# JANIKvonD's 2013 journal. lets get serious (3)



## JANIKvonD

well.....here we go again folks. rather than having a new journal for every stage of my development, im gonna just do a year on year journal. this may change if i loose motivation as there's nothing better than a new journo to give u a good kick up the erse! anyway...

if uv followed from the start....then thanks  the support & banter from u cvnts is what makes all this a walk in the park tbh..

here's the previous journeys-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/183369-janikvonds-first-proper-go.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/197398-janikvonds-cutting-chub-2-a.html

to roll these into 1

started @ 86kg (june 2012)-



got fat @ 107kg (nov 2012)-



then got skinny'ish again @ 97kg (jan 2013)-



so theres the short of it.

*the game plan-*

wont go too deep into diet as its hardly stict.....350-450g of protein & about 4000-6000cals most of it very clean.

my plan is to bulk upto march/april'ish then cut RITE down for summer on the most serious cut of my life! (hav u heard this before? :lol: :whistling: )

*training will be-*

mon- chest, delts n biceps

wed- legs

fri- back, traps n triceps

might actually throw some core work in this time lol, sick of compairing pics and my core the only thing not developing.

*gear will be-*

15 weeks - (starting in a couple week)

800mg test

400mg tren

400mg mast

t3

+ some sorta oral (sd matrix maybe)

i may up the tren to 800mg at week 10 and add DNP to help start shredding some flab ill have built up.

at the and of the 15 weeks ill switch to short ester TTM to cut....but thats for another journal 

fuk have i missed anything?.....ill get proper current pics taken soon so there the same poses etc as the previous journals so i can keep a decent gauge on progress.


----------



## lxm

IN!

You have come a long way looking at the pics..... Hope 2013 is very productive.. btw mate I had a dream I met you in dundee last night... llf will leave it at that


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> IN!
> 
> You have come a long way looking at the pics..... Hope 2013 is very productive.. btw mate I had a dream I met you in dundee last night... llf will leave it at that


11kg in 6 month & im prob leaner now than the start.....so very happy tbh. if i put on 11kg in 12month this time ill be happy as fuk......then onto 2014


----------



## onthebuild

Best of luck mate, lets do this! What lab are you going to be using for this cycle? WC TTM?


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 106806
> 
> 
> Best of luck mate, lets do this! What lab are you going to be using for this cycle? WC TTM?


what u looking at my face for anyway ya feg lol, yeh WC TNTmast400


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> what u looking at my face for anyway ya feg lol, yeh WC TNTmast400


I meant the journo title not your face you bell.

Sounds good mate, is that 4ml a week then yeah?

And is it long estered?


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> I meant the journo title not your face you bell.
> 
> Sounds good mate, is that 4ml a week then yeah?
> 
> And is it long estered?


pmsl ffs. yeh 4ml...long esters, will change straight to short at the end of this


----------



## XRichHx

In. Good luck mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Didn't realise you actually trained, thought you were just here for the cock. Subbed


----------



## Galaxy

Subbed for this one


----------



## TELBOR

Subbed! I'm your biggest fan


----------



## Guest

On ya go m8  Get it done


----------



## JANIKvonD

thanks u bunch o fukers  good to have ya'll on board


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Didn't realise you actually trained, thought you were just here for the cock. Subbed


the trainings just the ice breaker for the cock chassing


----------



## JANIKvonD

@Ginger Ben @roblet

u cvnts made up ur own supps company lol


----------



## dipdabs

In it for boaby


----------



## tonyc74

junkie


----------



## lxm

tonyc74 said:


> junkie


nailed it


----------



## mac1969

In for this good luck.


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> @Ginger Ben @roblet
> 
> u cvnts made up ur own supps company lol


Lol, I wish mate, the crazy guys at The Protein Works thought we would make good reps and they were right I might add! Liam is also one so at least one of us looks the part!! pmsl

Check out the link, their stuff is top drawer.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, I wish mate, the crazy guys at The Protein Works thought we would make good reps and they were right I might add! Liam is also one so at least one of us looks the part!! pmsl
> 
> Check out the link, their stuff is top drawer.


ill have a gander mate, due a protein order anyway


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> ill have a gander mate, due a protein order anyway


Nice one, use the code in my sig when you register and you can order a free 250g bag of whey in any of their flavours when you spend a £10 or more


----------



## JANIKvonD

Not done back in 2.5 weeks due to fuking my arm/wrist....was a bit niggly still but got a wee sesh in atleast.

Back-

Hammer grip iso rows-

85kg x 10

110kg x 10

Dropset..

110kg x failure

75kg x failure

55kg x failure

T-bar rows-

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Dropset

100kg x failure

80kg x failure

60kg x failure

Straight arm lateral pushdowns-

35kg x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

Drop to 25kg x failure

Neutral underhand pulldowns-

80kg x 7 fuked

Had a longer rest here as the whole sesh had little rests between sets etc

86kg x 8

Drop to 60kg x failure

Done. Good wee breaking in sesh there....more volume than I'd usually do tbh but I was due it.

Gonna jab 2ml TT400 for my cruise dose this week.....why wouldn't ya eh lol


----------



## 25434

Just having a gander......


----------



## Sweat

Your a total ***, but I will sub to this anyway, so I can spam your journal with [email protected]!!

:thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Your a total ***, but I will sub to this anyway, so I can spam your journal with [email protected]!!
> 
> :thumb:


Ur just in for the boaby pics ya slut x


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> Ur just in for the boaby pics ya slut x


Busted...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Just having a gander......


Ehh up mayte


----------



## PHMG

god. sick of these people opening multiple journals! :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> god. sick of these people opening multiple journals! :whistling:


Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Food today-

7.30am- 2x cnp flapjacks

10am- half a huge roast chicken/ 250g coleslaw

1pm- half a huge roast chicken/ 250g coleslaw

6.30pm (PWO)- 90g whey

10pm- large big tasty meal with coke & 20 chicken nuggets.

Diets been better....PMSL


----------



## lxm

Big tasty! cannot beat it


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mmmm


----------



## XRichHx

Wait a fkn minute, is big tasty back on the menu at mcds??? I fkn love them!!! Cheat meal on Saturday is locked in!!!


----------



## tyramhall

Ill follow this one mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Wait a fkn minute, is big tasty back on the menu at mcds??? I fkn love them!!! Cheat meal on Saturday is locked in!!!


It was fukin beautiful! It all went down too easy though


----------



## lxm

Jan mate,

you have that mexican burger when it was the 4 burgers of different countries or something

it had a chili salsa and this thick sourcreamcheese type sauce ... I fhking loved that cream stuff... ? would have bought it by the bucketload (srs)


----------



## JANIKvonD

tyramhall said:


> Ill follow this one mate.


welcome in bud


----------



## Craigyboy

It's ok am here to help big boy

I have ordered up my test and dbol and as my gyno titties are away I will be starting ths soon too much of a pussy to try tren, I may put eq into the mix around march and do a mini cut for my holibobs in may

Big tasty and 20 nuggets pfft amateur !


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning men. feel a bit lethargic & legs are fuked today  just as well i sit on my erse most the day. gonna get back in the gym tonight and fuk some delts n traps up (not trained them in weeks) then chest on thurs.....legs on friday, then i will get back to normal routine next week as stated in OP. everythings just been to fuk atm with hols/injury etc.

anyway... food for today will be (not great again)-

7.30am- 2 x cnp flapjacks

10am - link/bacon/cheese/tam baguette & caramal slice lol

12.30pm- 2 tins tuna, 2 jacket spuds

3.30pm- 2tins tuna, 2 jacket spuds

5.30 pre wo - 2 scoops J3D

6.30pm- 90g whey 40g dex 10g glute

7.30pm- 600g steak/pots/green beans

10pm- pint milk & PB

ran out of chicken so mrs is picking 5kg up today & diet will be better, also usually have 6-10 eggs & 4 burgen for breaky

plenty cals there i think


----------



## PHMG

JANIKvonD said:


> morning men. feel a bit lethargic & legs are fuked today  just as well i sit on my erse most the day. gonna get *back in the gym tonight and fuk some delts n traps up* (not trained them in weeks) then chest on thurs.....legs on friday, then i will get back to normal routine next week as stated in OP. everythings just been to fuk atm with hols/injury etc.
> 
> anyway... food for today will be (not great again)-
> 
> 7.30am- 2 x cnp flapjacks
> 
> 10am - link/bacon/cheese/tam baguette & caramal slice lol
> 
> 12.30pm- 2 tins tuna, 2 jacket spuds
> 
> 3.30pm- 2tins tuna, 2 jacket spuds
> 
> 5.30 pre wo - 2 scoops J3D
> 
> 6.30pm- 90g whey 40g dex 10g glute
> 
> 7.30pm- 600g steak/pots/green beans
> 
> 10pm- pint milk & PB
> 
> ran out of chicken so mrs is picking 5kg up today & diet will be better, also usually have 6-10 eggs & 4 burgen for breaky
> 
> plenty cals there i think


dont fu.ck them up mate. Last thing you want is an injury...have you tried just training them?


----------



## JANIKvonD

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> dont fu.ck them up mate. Last thing you want is an injury...have you tried just training them?


aye but as u can see training them obv isnt working, trying a new approach. nob end lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Craigyboy said:


> It's ok am here to help big boy
> 
> I have ordered up my test and dbol and as my gyno titties are away I will be starting ths soon too much of a pussy to try tren, I may put eq into the mix around march and do a mini cut for my holibobs in may
> 
> Big tasty and 20 nuggets pfft amateur !


get the tren down ya! u starting a new journal mate? what dosages u thinking...


----------



## Craigyboy

JANIKvonD said:


> get the tren down ya! u starting a new journal mate? what dosages u thinking...


Just gonna be low dose test 500-750mg ew dbol 4 on 4 off, loads of food then maybe add other things later

Just gonna have to make sure gyno doesn't flare up again, and I will be doing a proper journal this time


----------



## PHMG

Craigyboy said:


> Just gonna be low dose test 500-750mg ew dbol 4 on 4 off, loads of food then maybe add other things later
> 
> Just gonna have to make sure gyno doesn't flare up again, and I will be doing a proper journal this time


lol, thats not a low dose of test, id say thats an average amount. What the f.ucks high dose to you :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, thats not a low dose of test, id say thats an average amount. What the f.ucks high dose to you :lol:


It's low compared to most, I seemed to respond well to just test the last time and I can keep any sides under control, I also have some peptides to use

Probably end up just the 2ml ew 500mg


----------



## JANIKvonD

Craigyboy said:


> Just gonna be low dose test 500-750mg ew dbol 4 on 4 off, loads of food then maybe add other things later
> 
> Just gonna have to make sure gyno doesn't flare up again, and I will be doing a proper journal this time


im cruising on 800mg......get involved u :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, thats not a low dose of test, id say thats an average amount. What the f.ucks high dose to you :lol:


whats the highest amount of gear uv run mate? & what was it..


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> im cruising on 800mg......get involved u :lol:


Wotcha...just so you know, I'm cruising on coffee and 10 almonds right now..oh yeaaaaah.....buzzin'...just buzzin maaaaaaan...... :blink: I'm thinking of being radical and eating my 3 o clock apple too...:eek:

I know, I know, you wanna be in my gang, my gang, my gang...dontchya?..hahahaha....


----------



## Craigyboy

JANIKvonD said:


> im cruising on 800mg......get involved u :lol:


Thats enough for 2 normal humans ya big fanny, am just away to cruise a big bowl of freshly made pasta and chicken!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Wotcha...just so you know, I'm cruising on coffee and 10 almonds right now..oh yeaaaaah.....buzzin'...just buzzin maaaaaaan...... :blink: I'm thinking of being radical and eating my 3 o clock apple too...:eek:
> 
> I know, I know, you wanna be in my gang, my gang, my gang...dontchya?..hahahaha....


can i swap the almonds for cashews?....not a fan tbh 

ps- i hope ur joking and ur actually eating more than that lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Craigyboy said:


> Thats enough for 2 normal humans ya big fanny, am just away to cruise a big bowl of freshly made pasta and chicken!


freshly made as in u poured water in & heated it up lol? surely never made ur own pasta...


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> can i swap the almonds for cashews?....not a fan tbh
> 
> ps- i hope ur joking and ur actually eating more than that lol


I do eat more than that, my typical day runs like this if you want to see?

Brekkie post workout is a smoothie with whey and flaxseeds and glutamine and coffee

snack is 10 almonds and a natural yoghurt (yeo valley)

lunch is meat/fish plus vveggies or salad with 25g brown basmati rice

snack is rice cakes with almond butter or a 30g whey drink with water

dinner is either 1 scoop pro-peptide, or 2 scrambled eggs with yolks, or fillet fish with some salad....sometimes i can't be bothered to eat by the time I get home so just have a whey drink.

Da daaaaaaaaaaaa....food...and then on saturdays I work my way through the fridge, the local pub food, the shopping I just bough and put in the fridge....and then kick myself on Sunday for doing it...currently trying to stop the saturday splurgathon...

I'm built like a brick sh!thouse, and I'm not being coy by the way, the guy who gives me boxing lessons told me that I'm just not built to be a thin person but I can be strong and fit and the best shape I can be.....ya know...for a brick sh!t house, and he is right actually, i'm small and solid. Foook! ah well, that's the way it goes, we can't all be sylph like..... :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> I do eat more than that, my typical day runs like this if you want to see?
> 
> Brekkie post workout is a smoothie with whey and flaxseeds and glutamine and coffee
> 
> snack is 10 almonds and a natural yoghurt (yeo valley)
> 
> lunch is meat/fish plus vveggies or salad with 25g brown basmati rice
> 
> snack is rice cakes with almond butter or a 30g whey drink with water
> 
> dinner is either 1 scoop pro-peptide, or 2 scrambled eggs with yolks, or fillet fish with some salad....sometimes i can't be bothered to eat by the time I get home so just have a whey drink.
> 
> Da daaaaaaaaaaaa....food...and then on saturdays I work my way through the fridge, the local pub food, the shopping I just bough and put in the fridge....and then kick myself on Sunday for doing it...currently trying to stop the saturday splurgathon...
> 
> I'm built like a brick sh!thouse, and I'm not being coy by the way, the guy who gives me boxing lessons told me that I'm just not built to be a thin person but I can be strong and fit and the best shape I can be.....ya know...for a brick sh!t house, and he is right actually, i'm small and solid. Foook! ah well, that's the way it goes, we can't all be sylph like..... :thumb:


i take it u train fasted then? maybe better getting something in beforehand if muscle gain is ur goal rather than fat loss......maybe 30g whey n smoothie on waking then 30gwhey/dex/glute pwo?

tiny petite girls are WAY overated......1 day the 'brick sh!thouse's' will be 'the look' lol


----------



## PHMG

JANIKvonD said:


> whats the highest amount of gear uv run mate? & what was it..


highest topped out at about 2g total a week.

the cycle was this:

140mg test prop

130mg mast prop

430mg tren ace

900mg EQ

300mg test enth

so easy to lose fat with this cycle. melts off

ran this for 6 weeks and had to stop for the whole kids thing. Saw condition it got me in my journal (latest best condition pic). If i could have kept it running, im sure fat would have just kept falling off on high calories and continue to grow.


----------



## JANIKvonD

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> highest topped out at about 2g total a week.
> 
> the cycle was this:
> 
> 140mg test prop
> 
> 130mg mast prop
> 
> 430mg tren ace
> 
> 900mg EQ
> 
> 300mg test enth
> 
> so easy to lose fat with this cycle. melts off
> 
> ran this for 6 weeks and had to stop for the whole kids thing. Saw condition it got me in my journal (latest best condition pic). If i could have kept it running, im sure fat would have just kept falling off on high calories and continue to grow.


do u rate EQ?.....very weak apparently, i might run that exact cycle for my cut afterwards


----------



## Craigyboy

JANIKvonD said:


> freshly made as in u poured water in & heated it up lol? surely never made ur own pasta...


It's fresh egg pasta not made by me instead of the dry past it's good

I just put it in the pan and oil it


----------



## PHMG

JANIKvonD said:


> do u rate EQ?.....very weak apparently, i might run that exact cycle for my cut afterwards


weak yes...hence the 900mg. Make delts pop like mad, vascularity go through the roof and just general pop. Blood volume increases in the muscle (prob due to its blood thickening properties (which all aas has, but eq does it more).

Love the stuff tbh. Makes the cycle in my eyes.

just to simplify the cycle, its like this:

mon, 1ml tren ace, 1ml test enth, 1ml eq

tues, 1ml one rip

wed, 1ml tren ace, 1ml eq

thurs, 1ml one rip

friday, 1ml tren ace, 1ml eq


----------



## JANIKvonD

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> weak yes...hence the 900mg. Make delts pop like mad, vascularity go through the roof and just general pop. Blood volume increases in the muscle (prob due to its blood thickening properties (which all aas has, but eq does it more).
> 
> Love the stuff tbh. Makes the cycle in my eyes.
> 
> just to simplify the cycle, its like this:
> 
> mon, 1ml tren ace, 1ml test enth, 1ml eq
> 
> tues, 1ml one rip
> 
> wed, 1ml tren ace, 1ml eq
> 
> thurs, 1ml one rip
> 
> friday, 1ml tren ace, 1ml eq


im sold. it will be in my cut


----------



## PHMG

JANIKvonD said:


> im sold. it will be in my cut


cycle seems to love carbs too. low fat, high carbs, high protein. Feed the growth.

and f.uck the "cut" get on it now. can grow and get lean very fast then. If i could, its what id be running right now for prep.


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> i take it u train fasted then? maybe better getting something in beforehand if muscle gain is ur goal rather than fat loss......maybe 30g whey n smoothie on waking then 30gwhey/dex/glute pwo?
> 
> tiny petite girls are WAY overated......1 day the 'brick sh!thouse's' will be 'the look' lol


i do train fasted in the morning but I can't have anything other than coffee before I go or I throw up. I get up at 5 and drive to the gym 5.30..I have my smoothie straight after though. I tried having something before a couple of times but as I train as hard as I can I just can't keep it down. On Sunday mornings I go at eight though so I have half a banana sometimes with my coffee....I am building muscle but also trying not to be a chubster so it's a balancing act between the two...and as I'm so enthusiastic I just can't help throwing myself into everything going so I'm my own worst enemy hahahaha...but I'm having a laugh so it's all good..

sorry for hijacking a bit with my stuff..but you did ask me....right then, leave you in peace for a bit....thanks for being interested....


----------



## JANIKvonD

i loved 1 rip! ran it at 1ml eod + 1ml test e 300. then dropped the enth & upped the 1rip to 2ml eod for 3-4 weeks


----------



## PHMG

Flubs said:


> i do train fasted in the morning but I can't have anything other than coffee before I go or I throw up. I get up at 5 and drive to the gym 5.30..I have my smoothie straight after though. I tried having something before a couple of times but as I train as hard as I can I just can't keep it down. On Sunday mornings I go at eight though so I have half a banana sometimes with my coffee....I am building muscle but also trying not to be a chubster so it's a balancing act between the two...and as I'm so enthusiastic I just can't help throwing myself into everything going so I'm my own worst enemy hahahaha...but I'm having a laugh so it's all good..
> 
> sorry for hijacking a bit with my stuff..but you did ask me....right then, leave you in peace for a bit....thanks for being interested....


at least get a carb drink and some bcaa then.


----------



## JANIKvonD

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> cycle seems to love carbs too. low fat, high carbs, high protein. Feed the growth.
> 
> and f.uck the "cut" get on it now. can grow and get lean very fast then. If i could, its what id be running right now for prep.


auch ffs another bad influance!.....cvnts on here would have me on 6g of gear :lol: BUT.....i am tempted now.....which usualy means its gonna be included now


----------



## PHMG

JANIKvonD said:


> auch ffs another bad influance!.....cvnts on here would have me on 6g of gear :lol: BUT.....i am tempted now.....which usualy means its gonna be included now


Not "included"!!! Stop what your doing, do mine...and then laugh and smile in 6 weeks 

(i say mine...its gh15's, not mine).


----------



## XRichHx

Not cheap for 20ml of Bold!


----------



## JANIKvonD

First pressing shoulder sesh in a month! Went ok, weights were p!sh & managed to fuk my wrist more on db press but hey ho

*Shoulders n traps*

Seated db press-

25kg (each hand) x 10

30kg x 10

35kg x 7 (then my wrist caved and dropped the DB)

Felt light while pressing but wrist was having none of it. So moved to bb to finish

Bb press-

75kg x 10

75kg x failure

Bb shrugs-

120kg x 15

160kg x 8

120kg x failure

40kg DB each hand x failure (30ish)

Front raises-

Picked up a couple 20kg DBs got 3 reps then couldnt hold it with my wrist, so....

7kg lol x failure + rest pauses

Side raises-

7kg lol x failure + rest pauses

These pumped the life out delts tbf.....was at least 50reps tho tbf PMSL.

Done....not much point hanging about after this, so fuked off to the sunbeds to fry the plukes.


----------



## Sweat

Nice sesh mate, very strong work on the shrugs, way over me on these. I need to up my game if some skinny scoooothish puff is beating me...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Nice sesh mate, very strong work on the shrugs, way over me on these. I need to up my game if some skinny scoooothish puff is beating me...


Cheers mate....can't wait to get on with this cycle and watch the weights shoot up again. Used straps for the 160kg & paused at the top of the rep with a good squeeze.......did I mention I don't train traps PMSL finger out


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> Cheers mate....can't wait to get on with this cycle and watch the weights shoot up again. Used straps for the 160kg & paused at the top of the rep with a good squeeze.......did I mention I don't train traps PMSL finger out


"Finger out"... of some guys anus is likely the case for you... lol

:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> "Finger out"... of some guys anus is likely the case for you... lol
> 
> :laugh:


Aye ur bosses....while his is in yours, u forgot already lol?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Aye ur bosses....while his is in yours, u forgot already lol?


Daisy chain for promotion eh?! Sick perverts


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> Aye ur bosses....while his is in yours, u forgot already lol?





Ginger Ben said:


> Daisy chain for promotion eh?! Sick perverts


You guys sound like your missing out... here ya go, sending you one of these...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> You guys sound like your missing out... here ya go, sending you one of these...
> 
> View attachment 107008


was more like this mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning peeps!

I'VE FUKED MY BACK :beer: :thumb: :thumbup1: 

absolutely fantastic....hardly any sleep until my mrs nicely pumped me full of pain killers. cant turn my head right....cant breath in too deep....& im walking like a robot. the lack of tren in my life has turned me into a brittle mess of a man lol.

i also realised that in the last 5 days, iv only had 1 rest day...which is not like me AT ALL, so taking time off until my back & arm are back to 100%.

its all good though....its ALLL GOOOOOOD.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mate hope that fvcks off quickly for you! Rest is deffo needed!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Mate hope that fvcks off quickly for you! Rest is deffo needed!


cheers mate....im a master of doing fek all


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers mate....im a master of doing fek all


Typical of your kind :whistling: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

just decided to pass on the TNTMAST400 & use BSI instead........unsure what im running exactly yet, but im like a fuking kid in a sweet shop looking at some of there blends


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> just decided to pass on the TNTMAST400 & use BSI instead........unsure what im running exactly yet, but im like a fuking kid in a sweet shop looking at some of there blends


Pmsl. BSI is taking over!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. BSI is taking over!


some REALLY nice blends


----------



## Craigyboy

I have ordered some for my new cycle it better be good or I will be getting the sledge hammer out of retirement!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Craigyboy said:


> I have ordered some for my new cycle it better be good or I will be getting the sledge hammer out of retirement!


we shal find out together


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> some REALLY nice blends


Blend you fancying mate?

Dropped you a pm.


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Blend you fancying mate?
> 
> Dropped you a pm.


ohhh dunno mate! prob the Equitrentest 1000 (500mg eq/250 trenE/250testE) @ 2ml a week for 15 weeks

OR.. the tren/test E 500 (250mg each) @ 4ml a week for 15weeks

OR.. TMTE 600(test/tren/mast E 200mg each) @ 3ml a week for 16weeks


----------



## lxm

alright saftie


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> alright saftie


alright semi


----------



## JANIKvonD

traps are fukin aching today....love it 

these painkillers are knocking me to fuk lol, will sleep well tonight


----------



## lxm

what you got the the pain mate ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> what you got the the pain mate ?


read this mornings post buddy


----------



## lxm

JANIKvonD said:


> read this mornings post buddy


 :blush:

Rest sounds like a plan!


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> :blush:
> 
> Rest sounds like a plan!


wifes back working now so im gonna chill with pam tonight


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> ohhh dunno mate! prob the Equitrentest 1000 (500mg eq/250 trenE/250testE) @ 2ml a week for 15 weeks
> 
> OR.. the tren/test E 500 (250mg each) @ 4ml a week for 15weeks
> 
> OR.. TMTE 600(test/tren/mast E 200mg each) @ 3ml a week for 16weeks


yeah, I was just gonna say that myself... :mellow:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> yeah, I was just gonna say that myself... :mellow:


lol get involved mate


----------



## 25434

I myself am on tren/blen/bling/ding/20mg shzozzler/60gms gummibears and 5mls of firewater...yup! Im a trouper..if you train hard enough one day you could be me.

oh! errr...well, okay that wouldn't quite work I guess...but...but...you get the drift right...hahahahaha....


----------



## Sweat

I ordered the TMTE mate, not tried it but should be here this week. I thinking 3ml of that, plus another 400mg of Test. Want the test higher than the tren.

Let us know what you go for ya fairy! Decided if you'll be using an oral?


----------



## Guest

The Tren/Test/Mast looks nice tbh.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> I ordered the TMTE mate, not tried it but should be here this week. I thinking 3ml of that, plus another 400mg of Test. Want the test higher than the tren.
> 
> Let us know what you go for ya fairy! Decided if you'll be using an oral?





Cheeky Monkey said:


> The Tren/Test/Mast looks nice tbh.


im def leaning toward the equitrentest 1000 @ 2ml a week + an extra 250mg trenE

so will be-

1g EQ

750mg tren E

500mg test E

....thinking superdrol as the oral @ 20mg ed throughout

1mg adex eod

100mg t3 (2days on/2 off)

decided to keep it a lean a possible so cardio will be up there too


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all, nowt much to update tbh....still fuked


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> im def leaning toward the equitrentest 1000 @ 2ml a week + an extra 250mg trenE
> 
> so will be-
> 
> 1g EQ
> 
> 750mg tren E
> 
> 500mg test E
> 
> ....thinking superdrol as the oral @ 20mg ed throughout
> 
> 1mg adex eod
> 
> 100mg t3 (2days on/2 off)
> 
> decided to keep it a lean a possible so cardio will be up there too


Interested to read about what your eq experience is. Sounds good.

If you measure your temp with an ear thermometer you can run T3 throughout.


----------



## GolfDelta

JANIKvonD said:


> im def leaning toward the equitrentest 1000 @ 2ml a week + an extra 250mg trenE
> 
> so will be-
> 
> 1g EQ
> 
> 750mg tren E
> 
> 500mg test E
> 
> ....thinking superdrol as the oral @ 20mg ed throughout
> 
> 1mg adex eod
> 
> 100mg t3 (2days on/2 off)
> 
> decided to keep it a lean a possible so cardio will be up there too


I'm looking at that for my next cycle too mate.But fvck me if this BSI stuff is any good then you won't need 750mg tren a week!Just got their MTrenDS delivered half an hour ago so using that before session today,can't wait!


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Interested to read about what your eq experience is. Sounds good.
> 
> If you measure your temp with an ear thermometer you can run T3 throughout.


if im keeping it super lean....i MAY be popping 200mg dnp throughout too lol, can see me dade this year



GolfDelta said:


> I'm looking at that for my next cycle too mate.But fvck me if this BSI stuff is any good then you won't need 750mg tren a week!Just got their MTrenDS delivered half an hour ago so using that before session today,can't wait!


lol youll be excited as fuk  let is know how u get on with it......how long before the gym do u take it?

EQ is very weak apparently so id say 1.25g of 'proper gear' there :lol: & i fancy a higher tren this time just to see how it goes tbh will be running for AT LEAST 15weeks


----------



## GolfDelta

JANIKvonD said:


> if im keeping it super lean....i MAY be popping 200mg dnp throughout too lol, can see me dade this year
> 
> lol youll be excited as fuk  let is know how u get on with it......how long before the gym do u take it?
> 
> EQ is very weak apparently so id say 1.25g of 'proper gear' there :lol: & i fancy a higher tren this time just to see how it goes tbh will be running for AT LEAST 15weeks


Sounds good mate,I don't stay on like yourself I'm due PCT in a few weeks so a bit jealous wont be till summer I get on the equitrentest!

I think about an hour before not positive though,away to have a look through the 13,457 BSI threads lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD

GolfDelta said:


> Sounds good mate,I don't stay on like yourself I'm due PCT in a few weeks so a bit jealous wont be till summer I get on the equitrentest!
> 
> I think about an hour before not positive though,away to have a look through the 13,457 BSI threads lol.


lol yeh there crazy popular atm.....dunno if thats good or bad yet.

cant fukin wait to start it!


----------



## Sweat

XRichHx said:


> Interested to read about what your eq experience is. Sounds good.
> 
> If you measure your temp with an ear thermometer you can run T3 throughout.


Exact same points as Rich, want to know how the EQ goes and get the Ear Thermometer and run throughout. Like £35 from Boots.


----------



## Sweat

XRichHx said:


> Interested to read about what your eq experience is. Sounds good.
> 
> If you measure your temp with an ear thermometer you can run T3 throughout.


Exact same points as Rich, want to know how the EQ goes and get the Ear Thermometer and run throughout. Like £35 from Boots.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Exact same points as Rich, want to know how the EQ goes and get the Ear Thermometer and run throughout. Like £35 from Boots.


if it'll shut u pair o pr!cks up...ill keep not of temp lol, decided im deffo going with that cycle


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning muckers, back feels so much better today! arms still niggly but im gonna do a wee chest sesh tonight. also got some cracking PIP again in right quad lol, i find it funny tbh....having sex then all of a sudden squeal like a wee pig, the wife thinks she's the dags baws in bed llf.

food today-

7am- choc croissant lol, pint of milk

10am - 250g chicken 2 jacket spuds

12.30am - 2 tins tuna 1 jacket spud

3.30pm- 250g chicken 2 jacket spuds

5.30- J3D

6.30- 90g whey 40g dex 10g glute

7.30- 600g steak, pots, greens

10pm - 5whole eggs in a cup, 1 slice burgen

gonna throw 30min on the bike in tonight too


----------



## 25434

Morning Vonkijand..HAPPY FRIDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.... :bounce: :bounce:

Laters dude, laters...students to kill/main/stare at....hahahaha...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Morning Vonkijand..HAPPY FRIDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.... :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Laters dude, laters...students to kill/main/stare at....hahahaha...


elllloooowwww fluuuuuuubsterrrrr. what do u do for a living?


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> elllloooowwww fluuuuuuubsterrrrr. what do u do for a living?


I work in Education with shall we say "challening people"..hahahaha...also do sign language....also teach English to those who cannot read or write sometimes...and a ton of things...busy as busy bee who doesn't collect honey anymore but has to do something or die on a clover leaf from lack of something to do...ya knarrrrrrrrr...


----------



## JANIKvonD

so i cooked my chicken (540g) for my 2 chicken meals.....couldnt help myself & ate it all with 2 large jacket spuds. so ill be changing 12.30 & 3.30pm meals and having 3x tins tuna & 2 jacket spuds at 2pm ish, ahwell


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> so i cooked my chicken (540g) for my 2 chicken meals.....couldnt help myself & ate it all with 2 large jacket spuds. so ill be changing 12.30 & 3.30pm meals and having 3x tins tuna & 2 jacket spuds at 2pm ish, ahwell


lol bulking so wheres the harm eh ? :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> I work in Education with shall we say "challening people"..hahahaha...also do sign language....also teach English to those who cannot read or write sometimes...and a ton of things...busy as busy bee who doesn't collect honey anymore but has to do something or die on a clover leaf from lack of something to do...ya knarrrrrrrrr...


good stuff. i used to know a lot of sign language when i was a kid as i had a close mate who was def, amazing how much iv forgot lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> so i cooked my chicken (540g) for my 2 chicken meals.....couldnt help myself & ate it all with 2 large jacket spuds. so ill be changing 12.30 & 3.30pm meals and having 3x tins tuna & 2 jacket spuds at 2pm ish, ahwell


 :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff. i used to know a lot of sign language when i was a kid as i had a close mate who was def, amazing how much iv forgot lol.


i know sign language but only us it when i get p!ssed off


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> lol bulking so wheres the harm eh ? :laugh:


i know mate lol, im trying to keep it lean this time round, if i was baw deep in tren i wouldnt mind stuffing excessive cals here n there but im still cruising on test only atm


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> i know sign language but only us it when i get p!ssed off


lol


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> i know mate lol, im trying to keep it lean this time round, if i was baw deep in tren i wouldnt mind stuffing excessive cals here n there but im still cruising on test only atm


Do you properly rate tren for keeping fat off ? / cutting


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Do you properly rate tren for keeping fat off ? / cutting


only used it once mate so fuk knows lol, was short ester stuff too so this'll be a first.

previous cycles were

16weeks 600mg test & some Dbol

then 9weeks 1rip (test/tren/mast)

now cruising on 800mg test every 2 week. so not a lot of experiance in the field tbf lol


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> lol


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## lxm

morning boaby dazzler


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> morning boaby dazzler


moarnin sunshine


----------



## JANIKvonD

just jamp in the forklift and couldnt even take the handbrake off with my left hand....it seemed better too  still gonna do chest tonight & see how goes, dips are out the window though


----------



## onthebuild

XRichHx said:


> Do you properly rate tren for keeping fat off ? / cutting


Tren is great for keeping off fat. You could have a cheat meal a day and still stay lean. But obviously you arent going to maximise the muscle building properties with sh1te food.

Eat loads of clean food and you'll actually lose fat and build muscle pretty easily in my experience.


----------



## XRichHx

onthebuild said:


> Tren is great for keeping off fat. You could have a cheat meal a day and still stay lean. But obviously you arent going to maximise the muscle building properties with sh1te food.
> 
> Eat loads of clean food and you'll actually lose fat and build muscle pretty easily in my experience.


So it must be something special when your cutting then ? still trying to make up my mind adding it in.


----------



## onthebuild

Yes mate, all you can do is try it. Around 200mg per week tren e was enough for me to notice it loads. Higher doses will be better im guessing but more sides.


----------



## JANIKvonD

May have been overly optimistic on the size of meal 3 lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

That in a washing up bowl?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> That in a washing up bowl?


in my boss's big ceramic pot lol, 3 tins of tuna & what was left in my bag of pasta......which was much more than it looked before cooking it :lol: was a struggle


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> May have been overly optimistic on the size of meal 3 lol


That looks like carp fishing bait !!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Chest-

Flat bb press-

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

110kg x 6 (more in me but arm was killing)

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

60kg x failure.

Cable flys- (decline)

30kg each hand x 6

Drop to 15kg x failure

-did this 3 times.

Dips-

Bw x 3

Arm playing up big time.

Machine iso press-

Stack x failure (15ish)

3/4stack x failure

1/2tack x failure

1/4stack x failure

Incline db skulls-

5sets to failure with the 20's

Done. Lost a bit of strength it seems but dunno if it's just the arm? Not fussed tho tbf, roll on tren strength


----------



## JANIKvonD

Just way to have 650g steak, potato salad, coleslaw & green beans.

When to the health spa for a while tonight, relaxed as fuk


----------



## PHMG

dont worry about strength loss. sometimes we just have these days. bang it out next time :thumbup:


----------



## PHMG

JANIKvonD said:


> Just way to have 650g steak, potato salad, coleslaw & green beans.
> 
> When to the health spa for a while tonight, relaxed as fuk


you get your nails dont too?


----------



## lxm

JANIKvonD said:


> Done. Lost a bit of strength it seems but dunno if it's just the arm? Not fussed tho tbf, roll on tren strength


I knew all that time with pam last night would fhk up todays lifts.


----------



## JANIKvonD

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> you get your nails dont too?


Lol na but I burnt the tip of helmet again on the sunbed


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

good luck mate. subbed


----------



## JANIKvonD

chilli said:


> good luck mate. subbed


Thanks buddy


----------



## PHMG

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol na but I burnt the tip of helmet again on the sunbed


lol. ours is a stand up one. and i had many a wan.k in there. 10mins of standing there post workout. blood flowing...what else could i do.

..i clean up!


----------



## lxm

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol na but I burnt the tip of helmet again on the sunbed


Mate, how many times...

sock.

x:death:


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol na but I burnt the tip of helmet again on the sunbed


Put a sock over it lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> Mate, how many times...
> 
> sock.
> 
> x:death:





XRichHx said:


> Put a sock over it lol


ffs no u too rich, i gave lxm enough stick for it


----------



## JANIKvonD

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol. ours is a stand up one. and i had many a wan.k in there. 10mins of standing there post workout. blood flowing...what else could i do.
> 
> ..i clean up!


lol fuk off....u being serious? ours is a stand up 1 too. i play with it...as i do anytime im naked lol but iv never actually cracked 1 off, it would be glowing ffs :lol: & we dont have cleaning stuff for the stand up ones....the wee burd comes in behind u and cleans it.


----------



## 25434

You burnt your danglie? Oh dear.....(shoves both fists at mouth in an effort to stop dying of laughter)......you're kidding right.

Sorry to hear that but I'm laughing so much I just can't feel sorry for you at the moment....oh lawwwd!

Go and get something called sudacream from boots, or get your wife to, about a quid.....put some on the cough burnt bit and it will help to soothe and heal you poor winky.....:laugh: :laugh:

Sorry dude, but that is so funny.......but I know it isn't....lol....hope Ickle jankivond feels better soon......


----------



## JANIKvonD

happy saturday jabronis, rest day as im workin till 12 then the mrs working till 5.....then got a party at 7. so chilled day with the sprogs, gonna take them to noah's ark & scope the milfs 

usually the w.e my food gets bad but gonna keep it clean this one,

8am- 2 tins tuna/pasta/sweetcorn

10am- 2 lorne egg rolls

12.30am- 500g steak, 2 jacket spuds

3am- 90g whey/ oats

6pm- homemade chicken curry

7pm-late - party food


----------



## lxm

Morning flubs, von... and anyone else lurking about.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> You burnt your danglie? Oh dear.....(shoves both fists at mouth in an effort to stop dying of laughter)......you're kidding right.
> 
> Sorry to hear that but I'm laughing so much I just can't feel sorry for you at the moment....oh lawwwd!
> 
> Go and get something called sudacream from boots, or get your wife to, about a quid.....put some on the cough burnt bit and it will help to soothe and heal you poor winky.....:laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Sorry dude, but that is so funny.......but I know it isn't....lol....hope Ickle jankivond feels better soon......


lol deadly serious....bloody do it all the time, if u dont want to know in detail, then dont read the highlited bit- *my boab is 1 of them thats too big for the skin provided (or the other way about lol) so a part of my helmet is exposed at all times (unless im on the recs * :lol: *) so the exposed bit gets a color to it while the rest of it doesnt....so when i pull my foreskin back the tip is a different color to the rest of it* now theres some good sat am reading PMSL.....and i know u read it flubs.....that'll teach ya to laugh


----------



## 25434

Lol....I've seen a few danglies in my time actually as I used to live and work with a lot of guys.....they used to drop their pants quite often hahaha......actually one of them did a similar thing but he was circumcised and I had to concoct a little cover for hum to wear cos he had to go out on manoeuvres that day....flol! I was sworn to secrecy about it....and I didn't say a word...poor bloke, but hahaha....I did laugh really hard at the time....I'm not phased by naughty guy stuff, I just choose not to indulge myself.....I'm a laydeeeeeeeeeee dontchya know......


----------



## Ginger Ben

So basically your tip looks like a Chilean miners helmet lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> So basically your tip looks like a Chilean miners helmet lol


if anything mate it looks like im riddled lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Lol....I've seen a few danglies in my time actually as I used to live and work with a lot of guys.....they used to drop their pants quite often hahaha......actually one of them did a similar thing but he was circumcised and I had to concoct a little cover for hum to wear cos he had to go out on manoeuvres that day....flol! I was sworn to secrecy about it....and I didn't say a word...poor bloke, but hahaha....I did laugh really hard at the time....I'm not phased by naughty guy stuff, I just choose not to indulge myself.....I'm a laydeeeeeeeeeee dontchya know......


haha brilliant.


----------



## PHMG

i want to go noahs ark!


----------



## JANIKvonD

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i want to go noahs ark!


lol honestly mate, its usually hoaching.....got a cracking cafe there too with the best/biggest brownies  staff are alright too tbh lol


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> lol honestly mate, its usually hoaching.....got a cracking cafe there too with the best/biggest brownies  staff are alright too tbh lol


Get to the gym!


----------



## PHMG

JANIKvonD said:


> lol honestly mate, its usually hoaching.....got a cracking cafe there too with the best/biggest brownies  staff are alright too tbh lol


i dont care about that! i want to play on all the stuff!


----------



## JANIKvonD

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i dont care about that! i want to play on all the stuff!


theyve got this big netted box that the kids run about in & theres 4 big ball connons in each corner shooting into it, im on that sometimes wiping out the wee todlers.


----------



## PHMG

JANIKvonD said:


> theyve got this big netted box that the kids run about in & theres 4 big ball connons in each corner shooting into it, im on that sometimes wiping out the wee todlers.


literally cant wait for this s.hit.


----------



## tonyc74

are you a meat head yet ?


----------



## lxm

JANIKvonD said:


> theyve got this big netted box that the kids run about in & theres 4 big ball connons in each corner shooting into it, im on that sometimes wiping out the wee todlers.


I used to make a gang when at jungle kids with randoms and we would trap/scare kids in the pitch dark tunnels and nets... was funny as fhk looking back.. and to think kids were capable of such crulety at 7-8 y.o

and of course I was the leader


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> I used to make a gang when at jungle kids with randoms and we would trap/scare kids in the pitch dark tunnels and nets... was funny as fhk looking back.. and to think kids were capable of such crulety at 7-8 y.o
> 
> and of course I was the leader


cmon mate....u were the 1 getting traped/scared, ur repressed memories have convinced u otherwise  lol. cant mind much about jungle kids tbh, sh!te memory....the big shoot with ball pit is about it.


----------



## lxm

so you on it tonight then.


----------



## Sweat

This kids play thing sounds ace, I want in on that shiz!


----------



## Sweat

lxm said:


> so you on it tonight then.


If "it" is refering to other men's c0ck's, then Yes, Janik is defo on that tonight... lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Na I'm aff 'it' lol, although I may be having a few beers now as the wife ain't drinking 

Just arrived at the kids place and the totty ain't as good as I'd hoped. BUT..the staff are all beauts so all's good x


----------



## lxm

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! ive had about 10 cups of green tea since 7am and fooking buzzing for tonight.... 

sorry!


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! ive had about 10 cups of green tea since 7am and fooking buzzing for tonight....
> 
> sorry!


Lol had no doubts mate. Didn't know green tea was a stim? Where ya offto?


----------



## Guest

It's a thermogenic, not really a stim, it helps the body burn fat


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> It's a thermogenic, not really a stim, it helps the body burn fat


Aye it was I just read it as he was buzzing off the 10cups  fukin hate green tea......& it doesn't mix well with milk PMSL


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Aye it was I just read it as he was buzzing off the 10cups  fukin hate green tea......& it doesn't mix well with milk PMSL


But have you been doing it right?!?!? The flavoured green teas are ace, but chilled. Get a fridge judge and keep it topped up, now thats the way to do it!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> But have you been doing it right?!?!? The flavoured green teas are ace, but chilled. Get a fridge judge and keep it topped up, now thats the way to do it!


Ice tea?..eugh. Cmon womin I'd rather just swallow the tabs lol


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Ice tea?..eugh. Cmon womin I'd rather just swallow the tabs lol


 :lol: Seriously, its nice. And gets water intake up too and makes a change from just normal water. Try it!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> Aye it was I just read it as he was buzzing off the 10cups  fukin hate green tea......& it doesn't mix well with milk PMSL


omg milk in green tea ! That would be like having a bowl of grass and putting milk on it ! lol Bluuuuuurgh ! lol


----------



## 25434

Oi Oi....how are you...and...cough...the little 'un....:laugh:


----------



## Guest

Flubs said:


> Oi Oi....how are you...and...cough...the little 'un....:laugh:


You talking about his genitals ? :crying:


----------



## Sweat

Morning Chubster,

Any training or fornicating planned in for today?


----------



## 25434

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You talking about his genitals ? :crying:


No.......

:whistling: :sneaky2:


----------



## Sweat

Flubs said:


> No.......
> 
> :whistling: :sneaky2:


Who's nad's are you talking about now Flubs?


----------



## LeBigMac

Subbed mate. Good luck. Will be running exactly the same as you once my DNP run is over. bulk for the next 15 weeks then 6-8 weeks cut.


----------



## 25434

Sweat said:


> Who's nad's are you talking about now [Redacted]?


Jan said he had burned the end of his danglie in the sunbed place. I was just asking how it was today, ya know being polite, nothing more than that really.


----------



## Guest

Flubs said:


> Jan said he had burned the end of his danglie in the sunbed place. I was just asking how it was today, ya know being polite, nothing more than that really.


I wonder how that got filled in on the incident form ?


----------



## Sweat

Flubs said:


> Jan said he had burned the end of his danglie in the sunbed place. I was just asking how it was today, ya know being polite, nothing more than that really.


Sure sure... we believe you...

I bet you have PM'd Jan asking for a private piccy to be sent your way... tsk tsk!


----------



## 25434

Sweat said:


> Sure sure... we believe you...
> 
> I bet you have PM'd Jan asking for a private piccy to be sent your way... tsk tsk!


:no:..I don't play. That's me out then, I can't out do you guys, too witty for me, lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Evening 

@Flubs , boabys fine now...just a bit tanned on the tip lol. Did u get that pic u pm'd for?

@Sweat no training today bud, had planned legs either yest or today but pip in quad is unreal lol. Hopefully tomorrow!

@LeBigMac, welcome in buddy  U know what ur running for your cut yet?

@Cheeky Monkey, it wasn't nice mate....couple sugars and it went down better lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Warm the oil you lazy slack jawed cvnt


----------



## LeBigMac

Cut will be 75mg Winny, 1.5ml one rip 1ml prop with some DNP 2 weeks on/off run for 6-8 weeks. Main aim from Feb through to end of April (after this DNP run) is to add as much lean bulk as possible. Hoping to get up to around 105 then cut down. (Will it happen like this? I doubt it, but one can hope right!)

temp reaches late 30's here in June so DNP would be low dosage taken at night so I might even just run a low dosage throughout.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Add Title


----------



## lxm

JANIKvonD said:


> Add Title


serious reps when I can give them...........:no:

And yeah green tea has caffinee in it... so after many cups you feel the kick up the erse.

How was your night anyway mate ? I was in the casino till 7am.... followed by a trawl to clarkies for mac n cheese then a bed that wasnt mine. Back on keto this morning for shifting this bf.


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> serious reps when I can give them...........:no:
> 
> And yeah green tea has caffinee in it... so after many cups you feel the kick up the erse.
> 
> How was your night anyway mate ? I was in the casino till 7am.... followed by a trawl to clarkies for mac n cheese then a bed that wasnt mine. Back on keto this morning for shifting this bf.


mine was braw mate, ended up p!shed....her mither kept forcing shots of sambuca down my neck  then home for a good roll about (with my mrs...not her mum). sounds like u had a good ane too, but cheesy mac before takin a burd up the road lol?.....or do u mean u slept over at ur mates


----------



## JANIKvonD

ahhh monday  i enjoy the start of the week now tbh as i stray far from my plan at the w.e......monday just seems to give me a sence of structure again.

the mrs went ott with the steak cos it was on half price pmsl, & iv no chicken left...so..

food today-

8am- 300g steak on a large roll

10am- 7scrambled eggs, 2 slice burgen

12.30pm- 300g steak 1 jacket spud

3.30pm- 300g steak 1 jacket spuds

5.30- J3D

6.30pm- 90g whey 40g dex 10g glute

7.30pm- home made curry (500g chicken)

10pm- pint o milk & PB

legs still ****ed, so training *back* tonight. done a few wide grip pullups last week on shoulder day for a p!ss about and the felt easy as fuk so gonna throw these in again and see how goes.


----------



## lxm

JANIKvonD said:


> mine was braw mate, ended up p!shed....her mither kept forcing shots of sambuca down my neck  then home for a good roll about (with my mrs...not her mum). sounds like u had a good ane too, but cheesy mac before takin a burd up the road lol?.....or do u mean u slept over at ur mates


Sounds like the type of inlaw everyone wants.... unless your in her badbooks im guessing! Nah chips mac n cheese cannot beat it.. and a lorne baguette for her... I cant take burds up the road... have a single bed, llf! didnt think about that when I was buying it..... (still live with parents)  Spare room has one but they would get p1ssed off if I was in there alot.



JANIKvonD said:


> ahhh monday  i enjoy the start of the week now tbh as i stray far from my plan at the w.e......monday just seems to give me a sence of structure again.
> 
> the mrs went ott with the steak cos it was on half price pmsl, & iv no chicken left...so..
> 
> food today-
> 
> 8am- 300g steak on a large roll
> 
> 10am- 7scrambled eggs, 2 slice burgen
> 
> 12.30pm- 300g steak 1 jacket spud
> 
> 3.30pm- 300g steak 1 jacket spuds
> 
> 5.30- J3D
> 
> 6.30pm- 90g whey 40g dex 10g glute
> 
> 7.30pm- home made curry (500g chicken)
> 
> 10pm- pint o milk & PB
> 
> legs still ****ed, so training *back* tonight. done a few wide grip pullups last week on shoulder day for a p!ss about and the felt easy as fuk so gonna throw these in again and see how goes.


Just watch the back mate from last weeks injury, food looks good today, im jusst kicking myself I cant stick to simple cleanish diet like that when eating carbs.. my blood sugar levels etc go mad and end up craving the nasty stuff.


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> Sounds like the type of inlaw everyone wants.... unless your in her badbooks im guessing! Nah chips mac n cheese cannot beat it.. and a lorne baguette for her... I cant take burds up the road... have a single bed, llf! didnt think about that when I was buying it..... (still live with parents)  Spare room has one but they would get p1ssed off if I was in there alot.
> 
> Just watch the back mate from last weeks injury, food looks good today, im jusst kicking myself I cant stick to simple cleanish diet like that when eating carbs.. my blood sugar levels etc go mad and end up craving the nasty stuff.


when i said 'take her up the road' i didnt mean it had to be ur house lol, anyway u got ur hole rite? PICS

im rite off the nasty food atm....not that i want to be lol, it just makes me feel p!sh so im finding my downfall atm is not getting enough cals in at the w.e......mainly cos i cant be fuked cooking or im too busy lol


----------



## lxm

I posted pictures from my last night out in the adult lounge you obviously missed it, people were moaning and saying I was bullsh1tting with my pulling stories. So the next time I went out and pulled made sure pics were taken. As usual the cnuts on here still found something to moan about so wouldnt bother doing it again.

whats the weather like over the bridge mate ? cant see a hills in the way. lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> I posted pictures from my last night out in the adult lounge you obviously missed it, people were moaning and saying I was bullsh1tting with my pulling stories. So the next time I went out and pulled made sure pics were taken. As usual the cnuts on here still found something to moan about so wouldnt bother doing it again.
> 
> whats the weather like over the bridge mate ? cant see a hills in the way. lol


is the thread still open? did u write lxm on ur nob to prove it?

nice n sunny mate...no snow


----------



## JANIKvonD

having 8 eggs instead of 6 cos i didnt want to leave 2 in the pack lol


----------



## lxm

Cock tagging....

I'll remember that for next time, Thread is still up I think but pulled the pictures I think after the slaggin lol. you know me with my feelings nd all.


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> Cock tagging....
> 
> I'll remember that for next time, Thread is still up I think but pulled the pictures I think after the slaggin lol. you know me with my feelings nd all.


pm me them ......nae perv lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

what yas think of this for a geek vs gangster outfit?










+ hat obv


----------



## JANIKvonD

its a morph suit btw


----------



## lxm

was about to ask.... morph suits freak the hell out of me and not a fan... but yeah it looks great... could you live in that for a wholenight though at a party ? get a bit stuffy?

suit trousers, shirt that compliments ur physique bow tie and braces...



JANIKvonD said:


> pm me them ......nae perv lol


Soon


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> was about to ask.... morph suits freak the hell out of me and not a fan... but yeah it looks great... could you live in that for a wholenight though at a party ? get a bit stuffy?
> 
> suit trousers, shirt that compliments ur physique bow tie and braces...
> 
> *Soon* u off to try and find them on the internet again?


its a pub crawl down the perth road mate, was hoping the head comes off too wear like a hood?


----------



## lxm

JANIKvonD said:


> its a pub crawl down the perth road mate, was hoping the head comes off too wear like a hood?


Aye possible! Most morph suits (only 2-3) that ive seen have had the heads attached as one piece.. which im guessing could be a pain.

On a plus side everyone will be able to see your peasize nuts!

Lol Von I know you dont go into the MA/AL much.. you hav missed a few of my threads, I deleted most of them when she text me the next day saying 'did we kiss last night, I dont want to have cheated on my boyfriend..'

oops!


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> its a pub crawl down the perth road mate, was hoping the head comes off too wear like a hood?


Yes mate heads normally come off, and you tuck it down the back of the neck. Although I don't see what's 'gangster' about a silky Lycra suit hahaah


----------



## Guest

I seen some kid wearing one of them morph suits in town the other night. Purple one. He looked bonkers tbh. Was funny though


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Yes mate heads normally come off, and you tuck it down the back of the neck. Although I don't see what's 'gangster' about a silky Lycra suit hahaah


i make anything look gangster :ban:


----------



## JANIKvonD

due to being to busy i had to merge meals 3 & 4 so way to have 600g steak & 2 large jacket spuds


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I'd never heard of morph suits until 5 minutes ago. how do you get the drink in?


----------



## JANIKvonD

chilli said:


> I'd never heard of morph suits until 5 minutes ago. how do you get the drink in?


think the head bit tucks away mate, but the desciprion says "see through, breath through & drink though....not that we'd condone it" so fuk knows


----------



## PHMG

JANIKvonD said:


> mine was braw mate, ended up p!shed....her mither kept forcing shots of sambuca down my neck  then home for a good roll about (with my mrs...not her mum). sounds like u had a good ane too, but cheesy mac before takin a burd up the road lol?.....or do u mean u slept over at ur mates


I had a good one too. My mate anounced he was moving to Australia....in a year :lol: so we felt we need to get as many crazy nights in as possible. He got too drunk and throw out for getting his co.ck out on the dance floor and just pi.ssing in the corner :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Guys are always in the club in morph suits. The head part does come off u diks lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I had a good one too. My mate anounced he was moving to Australia....in a year :lol: so we felt we need to get as many crazy nights in as possible. He got too drunk and throw out for getting his co.ck out on the dance floor and just pi.ssing in the corner :lol:


pmsl...i got threw out a pub in glasgow on my xmas work doo for a similar stunt. im in the mood to go out now!


----------



## JANIKvonD

dipdabs said:


> Guys are always in the club in morph suits. The head part does come off u diks lol


obv ya burst couch


----------



## tonyc74

hows things fat boy?

im not far off mental break down i think......


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> hows things fat boy?
> 
> im not far off mental break down i think......


Plodding along on a cruise mate  can't wait until I start this blast.

What's up wi ya bud? Pm is if u dont want to say in here x


----------



## PHMG

JANIKvonD said:


> Plodding along on a cruise mate  can't wait until I start this blast.
> 
> What's up wi ya bud? Pm is if u dont want to say in here x


what id give to be plodding along on a cruise...and gaining.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Back-

Underhand pullups (neutral)-

Bw x 8

Bw x 8

Bw x failure

bb row- (supported Chest on an incline bench...amazing how much harder!!)

70kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 8full + partials

Decent rest then..

100kg x 7 + partials

Straight arm lat pushdowns-

35kg x 15

35kg x 15

35kg x failure

Machine hammer grip row-

Dropset...

Stack x failure

3/4stack x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

Done. Happy as fuk with tonight tbh, felt strong & full o energy...arm didn't play up much either. They isolated bb rows are superb, gonna keep them in for a while! Only reason I did them in the first place is cos I can't squat down for quad PIP lol.

Looking fuller today so happy with that too!...bellys back a bit tho  ahwell....home for a ******


----------



## Sweat

Nice workout captain, especially the 100kg BB rows, solid!


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> Plodding along on a cruise mate  can't wait until I start this blast.
> 
> What's up wi ya bud? Pm is if u dont want to say in here x


I'm trying to do this self employed sales but its fcuking tough like going back to square one 8 years ago I sent 300 emails following phone calls last week had about 2 replies! Money is rapidly disappearing no even sure what to do next month, I'm expecting a court summons or council tax next week!

To top it off I'm close to moving out of the house with my mrs things haven't been good for a while what a joke !


----------



## tonyc74

Can't even remember what it's like to use gear!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Nice workout captain, especially the 100kg BB rows, solid!


Been a while since iv done them unsupported and was setting 4x8 @ 100 so supported is a big jump IMO. Happy happy


----------



## JANIKvonD

Couple terrible quality pics, not weighed myself in a while but the chub is coming back lol, prob 100kg'ish now.


----------



## PHMG

christ, what are you charles fu.cking dickings. put a bloody light on! 

looking big mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> Can't even remember what it's like to use gear!


Ffs mate not good  (the situation ur in...not the gear usage). Really hope u get **** sorted out bud. Where's your family stay?


----------



## JANIKvonD

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> christ, what are you charles fu.cking dickings. put a bloody light on!
> 
> looking big mate.


Lol it's like savils grotto in here since I decorated and changed the lights to these poofy LED cubes. I'll be doing proper ones this w.e

Cheers mate


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> Ffs mate not good  (the situation ur in...not the gear usage). Really hope u get **** sorted out bud. Where's your family stay?


I'm Hal way through a court case to get access to my son he lives in Wales, my families in Kent but I've got dogs so I can't go there and I can't go back to a flat known as h tenants have a 12 month contract, it's a nightmare!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Get ya xmas tree down ya backwards cvnt lol.

Good pics mate, good shape to you


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Get ya xmas tree down ya backwards cvnt lol.
> 
> Good pics mate, good shape to you


X2

Nice set of guns mate :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Get ya xmas tree down ya backwards cvnt lol.
> 
> Good pics mate, good shape to you





R0BLET said:


> X2
> 
> Nice set of guns mate :beer:


lol she's been bursting my head about it cos she cant seperate it....thats why its bare & the only thing not put away :lol:

cheers men


----------



## onthebuild

Take it you [email protected] with your right (left as we look at the pics) :lol:

Looking mighty fine mate! Extremely jealous of your delts, definately your best asset, except that mug of yours.


----------



## lxm

Braw. Would think twice about messin.


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Take it you [email protected] with your right (left as we look at the pics) :lol:
> 
> Looking mighty fine mate! Extremely jealous of your delts, definately your best asset, except that mug of yours.


i [email protected] with both hands mate  yeh left looks smaller there....same with left lat lol? just the p!shy pic quality bud

cheers


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> i [email protected] with both hands mate  yeh left looks smaller there....same with left lat lol? just the p!shy pic quality bud
> 
> cheers


Same with everything normally, my entire right side is noticably smaller. Except b0llocks, then ol' righty takes the crown.

Noticing any sides from the gear mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Same with everything normally, my entire right side is noticably smaller. Except b0llocks, then ol' righty takes the crown.
> 
> *Noticing any sides from the gear mate*?


plukes, plukes & more plukes....never got it with anything other than this tt400, last time ill be using it. only on 400mg ew too


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> plukes, plukes & more plukes....never got it with anything other than this tt400, last time ill be using it. only on 400mg ew too


You only on 400mg? I thought you were doing 2ml per week?

They dont seem too bad mate, only noticable on back by the looks of it, and thats covered most of the time, fvck it!

Ever tried that accutane stuff?

get @Leeds89 in here to explain his head and shoulders spot removal method.


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> You only on 400mg? I thought you were doing 2ml per week?
> 
> They dont seem too bad mate, only noticable on back by the looks of it, and thats covered most of the time, fvck it!
> 
> Ever tried that accutane stuff?
> 
> get @Leeds89 in here to explain his head and shoulders spot removal method.


on 2ml every 2 week mate, its my shoulder that are the worse. ill see if it goes when i change gear for this blast & if not...ill get in the accutane


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> on 2ml every 2 week mate, its my shoulder that are the worse. ill see if it goes when i change gear for this blast & if not...ill get in the accutane


Funnily enough i did read about someone getting acne from using pakistani sust. Something to do with the oil they use, so maybe its something in the gear doing it.

Like you said, change gear, see what happens.


----------



## JANIKvonD

im also VERY paranoid in general (not in my appearance)


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Nice pics mate. Loving the romantic soft focus too.


----------



## JANIKvonD

chilli said:


> Nice pics mate. Loving the romantic soft focus too.


cheers bud  u looked huge in ur other avi btw...why u changed it~?


----------



## 25434

ullo....just quietly popping in.. h34r:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers bud  u looked huge in ur other avi btw...why u changed it~?


think you're thinking of someone else mate! There is a member on here called chillisi.


----------



## JANIKvonD

chilli said:


> think you're thinking of someone else mate! There is a member on here called chillisi.


ahhh :lol: sorry mate


----------



## lxm

chilli said:


> think you're thinking of someone else mate! There is a member on here called chillisi.


akward.


----------



## XRichHx

chilli said:


> think you're thinking of someone else mate! There is a member on here called chillisi.


lol. I've thought too!! Glad I'm not the only one that was getting confused.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

JANIKvonD said:


> ahhh :lol: sorry mate


no problem!



lxm said:


> akward.


I know. I said no problem ,but in fact I am in the process of getting my coat and flouncing out.



XRichHx said:


> lol. I've thought too!! Glad I'm not the only one that was getting confused.


Maybe one of us should change our name. Hmm.. maybe we should have a name - off.


----------



## JANIKvonD

chilli said:


> no problem!
> 
> I know. I said no problem ,but in fact I am in the process of getting my coat and flouncing out.
> 
> Maybe one of us should change our name. Hmm.. maybe we should have a name - off.


the lads in the 'team taffy' thread are winding up him (chilisi) and his mrs....only reason i wasnt joining in is because i thought it was your good self...to the point i was just about to step in and tell them to back off :lol: woulda looked a rite d!ck....again.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

JANIKvonD said:


> the lads in the 'team taffy' thread are winding up him (chilisi) and his mrs....only reason i wasnt joining in is because i thought it was your good self...to the point i was just about to step in and tell them to back off :lol: woulda looked a rite d!ck....again.


ha ha! Well nice thought anyway. Thanks!


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> the lads in the 'team taffy' thread are winding up him (chilisi) and his mrs....only reason i wasnt joining in is because i thought it was your good self...to the point i was just about to step in and tell them to back off :lol: woulda looked a rite d!ck....again.


It's not his misses! Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

dipdabs said:


> It's not his misses! Lol


mrs? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

busy day so foods been larger meals & less of them-

10.30am - 7 boiled eggs

3.00pm- 600g steak 2 large jacket spuds

7pm- 90g whey in milk.

9.30pm- 600g steak 2 large jacket spuds

mrs is working till 9 hence why leaving it late for this meal......be alright lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

JANIKvonD said:


> busy day so foods been larger meals & less of them-
> 
> 10.30am - 7 boiled eggs
> 
> 3.00pm- 600g steak 2 large jacket spuds
> 
> 7pm- 90g whey in milk.
> 
> 9.30pm- 600g steak 2 large jacket spuds
> 
> mrs is working till 9 hence why leaving it late for this meal......be alright lol


Fookin hell. The cows round your way must be worried


----------



## JANIKvonD

chilli said:


> Fookin hell. The cows round your way must be worried


Lol mrs bought a load on half price + iv ran out of chicken till tomorrow


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning. every1 freezing?.....good good.

food today ( not greatly clean lol)

7am- bacon n egg roll.

10am- bacon roll, tin of tuna, 45g whey

12.30pm- 5egg ommlete 45g whey

3.00pm- 300g steak 1or2 jacket spuds

5.30- J3D

*workout*- quad STILL in agony lol....so chest n delts tonight.

6.00- 90g whey 40g dex 10g glut

7.30pm- 500g chicken broccli rice

10pm- pint o milk n PB

got a p!shup this w.e (geek v gangsters) so unsure if legs on friday is a good idea or not :mellow:


----------



## JANIKvonD

this bad boy just re-surfaced on FB from 2 year ago lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

ill point out this was while i was away from the mrs hence the bad boy batchelor pad lol


----------



## onthebuild

Whys your fireplace on the floor?


----------



## lxm

Looking shmert as fhk


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Whys your fireplace on the floor?


had just moved in


----------



## lxm

fhk me its cold today

boab coping ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> fhk me its cold today
> 
> boab coping ?


its coping fine in my warm'ish office mate  wht u upta on today?


----------



## lxm

F'nnying about the house then start work at 12 till 10

Just had a whole bag of spinach, about 100g cheese and a tin of tuna mixed in a pan and heated.... hmmm


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> F'nnying about the house then start work at 12 till 10
> 
> Just had a whole bag of spinach, about 100g cheese and a tin of tuna mixed in a pan and heated.... hmmm


sounds barkit mate. what do u do for a living again?


----------



## lxm

I didnt mention....  with council cleaning stuff. h34r:


----------



## XRichHx

lxm said:


> F'nnying about the house then start work at 12 till 10
> 
> Just had a whole bag of spinach, about 100g cheese and a tin of tuna mixed in a pan and heated.... hmmm


There's something magical about tuna and cheese. It just 'is'.


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> I didnt mention....  with council cleaning stuff. h34r:


ur far too h34r: .....ud make a great keyboard warrior


----------



## lxm

great warrior irl mate x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

lxm said:


> F'nnying about the house then start work at 12 till 10
> 
> Just had a whole bag of spinach, about 100g cheese and a tin of tuna mixed in a pan and heated.... hmmm


that sounds feckin minging!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Chest and delts-

Flat bb press-

100kg x 10

110kg x 8

120kg x 6+ 2assisted

100kg x 12 + 2

HUGE improvement on last week! No breaking any PBs but happy as fuk with that.

Db Side laterals (strict straight arms)-

12.5s x 10

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 8 + partials

Dips-

Bw x 10

bw+25 x 15

Bw+25 x failure

Bw x 32 lol failure.

These hurt my left arm....again so kept weight low.

Front raises-

3sets x failure

Superset with...

Cable flys-

3 sets x failure

Done. Braw sesh....needed it tbh to keep the momentum going until blast time. Fukin forgot to take my shake so having it now with 600g steak an mash (forgot to get chicken).

.....this is gonna be gooood 

Boom! gun shot


----------



## lxm

Looking impressive! here comes the volley of self taken shots daily from now on 

watch out @dipdabs


----------



## 25434

Morning...have a good day...I can't imagine eating 2 large jacket potatoes, I can half of one and that is enough..you must have hollow legs...lol....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Morning...have a good day...I can't imagine eating 2 large jacket potatoes, I can half of one and that is enough..you must have hollow legs...lol....


hey hey flubs, thats a bonny puss in ur avi  this is u i presume?

my belly usually stores the extra cals lol, but im hopping my legs will take most of them & grow


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> hey hey [Redacted], thats a bonny puss in ur avi  this is u i presume?
> 
> my belly usually stores the extra cals lol, but im hopping my legs will take most of them & grow


yeah, that's me, hehe..I love baked potatoes, but with lot's of shhhh........butter.....sigh......


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> yeah, that's me, hehe..I love baked potatoes, but with lot's of shhhh........butter.....sigh......


 :wub: 

def need the butter!...& mash up the middle (im not being dirty btw :mellow: ).


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> :wub:
> 
> def need the butter!...& mash up the middle (im not being dirty btw :mellow: ).


hahaha..I'm disgraceful with my baked potatoes, I put loads of butter in the middle, mash it up, scrape it all out then put loads of salt on the skin, wipe it all over the plate to get up the rest of the butter and nosh....phwwwoaaaaarrrrrrrr....can't beat a bit of food porn can ya?....hahaha...

oh no! I said "porn"....in before lxm or sweat with some naughty boy comments...:laugh: :laugh: just teasing guys, just teasing....soz...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning bollock chops, cold enough for ya?


----------



## 25434

Ginger Ben said:


> *Morning bollock chops*, cold enough for ya?


oh gawwwd that made me larrrrfff...out loud too...hahaha..."bollock chops"...bwahhaaaaahaaaa... :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> oh gawwwd that made me larrrrfff...out loud too...hahaha..."bollock chops"...bwahhaaaaahaaaa... :lol:


and there was me thinking you were pure of mind


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> hahaha..I'm disgraceful with my baked potatoes, I put loads of butter in the middle, mash it up, scrape it all out then put loads of salt on the skin, wipe it all over the plate to get up the rest of the butter and nosh....phwwwoaaaaarrrrrrrr....can't beat a bit of food porn can ya?....hahaha...
> 
> oh no! I said "porn"....in before lxm or sweat with some naughty boy comments...:laugh: :laugh: just teasing guys, just teasing....soz...


strange how some folk think its horrible to eat the skin...ITS THE BEST BIT!! i rub mine with oil & cover in salt if i have time to bake them. most of the time there done in the micro :sad:

mmmmmmm....pooorrrrnn 



Ginger Ben said:


> Morning bollock chops, cold enough for ya?


auch its no bad mate, a mild -4or5....Tshirt weather 

training on previous page if interested bud x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> oh gawwwd that made me larrrrfff...out loud too...hahaha..."bollock chops"...bwahhaaaaahaaaa... :lol:


pmsl


----------



## lxm

monring fannies, and lady flower (of course  )


----------



## JANIKvonD

been a no bad day so far tbh.....5kg whey just arrived.....got my outfit sorted for sat.....got a new suit sorted for the wedding next week......got an unexpected extra £1000 in this weeks wage slip, so cant complain really.

just bought this fuker-


----------



## lxm

Fhk me your getting right ino this fancey dress..... Mate ur on the perth road sat right ? I am too, i'll see if I can spot you but will stay h34r:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice.session yesterday mate, strong on bench and dips, nice


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> Fhk me your getting right ino this fancey dress..... Mate ur on the perth road sat right ? I am too, i'll see if I can spot you but will stay h34r:


lol aye mate...so keep ur eyes peeled  thinking what im gonna wear on top cos its baultic but its lookin like ill need to just man up lol


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> been a no bad day so far tbh.....5kg whey just arrived.....got my outfit sorted for sat.....got a new suit sorted for the wedding next week......got an unexpected extra £1000 in this weeks wage slip, so cant complain really.
> 
> just bought this fuker-


Pmsl, that's my work uniform 

5kg whey from TPW I hope


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, that's my work uniform
> 
> 5kg whey from TPW I hope


 :lol:

na its BP unflavoured mate. ill be getting 4kg of ur lemon goodness today to tomorrow x


----------



## lxm

blazer... Im always fhking saying it.


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> blazer... Im always fhking saying it.


fuk off..... im always saying it lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

its snowing like fuk here....gonna be a good 6" apparently  bout time.

nowt much to update, had a chilled out night with the mrs...curry & a movie. been sleeping really well recently....that well infact that i slept in for work pmsl, so food suffered because of it.

8am- 90g whey 500ml fat milk.

10am- sumin from the roll van (a meat baguette of some sort)

12.30pm 2 tins tuna 2 large jacket spuds

3.00pm- 60g whey 500ml fat milk

5.30- J3d

6.30-90g whey 40g dex 10g-20g glute

7.30pm- 600g chicken rice/piri piri

10pm- 30g whey 500ml fat milk couple spoons of PB.

to many shakes for my liking but hey ho.

motors been playing up a wee bit so it going in the garage today so the mrs will love bussing/taxi into and about town in this snow to pick up all my geek outfit stuff :lol: have a good ane

oh and training legs tonight along with some other lagging bits n bobs


----------



## XRichHx

Fk sake Falkirk is dry as fck. No snow. Seems to be everywhere except where I am.

Sad days really


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Fk sake Falkirk is dry as fck. No snow. Seems to be everywhere except where I am.
> 
> Sad days really


we were the same until today bud  they've drafted in random council workers to drive gritters about cos there expecting an absolute whiteout at dinnertime


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sup ballbag? Feeling good today?


----------



## onthebuild

Snowed in yet?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Sup ballbag? Feeling good today?


morning babe, feeling great today tbh....recieved a braw gobble before i left for work today so recon thats why :lol:



onthebuild said:


> Snowed in yet?


na its stopped now :no: hopefully be back on soon


----------



## GolfDelta

JANIKvonD said:


> morning babe, feeling great today tbh....recieved a braw gobble before i left for work today so recon thats why :lol:
> 
> na its stopped now :no: hopefully be back on soon


Between 11 and 12 we are due heavy snow,love the snow I'm a big bairn!


----------



## JANIKvonD

GolfDelta said:


> Between 11 and 12 we are due heavy snow,love the snow I'm a big bairn!


same here bud!


----------



## lxm

pure mental over here.

Von.... dilemma.... Grrr ffs! (dear diary)

I need & want 14 days full zero carb to get decent fatloss started... Fhked it up the first week with the night out last sat... Its now week two... ive managed this week again zero carb but the weekend creeps up...and im intending to be out again as ive got a date tomorro... Priorities! (oh and ive been asked to a mates tonight)

:thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> pure mental over here.
> 
> Von.... dilemma.... Grrr ffs! (dear diary)
> 
> I need & want 14 days full zero carb to get decent fatloss started... Fhked it up the first week with the night out last sat... Its now week two... ive managed this week again zero carb but the weekend creeps up...and im intending to be out again as ive got a date tomorro... Priorities! (oh and ive been asked to a mates tonight)
> 
> :thumb:


dont ever let this cappers stop u doing the things u enjoy mate, just limit the damage (dont go ott with the shyte food/drink) then hit next week hard. if ur gonna keep this w.e bunge p!sh up mate then lower ur cals threw the week to compensate for the weeks overall cals e.g- if uv worked out u need 2000cals a day (14000cals a week) to loose X amount & ur taking 8000cals over the w.e then uv got 6000cals left to spend threw the week to still hit ur goals....u can still lose fat *&* enjoy ur w.e's bud


----------



## GolfDelta

lxm said:


> pure mental over here.
> 
> Von.... dilemma.... Grrr ffs! (dear diary)
> 
> I need & want 14 days full zero carb to get decent fatloss started... Fhked it up the first week with the night out last sat... Its now week two... ive managed this week again zero carb but the weekend creeps up...and im intending to be out again as ive got a date tomorro... Priorities! (oh and ive been asked to a mates tonight)
> 
> :thumb:


Low carb all week and spirits and diet coke when you drink on the weekend?


----------



## JANIKvonD

GolfDelta said:


> Low carb all week and spirits and diet coke when you drink on the weekend?


the drinking isnt the bad bit for him as he's a fukin lightweight no doupt lol.....its the aftermath that fuks him up 'takeaways/sweets/takeaways/spunk/takeaways'. some boy


----------



## GolfDelta

JANIKvonD said:


> the drinking isnt the bad bit for him as he's a fukin lightweight no doupt lol.....its the aftermath that fuks him up 'takeaways/sweets/takeaways/spunk/takeaways'. some boy


Maybe a massive dose of willpower then @lxm you slack cvnt lol.Got to be cruel to be kind!


----------



## lxm

Mate ive got great willpower when im into it....!

Going to go with spirits + diet coke... good call mate.


----------



## Sweat

Yo chubster,

Where is your aforementioned leg session from today? Sacked it off in place of bedroom cardio with some bloke?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Yo chubster,
> 
> Where is your aforementioned leg session from today? Sacked it off in place of bedroom cardio with some bloke?


Lol quad still sore mate so did an arm sesh instead....legs Sunday....deffo.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Meal 4


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol quad still sore mate so did an arm sesh instead....legs Sunday....deffo.


You take Jack3d for your gun session?

I took ECA, BBW Charge and Red Bull for yesterdays Arm session, massive overkill for just arms... but was determined to get back into the zone after 2 so so sessions earlier in the week.

Have a good weekend ya scoootish fairy!


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> Meal 4


Fvck off... some of us are on diets and don't want your food porn!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> You take Jack3d for your gun session?
> 
> I took ECA, BBW Charge and Red Bull for yesterdays Arm session, massive overkill for just arms... but was determined to get back into the zone after 2 so so sessions earlier in the week.
> 
> Have a good weekend ya scoootish fairy!


PMSL. Na I forgot to take it mate...had other sh!t to do before. I did take my j3d on wed when my mrs said she was on her way home...an hour later she turned up and I was pacing about the living room like a weerdo haha.

You have yourself a good ane too babe x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Arms-

Db curls-

3sets 22.5kg x 12

+dropset on last.

Superset with...

Incline db skulls-

3sets 22.5kg x 12

+dropset on last.

Rope curls-

3sets stack x 10

+dropset on last

Superset with...

Cable pushdowns (bar)-

3sets stack x 15

+dropset on last

Reverse grip bb curls-

3sets 35kg x15

Dropped to 20kg x failure on last.

Superset with...

Reverse grip cable pushdowns (bar)-

3sets x ?

Dropset on last.

First ever time iv done just arms I think lol. Biceps were pumped to fuk....hurt like.

Had a sauna & a sunbed too, feel ace ATM


----------



## simonthepieman

JANIKvonD said:


> Meal 4


No milkshake? Are you cutting?


----------



## JANIKvonD

simonthepieman said:


> No milkshake? Are you cutting?


Lol saving myself for my pre bed banoffee shake. Settled for a cheeky coke


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lots of arm work there mate, you find that suits you well?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Lots of arm work there mate, you find that suits you well?


First ever arm only sesh mate so just did what I know lol, I used to do 3 exercises for bi's or tri's using the 3different grips to hit every point (natural/hammer/reverse) so just made sure i covered these.

These days i don't often train them directly.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fair enough, see quite a few people doing arm only sessions and just wondered if it worked well or not.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Fair enough, see quite a few people doing arm only sessions and just wondered if it worked well or not.


I'll let ya know in about 6-10weeks lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Merry Saturday! Mrs workin 9-5 today so just me and the sprogs  took them in town cos I needed specs for my geek outfit tonight, honestly u buy a kid a muffin and your "the best dad in the world" PMSL. Then dropped some lunch in for the mrs (I'm in everyones good books today). Then decided to take them threw to Arbroath to jumping joeys (kids soft play)....so here I'm sat....checking out the flange....there's not a lot. Arbroath for ya I suppose lol.

So been a busy day so far!

That geek outfit I bought was snide as fuk on, so I made up my own lol.

Have a good ane


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Fair enough, see quite a few people doing arm only sessions and just wondered if it worked well or not.


If you a PLer then I say no point, but defo helps me in terms of the definition now I more care about BBing. Specifically my Biceps, they don't seem to get much of a peak on them unless I doing conc type work on them, majority of my back workout is not the best wrist rotation if that makes sense. Then again I also lost a bit of size on arms, or think I have, but might be part of weight loss.

Morning Janik,

Have a good day matey.


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> Merry Saturday! Mrs workin 9-5 today so just me and the sprogs  took them in town cos I needed specs for my geek outfit tonight, honestly u buy a kid a muffin and your "the best dad in the world" PMSL. Then dropped some lunch in for the mrs (I'm in everyones good books today). Then decided to take them threw to Arbroath to jumping joeys (kids soft play)....so here I'm sat....checking out the flange....there's not a lot. Arbroath for ya I suppose lol.
> 
> So been a busy day so far!
> 
> That geek outfit I bought was snide as fuk on, so I made up my own lol.
> 
> Have a good ane


Gotta be rocking the "Creep" dance in your Geek outfit mate...

As below...






Booyah!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Gotta be rocking the "Creep" dance in your Geek outfit mate...
> 
> As below...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booyah!


PMSL. U Watch too much Kim possible mate


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL. U Watch too much Kim possible mate


"Kim"? What is this? Speak english ya c0ckjouster!


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> Merry Saturday! Mrs workin 9-5 today so just me and the sprogs  took them in town cos I needed specs for my geek outfit tonight, honestly u buy a kid a muffin and your "the best dad in the world" PMSL. Then dropped some lunch in for the mrs (I'm in everyones good books today). Then decided to take them threw to Arbroath to jumping joeys (kids soft play)....so here I'm sat....checking out the flange....there's not a lot. Arbroath for ya I suppose lol.
> 
> So been a busy day so far!
> 
> That geek outfit I bought was snide as fuk on, so I made up my own lol.
> 
> Have a good ane


Im in play area now funny enough , but what is worrying the few women in here are noticing me and the lad are staring lol


----------



## Sweat

Dai Jones said:


> Im in play area now funny enough , but what is worrying the few women in here are noticing me and the lad are staring lol


Go work your magic mate.

Pic's of the milfs please...


----------



## Dai Jones

Sweat said:


> Go work your magic mate.
> 
> Pic's of the milfs please...


I didn't say there was milf here just i was getting looks nothing here worth getting kicked out for taking pics :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Roughish today

...won best geek tho


----------



## 25434

afternoon.....sorry to see the attack of the jaundice hitting you there..hehe ( I know, really crap joke..need serious "humour" lessons)...lol...happy sunday mister......


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> afternoon.....sorry to see the attack of the jaundice hitting you there..hehe ( I know, really crap joke..need serious "humour" lessons)...lol...happy sunday mister......


Afternoon flubs....how You keeping this fine Sunday?

....yes ur joke was p!sh  lol


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> Afternoon [Redacted]....how You keeping this fine Sunday?
> 
> *....yes ur joke was p!sh *  lol


 :confused1: :sneaky2: :laugh: :lol: ....

Dear lord, forgive him for he knows not WUT he says....ahmed...I mean amen.......:laugh:

cough.....i'm fine thanks for asking...


----------



## onthebuild

Jesus mate, could you have got a tighter shirt?


----------



## GolfDelta

JANIKvonD said:


> Roughish today
> 
> ...won best geek tho


Mate is that Richie McIver dressed as the mask!?


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Jesus mate, could you have got a tighter shirt?


Lol it was a last minute job cos the outfit I had turned out pish....was the only nerdyish one I had, wasn't that tight tbh. Just the pose maybe


----------



## JANIKvonD

GolfDelta said:


> Mate is that Richie McIver dressed as the mask!?


The one and only. How'd u know him but not me lol?


----------



## GolfDelta

JANIKvonD said:


> The one and only. How'd u know him but not me lol?


Was at school with him and played rugby with him!


----------



## JANIKvonD

GolfDelta said:


> Was at school with him and played rugby with him!


Harris lad, u only 25? He got asked to play full time for the Cornish pirates last week. He's going for it like


----------



## GolfDelta

JANIKvonD said:


> Harris lad, u only 25? He got asked to play full time for the Cornish pirates last week. He's going for it like


Yeh Harris mate,turned 25 in November.Too right he should go for it,the big lanky unit!


----------



## Sweat

Morning Janik Von Tiny Winkle

Hope all is good today buddy. Enjoy training and eating McDonalds for meals 2, 6 and 8...


----------



## JANIKvonD

GolfDelta said:


> Yeh Harris mate,turned 25 in November.Too right he should go for it,the big lanky unit!


aye he's a big fekker now like (plays for dundee high school atm).. 6'5 makes me look like a midget in that pic pmsl. ull know hoggy an that too eh, i usually goto the harris rugby dinners too....mates with most of them. u still playing rugby or fuked wi that injury?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Morning Janik Von Tiny Winkle
> 
> Hope all is good today buddy. Enjoy training and eating McDonalds for meals 2, 6 and 8...


morning ya skinny fuker  glad to be back in the routine again....until friday :lol:


----------



## GolfDelta

JANIKvonD said:


> aye he's a big fekker now like (plays for dundee high school atm).. 6'5 makes me look like a midget in that pic pmsl. ull know hoggy an that too eh, i usually goto the harris rugby dinners too....mates with most of them. u still playing rugby or fuked wi that injury?


I know Hoggy yeh not seen the boy in years like and only really see Richie if I'm in Tallys.I joined the Navy after I left school so stopped playing rugby then mate,decided I'd rather concentrate on weights rather than get a kicking playing rugby every weekend and feel like I'd been hit by a train for the rest of the week lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD

GolfDelta said:


> I know Hoggy yeh not seen the boy in years like and only really see Richie if I'm in Tallys.I joined the Navy after I left school so stopped playing rugby then mate,decided I'd rather concentrate on weights rather than get a kicking playing rugby every weekend and *feel like I'd been hit by a train for the rest of the week lol*.


aye the cvnts always greeting he's fuked lol.....fuker still squats 230kg :lol:


----------



## lxm

Alright mate, were you in casino on saturday night ? saw a few random guys in gangster costumes but didnt see your wonderful puss.

heavy night ?

edit : decent retro outfit... bravo.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sh!te gym tonight so made do without any equipment!

legs -

*Db shrugs (ss with) box squats-*

30kg each hand (heaviest there)

.squats x failure

.shrugs x failure

.squat x failure

.shrug x failure

4min rest....

.squat x failure

Shrug x failure

.squat x failure

Shrug x failure

Ouch.

*Quad extension-*

65kg x 10

75kg x 10

85kg x 10

95kg x

^machine can't be accurate

Seated Ham curls-

45kg x 25

45kg x 18

45kg x 15

(failure on all with very little rests)

Off to puke now..have a good ane


----------



## Ginger Ben

Made good use of what you had mate. Nice idea on shrug/squat combo.


----------



## PHMG

Its better to do something, than nothing. The change could actually stimulate things more.


----------



## JANIKvonD

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Its better to do something, than nothing. The change could actually stimulate things more.


Considering this is my 3rd leg sesh in about 3 year I'm hopping so bud PMSL


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Made good use of what you had mate. Nice idea on shrug/squat combo.


I strapped up for them...no chance I'd hold them myself threw all that. Absolute killer


----------



## JANIKvonD

Foods been terrible today + I ate NOTHING all day yesterday...joys of drugs eh 

7.30am- 2 chicken drumsticks 2 thighs 100g breast

12.30pm- 2 homemade double cheeseburgers (lean mince)

6pm J3D

7pm 90g whey

9pm- 500g chicken, 250g uncle bens Mexican micro rice, coleslaw.

Bed time.....where's that diazepam


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> Alright mate, were you in casino on saturday night ? saw a few random guys in gangster costumes but didnt see your wonderful puss.
> 
> heavy night ?
> 
> edit : decent retro outfit... bravo.


brilliant night mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Foods been terrible today + I ate NOTHING all day yesterday...joys of drugs eh
> 
> 7.30am- 2 chicken drumsticks 2 thighs 100g breast
> 
> 12.30pm- 2 homemade double cheeseburgers (lean mince)
> 
> 6pm J3D
> 
> 7pm 90g whey
> 
> 9pm- 500g chicken, 250g uncle bens Mexican micro rice, coleslaw.
> 
> Bed time.....where's that diazepam


Seen worse mate!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning, snows quite bad today....love the stuff 

iv somehow managed to fuk my right bicept inner elbow tendon doing my legs last night lol? agony today! think i over did it on friday arms & its been lurking since then...ready to kick me in the teeth.

foods today-

7.30am- 90g whey 1 large banana

10.00am- 350g chicken 125g rice, bit piri piri

12.30pm- 5eggs 2 burgen

3pm- 350g chicken 125g rice, bit piri piri

5.30pm- 60g whey 500ml milk

7.30pm- 500-600g chicken, huge salad with cheese

10pm- 500ml milk, 60g whey, couple spoons PB

rest day.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> morning, snows quite bad today....love the stuff
> 
> iv somehow managed to fuk my right bicept inner elbow tendon doing my legs last night lol? agony today! think i over did it on friday arms & its been lurking since then...ready to kick me in the teeth.
> 
> foods today-
> 
> 7.30am- 90g whey 1 large banana
> 
> 10.00am- 350g chicken 125g rice, bit piri piri
> 
> 12.30pm- 5eggs 2 burgen
> 
> 3pm- 350g chicken 125g rice, bit piri piri
> 
> 5.30pm- 60g whey 500ml milk
> 
> 7.30pm- 500-600g chicken, huge salad with cheese
> 
> 10pm- 500ml milk, 60g whey, couple spoons PB
> 
> rest day.


Arm wrestling at the weekend


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Arm wrestling at the weekend


mate...i swear to fuk i just got a flashback LMFAO, uv been here no doupt then..


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> mate...i swear to fuk i just got a flashback LMFAO, uv been here no doupt then..


LMAO pi55ed arm wrestling is a winner! :lol:


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> morning, snows quite bad today....love the stuff
> 
> iv somehow managed to fuk my right bicept inner elbow tendon doing my legs last night lol? agony today! think i over did it on friday arms & its been lurking since then...ready to kick me in the teeth.
> 
> foods today-
> 
> 7.30am- 90g whey 1 large banana
> 
> 10.00am- 350g chicken 125g rice, bit piri piri
> 
> 12.30pm- 5eggs 2 burgen
> 
> 3pm- 350g chicken 125g rice, bit piri piri
> 
> 5.30pm- 60g whey 500ml milk
> 
> 7.30pm- *500-600g chicken, huge salad with cheese *
> 
> 10pm- 500ml milk, 60g whey, couple spoons PB
> 
> rest day.


FK me, surprised your not constipated with that much chicken in one go! :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Well that was a waisted gym sesh....done more harm than good.

Db press-

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

45kg x 9

45kg x5

PATHETIC!

Right bicep is completely fuked. Couldn't hold the weight....agony, couldn't even put them back lol.

Did 3 bw dips and arm folded.

Hometime

Hard as fuk to write this on my phone as my right thumbs shaking like a vibrator


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Well that was a waisted gym sesh....done more harm than good.
> 
> Db press-
> 
> 30kg x 10
> 
> 35kg x 10
> 
> 45kg x 9
> 
> 45kg x5
> 
> PATHETIC!
> 
> Right bicep is completely fuked. Couldn't hold the weight....agony, couldn't even put them back lol.
> 
> Did 3 bw dips and arm folded.
> 
> Hometime
> 
> Hard as fuk to write this on my phone as my right thumbs shaking like a vibrator


Oh dear mate, alternate ice and heat on it and take some ibuprofen to help reduce inflamation. And rest it you cvnt!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Yeh cheers Ben, gonna take the week off + I'm still nursing other niggly injuries from previous weeks. Currently running a hot bath while holding a bag of frozen mixed veg on the cvnt lol x


----------



## JANIKvonD

@XRichHx goes down and out VERY easily lol. Gonna need to up my cals cos I'm fukin hank!


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> @XRichHx goes down and out VERY easily lol. Gonna need to up my cals cos I'm fukin hank!


Your fkn whit? What's is this hank?


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Your fkn whit? What's is this hank?


Hank marvin....starvin PMSL


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Arm wrestling at the weekend


More likely he injured it giving some bloke a reach around...

Evening Janik by the way, lol!!

Hope your well barring your injured arm!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> More likely he injured it giving some bloke a reach around...
> 
> Evening Janik by the way, lol!!
> 
> Hope your well barring your injured arm!


Evening bud, wifes spotted my vibrating thumb so not looking like I'll be resting it tonight..


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> Evening bud, wifes spotted my vibrating thumb so not looking like I'll be resting it tonight..


LMAO, lad!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Evening bud, wifes spotted my vibrating thumb so not looking like I'll be resting it tonight..


Stick it up your ar5e that'll keep her away and you giggling like a school boy lol


----------



## 25434

Ginger Ben said:


> Stick it up your ar5e that'll keep her away and you giggling like a school boy lol


Oh dear! wouldn't you prefer a nice cup of tea instead?...snigger...snigger....

Have a good day...


----------



## JANIKvonD

lowering my cals a bit seen as im not training the rest of the week (will be going legs again tho).

so...

9.15am- 500ml fat milk, 100g'ish whey

12.30pm- 350g chicken, 125g rice

3.30pm- 350g chicken, 125g rice

5.30pm (finish work)- 90g whey in water

6.30pm- 500g chicken, 3 giant wraps, spinage/tom/cheese

going cinema at 7.15pm so ill prob and up eating 2x footlongs & a packet of m&m buiscuits lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Oh dear! wouldn't you prefer a nice cup of tea instead?...snigger...snigger....
> 
> Have a good day...


I would yes, but Jan's a deviant! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> lowering my cals a bit seen as im not training the rest of the week (will be going legs again tho).
> 
> so...
> 
> 9.15am- 500ml fat milk, 100g'ish whey
> 
> 12.30pm- 350g chicken, 125g rice
> 
> 3.30pm- 350g chicken, 125g rice
> 
> 5.30pm (finish work)- 90g whey in water
> 
> 6.30pm- 500g chicken, 3 giant wraps, spinage/tom/cheese
> 
> going cinema at 7.15pm so ill prob and up eating 2x footlongs & a packet of m&m buiscuits lol


How many cals is your usual day mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> lowering my cals a bit seen as im not training the rest of the week (will be going legs again tho).
> 
> so...
> 
> 9.15am- 500ml fat milk, 100g'ish whey
> 
> 12.30pm- 350g chicken, 125g rice
> 
> 3.30pm- 350g chicken, 125g rice
> 
> 5.30pm (finish work)- 90g whey in water
> 
> 6.30pm- 500g chicken, 3 giant wraps, spinage/tom/cheese
> 
> going cinema at 7.15pm so ill prob and up eating 2x footlongs & a packet of m&m buiscuits lol


Still a good day's grub mate, you seem to have the diet nailed pretty well. What you going to see at the flicks? Django looks good and is on my to do list soon


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Oh dear! wouldn't you prefer a nice cup of tea instead?...snigger...snigger....
> 
> Have a good day...





Ginger Ben said:


> I would yes, but Jan's a deviant! :lol:


me, u & flubs......i recon we could make a daisy chain *&* have a cuppa at the same time..... any1 else want in on this? ill have a coffee with milk only pls


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> How many cals is your usual day mate?


atm im not 100% mate lol....i just tend to keep it clean'ish with plenty protein..the chicken alone today is like 300g pro + the whey/milk takes me upto about 450g+ pro..add the same'ish amount of carbs + fats from the milk it'll be about 4000/4500cals. will be more structure to it when i stop this cruise and start the blast  weights kept at about the 99kg mark for the past 6weeks cruising + strengths going up so all's well

just fukin injuries now lol



Ginger Ben said:


> Still a good day's grub mate, you seem to have the diet nailed pretty well. What you going to see at the flicks? Django looks good and is on my to do list soon


going to see the hobbit mate, FINALLY!! she's doesnt like stuff like this hence the delay.....fuker thought she'd get away with no seein it :lol:

i just got handed django/seven phsyco's/flight from my mate this morning....cant wait to get fired in


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> atm im not 100% mate lol....i just tend to keep it clean'ish with plenty protein..the chicken alone today is like 300g pro + the whey/milk takes me upto about 450g+ pro..add the same'ish amount of carbs + fats from the milk it'll be about 4000/4500cals. will be more structure to it when i stop this cruise and start the blast  weights kept at about the 99kg mark for the past 6weeks cruising + strengths going up so all's well
> 
> just fukin injuries now lol


Plenty of food mate, good work! 99kg is good going. Monster!!

Injuries will pass soon mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> me, u & flubs......i recon we could make a daisy chain *&* have a cuppa at the same time..... any1 else want in on this? ill have a coffee with milk only pls


Hmm with two blokes and one girl that's going to get a bit gay at some stage...........ok :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Plenty of food mate, good work! 99kg is good going. Monster!!
> 
> Injuries will pass soon mate


was 107kg in nov :lol: will prob hit that again this blast but at much better condition i hope, then cut again


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> was 107kg in nov :lol: will prob hit that again this blast but at much better condition i hope, then cut again


Bloody hell!

Wouldn't you rather do a recomp? That's a great size to be at mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Bloody hell!
> 
> Wouldn't you rather do a recomp? That's a great size to be at mate.


u even read the OP ya cvnt :lol: yeh a recomp would be great mate....we'll see how it goes 750mg tren 1g eq & 500mg test should keep it off lol. im prob about 14%bf atm & id love to be 100kg 10%bf this time next year


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> u even read the OP ya cvnt :lol: yeh a recomp would be great mate....we'll see how it goes 750mg tren 1g eq & 500mg test should keep it off lol. im prob about 14%bf atm & id love to be 100kg 10%bf this time next year


Yes lol, fat, skinny, fat again and now a shoulder with veins..... that it! 

You thought about a mentor?


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Yes lol, fat, skinny, fat again and now a shoulder with veins..... that it!
> 
> You thought about a mentor?


pmsl. yeh thats about the just of it mate 

na im just doing this as a hobby mate.....i may consider a mentor if i ever decided to compete or feel i not progressing anymore, but iv barely scratched the surface tbh...only been pinning for 6month now so plenty stuff to find out on my own


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl. yeh thats about the just of it mate
> 
> na im just doing this as a hobby mate.....i may consider a mentor if i ever decided to compete or feel i not progressing anymore, but iv barely scratched the surface tbh...only been pinning for 6month now so plenty stuff to find out on my own


Defo just scratching the surface, I think most of us are tbh.

Fúck me you loon!!

Those doses are crazy lol I thought you was a seasoned pro at pinning


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Defo just scratching the surface, I think most of us are tbh.
> 
> Fúck me you loon!!
> 
> Those doses are crazy lol I thought you was a seasoned pro at pinning


far from it my man  but if ur gonna do it....do it rite :lol: :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> far from it my man  but if ur gonna do it....do it rite :lol: :whistling:


Defo....junkie pmsl


----------



## Sweat

Sweat Dreams princess! x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Any1 bought accutane from unitedpharmacis before? Tried accutane & isotretinoin but nothing..


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> Any1 bought accutane from unitedpharmacis before? Tried accutane & isotretinoin but nothing..


No but I did go and buy 3 for 2 deoderants in Boots today...any good? :laugh:

Oi Oi mister...oi oi.....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> No but I did go and buy 3 for 2 deoderants in Boots today...any good? :laugh:
> 
> Oi Oi mister...oi oi.....


pmsl 3 for 2?! god. what brand?


----------



## Guest

I think the accutane is gtg, sure there was a thread on it recently


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I think the accutane is gtg, sure there was a thread on it recently


yeh iv had a look about mate, apparently UP dont do it anymore....so ill need to find somewhere else


----------



## Guest

RXcart do it. I dunno if it's gtg though

http://rxcart.co.uk/15-buy-isotretinoin-accutane-antradin-uk.html


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> RXcart do it. I dunno if it's gtg though
> 
> http://rxcart.co.uk/15-buy-isotretinoin-accutane-antradin-uk.html


good lad. reps


----------



## XRichHx

Happnin mate? You in the gym the day?


----------



## Guest

He's in my basement and that's where he's staying MUHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

how's your weekend mate? day off for me today. Just going to pour myself a glass of red and watch some breaking bad.


----------



## Sweat

Dirk McQuickly said:


> how's your weekend mate? day off for me today. Just going to pour myself a glass of red and watch some breaking bad.


Breaking Bad is freaking awesome, enjoy!!

PS-Janik sucks balls... FACT!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Breaking Bad is freaking awesome, enjoy!!
> 
> PS-Janik sucks balls... FACT!


Don't even need to force him, he loves it


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't even need to force him, he loves it


WTF... he is sucking yours as well?!

Told me I was his special ginger... right Janik, we're through, you can have Benji instead!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Morning lads  w.e's been braw, got snowed in at the wedding on Friday & suffered all day sat with a nice hangover. Took the kids to there ice skating lesson this morning, picked up a couple of wedding brochures & now sitting in a pub with the family waiting for some din dins.

Nowt to report on the training front as BOTH arms are still ****ed and now so is my left knee lol....like somethings needing to pop or crack behind the cap, very sore to walk on.

P.s....I love the boaby.


----------



## tonyc74

****er....thats all


----------



## Sweat

tonyc74 said:


> ****er....thats all


How's the job going mate? Still doing a million calls per day or so? Rich yet?


----------



## JANIKvonD

heads up my erse atm lads....WILL catch up with ur journos soon x


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> heads up my erse atm lads....WILL catch up with ur journos soon x


Makes a change, it's normally up some other blokes, or your tongue is anyway from what @Ginger Ben was bragging about the other day... saying "Janik is best rim licker there is"


----------



## lxm

mon the von!


----------



## tyramhall

Morning mate

Only just got back yesterday so not had time to catchup yet. Whats your plans at the minute??


----------



## JANIKvonD

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate
> 
> Only just got back yesterday so not had time to catchup yet. Whats your plans at the minute??


morning mate, where u been?...hope the wee ones ok. plan atm is cruise mate....nursing injuries & momentum is super low atm so just trying to maintain my current condition. also suffering from bad acne on my shoulders & chest

......so overall not great PMSL. we'll get there tho

lowered my cals as iv not been in the gym for a week! *food yesterday...*

7am- seeded breaky bar. 30g whey

12.30pm- 350g chicken, 125g rice

4.00pm- 350g chicken, 125g rice

9pm- 600g chicken stuffed with sh!t load o haggis, roasters made in EVOO, green beans & some pepercorn sauce.

gonna attempt *chest & back* tonight (might lower the weights & up the volume)


----------



## tyramhall

JANIKvonD said:


> morning mate, where u been?...hope the wee ones ok. plan atm is cruise mate....nursing injuries & momentum is super low atm so just trying to maintain my current condition. also suffering from bad acne on my shoulders & chest
> 
> ......so overall not great PMSL. we'll get there tho
> 
> lowered my cals as iv not been in the gym for a week! *food yesterday...*
> 
> 7am- seeded breaky bar. 30g whey
> 
> 12.30pm- 350g chicken, 125g rice
> 
> 4.00pm- 350g chicken, 125g rice
> 
> 9pm- 600g chicken stuffed with sh!t load o haggis, roasters made in EVOO, green beans & some pepercorn sauce.
> 
> gonna attempt *chest & back* tonight (might lower the weights & up the volume)


Sounds like you've a good plan there mate. Ive just got back from 2 weeks in egypt!

Have you got any progress pics?


----------



## JANIKvonD

tyramhall said:


> Sounds like you've a good plan there mate. Ive just got back from 2 weeks in egypt!
> 
> Have you got any progress pics?


lucky fuker.....UV ONLY JUST HAD UR HOLIDAYS! (christmas/new year) lol.

done some 2/3 weeks ago.....im maybe a little leaner now but its up and down atm, not much to show when im just maintaining lol.

if i have a good sesh tonight i will do a couple


----------



## tyramhall

JANIKvonD said:


> lucky fuker.....UV ONLY JUST HAD UR HOLIDAYS! (christmas/new year) lol.
> 
> done some 2/3 weeks ago.....im maybe a little leaner now but its up and down atm, not much to show when im just maintaining lol.
> 
> if i have a good sesh tonight i will do a couple


Im a proper grafter and deserved a couple of weeks in the sun! Being self employed though meant i had to take my laptop with me. Wasnt a great look sat by the pool emailing drawings to clients and contractors lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD

tyramhall said:


> Im a proper grafter and deserved a couple of weeks in the sun! Being self employed though meant i had to take my laptop with me. Wasnt a great look sat by the pool emailing drawings to clients and contractors lol!


aslong as the wee one had fun mate :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Ulloooooo...hope your day is being good to you. Mine is total poop and I have to work this evening too, fookit...on a silver lining however, I managed to avoid the big ole fella from IT who thinks he is muhammed Ali and Jesus rolled into one by cowering under my desk cos I saw hom coming so he had to leave without patronising me....nice work methinks.....slightly inelegant but one has to to be creative with the tools to hand at the time, and the lack of door to run out of was an issue but a nice big desk with lots of space underneath to hide in was key in my success :blink: ..


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Ulloooooo...hope your day is being good to you. Mine is total poop and I have to work this evening too, fookit...on a silver lining however, I managed to avoid the big ole fella from IT who thinks he is muhammed Ali and Jesus rolled into one by cowering under my desk cos I saw hom coming so he had to leave without patronising me....nice work methinks.....slightly inelegant but one has to to be creative with the tools to hand at the time, and the lack of door to run out of was an issue but a nice big desk with lots of space underneath to hide in was key in my success :blink: ..


lol, u shoulda practiced some of ur new found MMA skizills on da punk az beech. working in the evening sounds p!sh tho  my days been ok'ish i suppose....yesterday HOWEVER was a different story!!!

......u wanna hear?.......course u do 

started off with a full blown screaming match with the boss, 'apparently' i was supposed to be in on satuday.....even tho i had taken fri as a holiday for the wedding & sat is an overtime day? so we had words....it got heated....he bricked it :whistling: then the 'BIG BOSS' came in and banged our heads together, + for whatever reason work was crazy busy. the mrs had a nice tea planned with a movie etc..told me she's working till 6 so she'd need the motor & her dad was gonna pick me up at 5.30....cool.....5.30 comes & no graham...5.40 no graham.....5.45 n graham.....fuk um ill walk (its about -3...p!shing of rain & i had my good gym trainers on)....so i start the 2.5 mile walk home in the slushy snow & 100m later im upto my ankles in a snowy muddy puddle! get a text about a mile in from the mrs 'im at the meeting cya at 7'.. fair enough. arrive at an underground tunnel i need to walk threw.....and its flooded  brilliant...no choice but to wade threw the shin deep freezing water....got to the end of the tunnel & these 2 wee girls started screaming at is "AHHHHHH......omg he's just walked threw there!" lol. jogged the rest of the way home.....was in 2 mins....'knock knock'.....here's graham with the kids, "rite cya later" & off he went. kids all hyper as fuk....the wee man grabs a giant candle holder & smashes 1 of the class cup things on it.....cleaned that up. 7.30 still no mrs.....her director was giving them all a grilling so 8pm'ish she wanders in to make this tea of hers! "i forgot peppercorn sauce...can u drive to tesco for some" sigh. tea was lovely tho tbf....cuddled in & watched a bit of tele, went up to bed expecting my 'nat kin cole'...had a quick shower.....headed into my bedroom & she's snorring her head off. HAPPY DAYS


----------



## 25434

:laugh: :laugh: snigger snigger...awwweee....poor you, what a nightmare...lol...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> :laugh: :laugh: snigger snigger...awwweee....poor you, what a *sh!temare*...lol...


it was indeed lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Chest and back- (took it easy)

Dips-

Bw x 10

+25kg x 10

+40kg x 10

+40kg x 10

Straight arm lat pushdowns-

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Slight incline bb press-

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

Bent over EZ row- (overhand)

105kg x 10

105kg x 10

105kg x 10

Iso press-

Stack x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

Wide grip Pull downs-

Stack x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

Done. Fair enjoyed that tbh....biceps fuked again now but bearable atleast  way to ice the cvnt


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good session mate, nice work on the heavy dips.

You thought about peptides for your injuries?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Few pics to show how bad the acne has got in such short a time (3-4weeks)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Blimey, what compound caused that mate? Take it you're on accutane now?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Blimey, what compound caused that mate? Take it you're on accutane now?


Na not started anything yet mate, going to doc tomorrow. Think it is the tt400


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Na not started anything yet mate, going to doc tomorrow. Think it is the tt400


Good luck getting it sorted mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Good luck getting it sorted mate


Lol cheers bro


----------



## Sweat

TT400 is just a test blend though yeah? Would not of thought it is anything new to you? Or you doing higher doses than previously? Added in any untried compounds?

I tried getting accutane from doctor and he sacked me off with some cream/oil stuff, next time I getting accutane presciption, will think of some reason why I want that specifically and beg for it if need be...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> TT400 is just a test blend though yeah? Would not of thought it is anything new to you? Or you doing higher doses than previously? Added in any untried compounds?
> 
> I tried getting accutane from doctor and he sacked me off with some cream/oil stuff, next time I getting accutane presciption, will think of some reason why I want that specifically and beg for it if need be...


Na dude iv used every test ester in the TT400 & at much higher doses....so fuk knows, I had my last jab over 2 week ago so hopefully I'll get some bloods done too lol


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> Na dude iv used every test ester in the TT400 & at much higher doses....so fuk knows, I had my last jab over 2 week ago so hopefully I'll get some bloods done too lol


Ya mate, you'll be sorted in no time. Body apart from the acne is looking great mate.

You back off the gear again now? Telling doctors you were on gear?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Ya mate, you'll be sorted in no time. Body apart from the acne is looking great mate.
> 
> You back off the gear again now? Telling doctors you were on gear?


Been cruising on 800mg e2w so I'm due my jab todayish...but gonna swerve it until I see what's going on with bloods etc. Cheers bud x


----------



## JANIKvonD

docs at 9.30  dunno why im brickin it.....but i am pmsl.


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> docs at 9.30  dunno why im brickin it.....but i am pmsl.


Just breath in deeply and his finger will slip in more easily :lol:


----------



## 25434

Morning...your arms look huge in that front shot...did you borrow those for the pic?...hee...soz....mucking with ya.....seriously though, you're a bit of a size ain't ya...pheweeeeee......have a good day ....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Morning...your arms look huge in that front shot...did you borrow those for the pic?...hee...soz....mucking with ya.....seriously though, you're a bit of a cvnt ain't ya...pheweeeeee......have a good day ....


Harsh but fair


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Morning...your arms look huge in that front shot...did you borrow those for the pic?...hee...soz....mucking with ya.....seriously though, you're a bit of a size ain't ya...pheweeeeee......have a good day ....


thanks for the possitive comments flubs :beer:



Ginger Ben said:


> Harsh but fair


PMSL i read ur 'edited' post from flubs and thought 'u cheeky fuker' :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

well doc didnt have much of a clue tbh lol. gave him a look..."oh god" he said, and dished out a perscription for *tetralysal * 28days worth.....said "if its not improving after 3 weeks, come back and ill send u upto dermatology". a start i suppose


----------



## flinty90

how many frickin journals you got lol. i. sure i subbed to one of yours.. ..hows tricks anyway bro ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> how many frickin journals you got lol. i. sure i subbed to one of yours.. ..hows tricks anyway bro ?


alrite buddy  lol this is the 3rd stage of my journey 

things are ok'ish atm...more details on previous page of current events lol, basically im covered in acne now & riddled with injuries :lol: but we WILL get there :thumb:

good to have ya in mate


----------



## flinty90

how old are you mate ?? do you shave body hair ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> how old are you mate ?? do you shave body hair ?


25 mate....& no lol this is as hairy as i get, infact im hairier now than iv ever been since starting steroids 6 month ago


----------



## JANIKvonD

Food today

10am- 2 steak bakes & a foot long chicken baguette.

1pm- 2 jacket spuds 2tin tuna

5pm- 2 jacket spuds 2tin tuna

7.30pm- 500g chicken bake thing with rice.

10pm 90g whey, pint milk


----------



## JANIKvonD

^my spuds are quite big tbf pmsl


----------



## Guest

Hopefully what the quack give you will sort it.

I was starting to get a bit on my back, but it's gone now. Seems to come n go.


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite buddy  lol this is the 3rd stage of my journey
> 
> things are ok'ish atm...more details on previous page of current events lol, basically im covered in acne now & riddled with injuries :lol: but we WILL get there :thumb:
> 
> good to have ya in mate


Its like lord of the fvcking rings with your journals :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Harsh but fair


LMAO, upon reading that I really did think Flubs had called someone a cvnt... until I realised you had edited it. lol

@Flubs Ben is causing trouble in your name, he needs a spanking...


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Its like lord of the fvcking rings with your journals :lol:


I ^am the lord of the ring.....pieces lol


----------



## onthebuild

Sweat said:


> LMAO, upon reading that I really did think Flubs had called someone a cvnt... until I realised you had edited it. lol
> 
> @Flubs Ben is causing trouble in your name, he needs a spanking...


Looking big in the new avi :thumb:



JANIKvonD said:


> I ^am the lord of the ring.....pieces lol


Dont we fvcking know it, UK-M's very own dale winton.


----------



## 25434

Sweat said:


> LMAO, upon reading that I really did think [Redacted] had called someone a cvnt... until I realised you had edited it. lol
> 
> @[Redacted] Ben is causing trouble in your name, he needs a spanking...


Ok, I will delegate that to your capable hands.........hehe.....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Ok, I will delegate that to your capable hands.........hehe.....


wtf u doing up at back o 3? sleep womin


----------



## JANIKvonD

got a nice wee chest/back doms today.....oh how iv missed it lol. food shall be extra p!sh today as iv run out of food :'( need to get this wife trained.

no gym tonight as she's working late.


----------



## Sweat

onthebuild said:


> *Looking big in the new avi* :thumb:
> 
> Dont we fvcking know it, UK-M's very own dale winton.


Thanks mate, it is weird as I am on a cut, (assisted of course) so dropped 2 stone in 2 months but looking bigger in some ways because of it.


----------



## Sweat

Flubs said:


> Ok, I will delegate that to your capable hands.........hehe.....


Now now flubs, insinuating I like spanking men... I might have to give you a spanking for that!!!


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> got a nice wee chest/back doms today.....oh how iv missed it lol. food shall be extra p!sh today as iv run out of food :'( need to get this wife trained.
> 
> no gym tonight as she's working late.


Enjoy the DOMS. Sack the wife. Buy some coke and do lines of hookers tats... WIN WIN WIN!


----------



## lxm

Just keepin tabs...

h34r: boab

x


----------



## flinty90

hows it going jan the man !!!


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> Few pics to show how bad the acne has got in such short a time (3-4weeks)


Did the doctor give you something for the acne mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> hows it going jan the man !!!


i was poking my erse in bed while watching django at this time mate  its all good brother x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Enjoy the DOMS. Sack the wife. Buy some coke and do lines of hookers tats... WIN WIN WIN!


i feel we know each other so well mate, LOL



XRichHx said:


> Did the doctor give you something for the acne mate?


yeh a month of teralysal & an app with dermatology if its not any better in 3 weeks  dunno if its because it been near *3 WEEKS* since my last jab but its clearing up atm......pitty im gonna be pushing 800mg in tonight lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mornin Janet, what's on the cards today other that injecting big potion


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> i feel we know each other so well mate, LOL
> 
> yeh a month of teralysal & an app with dermatology if its not any better in 3 weeks  dunno if its because it been near *3 WEEKS* since my last jab but its clearing up atm......pitty im gonna be pushing 800mg in tonight lol


Yeah it's similar to me. I got back acne after I stopped jabbin. Makes no fkn sense!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Mornin Janet, what's on the cards today other that injecting big potion


moarnin big yin, got 2 large cooked chickens, 2 cheeseburgers & a tub of coleslaw to tear threw today while at work  then a cheeky leg & shoulder sesh tonight....gonna keep it simple with 2 movements for each. arms are feeling quite good today too so in a good mood for a change


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin big yin, got 2 large cooked chickens, 2 cheeseburgers & a tub of coleslaw to tear threw today while at work  then a cheeky leg & shoulder sesh tonight....gonna keep it simple with 2 movements for each. arms are feeling quite good today too so in a good mood for a change


Sounds like a plan mofo have a good one!


----------



## PHMG

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin big yin, got 2 large cooked chickens, 2 cheeseburgers & a tub of coleslaw to tear threw today while at work  then a cheeky leg & shoulder sesh tonight....gonna keep it simple with 2 movements for each. arms are feeling quite good today too so in a good mood for a change


ive got shoulders tonight. and then going Harvester for a triple chicken combo cheat meal and a sundae for afters. cannot wait!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ive got shoulders tonight. and then going Harvester for a triple chicken combo cheat meal and a sundae for afters. cannot wait!!!!


is harvester a place or a mode u enter when confronted with a big meal lol?


----------



## PHMG

JANIKvonD said:


> is harvester a place or a mode u enter when confronted with a big meal lol?


yes.."harvester mode enabled" and then you eat for 2 hours and fall asleep from carbiside.


----------



## JANIKvonD

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yes.."harvester mode enabled" and then you eat for 2 hours and fall asleep from carbiside.


sounds teckle


----------



## JANIKvonD

cals today have been.....plentiful lol. feeling good, apart from my sexual interest is plumiting.......need test NOW


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> cals today have been.....plentiful lol. feeling good, apart from my sexual interest is plumiting.......need test NOW


Got a vial of prop kicking around anywhere?


----------



## Ginger Ben

onthebuild said:


> Got a vial of prop kicking around anywhere?


Good plan. Stick a vial of prop up yer jacksie Janet, that'll calm you down pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

Shoulders and legs-

Seated bb OHP

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

50kg x failure

(took it easy on these)

Squats-

70kg x 10

90kg x 10

100kg x 8 full (PB)

60kg x failure (had bars up)

Db front raises-

2 sets x failure

Quad extension-

3 sets 65kg x 15

Face pulls-

3sets 60kg x 10 (failed @ 8 on last)

Superset with..

Ham curls-

2sets 45kg x failure.

Fuked.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Really starting to pile the fat on too. Can't wait to start this blast!!!!


----------



## flinty90

JANIKvonD said:


> Really starting to pile the fat on too. Can't wait to start this blast!!!!


you look very top heavy mate if im honest.. i wouldnt say fat ... legs need lots of work to balance physique though X


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> you look very top heavy mate if im honest.. i wouldnt say fat ... legs need lots of work to balance physique though X


Yeh thats the plan ....that was my 4th leg sesh in 3years mate PMSL  atleast iv started now eh.

When I say fat I just mean I'm loosing all definition :'( no that I'm giving a fuk ATM lol


----------



## flinty90

JANIKvonD said:


> Yeh thats the plan ....that was my 4th leg sesh in 3years mate PMSL  atleast iv started now eh.
> 
> When I say fat I just mean I'm loosing all definition :'( no that I'm giving a fuk ATM lol


great stuff mate i wasnt having a go by the way ... im glad you have started to hit legs, and no your definition wont go far bro if you keep doing what ya doing !!! decent shape to legs mate but obviously lacking the mass X


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> great stuff mate i wasnt having a go by the way ... im glad you have started to hit legs, and no your definition wont go far bro if you keep doing what ya doing !!! decent shape to legs mate but obviously lacking the mass X


Well u gotta start giving me digs mate or ur no gonna fit in with the rest o these fukers PMSL. Thanks brother x


----------



## 25434

Morning cheeky pants...how are you today? training legs now? hee heee...please don't tell me you look like one of those guys I see in the gym who look massive with stick thin legs protruding out of their trackies...hee heeee....surely not you? hee heee..

GET those legs trained....I've prolly got bigger quads than you....hee heee....

sorry...just being cheeky there......

Have a great weekend, take care dude...


----------



## 25434

Oh! I just went back to have a quick read and saw the pic of your bod.....errmm.....

why are your undercrackers so big? heee heeee..

NO!!!! I take that back...I can imagine what answer you're gonna come up with...hahahahaha.......big packaging for big...errrmm....hee heee....stuff....right? hee ee..cough...right then....as you were men, move along now, nothing to read in this post...move along....move along......

HEY!!!! don't wanna make you feel bad or anything.....but you failed at a 60kg squat? REALLY?...... :whistling: :laugh: oh boy that makes me feel like a total baawwwwwse.....I can at last say I can beat someone at a weight....whoopeeeeeee.......:laugh:...

ya know, all I can say is, work hard and one day you might be able to rock the same weights as me on the squat...ya know...one day......one day soooooooooooonnnn...

sorry.......I am just having a saturday morning muck with you...don't get all cross with me okay?......

:sneaky2:


----------



## Ginger Ben

And on top of getting ripped by flubs for having pencil legs you're going to get bent over and thoroughly rogered at rugby today too 

Lol, have a good weekend mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

PMSL thanks @Flubs for the kind words as per  my big pants are actually boxers & I'm holding the legs up.....but yeh iv a fair package tbh LOL. I love the "failed at 60" comment.....I also loved it when @biglbs said it to IB the other day so in guessing that's where u got that wee gem 

Legs have never been as bad as the typical dweeb who doesn't train them as I come from a long athletics background  so the shape is there with a little muscle but hopefully they'll just explode within the coming months (fingers crossed anyway) but I'll certainly be giving them the majority of my attention ATM. Need to measure the cvnts actually for a starting point :/ calfs however are ace for untrained tbh....def the best part of my twigs.

Anyhoo.....mrs is working all day so just me and the sprogs, no sure what we gonna get upto yet. We've all just had our eggs and burgen  a family that eats together.....grows together!


----------



## biglbs

Well it is very lively in here,good to see some pb's going down mate,high reps will sort your legs out in two shakes of a lambs tail mate,30 reps plus try it..


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Well it is very lively in here,good to see some pb's going down mate,high reps will sort your legs out in two shakes of a lambs tail mate,30 reps plus try it..


I done about 30ish reps on the 60kg x failure mate......it hurt


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> I done about 30ish reps on the 60kg x failure mate......it hurt


You will grow like a baby,no question


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

JANIKvonD said:


> Shoulders and legs-
> 
> Seated bb OHP
> 
> 50kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 70kg x 10
> 
> 50kg x failure
> 
> (took it easy on these)
> 
> Squats-
> 
> 70kg x 10
> 
> 90kg x 10
> 
> 100kg x 8 full (PB)
> 
> 60kg x failure (had bars up)
> 
> Db front raises-
> 
> 2 sets x failure
> 
> Quad extension-
> 
> 3 sets 65kg x 15
> 
> Face pulls-
> 
> 3sets 60kg x 10 (failed @ 8 on last)
> 
> Superset with..
> 
> Ham curls-
> 
> 2sets 45kg x failure.
> 
> Fuked.


good work mate. I did my legs this morning. sore now!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheers dirk mcquickejaculator  doms are a killer ATM.......but nothing compared to the pip from that 800mg tt400 I pushed in lol


----------



## GolfDelta

Try front squats mate they are cracking.Also finish legs with 21s on the leg press,7 normal foot position,7 high and wide toes out like a duck,then 7 low and close together,3 sets and after last set straight onto leg extensions 1 set light weight,rep out then hold at top for as long as possible.Enjoy!


----------



## JANIKvonD

GolfDelta said:


> Try front squats mate they are cracking.Also finish legs with 21s on the leg press,7 normal foot position,7 high and wide toes out like a duck,then 7 low and close together,3 sets and after last set straight onto leg extensions 1 set light weight,rep out then hold at top for as long as possible.Enjoy!


I actually attempted front squats but the bar was pressing against my acne lol (had to use the pussy pad for back ones too). Cheers for the sesh tho....I will be doing this


----------



## GolfDelta

JANIKvonD said:


> I actually attempted front squats but the bar was pressing against my acne lol (had to use the pussy pad for back ones too). Cheers for the sesh tho....I will be doing this


Fvck it sounds bad that!I usually do hams first find it warms me up nicely,lying ham curls,stiff leg deadlifts,squats,extensions then leg press 21s and that last set of extensions.Getting back into doing legs now after the injury and starting to enjoy it again!


----------



## JANIKvonD

GolfDelta said:


> Fvck it sounds bad that!I usually do hams first find it warms me up nicely,lying ham curls,stiff leg deadlifts,squats,extensions then leg press 21s and that last set of extensions.Getting back into doing legs now after the injury and starting to enjoy it again!


Honestly can't wait to get them upto par....missing out on a lot of weight with these cvnts trailing so far behind lol


----------



## Sweat

Evening you [email protected]!

What's happening in your world tonight? Downing some WKD's and getting onto a revolving dance floor?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Evening you [email protected]!
> 
> What's happening in your world tonight? Downing some WKD's and getting onto a revolving dance floor?


Had a couple Stella and got a sore head now lol. Just chilling watching the dictator (class film btw) waiting on my Indian coming  then upti the bedroom for a tumble & watch flight (new denzel film). Happy days

What u upti? X


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> Had a couple Stella and got a sore head now lol. Just chilling watching the dictator (class film btw) waiting on my Indian coming  then upti the bedroom for a tumble & watch flight (new denzel film). Happy days
> 
> What u upti? X


Just got in from gym mate, eating PWO solid meal now (chicken, rice and veg, boring).

Will be watching a film in a bit, maybe even Django if I convince our lass to come see a late showing. If not a film in my home cinema room, thinking Charlies [email protected] 2 : Weapons of Ass Destruction!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Just got in from gym mate, eating PWO solid meal now (chicken, rice and veg, boring).
> 
> Will be watching a film in a bit, maybe even Django if I convince our lass to come see a late showing. If not a film in my home cinema room, thinking Charlies [email protected] 2 : Weapons of Ass Destruction!


PMSL cinema room...wave goodbye to that when the sprog needs somewhere to put there toys  watched django the other night...SUPERB film x


----------



## biglbs

Great film,enjoy


----------



## JANIKvonD

Morning!!! Family day today for me...ice skating...soft play....all that pish. Will head to the gym for a heavy back sesh I recon...maybe some arms too.

Have a good ane


----------



## Davey666

JANIKvonD said:


> Morning!!! Family day today for me...ice skating...soft play....all that pish. Will head to the gym for a heavy back sesh I recon...maybe some arms too.
> 
> Have a good ane


How did the session go, been waiting for an update


----------



## JANIKvonD

merry monday :beer:

was a pretty chilled out w.e...never made it to the gym, but tbh i needed the rest cos my body is fuking aching lol...squats seemed to have given my whole body a raping.

food today (no the best as low on chicken)-

8am- 90g whey

11am- 2 jacket spuds 2 tins tuna

2pm- 2 jacket spuds 2 tins tuna

5pm'ish pre w.o- 90g whey 2 cans redbull

6pm- *train chest & tri's*

7pm- PWO 90g whey 30g dextrose 30g meltodextrin 20g glute (fair fills a shaker lol)

8pm- 500g steak 100g rice (peppers/chillis/onions/mushrooms/double cream)

10pm- 60g whey 500ml milk PB


----------



## JANIKvonD

Davey666 said:


> How did the session go, been waiting for an update


it didnt mate pmsl, was too fuked to pute 100% into it. gonna get back into my old routine now the injuries seem to have eased off....so..

mon chest n tri's

wed back bis

fri legs n shuders


----------



## 25434

orrrrrrrrrrrroighty you 

I went to see Django at the weekend...the bit that made me laff like hell was when he's stood at the top of the balcony killing everyone and he shoots the sister and she just goes flying backwards..omg! I could see it coming but I actually laughed like hell when it happened...oh dear! I must be a right one to laugh a that....

Have a good week cheeky pants...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Chest n triceps-

Flat bb press-

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 4 (got a sharp pain in my left arm so stopped)

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

60kg x failure (30ish)

Dips-

Bw+20kg x 10 (arm hurting again)

Bw x 20

Bw x 20

Cable flys (decline)-

3sets 40kg x failure

Superset with...

Db infront of face extension-

3sets 12.5 kg x failure

Machine press (hammer grip)-

Stack x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

Done. Couple niggles but chest & tri's especially are in bits. Happy days.


----------



## tyramhall

Good workout there bro.


----------



## JANIKvonD

tyramhall said:


> Good workout there bro.


Cheers mate, chest is looking very full tonight for a change too


----------



## biglbs

Hope the niggles aint much ,try moving width of grip next time ,you may be 'pinging'a tendon!


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Hope the niggles aint much ,try moving width of grip next time ,you may be 'pinging'a tendon!


Exactly that mate, u prob missed it but iv been off with a pulled bicep tendon & a sprained wrist lol. So breaking myself in the past couple week gently x


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> Exactly that mate, u prob missed it but iv been off with a pulled bicep tendon & a sprained wrist lol. So breaking myself in the past couple week gently x


How did you manage that?


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> How did you manage that?


Wrist was heavy weighted dips at Xmas time. Bicep was drunk armwrestling PMSL


----------



## biglbs

I love arm wrestling,well i did,too risky though,only ever beaten once by a fella that wrestled as part of team uk,he mullered me too!


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> I love arm wrestling,well i did,too risky though,only ever beaten once by a fella that wrestled as part of team uk,he mullered me too!


Lol can't beat a bit of drunken arm wrestling  there's only 1 of my mates Who can beat me......he is a big fuker but I'm stronger in the gym, just cant beat the fuker lol.....not even a contest


----------



## JANIKvonD

got an inch of snow in my yard  more to come apparently.

rest day today....thank fuk cos im in bits today. love it 

food-

8am- 2 jam Dnuts & 100g whey in water

10am- couple of rolls from the roll shop & 30g whey

12.30pm- 2 tins tuna 150g wholegrain pasta

3.30pm- 2 tins tuna 150g wholegrain pasta

5.30pm- 60g whey (finish work)

7pm- 500g steak & green beans

10pm- 60g whey 500ml milk & PB

not great i know as iv run out of chicken and this is all i had left lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning Yan still soldiering on I see


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> Morning Yan still soldiering on I see


hi buddy  yeh mate just plodding along atm, dragging this cruise out longer than planned but id rather get the sides/injuries sorted before a blast of test n tren lol. im now looking at WC TNT450 (150tren 300test) 3ml a week. but i change my mind every couple days pmsl


----------



## Uk_mb

Better late than never yan... But. I'm in

I ran the TNT a year or so ago. Dropped a fair bit of bf running it with winny.

But never again, tren isn't for me. Put it that way lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Uk_mb said:


> Better late than never yan... But. I'm in
> 
> I ran the TNT a year or so ago. Dropped a fair bit of bf running it with winny.
> 
> But never again, tren isn't for me. Put it that way lol


welcome in buddy! i ran 2ml eod PC 1rip for a good 8 weeks for a cut last year and loved it. this time round ill be leanish bulking with it for a good 15weeks......will prob add a bit more tren the last 5 weeks


----------



## Ginger Ben

Tren is proper superman fuel but I probably won't touch it again, fvcked my head up big time! lol

Morning Jank the Tank hows things in Scotland?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Tren is proper superman fuel but I probably won't touch it again, fvcked my head up big time! lol
> 
> Morning Jank the Tank hows things in Scotland?


honestly mate the worst sides iv had off anything is this tt400.....acne/trouble sleeping/paranoia/anxiety pmsl, wont be using it again.

its fukin bitter up here.....snows back on too.


----------



## flinty90

alrate you druggy cnut X


----------



## Jay.32

Only just found this you tart!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> alrate you druggy cnut X


awreet flintof x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Only just found this you tart!!!


get involved then lover x


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> get involved then lover x


Ok I will throw some abuse your way asap


----------



## Uk_mb

[]


----------



## Uk_mb

Is this some sort of bulk breakfast ... 2 jam dnuts. I might give it a bash :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Uk_mb said:


> Is this some sort of bulk breakfast ... 2 jam dnuts. I might give it a bash :lol:


it woulda been the pack of 5 if my kids hadnt noticed me sneaking them into my bag pmsl


----------



## Uk_mb

Lmao.

No training today?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Uk_mb said:


> Lmao.
> 
> No training today?


na mate, like atleast 1 rest day between sesh's + the mrs is on till 9pm so couldnt if i wanted too. gonna veg tonight and watch 7 psychopaths


----------



## Uk_mb

JANIKvonD said:


> na mate, like atleast 1 rest day between sesh's + the mrs is on till 9pm so couldnt if i wanted too. gonna veg tonight and watch 7 psychopaths


Watched it wih the wife last week.

Or should I say. I bullied her into watching it. :lol:

It's great film. Pretty funny in parts too


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> na mate, like atleast 1 rest day between sesh's + the mrs is on till 9pm so couldnt if i wanted too. gonna veg tonight and *watch 7 psychopaths*


Ah so you are watching Celtic at home ! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Ah so you are watching Celtic at home ! :lol:


aye that'll be rite mate lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Like my new motor lol


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> Like my new motor lol


my boy's got one of them in his toy box


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> Like my new motor lol


its nearly as old as you :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> my boy's got one of them in his toy box





Jay.32 said:


> its nearly as old as you :laugh:


lol cracker is it


----------



## lxm

Please dont tell me your into old tractors etc  geek.


----------



## JANIKvonD

rite! food today-

10.30am- 4 oatibix, 50g oats, 100g whey

1.00pm- 300g chicken, 250g rice

3.30pm- 300g chicken, 150g wholegrain pasta

6.00pm- 60g whey 100g oats

8pm- J3d

9pm- (PWO) 90g whey/40g dextrose/10g glute

10pm- 500g steak & green beans

back & biceps tonight later than usual....might skip the J3D so i can sleep lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> Please dont tell me your into old tractors etc  geek.


na mate its the apprentice's......i more into the giant man made machines


----------



## onthebuild

Cant beat a belarus, none of that john deere sh!te :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Cant beat a belarus, none of that john deere sh!te :lol:


hardly good advertisment parking it in a JCB carpark either lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Back-

Wide WIDE grip pullups (overhand)-

Bw x 10

Bw x 8

Bw x 7

Hard as fuk.

Straight arm lat pushdowns-

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

30kg x failure

Bb rows, supported chest (overhand)-

70kg x 10

100kg x 9 fuked

90kg x 8

70kg x failure

Lat pulldowns- (wide grip)

3sets x failure

Db curls-

10kg x failure with lots of rest pauses.

Done.


----------



## JANIKvonD

*reason only 10kg db curls is my left wrist couldn't hold anything bigger lol


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> *reason only 10kg db curls is my left wrist couldn't hold anything bigger lol


No good asking you for a hand job... :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> No good asking you for a hand job... :tongue:


I'm a righty mate....we'll manage lol


----------



## TELBOR

Alright cúnty bôllocks


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Alright cúnty bôllocks


Hello rab c Nesbit  how ya doing this fine thursday morning?


----------



## Jay.32

how they hanging Yan?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Hello rab c Nesbit  how ya doing this fine thursday morning?


Terrible , my cats died ....


----------



## XRichHx

It's like a party in here lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

XRichHx said:


> It's like a party in here lol.


Yeah a sausage sizzle


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Terrible , my cats died ....


Has your cat really died or is this a joke I didn't get?


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Has your cat really died or is this a joke I didn't get?


I don't have a cat 

Kept Kat Von D quiet though pmsl


----------



## Craigyboy

Alright von d what's happnin big boy


----------



## 25434

Ulloooooooooooooooooooooo cheeky pants! how are you? Have a great weekend mister...


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> *reason only 10kg db curls is my left wrist couldn't hold anything bigger lol


hee heee....snigger snigger....pft....10kg db curls? you GIRLIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! :laugh:

soz....just mucking ... :innocent:


----------



## Davey666

Flubs said:


> hee heee....snigger snigger....pft....10kg db curls? you GIRLIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! :laugh:
> 
> soz....just mucking ... :innocent:


 :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> It's like a party in here lol.


nob out before entry please.



Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah a sausage sizzle


not all our nobs are surrounded by flames of ginger mate (mines are like but other may not lol)



onthebuild said:


> Has your cat really died or is this a joke I didn't get?


he's just being a bellend.



R0BLET said:


> I don't have a cat
> 
> Kept Kat Von D quiet though pmsl


bellend.


----------



## JANIKvonD

ill be sure to get the 30's out next time to reinstate my dominance over u


----------



## JANIKvonD

hello lads and ladies  been off work for a couple days rolling about my bed trying to keep myself from dying  cold sweats....shakey as fuk....couldnt eat or sleep & had the sh!ts to boot.

got dragged out my bed last night for my kids bday party & feelin alot better fot it now....so back in work 

in before smack hade & [email protected] jokes :cool2:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Craigyboy said:


> Alright von d what's happnin big boy


just cruising along mate (8 or 9 weeks now at 400mg ew). u got another journo up yit?


----------



## Jay.32

Im in work to mate until 10.30 then home to fit my new shower cubicle... then its food time.

5pm Rugby.....7.30 out to get smashed... :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Im in work to mate until 10.30 then home to fit my new shower cubicle... then its food time.
> 
> 5pm Rugby.....7.30 out to get smashed... :thumbup1:


sounds like a good ane!

my daughters Bday today so got all that to sort before i get p!shed


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> sounds like a good ane!
> 
> my daughters Bday today so got all that to sort before i get p!shed


How old is she mate? noPERVE


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> How old is she mate? noPERVE


6 mate ( my oldest)...gettin fukin auld


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> 6 mate ( my oldest)...gettin fukin auld


6 eh, you must be an old cvnt too!

Have a good one!


----------



## flinty90

lol have a good day mate dont get too drunk lol !!


----------



## Craigyboy

JANIKvonD said:


> 6 mate ( my oldest)...gettin fukin auld


6!!! My oldest is fvckin 13!!!!


----------



## Craigyboy

JANIKvonD said:


> just cruising along mate (8 or 9 weeks now at 400mg ew). u got another journo up yit?


Na mate can't be ****ed with a journo at the moment just training eating and jabbing


----------



## Sweat

Evening ****!

You feeling better yet buddy? Will give you the same advice you gave me, "[email protected] that illness out of yourself"...

I tried it for 8 days straight, finally worked, but chafed my johnson to bits...


----------



## onthebuild

Amy Macdonald on top gear. First fit Scottish person I've seen!

Well done Scotland, well done.


----------



## Ginger Ben

onthebuild said:


> Amy Macdonald on top gear. First fit Scottish person I've seen!
> 
> Well done Scotland, well done.


She's amazing :wub:


----------



## onthebuild

Ginger Ben said:


> She's amazing :wub:


I agree! She looks quite fit and healthy, wonder when she'll be signing up on here and be featured in the MA hall of fame!?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Craigyboy said:


> Na mate can't be ****ed with a journo at the moment just training eating and jabbing


what u pumping in atm mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Evening ****!
> 
> You feeling better yet buddy? Will give you the same advice you gave me, "[email protected] that illness out of yourself"...
> 
> I tried it for 8 days straight, finally worked, but chafed my johnson to bits...


lol, pulling the head off it should be the doctors first instuctions when dealing with flu.



onthebuild said:


> Amy Macdonald on top gear. First fit Scottish person I've seen!
> 
> Well done Scotland, well done.





Ginger Ben said:


> She's amazing :wub:


aye she's tidy like, but her slowed down speach so u nobs could understand her was p!ssing me off lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> aye she's tidy like, but her slowed down speach so u nobs could understand her was p!ssing me off lol.


Was she speaking? I didn't notice, thought the tv had interference.....


----------



## JANIKvonD

no been active on here over the w.e cos i was busy a fuk as per. back on the bandwagon today tho 

legs tonight


----------



## 25434

Morning cheeky pants...  have a great day....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Morning cheeky pants...  have a great day....


morning peachy erse! thanks....you too


----------



## biglbs

What is happening in here then,no slack jawed faggits i hope

!


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> What is happening in here then,no slack jawed faggits i hope
> 
> !


lol im on it big man  foods been as bad as i feel today tbh. gonna destroy legs then push 800mg test in to cheer me up


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> lol im on it big man  foods been as bad as i feel today tbh. gonna destroy legs then push 800mg test in to cheer me up


The BALANCE is resumed ,cool


----------



## JANIKvonD

Legs-

Bb squats-

60kg x 10

90kg x 10

110kg x 6 (PB)

60kg x failure (30+)

10kg up on last week & near same reps.

Quad extension-

65kg x 12

65kg x 12

65kg x 12

80kg x failure

Ham curls-

3sets 45kg x failure

Calf raises-

3sets 180kg x failure

Done. Was gonna do shoulders but gonna save them for chest day on wed.

Need food


----------



## JANIKvonD

Near a 10kg increase every week on squats (3rd week today). Gonna be shifting 200 in no time


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> Legs-
> 
> Bb squats-
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 90kg x 10
> 
> 110kg x 6 (PB)
> 
> 60kg x failure (30+)
> 
> 10kg up on last week & near same reps.
> 
> Quad extension-
> 
> 65kg x 12
> 
> 65kg x 12
> 
> 65kg x 12
> 
> 80kg x failure
> 
> Ham curls-
> 
> 3sets 45kg x failure
> 
> Calf raises-
> 
> 3sets 180kg x failure
> 
> Done. Was gonna do shoulders but gonna save them for chest day on wed.
> 
> Need food


Good leg session there, looks just like my work out


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Near a 10kg increase every week on squats (3rd week today). Gonna be shifting 200 in no time


Slows down when they get heavy :whistling:

Kidding mate that's good going, learn to love them and keep form good don't injure yourself chasing numbers.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> Good leg session there, looks just like my work out


cheers mate, gonna keep it basic like this until iv put some mass on the cvnts....then ill focus on the lagging bits when i can actually see them lol.



Ginger Ben said:


> Slows down when they get heavy :whistling:
> 
> Kidding mate that's good going, learn to love them and keep form good don't injure yourself chasing numbers.


pmsl yeh i can imagine mate. BW x 1.5 for reps by the end of the year and ill be happy x


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers mate, gonna keep it basic like this until iv put some mass on the cvnts....then ill focus on the lagging bits when i can actually see them lol.


 :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

guts are aching today!

food-

8am - 90g whey 50g oats

10am- 2 large jacket spuds, 2 tins tuna

12.30pm- 300g chicken 125g rice

3.30pm- 300g chicken 125g rice

5.30pm 60g whey (finish work)

7.30pm- 500g steak & green beans

10pm- 60g whey, pint o milk, PB

will be having a few pancakes inbetween some of this too


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> guts are aching today!
> 
> food-
> 
> 8am - 90g whey 50g oats
> 
> 10am- 2 large jacket spuds, 2 tins tuna
> 
> 12.30pm- 300g chicken 125g rice
> 
> 3.30pm- 300g chicken 125g rice
> 
> 5.30pm 60g whey (finish work)
> 
> 7.30pm- 500g steak & green beans
> 
> 10pm- 60g whey, pint o milk, PB
> 
> will be having a few pancakes inbetween some of this too


How were the pancakes big fella?

I had Nutella mixed with mint chic whey on mine (made a kind of paste) was chuffing lovely.


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> How were the pancakes big fella?
> 
> I had *Nutella mixed with mint chic whey *on mine (made a kind of paste) was chuffing lovely.


sounds fukin class. i ended up fuking them & going to tesco to buy ready made ones lol, were alright...only had fuking jam tho & wasnt going back out.


----------



## PHMG

i made my wife pancakes.....they tasted like flat, uncooked yorkshire puddings???


----------



## JANIKvonD

was gonna be chest & delts tonight but mrs is working late now....so rest day!....again..

food's been hard to get in cos so fukin busy at work!-

10am- 2 tins tuna 2 jacket spuds

2pm- 300g chicken 120g rice

4.30pm- 300g chicken 120g rice

5.30pm- 90g whey (finish work)

7.30pm- 500g steak & green beans

10pm- 90g whey 500ml milk PB


----------



## JANIKvonD

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i made my wife pancakes.....they tasted like flat, uncooked yorkshire puddings???


the mrs bought betty crocket ready made batter......still fuked them


----------



## JANIKvonD

just fuked my bicep tendon again.......throwing snowballs lol


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> just fuked my bicep tendon again.......throwing snowballs lol


You loon ! lol Worth it though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Howdy mate, pulled another tendon?! Muppet :lol:

Hope all is well aside from your limp wrist pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Howdy mate, pulled *another tendon?! *Muppet :lol:
> 
> Hope all is well aside from your limp wrist pmsl


na same one that suffered the arm wrestling llf. only just got over it! ahwell....got the apprentice a fuking cracker in the puss


----------



## JANIKvonD

4" of snow here now....buses are off, few roads closed. my car is a fukin death trap in this lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> na same one that suffered the arm wrestling llf. only just got over it! ahwell....got the apprentice a fuking cracker in the puss


haha well at least it was worth it! I'm off training this week too, self enforced rest as was starting to get the hump with it all and not enjoying it. Keen as fvck to go already but going to try and wait until Saturday (I reckon I'll crack and go friday though)


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> haha well at least it was worth it! I'm off training this week too, self enforced rest as was starting to get the hump with it all and not enjoying it. Keen as fvck to go already but going to try and wait until Saturday (I reckon I'll crack and go friday though)


whats this wed.....yeh deffo gonna crack ya ginger beast lol. im needing a holiday....still fuked from the xmas madness i think, hit the saunas every morning & poke my erse all day. fuk it im taking a week off in march!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning! no updates for yest other than my fuked arm lol.....got to the point i went outside, put snow in a bag & iced my arm!...pumped some strong pain killers in too....fukin panzy.

food will be terrible today cos iv run out! -

-2rolls from the van + a couple cakes

-100g whey 100g oats

-pack of super noodles (apprentice left them in the cupboard  ) 70g whey

-100g oats 100g whey

-500-600g steak, pots, veg

-6 eggs


----------



## JANIKvonD

hopefully get a chest n delts sesh tonight, arms playing up already tho so fuk knows


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> morning! no updates for yest other than my fuked arm lol.....got to the point i went outside, put snow in a bag & iced my arm!...pumped some strong pain killers in too....fukin panzy.
> 
> food will be terrible today cos iv run out! -
> 
> -2rolls from the van + a couple cakes
> 
> -100g whey 100g oats
> 
> -pack of super noodles (apprentice left them in the cupboard  ) 70g whey
> 
> -100g oats 100g whey
> 
> -500-600g steak, pots, veg
> 
> -6 eggs


cakes :drool: stop it :cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> cakes :drool: stop it :cursing:


update on meal 1.....the mrs came in with a double sausage & egg meal from mcdees...demolished that, then the lad came threw & asked if i wanted anything form baines (a bakery)..."2 bean pies & a cream fudge Dnut please" + a 60g whey shake  its friday i suppose


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> update on meal 1.....the mrs came in with a double sausage & egg meal from mcdees...demolished that, then the lad came threw & asked if i wanted anything form baines (a bakery)..."2 bean pies & a cream fudge Dnut please" + a 60g whey shake  its friday i suppose


What the actual fvck is a bean pie????


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> update on meal 1.....the mrs came in with a double sausage & egg meal from mcdees...demolished that, then the lad came threw & asked if i wanted anything form baines (a bakery)..."2 bean pies & a cream fudge Dnut please" + a 60g whey shake  its friday i suppose


*I HATE YOU * :cursing:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> What the actual fvck is a bean pie????


We have sausage cheese and bean bakes here - get down greggs lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> We have sausage cheese and bean bakes here - get down greggs lol


Those are a guilty pleasure, no good at all can come from them but they are tasty. Even though they are normally hotter than the sun and take the roof of your mouth off lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> What the actual fvck is a bean pie????





R0BLET said:


> We have sausage cheese and bean bakes here - get down greggs lol


a mince pie with the top off & beans & mash on top


----------



## Jay.32

I cant come in here until my preps finished!!! its too dangerous


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> a mince pie with the top off & beans & mash on top


Oh now that sounds cheeky!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Those are a guilty pleasure, no good at all can come from them but they are tasty. Even though they are normally hotter than the sun and take the roof of your mouth off lol


Amazing for less than £1 lol

They do cold or hot round here , no as daft as you softies 



JANIKvonD said:


> a mince pie with the top off & beans & mash on top


Sounds fûcking horrible


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Amazing for less than £1 lol
> 
> They do cold or hot round here , no as daft as you softies
> 
> Sounds fûcking horrible


Cold?? Only a northern monkey would eat one cold :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cold?? Only a northern monkey would eat one cold :lol:


Lol, cooled down then  Same with Roast Chicken bakes from there..... Nom nom nom!!

I remember when I worked in retail every single day lunch was;

1xChicken Bake

1xSausage cheese and bean melt

1xHam and Cheese Baguette

Orange Lucazade and a packet of crisps pmsl

Oh and a caramac sometimes 

Proper skinny fat little shît!!!


----------



## Jay.32

R0BLET said:


> Lol, cooled down then  Same with Roast Chicken bakes from there..... Nom nom nom!!
> 
> I remember when I worked in retail every single day lunch was;
> 
> 1xChicken Bake
> 
> 1xSausage cheese and bean melt
> 
> 1xHam and Cheese Baguette
> 
> Orange Lucazade and a packet of crisps pmsl
> 
> Oh and a caramac sometimes
> 
> Proper skinny fat little shît!!!


mmmmmmmmmmm nice..

what the fck am I doing in here again  :cursing:


----------



## TELBOR

Jay.32 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmm nice..
> 
> what the fck am I doing in here again :cursing:


Lol, yeah was good at the time 

Get out!! I'll post you a Greggs when your in the clear


----------



## JANIKvonD

lol i have been known to eat them cold....not today though! dont mind a cold steak bake either  fuk im hungry again


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> lol i have been known to eat them cold....not today though! dont mind a cold steak bake either  fuk im hungry again


I'm just happy I'm not near a greggs lol


----------



## 25434

Greggs...beleurrrrrrrrrrrgh....hey up cheeky pants...how you doing? Happy weekend mister....


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> lol i have been known to eat them cold....not today though! dont mind a cold steak bake either  fuk im hungry again


I think they are better cold, you can easily eat 2-3 of them. so good.


----------



## TELBOR

XRichHx said:


> I think they are better cold, you can easily eat 2-3 of them. so good.


Agreed!!!

Greggs that is, not a mash and been pie lol


----------



## XRichHx

R0BLET said:


> Agreed!!!
> 
> Greggs that is, not a mash and been pie lol


A mash and bean pie ? Sounds fkn awful.


----------



## George-Bean

I have no problem sitting with rach whilst she eats a mcdonalds, burger king, pizza or making her a fry up, but I do struggle not to have one of those greggs steak slices when she opts for it. ITs like living with the devil lol.


----------



## Uk_mb

jan, u have my address, send me a load of your mash and sh1t pie :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

XRichHx said:


> A mash and bean pie ? Sounds fkn awful.


I know?! That's what Jan was eating yesterday 

Terrible choice lol


----------



## TELBOR

George-Bean said:


> I have no problem sitting with rach whilst she eats a mcdonalds, burger king, pizza or making her a fry up, but I do struggle not to have one of those greggs steak slices when she opts for it. ITs like living with the devil lol.


Roast chicken bake each and every time


----------



## JANIKvonD

There was mince in it too!....rich I'm surprised u haven't had a bean pie? Fukien part time jock lol

Alls good folks,cheers. Been out all day with the sprogs...big sesh planned for tomorrow. I'll keep yas posted x


----------



## Uk_mb

Bean pie DOES sound scottish actually

A furkin bean piiiiie


----------



## Guest

Uk_mb said:


> Bean pie DOES sound scottish actually
> 
> A furkin bean piiiiie


A bean pie sounds like some kind of slight against a fat lesbian !


----------



## JANIKvonD

This ya slavering cvnts pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

Taking the mrs out for tea then going to see the new die hard tonight  ....b!tch just told is it's that time o month for her! Wish I knew before I booked it !! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Taking the mrs out for tea then going to see the new die hard tonight  ....b!tch just told is it's that time o month for her! Wish I knew before I booked it !! Lol


Why were you planning to nail her.in the cinema?? You lot are weird :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb

JANIKvonD said:


> Taking the mrs out for tea then going to see the new die hard tonight  ....b!tch just told is it's that time o month for her! Wish I knew before I booked it !! Lol


My plans exactly !!

Get some right perks in my job , did work for best hotel in town so get a meal, spa for her ... Free bar for me and a room if we want it.

But littlun was prattin around before and smashed his face off the floor , so we r leaving the room and going to watch John mcbain instead.

... She's also running red. Bitch !


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Why were you planning to nail her.in the cinema?? You lot are weird :lol:


Will need to settle for a digit in her anus 



Uk_mb said:


> My plans exactly !!
> 
> Get some right perks in my job , did work for best hotel in town so get a meal, spa for her ... Free bar for me and a room if we want it.
> 
> But littlun was prattin around before and smashed his face off the floor , so we r leaving the room and going to watch John mcbain instead.
> 
> ... She's also running red. Bitch !


Pmsl....fuk our lives mate. Hope the wee ones alright


----------



## George-Bean

Bean pie and coke, its just not right lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD

George-Bean said:


> Bean pie and coke, its just not right lol.


Lol that wasn't mine mate, googled 'bean pie' but nothing found.....stuck 'Scotland' on the end and BOOM there it was pmsl


----------



## George-Bean

ahhh, thought you'd eaten that sh1te lol.


----------



## GolfDelta

Can't believe people are dissing the bean pie!Oh and @George-Bean you will notice it's DIET coke Jans body is a temple.


----------



## Uk_mb

JANIKvonD said:


> Will need to settle for a digit in her anus
> 
> Pmsl....fuk our lives mate. Hope the wee ones alright


Yeah he's alright now. Little [email protected] lol

Got home from the gym, gave him a peppa pig cake and he's sound lol

She's bleeding... I'm not. Plus my arms generate greater force than her neck .

So it's unlucky for her, :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> ahhh, thought you'd eaten that sh1te lol.


Not until he'd battered and deep fried the cvnt lol


----------



## GolfDelta

Have you lot eaten a macaroni pie before?


----------



## Uk_mb

GolfDelta said:


> Have you lot eaten a macaroni pie before?


A block of cheese in a used condom stuffed up my missus **** ... That's what I class as macaroni pie :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb

.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Pmsl. Brilliant


----------



## Uk_mb

Have a good night bud.


----------



## lxm

You out tonight mate? CBf looking back a page x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Uk_mb said:


> Have a good night bud.


U too bud, whatcha think o that?



lxm said:


> You out tonight mate? CBf looking back a page x


Tea & pics with the mrs mate x


----------



## lxm

ahh **** some **** stole my iphone in social needing a hug lol x


----------



## George-Bean

What ya go to see?

Diet coke is still crappy. Never seen a diet coke bush.


----------



## JANIKvonD

George-Bean said:


> What ya go to see?
> 
> Diet coke is still crappy. Never seen a diet coke bush.


A diet coke bush lol?

Went and seen the new die hard bud, was OK like.


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> ahh **** some **** stole my iphone in social needing a hug lol x


Gutting, you'll be able to track it tho


----------



## Uk_mb

Yeah was ok. Fell asleep half way through like.

Me n the missus fell out at diner. Music was loud and she kept mumbling and she went in a huff when I told her to shh lol.

Food was decent tho.


----------



## JANIKvonD

acne update- went to the docs today for some decent pain killers as it hurts like fuk when its flared & cant sleep etc.

iv got a new doctor...very nice african dude, .....long story short he'd refering me to dermo  took some pics to put in his referal, gave me a pile of co-codamol, bottle of zineryt & 2 packs of naproxen (fuk knows what there for lol..will check).

happy about this altho im unsure what to do about my cycle?! been over 2 weeks from my last 800mg jab so no sure if i should just stay off...


----------



## Dai Jones

didn't realise it was still bad mate, if that bad I would come off and do pct


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> didn't realise it was still bad mate, if that bad I would come off and do pct


would still need treated i think mate, its is far better than it was tbf


----------



## GolfDelta

JANIKvonD said:


> acne update- went to the docs today for some decent pain killers as it hurts like fuk when its flared & cant sleep etc.
> 
> iv got a new doctor...very nice african dude, .....long story short he'd refering me to dermo  took some pics to put in his referal, gave me a pile of co-codamol, bottle of zineryt & *2 packs of naproxen* (fuk knows what there for lol..will check).
> 
> happy about this altho im unsure what to do about my cycle?! been over 2 weeks from my last 800mg jab so no sure if i should just stay off...


Naproxen are anti-inflammatories mate I have been given them last 2 times I've been to docs for rotator cuff/ac joint problems.


----------



## Guest

If it's that bad that you can't sleep, then you gonna have to seriously lower the dose or stop until it clears up. You'll have to tell the dermo you are on AAS, he'll probably assume it anyway. They'll just tell you to stop too.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> If it's that bad that you can't sleep, then you gonna have to seriously lower the dose or stop until it clears up. You'll have to tell the dermo you are on AAS, he'll probably assume it anyway. They'll just tell you to stop too.


400mg a week for 11weeks now mate, last jab was over 2 weeks ago.. dropping to 100mg ew. i dont think comming off completely will help at all anyway tbh..damage is done. even with accutane & not being on cycle ur still looking at a year before completely getting rid of it (most cases on here anyway).

its just one of these things thats sprung up & is getting delt with...much like any other side of aas use lol, would u stop ur cycle if u started getting itchy nips....or would u get some adex/nolva/caber/letro down ya first?


----------



## JANIKvonD

another geek night photo apearing ......i need another p!shup


----------



## onthebuild

To be fair mate acne is a known side effect, I know it's bad for you but it's just part and parcel of taking steroids, I don't see what coming off would accomplish? As soon as you go back on its just gonna come back?


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> To be fair mate acne is a known side effect, I know it's bad for you but it's just part and parcel of taking steroids, I don't see what coming off would accomplish? As soon as you go back on its just gonna come back?


agreed....thats why im not coming off


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> agreed....thats why im not coming off


Maybe if you werent pished all the time your liver would have chance to filter out all the sh1t instead of it leaking out your skin :lol: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Maybe if you werent pished all the time your liver would have chance to filter out all the sh1t instead of it leaking out your skin :lol: :lol:


not a chance


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> not a chance


  More drugs it is then, not interested in accutane?


----------



## tyramhall

Is it really that sore mate? Get a pic loaded up!


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> More drugs it is then, not interested in accutane?


i am mate..but not paying £140 a week for 12month lol. thats why i went to the docs & now getting refered to derm (only derm can perscribe it)


----------



## JANIKvonD

tyramhall said:


> Is it really that sore mate? Get a pic loaded up!


----------



## TELBOR

Ouch mate!!

Have you tried the head and shoulders thing..... Rub some in as it is out the bottle and leave it for 30 mins then have a shower. Just try it for a week or so


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> i am mate..but not paying £140 a week for 12month lol. thats why i went to the docs & now getting refered to derm (only derm can perscribe it)


Buy it on line you daft cvnt a lot of the aas sites sell it as do the online pharmacy's I think


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Buy it on line you daft cvnt a lot of the aas sites sell it as do the online pharmacy's I think


C'mon ya d!ck...u no think I've been all over for it lol. United pharmacies done it cheep but have now stopped doing it. A lot of pharmacies struggle to get it too


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> C'mon ya d!ck...u no think I've been all over for it lol. United pharmacies done it cheep but have now stopped doing it. A lot of pharmacies struggle to get it too


RX cart have it 

http://rxcart.co.uk/15-buy-isotretinoin-accutane-antradin-uk.html


----------



## JANIKvonD

Chest n delts (2weeks since chest & 3 weeks since shoulders lol)-

25kg DB press x 15 (each hand)

Bb press-

80kg x 10

100kg x 8

100kg x 10

110kg x 6 

60kg x failure

Dips

+25kg x failure

Bw x failure

Bw x failure

Superset with..

DB side laterals (strict)

15kg (each hand) x 18

15kg x failure

15kg x failure > 10kg x failure

10kg x failure

High incline DB flys- (slow strict focusing on the squeeze)

15kg (each hand) x 15

22.5kg (was either these or the 35s lol) x 10

22.5kg x 8

Done....feel good tonight. Waiting on the wife coming home to finish making her 'special' basically a spicey steak stir fry with double cream lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> RX cart have it
> 
> http://rxcart.co.uk/15-buy-isotretinoin-accutane-antradin-uk.html


That's no bad actually...I've looked there too but thought they were dearer? Need 6tabs a day at least (120mg) so £21 every 5 days...still £125ish a month I'd rather be pouring into other things if I'm gonna get prescribed it....

Fuk it I might just get it


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> That's no bad actually...I've looked there too but thought they were dearer? Need 6tabs a day at least (120mg) so £21 every 5 days...still £125ish a month I'd rather be pouring into other things if I'm gonna get prescribed it....
> 
> Fuk it I might just get it


Fuking hell I didn't realise how much was needed tbh that is bloody expensive!


----------



## biglbs

Evening mate,not been on here too much for a few days,just flickin on through,i have no idea about spots,they look sore though,does evening primrose oil and such help?


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Evening mate,not been on here too much for a few days,just flickin on through,i have no idea about spots,they look sore though,does evening primrose oil and such help?


Hello buddy, hope ur behaving.

Not too sure mate...not tried it. The doc gave me some other sh!t to tyde me over until my dermo app....got some zineryt that stings like a fuker when it goes on lol


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> Hello buddy, hope ur behaving.
> 
> Not too sure mate...not tried it. The doc gave me some other sh!t to tyde me over until my dermo app....got some zineryt that stings like a fuker when it goes on lol


 mg:


----------



## JANIKvonD

food today-

8am- 90g whey & 1 of my bosses oat sachet things lol

10am - 1 jacket spud 2 tins tuna

1pm- 500g steak stirfry with double cream & 100g rice (same as tea last night)

4pm- 1 jacket spuds 2 tins tuna

5.30- 90g whey (finish work)

7.30- 500g chicken, pots, veg

10pm- 90g whey, 500ml milk, PB

edit- iv only 2 jacket spuds left lol


----------



## 25434

morning cheeky pants...those spots look very sore....lawwwdy! it would drive me mental...I had one on my arm last week and I couldn't stop scratching it....god knows how you're coping with that....so, is it the stuff your jabbing into yourself that cause that? a side effect? so when you stop it will go away won't it? or are you stuck with them...hope not.....

and on other matters.....how on earth do you manage to eat that amount of food I do not know.......I would just burst out of my stomach and barrrf all over the place if ate that...are you trying to get big? so eating big to grow? cos you look pretty big in your pics already...

By the way, I'm just having a natter here, you don't have to answer any of it cos I would prolly have forgotten I even asked in a bout 5 minutes...durrrrp.....

I wouldn't....I am interested........hey you! have a great day...don't scratch those spots........


----------



## Dai Jones

Ginger Ben said:


> RX cart have it
> 
> http://rxcart.co.uk/15-buy-isotretinoin-accutane-antradin-uk.html





JANIKvonD said:


> That's no bad actually...I've looked there too but thought they were dearer? Need 6tabs a day at least (120mg) so £21 every 5 days...still £125ish a month I'd rather be pouring into other things if I'm gonna get prescribed it....
> 
> Fuk it I might just get it


somone made a thread about it not long ago saying its possibly underdosed but works


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> morning cheeky pants...those spots look very sore....lawwwdy! it would drive me mental...I had one on my arm last week and I couldn't stop scratching it....god knows how you're coping with that....so, is it the stuff your jabbing into yourself that cause that? a side effect? so when you stop it will go away won't it? or are you stuck with them...hope not.....
> 
> and on other matters.....how on earth do you manage to eat that amount of food I do not know.......I would just burst out of my stomach and barrrf all over the place if ate that...are you trying to get big? so eating big to grow? cos you look pretty big in your pics already...
> 
> By the way, I'm just having a natter here, you don't have to answer any of it cos I would prolly have forgotten I even asked in a bout 5 minutes...durrrrp.....
> 
> I wouldn't....I am interested........hey you! have a great day...don't scratch those spots........


good morning dearest....whats crackalacking with the no avi?! hope u didnt stick a temp selfsie up & i missed it?!

anyhoo....yes the plukes are just a side from gear....if i stop the gear ill still have them, they will be gone soon mate so dont worry...there will be plenty clear skinned pics to follow for wank bank storage :thumb: 

food...iv always been a big eater tbh, thats a very clean days eating so cals arnt as high as youd think + im running very little gear atm so need it to keep strength up (which is dropping  ) & im getting fat lol, over 100kg now so might need to reel it in....weight going up + strength going down IS NOT a good sign! ahwell...still stronger than u i suppose  haha

are u into physics?...what do u think about dark matter...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> somone made a thread about it not long ago saying its possibly underdosed but works


brilliant....that'll be a tub every 4 days now :lol:


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> are u into physics?...what do u think about dark matter...


Yes I am, I'm an astro turf phizzzycist and this is what I think bout it.....

In astronomy and cosmology, dark matter is a type of matter hypothesized to account for a large part of the total mass in the universe. Dark matter cannot be seen directly with telescopes; evidently it neither emits nor absorbs light or other electromagnetic radiation at any significant level.[1] Instead, its existence and properties are inferred from its gravitational effects on visible matter, radiation, and the large-scale structure of the universe. Dark matter is estimated to constitute 84% of the matter in the universe and 23% of the total energy density (with almost all the rest being dark energy).[2]

Dark matter came to the attention of astrophysicists due to discrepancies between the mass of large astronomical objects determined from their gravitational effects, and the mass calculated from the "luminous matter" they contain; such as stars, gas and dust. It was first postulated by Jan Oort in 1932 to account for the orbital velocities of stars in the Milky Way and Fritz Zwicky in 1933 to account for evidence of "missing mass" in the orbital velocities of galaxies in clusters. Subsequently, other observations have indicated the presence of dark matter in the universe, including the rotational speeds of galaxies, gravitational lensing of background objects by galaxy clusters such as the Bullet Cluster, and the temperature distribution of hot gas in galaxies and clusters of galaxies. According to consensus among cosmologists, dark matter is composed primarily of a not yet characterized type of subatomic particle.[3][4] The search for this particle, by a variety of means, is one of the major efforts in particle physics today.[5]

:blink: you did ask.....:laugh: xxx toodles cheeky pants...and yes I did put a piccie up and took it down again and then couldn't remember where my olive piccies was...durrrpp...you just reminded me...I'm off for a look...


----------



## JANIKvonD

the dude coulda just wrote "we have no fuking clue why our calculations are incorrect.....so we'll make up something like 'dark matter' and blame it on that"

.....how the fuk do u find something that u cant see with a telescope anyway?


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> the dude coulda just wrote "we have no fuking clue why our calculations are incorrect.....so we'll make up something like 'dark matter' and blame it on that"
> 
> .....how the fuk do u find something that u cant see with a telescope anyway?


You can see it, it's black. lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> You can see it, it's black. lol


fuk mate ud better phone brian cox & let him know


----------



## JANIKvonD

on a high atm because iv decided my condition aint gonna improve greatly until im on the tane...so im gonna start my blast just now until my app is threw (prob a couple month before i hear anything). my mrs is up there A LOT for her skin & they aint the quickest lol.

anyway... kept it simple ordered some tnt450 x 2, DNP, adex & nolva

gonna run 3ml (900mg test/450mg tren) a week until it's finished (about 13weeks) then if my skin is sorted ill switch to a 1rip....if not ill continue bulking as i wont be taking my top off lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Lunch


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> Lunch


i think it looks good but what is it


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> i think it looks good but what is it


Fuk knows...there's 500g of steak tho so all's good PMSL.

Basically a spicey steak stirfry with double cream poured in + rice.

was far too much cream in there tho! A good 1500cals there I think lol


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk knows...


:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Chilled out with a bottle of wine & some maoam's ....braw


----------



## XRichHx

DNP eh? I've got 23 of them sitting in my cupboard that I really need to use.


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> DNP eh? I've got 23 of them sitting in my cupboard that I really need to use.


There for the wife lol


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> There for the wife lol


You old romantic you


----------



## JANIKvonD

food today-

8am- 100g whey & oats

10.00- hopefully a couple rolls from the van

12.30- 300g chicken 100g rice

4.30pm- 300g chicken 150g wholegrain pasta

5.30pm (pre w.o) 60g whey, J3d

6.30pm- 90g whey 40g dex 20g glute

7.30pm- 500g chicken balmoral (half a haggis) pots & green beans

10pm- 90g whey in milk


----------



## Jay.32

Morning fatty x


----------



## JANIKvonD

skin update-

it seems to all scab over if iv not jabbed in a few weeks...then flare up a week after i jab, so im pretty sure its this fukin TT400 causing it. will soon find out when i switch compounds this week, not jabbed in 3 weeks now so gonna just binn it & wait for my other stuff


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Morning fatty x


morning hunny, how are wee? x


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> skin update-
> 
> it seems to all scab over if iv not jabbed in a few weeks...then flare up a week after i jab, so im pretty sure its this fukin TT400 causing it. will soon find out when i switch compounds this week, not jabbed in 3 weeks now so gonna just binn it & wait for my other stuff


will be interesting to see if it is, which lab is it


----------



## Uk_mb

What 400 was it jan.

I'm on fureza t400 and I'm fine on that.

Pc stuff ache flared up on my chest, I don't mind a bit on my back or shoulders . But not the chest lol


----------



## onthebuild

Uk_mb said:


> What 400 was it jan.
> 
> I'm on fureza t400 and I'm fine on that.
> 
> Pc stuff ache flared up on my chest, I don't mind a bit on my back or shoulders . But not the chest lol


One of then super low vcut Tshirt wearing cvnts are you? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> will be interesting to see if it is, which lab is it


PC mate, iv always thought it was this....was running 1ml of it for a few weeks along with my 1rip but stopped it because the pip was bad & i was getting spotty....started it again when i finished my 1rip & BOOM covered.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Uk_mb said:


> What 400 was it jan.
> 
> I'm on fureza t400 and I'm fine on that.
> 
> *Pc stuff* ache flared up on my chest, I don't mind a bit on my back or shoulders . But not the chest lol


yep! PC also mate....its either p!sh or very potent lol


----------



## Uk_mb

onthebuild said:


> One of then super low vcut Tshirt wearing cvnts are you? :lol:


 :lol:

Low cut v neck VOI tshirt and skinny jeans. That's what I wear to the gym lmao

No but I've got a load of rag/stringer vests from bodybuildingwear.com , look the part but not when your chests all spotty. Look like you have 68 nipples :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Uk_mb said:


> :lol:
> 
> Low cut v neck VOI tshirt and skinny jeans. That's what I wear to the gym lmao
> 
> No but I've got a load of rag/stringer vests from bodybuildingwear.com , look the part *but not when your chests all spotty. Look like you have 68 nipples* :lol:


aww cheers ya fukin nob pmsl


----------



## Uk_mb

JANIKvonD said:


> aww cheers ya fukin nob pmsl


Not on about you bud sorry .....

You have 73


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> morning hunny, how are wee? x


Im good fella... im in second week of prep... and doing ok well with it :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Im good fella... im in second week of prep... and doing ok well with it :thumb:


brilliant stuff mate. what u running atm...any fat burners ?


----------



## Jay.32

British Dragon Test depot 200 & Boldabol 200

Also running 50mg Anavar per day.. starting clen 9 weeks out.. startin primabolan 6 weeks out


----------



## George-Bean

Ive considered a fat burner. Might seem daft but I'm nervous of such things.


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Ive considered a fat burner. Might seem daft but I'm nervous of such things.


Can effect deprssion mate:thumbdown:


----------



## biglbs

Evening all..


----------



## Sweat

Evening schlagg, how goes?


----------



## lxm

Sweat said:


> Evening *schlagg,* how goes?


That would be Shleggg!


----------



## Sweat

lxm said:


> That would be Shleggg!


Lol, my mistake, thanks for correction! 

Prefer to call him a cvnt, but he then sends me PM's complaining that I hurt his emotions etc.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Lol, my mistake, thanks for correction!
> 
> Prefer to call him a cvnt, but he then sends me PM's complaining that I hurt his emotions etc.


Llf fuk off ya d!ck. good to see u back bro...what u saying? X


----------



## JANIKvonD

George-Bean said:


> Ive considered a fat burner. Might seem daft but I'm nervous of such things.


Tren is quite a good fat burner mate 



biglbs said:


> Evening all..


Evening buddy x


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> Llf fuk off ya d!ck. good to see u back bro...what u saying? X


Haha, i'm good mate, well relatively, threw up quick update on journal, day 6 on DNP, this stuff is nasty but also good...

Hitting PB's 12 weeks into my cut and loving it... one day I reckon i'll be able to see my schlong over my gut... one day my son!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Lol, my mistake, thanks for correction!
> 
> Prefer to call him a cvnt, but he then sends me PM's complaining that I hurt his emotions etc.


Who me? :confused1:


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Who me? :confused1:


Lol, no mate, your just known as "Big lad" to me, Janik is the "cvnt"!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Lol, no mate, your just known as "Big lad" to me, Janik is the "cvnt"!


LoL I WONDERED WHAT I HAD WALKED INTO,i thought fook me there are cvnts everywhere and now i am finaly one pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

*back n biceps*

Wide grip lat pulldowns-

45kg x 15

70kg x 10

85kg x 8

70kg x failure

60kg x failure

Straight arm lat pushdowns/ hammer pull-ups- (SS)

Bw x 5 lol fuked already

35kg x 10

Bw x 5

35kg x 10

Bw x 5

35kg x 10

Bw x failure

35kg x failure > 18kg x failure

Face pulls SS with low pulley Vrows-

3sets of each x failure

DB curls-

17.5s x 10 > 8kg x failure

17.5s x 10 > 8kg x failure

15kg x failure > 8kg x failure

Reverse grip bb curls (dropset)-

35kg x failure > 25kg x failure > 15kg x failure

Done. Was a great sesh, back was pumped to fuk. + went for a sauna afterwards


----------



## JANIKvonD

back feels good today....skins looking better too  happy days.

food-

8am- 100g whey & oats

10am- 300g chicken 100g rice

1pm- 300g chicken 100g rice

4pm- 100g whey & oats

7pm- 500g steak, mash n greens

10pm- 60g whey in milk


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> back feels good today....skins looking better too  happy days.
> 
> food-
> 
> 8am- 100g whey & oats
> 
> 10am- 300g chicken 100g rice
> 
> 1pm- 300g chicken 100g rice
> 
> 4pm- 100g whey & oats
> 
> 7pm- 500g steak, mash n greens
> 
> 10pm- 60g whey in milk


That diet looks to clean for you :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> That diet looks to clean for you :laugh:


lol call it a de-tox day llf


----------



## JANIKvonD

food today (ran out of food) idiot-

8am- 90g whey/100g oats

11am- 90g whey/ 100g oats

1.30pm- 3tins tuna salad

4.30pm- 90g whey 100g oats

7.00(pwo)- 90g whey 40g dex

8pm- 500g steak/pots/veg

11pm- few eggs


----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## biglbs

Oi,oi, savaloi:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Whey hey, getting your oats today then


----------



## JANIKvonD

Uk_mb said:


> View attachment 111755





biglbs said:


> Oi,oi, savaloi:thumb:


morning lads!



Ginger Ben said:


> Whey hey, getting your oats today then


found a kg bag in my work stash....just plain steel cut ones, like drinking spew + have to chew them up a bit lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Blast starts tonight then I suppose


----------



## onthebuild

Well tbh it does look like cat ****, I can see why its named so.


----------



## Uk_mb

JANIKvonD said:


> Blast starts tonight then I suppose


You suppose lol

Why not, gears here. Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Uk_mb said:


> You suppose lol
> 
> Why not, gears here. Lol


ov course im starting today!!....just trying to be casual about it aye as im a cool cvnt :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

adex question (never run it)- gonna run 1mg eod. start it now or a week or 2 into cycle (long esters)?


----------



## Uk_mb

are you kickstarting with anything ?

if so, then start now,

if not i'd start 7-10 days into cycle


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> adex question (never run it)- gonna run 1mg eod. start it now or a week or 2 into cycle (long esters)?


I'd start 0.5mg eod mate, its something to play around with and find good dose for you. 1mg eod is a lot imo


----------



## JANIKvonD

Uk_mb said:


> are you kickstarting with anything ?
> 
> if so, then start now,
> 
> if not i'd start 7-10 days into cycle


cheers :thumbup1: na no kickstart this time mate....want too see when the strength comes without it & know exactly where its coming from



Ginger Ben said:


> I'd start 0.5mg eod mate, its something to play around with and find good dose for you. 1mg eod is a lot imo


ill start at .5 then mate, cheers


----------



## Guest

Don't bother with adex, just grow b!tch t!ts , endless hours of bouncey fun


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Don't bother with adex, just grow b!tch t!ts , endless hours of bouncey fun


my t!ts are big enough atm lol, just touching 100kg + strength is down a bit so looking forward to this blast!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Well looks like blast is on hold! Got my app threw from dermo for the 27th this month! That wa fekin quick lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Well looks like blast is on hold! Got my app threw from dermo for the 27th this month! That wa fekin quick lol.


That's good mate, get that sorted first then blast away!


----------



## Uk_mb

JANIKvonD said:


> Well looks like blast is on hold! Got my app threw from dermo for the 27th this month! That wa fekin quick lol.


Great stuff!!

Free drugs. :lol: well, not free but don't cost hundreds lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Baby leg sesh-

Squats-

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

90kg x 10

Quad extension-

65kg x 15

65kg x 12

65kg x 12

65kg x 10

65kg x 8

Ham curls-

3 sets x failure

Wasn't feeling it at all tonight  was close to sacking it before I even got there lol, decide to just get it out the way. Put it to the severe lack of food today + water intake has been very low.

So sat here poking my erse while eating a kfc


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

JANIKvonD said:


> Baby leg sesh-
> 
> Squats-
> 
> 80kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 10
> 
> 90kg x 10
> 
> 90kg x 10
> 
> Quad extension-
> 
> 65kg x 15
> 
> 65kg x 12
> 
> 65kg x 12
> 
> 65kg x 10
> 
> 65kg x 8
> 
> Ham curls-
> 
> 3 sets x failure
> 
> Wasn't feeling it at all tonight  was close to sacking it before I even got there lol, decide to just get it out the way. Put it to the severe lack of food today + water intake has been very low.
> 
> So sat here poking my erse while eating a kfc


get that scran down ye!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> I'd start 0.5mg eod mate, its something to play around with and find good dose for you. 1mg eod is a lot imo


I doing 1mg ED now, lol, but was 0.5 EOD for first 10 weeks, then 1mg EOD for next 5 or so. Just had to up it as I upped my gear.


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> Baby leg sesh-
> 
> Squats-
> 
> 80kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 10
> 
> 90kg x 10
> 
> 90kg x 10
> 
> Quad extension-
> 
> 65kg x 15
> 
> 65kg x 12
> 
> 65kg x 12
> 
> 65kg x 10
> 
> 65kg x 8
> 
> Ham curls-
> 
> 3 sets x failure
> 
> Wasn't feeling it at all tonight  was close to sacking it before I even got there lol, decide to just get it out the way. Put it to the severe lack of food today + water intake has been very low.
> 
> So sat here poking my erse while eating a kfc


You drive an erse ?


----------



## TELBOR

Morning baw bag


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You drive an erse ?


eh? .....i ride erse if thats what u mean lol


----------



## flinty90

Morning yankovich :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning shaggers good w.e?....i did fek all pretty much, worked & did some stuff with the sprogs but nowt gym wise.

food today-

8am- 90g whey 100g oats

10.30am- 2 huge venison steaks on 2 big seeded rolls with cheese 

1pm- 400g chicken 100g rice

4pm- 2 tins tuna 100g rice

7pm- 20g glute > 20min later..90g whey 40g dex

8.30pm- ...not sure yet, prob steak & pots

10pm- 60g whey in 500ml milk + PB

dermo on wed at 9.30!....if the cvns take bloods ill be very low on test (last jab near 4 weeks ago).

CHEST N DELTS TONIGHT


----------



## flinty90

JANIKvonD said:


> morning shaggers good w.e?....i did fek all pretty much, worked & did some stuff with the sprogs but nowt gym wise.
> 
> food today-
> 
> 8am- 90g whey 100g oats
> 
> 10.30am- 2 huge venison steaks on 2 big seeded rolls with cheese
> 
> 1pm- 400g chicken 100g rice
> 
> 4pm- 2 tins tuna 100g rice
> 
> 7pm- 20g glute > 20min later..90g whey 40g dex
> 
> 8.30pm- ...not sure yet, prob steak & pots
> 
> 10pm- 60g whey in 500ml milk + PB
> 
> dermo on wed at 9.30!....if the cvns take bloods ill be very low on test (last jab near 4 weeks ago).
> 
> CHEST N DELTS TONIGHT


sh1t mate you natty like me then pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> sh1t mate you natty like me then pmsl


haha...will need to start a new natty journal :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> morning shaggers good w.e?....i did fek all pretty much, worked & did some stuff with the sprogs but nowt gym wise.
> 
> food today-
> 
> 8am- 90g whey 100g oats
> 
> 10.30am- 2 huge venison steaks on 2 big seeded rolls with cheese
> 
> 1pm- 400g chicken 100g rice
> 
> 4pm- 2 tins tuna 100g rice
> 
> 7pm- 20g glute > 20min later..90g whey 40g dex
> 
> 8.30pm- ...not sure yet, prob steak & pots
> 
> 10pm- 60g whey in 500ml milk + PB
> 
> dermo on wed at 9.30!....if the cvns take bloods ill be very low on test (last jab near 4 weeks ago).
> 
> CHEST N DELTS TONIGHT


Might even get some TRT pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Might even get some TRT pmsl


maybe mate, couldnt give a fuk either way tbh lol. reminds me id better hand in my spunk sample to make sure im all clear


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> haha...will need to start a new natty journal :whistling:


I may join you


----------



## Ginger Ben

You get through some meat in a day don't you Janet, quite impressive appetite tbh.


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> I may join you


u back down to trt dosage???



Ginger Ben said:


> You get through some meat in a day don't you Janet, quite impressive appetite tbh.


i do like my grub mate  my gut is well and truly back now tho lol, upto 101kg  should really be cutting rather than bulking but tbh i dont give a fuk about being cut for summer with my skin like this. prob just keep pilingit on this year & go on a long cut next year


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> u back down to trt dosage???
> 
> i do like my grub mate  my gut is well and truly back now tho lol, upto 101kg  should really be cutting rather than bulking but tbh i dont give a fuk about being cut for summer with my skin like this. prob just keep pilingit on this year & go on a long cut next year


You'll be a tank on cycle then mate! I'm going to cut over summer I think, I don't tend to get my kit off anyway due to the sun burn issue! pmsl


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> u back down to trt dosage???
> 
> i do like my grub mate  my gut is well and truly back now tho lol, upto 101kg  should really be cutting rather than bulking but tbh i dont give a fuk about being cut for summer with my skin like this. prob just keep pilingit on this year & go on a long cut next year


Mate i have been on LESS for 14weeks now,i was only able to do 3 weeks and then got ill.I am on fook all at mo,need bloods to normalise,recon my test is near 0!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> You'll be a tank on cycle then mate! I'm going to cut over summer I think, I don't tend to get my kit off anyway due to the sun burn issue! pmsl


pmsl, fukin daywalker. should see how ginger my beard is atm!


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Mate i have been on LESS for 14weeks now,i was only able to do 3 weeks and then got ill.I am on fook all at mo,need bloods to normalise,recon my test is near 0!


aww ffs mate i thought u were blasting recently! thats p!sh. i recon my test must be down there too lol...need to top up soon so hope dermo just throw tane at me & tell me to fuk off


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> aww ffs mate i thought u were blasting recently! thats p!sh. i recon my test must be down there too lol...need to top up soon so *hope dermo* just throw tane at me & *tell me to fuk off*


No doubt he'll do that pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> No doubt he'll do that pmsl


he'll soon change his mind when i start pulling my donger out


----------



## Guest

What's with all the natty's in here ???

Erse is the last car you'll ever ride in mate LOL


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> What's with all the natty's in here ???
> 
> Erse is the last car you'll ever ride in mate LOL


ahhhhh i get it now........enjoy ur neg monkey baws :lol:

also @uk-mb changed my mind about a kickstart (when i eventually get to start!) gonna do a PC 1rip kickstart..2ml eod for 4 weeks


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> aww ffs mate i thought u were blasting recently! thats p!sh. i recon my test must be down there too lol...need to top up soon so hope dermo just throw tane at me & tell me to fuk off


It is a bugger init?

Hay i cannot wait to add some help,TrT TOO,i recon i should do well on strength,as ok at mo,though for me i do feel weak.Recovery is the thing ,it is taking ages natty.


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> It is a bugger init?
> 
> Hay i cannot wait to add some help,TrT TOO,i recon i should do well on strength,as ok at mo,though *for me i do feel weak*.Recovery is the thing ,it is taking ages natty.


pmsl :crying: iv seen ur "weak" days


----------



## JANIKvonD

Chest n delts- (changed my routine today)

High incline DB press-

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

Dropset..

40kg x 10 (heaviest they had)

30kg x failure

20kg x failure

Seated DB raises-(strict)

17.5 x 10

20kg x 10

Dropset..

20kg x failure

15kg x failure

10kg x failure

Decline bb press-

110kg x 8

100kg x 10

100kg x 8

90kg x 8

Ez bar up rite rows-

55kg x 12

55kg x 12

55kg x 8

55kg x 7

Super set with..

Machine iso press-

Stack (110kg) x 16

Stack x 8

Dropset

Stack x failure

2/3 stack x failure

1/3 stack x failure

Ez skulls-

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

Excellent sesh.


----------



## JANIKvonD

500g chicken & a pile of homemade roasters down the hatch.

+ ....half a double chocolate gateau with double cream


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> 500g chicken & a pile of homemade roasters down the hatch.
> 
> + ....half a double chocolate gateau with double cream


This is a great BBer's meal, well minus the nasty chicken and tatties...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> This is a great BBer's meal, well minus the nasty chicken and tatties...


pfffft..... BBer's are the **** of the iron world


----------



## Jay.32

jan has the best diet


----------



## Jay.32

Jan, whats your goals for this year mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Jan, whats your goals for this year mate?


morning bud  this acne has thrown a spanner in the works so will see what happes tomorrow....but its looking like MASS is the name of the game this year & bringing my legs upto par


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> morning bud  this acne has thrown a spanner in the works so will see what happes tomorrow....but its looking like MASS is the name of the game this year & bringing my legs upto par


All the best with it fella :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

iv noticed over the last few days that im not getting morning wood anymore....im still horny'ish (not near as usual) just no stonker starring me in the face. BUT iv been having dreams about sex every night for the past 4ish nights lol...its always with randoms iv only met once or the munters i used to goto school with, just better bodys :confused1: weird as fuk


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> iv noticed over the last few days that im not getting morning wood anymore....im still horny'ish (not near as usual) just no stonker starring me in the face. BUT iv been having dreams about sex every night for the past 4ish nights lol...its always with randoms iv only met once or the munters i used to goto school with, just better bodys :confused1: weird as fuk


perv


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> iv noticed over the last few days that im not getting morning wood anymore....im still horny'ish (not near as usual) just no stonker starring me in the face. BUT iv been having dreams about sex every night for the past 4ish nights lol...its always with randoms iv only met once or the munters i used to goto school with, just better bodys :confused1: weird as fuk


The second part would be great if you could somehow programe your dream to bone the bird of your choice in it.....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> The second part would be great if you could somehow programe your dream to bone the bird of your choice in it.....


lol there is actually a way to train yourself to control your dreams.....basically walk about doing what u want


----------



## Uk_mb

ive been having crazy dreams off tren recently,

Other night i got my head smashed in with a hammer by the guy on the right, after he robbed £500,000 off me i had hid in a tree ...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Uk_mb said:


> ive been having crazy dreams off tren recently,
> 
> Other night i got my head smashed in with a hammer by the guy on the right, after he robbed £500,000 off me i had hid in a tree ...
> 
> View attachment 112142


biker mice from mars....used to be a favourite back in my youth  roll on the tren!


----------



## Jay.32

Rolland rat was the best


----------



## Guest

tbh i've never had so much fun at night, the tren dreams are making me sleep better.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

JANIKvonD said:


> iv noticed over the last few days that im not getting morning wood anymore....im still horny'ish (not near as usual) just no stonker starring me in the face. BUT iv been having dreams about sex every night for the past 4ish nights lol...its always with randoms iv only met once or the munters i used to goto school with, just better bodys :confused1: weird as fuk


getting old mate


----------



## Uk_mb

How the legs progressing janny boi

I hit 525 leg press this morning....

Then I sneezed and my nose exploded with blood lol. Must of done a blood vessel in


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hehe


----------



## Jay.32

goodies :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Morning... h34r:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Uk_mb said:


> How the legs progressing janny boi
> 
> I hit 525 leg press this morning....
> 
> Then I sneezed and my nose exploded with blood lol. Must of done a blood vessel in


gettin on ok mate...can see much difference in size but strength is going uo quick enough so happy


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Morning... h34r:


morning buddy !


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol


I want one of them !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice stash there mate, eBay the lot.then.get more


----------



## onthebuild

What's the 'steroid treatment'? Is accutane classed as a steroid?


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> What's the 'steroid treatment'? Is accutane classed as a steroid?


no but Prednisolone is


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> no but Prednisolone is


Good gains?? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Good gains?? :lol:


catabolic as fuk supposed to be


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> no but Prednisolone is


And what's that do then mate?

In true uk-m fashion 'I heard prednisolone isn't as good as BSI...'


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> And what's that do then mate?
> 
> In true uk-m fashion 'I heard prednisolone isn't as good as BSI...'


stops it flaring up any worse while the tane kicks in properly i think mate x


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> stops it flaring up any worse while the tane kicks in properly i think mate x


Dirty fvcking roiding cvnt. :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

skipped the gym last night as i ******'d off they tabs lol. so back n traps tonight!

food today-

8am- cnp flapjack

10am- lorne n cheese baguette, 60g whey

12.30pm- 350g chicken, 100g basmati

3pm- 350g chicken, 100g basmati

5pm- 2 chicken fanjita's from last night (prob about 250g chicken)

8pm PWO- 20g glute......20min later- 90g whey, 40g dex

9.30- 500g chicken.....dunno what im having with it yet.

skin update-

its the best today than its been since it started to break out...even the boil thing thats been on my neck for a month has shrunk to half the size. deffo need to top up my test but really dont want to touch the tt400 so gonna stick 1ml of the tnt450 to do is until after iv seen the dermo (1month's time)...also a good chance to see how the skin reacts to another compound


----------



## Ginger Ben

They are pretty strong then! Good news skin is clearing up mate. I've developed a shaving rash on my neck and jawline today that looks like I have face aids. Think it's from the test making hair grow faster, fvcking sensitive little flower aren't i! pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> They are pretty strong then! Good news skin is clearing up *mate. I've developed a shaving rash on my neck and jawline today that looks like I have face aids.* Think it's from the test making hair grow faster, fvcking sensitive little flower aren't i! pmsl


Iv found a cure for this mate..


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Iv found a cure for this mate..


lol, that's the problem I think, I left it too long since last shave and grew a full fisherman beard, ginger of course, cvnt hurt coming off! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> skipped the gym last night as i ******'d off they tabs lol. so back n traps tonight!
> 
> food today-
> 
> 8am- cnp flapjack
> 
> 10am- lorne n cheese baguette, 60g whey
> 
> 12.30pm- 350g chicken, 100g basmati
> 
> 3pm- 350g chicken, 100g basmati
> 
> 5pm- 2 chicken fanjita's from last night (prob about 250g chicken)
> 
> 8pm PWO- 20g glute......20min later- 90g whey, 40g dex
> 
> 9.30- 500g chicken.....dunno what im having with it yet.
> 
> skin update-
> 
> its the best today than its been since it started to break out...even the boil thing thats been on my neck for a month has shrunk to half the size. deffo need to top up my test but really dont want to touch the tt400 so gonna stick 1ml of the tnt450 to do is until after iv seen the dermo (1month's time)...also a good chance to see how the skin reacts to another compound


Good news about the skin... you spotty teanager


----------



## JANIKvonD

update on gear, a very good man has thrown a couple vials of test my way so ill see if its the tt400 thats causing it (which im possitive it is)


----------



## JANIKvonD

Back-

Bent over db row-

30kg (heaviest they had) x 15

30kg x 15

30kg x failure (20odd)

Straight arm lat pushdowns-

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

Dropset..

40kg x failure

25kg x failure

15kg x failure

V row-

100kg x 10

90kg x 10

Dropset..

90kg x failure

70kg x failure

50kg x failure

Face pulls-

50kg x failure (18ish)

50kg x failure

Reverse grip bb curls (1 dropset just to finish them off as arms were pumped to fuk already)-

35kg x failure

25kg x failure

15kg x failure

Then a sauna. Then caved and ^am waiting on my hash browns cooking at kfc hehe


----------



## JANIKvonD

Nae sleep at all last night, dermo did say the steroids might cause that tho  just had meal 1 which was a handful of pills lol.

Shattered


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> Back-
> 
> Bent over db row-
> 
> 30kg (heaviest they had) x 15
> 
> 30kg x 15
> 
> 30kg x failure (20odd)
> 
> Straight arm lat pushdowns-
> 
> 35kg x 10
> 
> 35kg x 10
> 
> Dropset..
> 
> 40kg x failure
> 
> 25kg x failure
> 
> 15kg x failure
> 
> V row-
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 90kg x 10
> 
> Dropset..
> 
> 90kg x failure
> 
> 70kg x failure
> 
> 50kg x failure
> 
> Face pulls-
> 
> 50kg x failure (18ish)
> 
> 50kg x failure
> 
> Reverse grip bb curls (1 dropset just to finish them off as arms were pumped to fuk already)-
> 
> 35kg x failure
> 
> 25kg x failure
> 
> 15kg x failure
> 
> Then a sauna. Then caved and ^*am waiting on my hash browns cooking at kfc hehe*


Hate you:cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD

REST DAY!!

food today-

8am - 100g whey 100g oats

10am- 350g chicken 50g rice

12.30- 350g chicken 100g rice

4pm- 350g chicken 100g rice

5.30- 60g whey (finish work)

7pm- steak or chicken (500g) hope its not fukin chicken tho cos ill be sick of it by then :lol: + pots etc

10pm- 60g whey & PB

plenty chicken today!..had some extra that i had to finish today.

skin update-

its like night and day again between yest and today...so very happy with that. altho there is ALOT of scaring, no too fussed about that tbh....might look into melanotan when this is all over to see if that helps. the doc did say he'd sort out the scarring when we sorted the acne issue but fuk knows what he's got planned.

anyhoo..sun's out again! hopefully its here for the w.e & i can maybe get the garden sorted for the coming BBQ season


----------



## JANIKvonD

oh....i was having a wee pose down in the gym last night & im looking MUCH bigger atm :confused1: weighing in at 99kg so weight is down a touch but so is my bf by the looks of it because the veins on my delts & traps are popping out big style...like tren style pmsl. so...losing bf....looking bigger....veins rite out....no sleep at night....i think the cvnts gave me tren :lol:

& the mrs said my legs are looking bigger......and there giving her the boke  good sign


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> REST DAY!!
> 
> food today-
> 
> 8am - 100g whey 100g oats
> 
> 10am- *350g chicken* 50g rice
> 
> 12.30- 350g chicken 100g rice
> 
> 4pm- 350g chicken 100g rice
> 
> 5.30- 60g whey (finish work)
> 
> 7pm- steak or chicken (500g) hope its not fukin chicken tho cos ill be sick of it by then :lol: + pots etc
> 
> 10pm- 60g whey & PB
> 
> plenty chicken today!..had some extra that i had to finish today.
> 
> skin update-
> 
> its like night and day again between yest and today...so very happy with that. altho there is ALOT of scaring, no too fussed about that tbh....might look into melanotan when this is all over to see if that helps. the doc did say he'd sort out the scarring when we sorted the acne issue but fuk knows what he's got planned.
> 
> anyhoo..sun's out again! hopefully its here for the w.e & i can maybe get the garden sorted for the coming BBQ season


350g, is that a whole fcking chicken lol


----------



## GolfDelta

JANIKvonD said:


> REST DAY!!
> 
> food today-
> 
> 8am - 100g whey 100g oats
> 
> 10am- 350g chicken 50g rice
> 
> 12.30- 350g chicken 100g rice
> 
> 4pm- 350g chicken 100g rice
> 
> 5.30- 60g whey (finish work)
> 
> 7pm- steak or chicken (500g) hope its not fukin chicken tho cos ill be sick of it by then :lol: + pots etc
> 
> 10pm- 60g whey & PB
> 
> plenty chicken today!..had some extra that i had to finish today.
> 
> skin update-
> 
> its like night and day again between yest and today...so very happy with that. altho there is ALOT of scaring, no too fussed about that tbh....might look into melanotan when this is all over to see if that helps. the doc did say he'd sort out the scarring when we sorted the acne issue but fuk knows what he's got planned.
> 
> *anyhoo..sun's out again! hopefully its here for the w.e & i can maybe get the garden sorted for the coming BBQ season*


Lol typical Dundonian,"That's the sun out get the BBQ out,doesn't matter that it's 2 degrees".


----------



## 25434

Have a good weekend Jan...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> 350g, is that a whole fcking chicken lol


only 1.5 of my breasts mate  (uncooked weight) well...i weigh them in 3s (684g'ish) so 342g in 1.5



GolfDelta said:


> Lol typical Dundonian,"That's the sun out get the BBQ out,doesn't matter that it's 2 degrees".


haha, fukin rite mate....got the patio heater at the ready 



Flubs said:


> Have a good weekend Jan...


thank you flubs ma love


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> only 1.5 of my breasts mate  (uncooked weight) well...i weigh them in 3s (684g'ish) so 342g in 1.5
> 
> haha, fukin rite mate....got the patio heater at the ready
> 
> thank you flubs ma love


Much you spend on chicken pw? lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Much you spend on chicken pw? lol


£24+ mate . £24 for 5kg which lasts till friday'ish usually then ill get from supermarket for the w.e's. buy 5kg every sunday from the local butcher


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> £24+ mate . £24 for 5kg which lasts till friday'ish usually then ill get from supermarket for the w.e's. buy 5kg every sunday from the local butcher


Is it good stuff mate with no watery shyte in it? I get 5kg for £20 from Bookers but its gash, full of water. A 300g breast shrinks to 200-220g once cooked! Cvnts.


----------



## XRichHx

Ginger Ben said:


> Is it good stuff mate with no watery shyte in it? I get 5kg for £20 from Bookers but its gash, full of water. A 300g breast shrinks to 200-220g once cooked! Cvnts.


If its any help I get chicken from Aldi, keeps its size and shape well. Hardly any water.


----------



## Dai Jones

XRichHx said:


> If its any help I get chicken from Aldi, keeps its size and shape well. Hardly any water.


yep same here


----------



## Ginger Ben

XRichHx said:


> If its any help I get chicken from Aldi, keeps its size and shape well. Hardly any water.


What sort of price and have you weighed it before and after? I'm going to sweet talk the local butcher today, last time he tried to charge me £35 for 5kg of that halal crap in the black plastic tubs which is full of water and added salt. The non halal stuff was £40!! Think he needs a slap.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Is it good stuff mate with no watery shyte in it? I get 5kg for £20 from Bookers but its gash, full of water. A 300g breast shrinks to 200-220g once cooked! Cvnts.





Ginger Ben said:


> What sort of price and have you weighed it before and after? I'm going to sweet talk the local butcher today, last time he tried to charge me £35 for 5kg of that halal crap in the black plastic tubs which is full of water and added salt. The non halal stuff was £40!! Think he needs a slap.


very good stuff mate, comes out the same size but iv not weighed it after cooking as its usually covered in some sort of sauce lol. i used to get halal stuff in the black containers (think all bulk chicken comes in they containers tho) 5kg for £19 but it was horrible....changed to the butchers & its like night and day mate. we've a chicken factory just 15miles out so it comes straight from there. i sometimes go direct to the factory on a thurs & fri cos they open to the public and sell off all there overstock.....get whole huge prepped chickens for 50p each pmsl....fukin brilliant


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> very good stuff mate, comes out the same size but iv not weighed it after cooking as its usually covered in some sort of sauce lol. i used to get halal stuff in the black containers (think all bulk chicken comes in they containers tho) 5kg for £19 but it was horrible....changed to the butchers & its like night and day mate. we've a chicken factory just 15miles out so it comes straight from there. i sometimes go direct to the factory on a thurs & fri cos they open to the public and sell off all there overstock.....get whole huge prepped chickens for 50p each pmsl....fukin brilliant


50p pmsl!

I have one about 10 mins from me, I shall pay them a visit :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> 50p pmsl!
> 
> I have one about 10 mins from me, I shall pay them a visit :beer:


theres a wee shop they sell there stock from...only opens 12-2pm & theres a que & a scrammy for all the stuff :lol:my mates mum goes up & buys all the chicken she can & drops it into my work  good lass

also there fully prepped WITH STUFFING & HERBS!!...its sitting in a nice neat tin with clingfilm round them  ......cvnt im hungry now!!!

funny story actually regarding my mrs cooking skills....stuck 2 of these bad boys in the oven, timed the roasters etc for sunday tea so it was all ready together as u do......fuker thought 2 would cook the same time as 1 pmsl....was only cooked about 1cm in lol


----------



## XRichHx

Ginger Ben said:


> What sort of price and have you weighed it before and after? I'm going to sweet talk the local butcher today, last time he tried to charge me £35 for 5kg of that halal crap in the black plastic tubs which is full of water and added salt. The non halal stuff was £40!! Think he needs a slap.


£8 a kilo.

Not weighed before and after.


----------



## Ginger Ben

XRichHx said:


> £8 a kilo.
> 
> Not weighed before and after.


That's expensive tbh but then if it's good stuff it might be worth it as not paying for water weight which is pointless


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> theres a wee shop they sell there stock from...only opens 12-2pm & theres a que & a scrammy for all the stuff :lol:my mates mum goes up & buys all the chicken she can & drops it into my work  good lass
> 
> also there fully prepped WITH STUFFING & HERBS!!...its sitting in a nice neat tin with clingfilm round them  ......cvnt im hungry now!!!
> 
> funny story actually regarding my mrs cooking skills....stuck 2 of these bad boys in the oven, timed the roasters etc for sunday tea so it was all ready together as u do......fuker thought 2 would cook the same time as 1 pmsl....was only cooked about 1cm in lol


Bet ya still munched it you ferral cvnt pmsl :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> theres a wee shop they sell there stock from...only opens 12-2pm & theres a que & a scrammy for all the stuff :lol:my mates mum goes up & buys all the chicken she can & drops it into my work  good lass
> 
> also there fully prepped WITH STUFFING & HERBS!!...its sitting in a nice neat tin with clingfilm round them  ......cvnt im hungry now!!!
> 
> funny story actually regarding my mrs cooking skills....stuck 2 of these bad boys in the oven, timed the roasters etc for sunday tea so it was all ready together as u do......fuker thought 2 would cook the same time as 1 pmsl....was only cooked about 1cm in lol


That's pretty awesome mate, no excuses to have decent chicken!

I can't eat supermarket stuff, just isn't good lol.

I'm on mobile numbers terms with my butcher now, so he looks after me. 3kg Chicken and 1kg sirloin for £19 

Usually get 5kg Chicken for £25, all freezer vacuumed bags individually, marinated in what flavour I want 

Hahaha, bless the Missus! Bet she was gutted shed ruined it lol


----------



## XRichHx

Ginger Ben said:


> That's expensive tbh but then if it's good stuff it might be worth it as not paying for water weight which is pointless


Here's some advanced research for you......


----------



## JANIKvonD

only 100g there by the time u scrape that shyte off it :lol:


----------



## GolfDelta

JANIKvonD said:


> theres a wee shop they sell there stock from...only opens 12-2pm & theres a que & a scrammy for all the stuff :lol:my mates mum goes up & buys all the chicken she can & drops it into my work  good lass
> 
> also there fully prepped WITH STUFFING & HERBS!!...its sitting in a nice neat tin with clingfilm round them  ......cvnt im hungry now!!!
> 
> funny story actually regarding my mrs cooking skills....stuck 2 of these bad boys in the oven, timed the roasters etc for sunday tea so it was all ready together as u do......fuker thought 2 would cook the same time as 1 pmsl....was only cooked about 1cm in lol


Where's that mate?!


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> only 100g there by the time u scrape that shyte off it :lol:


Try that with tesco, it will be half that lol.

I doubt Abby shop will give you decent chicken without water. Maybe the butcher but its premium.

And it's £7 a kilo not £8.

In such a good forum member finding this **** out.


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> That's pretty awesome mate, no excuses to have decent chicken!
> 
> I can't eat supermarket stuff, just isn't good lol.
> 
> I'm on mobile numbers terms with my butcher now, so he looks after me. 3kg Chicken and 1kg sirloin for £19
> 
> Usually get 5kg Chicken for £25, all freezer vacuumed bags individually, marinated in what flavour I want
> 
> Hahaha, bless the Missus! Bet she was gutted shed ruined it lol


sounds like ur set up well mate! na it wasnt ruined mate, just a late tea :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

GolfDelta said:


> Where's that mate?!


cupar angus mate & theres 1 just outside lethum too that the lad in work uses


----------



## Davey666

Ginger Ben said:


> Is it good stuff mate with no watery shyte in it? I get 5kg for £20 from Bookers but its gash, full of water. A 300g breast shrinks to 200-220g once cooked! Cvnts.


Ben do you get the chicken in the bag or the trays. I get mine from macro in a tray and no watery crap in it, usually the bags are 19.99 and the trays are 20.99.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Davey666 said:


> Ben do you get the chicken in the bag or the trays. I get mine from macro in a tray and no watery crap in it, usually the bags are 19.99 and the trays are 20.99.


think 90% of bulk chicken comes in they trays no matter what the quallity....muscle food use them too i noticed & all the butchers iv used as well as local pubs use them too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Davey666 said:


> Ben do you get the chicken in the bag or the trays. I get mine from macro in a tray and no watery crap in it, usually the bags are 19.99 and the trays are 20.99.


Comes in a black tray mate yes.


----------



## Davey666

Ginger Ben said:


> Comes in a black tray mate yes.


Strange because Makro is same as booker aint it?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Davey666 said:


> Strange because Makro is same as booker aint it?


Same principle yeah


----------



## JANIKvonD

Skin pic update. Excuse the pose but want to keep it the same as the 1st and I'll make a wee thread at the end to maybe help others who get in the same nick.


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> Skin pic update. Excuse the pose but want to keep it the same as the 1st and I'll make a wee thread at the end to maybe help others who get in the same nick.


Still looks fvcking bad mate, dont get me wrong but looks alot less red and 'angry' lol. Good sign it may be on the mend, but I'd have thought it would have got worse before it got better, so count yourself lucky!


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Still looks fvcking bad mate, dont get me wrong but looks alot less red and 'angry' lol. Good sign it may be on the mend, but I'd have thought it would have got worse before it got better, so count yourself lucky!


It got worse than that other pic I had up mate...a lot worse. This is miles better  still really fukin bad like lol but repairing quickly.

Gonna go for a sunbed tonight before the tane kicks in & see how it is


----------



## onthebuild

least its starting to mend bud, do you think it will leave scars?


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> least its starting to mend bud, do you think it will leave scars?


Fuk yes lol


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk yes lol


Fvck it just say someone threw bovril over you at a rangers game :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Fvck it just say someone threw bovril over you at a rangers game :lol:


Pmsl :lol: the old man would have me if I tell um a Celtic fan done it


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> Pmsl :lol: the old man would have me if I tell um a Celtic fan done it


No idea what that means mate, the furthest my knowledge of scotland goes is the words 'rangers, celtic, bovril and ginger'. :lol: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> No idea what that means mate, the furthest my knowledge of scotland goes is the words 'rangers, celtic, bovril and ginger'. :lol: :lol:


Sasij


----------



## JANIKvonD

Just pushed 3ml'ish of 300mg test in  ....hope it's a long ester or the wife will be obliterated in a couple days lol


----------



## flinty90

evening sex god lol.. poor wife having your hairy kebab ass breathing like a rabid dog all over her as you scuttle your little skinny butt off like a whippet having a sh1t lol


----------



## onthebuild

flinty90 said:


> evening sex god lol.. poor wife having your hairy kebab ass breathing like a rabid dog all over her as you scuttle your little skinny butt off like a whippet having a sh1t lol


Its a wonder youve ever been single flints :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

JANIKvonD said:


> Skin pic update. Excuse the pose but want to keep it the same as the 1st and I'll make a wee thread at the end to maybe help others who get in the same nick.


ouch


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dirk McQuickly said:


> ouch


Lol. Yes it is


----------



## JANIKvonD

Meal 1- 700g chicken on 3 huge garlic wraps


----------



## dipdabs

700g of chicken in one meal OMG


----------



## JANIKvonD

dipdabs said:


> 700g of chicken in one meal OMG


All I've ate all day


----------



## flinty90

JANIKvonD said:


> All I've ate all day


why not spread it over a couple or 3 meals bro ??


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Meal 1- 700g chicken on 3 huge garlic wraps


You sir, are crazy pmsl

Majority of that protein will be coming out your japs eyes 

Suppose you only pay 50p for a full chicken you cúnt!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> why not spread it over a couple or 3 meals bro ??





R0BLET said:


> You sir, are crazy pmsl
> 
> Majority of that protein will be coming out your japs eyes
> 
> Suppose you only pay 50p for a full chicken you cúnt!!


Because I was hungry.... Lol


----------



## Sweat

Morning captain. Acne still looks harsh mate, hope it clears up more soon. How come you still hitting the sunbeds? I'd maybe of eased off them to let it heal, or you hoping it drys them out?

Anyway, hope all's well.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Morning captain. Acne still looks harsh mate, hope it clears up more soon. How come you still hitting the sunbeds? I'd maybe of eased off them to let it heal, or you hoping it drys them out?
> 
> Anyway, hope all's well.


Hello buddy! Where the fuk u been?

I've not been on a sunbed in a couple month mate? Was gonna go last night just to see if it made a difference now my skins calmed down but decided to swerve it.

Hope yir well ya skinny pr!ck x


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> Hello buddy! Where the fuk u been?
> 
> I've not been on a sunbed in a couple month mate? Was gonna go last night just to see if it made a difference now my skins calmed down but decided to swerve it.
> 
> Hope yir well ya skinny pr!ck x


Just been busy mate, with the CV post weights, I not getting in the house till 9:00-9:30 each night, then eats and bed pretty much. Getting the training in at least just not much time spare for forums.

The liquid doctor gave me for my bacne, plus the tea tree oil scrub, plus the sunbeds has cleared it up a right treat, still a few there but nowhere near as bad as it was.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Legs n traps- (no food in me :-l + a pip in my quad )

Squats- took a really wide stance and turned toes outward...felt it severely in the hips! + felt I could pick a coin up off the floor with my erse if I wanted too lol.

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

100kg x 10

Ham curls-

50kg x failure

50kg x failure

50kg x failure > 25kg x failure

Single leg quad extension-

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x failure > both legs x failure

Bb shrugs-

160kg x 4 lol really need to bring these back up.

140kg x 10

120kg x failure

120kg x failure > 30kg DBS x failure

Done.


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> Legs n traps- (no food in me :-l + a pip in my quad )
> 
> Squats- took a really wide stance and turned toes outward...felt it severely in the hips! + felt I could pick a coin up off the floor with my erse if I wanted too lol.
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 10
> 
> 90kg x 10
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> Ham curls-
> 
> 50kg x failure
> 
> 50kg x failure
> 
> 50kg x failure > 25kg x failure
> 
> Single leg quad extension-
> 
> 45kg x 10
> 
> 45kg x 10
> 
> 45kg x failure > both legs x failure
> 
> Bb shrugs-
> 
> 160kg x 4 lol really need to bring these back up.
> 
> 140kg x 10
> 
> 120kg x failure
> 
> 120kg x failure > 30kg DBS x failure
> 
> Done.


Nice session, wouldn't want to be you tomorrow, you'll be walking like John Wayne :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Food today-

12.30-

300g rump steak

Pile of pots

75g button shrooms

3.30-

300g rump steak

Pots

75g button mushrooms

7pm-

1 large whole chicken

Roasters, mash, green beans

That's all the protein I'll be having but I will be having some shyte between all this as it's just me & the spog today & we've just made some cupcakes


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Nice session, wouldn't want to be you tomorrow, you'll be walking like John Wayne :lol:


Hopefully mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mmm


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good session mate, enjoy your Sunday with the sprog :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Good session mate, enjoy your Sunday with the sprog :thumb:


Cheers dude, made a huge bed on the livingroom floor, closed all the curtain & bought paranorman on virgin with some munch. Braw

Have a good ane


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> Cheers dude, made a huge bed on the livingroom floor, closed all the curtain & bought paranorman on virgin with some munch. Braw
> 
> Have a good ane


You watched rise of the guardians with the kids yet? Top film mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> You watched rise of the guardians with the kids yet? Top film mate.


Yeh mate have saved on the box....think I like it better than them lol


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> Mmm


phwoaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> phwoaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........


Had it twice today  lovely. Just about to destroy a whole chicken now


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> Had it twice today  lovely. Just about to destroy a whole chicken now


You had that twice and now having a whole chicken? good grief...you guys just eat a ton of stuff..I'm gagging cos my protein has just been upped by about 10grams! flol!...hahahaha...durrrrrp....

Ah well, you have clearly got hollow legs which I believe is a common ailment amongst boys and men...haha..enjoy your chicken...I had a chicken leg for my dinner...yup! a WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLE one, all to myself.....hahaha...

Take care mister...


----------



## onthebuild

Flubs said:


> You had that twice and now having a whole chicken? good grief...you guys just eat a ton of stuff..I'm gagging cos my protein has just been upped by about 10grams! flol!...hahahaha...durrrrrp....
> 
> Ah well, you have clearly got hollow legs which I believe is a common ailment amongst boys and men...haha..enjoy your chicken...I had a chicken leg for my dinner...yup! a WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLE one, all to myself.....hahaha...
> 
> Take care mister...


Gagging?

Protein up by 10 grams?

Tell us more :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning slim


----------



## infernal0988

morning mate hope your day goes great


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Morning slim


u ever sleep ya cvnt



infernal0988 said:


> morning mate hope your day goes great


moarning lads x


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> u ever sleep ya cvnt
> 
> moarning lads x


What I'd give for a lay in, anything passed 7 is a bonus lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> What I'd give for a lay in, anything passed 7 is a bonus lol


im up at 6-6.30, but working up aberdeen in a couple week so 5.30am-8pm shifts :mellow:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> You had that twice and now having a whole chicken? good grief...you guys just eat a ton of stuff..I'm gagging cos my protein has just been upped by about 10grams! flol!...hahahaha...durrrrrp....
> 
> Ah well, you have clearly got hollow legs which I believe is a common ailment amongst boys and men...haha..enjoy your chicken...I had a chicken leg for my dinner...yup! a WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLE one, all to myself.....hahaha...
> 
> Take care mister...


its been upped 10g or 100g? theres not much structure to my diet tbh mate....just keep it clean & iv a rough idea on cals


----------



## JANIKvonD

food today-

8am- 100g whey 100g oats

10am- 300g rump, pile of pots, 75g button shrooms

12.30pm- 350g chicken 100g rice

4pm- 350g chicken 100g rice

7pm PWO- 20g glute, 20min later> 90g whey 40g dex

8pm- steak again i think but no sure

10pm- 500ml milk, PB

skin update-

much the same as yest, no pain at all & im sleeping like a baby again so happy days.

legs are fuked today...braw. gonna do a chest sesh tonight, might go high rep on my main lift for a change


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> food today-
> 
> 8am- 100g whey 100g oats
> 
> 10am- 300g rump, pile of pots, 75g button shrooms
> 
> 12.30pm- 350g chicken 100g rice
> 
> 4pm- 350g chicken 100g rice
> 
> 7pm PWO- 20g glute, 20min later> 90g whey 40g dex
> 
> 8pm- steak again i think but no sure
> 
> 10pm- 500ml milk, PB
> 
> skin update-
> 
> much the same as yest, no pain at all & im sleeping like a baby again so happy days.
> 
> legs are fuked today...braw. gonna do a chest sesh tonight, might go high rep on my main lift for a change


Some good grub there mate!! Enjoy 

Good to hear about sleep, i hate not having quality sleep.


----------



## onthebuild

Good to hear about the skin big fella, shame the puss is still fvcking horrendous :lol:

Ever taken vit b12? heard its good for increasing appetite to an insane level? not that you have that problem pmsl.


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Good to hear about the skin big fella, shame the puss is still fvcking horrendous :lol:
> 
> *Ever taken vit b12? heard its good for increasing appetite to an insane level? not that you have that problem pmsl*.


pmsl...yeh dont think ill be touching that mate :lol: ravenous is supposed to be a great supp for increasing appetite. + the steroid tabs im on increase my appetite atm anyway

& iv seen ur puss mate.... :scared:


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> & iv seen ur pussy mate.... :scared:


Come on its not THAT bad, the surgeons did a cracking job im told :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Come on its not THAT bad, the surgeons did a cracking job im told :lol:


----------



## 25434

urrrrrrrrmoiiiiiigawwwwwd!!! that makes me wanna barrrfff...but I won't cos I am a laydeeeeee.....I would hiccup at the most....lol...and do that behind my hand too....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> urrrrrrrrmoiiiiiigawwwwwd!!! that makes me wanna barrrfff...but I won't cos I am a laydeeeeee.....I would hiccup at the most....lol...and do that behind my hand too....


at my food for the day or the surgeon thats just removed my boab from onthebuilds bum?

on a side not about my food....i swapped rice in 1 of the chicken meals for a tin of branson spaghetti


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> at my food for the day or the surgeon thats just removed my boab from onthebuilds bum?
> 
> on a side not about my food....i swapped rice in 1 of the chicken meals for a tin of branson spaghetti


spagetti....i love that...spaghetti hoops on toast...yum!

as for your boab....one doesn't know WHAT one means...:laugh:


----------



## infernal0988

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl...yeh dont think ill be touching that mate :lol: ravenous is supposed to be a great supp for increasing appetite. + the steroid tabs im on increase my appetite atm anyway
> 
> & iv seen ur puss mate.... :scared:


B12 shots i tried it once i as like a bouncing ball my whole body felt electric after a 3ml shot of it. And i was insanely hungry for 6 weeks steroid hunger does not even compare tbh.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Chest/delts/triceps- (high rep stuff....a lot of failure)

All DB weights are each hand obv

High incline DB press-

30s x 20

30kg x 18

25kg x 17 lol > 15kg x failure

Tri pushdowns- (bar)

45kg x 15

55kg (stack) x 10

40kg x failure > 20kg x failure

DB flys- (very slow negs)

20kg x 15

30kg x 10

25kg x failure > 15kg x failure

Med incline DB skulls-

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

17.5kg x 10 > 10kg x failure

Super set with...

DB side laterals- (strict)

20kg x 12

20kg x 10 > 15kg x failure

17.5kg x failure > 10kg x failure > 7kg x failure

Seated iso press (incline)-

110kg x failure (15ish) > 70kg x failure > 40kg x failure

110kg x failure > 70kg x failure > 40kg failure

Done. The most intense sesh I've had in months!!....delts were burning. Had a nice sauna afterwards 

500g chicken, 200g haggis, pots & green beans with some peppercorn sauce almost ready


----------



## biglbs

Nice sesh mate,i bet that hurt too,thanks for poppin in mine whilst i was bear eating!


----------



## Dai Jones

Impressive side laterals mate


----------



## biglbs

THANKSbtw i gotta spread it though:confused1:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning yoof!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Morning yoof!


Morning James.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Not a lot of sleep last night, wee mans not well so been up most the night with him. + it's his birthday tomorrow so hope he's better for that.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Not a lot of sleep last night, wee mans not well so been up most the night with him. + it's his birthday tomorrow so hope he's better for that.


Bless x


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> Not a lot of sleep last night, wee mans not well so been up most the night with him. + it's his birthday tomorrow so hope he's better for that.


little cutie


----------



## TELBOR

Jay.32 said:


> little cutie


Defo milk mans


----------



## 25434

ohmopigawwwwwd!!!!! the wee man...awweeeee.......hee heee...oh 'eck! I've gawwwn all fuzzy round the edges now...hahaha..

Have a good day..


----------



## JANIKvonD

food today-

8.30am- half loaf of soreen with PB, 60g whey

10.30- 2 tins tuna 150g wholegrain pasta

1pm- 300g steak (sirloin today) 75g rice

3.30pm- 2 tins tuna 150g wholegrain pasta

5.30- 60g whey (finish work)

7.00- half loaf soreen with PB, 60g whey

9.30- 500g chicken stuffed with bree & wrapped in pancetta + green beans & cauliflower mash

late tea as mrs is working till 9.

body is fukin aching today...combo of huge sesh/nosleep/low test/piles of tabs from the docs lol

ahwell, suns oot


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Bless x





Jay.32 said:


> little cutie





R0BLET said:


> Defo milk mans





Flubs said:


> ohmopigawwwwwd!!!!! the wee man...awweeeee.......hee heee...oh 'eck! I've gawwwn all fuzzy round the edges now...hahaha..
> 
> Have a good day..


cheers peeps. aye he's a wee cracker.....poor lads always happy as fek too


----------



## 25434

Only half a sorreen loaf? fookin 'ell!!! (sorry for swear)...are you feeling alright?

rushes off to get emergency docs phone number.........


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Only half a sorreen loaf? fookin 'ell!!! (sorry for swear)...are you feeling alright?
> 
> rushes off to get emergency docs phone number.........


lol i only bought 2 loafs & the mrs ate half of 1 yesterday! so i stick about an inch of PB on top to make the cals up


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers peeps. aye he's a wee cracker.....poor lads always happy as fek too


Bless em. Kids are always happy!!



My youngest


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Bless em. Kids are always happy!!
> 
> View attachment 112931
> 
> 
> My youngest


she's a wee topper mate :thumbup1:


----------



## lxm

Morning... Jandir ? wtf.

Back on the wagon, need to redeem myself to alot of 'lovelys' on here after that little meltdown/crisis. lol


----------



## Guest

Aw bless @ all the kids shots. You guys are lucky, and I bet ya proud dads too


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> Morning... Jandir ? wtf.
> 
> Back on the wagon, need to redeem myself to alot of 'lovelys' on here after that little meltdown/crisis. lol


its my nickname in work mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Aw bless @ all the kids shots. You guys are lucky, and I bet ya proud dads too


deffo!


----------



## JANIKvonD

off to do 45min fast walk when i get in from work. fats coming back too quick...so is strength for that matter but gonn akeep on top of it this time round. SOOOO tempted to push some tnt450 tonight and just crack on


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> off to do 45min fast walk when i get in from work. fats coming back too quick...so is strength for that matter but gonn akeep on top of it this time round. SOOOO tempted to push some tnt450 tonight and just crack on


Splendid idea old bean


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> off to do 45min fast walk when i get in from work. fats coming back too quick...so is strength for that matter but gonn akeep on top of it this time round. SOOOO tempted to push some tnt450 tonight and just crack on


How's the pip are you good to jab again already?

Is it not tmt450...


----------



## Sweat

onthebuild said:


> How's the pip are you good to jab again already?
> 
> Is it not tmt450...


Sack off tmt450, get on 3ml of TMTE 600 and 1 ml of Test 400. 

Pip on the above is nasty!! But I like the products.


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> How's the pip are you good to jab again already?
> 
> Is it not tmt450...


Pips mild mate but still there.

It's TNT450 (TEST 'n' TREN) & yeh I'm considering cracking on with the cycle  ....why wait? The docs gonna know either way if he tests for it & I'd rather be blasting while I'm on the tane than waiting for it to clear on a low dose then it all comes back once I blast lol. Thoughts?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Sack off tmt450, get on 3ml of TMTE 600 and 1 ml of Test 400.
> 
> Pip on the above is nasty!! But I like the products.


Pips nasty on wc or bsi mate? How u getting on with it anyway? X


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> Pips nasty on wc or bsi mate? How u getting on with it anyway? X


Nasty on the BSI front mate, but it is very high concentration so expected to a degree.

It is going really well, setting PB's week after week and now 13th week into my cut. Dropped 16kg bodyweight and increased 3 lift combined total by 72.5kg in that time too. 160kg Bench, 200kg Squat (3 reps) and 202.5kg Dead.

So power:weight is shooting right up.

You pinning again tonight?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Nasty on the BSI front mate, but it is very high concentration so expected to a degree.
> 
> It is going really well, setting PB's week after week and now 13th week into my cut. Dropped 16kg bodyweight and increased 3 lift combined total by 72.5kg in that time too. 160kg Bench, 200kg Squat (3 reps) and 202.5kg Dead.
> 
> So power:weight is shooting right up.
> 
> You pinning again tonight?


Excellent work buddy!!

No 100% on the pinning tonight lol, I pinned the first time in 4.5 weeks last thurs I think (900mg test)...this was gonna do me for a month before I went seen my doc again but thinking I might just start my TNT blast now


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> Excellent work buddy!!
> 
> No 100% on the pinning tonight lol, I pinned the first time in 4.5 weeks last thurs I think (900mg test)...this was gonna do me for a month before I went seen my doc again but thinking I might just start my TNT blast now


I was at docs today getting my bloods back, only thing that is high was liver function, but not overly high considering I knocking back the Var's, but need to get it tested again in a month.

Was it not the TNT that gave you bad acne?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> I was at docs today getting my bloods back, only thing that is high was liver function, but not overly high considering I knocking back the Var's, but need to get it tested again in a month.
> 
> Was it not the TNT that gave you bad acne?


What u gettin bloods for? Ur doc know ur on?

Na it was the tt400 (prochem).....also got horrendous pip from it everytime


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> What u gettin bloods for? Ur doc know ur on?
> 
> Na it was the tt400 (prochem).....also got horrendous pip from it everytime


It's fvcking evil for pip that stuff.


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> What u gettin bloods for? Ur doc know ur on?
> 
> Na it was the tt400 (prochem).....also got horrendous pip from it everytime


Nah mate, I not told doc. Just relating to my cramps, they tested liver, kidneys, thyroid and vitamin and mineral levels. So not full bloods by any means, or not relating to gear. But at least those area's are fine.

Got to go back for some more bloods again though, as having issues always pi$$ing (4-5 times during the night, 10 times during the day), could be simply water consumption related but doc wants to check prostate and other things so might as well get it checked out.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning my welsh friend :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Morning mighty man


----------



## JANIKvonD

Morning men! Off work as Austin is one year old today!! ...feeling auld


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Morning men! Off work as Austin is one year old today!! ...feeling auld


Happy Birthday to the wee one 

You know the rule when they turn one..... Crush Anavar into one meal each day :lol:


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> Morning men! Off work as Austin is one year old today!! ...feeling auld


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> Morning men! Off work as Austin is one year old today!! ...feeling auld


Fvcking hell mate, won't be long till he's changing your nappies you old get!


----------



## Jay.32

Happy birthday Austin


----------



## JANIKvonD

Thanks lads.

Mmmmm cake


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> Thanks lads.
> 
> *Mmmmm cake*


 :cursing: :2guns: :gun_bandana:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

happy birthday little man


----------



## Super_G

Happy birthday to the boy mate, tell me he's not named after a wrestler.....


----------



## Super_G

JANIKvonD said:


> Morning men! Off work as Austin is one year old today!! ...feeling auld


Just wait till he's in primary two and talking about girlfriends mate...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Super_G said:


> Just wait till he's in primary two and talking about girlfriends mate...


My oldest is 6 mate...speak of boyfriends does not go down well lol


----------



## flinty90

hope you have had a good day mate ... stuffed ya face with cake and party food have ya lol !!


----------



## Super_G

JANIKvonD said:


> My oldest is 6 mate...speak of boyfriends does not go down well lol


My girl told me a boy in her class was 'handsome' and her boyfriend whilst having my dinner last night. Put me right off my food, I know what that dirty wee [email protected]@rd is after, he might only be 7 but I know....


----------



## Craigyboy

JANIKvonD said:


> My oldest is 6 mate...speak of boyfriends does not go down well lol


6 and 1 year old feck me my eldest is fvckin 13!!!! And am still a young cvnt


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> hope you have had a good day mate ... stuffed ya face with cake and party food have ya lol !!


u fukin know it mate lol



Super_G said:


> My girl told me a boy in her class was 'handsome' and her boyfriend whilst having my dinner last night. Put me right off my food, I know what that dirty wee [email protected]@rd is after, he might only be 7 but I know....


lol, i feel ya mate...god help her first real boyfriend



Craigyboy said:


> 6 and 1 year old feck me my eldest is fvckin 13!!!! And am still a young cvnt


how old are u ya cvnt?! thought u were about 17


----------



## Craigyboy

how old are u ya cvnt?! thought u were about 17


----------



## JANIKvonD

cheers again for the bday well wishes folks....poor lads been up all night again, teething.

food wasnt as bad as you'd think yesterday. low on cals if anything..still got threw 800g of chicken & lean steak burgers.

food today-

8am- 100g whey 100g oats

10am- couple cheeseburgers

12.30pm- 2 tins tuna, 150g wholegrain pasta

4pm- 2tins tuna, 150g wholegrain pasta

5.30- 60g whey (finish work)

7.00- chicken sandwich or 2.

9.00 (PWO) 100g whey 40g dex.

10.00pm- 500g steak, cheese & greens

training- back/rear delts/biceps tonight

skin update-

its got a touch worse on my back (which wasnt bad at all) & got a few extra dots on my chest n arms....i was expecting this tho tbh as i lowered the dose of the steroids a couple days ago (25mg) and as the tane kicks in i will get an initial 'outbreak' before it gets better. happy with that.

gear- think that 900mg test i pumped in last wed is kicking in as i look full & hard today...also got that buzz where i feel like just fuking lifting sumin pmsl, should be a good sesh tonight  also gonna pop 900mg test 450mg tren in tonight & officially get this blast underway.

merry thursday x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Craigyboy said:


> how old are u ya cvnt?! thought u were about 17


Wish i was 17

Only 34 so still a baby


----------



## TELBOR

Fat cúnt! Lol

Do you work your cals out?

Hopefully skin will come good soon mate, can't be nice!

Oh and your a dirty jabbing bàstard !!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Fat cúnt! Lol
> 
> *Do you work your cals out? *
> 
> Hopefully skin will come good soon mate, can't be nice!
> 
> Oh and your a dirty jabbing bàstard !!


no mate not while bulking....yes i know i should :lol: but im a lazy fuker. as long as proteins up there & its clean then i just gauge it by fat/strength gains.....ill see what happens when the test n tren kicks in & if fats still coming too quick, ill reel cals in a touch. iv left myself in a good standing for this bulk i recon tho as strength is already shooting up without the blast + low test...should be fun.

while cutting im very strict.....mon-fri :lol:


----------



## 25434

Morning naughty pants...have a good day...


----------



## lxm

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers again for the bday well wishes folks....poor lads been up all night again, teething.
> 
> food wasnt as bad as you'd think yesterday. low on cals if anything..still got threw 800g of chicken & lean steak burgers.
> 
> food today-
> 
> 8am- 100g whey 100g oats
> 
> 10am- *couple cheeseburgers*
> 
> 12.30pm- 2 tins tuna, 150g wholegrain pasta
> 
> 4pm- 2tins tuna, 150g wholegrain pasta
> 
> 5.30- 60g whey (finish work)
> 
> 7.00- *chicken sandwich** or 2*.
> 
> 9.00 (PWO) 100g whey 40g dex.
> 
> 10.00pm- 500g steak, cheese & greens


 

Happy Thursday mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Morning naughty pants...have a good day...


morning frilly pants  u too



lxm said:


> Happy Thursday mate


chicken sarnys are alright mate....there my pre WO meal


----------



## JANIKvonD

test is deffo kicking in


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> test is deffo kicking in


Got a boner?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Got a boner?


Yes, over the old bird in the office with the big chebs & had to crack 1 off in the bog pmsl. It will only get worse too


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Yes, over the old bird in the office with the big chebs & had to crack 1 off in the bog pmsl. It will only get worse too


Is this you.......


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Is this you.......
> 
> View attachment 113123


Shame about her nose, rest is lovely


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Is this you.......
> 
> View attachment 113123


Brb off to the bog also...


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Brb off to the bog also...


I kid not a girl about 17/18 was dressed like this at my gym last night putting her foot up past her head!!


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> I kid not a girl about 17/18 was dressed like this at my gym last night putting her foot up past her head!!
> 
> View attachment 113126


See if that's the case it shouldn't be classed as rape.

If anything she's guilty of mental rape IMO, she's FORCING you to imagine fvcking her :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> See if that's the case it shouldn't be classed as rape.
> 
> If anything she's guilty of mental rape IMO, she's FORCING you to imagine fvcking her :lol:


She kept staring at me in the mirror whilst she was doing it.... Granted I was looking into her snatch!

But I'm 100% certain she had an agenda lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> She kept staring at me in the mirror whilst she was doing it.... Granted I was looking into her snatch!
> 
> But *I'm 100% certain she had an agenda* lol


That some sort of clit piercing?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That some sort of clit piercing?


Nah, that what we call piles mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

Just jabbed my first 3ml of WC TNT450  went through a vein though....breathing got a bit tough & chest went tight with c couple coughs but nothing major. Kept the needle in for a min longer so it didn't floor into the vein and fuk is, took it out slow & not a drip of blood out my leg. There was a little spot in the needle though

It begins...


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Just jabbed my first 3ml of WC TNT450  went through a vein though....breathing got a bit tough & chest went tight with c couple coughs but nothing major. Kept the needle in for a min longer so it didn't floor into the vein and fuk is, took it out slow & not a drip of blood out my leg. There was a little spot in the needle though
> 
> It begins...


Through a vein or nicked it, lol bring on the tren cough! I did it once..... Coughing for weeks


----------



## Ginger Ben

Advantage of being pale, I can see.my.veins and avoid them lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Through a vein or nicked it, lol bring on the tren cough! I did it once..... Coughing for weeks


Did what once mate? I'd say nicked it mate..iv jabbed a bit into 1 before, absolute coughing fit for 2 hr solid lol. Took a cold shower in the end to stop it?


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> She kept staring at me in the mirror whilst she was doing it.... Granted I was looking into her snatch!
> 
> But I'm 100% certain she had an agenda lol


Would have been funny if she approached you later and spoke in a spookily deep voice about 'her' upbringing in Thailand.

Wait did I say funny... I meant sexy


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Did what once mate? I'd say nicked it mate..iv jabbed a bit into 1 before, absolute coughing fit for 2 hr solid lol. Took a cold shower in the end to stop it?


I nicked a vein when on tren lol

Coughing was a great core workout though 

Cold shower, fùck that!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> I nicked a vein when on tren lol
> 
> Coughing was a great core workout though
> 
> *Cold shower, fùck that*!!


You'd love the 'plunge pool' at our saunas then lol, fuuuuukin freezing


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> You'd love the 'plunge pool' at our saunas then lol, fuuuuukin freezing


At least there is somewhere to go if you overdose on DNP.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> You'd love the 'plunge pool' at our saunas then lol, fuuuuukin freezing


Lol, your right I would :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fat/water/mirror is p!ssing me off ATM! Still got vains on delts at least  canna really see them on the pic tho lol. May do starting pics for this blast tonight


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> Fat/water/mirror is p!ssing me off ATM! Still got vains on delts at least  canna really see them on the pic tho lol. May do starting pics for this blast tonight


That nips looking a bit delicate mate, get some letro down you!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Back n biceps-

Hammer pulldowns-

Stack (98kg) x 10

Stack x 10

Dropset..

Stack x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

Heaviest 98kg iv ever felt!! Wires were all freyed & wheels squeaking like fuk!

Straight arm lat pushdowns-

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 12

40kg x 8

Superset with rope curls-

3sets x failure

Reverse cable flys-

3 sets x failure

Lat pulldowns-

2sets 56kg x 15

Rows-

2 sets x 20

Bar curls (cable)-

3sets x 15

Done. Totally fooooked


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

^^good man!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Another p!sh pic just for comparison starting point of this blast. (excuse the peedo tash PMSL)


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> That nips looking a bit delicate mate, get some letro down you!


Just popped half an adex, see how I get on with this first as iv never used an AI x


----------



## tyramhall

Looking good bro. I love that handcuffe pose you do. With that tash your defo jail material lol!


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> Another p!sh pic just for comparison starting point of this blast. (excuse the peedo tash PMSL)


That tash makes you look like this cvnt


----------



## Ginger Ben

That for comic relief that tash??


----------



## TELBOR




----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> That tash makes you look like this cvnt
> 
> View attachment 113166


Pmsl funny mate....this is EXACTLY why I grew a beard! For a fancy dress party a couple week ago & I shaved everything off except the tash to p!ss the mrs off. I fukin forgot about it & went to work today with it :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

not a great sleep last night, slight pip this morning too. was in the shower this morning and my nose just exploded with blood...a side from the steroid tabs im on apparently (was pre warned about it). lips & skin is drying out now too so will start popping on the cream they gave is.

food today-

8am- 100g whey 100g oats

10.30- 350g chicken 100g rice

12.30- 350g chicken 100g rice

4pm- 100g whey 100g oats

then its all systems go for my daughters Bday party tonight so diet will go to fuk.....if i actualy have time to eat lol.


----------



## Uk_mb

JANIKvonD said:


> not a great sleep last night, slight pip this morning too. was in the shower this morning and my nose just exploded with blood...a side from the steroid tabs im on apparently (was pre warned about it). lips & skin is drying out now too so will start popping on the cream they gave is.
> 
> then its all systems go for my daughters Bday party tonight so diet will go to fuk.....if i actualy have time to eat lol.


you mean your dognuts and ice cream diet :lol:

Yeah tane will dry your lips out terribly amte, i had it , and if you let them stay dry for too long without cream/lip balm its fckin kills for days,

i ran out of everything (cream wise) and i was in bed with the missus couldnt be ars3d going downstairs to get her lip balm.... i used lube instead.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good day Janet, enjoy the party!

Tane sides sound a bit moody but hopefully the pros are worth it


----------



## 25434

Happy Friday Jan...have a good party.....hee heee....trauma...kiddies parties...lol

thattashsniggersnigger...cough :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## onthebuild

Now then Janet, glad the tanes kicking in for you buddy, won't be too long till it takes hold then.

Jesus two birthdays in a week, bet your bank accounts not looking to happy ATM, they all having iPads and such?

Has the little man started his first test cycle now he's come of age?


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Now then Janet, glad the tanes kicking in for you buddy, won't be too long till it takes hold then.
> 
> Jesus two birthdays in a week, bet your bank accounts not looking to happy ATM, they all having iPads and such?
> 
> Has the little man started his first test cycle now he's come of age?


lol fukin tell is bout it mate....had my other daughters 4 weeks ago too!! there ADDICTED to the ipads mate (got them for chrimbo) i downloaded a shark game last night for them where u go about eating ppl floating about on inflatible rings n sh!t....said there not getting in the water again. great dad :lol:

the wee mans bigger than me already.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Uk_mb said:


> you mean your dognuts and ice cream diet :lol:
> 
> Yeah tane will dry your lips out terribly amte, i had it , and if you let them stay dry for too long without cream/lip balm its fckin kills for days,
> 
> i ran out of everything (cream wise) and i was in bed with the missus couldnt be ars3d going downstairs to get her lip balm.... *i used lube instead*.


llf just rub ur mrs dirty knickers accross ur gums?



Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good day Janet, enjoy the party!
> 
> Tane sides sound a bit moody but hopefully the pros are worth it


its the steroid tabs causing all the bother mate.

cheers bud :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Happy Friday Jan...have a good party.....hee heee....trauma...kiddies parties...lol
> 
> thattashsniggersnigger...cough :whistling: :laugh:


u love the tash flubs! cheers pal


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> llf just rub ur mrs dirty knickers accross ur gums?
> 
> *its the steroid tabs causing all the bother mate.*
> 
> cheers bud :beer:


Oh the irony......lol


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> lol fukin tell is bout it mate....had my other daughters 4 weeks ago too!! there ADDICTED to the ipads mate (got them for chrimbo) i downloaded a shark game last night for them where u go about eating ppl floating about on inflatible rings n sh!t....said there not getting in the water again. great dad :lol:
> 
> the wee mans bigger than me already.


Pmsl, I know which game it is.... Mine play it too 

Unlucky on the bday front, suppose its nice to eat cake cake and more cake!! :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all! lucy had a braw time at her party last night......only got 3 more kids Bday partys today & tomorrow to attent (atleast iv just to sit on my erse these ones)...1 of them is in the cinema to see the new OZ...think im more excited to see it than them pmsl. + we're going out with the family for tea tonight + they've got dancing & skating lessons....its a hard fukin life i tell ya!!!

food will most likely be shyte today! will top up protein with a few shakes.

I HAVE PIP FROM HELL!!.....quite funny actually lol (i do somehow enjoy a bad pip) altho legs will be a :nono: . what did i expect tbh- not done left quad in about 3 month so i re open it with 1.4g of test & tren pmsl. good times

have a good day sha*ggers*


----------



## TELBOR

Fun packed day for you plus some awesome PIP!! 

Have a good one mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Fun packed day for you plus some awesome PIP!!
> 
> Have a good one mate


i will manage mate  cheers dude x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Fun packed day for you plus some awesome PIP!!
> 
> Have a good one mate


Wait til some kid smacks him in the leg pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Wait til some kid smacks him in the leg pmsl


thats what im dreading mate pmsl...i cant be held responsible for my action afterwards surely? (lying on the ground crying)

honestly tho, i get left with my little man so need to chase after him in the baby bit...alot of small obsticals to crawl under :no: lol


----------



## Super_G

I have been awake since 1am, it's now 6am and I don't think il sleep again for a while after reading this f*cked up chat :lol:


----------



## XRichHx

So did you get hooked by a toddler in the pip? lol


----------



## Guest

XRichHx said:


> So did you get hooked by a toddler in the pip? lol


That sounds so wrong no matter how you try to read it ! lol


----------



## George-Bean

What exactly is pip? I see it mentioned a lot.

Looking good in your pics mate, we won't mention the tash ;-D


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> What exactly is pip? I see it mentioned a lot.
> 
> Looking good in your pics mate, we won't mention the tash ;-D


Post injection pain. Muscle you jab gets sore a day or so afterwards. Some gear, brands are worse than others.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Post injection pain. Muscle you jab gets sore a day or so afterwards. Some gear, brands are worse than others.


Nah, PIP is Picture in Picture on the television


----------



## TELBOR

Morning tash!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Super_G said:


> I have been awake since 1am, it's now 6am and I don't think il sleep again for a while after reading this f*cked up chat :lol:


tren keeping u up mate? the dreams are kicking in & iv been up since 5am! shytemare



XRichHx said:


> So did you get hooked by a toddler in the pip? lol


lol the worse i got it over the w.e was when i was lying on the couch & my daughter senton bombed my leg from the couch arm! still barely walk today



George-Bean said:


> What exactly is pip? I see it mentioned a lot.
> 
> Looking good in your pics mate, we won't mention the tash ;-D


cheers buddy! & thanks for the 30 likes this morning pmsl x


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all! hope u had yourselves a fine w.e.....mine was mental, but the kids had a cracking time so happy days.

w.e update

-pip's still destroying me llf.

-foods been terrible/not enough over the w.e.

-sleeps been p!sh over the w.e too...no sure if tren, skin or PIP causing.

food today-

10am- 90g whey, 150g oats & a blob of jam or PB or both 

12.30- 300g chicken 100g rice

3pm- 300g chicken 100g rice

5.30- 100g whey 100g oats

7pm PWO- 90g whey 40g dex

8.00pm- 500g chicken balmoral (200g haggis) pots, greens & a bit peppercorn sauce

10.00- pint of milk & PB

skin update-

better in places....much worse in others, mainly back (which was clearish before). skins fairly tight all over tbh, got a few dots on my chin too. got another sudden gush out my beak last night too! trying to keep on top of the dry lips.

*chest & delts tonight*! shame i had to miss my leg sesh but ill get it in as soon as i can..gonna have to do legs on jab days from now on so iv a week to recover from any PIP i might get from this visious blend, also gonna warm the vial etc & keep on top of reducing PIP.

that about it? good stuff


----------



## 25434

Morning cheeky pants...get some vaseline on your lips to keep them soft...it works well...keeps 'em kissable..hee hee..errmm..sorry for saying that..I meant for your wife of course not anyone else...have a good day..


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Morning cheeky pants...get some vaseline on your lips to keep them soft...it works well...keeps 'em kissable..hee hee..errmm..sorry for saying that..I meant for your wife of course not anyone else...have a good day..


morning flubs  vaseline is what im using.....just had trying to find a clean bit in the tub where iv not dipped into pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> morning flubs  vaseline is what im using.....just had trying to find a clean bit in the tub where iv not dipped into pmsl


pmsl, nothing worse than walking round with a few pubes stuck to your lips eh mate? :lol:

Glad w.e. was good, my leg still hurts from PCt400, fvcking stuff!! Won't be buying any more of it that's for damn sure!

Hopefully skin is going the right direction, they say it gets worse before it gets better with tane.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, nothing worse than walking round with a few pubes stuck to your lips eh mate? :lol:
> 
> Glad w.e. was good, my leg still hurts from PCt400, fvcking stuff!! Won't be buying any more of it that's for damn sure!
> 
> Hopefully skin is going the right direction, they say it gets worse before it gets better with tane.


pmsl exactly mate. na not touched the PC 400 in about 6 weeks.....PIP still hurts from the 3ml TNT DEPOT 450 i pushed into my left quad on thursday :lol:

yes hopefully skin is on the mend....deffo looks better


----------



## Sweat

Evening you Schlagggg!

How goes? Where is the chest and delts workout you promised earlier?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Chest n delts- (week 2 of new routine)

High incline DB press-

35kg x 10

40kg x 10 (heaviest they had)

40kg x 9

25kg x failure

Very weak on these ATM, looking forward to improving them again

Low decline bb press-

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Seated OHP (hammer grip)-

107kg (stack) x 10

90kg x 10

90kg x failure

Dips-

3 sets BW x failure

Superset with..

Side laterals-

15kg x failure

15kg x failure > 10kg x failure

15kg x failure > 10kg x failure

Seated iso press- (dropset)

110kg x failure

80kg x failure

60kg x failure

30kg x failure

OUCH!!! Loved that sesh tbh. Really focused on the squeeze at the top of each press. Weights 102kg and still plenty veins etc.....got a fukin barrel of a belly though llf, tabs are bloating me to fuk!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good sesh mate, nice volume


----------



## JANIKvonD

another sleepless night  pure pash. body feels ace today though..very relaxed & iv got my possitive head on, not fukin like me at all llf.

food today (ran out of chicken)-

8am- 100g whey 100g oats

10.30- 2tins tuna 100g wholegrain pasta

12.30- 2tins tuna 100g wholegrain pasta

3.30- 100g whey 100g oats

5.30- 60g whey (finish work)

6.30- 500g chicken fanjitas

9.30- pint o milk & PB

(might swap the oats @ 3.30 for some PB...see how i feel)

rest day today!...kids are ill:sad: so off school/nursery.

still a couple inch of snow here but its fuking solid

have a good ane


----------



## Jay.32

snow mg:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> snow mg:


Yup

pics not showing up lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

JANIKvonD said:


> Chest n delts- (week 2 of new routine)
> 
> High incline DB press-
> 
> 35kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 10 (heaviest they had)
> 
> 40kg x 9
> 
> 25kg x failure
> 
> Very weak on these ATM, looking forward to improving them again
> 
> Low decline bb press-
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> Seated OHP (hammer grip)-
> 
> 107kg (stack) x 10
> 
> 90kg x 10
> 
> 90kg x failure
> 
> Dips-
> 
> 3 sets BW x failure
> 
> Superset with..
> 
> Side laterals-
> 
> 15kg x failure
> 
> 15kg x failure > 10kg x failure
> 
> 15kg x failure > 10kg x failure
> 
> Seated iso press- (dropset)
> 
> 110kg x failure
> 
> 80kg x failure
> 
> 60kg x failure
> 
> 30kg x failure
> 
> OUCH!!! Loved that sesh tbh. Really focused on the squeeze at the top of each press. Weights 102kg and still plenty veins etc.....got a fukin barrel of a belly though llf, tabs are bloating me to fuk!


Nice workout geezer!


----------



## Guest

You on Tren geezer ? Hence the not sleeping ?


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> another sleepless night  pure pash. body feels ace today though..very relaxed & iv got my possitive head on, not fukin like me at all llf.
> 
> food today (ran out of chicken)-
> 
> 8am- 100g whey 100g oats
> 
> 10.30- 2tins tuna 100g wholegrain pasta
> 
> 12.30- 2tins tuna 100g wholegrain pasta
> 
> 3.30- 100g whey 100g oats
> 
> 5.30- 60g whey (finish work)
> 
> 6.30- 500g chicken fanjitas
> 
> 9.30- pint o milk & PB
> 
> (might swap the oats @ 3.30 for some PB...see how i feel)
> 
> rest day today!...kids are ill:sad: so off school/nursery.
> 
> still a couple inch of snow here but its fuking solid
> 
> have a good ane


I like the way you eat. Nothing nicer than 2 tins of tuna.

How's the pip?


----------



## 25434

Afternoon cheeky pants...feeling positive hey? hummmm....well, that's good for a Tuesday...noice one...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Nice workout geezer!


cheers dude!



Cheeky Monkey said:


> You on Tren geezer ? Hence the not sleeping ?


yeh mate just started it on thursday.....fukin stuff :lol: i was playing candy crush (game on FB) before i went to bed last night & had a dream i was making some killer combo's on it LMAO!!...fukin sad even thinking about it


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Nice workout geezer!





XRichHx said:


> I like the way you eat. Nothing nicer than 2 tins of tuna.
> 
> How's the pip?


its all starting to go down too easy atm...scary.

pip is MUCH better today buddy! gonna leave legs till thurs (jab day) so i dont miss a week again...p!ssed me rite off



Flubs said:


> Afternoon cheeky pants...feeling positive hey? hummmm....well, that's good for a Tuesday...noice one...


afternoon lover!! im feeling good.....should see the ties my head office just sent me as part of my new uniform...pink and black striped with a black shirt pmsl, can fuk rite off


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers dude!
> 
> yeh mate just started it on thursday.....fukin stuff :lol: i was playing candy crush (game on FB) before i went to bed last night & had a dream i was making some killer combo's on it LMAO!!...fukin sad even thinking about it


I get the mad dreams, but I sleep like a baby on it. I don't get night sweats at all apart from the same night after I jab.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I get the mad dreams, but I sleep like a baby on it. I don't get night sweats at all apart from the same night after I jab.


im on steroid tabs for my skin too which were fukin my sleep anyway, so paired with tren & iv no fukin chance lol. ill get some diazepam if it keeps up


----------



## JANIKvonD

Got a solid 6hr last night, woulda preferred my 8 but was busy till late last night. Skins looking better every day again, will get a pic up tonight.

Food-

100g oats 100g whey

350g chicken 100g rice

350g chicken 100g rice

100oats 100g whey

90g whey 40g dex 20g glute (PWO)

500g steak pots greens

Pint milk & PB

Training back n rear delts tonight (maybe some direct biceps stuff too)

Have a good ane


----------



## TELBOR

Sounds better mate, nice to get some solid kip!

I keep waking up 30 mins before my alarm lol well annoying.

Enjoy the back session :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Sounds better mate, nice to get some solid kip!
> 
> I keep waking up 30 mins before my alarm lol well annoying.
> 
> Enjoy the back session :beer:


lol same here mate, then refuse to get out bed until iv had my hole :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> lol same here mate, then refuse to get out bed until iv had my hole :lol:


Haha, it's a principle thing :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning dude good to hear ya skin is getting better


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> Morning dude good to hear ya skin is getting better


morning muckar! cheers bud, will see what happens when i lower the steroid tab dose tomorrow


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> morning muckar! cheers bud, will see what happens when i lower the steroid tab dose tomorrow


Ahh you going on a cruise with em? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Ahh you going on a cruise with em? :lol:


these things fuk u rite up....nose keeps bursting (both nostrils lol)


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> these things fuk u rite up....nose keeps bursting (both nostrils lol)


Isn't that a side of accutane too?


----------



## Craigyboy

onthebuild said:


> Isn't that a side of accutane too?


It's a side of a punch in the face


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Isn't that a side of accutane too?


fuk nose

get it :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Craigyboy said:


> It's a side of a punch in the face


what u sayin ya big pr**k...hows the cycle going?


----------



## JANIKvonD

2 chicken meals...appetites getting outta hand now tbh, scared to up the cals tho until the gears in full flow


----------



## Craigyboy

JANIKvonD said:


> what u sayin ya big pr**k...hows the cycle going?


It's starting to come together big boy, starting to see some slight differences I am leaning out a little and strength is coming back now

Am hungry as fook this week must be the equipose


----------



## Guest

My appetite is off the chart ! It's doing my head in, I can't stop eating,. lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Back/rear delts/traps-

Lat pulldown-

40kg x 10

90kg x 10

80kg x 10

75kg x 10

EZ row with chest supported on an incline bench-

70kg x 10

120kg x 6 full. Then partials

100kg x 10

70kg x failure

Incline DB rear delt flys ( on same incline bench as ^)-

15kg (each hand) x 12

15kg x 12 > 10kg x failure

15kg x 12 > 10kg x failure

Superset with..

Bb shrugs

3sets 120kg x failure

Hammer rows (dropset)-

107kg (stack) x failure (11 + partials)

79kg x failure

59kg x failure

39kg x failure

Straight arm pushdowns (v bar)-

3 sets 40kg x failure

Superset with..

Db curls-

20kg x 10

25kg x 6 (got a shooting pain in my left arm so stopped)

20kg x 10 > 10kg x failure

Done. Strength has taken an almighty leap over the past 2 weeks...so has weight, 103kg today!!! Crazy. Lovely sesh anyway, off home for balmoral chicken & baked pots


----------



## JANIKvonD

Took a poofy cannon shot for the bicep thread llf


----------



## JANIKvonD

103kg...fat pr**k


----------



## JANIKvonD

slept in for work! up all night & fel asleep 10 min before my alarm....musta turned it off in my sleep pmsl, ahwell its nearly the w.e.

food today-

oats n whey

chicken n rice

chicken n rice

oats n whey

whey

steak n pots

then depending on how bad a day i have...i will have a few coronnas & cheesecake 

training legs tonight!...absolutely fuked from last nights sesh but due to family life ill not get in over the w.e...so its tonight or missed! + ITS JAB DAY!! 3ml of glorious TNT DEPOT 450 

have a good ane


----------



## Davey666

JANIKvonD said:


> Took a poofy cannon shot for the bicep thread llf


Looks like your going to take someone from behind :lol:

Looking good though buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Davey666

I think we have found the UK-M phantom sheep shagger :lol:


----------



## lxm

Enjoy the the jab mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Davey666 said:


> I think we have found the UK-M phantom sheep shagger :lol:


Lol was never any doubt in my mind


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> My appetite is off the chart ! It's doing my head in, I can't stop eating,. lol


better than not being hungry enough i suppose though eh lol



Davey666 said:


> *Looks like your going to take someone from behind * :lol:
> 
> Looking good though buddy :thumbup1:


ud know all too well ya cvnt :lol:



Davey666 said:


> I think we have found the UK-M phantom sheep shagger :lol:





lxm said:


> Enjoy the the jab mate!


cheers buddy


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> Took a poofy cannon shot for the bicep thread llf


looking big there mate compared to the other pic's of ya :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> looking big there mate compared to the other pic's of ya :thumb:


theres a compliment with a nice undertone mate :lol: nobend. better lighting i suppose mate


----------



## TELBOR

Well fat


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning mate, nice gun shot. Not looking fat you daft cvnt, holding that weight pretty well IMO


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Well fat





Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, nice gun shot. *Not looking fat *you daft cvnt, holding that weight pretty well IMO


auch ill need to up the calories then  cheers lads, cant wait for this cycle to kick in....2013 WILL BE A GROWING YEAR


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> auch ill need to up the calories then  cheers lads, cant wait for this cycle to kick in....2013 WILL BE A GROWING YEAR


Yeah none of this lean bulking bullsh1t that's become popular, it's full on power belly or nothing! :lol:

You're going to be huge when it kicks in mate as already a good sized lump. 110kg easy on this cycle I reckon.


----------



## Guest

There is a UK-M phantom sheep shagger ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah none of this lean bulking bullsh1t that's become popular, it's full on power belly or nothing! :lol:
> 
> You're going to be huge when it kicks in mate as already a good sized lump. 110kg easy on this cycle I reckon.


hopefully mate. got to 107kg last bulk...was a rite tubby. looking for atleast the same again although i was baw deep in Dbol last time so might just hit the same weight again but leaner obv. gonna throw some SD in at somepoint too


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> hopefully mate. got to 107kg last bulk...was a rite tubby. looking for atleast the same again although i was baw deep in Dbol last time so might just hit the same weight again but leaner obv. gonna throw some SD in at somepoint too


Tren should help you keep leaner as you pile the cals in. Dbol on a good diet shouldn't do to much damage to waistline. I ran it for 7 weeks at the start of this cycle and only lost a couple lbs when I dropped it so wasn't holding too much water on it.

Try tbol instead of dbol maybe though if you're worried? I can't recommend winny highly enough at the moment for ending a cycle though, it's awesome.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Tren should help you keep leaner as you pile the cals in. Dbol on a good diet shouldn't do to much damage to waistline. I ran it for 7 weeks at the start of this cycle and only lost a couple lbs when I dropped it so wasn't holding too much water on it.
> 
> Try tbol instead of dbol maybe though if you're worried? I can't recommend winny highly enough at the moment for ending a cycle though, it's awesome.


na dude i love a big belly....makes for a great transformation thread for my cutting cycle afterwards  gonna keep winny & var for my cut. hate Dbol but so either Tbol or superdrol me thinks for this bulk


----------



## Ginger Ben

pmsl you cutting, with your appetite....now that I'm going to want to see


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl you cutting, with your appetite....now that I'm going to want to see


its not easy! plenty drugs & 2 cardio sesh's a day seems to work well to counteract the massive amounts of calories  gonna cut on 3000 this time round i think...see how goes. going away in oct so hopefully be a nice shape for that


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> its not easy! plenty drugs & 2 cardio sesh's a day seems to work well to counteract the massive amounts of calories  gonna cut on 3000 this time round i think...see how goes. going away in oct so hopefully be a nice shape for that


Sounds like a solid plan! Going to have to face that demon myself at some stage, not for a while though


----------



## JANIKvonD

Legs & OHP

Standing OHP (bb)-

70kg x 10

80kg x 8

80kg x 6 (back went funny as I was looking in the mirror & wasnt paying attention to where the bb was hovering lol)

60kg x failure

Squats-

70kg x 10

100kg x 8

115kg x 6 PB

60kg x failure

Quad extension-

65kg x 12

80kg x 10 PB > 40kg x failure

90kg (stack) x 9 > 40kg x failure. PB

Lying Ham curls-

50kg x 10 PB (usually 40kg x failure but this is highest weight iv used)

65kg x 6 PB > 35kg x failure

50kg x 10 > 35kg x failure

Calf raises-

3sets 180kg x failure

Done. PBs galore, great considering I missed legs last week lol. Happy wi that


----------



## JANIKvonD

The impossible just happened!!! I didn't finish my tea....feel Shyte.

560g steak, pile of pots, green beans, onions mushrooms pepper corn sauce. Left about 10%

....this may be my last day on this earth ppl. Hope u had fun following my journey pmsl

Off for a BJ


----------



## JANIKvonD

Canna believe iv just injected 3ml of the wrong substance PMSL. Will jab the TNT tomorrow....so that'll be 1.8g test & 450g tren this week lol.


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> Canna believe iv just injected 3ml of the wrong substance PMSL. Will jab the TNT tomorrow....so that'll be 1.8g test & 450g tren this week lol.


Lol. What did you inject?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Canna believe iv just injected 3ml of the wrong substance PMSL. Will jab the TNT tomorrow....so that'll be 1.8g test & 450g tren this week lol.


What did you pin fvcktard?


----------



## onthebuild

Ginger Ben said:


> What did you pin fvcktard?


Meat injection I'm betting :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

silly boy:confused1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Lol. What did you inject?





Ginger Ben said:


> What did you pin fvcktard?





onthebuild said:


> Meat injection I'm betting :lol:





Jay.32 said:


> silly boy:confused1:


it was unlabled test (300mg/ml) ....vials the same as the WC stuff (without the sticker obv), was just in a world of my own llf. the funny thing was, i was looking at the stopper & thinking to myself 'this stopper looks a bit p!sh...gonna need to check if these are fake' :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

feeling good today! had a decent sleep so happy as fook.

food today-

8am- 100g whey 100g oats

10am- 350g chicken 100g rice (got some seasoned chilli breadcrumbs for the chicken)

12.30am- 350g chicken 100g rice

3.30am- 100g whey few spoons of PB

6.30pm- not sure yet...home made curry maybe (500g chicken) & some sorta pudding

10pm- 6-10whole eggs mashed in a cup with butter (see how hungry i am at this time)

skin update-

still improving even at the lowered dose of the sted tabs. went to the saunas last night & my training partner said he cant believe how much better it is, so happy days.

supposed to be a rest day today but i might squeeze an arm n abs sesh tonight....having a few bevys (and whatever else) tomorrow night in the hoose.


----------



## XRichHx

Good day of food there mate.

Looking decent in your avi.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good news on the old skin mate, must be nice to see it clearing up after so long trying other shiz out.


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Good day of food there mate.
> 
> Looking decent in your avi.


thanks mate. & there'll be an extra 90g whey 40g dex 20g glute if i do train tonight



Ginger Ben said:


> Good news on the old skin mate, must be nice to see it clearing up after so long trying other shiz out.


cheers bud, only really flared up after chrimbo so not really been made to suffer too much (thank fuk its winter lol)...& was only 2 weeks into anti'Bs before the doc sent me to dermo, so overall its been quick as fuk to sort out  really do feel for the cvnts who get this tho...im not self consious in the slightest (prob because iv got a supportive mrs & am settled down) but couldnt imagen taken a burd up the road and revealing that to her :mellow:

the dermo sent me a letter saying they'd hope for anything upto a 20% improvement when i next go back.....id say its a good 65% better....which make me even more sure that it was the PC TT400


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> thanks mate. & there'll be an extra 90g whey 40g dex 20g glute if i do train tonight
> 
> cheers bud, only really flared up after chrimbo so not really been made to suffer too much (thank fuk its winter lol)...& was only 2 weeks into anti'Bs before the doc sent me to dermo, so overall its been quick as fuk to sort out  really do feel for the cvnts who get this tho...im not self consious in the slightest (prob because iv got a supportive mrs & am settled down) but couldnt imagen taken a burd up the road and revealing that to her :mellow:
> 
> the dermo sent me a letter saying they'd hope for anything upto a 20% improvement when i next go back.....id say its a good 65% better....which make me even more sure that it was the PC TT400


That's brilliant then mate. PC t400 can suck my fat one, it's taken until today (over a week) for that pip to go away from it. I've got a vial of wc t250 coming instead so will run my cycle for a few more weeks to use that up then come off. Pc is going in the bin!


----------



## Guest

LOL @ jabbing the wrong stuff ! lol I wish I had that many vials I could put the wrong gear in ! lol ya daft bugger


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> LOL @ jabbing the wrong stuff ! lol I wish I had that many vials I could put the wrong gear in ! lol ya daft bugger


lol. woulda jabbed the propper stuff last night too but thought id wait & see what PIP was like today ....fuk having 2 monster PIPs in both legs llf


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> lol. woulda jabbed the propper stuff last night too but thought id wait & see what PIP was like today ....fuk having 2 monster PIPs in both legs llf


I'd have stuck it in, in the same place anyway ! lol If ya gonna get pip , then fk it, get pip grande !


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I'd have stuck it in, in the same place anyway ! lol If ya gonna get pip , then fk it, get pip grande !


6ml- 1.8g test & 450mg tren in the right quad........fuuuuk that :lol:


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> 6ml- 1.8g test & 450mg tren in the right quad........fuuuuk that :lol:


Chicken ! lol


----------



## Sweat

Hey up bruiser,

Looking good in the new avi mate, solid work there.

Lol @ pinning wrong stuff, I always do this, forget what day it is and am like is it 2ml of TMTE today or 1ml of TMTE and 1ml of Test400.... so I just have 1 vial of each, easiest way, lol.

On any orals at the moment?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Hey up bruiser,
> 
> Looking good in the new avi mate, solid work there.
> 
> Lol @ pinning wrong stuff, I always do this, forget what day it is and am like is it 2ml of TMTE today or 1ml of TMTE and 1ml of Test400.... so I just have 1 vial of each, easiest way, lol.
> 
> On any orals at the moment?


cheers dude. if im not jabbing the wrong stuff, then im forgetting jabs :lol: ahwell aslong as im above the mortals..im happy 

no orals atm bud....liver will be taking a beating from there sted tabs & tane so gonna wait till im finished the steroid ones (10th april) .


----------



## JANIKvonD

Poofy arm sesh

CGBP- (about 6" gap between hands)

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

Superset with..

DB curls (nice n slow)-

20kg (each hand) x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10 > 10kg x failure

Dips-

BW x 15

BW + 20kg x 15

BW + 20kg x 15

BW + 40kg x 11

Superset with..

Rope curls-

3/4 stack x 12

Stack x 9

3/4stack x 10

3/4 stack x failure

Reverse grip bb curls-

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x failure > 20kg x failure

Superset with..

Slight incline DB skulls-

17.5kg (each hand) x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x failure > 12.5kg x failure

Done. Feeling strong...even with a couple niggles in my arms n elbows.

Off to cook some curry!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Just pushed 3ml TNT depot 450 into left quad. Get a funny taste in my mouth when I jab it? Tastes & smells like DNP tbh lol...


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> Just pushed 3ml TNT depot 450 into left quad. Get a funny taste in my mouth when I jab it? Tastes & smells like DNP tbh lol...


If you wake up and your legs melted into yellow goo, then you know you got the wrong vial again ! LOL


----------



## Galaxy

Looking huuge in your new avi mate  Strong cnut too.....should mate some impressive gains off this cycle


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> If you wake up and your legs melted into yellow goo, then you know you got the wrong vial again ! LOL


Pip in both quads today!!! Lol



Galaxy said:


> Looking huuge in your new avi mate  Strong cnut too.....should mate some impressive gains off this cycle


Thanks buddy! Yeh got a feeling this is gonna be a good 1


----------



## 25434

Galaxy said:


> Looking huuge in your new avi mate  Strong cnut too.....should mate some impressive gains off this cycle


Morning jan...have a great day and here's hoping your legs don't turn into yellow goo? Lolwut? Hehehe...I've got skid dearly doo da idea wut all that is about but it sounds bad maaaaaaaan......enjoy the weekend..


----------



## 25434

Oh sod...I've got no idea why I quoted galaxy there flol...errrmmmm...it wuz a blunder.....soz.... Durrrppppp....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Morning jan...have a great day and here's hoping your legs don't turn into yellow goo? Lolwut? Hehehe...*I've got skid dearly* doo da idea wut all that is about but it sounds bad maaaaaaaan......enjoy the weekend..


Had to read this a few times :confused1: :lol:

Morning buddy!!....yellow goo joke- I complained my steroids that I injected into my quad last night smelt like DNP (DNP is bright yellow).

Hope u have a braw w.e ma dear x


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> Had to read this a few times :confused1: :lol:
> 
> Morning buddy!!....yellow goo joke- I complained my steroids that I injected into my quad last night smelt like DNP (DNP is bright yellow).
> 
> Hope u have a braw w.e ma dear x


Thanks...I'm on my iPad it changes my spellings and I don't notice it...soz...that word was skidderlee dooo daaa...you know? That well known phrase that everyone uses alllllll the time. :whistling: :laugh: Hehe....my street cred is pants I know...lol...I can live with it...you have a great weekend too...just going for coffee in a min....laters cheeky pants, laters...


----------



## Davey666

Good Morning Jan... Looks like a nice session you had :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Davey666 said:


> Good Morning Jan... Looks like a nice session you had :thumbup1:


It was a lovely wee sesh to end the week mate  elbows no feeling to great today thought lol.

GP qualifying today & a few bevys tonight....braw


----------



## Davey666

JANIKvonD said:


> It was a lovely wee sesh to end the week mate  elbows no feeling to great today thought lol.
> 
> GP qualifying today & a few bevys tonight....braw


Who you think will win this weekend


----------



## defdaz

JANIKvonD said:


> It was a lovely wee sesh to end the week mate  elbows no feeling to great today thought lol.
> 
> GP qualifying today & a few bevys tonight....braw


Deca might help the ol' joints mate...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Davey666 said:


> Who you think will win this weekend


No sure mate...need to see them first as I missed the early show. Hopefully diresta does some damage this season (fellow jock n all) but I recon raikkonen will be up there


----------



## JANIKvonD

defdaz said:


> Deca might help the ol' joints mate...


Just started a tren blast mate....no that brave to run both pmsl. I'll sup some oil in the meantime


----------



## lxm

moarnin.


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> moarnin.


Moarnin min x


----------



## lxm

Whos the **** monster in the AVI mate ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> Whos the **** monster in the AVI mate ?


Get involved in this sesh we're supposed to be having mate & you'll find out


----------



## defdaz

JANIKvonD said:


> Just started a tren blast mate....no that brave to run both pmsl. I'll sup some oil in the meantime


Stop being a pu55y and get some deca and pramiplex down yer neck son. :lol:


----------



## Davey666

JANIKvonD said:


> No sure mate...need to see them first as I missed the early show. Hopefully diresta does some damage this season (fellow jock n all) but I recon raikkonen will be up there


He did alright in practise but you never know what fuel loads the rest had.

Was hoping button did well but by the sounds of it the car needs scrapping :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

defdaz said:


> Stop being a pu55y and get some deca and pramiplex down yer neck son. :lol:


Fuk it be aswell lol, was gonna add more tren later but may add deca instead 900test/450tren/450deca 



Davey666 said:


> He did alright in practise but you never know what fuel loads the rest had.
> 
> Was hoping button did well but by the sounds of it the car needs scrapping :lol:


I'll put my professional opinion up after iv seen qualifying


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk it be aswell lol, was gonna add more tren later but may add deca instead 900test/450tren/450deca
> 
> I'll put my professional opinion up after iv seen qualifying


Got a while to wait then it's not on till midnight now pmsl


----------



## Guest

STop talking about fking deca ! lol got me thinking about next blast already ! And I need to cruise first after this one ! lol


----------



## Sweat

defdaz said:


> Deca might help the ol' joints mate...





JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk it be aswell lol, was gonna add more tren later but may add deca instead 900test/450tren/450deca


My joints are playing up too, would of considered adding deca in too but will likely blow me up and not what I want on a cut.

Janik, you need more Tren in that mix mate... Tren Tren Tren!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> My joints are playing up too, would of considered adding deca in too but will likely blow me up and not what I want on a cut.
> 
> Janik, you need more Tren in that mix mate... Tren Tren Tren!!!


Lol according to PScarb a 2:1 ratio of test n tren works best.....so yes....more tren lol


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol according to PScarb a 2:1 ratio of test n tren works best.....so yes....more tren lol


According to Aus, 17 gallons of Tren works best... more Tren required either way! 

I on almost 2:1 actually to be fair.


----------



## Craigyboy

JANIKvonD said:


> Get involved in this sesh we're supposed to be having mate & you'll find out


Is this a bum fiddling sesh?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Craigyboy said:


> Is this a bum fiddling sesh?


We'll see where it leads mate pmsl. He's from dundee so been bursting his head for a sesh


----------



## Jay.32

wales................... that is all


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> wales................... that is all


You's win the rugger? I'm didna watch any of it (not a sports fan really )


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> You's win the rugger? I'm didna watch any of it (not a sports fan really )


your just a food fan.... pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> your just a food fan.... pmsl


Yeaaahhh boiiiiiu


----------



## Craigyboy

What you doing up at this time? Thought you were ****ing it up last night


----------



## JANIKvonD

Craigyboy said:


> What you doing up at this time? Thought you were ****ing it up last night


And that's the reason I'm still up


----------



## Craigyboy

JANIKvonD said:


> And that's the reason I'm still up


Not bad for some, I have just had buzz light year shoved up my nose by a 3 year old terrorist


----------



## Guest

Craigyboy said:


> Not bad for some, I have just had buzz light year shoved up my nose by a 3 year old terrorist


lmfao


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

JANIKvonD said:


> And that's the reason I'm still up


sterling work! how you doing fella?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Uk_mb said:


> Just curious lads.
> 
> Anyone ever used these
> 
> View attachment 114228
> 
> 
> Thought I may aswell take advantage of their free postage so bought a fair bit


eugh.....pct? foook that :lol:

na iv never used anything other than nolva & clomid for pct bud x


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Janet, good weekend mate??

I worked :cursing: no rest for the wicked..


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Janet, good weekend mate??
> 
> I worked :cursing: no rest for the wicked..


was a very good w.e mate cheers...had a bit of a blow out so heads back in the game now


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> was a very good w.e mate cheers...had a bit of a blow out so heads back in the game now


blow out??? I like your blow outs  tell me more???


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dirk McQuickly said:


> sterling work! how you doing fella?


im good mate! a bit on the fragile side today & diet was terrible over the w.e (not enough food consumed) so gonna have a high protein/super high carb day today....skip the gym tonight...early night...leg over. start training for the week tomorrow...no want to waste a sesh being low on energy & tbh im still feeling my arm sesh from friday :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> im good mate! a bit on the fragile side today & diet was terrible over the w.e (not enough food consumed) so gonna have a high protein/super high carb day today....skip the gym tonight...early night...leg over. start training for the week tomorrow...no want to waste a sesh being low on energy & tbh im still feeling my arm sesh from friday :lol:


Dirty bastard. HOpe it was worth it mate! I had a couple glasses red wine on Saturday night, made me feel like crap almost immediately! lol, can't drink for sh1t anymore.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> blow out??? I like your blow outs  tell me more???


few beers...few lines....usual p!sh :lol: was a great night tbh. that'll tide me over for another couple month


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> few beers...few lines....usual p!sh :lol: was a great night tbh. that'll tide me over for another couple month


im so jealous!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Dirty bastard. HOpe it was worth it mate! *I had a couple glasses red wine on Saturday night*, made me feel like crap almost immediately! lol, can't drink for sh1t anymore.


****** :lol: im into my sailor jerrys....love the stuff


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> ****** :lol: *im into my sailors* jerrys....love the stuff


pmsl, and I'm the ***..... :lol:


----------



## Davey666

Good morning Jan van *** 

Did you enjoy the f1?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Davey666 said:


> Good morning Jan van ***
> 
> Did you enjoy the f1?


davey!...who did i say would do damage this year?! fukin wish id put a coupon on! lol


----------



## Davey666

JANIKvonD said:


> davey!...who did i say would do damage this year?! fukin wish id put a coupon on! lol


Only one race.... but over the last ten years the opening race winner has won the championship 6 times... so you could be right yet...


----------



## JANIKvonD

had to swerve the rest day today because the mrs is working till 9pm tomorrow! got a feeling i wont be breaking many records lol.

food today-

7.30- king pot noodle & 60g whey

10.00- 2 sausage rolls, 1 steak bake, 1 mince pie, 1 cream fudge Dnut & 60g whey.

12.45- 350g chicken, 3 warburtons square wrap things, cheese, mayo & chilli sprinkles.

4pm- same as this^

7pm (PWO)- 90g whey , 40g dex, 20g glute

8pm- 500g steak, pots, green beans. a chocolate cheesecake with a tub of double cream.

10pm- fuk knows yet...prob be sleeping for 9 lol

training chest n front/side delts tonight.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dieting then......lol


----------



## biglbs

What does your Mrs do?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Dieting then......lol


lol just making up for my lack of cals yesterday  ....need all the energy i can muster to get me through the gym later



biglbs said:


> What does your Mrs do?


she's looks after disabled kids mate (cant mind the exact job title) & she runs a club for disabled kids too 3 days a week.

she's also a hairdresser by trade but gave it up when we had kids...still does homers though. infact her old boss wants her to come back and run her dundee salon, fuk knows if she will or no. used to work for john gilespie (the cvnt on QVC lol)


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> What does your Mrs do?


Works her fingers to the bone just to feed the bottomless pit ! LOL


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Works her fingers to the bone just to feed the bottomless pit ! LOL


the lazy b!tch only works 20ish hours a week atm! tbh she doesna need to work....sugar daddy looks after his own :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Works her fingers to the bone just to feed the bottomless pit ! LOL





JANIKvonD said:


> lol just making up for my lack of cals yesterday  ....need all the energy i can muster to get me through the gym la
> 
> she's looks after disabled kids mate (cant mind the exact job title) & she runs a club for disabled kids too 3 days a week.
> 
> she's also a hairdresser by trade but gave it up when we had kids...still does homers though. infact her old boss wants her to come back and run her dundee salon, fuk knows if she will or no. used to work for john gilespie (the cvnt on QVC lol)


These two posts have a link then?


----------



## JANIKvonD

gyms off again lol...wifes no well


----------



## JANIKvonD

Chest side/front delts-

High incline db press-

30kg (each hand) x 10

40kg x 12

40kg x 10

30kg x failure

Slight Decline bb press-

100 kg x 10

120kg x 6 + 2

100kg x 10

70kg x failure

Db side laterals-

15kg (each hand) x 20

15kg x failure

15kg x failure

Couldna be fuked gettin heavier DBS because I'd taken them to the other end of the gym to super set with...

Hammer grip shoulder press-

Stack (107kg) x 8 lol fuked

3/4stack x failure

3/4 stack x failure

Db flys-

30kg (each hand) x 8

Shoulder hurting so switched to cables

Cable flys-

25kg each hand x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10 > 15kg x failure

Superset with..

Db front raises

3sets 12.5kg x failure

Done. Fuked. Hame time


----------



## XRichHx

Your wife was only ill for 2.5 hours? lol


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> ****** :lol: im into my sailor jerrys....love the stuff


Sailor jerrys with a side of sailor cockle pmsl.

Jan any training gone on?


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Your wife was only ill for 2.5 hours? lol


Lol aye she told me to go....she's a good ane


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Sailor jerrys with a side of sailor cockle pmsl.
> 
> Jan any training gone on?


Look above ya u nob x


----------



## onthebuild

onthebuild said:


> Sailor jerrys with a side of sailor cockle pmsl.
> 
> Jan any training gone on?


Ahh just seen it, spoke too soon it seems :lol:


----------



## XRichHx

onthebuild said:


> Sailor jerrys with a side of sailor cockle pmsl.
> 
> Jan any training gone on?


I'm sure there was a petition circulating on Facebook recently about the vandalism to the recipe of sailor jerrys. What's it all about jan?


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> Look above ya u nob x


Sin it you cvnt!

Strong decline bb, bet your face was red as fvck after that?


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Sin it you cvnt!
> 
> Strong decline bb, bet your face was red as fvck after that?


It was actually lol, been neglecting DBS too long now...need them upto par with bb. Got a good couple reps of 140 in me on these fresh I recon...might start doing them before DBS and see what the damage is


----------



## Sweat

Nice workout buddy, strength is looking well! Keep the momentum up mate and yeah, smash in the 140 for sure!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Nice workout buddy, strength is looking well! Keep the momentum up mate and yeah, smash in the 140 for sure!


Cheers babe, gonna stick with this until I hit the 150kg mark for a couple. Test n tren should be kicking in by next week I hope!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cvnt ya...can't believe I'm setting 150kg as a target PMSL. This time last year I couldn't 1rep 100kg I don't think.


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> Cvnt ya...can't believe I'm setting 150kg as a target PMSL. This time last year I couldn't 1rep 100kg I don't think.


You'll smash it, gotta to mate, your strength is shooting up and if you don't the way I see it is that you are wasting the gear! Or what I tell myself!

150kg is yours for sure in no time!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> You'll smash it, gotta to mate, your strength is shooting up and if you don't the way I see it is that you are wasting the gear! Or what I tell myself!
> 
> 150kg is yours for sure in no time!!


PMSL. Just for u big man...I will promise to hit 150kg for 3reps by the end of this cycle


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL. Just for u big man...I will promise to hit 150kg for 3reps by the end of this cycle


That's the attitude mate!!! Bring it!


----------



## biglbs

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Works her fingers to the bone just to feed the bottomless pit ! LOL





JANIKvonD said:


> lol just making up for my lack of cals yesterday  ....need all the energy i can muster to get me through the gym later
> 
> she's looks after disabled kids mate (cant mind the exact job title) & she runs a club for disabled kids too 3 days a week.
> 
> she's also a hairdresser by trade but gave it up when we had kids...still does homers though. infact her old boss wants her to come back and run her dundee salon, fuk knows if she will or no. used to work for john gilespie (the cvnt on QVC lol)


----------



## JANIKvonD

No sleep last night :no: shattered today.

& woke up to this


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> No sleep last night :no: shattered today.
> 
> & woke up to this
> 
> View attachment 114379


No sleep sucks, snow sucks!


----------



## JANIKvonD

JANIKvonD said:


> *No sleep *last night :no: shattered today.
> 
> & *woke up to this*
> 
> View attachment 114379


doesna really make sense now lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> No sleep sucks, snow sucks!


sleep..yes, but i love the snow


----------



## Davey666

JANIKvonD said:


> sleep..yes, but i love the snow


I thought the only snow you liked is the one going up ya nose


----------



## JANIKvonD

Davey666 said:


> I thought the only snow you liked is the one going up ya nose


i love ALL snow mate


----------



## Sweat

Morning buddy, go make a snowman doing a bench press, would be awesome and get you a bazillion reps!


----------



## onthebuild

Had a few flakes up there then lol!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Morning buddy, go make a snowman doing a bench press, would be awesome and get you a bazillion reps!





onthebuild said:


> Had a few flakes up there then lol!!


theres another 1" or 2 more now....might take the 3cx out and go make some cash in hand clearing carparks


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> theres another 1" or 2 more now....might take the 3cx out and go make some *cash in carparks blowing sailors for £5*


Interesting mate, surely easier ways to make money?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Interesting mate, surely easier ways to make money?


there is mate....but u cant put a price on a dream job


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> there is mate....but u cant put a price on a dream job


LMAO mate, I am pleased you managed to rise so high in your chosen career!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## JANIKvonD

food today-

8am- 100g whey 100g oats

10am- 350g chicken 130g wholegrain pasta

12.30- 2 tins tuna 130g wholegrain pasta

3.30pm- 350g chicken 80g rice

6.00- 60g whey, few scoops of PB

9pm- 420g gigot chops, home made roasters, green beans

10.30pm- pint o milk & PB

rest day today  although if the mrs call's get canceled then id hope to get in the gym....changing my routine to 4 days a week now im on the blast + throwing some extra work on certain parts onto the backend of some sesh's

monday- chest, front & side delts( maybe some triceps)

tues- back, rear delts & traps( maybe some biceps)

thurs- legs & OHP

friday- arms (but with CGBP, WEIGHTED DIPS, WEIGHTED CHINS etc to hit back & chest also for a 2nd time).


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> food today-
> 
> 8am- 100g whey 100g oats
> 
> 10am- 350g chicken 130g wholegrain pasta
> 
> 12.30- 2 tins tuna 130g wholegrain pasta
> 
> 3.30pm- 350g chicken 80g rice
> 
> 6.00- 60g whey, few scoops of PB
> 
> 9pm- 420g gigot chops, home made roasters, green beans
> 
> 10.30pm- pint o milk & PB
> 
> rest day today  although if the mrs call's get canceled then id hope to get in the gym....changing my routine to 4 days a week now im on the blast + throwing some extra work on certain parts onto the backend of some sesh's
> 
> monday- chest, front & side delts( maybe some triceps)
> 
> tues- back, rear delts & traps( maybe some biceps)
> 
> thurs- legs & OHP
> 
> friday- arms (but with CGBP, WEIGHTED DIPS, WEIGHTED CHINS etc to hit back & chest also for a 2nd time).


Nice menu. Can't wait to bulk again. Maybe in the fcking new year the way my cut is going.


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Nice menu. Can't wait to bulk again. Maybe in the fcking new year the way my cut is going.


lol, stick with it mate. ill be straight into a cut after this....then might think about doing a PCT


----------



## biglbs

Oi guv'na,alright cocker?


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Oi guv'na,alright cocker?


wee bit lethargic atm tbh....dunno if lack of sleep or dehydrated as my p!sh is like golden syrup lol, but other than that buddy im ace  hows yourself? x


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, stick with it mate. ill be straight into a cut after this....then might think about doing a PCT


Yup nothing else for it. Gonna get more dnp in for April see how I end up.


----------



## biglbs

All good,if tired a bit..


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, stick with it mate. ill be straight into a cut after this....*then might think about doing a PCT*


 :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

:yawn:

morning. had an early night last night....up a few times, but a solid 7hrs at least..so happy enough.

food today-

7.30- 100g whey, 3 slice burgen

10am- 350g chicken, pots (dunno weight yet)

12.30pm- 250g gigot chops 100g rice

4pm- 350g chicken, 100g wholegrain pasta

7pm- (PWO) 90g whey, 40g dex, 20g glute

8pm- 500g'ish steak, home made roasters, green beans

10pm- pint milk & PB

training.. back/rear delts/traps tonight

think ill hit the sunbed for 6min...see what happens


----------



## Sweat

Jealous, 7 hours sleep...

Got about 3 in total... sob sob


----------



## Davey666

Morning Jan...

I got 8 hours last night, and loved it


----------



## Sweat

Davey666 said:


> Morning Jan...
> 
> I got 8 hours last night, and loved it


You can fook off with your 8 hours as well, [email protected] the lot of ya!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Davey666 said:


> Morning Jan...
> 
> I got 8 hours last night, and loved it





Sweat said:


> You can fook off with your 8 hours as well, [email protected] the lot of ya!


 :lol: was up and down like, but its the best sleep iv had in a while now. noticed im getting a bit of anxiety atm...might goto the docs for something to knock me out


----------



## 25434

Morning cheeky pants...hummm...sleepless nights hey?...I have the same trouble.......hope today is good for ya...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning cock handler, much on today?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Morning cheeky pants...hummm...sleepless nights hey?...I have the same trouble.......hope today is good for ya...


morning hun, its a pain in the erse!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning cock handler, much on today?


morning buddy, just work & eating lol...got a back sesh later tonight but thats about it, got sons of anarchy S1&2 so gonna start watching that. also bought 2 iphone 5s for me n the wife that should be here today so will p!ss about with them for a bit lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

got app at dermo next wed....just counted out my meds & theyve gave me an extra 56 acctutane tabs lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> got app at dermo next wed....just counted out my meds & theyve gave me an extra 56 acctutane tabs lol


ebay


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> morning buddy, just work & eating lol...got a back sesh later tonight but thats about it, got sons of anarchy S1&2 so gonna start watching that. also bought 2 iphone 5s for me n the wife that should be here today so will p!ss about with them for a bit lol


Sounds good, never watched Sons of Anarchy but I'm aware of it from ads etc. Let me know if it's good and I'll get hold of it. Deadwood is a good series if you like violent western stuff.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good, never watched Sons of Anarchy but I'm aware of it from ads etc. Let me know if it's good and I'll get hold of it. *Deadwood* is a good series if you like violent western stuff.


story of ur life according to ur mrs mate  ill let ya know


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> story of ur life according to ur mrs mate  ill let ya know


Lol, bit early for that ya cvnt


----------



## Guest

I been talking to ppl who got these iphones and they get nowt but hassle with them. Why they so popular ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I been talking to ppl who got these iphones and they get nowt but hassle with them. Why they so popular ?


fuk knows mate. might get the gallaxy s4 when it comes out


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk knows mate. might get the gallaxy s4 when it comes out


Are they the samsung ones ? They supposed to be quite good tbh. I dunno nothing about them m8 tbh. My phone is well old.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Are they the samsung ones ? They supposed to be quite good tbh. I dunno nothing about them m8 tbh. My phone is well old.


well paired then lol


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> got app at dermo next wed....just counted out my meds & theyve gave me an extra 56 acctutane tabs lol


Send to me.


----------



## bluejoanna

Sons of Anarchy is excellent - one of the series was a pit pants (think it might have been No 3), but the rest pretty good.....Now to see how old you are.....the lead actor is actually a Geordie who was in Byker Grove..........Enjoy your training x


----------



## Sweat

bluejoanna said:


> Sons of Anarchy is excellent - one of the series was a pit pants (think it might have been No 3), but the rest pretty good.....Now to see how old you are.....the lead actor is actually a Geordie who was in Byker Grove..........Enjoy your training x


Janik is about 13 years old... he defo not seen Byker Grove!


----------



## Dai Jones

bluejoanna said:


> Sons of Anarchy is excellent - one of the series was a pit pants (think it might have been No 3), but the rest pretty good.....Now to see how old you are.....the lead actor is actually a Geordie who was in Byker Grove..........Enjoy your training x


Ant or Dec? :laugh:


----------



## bluejoanna

Dai Jones said:


> Ant or Dec? :laugh:


Donna Air


----------



## Davey666

Glad im not that old to remember


----------



## JANIKvonD

This was nice


----------



## onthebuild

Byker grove?! Set of pansys, biker mice from mars was the only thing worth watching with biker in the title


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Sons of Anarchy is excellent - one of the series was a pit pants (think it might have been No 3), but the rest pretty good.....Now to see how old you are.....the lead actor is actually a Geordie who was in Byker Grove..........Enjoy your training x


Welcome in BlueJ  you've taken our relationship to the next level by coming in here so dont think you'll be getting away with a closing statement like 'enjoy your training' and think that'll be the end of it! park ur erse next to flubs & enjoy 



Sweat said:


> Janik is about 13 years old... he defo not seen Byker Grove!


 :lol:

used to watch it after school....tbf they musta been re-runs as im only 25


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Byker grove?! Set of pansys, *biker mice from mars *was the only thing worth watching with biker in the title


YES! used to love this!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

No training tonight as I ended up driving 40mile away to buy this wee chap


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> No training tonight as I ended up driving 40mile away to buy this wee chap


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!! I'm putting in Ti'nternet auntie application form as we speak...awwweeee.....ruffle that fat ickle tummy for me please...cough...and then ruffle the puppies tummy too.....:laugh: :laugh: I had done humour again! twice in one day, coool! ohg boy I'm good.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> No training tonight as I ended up driving 40mile away to buy this wee chap


Awesome! What breed?


----------



## Craigyboy

Ginger Ben said:


> Awesome! What breed?


Fvck knows but he will most likely eat the poor wee thing!


----------



## onthebuild

Wonder how long it is till it's on the test&tren!


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> No training tonight as I ended up driving 40mile away to buy this wee chap


What did it taste like?


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> No training tonight as I ended up driving 40mile away to buy this wee chap


Awwww that is epic dog mate!!!

Well jealous!!!

Trade him for a baby?!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!! I'm putting in Ti'nternet auntie application form as we speak...awwweeee.....ruffle that fat ickle tummy for me please...cough...and then ruffle the puppies tummy too.....:laugh: :laugh: I had done humour again! twice in one day, coool! ohg boy I'm good.....


application has been successfull  congrats mate



Ginger Ben said:


> Awesome! What breed?


springer mate



biglbs said:


> What did it taste like?


tasted like puppy p!sh this morning when i pulled him onto the bed & he started pulling me lol



Sweat said:


> Awwww that is epic dog mate!!!
> 
> Well jealous!!!
> 
> Trade him for a baby?!


this could be arranged mate lol


----------



## Davey666

Good Morning Jan... Nice looking dawg


----------



## JANIKvonD

Davey666 said:


> Good Morning Jan... Nice looking dawg


morning buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Morning Donvonkanic...have a great day ya beeeeg beastie ya!....


----------



## JANIKvonD

well...p!sh sleep again, think im getting the cold too! + PIPs from last weeks jabs seem to be getting worse lol, maybe just the cold weather (snow) doing it...joints are aching. IM FALLING TO BITS!!

anyway...doag slept fine last night at least, he's settled rite in already  think we're gonna call him Timber.

food today-

7.30- tesco meal deal thing (sarny/OJ/crisps) & 60g whey

10- 350g chicken & rice

1- 250g gigot chop & pots

4- 350g chicken & rice

7- 90g whey 40g dex 20g glute

8- 500g chicken 200g haggis & pots

10- milk & PB

skin update-

today i lower the steroid dose again & double the tane upto 40mg a day. looking forward to seeing what happens.....skins dry as fuk already so guessing pharma grade stuff is more potant than a lot of the spurious suppliers of tane as most dont seem to get the sides im getting until much higher dosages.

training...back/rear delts/traps tonight....its also jab day but gonna do 1.5 tonight & 1.5 on monday from now on & see if it helps with PIP.

think thats it. have a good ane


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Morning Donvonkanic...have a great day ya beeeeg beastie ya!....


im aching mate.....work your magic?


----------



## lxm

lovely looking dog mate! thought it was a staffie pup at first :laugh:

Stuffing yet puss as usual. snows p1ss eh!


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> lovely looking dog mate! thought it was a staffie pup at first :laugh:
> 
> Stuffing yet puss as usual. snows p1ss eh!


i love the sna tbh mate


----------



## bluejoanna

Subbed! For dog and food updates only!

ps - and for the pics too :whistling: !


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> No training tonight as I ended up driving 40mile away to buy this wee chap


Aw man, why do pics like this turn me into a gibbering idiot !!! So cute


----------



## Davey666

bluejoanna said:


> Subbed! For dog and food updates only!
> 
> ps - and for the pics too :whistling: !


Ya us men love to see a pair of puppies


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Aw man, why do pics like this turn me into a gibbering idiot !!! So cute


aye he's a topper mate. got him an extra cage for my work so he'll be with me 24/7 pretty much  lucky wee fuker


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> aye he's a topper mate. got him an extra cage for my work so he'll be with me 24/7 pretty much  lucky wee fuker


Never heard of a puppy committing suicide before but this could be the first :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Never heard of a puppy committing suicide before but this could be the first :lol:


 :lol: he'll be on that much tren, he'll be invincible.....poor fuker's got no way out lol


----------



## Sweat

Davey666 said:


> Ya us men love to see a pair of puppies


I also like Baps... so if any girls work in a bakery and want to post pictures of some big baps on here I will be happy.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> I also like Baps... so if any girls work in a bakery and want to post pictures of some big baps on here I will be happy.


Jugs are good too, any barmaids want to post pictures of their jugs, we will applaud them


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Jugs are good too, any barmaids want to post pictures of their jugs, we will applaud them


****'s!

Tits are fine, so if any adult female models want to put pics up that's fine.

Bloody gaylords beating around the bush.....

Speaking of bush, if there is any female gardeners wishing to show off their tulips that's fine by me


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 114688


Go behind don't ya


----------



## JANIKvonD

Back/ traps/ rear delts

Wide grip overhand pullups-

Bw x 12

Bw x 10

Bw x 7 + partials

Bent bb rows-

80kg x 15

120kg x 10

Then supported chest on incline bench..

80kg x 12

80kg x 13 + partials

Incline rear delt flys (DB)-

17.5kg each hand x 12

17.5kg x 12

12.5kg x failure

Superset with..

Bb shrugs-

3sets 120kg x failure

Straight arm lateral pushdowns-

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 7

Hammer pulldowns-

2sets x failure

Facepulls-

62kg x 8

56kg x 10

44kg x failure

Superset with

Db hammer curls-

4 sets 25kg each hand x 10-failure

Done. Huge sesh...felt strong even though I'm full o the cold.

Happy wi that


----------



## jon-kent

In for the puppy pics lol


----------



## Super_G

62kg facepull on the cable machines in my gym would see me flying into the wall or the machine falling over :lol:

Good effort mate!!!


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> No training tonight as I ended up driving 40mile away to buy this wee chap


Much protein in that?


----------



## JANIKvonD

jon-kent said:


> In for the puppy pics lol


Welcome in bud x


----------



## jon-kent

JANIKvonD said:


> Welcome in bud x


Should have come in sooner mate really, training looks like its going well and your looking big in your avi !


----------



## JANIKvonD

This weeks pics! Filling out nicely tbh...veins in delts are out when I'm brushing my teeth now lol


----------



## jon-kent

Dem gainz !!! Is that a mcdonalds bag on the couch on last pic lol.

You taking pics on samsung galaxy and sending them over to a tablet or something mate ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

jon-kent said:


> Dem gainz !!! Is that a mcdonalds bag on the couch on last pic lol.
> 
> You taking pics on samsung galaxy and sending them over to a tablet or something mate ?


Took them on this fukin iPad...piece of sh!t lol. Cheers dude


----------



## jon-kent

JANIKvonD said:


> Took them on this fukin iPad...piece of sh!t lol. Cheers dude


They look alright considering its on a ipad mate ! Ive got a ipad 2 and the camera is sh1t !

When you take a pic and wanna put it on here go to the picture and edit it (either enhance or rotate any direction and save it, if you rotated then go back and rotate it to normal way round and save again, the pics will then show the right way up on here !)

Every pic i put on here i have to enhance and save 1st or it will turn sidewise on here :confused1:


----------



## Super_G

iPad [email protected]

I see your apple pish and raise you a Samsung note 10.1, I win


----------



## jon-kent

Super_G said:


> iPad [email protected]
> 
> I see your apple pish and raise you a Samsung note 10.1, I win


Ive got the best of both mate ! Got a ipad and a galaxy s2 !


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> This weeks pics! Filling out nicely tbh...veins in delts are out when I'm brushing my teeth now lol
> 
> View attachment 114730
> View attachment 114731
> View attachment 114732
> View attachment 114733
> View attachment 114734
> View attachment 114735


Looking good kiddo, keep it up!


----------



## JANIKvonD

cheers lads


----------



## JANIKvonD

fuking dying today like...not good.

no structure to diet today...but iv brought - 700g'ish chicken,rice, pots, pasta, 250g steak, whey, oats & PB to work today so will just munch threw what i can...when i can. training legs tonight hopefully + some OHPing.

still got bad PIP in my right quad (prom the test jab...not the TNT :confused1: ) but not missing legs.

skin is looking much better again today too! double tane seems to have made a big improvement over just 1 day?! happy days


----------



## Davey666

Morning Monster.........

I was talking about the dog


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning Janet, looking pretty solid in those pics mate, carry the weight well. How tall are you?

Good news about skin too, have heard accutane is a bit of a miracle drug, seems to be doing it's job nicely!


----------



## bluejoanna

Nice pics Jan - Not really qualified to comment too much, but looking good


----------



## JANIKvonD

Davey666 said:


> Morning Monster.........
> 
> I was talking about the dog


lol he's at work with me today...got a braw wee setup



Ginger Ben said:


> Morning Janet, looking pretty solid in those pics mate, carry the weight well. How tall are you?
> 
> Good news about skin too, have heard accutane is a bit of a miracle drug, seems to be doing it's job nicely!


cheers bud, 6'2. its hard to tell sides of them tbh as i started that much shyte at about the same time lol



bluejoanna said:


> Nice pics Jan - Not really qualified to comment too much, but looking good


cheers BJ


----------



## onthebuild

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 114688


Somewhere Hackskii just messed himself.


----------



## JANIKvonD

fuk it. shaving my hair off when i get home


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk it. shaving my hair off when i get home


trying to make your c0ck look bigger ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> trying to make your c0ck look bigger ?


haha. what u saying stranger?


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> haha. what u saying stranger?


i do it all the time lol!

am ok mate just working hard, spend every other sat in wales so just very busy!

u good?


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> i do it all the time lol!
> 
> am ok mate just working hard, spend every other sat in wales so just very busy!
> 
> u good?


Alls good my end buddy, manic...but good. U still managing to train at all?


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning lads n ladies. was ill as fuk last night & had to miss legs :'( will get in there tomorrow!

gonna keep food SUPER CLEAN today...

8am- 100g whey 100g oats

10am- 350g chicken 100g wholegrain pasta

12.30- 60g whey, 150g pistashios

3.30- 350g chicken, 150g steak, pots

7pm- daughters friend from school is staying over tonight so will prob be diminos for tea.....i eat a lot...so lets call it a good 2000-4000cals here pmsl

nice & clean eh :lol:

it is fukin FREEEEZING today....a #1 all over buzzcut was not well timed lol. working till 12 today :thumbdown:


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> morning lads n ladies. was ill as fuk last night & had to miss legs :'( will get in there tomorrow!
> 
> gonna keep food SUPER CLEAN today...
> 
> 8am- 100g whey 100g oats
> 
> 10am- 350g chicken 100g wholegrain pasta
> 
> 12.30- 60g whey, 150g pistashios
> 
> 3.30- 350g chicken, 150g steak, pots
> 
> 7pm- daughters friend from school is staying over tonight so will prob be diminos for tea.....i eat a lot...so lets call it a good 2000-4000cals here pmsl
> 
> nice & clean eh :lol:
> 
> it is fukin FREEEEZING today....a #1 all over buzzcut was not well timed lol. working till 12 today :thumbdown:


Buzzcut eh? Did you shave the beard off as well, I hope so otherwise it may look silly.

What you ill with? Just the cold?


----------



## onthebuild

XRichHx said:


> Buzzcut eh? Did you shave the beard off as well, I hope so otherwise it may look silly.
> 
> What you ill with? Just the cold?


If he didn't shave the tash he'll look like bronson ffs


----------



## Super_G

JANIKvonD said:


> morning lads n ladies. was ill as fuk last night & had to miss legs :'( will get in there tomorrow!
> 
> gonna keep food SUPER CLEAN today...
> 
> 8am- 100g whey 100g oats
> 
> 10am- 350g chicken 100g wholegrain pasta
> 
> 12.30- 60g whey, 150g pistashios
> 
> 3.30- 350g chicken, 150g steak, pots
> 
> 7pm- daughters friend from school is staying over tonight so will prob be diminos for tea.....i eat a lot...so lets call it a good 2000-4000cals here pmsl
> 
> nice & clean eh :lol:
> 
> it is fukin FREEEEZING today....a #1 all over buzzcut was not well timed lol. working till 12 today :thumbdown:


my wee girl is having these bloody sleepovers all the time now, 7 year old girls all talking about the 'handsome' dirty wee boys in their classes. I dont mind so much though as its good shes got a wee cicle of friends.

i am however terrified il be the pervy dad from American Beauty when they are all 17 :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Buzzcut eh? Did you shave the beard off as well, I hope so otherwise it may look silly.
> 
> What you ill with? Just the cold?


yep beards gone too 

feeling MUCH better today mate so maybe just a wee bug...fuk knows


----------



## bluejoanna

Do they sell hats in Scotland........ :whistling: ? Enjoy your, ahem, clean pizza x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Super_G said:


> my wee girl is having these bloody sleepovers all the time now, 7 year old girls all talking about the 'handsome' dirty wee boys in their classes. I dont mind so much though as its good shes got a wee cicle of friends.
> 
> i am however terrified il be the pervy dad from American Beauty when they are all 17 :lol:
> 
> ]


haha, mine is the same mate. its gonna be manic


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Do they sell hats in Scotland........ :whistling: ? Enjoy your, ahem, clean pizza x


foook that...hats are for panzies  iv got a helmet i can lend u if ur cold tho?

more looking forward to my pistashios tbh lol....love thum


----------



## Craigyboy

@bluejoanna please stop hitting on my boyfriend, jandirhandler only has the one eye for me xx :wub:


----------



## Craigyboy

Happnin big boy you still getting hench with burgers and pies


----------



## Greshie

Craigyboy said:


> @bluejoanna please stop hitting on my boyfriend, jandirhandler *only has the** one eye* for me xx :wub:


........... and his other eye is for everyone else lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Craigyboy said:


> Happnin big boy you *still getting hench with burgers and pies*


u know it babe  hard work this dieting stuff :lol: im good tho...no been well past few days but better today so will stick up on cakes for next weeks effort!

this weeks pics are a few pages back mate x


----------



## 25434

Awwwrrrroighteeee cheekypants.....just swooshing by to check out the Janjournal....lemme see...parties, panties and sicking up....hummmm....ok...got it! Right then...happy weekend mister...x


----------



## bluejoanna

@Craigyboy - sorry mate, did not want to step on anyone's toes, although you may have to have a duel with @Greshie if you want to be the main man....x


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> @Craigyboy - sorry mate, did not want to step on anyone's toes, although you may have to have a duel with @Greshie if you want to be the main man....x


lol I don't mind sharing :wink:


----------



## onthebuild

F1 was a corker mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning.

wasnt well over the w.e....no training....not much food, got a cracking PIP in my right quad. ahwell...new week.

food today-

8am- 2 tin tuna, 1 large baguette

11- 350g chicken 100g rice

1- 90g whey 100g oats

4pm- 350g chicken 100g rice

6.30 PWO - 90g whey 40g dex 20g glute

7.30- 500g chicken 100g rice, big nan(homemade curry)

10pm- milk & PB

still feel p!sh today. gonna do a *chest n delt* sesh tonight


----------



## Greshie

hope you feel better soon, any reason why you don't pin your glutes? much less chance of pipping!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> hope you feel better soon, any reason why you don't pin your glutes? much less chance of pipping!


i prefer quads as its easier mate, but i do my right glute also when im pinning more than once a week. PIP in the glute is worse than in the quad imo....hard to sleep etc when u have a bad 1 on ur erse lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pecs for the win!! Did 2ml prop in my right titty yesterday. Jammed a blue in balls deep, no pip


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Pecs for the win!! Did 2ml prop in my right titty yesterday. Jammed a blue in balls deep, no pip


can fuk rite off with that :lol: . recon i might try delts soon....but this stuff is giving me PIP in the places i dont usually get it, so i can only imagen what it'll be like in a new site lol. do a lot of lifting at work too so better im limping


----------



## Guest

wtf are you sticking in yourself ? Acid ? You seem to be suffering a lot tbh.


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> can fuk rite off with that :lol: . recon i might try delts soon....but this stuff is giving me PIP in the places i dont usually get it, so i can only imagen what it'll be like in a new site lol. do a lot of lifting at work too so better im limping


Lol, honestly mate it's easier than delts, you can use both hands for a start! Use a 3/4" orange if you're scared of blues.....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> wtf are you sticking in yourself ? Acid ? You seem to be suffering a lot tbh.


tt400- disagreed with me

home brew- im sure its cats p!sh

TNTDEPOT450- i jab 3ml at a time so no fukin wonder lol

this is all iv used from end of dec as thats how long i was cruising for. sites should be used to the higher gear soon enough i think



Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, honestly mate it's easier than delts, you can use both hands for a start! Use a 3/4" orange if you're scared of blues.....


i refuse to anything smaller than a blue


----------



## JANIKvonD

fuk me that 350g chicken, 100g rice was tough to get down.....might have been the extra footlong hotdog i had before it pmsl. good times


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk me that 350g chicken, 100g rice was tough to get down.....might have been the extra footlong hotdog i had before it pmsl. good times


Lol, you bloody animal!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Chest/delts/biceps (diff gym tonight, weird DBS, weird benches...affected me a bit)

Incline DB press-

45kg (each hand) x 10

45kg x 10 (heaviest there)

40kg x failure

Decline smith thing-

90kg x 10

100kg x 10

110kgx 10

Was squeaky & weird lol...did the job tho.

DB side laterals-

17.5kg (each hand) x failure

17.5kg x failure

17.5kg x failure

Superset with..

Bb curls

3sets 40kg x failure

Cable X's-

20kg each hand x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 8

Dips-

BW x 12

BW x 15

+20kg x 10

+30kg x 10

BW x failure

Bb front raises-

3sets 25kg x failure

DB hammers-

25kg x failure > 17.5kg x failure > 10kg x failure

Done. Good sesh considering how I feel tbh & there's nothing worse than strange equipment lol.



Lost some definition....no sure on weight. Bloated as fuk with all the pain killers!


----------



## 25434

oroighteeee cheekypants...noice session there...and what exactly is "pip" an effect from sticking your drugs in your bum and all that but what does pip do? some sort of reaction? I know there is a guy in my gym who does a TON of gear, bangs on about it all the time and when he's done a sticking thing he starts coughing like a maniac...that's apart from throwing the weights on the floor, effing and blinding all over the place and being a right ole growler...lol...a right charmer that's for sure....actually he looks a bit deformed to me, out of proportion.....but hey, what do I know...


----------



## 25434

hummmmm...I yakked in your journal....soz...yak yak yak.....be the death of me one day....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> oroighteeee cheekypants...noice session there...and what exactly is "pip" an effect from sticking your drugs in your bum and all that but what does pip do? some sort of reaction? I know there is a guy in my gym who does a TON of gear, bangs on about it all the time and when he's done a sticking thing he starts coughing like a maniac...that's apart from throwing the weights on the floor, effing and blinding all over the place and being a right ole growler...lol...a right charmer that's for sure....actually he looks a bit deformed to me, out of proportion.....but hey, what do I know...


Hi babe, how's ya?

PIP = post injection pain. Sticking an 1"1/4 of steel in your leg tends to cause a bit of an ache for a couple days after lol


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> Hi babe, how's ya?
> 
> PIP = post injection pain. Sticking an 1"1/4 of steel in your leg tends to cause a bit of an ache for a couple days after lol


Oh sod! I should have known that...sigh....yes I can see that it might hurt indeed....ouch.....


----------



## JANIKvonD

:yawn: :sleeping: up & down last night.

Just popped 1.5ml of TNT in.

Food today-

7am- 1.5lt whole milk

10am- 350g chicken 109g rice

12.30- 90g whey 100g oats

3.30- 350g chicken 100g rice

5.30- 60g whey (finish work)

7- 500g chicken 100g chicken (homemade curry)

10pm- milk

Rest day thank fuk & mrs workin till 9  so chill & watch some sons of anarchy.

Hugo's got his first set of jabs today!...lol so he'll prob be in the huff. Have a good ane


----------



## bluejoanna

Posh name for a dog Jan? I would expect it to be something 'ard and Scottish!

You enjoying Sons of Anarchy? x


----------



## Greshie

Hugo ? your Dog is called Hugo ?

And I thought you were a bit of rough (in a nice way) JanVonD :lol: but now I know you are actually a little smoothy 

Have a good day :thumbup1: and give Hugo a pat from me


----------



## onthebuild

Get more pics of this dawg up then so we can all sigh and go 'awwww'


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Posh name for a dog Jan? I would expect it to be something 'ard and Scottish!
> 
> You enjoying Sons of Anarchy? x


lol wow...never been called posh before 

watched the first 3 episodes so far & its very good!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> Hugo ? your Dog is called Hugo ?
> 
> And I thought you were a bit of rough (in a nice way) JanVonD :lol: but now I know you are actually a little smoothy
> 
> Have a good day :thumbup1: and give Hugo a pat from me


im smooth as fuk mate....a good few inch at least :lol: cheers bud..i will. he was sick at the vet after his jab (******) & he's a bit drousy now + iv just stuck his new collor on lol...not a good day for him


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Get more pics of this dawg up then so we can all sigh and go 'awwww'


ill get some up


----------



## Super_G

Fcuk running about the mean streets of Dundee shouting Hugo :lol:


----------



## GolfDelta

JANIKvonD said:


> :yawn: :sleeping: up & down last night.
> 
> Just popped 1.5ml of TNT in.
> 
> Food today-
> 
> 7am- 1.5lt whole milk
> 
> 10am- 350g chicken *109*g rice
> 
> 12.30- 90g whey 100g oats
> 
> 3.30- 350g chicken 100g rice
> 
> 5.30- 60g whey (finish work)
> 
> 7- 500g chicken 100g chicken (homemade curry)
> 
> 10pm- milk
> 
> Rest day thank fuk & mrs workin till 9  so chill & watch some sons of anarchy.
> 
> Hugo's got his first set of jabs today!...lol so he'll prob be in the huff. Have a good ane


Where are all the cakes?And 109g of rice?you are getting strict haha.


----------



## onthebuild

GolfDelta said:


> Where are all the cakes?And 109g of rice?you are getting strict haha.


Cvnt deffo pressed the 9 instead of the 0 :lol:


----------



## GolfDelta

onthebuild said:


> Cvnt deffo pressed the 9 instead of the 0 :lol:


I know haha but I like picking him up cos he took the p!ss out my journal!


----------



## TELBOR

GolfDelta said:


> Where are all the cakes?And 109g of rice?you are getting strict haha.


The 9g extra activates beast mode 

Sends androgens crazy and the Tren goes mental.

Poor Hugo is in for a rough ride tonight :lol:


----------



## 25434

onthebuild said:


> Get more pics of this dawg up then so we can all sigh and go 'awwww'


THIS THIS THIS THIS.... :clap: :clap:


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> i will. he was sick at the vet after his jab (******) & he's a bit drousy now + iv just stuck his new collor on lol...not a good day for him


I'm reporting you!  picsornopuppy!!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

He's having a maddy ATM lol.


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> He's having a maddy ATM lol.
> 
> View attachment 115298


 Awww cute Hugo !

(nice bit of leg too  )


----------



## JANIKvonD

GolfDelta said:


> Where are all the cakes?And 109g of rice?you are getting strict haha.





onthebuild said:


> Cvnt deffo pressed the 9 instead of the 0 :lol:





GolfDelta said:


> I know haha but I like picking him up cos he took the p!ss out my journal!





R0BLET said:


> The 9g extra activates beast mode
> 
> Sends androgens crazy and the Tren goes mental.
> 
> Poor Hugo is in for a rough ride tonight :lol:


Tbh it could be anything between 90-110ish...iv got a tub with a line drew on it for all my measures lol. Sometimes over..sometimes under. C0cks lol


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> He's having a maddy ATM lol.
> 
> View attachment 115298


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......

right, gotta go....Gotta fill in my "t'internet puppy auntie appliation form" in.....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Super_G said:


> Fcuk running about the mean streets of Dundee shouting Hugo :lol:


Doesn't sound too posh when I say it llf


----------



## 25434

What does llf mean? that's twice I've seen you do that...what is it?


----------



## GolfDelta

That dog is class mate what kind is he?I had an Alaskan malamute/German shepherd cross puppy for a few weeks but he was mental,hadn't learnt bite inhibition as the mother had died in birth and kept trying to go for my mum/neice,the vet said he basically a psycho so we had to get rid!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> What does llf mean? that's twice I've seen you do that...what is it?


Licky, Licky, flicky


----------



## dipdabs

Ginger Ben said:


> Licky, Licky, flicky


Hiya


----------



## onthebuild

Only had the fvcker a few days, and its already got a black eye, you tren raging cvnt!

RAULvonMOAT


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> What does llf mean? that's twice I've seen you do that...what is it?





GolfDelta said:


> That dog is class mate what kind is he?I had an Alaskan malamute/German shepherd cross puppy for a few weeks but he was mental,hadn't learnt bite inhibition as the mother had died in birth and kept trying to go for my mum/neice,the vet said he basically a psycho so we had to get rid!


He's a springer/collie mate. His mum was a springer collie & dad a gun dog springer (so mostly springer) but he's got blue eyes & paws like dinner plates lol, he's fantastic nature like (only 8.5 weeks old). Wee cracker


----------



## JANIKvonD

Laughing like fuk @Flubs


----------



## GolfDelta

JANIKvonD said:


> He's a springer/collie mate. His mum was a springer collie & dad a gun dog springer (so mostly springer) but he's got blue eyes & paws like dinner plates lol, he's fantastic nature like (only 8.5 weeks old). Wee cracker


He is a cracking looking wee thing,I'm a total softy with dogs ha.


----------



## Ginger Ben

dipdabs said:


> Hiya


Evening


----------



## JANIKvonD

Rite! Food didn't go exactly to plan today

7am - 1.5liter fat milk

10am - 4 egg omelette, loads a cheese/ham/toms/spinach

1.30- 500g chicken 100g rice half tin chopped toms

3pm- cream apple turnover 

4.30- 200g chicken 100g rice (left some rice)

7.30- 500g roast pork, huge pile of mash, half a cabbage boiled & mashed. 2cans o tennents lager 

8.30- pint of milk

Getting hungry again so will see what damage the mrs does to the rest of that pork when she comes in from work at 9...then I'll eat that. B!tch ate all the crackling off it before I got home :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fvcking animal!! Lol


----------



## onthebuild

Hope the wee mutt got some of the roast pork you tight fat fvcker :lol:

Some big eating there mate, I think I'd spew with that lot inside me!


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Hope the wee mutt got some of the roast pork you tight fat fvcker :lol:
> 
> Some big eating there mate, I think I'd spew with that lot inside me!


Fine for u with the regular protein injections!...rest of us have to get it from food

Tight!?! Only cvnt that doesn't see my cash is me lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

JANIKvonD said:


> Rite! Food didn't go exactly to plan today
> 
> 7am - 1.5liter fat milk
> 
> 10am - 4 egg omelette, loads a cheese/ham/toms/spinach
> 
> 1.30- 500g chicken 100g rice half tin chopped toms
> 
> 3pm- cream apple turnover
> 
> 4.30- 200g chicken 100g rice (left some rice)
> 
> 7.30- 500g roast pork, huge pile of mash, half a cabbage boiled & mashed. 2cans o tennents lager
> 
> 8.30- pint of milk
> 
> Getting hungry again so will see what damage the mrs does to the rest of that pork when she comes in from work at 9...then I'll eat that. B!tch ate all the crackling off it before I got home :lol:


1.5 l of milk in one sitting? I'd be p1ssing like a racehorse!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dirk McQuickly said:


> 1.5 l of milk in one sitting? I'd be p1ssing like a racehorse!


Done it in 2 goes....was in a hurry lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

That's a cute dog, BTW!


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> Laughing like fuk @[Redacted]


Why u laughing at me? Cos I didn't know what those letters meant? Pft! Can I help it if I'm one bob short of a dollar on the rude front?

Humph....and that's humph....not hump by the way......

See what I did there? Oh yeah, I'm a babe, I'm a babe....lol


----------



## Guest

Flubs said:


> Why u laughing at me? Cos I didn't know what those letters meant? Pft! Can I help it if I'm one bob short of a dollar on the rude front?
> 
> Humph....and that's humph....not hump by the way......
> 
> See what I did there? Oh yeah, I'm a babe, I'm a babe....lol


Dave gives lessons on how to up ya game on the rude front  :lol:


----------



## 25434

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Dave gives lessons on how to up ya game on the rude front  :lol:


Nash...you're aww right...I'll just leave it thanks.....lala land is fine by me.....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Why u laughing at me? Cos I didn't know what those letters meant? Pft! Can I help it if I'm one bob short of a dollar on the rude front?
> 
> Humph....and that's humph....not hump by the way......
> 
> See what I did there? Oh yeah, I'm a babe, I'm a babe....lol


It's ham shank time in the jandir household flubs....uv placed yourself neatly in my thoughts with this...thanks  lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Nash...you're aww right...I'll just leave it thanks....*.lala land* is fine by me.....


Never really found the teletubbies that attractive tbh


----------



## Guest

Flubs said:


> Nash...you're aww right...I'll just leave it thanks.....lala land is fine by me.....


Nash ? lol Kevin Nash ?


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> It's ham shank time in the jandir household [Redacted]....uv placed yourself neatly in my thoughts with this...thanks  lol


Eeeuuuwwwwwww.....LALLaLaLaLaLaaaaaaa?....not listening.......

And don't forget to wash your hands when you've done.... :mellow:


----------



## 25434

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Nash ? lol Kevin Nash ?


Oh sod my iPad...it changes the words....it was supposed to say naaahhhhhhh......sigh...durrrrrpppp....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Eeeuuuwwwwwww.....LALLaLaLaLaLaaaaaaa?....not listening.......
> 
> And don't forget to wash your hands when you've done.... :mellow:


Lol good one. Curtains are WAAAAY closer


----------



## Guest

Flubs said:


> Oh sod my iPad...it changes the words....it was supposed to say naaahhhhhhh......sigh...durrrrrpppp....


Nah you was thinking of this guy ! :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Nah you was thinking of this guy ! :lol:


That's what I imagine @Milky looks like!


----------



## Guest

onthebuild said:


> That's what I imagine @Milky looks like!


Except not as tall ! lol He's 7foot.


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> Never really found the teletubbies that attractive tbh


Clangers were better...


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Clangers were better...


Magic Roundabout (in black and white) .... Zeberdee boinggggggggggg !


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> That's what I imagine @Milky looks like!


Cheeky tw*t, l dont look that old ( l hope ) !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Cheeky tw*t, l dont look that old ( l hope ) !!!


You don't look a day over 50 mate :wub:


----------



## JANIKvonD

DERMO APP TODAY!...skins come a loooong way from 4 weeks ago so he should be happy with that, altho he'll have my blood results back after me telling him iv never taken steroids...so should be...interesting lol.

food today.....FUK KNOWS. left everything in the house 

got 250g chicken & 100g rice ready to eat now. then ill have a whey n oats shake in a couple hour....dunno about the rest yet.

decent sleep last night!...up with a nose bleed at 3am but went out like a light again afterwards.

training back/traps/rear delts tonight hopefully. mrs old'man is getting an op today so will see what happens


----------



## 25434

Morning cheekypants...glad you got a decent nights sleep......have a good day dude...give hugo a ruffle please....


----------



## Greshie

Morning big boy ... hope you have a good day :thumb:

Give Hugo a tickle behind the ears from me


----------



## Davey666

Morning Janny... have a good day :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Morning cheekypants...glad you got a decent nights sleep......have a good day dude...give hugo a ruffle please....





Greshie said:


> Morning big boy ... hope you have a good day :thumb:
> 
> Give Hugo a tickle behind the ears from me


done & done..auntie gresh & uncle flubs


----------



## JANIKvonD

Davey666 said:


> Morning Janny... have a good day :thumbup1:


thanks buddy, u too


----------



## JANIKvonD

dermo app went fine...basically just said im getting on great with it & just gonna stick too 40mg for a couple month...threw 120tabs at me 7 sent is off for another blood test. never even mentioned my bloods from last time.

had a hot wee student doctor in there too  happy days


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> dermo app went fine...basically just said im getting on great with it & just gonna stick too 40mg for a couple month...threw 120tabs at me 7 sent is off for another blood test. never even mentioned my bloods from last time.
> 
> had a hot wee student doctor in there too  happy days


 :thumb:

always helps when the medical staff are easy on the eye!


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> dermo app went fine...basically just said im getting on great with it & just gonna stick too 40mg for a couple month...threw 120tabs at me 7 sent is off for another blood test. never even mentioned my bloods from last time.
> 
> had a hot wee student doctor in there too  happy days


Good news mate, must be happy with that.

Nice! What was his name?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Good news mate, must be happy with that.
> 
> Nice! What was his name?


didna ask mate...we had a wee giggle about hugo then she circled me with my top off poking me pmsl


----------



## bluejoanna

Just catching up Jan - your doggy is luscious, but had to chuckle to myself at the leg shot too - I was kind of expecting a semi naked Jan, all muscled up with the puppy draped over your shoulder, you know, all soft focus photography :lol:

Glad all went well at docs - love it when they are pleasant to the eye, even better when they have warm hands! Have yourself a great day x


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Just catching up Jan - your doggy is luscious, but had to chuckle to myself at the leg shot too - *I was kind of expecting a semi naked Jan, all muscled up with the puppy draped over your shoulder, you know, all soft focus photography * :lol:
> 
> Glad all went well at docs - love it when they are pleasant to the eye, even better when they have warm hands! Have yourself a great day x


We can live in hope Jo


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Just catching up Jan - your doggy is luscious, but had to chuckle to myself at the leg shot too - I was kind of expecting a semi naked Jan, all muscled up with the puppy draped over your shoulder, you know, all soft focus photography :lol:
> 
> Glad all went well at docs - love it when they are pleasant to the eye, even better when they have warm hands! Have yourself a great day x


pmsl...i didnt even notice my leg when i stuck it up tbf, justy as well wee jan wasna hanging out too lol. cheers mate, u too x


----------



## lxm

dipdabs said:


> Hiya


stranger...

back in.


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> stranger...
> 
> back in.


1 sniff of fanny & ur in here like a sexual deviant  she's into the ginge ffs....im no going near it....again :whistling:


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl...i didnt even notice my leg when i stuck it up tbf, j*usty as well wee jan wasna hanging out* too lol. cheers mate, u too x


Oh lordy! That would have set @Greshie's blood pressure through the roof :lol: !!


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Oh lordy! That would have set @Greshie's blood pressure through the roof :lol: !!


----------



## biglbs

Anyone seen a rat running around,seem to have lost it....


----------



## JANIKvonD

food has all gone t!ts up today! feel mega lethargic & just cant get it down me 

all iv had is

4 slice burgen

100g whey in water.

couldnt eat 2 tins of tuna & 100g rice....not even half it i dont think!

currently trying to force down some peanut butter..about 100g i think (700cals).

fuk knows whats up. might just force down another shake with oats & leave food till tonight....hopefully feel better then & can make up the calories


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Anyone seen a rat running around,seem to have lost it....


 @CheekyMonkey, loabs is lookin for ya mate


----------



## biglbs

So the monkey is realy a rat,so what is realy a rat,is it a cat-in-a-hat?


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> So the monkey is realy a rat,so what is realy a rat,is it a cat-in-a-hat?


the monkey likes to play with the rat of a cat...not with a hat....but with his helmet


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> the monkey likes to play with the rat of a cat...not with a hat....but with his helmet


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> @CheekyMonkey, loabs is lookin for ya mate


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Super duper short back sesh...fuk me back pumps were killing me!!

Did a wee circuit type sesh..

Straight arm pushdowns 'SS with' bent cable flys 'SS with' underhand pull-ups

Pushdown weights-

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

40kg x failure > 30kg x failure > 20kg x failure

Fly weights-

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x failure > 7.5kg x failure > 5kg x failure

(Fukin nails!)

Pull-up weights-

3sets x failure

Wide overhand rows-

3 sets 80kg x failure

Wide lat pulldowns-

3sets x failure

Superset with-

Hammer rows

3sets x failure

Done, in and out in 25min'ish. Most of the failed sets were due to unbearable lower back pumps :'( agony.....at least the gears kicking in lol.

Way to try and squeeze 500g piri piri chicken in with rice n other bits n bobs. Got a 90g whey shake too for bed, but REALLY disappointed with today's eating. Ah well...tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> Super duper short back sesh...fuk me back pumps were killing me!!
> 
> Did a wee circuit type sesh..
> 
> Straight arm pushdowns 'SS with' bent cable flys 'SS with' underhand pull-ups
> 
> Pushdown weights-
> 
> 30kg x 10
> 
> 35kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x failure > 30kg x failure > 20kg x failure
> 
> Fly weights-
> 
> 10kg x 10
> 
> 10kg x 10
> 
> 10kg x failure > 7.5kg x failure > 5kg x failure
> 
> (Fukin nails!)
> 
> Pull-up weights-
> 
> 3sets x failure
> 
> Wide overhand rows-
> 
> 3 sets 80kg x failure
> 
> Wide lat pulldowns-
> 
> 3sets x failure
> 
> Superset with-
> 
> Hammer rows
> 
> 3sets x failure
> 
> Done, in and out in 25min'ish. Most of the failed sets were due to unbearable lower back pumps :'( agony.....at least the gears kicking in lol.
> 
> Way to try and squeeze 500g piri piri chicken in with rice n other bits n bobs. Got a 90g whey shake too for bed, but REALLY disappointed with today's eating. Ah well...tomorrow is a new day!


For you this is your cheat day! Bet your stomachs loving having a break from being raped every day :lol:

Gives us wee fvckers a chance to catch up too


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mouths on fire, so ate an Easter egg to cool it down pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> For you this is your cheat day! Bet your stomachs loving having a break from being raped every day :lol:
> 
> Gives us wee fvckers a chance to catch up too


That's exactly the case mate come the w.e...get lazy and under eat


----------



## Sweat

Morning c0ckblaster,

How goes in the world of Janik? Nice workout yesterday buddy.

Got much planned for 4 day w/e? I am planning to sleep!!!! Wishful thinking maybe...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Morning c0ckblaster,
> 
> How goes in the world of Janik? Nice workout yesterday buddy.
> 
> Got much planned for 4 day w/e? I am planning to sleep!!!! Wishful thinking maybe...


morning shagger, all's well my end mate...back pumps are still fuking me so will need to sup something for that!

4day w.e?!?! u must be having a laugh lol, i dont get public hols mate...i just take them when i want. usually we goto edinburgh zoo or craigton park & carnival but the weather is unreal atm lol...so looks like a quiet 1 this ear!....will hide eggs about the house for a hunt pmsl.

what u getting upto?


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning folks! sporting a couple niggles today  left bicep/forearm/wrist are all fuked lol, right knee...fuked. right inner elbow/bicep tie...fuked. lower back....fuked. neck when i look left.....fuked.  :thumb:

heads started playing games with me & feel i look tiney!....altho the mrs recons im looking huge. veins are coming our big style all up my left arm but seem to be disapearing on my right lol. was pumping up my delts last night & the veins are all back with a vengance  fatter too.

food today-

7am- 100g whey

10am- 350g chicken, 100g rice (piri piri)

1pm- 350g chicken, 100g rice (piri piri)

4pm- 90g whey, 100g oats.

6pm- 500g steak, pots, green beans.

9pm PWO.. 90g whey, 40g dex, 20g glute

10pm- 6-8whole eggs scrambled..2-4 slice burgen (see how hungry i am).

hopefully get a leg sesh in tonight....fight threw the PIP.


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> morning folks! sporting a couple niggles today  left bicep/forearm/wrist are all fuked lol, right knee...fuked. right inner elbow/bicep tie...fuked. lower back....fuked. neck when i look left.....fuked. :thumb:
> 
> heads started playing games with me & feel i look tiney!....altho the mrs recons im looking huge. veins are coming our big style all up my left arm but seem to be disapearing on my right lol. was pumping up my delts last night & the veins are all back with a vengance  fatter too.
> 
> food today-
> 
> 7am- 100g whey
> 
> 10am- 350g chicken, 100g rice (piri piri)
> 
> 1pm- 350g chicken, 100g rice (piri piri)
> 
> 4pm- 90g whey, 100g oats.
> 
> 6pm- 500g steak, pots, green beans.
> 
> 9pm PWO.. 90g whey, 40g dex, 20g glute
> 
> 10pm- 6-8whole eggs scrambled..2-4 slice burgen (see how hungry i am).
> 
> hopefully get a leg sesh in tonight....fight threw the PIP.


So to sum up... You're fvcked? Old age getting to you :lol:

Food still looks impressive, as does the workout. So it must be all in your head


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> So to sum up... You're fvcked? Old age getting to you :lol:
> 
> Food still looks impressive, as does the workout. So it must be all in your head


pullups were hard as fuk!....recon iv put on some pundage lol, not weighing myself for another week tho...see what the damage is


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> pullups were hard as fuk!....recon iv put on some pundage lol, not weighing myself for another week tho...see what the damage is


Hard work dragging that belly around eh :lol:

What weight were you last time you weighed yourself?


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Hard work dragging that belly around eh :lol:
> 
> What weight were you last time you weighed yourself?


fukin tell is bout it :lol: 103kg last week mate...but was bloated as fuk tho! recon ill be about the same...just leaner. iv noticed my obliques are coming on massively since starting training legs....dunno why as i dont do twists or that lol. looking for 110kg by the end of this blast


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> fukin tell is bout it :lol: 103kg last week mate...but was bloated as fuk tho! recon ill be about the same...just leaner. iv noticed my obliques are coming on massively since starting training legs....dunno why as i dont do twists or that lol. looking for 110kg by the end of this blast


110 kg will be impressive mate! What then, big cut?


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> 110 kg will be impressive mate! What then, big cut?


Yes bud big big cut...proper 1 rite down to abs.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Glad to say my appetite is back in full flow today it seems! 463g chicken & 120g rice....destroyed & still hungry!! It's just going from one extreme to the other pmsl


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> View attachment 115500
> 
> 
> Glad to say my appetite is back in full flow today it seems! 463g chicken & 120g rice....destroyed & still hungry!! It's just going from one extreme to the other pmsl


looks nice!


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> Yes bud big big cut...proper 1 rite down to abs.


And then you'll look a beast mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> looks nice!


it was ace mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> And then you'll look a beast mate!


yeh....might look big too :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Hi Jan the man hope your ok mate hows things going bro !!! :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> Hi Jan the man hope your ok mate hows things going bro !!! :thumbup1:


hello amigo! all's good in here brother, cheers  ill go see where uv been hiding...save ya writing it twice lol


----------



## tyramhall

not had time to go through the last few pages mate.

hope all is good!


----------



## XRichHx

You don't half make it hard to cut when your listing great food as you are.


----------



## JANIKvonD

tyramhall said:


> not had time to go through the last few pages mate.
> 
> hope all is good!


alls well mate...alls well. hows you?



XRichHx said:


> You don't half make it hard to cut when your listing great food as you are.


eat the same then mate!....just half the portions


----------



## tyramhall

JANIKvonD said:


> alls well mate...alls well. hows you?
> 
> eat the same then mate!....just half the portions


Yeah im good mate. Just cracking on with it.


----------



## Guest

Wassup Jan, hows it going m8, you still sticking sulphuric acid in yourself ?  lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Wassup Jan, hows it going m8, you still sticking sulphuric acid in yourself ?  lol


hi mucker! going great today tbh mate....foods been an absolute doddle & even had to get the mrs to drop is in 2 wispas :lol: sulphuric acid/cats p!ss....yes mate, its going in nicely


----------



## JANIKvonD

Legs with pip 

Leg press (low / close footing)

3sets x 20reps (130kg)

Lying ham curls-

50kg x 15

50kg x 12

50kg x 10 > 30kg x failure

Quad extension-

70kg x 10

80 kg x 10

90kg x 10 > 40kg x failure

Box squats (dumbells)-

40kg (each hand/heaviest there) x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x failure with rest pauses.

Done. Felt good tbh... Glad I got leg done!

Came home to this mountain of food


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> morning shagger, all's well my end mate...back pumps are still fuking me so will need to sup something for that!
> 
> 4day w.e?!?! u must be having a laugh lol, i dont get public hols mate...i just take them when i want. usually we goto edinburgh zoo or craigton park & carnival but the weather is unreal atm lol...so looks like a quiet 1 this ear!....will hide eggs about the house for a hunt pmsl.
> 
> what u getting upto?


Back pumps are killer mate, I had them.

Solutions to try:

-Taurine 5g

-Stretching/Warming up more (including hamstrings for back days)

-Drinking more water

-Ensuring abs/core is tight during the exercise (in addition to strengthing both)

-Foam Roller after back days

I done the above and seems to of mitigated them significantly.

Not doing much this weekend, it's my 30th on Sunday but in full diet mode so not eating or drinking etc. Chores round the house and catching up on sleep is main goals, oh and training!

Have a fun one mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning ya'll....bet half u cvnts are off today!

suns out today!...feeling ace, prob because im out for a race night tonight  nothing major...few jars...few bets, then hame for a ham shank.

food today-

7.30- 100g whey, pint o milk & half an easter egg.

9pm- tea & half a pack of choc cookies pmsl. off to a good start.

10.15- 350g chicken, 100g rice

1pm- 350g chicken, 100g rice

4pm- 90g whey, 100g oats.

6pm- chicken fanjitas i think (400-600g chicken....will see what every1 else cant eat lol)

7-12'ish- few bevys


----------



## tonyc74

chicken* fanjita*! u filth!

Am off to the gym to blast my back then do some work i think, then fix the shed and do some house work lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> chicken* fanjita*! u filth!
> 
> Am off to the gym to blast my back then do some work i think, then fix the shed and do some house work lol!


love a bit o fanjita! have a good sesh ya t!t.

what u gettin upto for easter?


----------



## GolfDelta

Sweat said:


> Back pumps are killer mate, I had them.
> 
> Solutions to try:
> 
> -Taurine 5g
> 
> -Stretching/Warming up more (including hamstrings for back days)
> 
> -Drinking more water
> 
> -Ensuring abs/core is tight during the exercise (in addition to strengthing both)
> 
> -Foam Roller after back days
> 
> I done the above and seems to of mitigated them significantly.
> 
> Not doing much this weekend, it's my 30th on Sunday but in full diet mode so not eating or drinking etc. Chores round the house and catching up on sleep is main goals, oh and training!
> 
> Have a fun one mate.


Couldn't agree more about the back pumps solution,I find taking the 5g taurine a few hours before training rather than an hour or so has made a big difference.Foam roller is an absolute god send,anyone into weight lifting should use one!

How's the pup Jan?


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> love a bit o fanjita! have a good sesh ya t!t.
> 
> what u gettin upto for easter?


not alot mate give money situation..probably polish the bmw lol!

think we will go to the farm park on sunday as its not too expensive prob cook some nice food might do a slow roast brisket! (its a cheap cut!)

u working?


----------



## GolfDelta

Oh and get in my new journal!


----------



## JANIKvonD

GolfDelta said:


> Couldn't agree more about the back pumps solution,I find taking the 5g taurine a few hours before training rather than an hour or so has made a big difference.Foam roller is an absolute god send,*anyone into weight lifting should use one!*
> 
> How's the pup Jan?


Rules me out then lol.

He's braw mate ...at work with me. Hard life


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Back pumps are killer mate, I had them.
> 
> Solutions to try:
> 
> -Taurine 5g
> 
> -Stretching/Warming up more (including hamstrings for back days)
> 
> -Drinking more water
> 
> -Ensuring abs/core is tight during the exercise (in addition to strengthing both)
> 
> -Foam Roller after back days
> 
> I done the above and seems to of mitigated them significantly.
> 
> Not doing much this weekend, it's my 30th on Sunday but in full diet mode so not eating or drinking etc. Chores round the house and catching up on sleep is main goals, oh and training!
> 
> Have a fun one mate.


cheers bud. sent the mrs in earlier for taurine! gonna order a foam roller too. fluid intake is high as fuk as it is tbh. gonna add a bit more sault to my diet too


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> not alot mate give money situation..probably polish the bmw lol!
> 
> think we will go to the farm park on sunday as its not too expensive prob cook some nice food might do a slow roast brisket! (its a cheap cut!)
> 
> u working?


u still got that poofy 1series 

the cheapest/most basic of plans usually turn out to be the best ones mate!...think im taking them too highland wildlife park (drive threw safari thing).

im off sat & sunday..get double time for today & monday so happy with that. (plus i get the extra days holiday  ) u still down wales did u say?


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> u still got that poofy 1series
> 
> the cheapest/most basic of plans usually turn out to be the best ones mate!...think im taking them too highland wildlife park (drive threw safari thing).
> 
> im off sat & sunday..get double time for today & monday so happy with that. (plus i get the extra days holiday  ) u still down wales did u say?


i would be working if i had the chance! just like any other days really not sure why everyone makes a big deal of easter bank hols!

yes mate every other week usually then back to court in may to try and get decent access plan 

well did gym fixed shed, washed car inside and out some odd jobs round the house sorted...bought the dog a new toy lasted less than a minute so that went in the bin!


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> i would be working if i had the chance! just like any other days really not sure why everyone makes a big deal of easter bank hols!
> 
> yes mate every other week usually then back to court in may to try and get decent access plan
> 
> well did gym fixed shed, washed car inside and out some odd jobs round the house sorted...bought the dog a new toy lasted less than a minute so that went in the bin!


im off for the 2nd week of the easter hols cos the kids are off.....should be fun lol. better access to the wee man?...how often do u get to see um atm mate.

my mate has a bulldog & he bought him a 'horse ball'...supposed to be like a brick....destroyed it within half an hour lol. hows the pups anyway?


----------



## Guest

I hear there is a food shortage in Scotland. You been shopping again ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I hear there is a food shortage in Scotland. You been shopping again ?


lol, i saved the nation 100g oats & 90g whey today!....had a large 5 piece chicken selects meal instead


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, i saved the nation 100g oats & 90g whey today!....had a large 5 piece chicken selects meal instead


I almost bought a huge turkey crown earlier, my appetite is getting stupid ! lol this EQ is mad for making me hungry ! I'm turning into you ! lol


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> im off for the 2nd week of the easter hols cos the kids are off.....should be fun lol. better access to the wee man?...how often do u get to see um atm mate.
> 
> my mate has a bulldog & he bought him a 'horse ball'...supposed to be like a brick....destroyed it within half an hour lol. hows the pups anyway?


just every other week in a contact centre not ideal but it will get me to the end goal hopefully!

yes mate they are buggers they destroy everything!

hows your new one getting one? get a baby pen for him if your worried about chewing best thing for him when your not in the house!


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers bud. sent the mrs in earlier for taurine! gonna order a foam roller too. fluid intake is high as fuk as it is tbh. gonna add a bit more sault to my diet too


No worries captain and that puppy is cute as fook, I want one!!

I wanted a foam roller in a hurry so just got mine from Argos, £10 bargain and works wonders.


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> morning ya'll....bet half u cvnts are off today!
> 
> suns out today!...feeling ace, prob because im out for a race night tonight  nothing major...few jars...few bets, then hame for a ham shank.
> 
> food today-
> 
> 7.30- 100g whey, pint o milk & half an easter egg.
> 
> 9pm- tea & half a pack of choc cookies pmsl. off to a good start.
> 
> 10.15- 350g chicken, 100g rice
> 
> 1pm- 350g chicken, 100g rice
> 
> 4pm- 90g whey, 100g oats.
> 
> 6pm- chicken fanjitas i think (400-600g chicken....will see what every1 else cant eat lol)
> 
> 7-12'ish- few bevys
> 
> View attachment 115602


Lovely diet mate mine been sort of the same lol mixture of clean and dirty, can't go wrong


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all, good easter i hope.....plenty of chocolate was consumed  . busy w.e for me & shattered today! no training as didnt have time...still got my 3 sesh's in last week so happy wi that.

food today-

8.30- 350g chicken 100g rice

11.30- 350g chicken 100g rice

2.30- beef in blackbean sauce with extra chicken thrown in......& rice

5pm- 90g whey 100g oats

7.30 PWO- 90g whey 40g dex 20g glute

8.30- home made curry (500g ish chicken) +rice, nan. (theres about 500ml double cream in here too).

10pm- milk & PB

training *chest n delts* tonight


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning cookie monster, foods been below par for me this weekend, quantity more than quality but never mind eh.

Have a good day mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning cookie monster, foods been below par for me this weekend, quantity more than quality but never mind eh.
> 
> Have a good day mate.


atleast u got the cals in mate, i was lacking cals on the sat due to hangover & ate fek all good for me all day sunday pmsl. need to pull my finger oot


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> atleast u got the cals in mate, i was lacking cals on the sat due to hangover & ate fek all good for me all day sunday pmsl. need to pull my finger oot


My eatings gone to pot, appetite has vanished!


----------



## XRichHx

onthebuild said:


> My eatings gone to pot, appetite has vanished!


You need a McDonalds.


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> My eatings gone to pot, appetite has vanished!


im the same today mate, feeling sick...dogs not feeling good either, recon my mrs has tried to top us lol.

i had 500g chicken & a bag of prawn crackers for breakfast, and a beef in black bean sauce with rice & extra chicken for lunch. not went to plan today at all & having to propper force it down


----------



## sxbarnes

Everyone's going to pot round here! Just found this journal Jan, you've put on some size mate or you've got a good photographer. Ha ha. Subbed


----------



## JANIKvonD

sxbarnes said:


> Everyone's going to pot round here! Just found this journal Jan, you've put on some size mate or you've got a good photographer. Ha ha. Subbed


Lol thank you mate, welcome in


----------



## JANIKvonD

Chest tonight!! What a sesh...went with my big erse rugby mate

Slight decline bb press- (did this first to see where I am with our target @Sweat)

60kg x 15

90kg x 10

120kg x 8 easy

140kg x 3 + 1 slight assist (PB & think I'll smash the 150kg target soon)

120kg x 8

100kg x failure with rest pause's/halfs etc.

High incline DB press-

40kg each hand x 10

30kg x failure

30kg x failure

Dips-

BW x failure

+20kg x failure

+30kg x failure

BW x failure

BW x failure

DB side laterals-

3sets 10kg each hand x failure

Done. Happy as fuk with that. + foods not been good the last couple days so trens obv giving me a kick in the teeth ATM lol.

Went to the saunas afterwards & got a heap of comments on how big iv got in the last couple month! Covered in acne so can't blag it tbh so I just tell them what I'm upto...no shame here.

Homemade curry for tea now, 1/2kg of chicken..mmm


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

JANIKvonD said:


> Chest tonight!! What a sesh...went with my big erse rugby mate
> 
> Slight decline bb press- (did this first to see where I am with our target @Sweat)
> 
> 60kg x 15
> 
> 90kg x 10
> 
> 120kg x 8 easy
> 
> 140kg x 3 + 1 slight assist (PB & think I'll smash the 150kg target soon)
> 
> 120kg x 8
> 
> 100kg x failure with rest pause's/halfs etc.
> 
> High incline DB press-
> 
> 40kg each hand x 10
> 
> 30kg x failure
> 
> 30kg x failure
> 
> Dips-
> 
> BW x failure
> 
> +20kg x failure
> 
> +30kg x failure
> 
> BW x failure
> 
> BW x failure
> 
> DB side laterals-
> 
> 3sets 10kg each hand x failure
> 
> Done. Happy as fuk with that. + foods not been good the last couple days so trens obv giving me a kick in the teeth ATM lol.
> 
> Went to the saunas afterwards & got a heap of comments on how big iv got in the last couple month! Covered in acne so can't blag it tbh so I just tell them what I'm upto...no shame here.
> 
> Homemade curry for tea now, 1/2kg of chicken..mmm


Good session mate. Show that chicken no mercy.


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> Chest tonight!! What a sesh...went with my big erse rugby mate
> 
> Slight decline bb press- (did this first to see where I am with our target @Sweat)
> 
> 60kg x 15
> 
> 90kg x 10
> 
> 120kg x 8 easy
> 
> 140kg x 3 + 1 slight assist (PB & think I'll smash the 150kg target soon)
> 
> 120kg x 8
> 
> 100kg x failure with rest pause's/halfs etc.
> 
> High incline DB press-
> 
> 40kg each hand x 10
> 
> 30kg x failure
> 
> 30kg x failure
> 
> Dips-
> 
> BW x failure
> 
> +20kg x failure
> 
> +30kg x failure
> 
> BW x failure
> 
> BW x failure
> 
> DB side laterals-
> 
> 3sets 10kg each hand x failure
> 
> Done. Happy as fuk with that. + foods not been good the last couple days so trens obv giving me a kick in the teeth ATM lol.
> 
> Went to the saunas afterwards & got a heap of comments on how big iv got in the last couple month! Covered in acne so can't blag it tbh so I just tell them what I'm upto...no shame here.
> 
> Homemade curry for tea now, 1/2kg of chicken..mmm


Good work, turning into a pressing machine!! Keep it up mate.

Threw some reps at you earlier by mistake... lol... now you've earnt them anyway!! 

I get spots from the oil physio uses mate, gear doesn't really effect me that much it turns out. Just from the rehab work. Good excuse in future for you anyway if you need one!


----------



## Guest

You wanna throw EQ into the mix m8, that will sort your appetite out ! Good numbers on the lifts m8


----------



## JANIKvonD

cheers lads.

food today-

10am- 350g chicken 100g rice

12.30- 300g chicken 75g rice (homemade curry)

3.30- 350g chicken 100g rice

5.30- 90g whey 100g oats

8pm- 8scrambled eggs, 4 slice burgen

10pm- couple pint of milk

got a mother of all PIPs in my right quad :lol: fukin stuff!

got the night to myself tonight (mrs working late) so gonna chill rite out with some SOA & have an early 1....bodys in bits tbh


----------



## JANIKvonD

ill add..this is just the planned meals, there WILL be some dirty stuff here n there


----------



## biglbs

Looks perfect mate


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> im the same today mate, feeling sick...dogs not feeling good either, recon my mrs has tried to top us lol.
> 
> i had 500g chicken & a bag of prawn crackers for breakfast, and a beef in black bean sauce with rice & extra chicken for lunch. not went to plan today at all & having to propper force it down


Wow mate, you having a health kick? That looks awfully clean for a JvonD diet :lol:

Reps for 140 bench press mate, well in!

Also acne not clearing up yet? I thought it was getting miles better?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers lads.
> 
> food today-
> 
> 10am- 350g chicken 100g rice
> 
> 12.30- 300g chicken 75g rice (homemade curry)
> 
> 3.30- 350g chicken 100g rice
> 
> 5.30- 90g whey 100g oats
> 
> 8pm- 8scrambled eggs, 4 slice burgen
> 
> 10pm- couple pint of milk
> 
> *got a mother of all PIPs in my right quad * :lol: * fukin stuff*!
> 
> got the night to myself tonight (mrs working late) so gonna chill rite out with some SOA & have an early 1....bodys in bits tbh


Jan do you massage the muscle before you jab??

For years I was getting pip after jabbing.. then one day a mate said to me, Massage the the muscle for 2 mins before jabbing and you wont get any pip after.

And doing this Ive never had pip since. :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Looks perfect mate


cheers bro



onthebuild said:


> Wow mate, you having a health kick? That looks awfully clean for a JvonD diet :lol:
> 
> Reps for 140 bench press mate, well in!
> 
> Also acne not clearing up yet? I thought it was getting miles better?


lol on a detox mate 

cheers, was very surprised at it tbh...shoulda built upto 1rm & seen what the damage was, 150kg is not far off at all i recon! acne is clearing a treat mate, a couple sunbeds & it'll make all the difference



Jay.32 said:


> Jan do you massage the muscle before you jab??
> 
> For years I was getting pip after jabbing.. then one day a mate said to me, Massage the the muscle for 2 mins before jabbing and you wont get any pip after.
> 
> And doing this Ive never had pip since. :thumbup1:


ill give it a go mate, used to never get PIP....its just this higher consentration gear thats fuking me tbh lol. cheers


----------



## JANIKvonD

104kg today btw


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> 104kg today btw


110 in no time!


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> 104kg today btw


Whats that bodyweight or the amount of food you gonna eat ? lol

I'm old fashioned, whats that in Stones ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Whats that bodyweight or the amount of food you gonna eat ? lol
> 
> I'm old fashioned, whats that in Stones ?


lol. 16.4 mate


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> lol. 16.4 mate


Snap,i was born that weight pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Snap,i was born that weight pmsl


 :lol: im just a pup tbf


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: im just a pup tbf


Looking good though


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Looking good though


thanks bud, plenty time to get where i want to be :beer:


----------



## 25434

Afternoon cheekypants!! missing me? :laugh:

:no:......lol......

How's my ickle hugo doin'...you eaten him yet? Hugo pie?....tickle his tum for me please....Auntie [Redacted] in da hoooooose.....

Hope you had a great Easter..I'm still on my break and getting up to all sortsa stuff...hahaha...one simply just has to dahhhling.....not done a jot of training, put on twenty stone and had to buy new jeans in a slightly bigger size to fit my bum in....hahaha...I think my bum is lifting and it just won't squish into size 10 jeans anymore...durrrppp...

Take care ya beeeg beastie...back next week to wreck your journal again...I mean..cough...cast my professional eye on things....as I do.....


----------



## jon-kent

Hows the dog getting on mate ?


----------



## 25434

jon-kent said:


> Hows the dog getting on mate ?


Hugo could fit into Bruce's mouth with room to spare for another one!...haha...


----------



## jon-kent

Flubs said:


> Hugo could fit into Bruce's mouth with room to spare for another one!...haha...


Haha so could most dogs though to be fair lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Afternoon cheekypants!! missing me? :laugh:
> 
> :no:......lol......
> 
> How's my ickle hugo doin'...you eaten him yet? Hugo pie?....tickle his tum for me please....Auntie Flubs in da hoooooose.....
> 
> Hope you had a great Easter..I'm still on my break and getting up to all sortsa stuff...hahaha...one simply just has to dahhhling.....not done a jot of training, put on twenty stone and had to buy new jeans in a slightly bigger size to fit my bum in....hahaha...I think my bum is lifting and it just won't squish into size 10 jeans anymore...durrrppp...
> 
> Take care ya beeeg beastie...back next week to wreck your journal again...I mean..cough...cast my professional eye on things....as I do.....


flubs ya wee weapon whats going on?!...i cant handle neglect like this! our little love child Hugo is getting on braw  altho he did eat some fox sh!t earlier lol. (must get that from your side)

my easter was ace thank you!...obv yours has been the same as you abandoned us, im guessing boab was involved? lol oj. so you got yourself a BOOOOOTAYYYYYYY over the hols eh? lest's see this erse then..... size 10 is tiny!


----------



## JANIKvonD

jon-kent said:


> Hows the dog getting on mate ?


getting on ace mate, he shags everything in sight lol. hanging out with his old man too much


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> getting on ace mate, he shags everything in sight lol. hanging out with his old man too much


Dogs always do take after their owners lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> Dogs always do take after their owners lol


u got any pets gresh man?


----------



## jon-kent

JANIKvonD said:


> getting on ace mate, he shags everything in sight lol. hanging out with his old man too much


Haha good boy ! Glad he's getting on nicely :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> [Redacted] ya wee weapon whats going on?!...i cant handle neglect like this! our little love child Hugo is getting on braw  altho he did eat some fox sh!t earlier lol. (must get that from your side)
> 
> * omg! that must have stank to high heaven!! bleeeuuurrrrrrgggghhh......barrrfff.....*
> 
> my easter was ace thank you!...obv yours has been the same as you abandoned us, im guessing boab was involved? lol oj. so you got yourself a BOOOOOTAYYYYYYY over the hols eh? lest's see this erse then..... size 10 is tiny!


Boab was NOT involved thank you very much! on the subject of my bottom, It's always been quite big but since I've been putting in effort to bring it up from behind my knees it has got a bit rounder in shape and also, my quads are a bit fatter so put them in a size 10 jean they just don't fit anymore...so 12 it is......I sometimes wonder why I just don't fall over more due to the size....flol! the joys of being female...anyway, that's enough talk about my bum.....

You know cheekypants? I laugh like a feckin' drain when I see the word boab......:laugh: hilarious...BOABY!!!!! hahahahahaha BOABY!!! hahahahaha...

cough...right then...catchya later ya boaby woggerling beastie from the north....take care o yersel.....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Boab was NOT involved thank you very much! on the subject of my bottom, It's always been quite big but since I've been putting in effort to bring it up from behind my knees it has got a bit rounder in shape and also, my quads are a bit fatter so put them in a size 10 jean they just don't fit anymore...so 12 it is......I sometimes wonder why I just don't fall over more due to the size....flol! the joys of being female...anyway, that's enough talk about my bum.....
> 
> You know cheekypants? I laugh like a feckin' drain when I see the word boab......:laugh: hilarious...BOABY!!!!! hahahahahaha BOABY!!! hahahahaha...
> 
> cough...right then...catchya later ya boaby woggerling beastie from the north....take care o yersel.....


Hard or saft....your boaby daft. Pmsl


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> Hard or saft....your boaby daft. Pmsl


 :blink: :death: :blush: :sneaky2: :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

JANIKvonD said:


> u got any pets gresh man?


nope not any more .....


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning...went to bed early last night as wasnt well (8ish) & also missed a couple meals as was feeling sick most of the day. think the PIP is playing a part in all this!...its red a fuk.

anyway...gonna make up for lost cals yest....so high cal day for me  ...gonna try anyway, still feel sick.

8am- 500ml fat milk, 60g whey, 3 scoops strawberry nesquick, 100g oats.

10am- 350g chicken, 100g rice, half pack of button shrooms, spicey tom sauce

12.30- thinking mcdees today. large 5 selects meal & a big mac.

3pm- 350g chicken, 100g rice, half pack of button shrooms, spicey tom sauce

5.30- 6 whole eggs, 3slice burgen.

8pm PWO- 90G whey, 40g dex, 20g glute

9pm- not sure yet....will squeeze in as much as i can here.

thats the plan anyway....ALOT of food there so will just take it as it comes lol. *training back/traps/rear delts* tonight


----------



## bluejoanna

That is some sort of food day Jan :thumbup1: Cannot think for a moment why you might feel sick....  Have a fab one x


----------



## 25434

Morning, so you sorted out your snack, what will u have for your mains? Hee hee....should u be eating all that if you're still throwing up?

Have a good day...


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> That is some sort of food day Jan :thumbup1: Cannot think for a moment why you might feel sick....  Have a fab one x





Flubs said:


> Morning, so you sorted out your snack, what will u have for your mains? Hee hee....should u be eating all that if you're still throwing up?
> 
> Have a good day...


thanks girls, yep....no fuking about here :lol:

not been sick yet flubs....managing to hold it down atm


----------



## JANIKvonD

first 2 meals down with no trouble at all & looking forward to lunch! happy days....PIPs feeling good too tbh, been doing some stretching


----------



## JANIKvonD

& Hugo used to be white lol, too wee for a bath yet tho...looks like a duster


----------



## JANIKvonD

m3 (mcdees) went down easy.....got a large strawberry shake to top it off too lol


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> m3 (mcdees) went down easy.....got a large strawberry shake to top it off too lol


Ah shurrup man ! lol I could murder 4 quarter pounders with cheese, 12 nuggets, 2 fries and 2 shakes now ! ffs


----------



## Greshie

I know I read that and had a sudden craving for Junk food


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Ah shurrup man ! lol I could murder 4 quarter pounders with cheese, 12 nuggets, 2 fries and 2 shakes now ! ffs


mate....fancy a mcdees challange?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> I know I read that and had a sudden craving for Junk food


*muscle food


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> mate....fancy a mcdees challange?


Oh don't freaking tempt me ! LOL I reckon we'd both be pukin by the end ! lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Oh don't freaking tempt me ! LOL I reckon we'd both be pukin by the end ! lol


Deffo mate lol. I'll take some beating tho


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> Deffo mate lol. I'll take some beating tho


lol, oh I dunno, I got a stone on you and i'm a lot bigger in the belly area ! More room  lol Actually the thought is making me feel sick after a big dinner !!!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

a very good morning too all!!...feeling great today! suns out..quads are feeling good..had my leg over twice this morning  got my mates MMA title defence fight this saturday (shirt n tie gig) & my new suit i just bought doesnt fuking fit anymore :lol: + cant close any top buttons on any of my shirts so will need to go get some fat boi gear.

anyway..food-

7am- 90g whey 100g oats scoop of strawberry nesquick

10am- huge laurne & cheese baguette & a caramal slice, 30g whey

12.30- 250g chicken, 100g rice

3.30pm- 250g chicken, 100g rice

5pm- 6eggs

7-PWO 90g whey, 40g dex, 20g glute

then hit the saunas 

8pm- 500g chicken fanjitas

10pm- milk

missed training last night cos mrs ended up working late...so big back sesh tonight! left arms got niggle tho so hopefully be OK...will take some ibuprofen before it.

ummmmm...anything else? skins braw....boags braw

have a good ane


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> a very good morning too all!!...feeling great today! suns out..quads are feeling good..had my leg over *twice* this morning  got my mates MMA title defence fight this saturday (shirt n tie gig) & my new suit i just bought doesnt fuking fit anymore :lol: + cant close any top buttons on any of my shirts so will need to go get some fat boi gear.
> 
> anyway..food-
> 
> 7am- 90g whey 100g oats scoop of strawberry nesquick
> 
> 10am- huge laurne & cheese baguette & a caramal slice, 30g whey
> 
> 12.30- 250g chicken, 100g rice
> 
> 3.30pm- 250g chicken, 100g rice
> 
> 5pm- 6eggs
> 
> 7-PWO 90g whey, 40g dex, 20g glute
> 
> then hit the saunas
> 
> 8pm- 500g chicken fanjitas
> 
> 10pm- milk
> 
> missed training last night cos mrs ended up working late...so big back sesh tonight! left arms got niggle tho so hopefully be OK...will take some ibuprofen before it.
> 
> ummmmm...anything else? skins braw....boags braw
> 
> have a good ane


Sounds like a perfect start to the day and a great week ahead - Although I would have to get up at four for it to occur twice before gym tho....  Happy shopping x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Sounds like a perfect start to the day and a great week ahead - Although I would have to get up at four for it to occur twice before gym tho....  Happy shopping x


lol i was up at 4ish for a p!sh & round 1.....then after pressing the snooze button a few times at 6, the mrs had enough & got round 2 underway so id get the fuk out the bed i think pmsl. cheers jo x


----------



## JANIKvonD

ALSO..lump is back, behind my right nipple..so upped adex from .5eod to 1mg eod. will see how it goes....if nothing....then ill switch/add caber (for tren gyno/lactating)


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> ALSO..lump is back, behind my right nipple..so upped adex from .5eod to 1mg eod. will see how it goes....if nothing....then ill switch/add caber (for tren gyno/lactating)


On the plus side, if you start lactating bottle it up for Hugo :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Couldn't be fuked cooking chicken yet...so had 500ml milk, 60g whey, 70 g oats for lunch & ill have 500 g chicken 100g rice at 4 ish


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> Couldn't be fuked cooking chicken yet...so had 500ml milk, 60g whey, 70 g oats for lunch & ill have 500 g chicken 100g rice at 4 ish


Just a small snack then eh????

Not so sure I would be quite as ahem, accommodating as your wife if I was woken at 04.00hrs! x


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Just a small snack then eh????
> 
> Not so sure I would be quite as ahem, accommodating as your wife if I was woken at 04.00hrs! x


She probably wasn't awake!


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Just a small snack then eh????
> 
> Not so sure I would be quite as ahem, accommodating as your wife if I was woken at 04.00hrs! x


yeh small snack...just squeezed into a 800ml shaker.



Greshie said:


> She probably wasn't awake!


lmao!!...exactly


----------



## bluejoanna

Greshie said:


> She probably wasn't awake!


ha ha ha ha class!! x


----------



## onthebuild

bluejoanna said:


> Just a small snack then eh????
> 
> Not so sure I would be quite as ahem, accommodating as your wife if I was woken at 04.00hrs! x


Jeez some people are so frigid :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

JANIKvonD said:


> mate....fancy a mcdees challange?


Whats your records then mate for Maccy D's ? Lol


----------



## onthebuild

jon-kent said:


> Whats your records then mate for Maccy D's ? Lol


Jans is 2.... Not 2 meals, he sold out 2 restaurants in one day. :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

jon-kent said:


> Whats your records then mate for Maccy D's ? Lol


Don't have any mate.

I took the little man on Saturday while I was waiting on the girls coming out a party. Had a large 5 chicken selects meal, a big tasty on its own & 20nuggets....went down easy enough but all I had ate before that was 2 large Lauren & egg rolls & a cream fudge donut pmsl. Recon I'd make a fair dent at a challenge on a good day considering that was just for a feed


----------



## Sweat

Evening janik von winkle baron!

How goes you schlag bag? 20" guns yet?


----------



## jon-kent

JANIKvonD said:


> Don't have any mate.
> 
> I took the little man on Saturday while I was waiting on the girls coming out a party. Had a large 5 chicken selects meal, a big tasty on its own & 20nuggets....went down easy enough but all I had ate before that was 2 large Lauren & egg rolls & a cream fudge donut pmsl. Recon I'd make a fair dent at a challenge on a good day considering that was just for a feed


Lol ! Me and the mrs have done 5 big macs each on there own and we both did it


----------



## 25434

You, sir cheeky pants have hollow legs....all 3 of 'em...:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Anyway..I trained tonight!

Back & rear delts- high rep stuff

Lat pulldown-

75kg x 12

Dropset..

95kg (stack) x failure (PB..never been able to do the stack in this gym before)

75kg x failure

55kg x failure

40kg x failure

Bent DB rows (standing)-

30kg x failure

30kg x failure

30kg x failure

Superset with..

Rear delt flys (supported chest on incline bench)-

12.5kg x failure

12.5kg x failure

12.5kg x failure

Straight arm lat pushdown-

35kg x failure

35kg x failure

35kg x failure

Face pulls-

55kg x 10

65kg x 8

55kg x 10

Done. Very very high intensity sesh tonight, sweat p!shing off me...especially on DB rows to failure SS with flys!..killer. Also didn't count reps for the first time in a long time, won't make a habit of this...just fancied a change tonight.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Evening janik von winkle baron!
> 
> How goes you schlag bag? 20" guns yet?


Awreet min...ya skinny yit? All good my end buddy! Arms a tiny 



jon-kent said:


> Lol ! Me and the mrs have done 5 big macs each on there own and we both did it


Will give this a go...&video it 



Flubs said:


> You, sir cheeky pants have hollow legs....all 3 of 'em...:laugh: :laugh:


U can blame your erse for the 3rd one lol


----------



## biglbs

Nice workout,why not keep going to ultimate fail more ofter,in stead of stopping at 10 because you feel you must?


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> Awreet min...ya skinny yit? All good my end buddy! Arms a tiny


Not yet mate, had 4 days off diet... what a uncommitted person I am!!!

Back on it now though and cannot wait...


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Nice workout,why not keep going to ultimate fail more ofter,in stead of stopping at 10 because you feel you must?


I goto failure on everything mate, just so happens it was 10 'full' on the last exercise before I started the partials lol. Only reason I listed reps on face pulls was because there the only ones I counted


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> I goto failure on everything mate, just so happens it was 10 'full' on the last exercise before I started the partials lol. Only reason I listed reps on face pulls was because there the only ones I counted


Oh ,i thought you said you normaly count reps but did'nt today? :confused1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Oh ,i thought you said you normaly count reps but did'nt today? :confused1:


i do mate :confused1: lost me lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

anyway...morning all! last full day at work & im off for a week!!!! get it up yasssssssssss 

wee bit of a lovers tiff this morning....so no nukie :crying: furious lol

was gonna do a leg sesh tonight...but there fooked still so will do some odds n sods.

food today-

8am- 90g whey 100g oats

10am- 2tins tuna 2jacket spuds

12.30- 90g whey 100g oats

4pm- 2tins tuna 2 jacket spuds

7PWO- 90g whey 40g dex 20g glute

8pm- 500g chicken fajitas

10pm- 6whole eggs mashed in a cup with butter 

went for 6min on the sunbeds last night & its made a massive difference.

looking like its gonna be another sunny as fook day my end


----------



## lxm

Decent eating mate, away to draw up a diet thats going to be adhered to, you able to have a look at it in a bit?


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> anyway...morning all! last full day at work & im off for a week!!!! get it up yasssssssssss
> 
> wee bit of a lovers tiff this morning....so no nukie :crying: furious lol
> 
> was gonna do a leg sesh tonight...but there fooked still so will do some odds n sods.
> 
> food today-
> 
> 8am- 90g whey 100g oats
> 
> 10am- 2tins tuna 2jacket spuds
> 
> 12.30- 90g whey 100g oats
> 
> 4pm- 2tins tuna 2 jacket spuds
> 
> 7PWO- 90g whey 40g dex 20g glute
> 
> 8pm- 500g chicken fajitas
> 
> 10pm- 6whole eggs mashed in a cup with butter
> 
> went for 6min on the sunbeds last night & its made a massive difference.
> 
> looking like its gonna be another sunny as fook day my end


sunny here too, but still fooking cold


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> Decent eating mate, away to draw up a diet thats going to be adhered to, you able to have a look at it in a bit?


course mate



Jay.32 said:


> sunny here too, but still fooking cold


its feking baultic here today!!


----------



## TELBOR

You massive yet?!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> You massive yet?!


belly is mate  im getting a good ego pumping everytime im down the saunas mate...so somethings changing lol.

couple of my mate went wed nightwithout me...said a couple of the old ones were on about 'he's some size now'...followed by 'but he's got quite bad skin' pmsl...mate was telling me last night


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey Jan - Compliments are always nice to receive, even if they are by weirdo sauna stalkers - you have to take what you can when you can eh :lol:

Looks like another starvation day for you my friend, enjoy, and don't forget a nice bit of salad with your fajita's! Have a great day and enjoy your week off you lucky b>gger! x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Hey Jan - Compliments are always nice to receive, even if they are by weirdo sauna stalkers - you have to take what you can when you can eh :lol:
> 
> Looks like another starvation day for you my friend, enjoy, and don't forget a nice bit of salad with your fajita's! Have a great day and enjoy your week off you lucky b>gger! x


PMSL, we have some giggle in the saunas tbh (me and the old guys)....there dirty cvnts lol.

cheers Jo...todays turned out to be a bit on the stressfull side  geez a cuddle


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> belly is mate  im getting a good ego pumping everytime im down the saunas mate...so somethings changing lol.
> 
> couple of my mate went wed nightwithout me...said a couple of the old ones were on about 'he's some size now'...followed by 'but he's got quite bad skin' pmsl...mate was telling me last night


Ego boost is what it's all about! I went to my place at 7am yesterday having not been that early for a year and it was all the old faces - compliments galore lol

Pmsl, tell them old cùnt a where to go!!

Only jelly of your henchness!! Tell them your skin is going to be brail for when you've ripped their eyes out


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL, we have some giggle in the saunas tbh (me and the old guys)....there dirty cvnts lol.
> 
> cheers Jo...todays turned out to be a bit on the stressfull side  geez a cuddle


Have one of these - A little like surprise s£x, cept without the happy ending....



Although on second thoughts, and being a complete girl, there nowt better than a proper hug x


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL, we have some giggle in the saunas tbh (me and the old guys)....there dirty cvnts lol.
> 
> cheers Jo...todays turned out to be a bit on the stressfull side  geez a cuddle


Mate they are not talking about your muscle size!!!!Don't drop the soap in the shower after:scared:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Ego boost is what it's all about! I went to my place at 7am yesterday having not been that early for a year and it was all the old faces - compliments galore lol
> 
> Pmsl, tell them old cùnt a where to go!!
> 
> Only jelly of your henchness!! Tell them your skin is going to be brail for when you've ripped their eyes out


haha, tbf there brand new mate. nothing better than when others notice your hard work eh 



bluejoanna said:


> Have one of these - A little like surprise s£x, cept without the happy ending....
> 
> View attachment 116510
> 
> 
> Although on second thoughts, and being a complete girl, there nowt better than a proper hug x


sex without a happy ending?...keep it.

.....no dont, ill take it lol



biglbs said:


> Mate they are not talking about your muscle size!!!!Don't drop the soap in the shower after:scared:


pmsl!...ill take either compliment mate


----------



## Greshie

That's ma boy! :lol:


----------



## Guest

There are happy endings after sex ?

I've no idea what comes after sex tbh, i'm normally asleep by then.


----------



## Greshie

Cheeky Monkey said:


> There are happy endings after sex ?
> 
> I've no idea what comes after sex tbh, i'm normally asleep by then.


oh dear, you don't sound much fun!


----------



## 25434

Oh dear! cheekypants is 'aving a bit of a day...no nookie, spots....time for emergency measures....

....

yup! got that sorted......

 x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Oh dear! cheekypants is 'aving a bit of a day...no nookie, spots....time for emergency measures....
> 
> View attachment 116572
> ....
> 
> yup! got that sorted......
> 
> x


That's jans dog after he's eaten one if his daddys snacks. Lol


----------



## 25434

Ginger Ben said:


> That's jans dog after he's eaten one if his daddys snacks. Lol


 :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Oh dear! cheekypants is 'aving a bit of a day...no nookie, spots....time for emergency measures....
> 
> View attachment 116572
> ....
> 
> yup! got that sorted......
> 
> x


Tut...wasn't what big guy got when he was having a tough day?!? ....it's cool....I understand



 Ginger Ben said:


> That's jans dog after he's eaten one if his daddys snacks. Lol


Lmao.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Training went out the window tonight as I'd had a rough day...& fancied doing something with the kids instead. Took them to the park by the beach & watched the sun go down  was braw.

Cheeky 6min on the sunbed...bought a new top for tomorrow! Funny story- mind I said it was a shirt & tie gig so I'd need to buy another suit as my other 3 don't fit (including the 1 I bought 6weeks ago lol). Well my mates just told me that so I turned up in a suit & every cvnt else was casual lol, the fukers bottled it though & told me last night pmsl


----------



## 25434

Jan...I did show that one to BigFella too...but...I reserve that one for "special" people...so ya knarrrrr...don't be too hurt by that...my other one is a kittie doing a fist bump and I thought that wuz a bit girlie for ya....and I was on my ipad so its harder to get new pics on that....

note to oneself: Cheekypants being mardy over duplicated piccie......go hunting for new ones so he doesn't "do" one on me the next time...... :whistling: :laugh:

DON'T make me come up there and sort you arrrrrrt!...hahahaha....


----------



## Guest

Was just sitting here working my way through a big bowl of rice crispies, reading this and managed to miss my mouth !

Now sitting here covered in cereal.


----------



## 25434

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Was just sitting here working my way through a big bowl of rice crispies, reading this and managed to miss my mouth !
> 
> Now sitting here covered in cereal.


I lurrrrrrrrrrrrrvrice Krispies....but I can nearly fit half a pack into one bowl....lol....


----------



## Guest

Flubs said:


> I lurrrrrrrrrrrrrvrice Krispies....but I can nearly fit half a pack into one bowl....lol....


I got a giant bowl too. Gotta have a massive bowl before bed or I die in my sleep ! LOL


----------



## biglbs

Should i say


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

JANIKvonD said:


> Training went out the window tonight as I'd had a rough day...& fancied doing something with the kids instead. Took them to the park by the beach & watched the sun go down  was braw.
> 
> Cheeky 6min on the sunbed...bought a new top for tomorrow! Funny story- mind I said it was a shirt & tie gig so I'd need to buy another suit as my other 3 don't fit (including the 1 I bought 6weeks ago lol). Well my mates just told me that so I turned up in a suit & every cvnt else was casual lol, the fukers bottled it though & told me last night pmsl


priceless.


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning folks...excellent start to the morning! suns out..wullys wet..on the p!sh tonight  fukin cold tho & im at work until 12  ...then off for a week :clap:

no much point listing food today...but it'll be along the lines of-

10am- fry-up & a cake from the local bakers.

12pm- 90g whey 100g oats.

3.30pm- large chicken pizza

+some crisps & easter eggs

5pm-6am- lots of booze 

so a pretty clean day tbh lmao!

still 104kg today but looking much leaner tbh...can see top 2 abs.... the side of the rest...& got some extra veins coming up onto lower abs. fuk knows how this happened lol, maybe the sunbeds the past 2 days in a row had something to do with it? ahwell, actually cant wait to cut again lol...only about fukin 5 weeks in :lol:


----------



## Davey666

Morning Jan, have a good night ya pish head


----------



## GolfDelta

JANIKvonD said:


> morning folks...excellent start to the morning! suns out..wullys wet..on the p!sh tonight  fukin cold tho & im at work until 12  ...then off for a week :clap:
> 
> no much point listing food today...but it'll be along the lines of-
> 
> 10am- fry-up & a cake from the local bakers.
> 
> 12pm- 90g whey 100g oats.
> 
> 3.30pm- large chicken pizza
> 
> +some crisps & easter eggs
> 
> 5pm-6am- lots of booze
> 
> so a pretty clean day tbh lmao!
> 
> still 104kg today but looking much leaner tbh...can see top 2 abs.... the side of the rest...& got some extra veins coming up onto lower abs. fuk knows how this happened lol, maybe the sunbeds the past 2 days in a row had something to do with it? ahwell, actually cant wait to cut again lol...only about fukin 5 weeks in :lol:


Have a good one matey!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Davey666 said:


> Morning Jan, have a good night ya pish head





GolfDelta said:


> Have a good one matey!


cheers lads! have a good w.e :beer:


----------



## GolfDelta

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers lads! have a good w.e :beer:


I will I'm off to Amsterdam!Chest today,back and Bi's tomorrow morning then off to drink Heineken and visit a few cafes!


----------



## biglbs

Morning Janice,have a great day today and looks like a sunny weekend


----------



## JANIKvonD

GolfDelta said:


> I will I'm off to Amsterdam!Chest today,back and Bi's tomorrow morning then off to drink Heineken and visit a few cafes!


atleast your no rubbing it in mate lol. iv got a MMA fight night in dunfermline tonight  then a cheeky few in the casino or sumin i think.

how long u there for?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good weekend buddy, sounds spot on


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Morning Janice,have a great day today and looks like a sunny weekend


morning loabs, yeh its lookg braw up here today mate....usually follows with snow lol. what u getting upto?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good weekend buddy, sounds spot on


cheers mucker...kids have a party all day tomorrow too  so just me & Hugo feeling sorry for me lol


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> morning loabs, yeh its lookg braw up here today mate....usually follows with snow lol. what u getting upto?


Eating most of an indian style leg of lamb and a wedding..


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Eating most of an indian style leg of lamb and a wedding..


You are eating a wedding ? :w00t:


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Eating most of an indian style leg of lamb and a wedding..


p!shed?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> You are eating a wedding ? :w00t:


just the bride lol


----------



## biglbs

cvnts


----------



## GolfDelta

JANIKvonD said:


> atleast your no rubbing it in mate lol. iv got a MMA fight night in dunfermline tonight  then a cheeky few in the casino or sumin i think.
> 
> how long u there for?


Till Thursday mate,never been before should be an experience.Any Dundee lads fighting in it?


----------



## JANIKvonD

GolfDelta said:


> Till Thursday mate,never been before should be an experience.Any Dundee lads fighting in it?


yeh my mate scott, thats the reason we're going, hired a couple buss's to go threw. richy & hoggy are comin too


----------



## GolfDelta

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh my mate scott, thats the reason we're going, hired a couple buss's to go threw. richy & hoggy are comin too


Sounds a good laugh.....and messy ha.Hoggy not seen that boy in donkeys years!


----------



## GolfDelta

Does he still call himself Snoop Hoggy Hogg? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

GolfDelta said:


> Does he still call himself Snoop Hoggy Hogg? :lol:


pmsl, na mate..i just call um nobend


----------



## GolfDelta

How was your weekend mate?Must have been a good one its unlike you to not be on UKM!


----------



## lxm

breathin out his @rse im guessing!


----------



## onthebuild

If he's dead and you're reading this jan's wife, he said to send all his ttm to his old pal onthebuild :lol:


----------



## Sweat

onthebuild said:


> If he's dead and you're reading this jan's wife, he said to send all his ttm to his old pal onthebuild :lol:


Yes, in addition to this he said to post all your filthy photos in this journal as soon as possible!! Parting gift from him!


----------



## 25434

Hummmmmm........tap.....tap.......waiting for update cheeky pants....you ok? Poorly? Searching for Hugo who has eaten through the sofa cushions and couple o green headed pins and is now currently storming round the vicinity waving his wedding tackle at anything remotely female shaped? Or is that just daft....... :whistling:

Hope you are okay whatever it is...


----------



## onthebuild

Flubs said:


> Hummmmmm........tap.....tap.......waiting for update cheeky pants....you ok? Poorly? Searching for Hugo who has eaten through the sofa cushions and couple o green headed pins and is now currently storming round the vicinity waving his wedding tackle at anything remotely female shaped? Or is that just YOU?....... :whistling:
> 
> Hope you are okay whatever it is...


----------



## Super_G

Jans had an awful weekend you cruel lot! Was caught bellowing Hugo over the merry fields of Dundee and the commoners beat him up, stole his shoes and ate his dog...high protein I heard...


----------



## bluejoanna

Blimey - Must have been a really great night! Hope you are well JVD. x


----------



## Guest

Super_G said:


> Jans had an awful weekend you cruel lot! Was caught bellowing Hugo over the merry fields of Dundee and the commoners beat him up, stole his shoes and ate his dog...high protein I heard...


Would have been more nutritious leaving the dog alone and eating Jan !


----------



## G-man99

You looked at getting some EO to mix with the TNT to try and reduce PIP?


----------



## TELBOR

He's been banged up!!

Too much test......

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-22064362

*disclaimer - this is not true at all :lol:


----------



## Guest

Wonder where he's at though, not like Jan to be off here long.


----------



## 25434

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Wonder where he's at though, not like Jan to be off here long.


I agree, he must be barrrrfing up again, sigh....poor cheeky pants....


----------



## Super_G

Sweat said:


> Yes, in addition to this he said to post all your filthy photos in this journal as soon as possible!! Parting gift from him!


But please no uploading the ones of him hanging out of you though, we don't need to see that.

Jan mate come on, pay the Internet bill already :lol:


----------



## lxm

He's alive...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Good morning strangers  still live & kicking I'm afraid....but decided to have the week off diet/training/ukm.....even missed my jab on tues cos I couldn't be fuked pmsl (need to do it today...but we'll see  ). Foods been p!sh...had a few tins pretty much every night, done plenty sleeping...which I really needed tbh.

Went to the gym yesterday tho- (chest)

Decline bb

60 x 20

90 x 15

120 x 10

120 x 10

120 x 8

100 x failure

Incline DB

3 sets 30kg x failure

Dips

3 sets x failure

Machine press

Stack x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure.

Going for a back sesh later today. Visiting grandparents. Doing sh!t with the sprogs. Watching more sons of anarchy (upto season 4 now..fukin class)

Idea of diet...well for breakfast today I had- 7 wheetabix, a bacon baguette & 90g whey.

Lunch is hotdogs & nachos.

Dinner is mince & tatties. ...u get the idea pmsl. Couple more shakes too.

Have a good week muckers!!! Will catch up soon x


----------



## bluejoanna

Bl00dy Hell Jan - you must have been watching wall to wall TV to be up to Series 4 of Sons already!! So do you fancy Tera or Jax's mom?

Welcome back and enjoy the rest time x


----------



## Dai Jones

so why didn't ya just say ya taking time out ffs had us all worried :laugh: well not really we just wanted ya gear


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Bl00dy Hell Jan - you must have been watching wall to wall TV to be up to Series 4 of Sons already!! So do you fancy Tera or Jax's mom?
> 
> Welcome back and enjoy the rest time x


Lol yeh the mrs loves it too so she's got me watching it round the clock pmsl. Jax's mum gives me the boke now tbh...fukin hate her. Teras alright like. Everyone's botoxed and fake tit'd to fuk tho.....not something I'm attracted too



Dai Jones said:


> so why didn't ya just say ya taking time out ffs had us all worried :laugh: well not really we just wanted ya gear


Llf sorry to disappoint mate, iv left u all in my will so don't worry


----------



## lxm

Von they had me checking the alley ways in the seagate just incase you had too much bum action


----------



## onthebuild

Good to hear you aren't dead mate


----------



## TELBOR

Glad you're well carrot knackers :beer:


----------



## 25434

You don't wriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite

You don't caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

humph....and that's HUMPH not HUMP!.......:laugh:

Glad you're ok cheeky pants.....sorta....mebbe....


----------



## Super_G

So, does this mean no pics?


----------



## Guest

OK wtf.

*7 FKING WEETABIX ??????*


----------



## onthebuild

Cheeky Monkey said:


> OK wtf.
> 
> *7 FKING WEETABIX ??????*


----------



## 25434

I think what he means, bless little cheekers.... is Good Lord Sir Jan, 7 weetabix, my goodness you have a healthy appetite Sir.....

yup...got that one covered....


----------



## Guest

Flubs said:


> I think what he means, bless little cheekers.... is Good Lord Sir Jan, 7 weetabix, my goodness you have a healthy appetite Sir.....
> 
> yup...got that one covered....


Lol, you are such an innocent soul aren't ya legs


----------



## 25434

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Lol, you are such an innocent soul aren't ya legs


Well, I'm not so innocent but I am very polite...and....and...I'm just making sure you naughty lot behave yourselves.....cough....

:no:...impossible...naughty boys gonna naughty.....that's for sure....hahaha....


----------



## Guest

Flubs said:


> Well, I'm not so innocent but I am very polite...and....and...I'm just making sure you naughty lot behave yourselves.....cough....
> 
> :no:...impossible...naughty boys gonna naughty.....that's for sure....hahaha....


Now was that an admission of a wanton side ? pmsl


----------



## 25434

I love Wanton soup...and I can make it aswell....very yummy....


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> I love Wanton soup...and I can make it aswell....very yummy....


 :lol:

Nothing like a bit of wanton soup :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just had a huge KFC in honour of Janet not being dead. Was lovely. That is all


----------



## onthebuild

Ginger Ben said:


> Just had a huge KFC in honour of Janet not being dead. Was lovely. That is all


Fast food all round!!

If jan did die, McDonald's would go bust :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Cheeky Monkey said:


> OK wtf.
> 
> *7 FKING WEETABIX ??????*


That's normal isn't 

Followed by a loaf of Soreen bread with PB


----------



## Ginger Ben

onthebuild said:


> Fast food all round!!
> 
> If jan did die, McDonald's would go bust :lol:


Shortly followed by his local bean pie shop :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Damn i lost the bet,i said you had become a woman over the week,,,,

no stand corrected,pay up @onthebuild


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Damn i lost the bet,i said you had become a woman over the week,,,,
> 
> no stand corrected,pay up @onthebuild


FFS what do I owe you?? you aren't having my blood you [email protected], you have enough!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dif gym today..DBS upto 50kg so might start using here from now on.

Back n rear delts-

Bent DB rows-

27.5kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

37.5kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10 (they jump straight from 40-50 lol)

50kg x failure

Straight arm pushdowns-

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x failure

Rear delt flys DBS - (supported chest on incline bench)

12.5kg x failure

17.5kg x failure > 12.5kg x failure

20kg x failure > 12.5kg x failure > 5kg x failure

Lat pulldowns-

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

70kg x failure

Up rite bb rows-

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x failure

Done. Went for a sauna afterwards  will catch up with banter later x


----------



## JANIKvonD

G-man99 said:


> You looked at getting some EO to mix with the TNT to try and reduce PIP?


no mate not yet, gave it a good heat up last jab & it made a huge difference


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Just had a huge KFC in honour of Janet not being dead. Was lovely. That is all





onthebuild said:


> Fast food all round!!
> 
> If jan did die, McDonald's would go bust :lol:





R0BLET said:


> That's normal isn't
> 
> Followed by a loaf of Soreen bread with PB





Ginger Ben said:


> Shortly followed by his local bean pie shop :laugh:


fat pricks


----------



## onthebuild

How's it going mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning shegers! all good?.....anything exciting went on?

i know it must have been the hardest week of your lives with me gone....but panic over, back on the band wagon today & fully charged from a week of chilling  food has been terrible & i think iv lost a bit of weight...will find out what the damage is tonight strength wise, shouldnt be bad tho i dont think.

food today-

9am- 200g granola (700cals) 30g whey

11am- 350g chicken 100g rice

1pm- 200g granola 30g whey

4pm- 350g chicken 100g rice

6.30 PWO- 90g whey 40g dex 20g glute

7.00- 500g steak, homemade roasters, green beans. apple crumble & icecream

10pm- 6-8eggs mashed in a cup with butter....pint of milk

training chest tonight...legs have been neglected the past couple weeks due to PIP so as soon as i feel i can...im gonna fuking destroy them.

think thats about it, didnt get upto anything greatly exciting over the past week...just a day here n there with the kids, took them crabbing etc lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Wtf..... Eggs and butter last off? Pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Wtf..... Eggs and butter last off? Pmsl


why not lol? protein & fat....perfect supper


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> why not lol? protein & fat....perfect supper


Fvcking right, mmmm real butter is going on my shopping list today

Hope alls well mate, good week off and all that.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking right, mmmm real butter is going on my shopping list today
> 
> Hope alls well mate, good week off and all that.


superb is it! yep...all's well buddy, cheers


----------



## lxm

cant beat boiled egg in a cup with butter, salt & pepper.... its fhking lovely.

I snapped my banjo string yesterday mate... thats my news. llf


----------



## TELBOR

lxm said:


> cant beat boiled egg in a cup with butter, salt & pepper.... its fhking lovely.
> 
> I snapped my banjo string yesterday mate... thats my news. llf


Weirdo's! :lol:

And FFS, we don't want to know about your angry wànking


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> cant beat boiled egg in a cup with butter, salt & pepper.... its fhking lovely.
> 
> *I snapped my banjo string yesterday mate*... thats my news. llf


no doubt a thread for this i take it? link


----------



## G-man99

JANIKvonD said:


> no mate not yet, gave it a good heat up last jab & it made a huge difference


My mate is 3 jabs in 2ml a time and PIP free!!

Another 2 weeks until I start, getting restless now


----------



## JANIKvonD

G-man99 said:


> My mate is 3 jabs in 2ml a time and PIP free!!
> 
> Another 2 weeks until I start, getting restless now


that 1ml TNT & 1ml EO at a time?

haha dont blame ya mate...start now!


----------



## lxm

JANIKvonD said:


> no doubt a thread for this i take it? link


Nah mate, past all that p1ss now, but firing on all cylinders (test) had my first proper manic pumping sesh and the wee fella snapped.

anyhow, wee update on my journal from last week, seeing subtle changes


----------



## TELBOR

lxm said:


> Nah mate, past all that p1ss now, but firing on all cylinders (test) had my first proper manic pumping sesh and the wee fella snapped.
> 
> anyhow, wee update on my journal from last week, seeing subtle changes


Good to hear its taking hold mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

750g chicken 150g rice & a red onion down the hatch....got lazy & combined my 2 chicken meals lol


----------



## G-man99

JANIKvonD said:


> that 1ml TNT & 1ml EO at a time?
> 
> haha dont blame ya mate...start now!


2ml straight TNT


----------



## JANIKvonD

G-man99 said:


> 2ml straight TNT


just goes to show how every1 reacts different eh....lucky cvnt lol


----------



## Guest

Come in Jan's journal, leave hungry ! [email protected] :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Is the mashed up butter and eggs hardboiled eggs? Or raw?


----------



## lxm

onthebuild said:


> Is the mashed up butter and eggs hardboiled eggs? Or raw?


hot hardboiled eggs, in a cup..... butter, salt & pepper, fork = mush up & eat.

Think its a dundee thing


----------



## GolfDelta

Can't believe people have never heard of egg in a cup!I used to eat them in Afghanistan every day for breakfast everyone else on the squadron thought I was weird,its just mashed eggs.....in a cup!


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Is the mashed up butter and eggs hardboiled eggs? Or raw?


Boiled ya dik lol. How have u never had this?


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> hot hardboiled eggs, in a cup..... butter, salt & pepper, fork = mush up & eat.
> 
> Think its a dundee thing





GolfDelta said:


> Can't believe people have never heard of egg in a cup!I used to eat them in Afghanistan every day for breakfast everyone else on the squadron thought I was weird,its just mashed eggs.....in a cup!


What?! I thought Roblet was taking the p!ss lol...first bean pies, now this! England should be wiped off the face of the earth tbf


----------



## GolfDelta

JANIKvonD said:


> What?! I thought Roblet was taking the p!ss lol...first bean pies, now this! England should be wiped off the face of the earth tbf


I'd murder a bean and potato pie tonight,first day of lower carbs and more cardio!


----------



## JANIKvonD

106kg today! Looking a bit on the plump side tho lol..took these quickies semi flexed. Excuse the skin & face lol. Will do proper ones at the end of the week


----------



## JANIKvonD

GolfDelta said:


> I'd murder a bean and potato pie tonight,first day of lower carbs and more cardio!


I'm sitting with a can of tennents... Pmsl


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> Boiled ya dik lol. How have u never had this?


Where I come from we eat from a plate not a fvcking cup you ruffian :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> 106kg today! Looking a bit on the plump side tho lol..took these quickies semi flexed. Excuse the skin & face lol. Will do proper ones at the end of the week
> 
> View attachment 117904
> View attachment 117905
> View attachment 117906
> View attachment 117907


Looking great mate (LOADSAhomo).

Your wee lad in the first photo got a protein shake in that cup? He'll be embarrassing me in the gym soon :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Trained alone today so couldn't go all out on bb

Chest/front n side delts-

Slight decline bb-

80kg x 15

120kg x 10

140kg x 4 PB

120kg x 10

100kg x 15ish

Had another one or 2 I recon @ 140...will see next time

Dips-

+20kg x 15

Arms fuked so switched to BW only

BW x failure

BW x failure

Seated 3 point delt raise-

7kg each hand x failure

7kg x failure

Machine press- dropset

Stack x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

DB side laterals-

12.5kg x failure

15kg x failure > 7kg x failure

Superset with front raises-

10kg x failure

12.5kg x failure > 7 kg x failure

Ouch. Very nice sesh tbh...gonna take dips out for a few weeks as there fukin my wrists n elbows, will put flys in for a bit.

Way to tuck into my steak n pots


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Looking great mate (LOADSAhomo).
> 
> Your wee lad in the first photo got a protein shake in that cup? He'll be embarrassing me in the gym soon :thumb:


Lol cheers dude, can't wait to cut already  pics are p!sh tho tbh


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol cheers dude, can't wait to cut already  pics are p!sh tho tbh


Dunno mate backs looking nice n thick, and delts look huge in the back double bi :thumb:


----------



## Craigyboy

Filling oot now my son and strong too


----------



## JANIKvonD

Craigyboy said:


> Filling oot now my son and strong too


Cheers big ane x


----------



## Sweat

Photo's look good mate, put some nice size on but what the fook are you looking at on that first one?! Haha! Face forward!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Photo's look good mate, put some nice size on but what the fook are you looking at on that first one?! Haha! Face forward!!


Llf they were all taken rapidly mate...was prob a since of cheese stuck to the roof or sumin


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> Llf they were all taken rapidly mate...was prob a since of cheese stuck to the roof or sumin


In all honesty mate I cannot really take the p1ss, some of the expressions I pull on my poses are demented, like straining for a dump and giving someone evils at same time as trying to lick a window...

So hard to just look normal and smile.


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning ya'll. sleeping like a baby these days  altho sweat is p!shing off me when i wake up now. recon im about 3/4 into my first vial of TNT...so still a fair bit to go before switching to the RIP blends.

food today- (high cal day i recon)

7.30am- 125g granolla 30g whey

10am- 3mince pies & a can of beans

1pm- 500g chicken 100g rice

4pm- 125g granolla 30g whey

7pm- 500g chicken 200g haggis (balmoral chicken) pots, green bean & peppercorn sauce. ice cream

10pm- 6eggs with butter in a cup.

 so a small days eating.....also have a couple micro pizzas with me that i may squeeze in somewhere lol.

rest day today as the mrs is workig till 9.30pm...so chill with the kids & watch a movie. happy days


----------



## JANIKvonD

Meal 2


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Meal 2
> 
> View attachment 117980


Dirty cvnt, lol, that looks awesome!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Dirty cvnt, lol, that looks awesome!


lol, it was mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, it was mate!


Missing a couple of fried eggs IMO 

Hungry now!! Chicken, couscous and veg for me...... :yawn:


----------



## onthebuild

Is that one of your famous bean pies?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> *Missing a couple of fried eggs* IMO
> 
> Hungry now!! Chicken, couscous and veg for me...... :yawn:


what?! :no: ...fukin pikey lol



onthebuild said:


> Is that one of your famous bean pies?


no mate...there scotch pies with a can of beans on top. a 'bean pie' has mashed potato piped on top


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> what?! :no: ...fukin pikey lol
> 
> no mate...there scotch pies with a can of beans on top. a 'bean pie' has mashed potato piped on top


Pmsl, fvck off, pie and beans with no fried eggs? Peasant :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl, fvck off, pie and beans with no fried eggs? Peasant :lol:


ever had a steak pie on a roll?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> ever had a steak pie on a roll?


Lol, no, that's just weird :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> Meal 2
> 
> View attachment 117980


stop it :drool:


----------



## Guest

This journal needs a hunger warning !!! If you werent hungry when you start reading, you damn well will be after


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> This journal needs a hunger warning !!! If you werent hungry when you start reading, you damn well will be after


thought u were bulking?....do it Jan style ffs & stop fannying about :lol:


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> thought u were bulking?....do it Jan style ffs & stop fannying about :lol:


I am bulking, but I can't eat your stuff on top of what i'm already eating ! LOL I'd burst.


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> thought u were bulking?....do it Jan style ffs & stop fannying about :lol:


Why would anyone other than you want to try bulking on sailors spunk?!


----------



## onthebuild

Sweat said:


> Why would anyone other than you want to try bulking on sailors spunk?!


So THAT'S why he's getting bad acne!


----------



## Sweat

onthebuild said:


> So THAT'S why he's getting bad acne!


LOL and wtf @ 4:08am... Tren keeping you awake or just a night of cocain and hookers as per usual!?


----------



## onthebuild

Sweat said:


> LOL and wtf @ 4:08am... Tren keeping you awake or just a night of cocain and hookers as per usual!?


Work mate, 5am start!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning ya slavering cvnts. had an other excellent sleep last night....boaby wet this morning....boss is off today, today is gonna be a good day 

fuel for today-

8.30- 7oatabix 60g whey

10.30- 2 perperonni micro pizza's

12.30- 250g chicken 50g rice

2.30- 250g chicken 50g rice

5.00- 6oatabix 60g whey

pre w/o- half an easter egg lol

8pm PWO - 90g whey 40g dex 20g glute

8.45- 500g chicken 100g rice (piri piri style)

11pm- 500ml milk

hohohoooo!...9 meals, loadsa food  gonna l of TNT in a day early tonight 

training BACK/TRAPS/REARDELTS tonight. skins drying out again which is good....might do 6min on the sunbeds tonight, will see if i can be fuked.


----------



## lxm

mind, sock up yer boaby if your hitting the sunbeds

:innocent:

Decent eating there mate!


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Mr VD.

I have no idea what your Scottish-isms mean, nor do I want to, cos I reckon it is rude. Woke up feeling all drained and lethargic and now all I am is fecking starving for pies and beans!! Have yourself a cracking one x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Mr VD.
> 
> I have *no idea what your Scottish-isms mean, nor do I want to*, cos I reckon it is rude. Woke up feeling all drained and lethargic and now all I am is fecking starving for pies and beans!! Have yourself a cracking one x


yes u do 

where the fuk u been?


----------



## onthebuild

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Mr VD. x


Venereal Disease?


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> yes u do
> 
> where the fuk u been?


Ahh so sweet. Been poorly sick. Ebola or dengue fever - well thats what it felt like. The OH suspects flu, but I ain't so sure.......x


----------



## bluejoanna

onthebuild said:


> Venereal Disease?


Ha ha ha - you should know..... :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> *Ahh so sweet*. Been poorly sick. Ebola or dengue fever - well thats what it felt like. The OH suspects flu, but I ain't so sure.......x


 :lol: yeh, coulda worded it better tbf.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Back n rear delts-

Machine rows (hammer grip)-

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Dropset..

Stack x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

Then stack x failure

Face pulls -

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x failure > 40kg x failure

Db pullovers-

30kg x 15 (bit nigly)so changed to cables

Bar push downs -

40 kg x failure

40 kg x failure

40kg x failure

Rear delt flys- ( supported chest on incline bench)

20kg each hand x 10

20 kg x failure > 10 kg x failure

Bb shrugs-

3aets x failure (130kg)

Lat pulldowns-

3sets x failure

Done.


----------



## Super_G

Getting strong as fvck now mate!!


----------



## onthebuild

For rear delts try laying on a bench as a slight incline so you're facing the floor, and do almost like a chest press in reverse.

A competing bodybuilder showed me it, almost like a db row but laying down. Can use some decent weight and you really feel em, ive dropped rear delt flys in favour of these!!!






Similar to that video but with some actual weights not the pussy things that fella is using.

Ohh and bang some weight on them shrugs fatboy :tt2:


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> For rear delts try laying on a bench as a slight incline so you're facing the floor, and do almost like a chest press in reverse.
> 
> A competing bodybuilder showed me it, almost like a db row but laying down. Can use some decent weight and you really feel em, ive dropped rear delt flys in favour of these!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Similar to that video but with some actual weights not the pussy things that fella is using.
> 
> Ohh and bang some weight on them shrugs fatboy :tt2:


This is the way I do my rows mate...love them. Got a bad lower back & the tren pumps ain't helping lol so every exercise I do now is supported


----------



## JANIKvonD

Super_G said:


> Getting strong as fvck now mate!!


Slowly but surely mate...should look like I train in another few year lol


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> This is the way I do my rows mate...love them. Got a bad lower back & the tren pumps ain't helping lol so every exercise I do now is supported


Old age mate :lol:

And EVERY exercise? Pump the mrs over the old zimmer do ya?


----------



## 25434

...I do those rows too but I can't lift more than 20kg on them at the mo.....I find it quite hard to do, and it's tempting just to lay there and have a snooze..........urrrmmm....or is that just me.....hehe.... Yup...done that....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> ...I do those rows too but I can't lift more than 20kg on them at the mo*.....I find it quite hard to do*, and it's tempting just to lay there and have a snooze..........urrrmmm....or is that just me.....hehe.... Yup...done that....


thats the idea babe


----------



## Super_G

onthebuild said:


> Old age mate :lol:
> 
> And EVERY exercise? Pump the mrs over the old zimmer do ya?
> 
> View attachment 118169


Sex on wheels eh, wonder how that would be. going to get me a zimmer and start with doggy in the bedroom finish with a facial in the hall :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning ya'll :cowboy: everyone good?...you good?....good?.....good.

food-

10am- 350g chicken 100g rice

12.30- a smoke sausage (227g, 700cals, 35g pro) 4 slice burgen

3pm- 350g chicken 100g rice

5pm- 6oatabix 60g whey

7.30- piri piri chicken (500g) 100g rice

10pm- dunno yet....milk & PB maybe

rest day today...altho im full of beans atm so may do a leg sesh tonight, then a arm sesh tomorrow...w.e off. jab day today...bring on the pain


----------



## JANIKvonD

Super_G said:


> Sex on wheels eh, wonder how that would be. going to get me a zimmer and start with doggy in the bedroom finish with a facial in the hall :lol:


my mate went up the road with a burd in a wheelchair on a night out lol, said it was alright tbh :lol:


----------



## Super_G

JANIKvonD said:


> my mate went up the road with a burd in a wheelchair on a night out lol, said it was alright tbh :lol:


There's a lass from Dundee that's quite famous on the swinging scene I think mate, big Aus might know her. Friends of ours are into it all, some crazy stories!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Super_G said:


> There's a lass from Dundee that's quite famous on the swinging scene I think mate, big Aus might know her. Friends of ours are into it all, some crazy stories!


whats her name?


----------



## Super_G

JANIKvonD said:


> whats her name?


Give me ten mins, il text him


----------



## JANIKvonD

so meal 1 didnt goto plan as was too hungry...so ate my smoke sausage as well pmsl. its all good


----------



## Super_G

JANIKvonD said:


> whats her name?


Said shes having a break due to issues, my joke asking if it was a flat tyre didn't go down too well. Said she only wanted to be called mrs Young!! :lol: has a boyfriend half her age. Small blonde woman with big booooooobiiieeeess!!

I remember me and the mrs found their swingers profile last year and found it hilarious. That had met guys who wore tights, couples of all ages and the one in a wheelchair. The tranny was a Belter though, thankfully my mrs isn't into that (I hope)


----------



## Super_G

JANIKvonD said:


> whats her name?


Said shes having a break due to issues, my joke asking if it was a flat tyre didn't go down too well. Said she only wanted to be called mrs Young!! :lol: has a boyfriend half her age. Small blonde woman with big booooooobiiieeeess!!

I remember me and the mrs found their swingers profile last year and found it hilarious. That had met guys who wore tights, couples of all ages and the one in a wheelchair. The tranny was a Belter though, thankfully my mrs isn't into that (I hope)


----------



## JANIKvonD

Super_G said:


> Said shes having a break due to issues, my joke asking if it was a flat tyre didn't go down too well. Said she only wanted to be called mrs Young!! :lol: has a boyfriend half her age. Small blonde woman with big booooooobiiieeeess!!
> 
> I remember me and the mrs found their swingers profile last year and found it hilarious. That had met guys who wore tights, couples of all ages and the one in a wheelchair. The tranny was a Belter though, thankfully my mrs isn't into that (I hope)


& there from dundee?


----------



## Super_G

JANIKvonD said:


> & there from dundee?


Not the pals mate, they live in Glasgow but the woman with wheels was from Dundee I'm certain


----------



## Sweat

Who sucks donkey d1ck?!

Janik sucks donkey d1ck!

Fact!


----------



## jon-kent

Alright mate,

Laying in bed hungry as fcuk now coz of you !!

Thats some big eating going on mate !

Hows the dog lol ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

jon-kent said:


> Alright mate,
> 
> Laying in bed hungry as fcuk now coz of you !!
> 
> Thats some big eating going on mate !
> 
> Hows the dog lol ?


hi buddy! lol yeh i like my grub 

Hugo is ace....got his 2nd jabs yesterday so will get out for his first walk tomorrow!...im thinking beach


----------



## jon-kent

JANIKvonD said:


> hi buddy! lol yeh i like my grub
> 
> Hugo is ace....got his 2nd jabs yesterday so will get out for his first walk tomorrow!...im thinking beach


Haha yeah i'd love grub if i could eat like you :sad:

Ah awesome mate ! He'll love it !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Moarnin buddy. First walk.eh, that'll be fun. Wilson wasn't too sure about walks for a while, think he wondered what the fvck we were making him do but now he loves it


----------



## JANIKvonD

friday & the suns out  fell asleep on the couch for an hour last night...then went to kip @ 10pm and fell rite asleep (after a quick pump obv lol) so musta needed it. got some nice back doms today....sign of an ace sesh so happy with that, rarely get doms on cycle tbh.

training legs tonight for the first time in near 3 week!!!....damn PIP!! so ill make sure it counts

food today-

7.30- 90g whey 3slice burgen

10pm- 250g chicken 75g rice + 2 x carslice

12.30- 250g chicken 75g rice

3pm- 250g chicken 75g rice

5pm- 30g whey 2x car slice (pre wo)

6.30- PWO 90g whey 40g dex 20g glute

7.30- 500g steak 2jacket spuds

10pm- 500ml milk & PB

training : LEGS (might do some OHP too)

finance situation was getting a touch on the tight side (for me lol) but that panic is over so happy days


----------



## Sweat

Morning anal smasher!

Squats into OHP... go go go and pass out!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah i'd love grub if i could eat like you :sad:
> 
> Ah awesome mate ! He'll love it !


lol eat alot of shyte u mean?



Ginger Ben said:


> Moarnin buddy. First walk.eh, that'll be fun. Wilson wasn't too sure about walks for a while, think he wondered what the fvck we were making him do but now he loves it


iv not had him on his lead near as much as i should..so he's used to it. can only walk him for 10-15min at his age so it wont be anything mad


----------



## jon-kent

JANIKvonD said:


> lol eat alot of shyte u mean?


Yeah


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Morning anal smasher!
> 
> Squats into OHP... go go go and pass out!!!


morning babe, thats the plan


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> lol eat alot of shyte u mean?
> 
> iv not had him on his lead near as much as i should..so he's used to it. can only walk him for 10-15min at his age so it wont be anything mad


If he's anything like ours mate he will just follow you around wherever you walk and generally get under your feet until he gets an accidental boot up the jacksie and learns a bit of spacial awareness pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> If he's anything like ours mate he will just follow you around wherever you walk and generally get under your feet until he gets an accidental boot up the jacksie and learns a bit of spacial awareness pmsl


lmao this is what he's like atm!...always places himself rite where ur foots about to land :lol: stepped on the wee shyte a couple times now.


----------



## JANIKvonD

meal 2 (250g chicken 75g rice) ....the mrs just turned up with 2 burger rolls fo me thinking she was doing me a favour....so had to eat them too lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> lmao this is what he's like atm!...always places himself rite where ur foots about to land :lol: stepped on the wee shyte a couple times now.


pmsl know that well! Usually in the kitchen too when I'm making dinner, I'm a messy bastard so he waits for things to fall on the floor to hoover up, get trodden on though but it's a price he's willing to pay lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

the mrs just came past with 2 lidl fresh made pink d nuts too...gotta love her  just aswell its leg day today pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> the mrs just came past with 2 lidl fresh made pink d nuts too...gotta love her  just aswell its leg day today pmsl


Nice! You deserve to be really fat, bastard! :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice! You deserve to be really fat, bastard! :laugh:


also...1 of the lads is going on holiday so brought in cream cakes. TODAY IS TAKING THE P!SS :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Went to do squats & could I fuk get my arms far enough back to hold the bar pmsl..shoulda seen the state of is.

Legs & arms

Box squats-

4 sets 40kg dumbell each hand x failure

Cgbp-

70kg x 10

100kg x 5

Stopped here as it was killing my wrists & want to be 100% for chest day Monday

Lying ham curls-

3 sets 50 kg x failure

( dropped to 25 x failure on last)

Quad extension-

2 x dropsets

Stack x failure (8ish 95kg)

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

Twice

Machine tri push down-

3 sets x failure

Db curls-

25kg x failure > 15kg x failure

20kg x failure > 12.5kg x failure

17.5kg x failure

Db skulls-

3 sets 20kg ( each hand) x failure

Calf raises-

3sets x failure

Machine curls-

3sets x failure

Done. Forgot half the weights as I was just ploughing threw it


----------



## JANIKvonD

Just way to have 500g steak, 250ml double cream, onion, peppers, mushrooms & 100g rice.

Consumed WELL over 6000 cals..I'd say close to 8000tbh pmsl. I always get lazy and undereat at the w.e tho so will even out


----------



## JANIKvonD

what a lovely day to be working  ..not.

food looks to be not bad today-

M1- 4slice burgen 60g whey

M2- fryup from the local baker

M3- 250g steak, 100g double cream, 100g rice

M4- 250g steak, 100g double cream, 100g rice

M5- maybe a takeaway (chinese or indian prob)

M6- couple bottles of wine lol

mrs is working from when i finish till 5pm so no gym today. gonna go tomorrow & do chest & delts.

also decided to jab every 6days..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good one fella. Enjoy the fry up, could murder one right now lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good one fella. Enjoy the fry up, could murder one right now lol


have one then!


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good one mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Have a good one mate


cheers mucker! u too x


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> have one then!


On my way to cafe now


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> On my way to cafe now


mine was class!...the apprentice doesnt like black pudding so i bumped his


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> mine was class!...the apprentice doesnt like black pudding so i bumped his


That's the best bit! Cafe closed! Cvnts.have forced me to maccas instead


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> That's the best bit! Cafe closed! Cvnts.have forced me to maccas instead


Pmsl..I may join u there for lunch


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> Pmsl..I may join u there for lunch


A fancy a a mikky D's the day. Big tasty. Aye.


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> A fancy a a mikky D's the day. Big tasty. Aye.


Yep! With 20 nuggets  mmm


----------



## onthebuild

You cvnts bodybuilders or blobbybuilders?? :lol:

Could murder a KFC now you mention it though.. :whistling:


----------



## C.Hill

Steak rice and double cream?? What creams that mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Steak rice and double cream?? What creams that mate?


The mrs frys up some steak, peppers, chillis, mushrooms & onions then adds a tub of double cream....beautiful


----------



## JANIKvonD

& it's just tescos own...in a blue tub 600ml


----------



## Guest

fking making me hungry in here again !


----------



## jon-kent

Gonna stop coming in here boss unless its a cheat day !

Your gonna end up heavier than ive ever been haha


----------



## JANIKvonD

jon-kent said:


> Gonna stop coming in here boss unless its a cheat day !
> 
> Your gonna end up heavier than ive ever been haha


That's the idea buddy. !!!


----------



## jon-kent

JANIKvonD said:


> That's the idea buddy. !!!


Haha just make sure your in better nick mate lol :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

jon-kent said:


> Haha just make sure your in better nick mate lol :laugh:


So far it's not bad bud. How heavy have u been? I'm 6'2 mind


----------



## jon-kent

JANIKvonD said:


> So far it's not bad bud. How heavy have u been? I'm 6'2 mind


Im 6"2 as well mate. Just after my fight when i had a week off to relax and feel normal again i was 21st 4 ! Thats the heaviest ive been


----------



## JANIKvonD

jon-kent said:


> Im 6"2 as well mate. Just after my fight when i had a week off to relax and feel normal again i was 21st 4 ! Thats the heaviest ive been


Fuk sake... Butterbean style lol. What u sitting at now mate? Ill hit 110kg this bulk.... Then cut to about 95ish


----------



## jon-kent

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk sake... Butterbean style lol. What u sitting at now mate? Ill hit 110kg this bulk.... Then cut to about 95ish


Well this morning i was 14st 11lbs of muscle,steel and sex appeal :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk sake... Butterbean style lol. What u sitting at now mate? Ill hit 110kg this bulk.... Then cut to about 95ish


Target for the 110kg mate? Jelly of all your eating ya cvnt!!!



jon-kent said:


> Well this morning i was 14st 11lbs of muscle,steel and sex appeal :thumb:


6 and a half stone drop is mega impressive dude!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Target for the 110kg mate? Jelly of all your eating ya cvnt!!!
> 
> 6 and a half stone drop is mega impressive dude!!


Yeh 110 is the target weight mate


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> Yeh 110 is the target weight mate


Target date I meant, timescales?!


----------



## jon-kent

Sweat said:


> Target for the 110kg mate? Jelly of all your eating ya cvnt!!!
> 
> 6 and a half stone drop is mega impressive dude!!


Haha cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Target date I meant, timescales?!


As soon as I run out of TNTdepot450 lol


----------



## Sharpy76

IN!!

Better late than never eh?

Oh, i'm back lol


----------



## tonyc74

at least your getting the calories in you fat knacker!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> IN!!
> 
> Better late than never eh?
> 
> Oh, i'm back lol


Lol ps3 broken buddy ?

Welcome in


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol ps3 broken buddy ?
> 
> Welcome in


Had a few issues with my account so i've been on the xbox mainly.

Handing people their asses on black ops 2 lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> at least your getting the calories in you fat knacker!


Damn rite mate...gonna enjoy this bulk before I cut


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Had a few issues with my account so i've been on the xbox mainly.
> 
> Handing people their asses on black ops 2 lol


Lol aye...good one 

Good to cya back mate


----------



## onthebuild

Sharpy76 said:


> Had a few issues with my account so i've been on the xbox mainly.
> 
> Handing people their asses on black ops 2 lol


When the mrs complains im on the xbox, I tell her I take this fitness lark VERY seriously. I mean we need a balanced physique, including muscular thumbs.

She asks me if that's why I exercise my wrist so much too :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Progress pics. Up 8kg so far & not at the halfway point yet (excuse the skid stains & small Toby bulge & plukes)



Posing is terrible but the wife only does it once...no second chances pmsl. But u get the idea


----------



## JANIKvonD

,


----------



## JANIKvonD

X


----------



## JANIKvonD

R


----------



## biglbs

A?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Progress pics. Up 8kg so far & not at the halfway point yet (excuse the skid stains & small Toby bulge & plukes)

View attachment 118618
View attachment 118619
View attachment 118620
View attachment 118621
View attachment 118622
View attachment 118614
View attachment 118623
View attachment 118624
View attachment 118625


Posing is terrible but the wife only does it once...no second chances pmsl. But u get the idea


----------



## JANIKvonD

Progress pics on previous page too


----------



## mal

awesome mate.


----------



## jon-kent

Looking swole brah lol

Decided on eyes closed instead of looking at ceiling this time mate haha


----------



## JANIKvonD

mal said:


> awesome mate.


Cheers bud



jon-kent said:


> Looking swole brah lol
> 
> Decided on eyes closed instead of looking at ceiling this time mate haha


Llf classic


----------



## tyramhall

Great progress mate!


----------



## Sweat

jon-kent said:


> Looking swole brah lol
> 
> Decided on eyes closed instead of looking at ceiling this time mate haha


x2 lol


----------



## onthebuild

Big fvcker!!!

Body fat looks to have actually reduced a bit! Trens doing its job then, weight up, looking leaner! Happy days!


----------



## JANIKvonD

tyramhall said:


> Great progress mate!


cheers bud



Sweat said:


> x2 lol


i may have started a new craze!....can just see all the pro's doing the poses with there eyes closed



onthebuild said:


> Big fvcker!!!
> 
> Body fat looks to have actually reduced a bit! Trens doing its job then, weight up, looking leaner! Happy days!


yeh its going well mate i must say. biggest improvement by far has been my back

10month ago



now


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers bud
> 
> i may have started a new craze!....can just see all the pro's doing the poses with there eyes closed
> 
> yeh its going well mate i must say. biggest improvement by far has been my back
> 
> 10month ago
> 
> View attachment 118630
> 
> 
> now
> 
> View attachment 118631


Its looking a lot leaner for sure mate, and more mass.

Starting to see the xmas tree a little bit!


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Its looking a lot leaner for sure mate, and more mass.
> 
> Starting to see the xmas tree a little bit!


19kg between they 2 pics pmsl...looking forward to cutting


----------



## TELBOR

Great work mate, some good mass to you indeed!!

Start training legs though 

Great pic back vrs back mate. Grown very well!


----------



## bluejoanna

Nothing more to add apart from the fact you have exceedingly white knickers!! Looking great there. x


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Great work mate, some good mass to you indeed!!
> 
> Start training legs though
> 
> Great pic back vrs back mate. Grown very well!


cheers dude...legs are a work in progress, there actually not bad tbh....just WAY behind my upper half lol.

heres a front v front (10month) for ur [email protected] bank too then





bluejoanna said:


> Nothing more to add apart from the fact you have exceedingly white knickers!! Looking great there. x


cheers jo x


----------



## tonyc74

looking good mate - massive improvement!

if i were u i would take advantage of the gear you are on and try and re comp a bit and drop some body fat - will make it loads easier on yourself next time you want to cut

nothing worse than trying to loose some bf once you come off!


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> looking good mate - massive improvement!
> 
> if i were u i would take advantage of the gear you are on and try and re comp a bit and drop some body fat - will make it loads easier on yourself next time you want to cut
> 
> *nothing worse than trying to loose some bf once you come off*!


 :lol: good 1......after this 15week bulk....im switching straight to TNTMAST250 for a massive cut  a long time before i join your natty club ya d!ck lol x


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: good 1......after this 15week bulk....im switching straight to TNTMAST250 for a massive cut  a long time before i join your natty club ya d!ck lol x


you bell end!

should maybe cruise for a little first mate let the body adjust, how long have u been running supplements for!?

still club natty over here


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> you bell end!
> 
> should maybe cruise for a little first mate let the body adjust, how long have u been running supplements for!?
> 
> still club natty over here


by supplements u mean steroids lol? been on since last june mate....cruised from end december until 7weeks ago (3month'ish cruise) ill prob be on this blast about 30weeks total...then ill have a long cruise


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> by supplements u mean steroids lol? been on since last june mate....cruised from end december until 7weeks ago (3month'ish cruise) ill prob be on this blast about 30weeks total...then ill have a long cruise


Keep going, I'm almost there... :wub: :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Keep going, I'm almost there... :wub: :whistling:


im stuck between 2ml or 3ml eod of the tntmast (1.5g or 2.25g ew) 2 will be plenty....but im a greedy cvnt lol


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> im stuck between 2ml or 3ml eod of the tntmast (1.5g or 2.25g ew) 2 will be plenty....but im a greedy cvnt lol


Best make it 3ml then :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Good improvements there Jan :wink:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> Good improvements there Jan :wink:


lol. cheers bud


----------



## JANIKvonD

dunno whats up.....im getting raped from cramps today! mainly lats, killer


----------



## Guest

Get some sodium in you , cramp is lack of salt in the muscle.

Knowing you, that means down to McD's for some fries 

Good progress shots though m8, TNTMast is Tren, Test and Mast ? That's what im gonna do a mini cut on after my cruise. Going onto Sust 250 in a few weeks time.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Get some sodium in you , cramp is lack of salt in the muscle.
> 
> Knowing you, that means down to McD's for some fries
> 
> Good progress shots though m8, TNTMast is Tren, Test and Mast ? That's what im gonna do a mini cut on after my cruise. Going onto Sust 250 in a few weeks time.


just ate a 14" meat feast pizza mate so should bring me back upto date lol.

yeh test/tren/mast (100mg test P /75mg tren A/75mg mast P) ...supposed to be nippy though


----------



## XRichHx

Looking bigger in your recent pics mate. Definitely leaner and larger than the previous pics.


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Looking bigger in your recent pics mate. Definitely leaner and larger than the previous pics.


fukin hope so mate. 1.5g gear & half tonne of mcdees a week :lol:


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> fukin hope so mate. 1.5g gear & half tonne of mcdees a week :lol:


Mcds it's meant to be a treat no a life style!


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Mcds it's meant to be a treat no a life style!


we'll see mate....we'll see


----------



## JANIKvonD

feel like p!sh today...swerving the gym tonight. food also been crap today, will get involved again from tomorrow!

food today has been-

10am- 200g granolla 60g whey

1pm- 14" meat feast pizza

4.30- 200g granolla 60g whey

6pm- 500g chicken 200g haggis (chicken balmoral) pile of pots & green beans.

9pm- 8eggs 4 slice burgen 30g whey 500ml milk.

pmsl...just couldnt be fukked cooking/prepping anything...so thats what happens, ahwell.


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> just ate a 14" meat feast pizza mate so should bring me back upto date lol.
> 
> yeh test/tren/mast (100mg test P /75mg tren A/75mg mast P) ...supposed to be nippy though


Ah you'll be alright. I'm doing the TMTE 600, 200mg of enth esters I think, gonna throw in the Mtren DS pre workout hopefully for my summer stone loss  Easy to lose weight in the summer months 

You'll be alright with the pip m8. Hell you suffer enough with it now, you should be used to it lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Ah you'll be alright. I'm doing the TMTE 600, 200mg of enth esters I think, gonna throw in the Mtren DS pre workout hopefully for my summer stone loss  Easy to lose weight in the summer months
> 
> You'll be alright with the pip m8. Hell you suffer enough with it now, you should be used to it lol


i am mate lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD

sooo fukin tired! really struggled to get out my kip today & slept rite to my alarm (which i never do). jabbed this morning....went OK, had to move site as was over a nerve.

skins looking better each day again & mrs says im looking tanned...fuk knows if thats a side of tane but not been on the sunbed in a few weeks & was only 6mins.

forgot mrs was working tonight late so no gym again.....need the rest tbh as im fuked, get an early night tonight & sort myself out.


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> sooo fukin tired! really struggled to get out my kip today & slept rite to my alarm (which i never do). jabbed this morning....went OK, had to move site as was over a nerve.
> 
> skins looking better each day again & mrs says im looking tanned...fuk knows if thats a side of tane but not been on the sunbed in a few weeks & was only 6mins.
> 
> forgot mrs was working tonight late so no gym again....*.need the rest tbh as im fuked,* get an early night tonight & sort myself out.


Must be weak from lack of food..... :whistling: Just kidding VD, hope you get your rest in - have a kip for me while you are at it please...x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Must be weak from lack of food..... :whistling: Just kidding VD, hope you get your rest in - have a kip with me while we are at it please...x


lol that can be arranged Jo


----------



## bluejoanna

You're a bad man Mr VD - I have to read your posts very carefully....x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning slag bag hows tricks? Tired I see, MTFU soldier, being tired is for the weak! pmsl


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> You're a bad man Mr VD - I have to read your posts very carefully....x


My motto is that famous line "When I'm good I'm very good, but when I'm bad I'm better!"  Mae West I think


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> You're a bad man Mr VD - I have to read your posts very carefully....x


haha...they usually slip under ur radar 



Ginger Ben said:


> Morning slag bag hows tricks? Tired I see, MTFU soldier, being tired is for the weak! pmsl


i know mate...hanging out here with all u pansey's is making me soft


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> haha...they usually slip under ur radar
> 
> i know mate...hanging out here with all u pansey's is making me soft


Well if it made you hard I'd be more worried..... :scared:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Well if it made you hard I'd be more worried..... :scared:


He'd just blame it on the tren then !


----------



## Jay.32

Hey fella, hope you feel better tomoz after a good kip :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Hey fella, hope you feel better tomoz after a good kip :thumbup1:


Cheers bro  just ate a whole roast chicken & a massive pile of mash so appetite is coming back at least lol. Very early night with some breaking bad is on the cards!

Progress pics a few pages back if interested bud x


----------



## Jay.32

arms and calves are looking much better mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning men. was off work yest with a migraine & a cold sweat....it started off with going blind in 1 eye, then i all spiraled from there lol. spent most of yesterday sleeping.

foods been shyte & iv not trained from friday!!...this is happeing too often atm so going to really knuckle down the next few weeks..still not at the half way point yet...altho i should be, just keep forgeting to jab etc pmsl..just a general all over lazy cycle tbh...but its working, thats all im worried about.

food today-

9am- 150g strawberry granolla 250ml milk

10am- double sausage & egg mcmuffin meal

12.30- 500g chicken stirfry (peppers,mushroom,onion,chilli) 120g rice

3pm- 350g chicken, 100g rice

6pm- 350g chicken 100g rice

8pm PWO- 90g whey 40g dex 20g glute

9pm-450g steak 300ml double cream 100g rice

training chest n delts (front & side) tonight...cant wait tbh, still feel like shyte but just itching for it now.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning bud, migraines are fvcking hideous, I've only had 2 or 3 in my life but they stop me in my tracks for the day. Hope all is well now.

Get to the gym and make it count tonight then! Food looks good for the day as always, tear it up!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning bud, migraines are fvcking hideous, I've only had 2 or 3 in my life but they stop me in my tracks for the day. Hope all is well now.
> 
> Get to the gym and make it count tonight then! Food looks good for the day as always, tear it up!


was my first one mate...still not rite tbh. gonna destroy chest tonight


----------



## bluejoanna

I wondered where you were yesterday Jan. Glad you are on the mend...What I would do for a sausage and egg mcmuffin right now is positively unprintable....hope you enjoyed it x


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> morning men. was off work yest with a migraine & a cold sweat....it started off with going blind in 1 eye, then i all spiraled from there lol. spent most of yesterday sleeping.
> 
> foods been shyte & iv not trained from friday!!...this is happeing too often atm so going to really knuckle down the next few weeks..still not at the half way point yet...altho i should be, just keep forgeting to jab etc pmsl..just a general all over lazy cycle tbh...but its working, thats all im worried about.
> 
> food today-
> 
> 9am- 150g strawberry granolla 250ml milk
> 
> 10am- *double sausage & egg mcmuffin meal *
> 
> 12.30- 500g chicken stirfry (peppers,mushroom,onion,chilli) 120g rice
> 
> 3pm- 350g chicken, 100g rice
> 
> 6pm- 350g chicken 100g rice
> 
> 8pm PWO- 90g whey 40g dex 20g glute
> 
> 9pm-450g steak 300ml double cream 100g rice
> 
> training chest n delts (front & side) tonight...cant wait tbh, still feel like shyte but just itching for it now.


 mg: :drool:


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> I wondered where you were yesterday Jan. Glad you are on the mend...*What I would do for a sausage and egg mcmuffin right now is positively unprintable*....hope you enjoyed it x


no...please...print it  it was amazing pal...coulda ate about 3 of them though :lol:


----------



## tonyc74

had a migrane myself a few months back wiped me out for the day searing pain at the front of my head was awful thought i was going to have a brain heamorrage !

might even get back in the gym on saturday...as u were fat boy


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> had a migrane myself a few months back wiped me out for the day searing pain at the front of my head was awful thought i was going to have a brain heamorrage !
> 
> might even get back in the gym on saturday...as u were fat boy


was up all night with it!...slept from 9am-3.45pm yest lol, fuking horrible.

bout time ya weak fuker


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> no...please...print it  it was amazing pal...*coulda ate about 3 of them though* :lol:


Ha ha ha - slacker!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Chest n delts-

Slight decline bb press- (no spotter)

60 kg x 15

90kg x 10

120kg x 8

Dropset..

120kg x 8

100kg x failure

80kg x failure

60kg x failure

Incline db flys-

20kg x failure

25kg x failure

15kg x failure (holding them different)

Db side laterals ( very stricked )-

15kg each hand x 10 > 7kg x failure

15kg x failure 7kg x failure

Machine ISO press- dropset

Stack x failure (17 I think)

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

Get some looks doing the stack on these as its in a separate room with all the bicep boys lol & it squeaks like fuk with the stack on it.

EZ front raises

25kg x 12

25kg x 16

25kg x failure

Rope push downs-

3sets x failure

Cable flys (decline)-

2 sets x failure

Done. Very nice sesh considering the week I've had...the powers of tren I suppose


----------



## Guest

Don't ever do EQ mate, cos I doubt there's enough food in Scotland to cope ! lol

I can't stop fking eating on it tbh ! It's turned me into a eating machine.


----------



## mal

good sesh bud, i like going to failure on everything..i couldnt get out of the bath earlier,tri's were

just dead lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Don't ever do EQ mate, cos I doubt there's enough food in Scotland to cope ! lol
> 
> I can't stop fking eating on it tbh ! It's turned me into a eating machine.


Lol. How u finding the results mate, eq supposed to have good hardening effects


----------



## JANIKvonD

mal said:


> good sesh bud, i like going to failure on everything..i couldnt get out of the bath earlier,tri's were
> 
> just dead lol.


I had to goto tesco for some bits afterwards...had to stop a few times cos couldn't carry the basket pmsl, delts were destroyed.

Cheers dude


----------



## mal

JANIKvonD said:


> I had to goto tesco for some bits afterwards...had to stop a few times cos couldn't carry the basket pmsl, delts were destroyed.
> 
> Cheers dude


should have gone for the trolly option,you can show the guns off nice while its giving the zimmer effect

on the body!


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol. How u finding the results mate, eq supposed to have good hardening effects


I love the stuff tbh, not harsh, and the vascularity is mad, if I had lower BF i'd have veins like rope everywhere. I'd run it again in an instant,


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I love the stuff tbh, not harsh, and the vascularity is mad, if I had lower BF i'd have veins like rope everywhere. I'd run it again in an instant,


Will prob throw it into my cut at the end of this


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> Will prob throw it into my cut at the end of this


I wouldnt use it in a cut tbh, just cos it makes you so fking hungry ! lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

JANIKvonD said:


> Chest n delts-
> 
> Slight decline bb press- (no spotter)
> 
> 60 kg x 15
> 
> 90kg x 10
> 
> 120kg x 8
> 
> Dropset..
> 
> 120kg x 8
> 
> 100kg x failure
> 
> 80kg x failure
> 
> 60kg x failure
> 
> Incline db flys-
> 
> 20kg x failure
> 
> 25kg x failure
> 
> 15kg x failure (holding them different)
> 
> Db side laterals ( very stricked )-
> 
> 15kg each hand x 10 > 7kg x failure
> 
> 15kg x failure 7kg x failure
> 
> Machine ISO press- dropset
> 
> Stack x failure (17 I think)
> 
> 3/4 x failure
> 
> 1/2 x failure
> 
> 1/4 x failure
> 
> Get some looks doing the stack on these as its in a separate room with all the bicep boys lol & it squeaks like fuk with the stack on it.
> 
> EZ front raises
> 
> 25kg x 12
> 
> 25kg x 16
> 
> 25kg x failure
> 
> Rope push downs-
> 
> 3sets x failure
> 
> Cable flys (decline)-
> 
> 2 sets x failure
> 
> Done. Very nice sesh considering the week I've had...the powers of tren I suppose


Good work mate. Sorry I hear about the migraine. They're fcukers aren't they? Any idea what brought it on?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Good work mate. Sorry I hear about the migraine. They're fcukers aren't they? Any idea what brought it on?


Cheers dude. Fuk knows what brought it on mate...but it absolutely fuked me!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning chums. rough sleep last night, wee mans no well so was up a few times + i've got mad night sweats now lol...waking up saturated every hour lol. its a fantastic day today tho...sun is splitting the pavements!

food today-

8am- 200g granolla 250ml milk

10am- 350g chicken 100g rice

12.30- 350g chicken 100g rice

4pm- 200g granolla 250ml milk

7pm PWO- 90g whey 40g dex 20g glute

8pm- 500g chicken fanjitas

10pm- tbc

training back & rear delts tonight.

skins really coming along great too...went on the beds for 9min last night so see what it does.

got cracking PIP....again lol, right quad ouch.


----------



## defdaz

Rough night for me too mate. Hope you have a good day big man.


----------



## JANIKvonD

defdaz said:


> Rough night for me too mate. Hope you have a good day big man.


cheers daz!...backs looking freaky mate :thumb: whens the comp again?


----------



## defdaz

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers daz!...backs looking freaky mate :thumb: whens the comp again?


Cheers mate, really appreciate that!  It's June 2nd mate, 5 weeks on Sunday. CACKING IT :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey Jan,

Nice workout there. Sorry to hear Mini-Jan has had a rubbishy night - you can bet later on he will be running around, whilst you are completely knackered, sweating, trying to keep up with the little dude! Enjoy the sunshine, its chucking it down here... :confused1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Hey Jan,
> 
> Nice workout there. Sorry to hear Mini-Jan has had a rubbishy night - you can bet later on he will be running around, whilst you are completely knackered, sweating, trying to keep up with the little dude! Enjoy the sunshine, its chucking it down here... :confused1:


alritey Jo, mini Jan STILL isnt walking yet!...lazy wee shyte :lol: took his first couple steps on his own on wed so should be running about soon.

theres a dirty dark cloud just came over us!! gutting


----------



## bluejoanna

In my head Mini-Jan is a toddler that ran around in very white, very tight jockeys, flexing his pecks yelling things like "see yee" and "aye mucker" a lot. My dreams have been shattered......Hope he gets well soon x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> In my head Mini-Jan is a toddler that ran around in very white, very tight jockeys, flexing his pecks yelling things like "see yee" and "aye mucker" a lot. My dreams have been shattered......Hope he gets well soon x


PMSL...to be fair everyone in my family...wife....kids, all speak super polite. i on the other hand am an absolute tink :lol: the mrs has a constant minter at the way i speak......but im never gonna change tbf  ill make sure little austin turns out like his old man


----------



## biglbs

Poor little s0d ,imagine living in your shadow.....pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Poor little s0d ,imagine living in your shadow.....pmsl


he wont go far wrong with me mate


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> he wont go far wrong with me mate


In all honesty your lookin a good Dad to me,still a cvnt ,but a good Dad xxx


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> In all honesty your lookin a good Dad to me,*still a cvnt *,but a good Dad xxx


this is the way of the jock im afraid....if austin doesnt turn out a cvnt...i failed as a father tbh. you too mate..little mia is lucky to have ya xx


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> this is the way of the jock im afraid....if austin doesnt turn out a cvnt...i failed as a father tbh. you too mate..little mia is lucky to have ya xx


Thanks mate,it's all about them realy ,we just have hobbies other than them bless...


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,it's all about them realy ,we just have hobbies other than them bless...


100% mate....my world revolves round them & couldnt be happier.


----------



## tonyc74

lets hear the diet plans for the weekend then !?


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> lets hear the diet plans for the weekend then !?


Go back a page for today's... Then add a Lorne & cheese baguette, caramel slice, 2 double cheeseburgers (McDonald's) & a large banana milkshake pmsl. My mrs knows the way to my heart


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> Go back a page for today's... Then add a Lorne & cheese baguette, caramel slice, 2 double cheeseburgers (McDonald's) & a large banana milkshake pmsl. My mrs knows the way to my heart


You greedy bastard!

I'm just jealous lol

You're my hero really


----------



## JANIKvonD

Back n rear delts-

Standing Bent DB rows-

3sets 30kg (heaviest they had) x failure

Rear DB flys (supported chest on incline bench)-

20kg each hand x 9 > 10kg x failure

17.5kg x 10 > 10kg x failure

Hammer pulldowns-

85kg x 15

Stack x 8

Dropset

Stack x failure

2/3 x failure

1/3 x failure

Straight arm lateral pushdowns (straight bar)-

35kg x 12

40kg x 10

40kg x failure

Face pulls-

50kg x 15

60kg x 10

60kg x failure

Wide overhand rows-

3 sets 75kg x failure

Superset with..

Up rite bb rows-

3sets 35kg x failure (heaviest there & nothing to make your own)

Done. Into the sauna I went....superb. Not been here in ages & was getting loads a comments from the regulars so happy days


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cardio this evening was a massive shag sesh that started off with a BJ in the bathroom and finished on my living room floor...today.....was a good day :lol:


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> Cardio this evening was a massive shag sesh that started off with a BJ in the bathroom and finished on my living room floor...today.....was a good day :lol:


Blimmin' Eck! I......I....hope you stretched afterwards....errmmm...:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Blimmin' Eck! I......I....hope you stretched afterwards....errmmm...:laugh:


Lol. Hello flubs, good to cya back c


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> Cardio this evening was a massive shag sesh that started off with a BJ in the bathroom and finished on my living room floor...today.....was a good day :lol:


I've just had 3 chicken sausages 2 eggs and some black pudding unfortunately I read about the Janik sex fest before I had it!!!


----------



## tonyc74

Busy morning for me cleaned windows cleaned house cleaned dogs!

Chilling with a cappuccino now carb up soon ready for gym, fcuking cold this morning have a good one spunk meister !


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> I've just had 3 chicken sausages 2 eggs and some black pudding unfortunately I read about the Janik sex fest before I had it!!!


Pmsl I videoed it for ya too



tonyc74 said:


> Busy morning for me cleaned windows cleaned house cleaned dogs!
> 
> Chilling with a cappuccino now carb up soon ready for gym, fcuking cold this morning have a good one spunk meister !


Fat pr**k, I've only had a bacon roll, 150g berry granola, 30g whey & 3 crusty creme doughnuts lol. This u gettin in the gym for first time in a while?


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> Pmsl I videoed it for ya too
> 
> Fat pr**k, I've only had a bacon roll, 150g berry granola, 30g whey & 3 crusty creme doughnuts lol. This u gettin in the gym for first time in a while?


Mmm doughnuts. Fkn want some of them.


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Mmm doughnuts. Fkn want some of them.


They were actually the tesco version of them as we don't have a crusty creme here lol


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> They were actually the tesco version of them as we don't have a crusty creme here lol


Need to to drive down to hermiston to get the real deal. I don't rate them. Would rather have a couple of packets of jam doughnuts.

Need to stop thinking about carbs. Lol.


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> Pmsl I videoed it for ya too
> 
> Fat pr**k, I've only had a bacon roll, 150g berry granola, 30g whey & 3 crusty creme doughnuts lol. This u gettin in the gym for first time in a while?


First time in 3 weeks gonna hurt!

Been busy for the last few weeks back to usual work on Monday will be harsh but making enough to cover my **** just!


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Need to to drive down to hermiston to get the real deal. I don't rate them. Would rather have a couple of packets of jam doughnuts.
> 
> Need to stop thinking about carbs. Lol.


I swear I'm getting leaner the more Shyte I eat :lol: loving this tren but the sides are taking hold now...getting less pleasant by the day.



tonyc74 said:


> First time in 3 weeks gonna hurt!
> 
> Been busy for the last few weeks back to usual work on Monday will be harsh but making enough to cover my **** just!


Ah excellent news mate! Yep...it's gonna hurt lol, what u training?


----------



## defdaz

JANIKvonD said:


> I swear I'm getting leaner the more Shyte I eat :lol: loving this tren but the sides are taking hold now...getting less pleasant by the day.


Suck it up big boy! :lol:

I'm on tren and dnp... imagine how I feel.


----------



## JANIKvonD

defdaz said:


> Suck it up big boy! :lol:
> 
> I'm on tren and dnp... imagine how I feel.


Lol I always do mate  I was on tren & DNP last nov/dec....fukin'el talk about night sweats pmsl, horrendous


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> I swear I'm getting leaner the more Shyte I eat :lol: loving this tren but the sides are taking hold now...getting less pleasant by the day.
> 
> Ah excellent news mate! Yep...it's gonna hurt lol, what u training?


As I haven't been in ages ill do upper lower spli so training body part x2 per week should get some good growth in then maybe go on to split after 4 weeks being natty still sucks although at least my back spots have cleared up! How's your skin lately?


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> As I haven't been in ages ill do upper lower spli so training body part x2 per week should get some good growth in then maybe go on to split after 4 weeks being natty still sucks although at least my back spots have cleared up! How's your skin lately?


Sounds like a plan...u gonna dive back on cycle soon?

My skins looking good ATM mate....10x better than it was a month ago, sunbeds are doing wonders for it too. Happy days


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> Sounds like a plan...u gonna dive back on cycle soon?
> 
> My skins looking good ATM mate....10x better than it was a month ago, sunbeds are doing wonders for it too. Happy days


Not sure really depends if I can justify the money spent in the stuff!

That's good mate don't think anything works on bad acne and cysts really the tea tree scrubs and a scrubbing glove help but sunbeds probably best or if u get desperate accutane, make sure u get plenty green veg in mate the cuts and minerals are essential for good health and omega 3/6 alon with mono saturated oils like olive olive oil


----------



## onthebuild

How's the sweating in here mate? Im getting it bad at night now, waking up soaked and it fvcking stinks, washing the bedding every day ffs!


----------



## Guest

How can you be getting less pleasant on tren ya loon ! The stuff is like a party drug  I'm not looking forward to coming off it tbh


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> Not sure really depends if I can justify the money spent in the stuff!
> 
> That's good mate don't think anything works on bad acne and cysts really the tea tree scrubs and a scrubbing glove help but sunbeds probably best or if u get desperate accutane, make sure u get plenty green veg in mate the cuts and minerals are essential for good health and omega 3/6 alon with mono saturated oils like olive olive oil


Ffs mate ya sound like sumin out of woman's health mag lol. I've got accutane from the dermo... That's why it's so much better


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> How's the sweating in here mate? Im getting it bad at night now, waking up soaked and it fvcking stinks, washing the bedding every day ffs!


Yep same mate! But not as much as I was on dnp. My shoulders are getting hairy as fuk ( never had hair there before) I'm a moody paranoid wreck now too pmsl. Also feel lethargic most of the time & appetite has taken a big kick in the teeth. Joints are all aching all the time & is near unbearable when handling big weights. Cramps all the time too...get them in my feel a lot.



Cheeky Monkey said:


> How can you be getting less pleasant on tren ya loon ! The stuff is like a party drug  I'm not looking forward to coming off it tbh


Yeh your using bsi tho mate....probably bunk pmsl


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> Yep same mate! But not as much as I was on dnp. My shoulders are getting hairy as fuk ( never had hair there before) I'm a moody paranoid wreck now too pmsl. Also feel lethargic most of the time & appetite has taken a big kick in the teeth. Joints are all aching all the time & is near unbearable when handling big weights. Cramps all the time too...get them in my feel a lot.
> 
> Yeh your using bsi tho mate....probably bunk pmsl


PMSL since I upped my dose from 250mg fuerza tren to 250mg fuerza + 250mg BSI ive noticed a big difference.... In the amount of oil in the barrels. Fvck all else :lol:

Im 5 weeks in an have noticed increased hair growth, so either puberty is FINALLY hitting or its the tren?


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> Yep same mate! But not as much as I was on dnp. My shoulders are getting hairy as fuk ( never had hair there before) I'm a moody paranoid wreck now too pmsl. Also feel lethargic most of the time & appetite has taken a big kick in the teeth. Joints are all aching all the time & is near unbearable when handling big weights. Cramps all the time too...get them in my feel a lot.
> 
> Yeh your using bsi tho mate....probably bunk pmsl


Better than the shyte you use mr I cant walk for a week ! Captain PIP i'm renaming you ! lol :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> PMSL since I upped my dose from 250mg fuerza tren to 250mg fuerza + 250mg BSI ive noticed a big difference.... In the amount of oil in the barrels. Fvck all else :lol:
> 
> Im 5 weeks in an have noticed increased hair growth, so either puberty is FINALLY hitting or its the tren?


Haha. I'm on 450mg & just way to start jabbing every 6 days now


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Better than the shyte you use mr I cant walk for a week ! Captain PIP i'm renaming you ! lol :lol:


It's a side to real gear mate... Lol


----------



## Guest

Its a sign that you should put the big mac down when jabbing ! :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna

Just one question Janny - how in the hell can getting a BJ constitute cardio for you???? Still, sounds like you had a good Friday night  Hope you get plenty more, ahem, exercise before the weekend is over! Have a good one x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Just one question Janny - how in the hell can getting a BJ constitute cardio for you???? Still, sounds like you had a good Friday night  Hope you get plenty more, ahem, exercise before the weekend is over! Have a good one x


Augh that was just the starter llf. So far so good Jo! Enjoy your swingers party tonight x


----------



## tonyc74

ha ha been reading up on nutrition...at the moment youve probably got the cholesterols level of a ****in doughnut!

talking of doughnuts im heading to tescos in a bit, not speaking to the mrs anymore so need to get out of the house some how!


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> ha ha been reading up on nutrition...at the moment youve probably got the cholesterols level of a ****in doughnut!
> 
> talking of doughnuts im heading to tescos in a bit, not speaking to the mrs anymore so need to get out of the house some how!


No got a lidl near u mate with a in house bakery?! Do some amazing stuff!!


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> No got a lidl near u mate with a in house bakery?! Do some amazing stuff!!


no just tesco and aldi, m and s is next door to my house but ill leave that until im back on my feet!

think ill head there now get some crap in going to make myself fajitas later watch the tv thats about it!


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> no just tesco and aldi, m and s is next door to my house but ill leave that until im back on my feet!
> 
> think ill head there now get some crap in going to make myself fajitas later watch the tv thats about it!


Sat tv is terrible, I watch netflix most of the time now....changed it to the American one so get tonnes of content on it compared to the uk one!

I'm way to phone an Indian soon then take the mrs to see iron man3. Should bag me enough brownie points to get the Boab wet me thinks pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> no just tesco and aldi, m and s is next door to my house but ill leave that until im back on my feet!
> 
> think ill head there now get some crap in going to make myself fajitas later watch the tv thats about it!


Sat tv is terrible, I watch netflix most of the time now....changed it to the American one so get tonnes of content on it compared to the uk one!

I'm way to phone an Indian soon then take the mrs to see iron man3. Should bag me enough brownie points to get the Boab wet me thinks pmsl


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> Sat tv is terrible, I watch netflix most of the time now....changed it to the American one so get tonnes of content on it compared to the uk one!
> 
> I'm way to phone an Indian soon then take the mrs to see iron man3. Should bag me enough brownie points to get the Boab wet me thinks pmsl


sounds like a plan, ill be round in an hour


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> Sat tv is terrible, I watch netflix most of the time now....changed it to the American one so get tonnes of content on it compared to the uk one!
> 
> I'm way to phone an Indian soon then take the mrs to see iron man3. Should bag me enough brownie points to get the Boab wet me thinks pmsl


sounds like a plan, ill be round in an hour


----------



## bluejoanna

Ha - Now i know what a boab is!! Enjoy your curry and movie.


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> sounds like a plan, ill be round in an hour


Cya soon babe x



bluejoanna said:


> Ha - Now i know what a boab is!! Enjoy your curry and movie.


Haha, and don't you forget it!  cheers x


----------



## tonyc74

what a load of sh1t im sat in the spare room watching secret eaters until i can get in the kitchen and cook!

my mrs came in while i was cooking and made a fcuking big scene about not using the oven so ill have to wait, cant wait to get the fcuk out of this house!


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> what a load of sh1t im sat in the spare room watching secret eaters until i can get in the kitchen and cook!
> 
> my mrs came in while i was cooking and made a fcuking big scene about not using the oven so ill have to wait, cant wait to get the fcuk out of this house!


Wtf u doing in the kitchen anyway?! Get her to fuking cook it


----------



## bluejoanna

Too late for food - beer and wine is the main food group on a sat night.... unless of course you are in JVD world - then lord alone knows what the hell goes on...........


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Too late for food - beer and wine is the main food group on a sat night.... unless of course you are in JVD world - then lord alone knows what the hell goes on...........


It's more the folk with me that end up with a extra protein meal :whistling: I recon u were p!shed when u wrote that Jo...2am


----------



## tonyc74

I only managed one bottle of beer had bad nit sweats lol!

Cinnamon whirl

2 tun nick tea cakes

Chicken fajitas wedges

Bowl Ben and Jeffrey's

Half large bag McCoys

Half large bar of choc

In the old days I could do double that!


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> I only managed one bottle of beer had bad nit sweats lol!
> 
> Cinnamon whirl
> 
> 2 tun nick tea cakes
> 
> Chicken fajitas wedges
> 
> Bowl Ben and Jeffrey's
> 
> Half large bag McCoys
> 
> Half large bar of choc
> 
> In the old days I could do double that!


That sounds fukin ace! Why the night sweats tho ? U on anything.. Or just a fukin lightweight lol


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> That sounds fukin ace! Why the night sweats tho ? U on anything.. Or just a fukin lightweight lol


Prob sugar rush mate I keep meals really clean in week just chicken mince eggs veg and stuff

Doesn't have to be boring though

I have wedges with chicken in garlic and piri or a nano goreng...it's chicken prawns stir fried with spring onion chilli rice and an egg!

Just had apple pancake which is just egg whites and oat bran for brek feel fcuking hung over!


----------



## tonyc74

Ps hope the living room carpet survived another night!


----------



## Sweat

Morning ball sack,

Any training today?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Morning ball sack,
> 
> Any training today?


Morning min. Just way to view a castle for the wedding then will throw an odds n sods sesh later today


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> It's more the folk with me that end up with a extra protein meal :whistling: I recon u were p!shed when u wrote that Jo...2am


Ha ha - Reckon you are right - feeling it this morning tho......:no:

SOrry for drunken, [email protected] spamming x


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> Ps hope the living room carpet survived another night!


Haha, it's wood mate...happy days


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Ha ha - Reckon you are right - feeling it this morning tho......:no:
> 
> SOrry for drunken, [email protected] spamming x


Gutted I wasn't up!....recon coulda drew a few drunk selfsies out ya pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning. decent w.e for me with the kids...took them up the outdoor park/reservoir..& yep.....Hugo jamp straight in pmsl. then a big fukin swan was hissing at me & stood up...wings out ready to go a couple rounds lol.

foods bad'ish today as didnt have time to prep this morning.

gym tonight....legs/odds n sods, followed by a sauna & 9min on the sunbed.


----------



## onthebuild

How bigs the dawg gotten? He still a little en or you been feeding him Oxys?


----------



## 25434

Morning... :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> How bigs the dawg gotten? He still a little en or you been feeding him Oxys?


he's a fukin beast now!...ill get a pic up, seems bigger every day. 1 of the cleaning burds from glasgow just came in...absolute stunner,hugo pumped her leg to death so she went out to bring her dog in to show me...had a braw 10min blether...Hugo's my new wingman lol


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> he's a fukin beast now!...ill get a pic up, seems bigger every day. 1 of the clea
> 
> l=ning burds from glasgow just came in...absolute stunner, she'd just nipped out to get her dog to show me after hugo pumped her leg to death


lol Jan...that made me larrrf like a drain...dawwgs and legs....heehee....urry up with those pics will ye!! you said that last week and nothing appeared apart from your extra long list of food you've shoved in your gob!...hahahahaha..

PICSPICSPICSPICSPICS!!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Morning... :tongue:


morning


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> lol Jan...that made me larrrf like a drain...dawwgs and legs....heehee....urry up with those pics will ye!! you said that last week and nothing appeared apart from your extra long list of food you've shoved in your gob!...hahahahaha..
> 
> PICSPICSPICSPICSPICS!!!!!


i edited it as wasnt finished lol. aww flubs you missed my bright white undees....they woulda done it for u.

will def got a pic up when i can hold him still for a min


----------



## Guest

JANIKvonD said:


> he's a fukin beast now!...ill get a pic up, seems bigger every day. 1 of the cleaning burds from glasgow just came in...absolute stunner,hugo pumped her leg to death so she went out to bring her dog in to show me...had a braw 10min blether...Hugo's my new wingman lol


lol why do you think I got an ultra cute Sheepdog ? lol they are like chick magnets  When she was a pup she spent more time hanging around with me in town than at home lol 

Not that it did me any good ! lol she got all the attention


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky Monkey said:


> lol why do you think I got an ultra cute Sheepdog ? lol they are like chick magnets  When she was a pup she spent more time hanging around with me in town than at home lol
> 
> Not that it did me any good ! lol she got all the attention


a colli? my auntys got a samoyed...he is the ultimate babe magnet

here's nanook-



and as a pup


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hugo-

When 5weeks ago



Now-( barely fits in his cage)


----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Hugo-
> 
> When 5weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 119341
> 
> 
> Now-( barely fits in his cage)
> 
> View attachment 119343


Grows better than his dad 

Bless him, looks a nice dog mate .


----------



## Greshie

You'll need a bigger cage for him soon!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> *Grows better than his dad *
> 
> Bless him, looks a nice dog mate .


damn rite mate....he should be worried why im fattening him up 

on that note...mrs just brought me in a supersized XL bacon doublecheeseburger meal...love that wee cow lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Greshie said:


> You'll need a bigger cage for him soon!


i know mate!...that cage is huge too, 3ft by 2ft. i've got a massive 1 upstairs in the work loft...but tbh the doors are left open on it all the time so he doesnt even need it now . got another 1 in the house i keep him in if i go out for a while.

@Flubs pics are there...so dinna moan uv not seen them when u go awol again


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> damn rite mate....he should be worried why im fattening him up
> 
> on that note...mrs just brought me in a supersized XL bacon doublecheeseburger meal...love that wee cow lol.


Sell him to the local Chinese 

Haha, she'll be the making of you :lol:

Roll on a cut


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Sell him to the local Chinese
> 
> Haha, she'll be the making of you :lol:
> 
> *Roll on a cut *


im actually holding shape well mate!...same weight atm as last bulk (106kg) but far leaner, im not even half way thew the bulk either lol...but yes a good cut will leave me looking VERY well i think. i usually think im tiny but this time round i know im holding plenty mass & just cant wait to see it shine threw


----------



## onthebuild

Go on YouTube and search for 'new fella, irn bru' you'll love it!


----------



## jon-kent

Hugo looks like a different dog mate ! Grown alot !


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Go on YouTube and search for 'new fella, irn bru' you'll love it!


ill have a gander



jon-kent said:


> Hugo looks like a different dog mate ! Grown alot !


i know mate...growing crazy fast


----------



## Hotdog147

JANIKvonD said:


> damn rite mate....he should be worried why im fattening him up
> 
> on that note...mrs just brought me in a supersized XL bacon doublecheeseburger meal...love that wee cow lol.


Where's the pics dude?! No XL bacon double cheeseburger! 

Good progress in here though mate, had a quick flick through, what weight you at now? And height?

Going to be starting a journal when I get back from holiday in June


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hotdog147 said:


> Where's the pics dude?! No XL bacon double cheeseburger!
> 
> Good progress in here though mate, had a quick flick through, what weight you at now? And height?
> 
> Going to be starting a journal when I get back from holiday in June


Here's my empty wrapper....& the Chinese I'm currently eating too for good measure 



cheers dude. this is my 3rd journo in less than a year so you'll get starting point on the firt 1!

currently 106kg 6'2 with chicken legs 

welcome in


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> ill have a gander


Im sure the cvnt in the chair is you..


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Im sure the cvnt in the chair is you..


LMAO...seen that a few times on the tv mate. theres loads of them.

look for the BARR can advert


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> Here's my empty wrapper....& the Chinese I'm currently eating too for good measure
> 
> View attachment 119362
> 
> 
> cheers dude. this is my 3rd journo in less than a year so you'll get starting point on the firt 1!
> 
> currently 106kg 6'2 with chicken legs
> 
> welcome in


mate ur one fat knacker!

cant u clean it up for just 4 days a week!?


----------



## onthebuild

tonyc74 said:


> mate ur one fat knacker!
> 
> cant u clean it up for just 4 days a week!?


JANIKvonHUTT



:lol:

Least reading his journo is good for the appetite on a bulk :beer:


----------



## 25434

I luuurrrrrrrrrrrrv the doggie pics...awweeeeee. Soooooooo cute......

And I saw your pics in your under crackers actually.....I was reading but didn't feel like chatting thazzall.......

You looked good jan in your pics cheeky pants.......do you have long legs? They looked long.......


----------



## JANIKvonD

Legs n arms-

2 massive dropsets on quad extension

Stack down to 1/4

Then 2 massive dropsets on ham curls

Stack down to 1/4

Fuked already lol.

Then..

Alternate DB curls-

25 kg x 12 > 17.5 x failure

25 kg x 12 > 17.5 x failure

25 kg x 9 > 15 kg x failure

Behind neck tricep extension machine-

Stack x 30 lol

Changed to DB tricep extension ( behind head\ standing)

15 kg x 15

15kg x 15

15kg x failure > 7kg x failure

Calf raises-

3 sets 170 kg x failure

Machine curls-

3 sets stack x failure ( unmarked plates so fuk knows what weight.. Not that heavy tho tbh)

Cable push downs (straight bar)

3sets stack x failure

Reverse bb curls-

30kg (heaviest available) x 25

30kg x 17

30kg x failure > 20kg x failure > 10kg x failure

Done. Quad pip was really affecting me hence no squats etc....but legs were fuked & I almost spewed regardless. Side delts are really starting to pop out now...getting a nice boulder shape & veins are shining threw nicely in them.

Had a sauna tonight too...was ace


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> Legs n arms-
> 
> 2 massive dropsets on quad extension
> 
> Stack down to 1/4
> 
> Then 2 massive dropsets on ham curls
> 
> Stack down to 1/4
> 
> Fuked already lol.
> 
> Then..
> 
> Alternate DB curls-
> 
> 25 kg x 12 > 17.5 x failure
> 
> 25 kg x 12 > 17.5 x failure
> 
> 25 kg x 9 > 15 kg x failure
> 
> Behind neck tricep extension machine-
> 
> Stack x 30 lol
> 
> Changed to DB tricep extension ( behind head\ standing)
> 
> 15 kg x 15
> 
> 15kg x 15
> 
> 15kg x failure > 7kg x failure
> 
> Calf raises-
> 
> 3 sets 170 kg x failure
> 
> Machine curls-
> 
> 3 sets stack x failure ( unmarked plates so fuk knows what weight.. Not that heavy tho tbh)
> 
> Cable push downs (straight bar)
> 
> 3sets stack x failure
> 
> Reverse bb curls-
> 
> 30kg (heaviest available) x 25
> 
> 30kg x 17
> 
> 30kg x failure > 20kg x failure > 10kg x failure
> 
> Done. Quad pip was really affecting me hence no squats etc....but legs were fuked & I almost spewed regardless. Side delts are really starting to pop out now...getting a nice boulder shape & veins are shining threw nicely in them.
> 
> Had a sauna tonight too...was ace


Good session mate, those calf raises sound painful!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> mate ur one fat knacker!
> 
> cant u clean it up for just 4 days a week!?


No  there is method to this madness mate lol.



onthebuild said:


> JANIKvonHUTT
> 
> View attachment 119379
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Least reading his journo is good for the appetite on a bulk :beer:


Lmfao. Wee dik


----------



## tonyc74

Lol I love my food mate but if u could keep these cheats to mon wed and sat it will make a difference

The sugar will be spiking your insulin pushing excess glycogen into your tissue and turning it to fat and also messing with your energy levels.

Just eat **** post workout when the insulin spike will do u some good!

I'm only jealous u can get away with being a bit relaxed on gear unlike me!


----------



## Sharpy76

Banned?! WTF?


----------



## Dai Jones

^^ x2 banned??? whats he done guys


----------



## Ginger Ben

Why'd he get banned??


----------



## bluejoanna

Both in terms of training and grub intake - sir I salute you. x


----------



## biglbs

Wtf?

Hope it is just a week!


----------



## tonyc74

what a pleb - ill msg him on fb!


----------



## onthebuild

I'm guessing its a perma ban, cvnt probably tried to fvck katy, and lorian stepped in :lol:

Hope you're all right Jan bud, you have my email I think if need be.


----------



## biglbs

tonyc74 said:


> what a pleb - ill msg him on fb!


Let us know mate please,will miss the Scottish cvnt


----------



## tonyc74

biglbs said:


> Let us know mate please,will miss the Scottish cvnt


he has been banned gone to another forum this morning !


----------



## onthebuild

tonyc74 said:


> he has been banned gone to another forum this morning !


for good? or a week?


----------



## biglbs

tonyc74 said:


> he has been banned gone to another forum this morning !


I think i know were that would beok thanks,it seems all banned and many current members have gone the same way....


----------



## Hotdog147

Bloody hell, dropping like flys


----------



## tonyc74

onthebuild said:


> for good? or a week?


would assume for good as hes set up journal on another site!


----------



## onthebuild

tonyc74 said:


> would assume for good as hes set up journal on another site!


What's the other site?

I bet he's got a sponsorship at mcdonalds :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Fcuking hell ! He hasnt posted anything bad so must be behind the scenes PM stuff !

Who's next to go ??? I vote for Roblet haha :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

I wonder if this is the ban that Milky hinted at yesterday after someone else got banned. If that is the case then im shocked tbh.


----------



## jon-kent

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I wonder if this is the ban that Milky hinted at yesterday after someone else got banned. If that is the case then im shocked tbh.


Thats what i was hinting at above mate


----------



## tonyc74

was something in a thread about gear thats all ill say - month ban


----------



## Guest

jon-kent said:


> Thats what i was hinting at above mate


lol vlud, yep thats it , too cryptic for me mate ! haha  Hopefully not a perma ban.


----------



## Guest

tonyc74 said:


> was something in a thread about gear thats all ill say - month ban


Hopefully thats the case.  He's a good sort Jan, rules is rules I know, but 2nd chances are also nice


----------



## 3752

Sharpy76 said:


> Banned?! WTF?


JANIKvonD has been banned along with 2 others for yet again bringing up the issue of the Mole/Grass in the MA after everyone has been repeatedly asked/warned to let the issue drop obviously the 3 that were banned felt that rule did not apply to them maybe now members will drop the subject?

he will be back in 1 month


----------



## Sharpy76

Pscarb said:


> JANIKvonD has been banned along with 2 others for yet again bringing up the issue of the Mole/Grass in the MA after everyone has been repeatedly asked/warned to let the issue drop obviously the 3 that were banned felt that rule did not apply to them maybe now members will drop the subject?
> 
> he will be back in 1 month


Thanks for clearing that up mate


----------



## Guest

Pscarb said:


> JANIKvonD has been banned along with 2 others for yet again bringing up the issue of the Mole/Grass in the MA after everyone has been repeatedly asked/warned to let the issue drop obviously the 3 that were banned felt that rule did not apply to them maybe now members will drop the subject?
> 
> he will be back in 1 month


Oh right , thanks for that, so it wasnt what Milky was hinting at ! lol Glad it's not a perma,


----------



## onthebuild

Unlucky big fella, hopefully we'll see you back in a month then!

:wub: miss you :crying:


----------



## jon-kent

Wonder how big that fcukers gonna be with a month of comfort eating big macs


----------



## onthebuild

jon-kent said:


> Wonder how big that fcukers gonna be with a month of comfort eating big macs


Massive! At least we can all agree that this is now the place to talk boll0cks for the next month :lol: no change from the usual pmsl!


----------



## jon-kent

onthebuild said:


> Massive! At least we can all agree that this is now the place to talk boll0cks for the next month :lol: no change from the usual pmsl!
> 
> View attachment 119505


Haha yeah ! His journal will be double the pages when he comes back lol


----------



## onthebuild

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah ! His journal will be double the pages when he comes back lol


Like his number of chins? 

The fat jokes aren't as fun when he isn't here.


----------



## Super_G

FFS, too many good lads being booted off the site leaving us with the bawbags. super


----------



## Mr_Morocco

they'll be no members left soon pmsl


----------



## GolfDelta

He's still on another UK bodybuilding forum continuing his journal.Was speaking to him yesterday.


----------



## onthebuild

GolfDelta said:


> He's still on another UK bodybuilding forum continuing his journal.Was speaking to him yesterday.


Why is everyone being sly not to mention the name if the other forum?

Is it against the rules to talk about the competition?


----------



## biglbs

Gonna say fill his journo with cr8p/bull/porn/slagging and general c0blers,so as you were gentleman


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Why is everyone being sly not to mention the name if the other forum?
> 
> Is it against the rules to talk about the competition?


Shhhhh you know who!?!?!?! :ban: :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Shhhhh you know who!?!?!?! :ban: :lol:


Tell me!?????!!???

I don't know what all the wink wink nudge nudges mean :lol:


----------



## 25434

I don't get that either...and JAN!!!! if you're reading this you plank!!! a months ban? what did you do you nutjob....too much feckin ice cream...it's turned your brains....ah well...C U in a month then...and don't blame me if you come back and find your journal full of flower piccies and numpty stuff...

squatters gonna squat ya knarrrrrrrrr....:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Super_G

He didn't ask a female to witness thine rat did he? Seems to be a popular cause of said banning...


----------



## jon-kent

He's doing his journal on the MT forum, but its pretty much full of knobs on there lol


----------



## jon-kent

Just spoke to him and as he can see this but is powerless to stop it !


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Tell me!?????!!???
> 
> I don't know what all the wink wink nudge nudges mean :lol:


Nor do i ,but it's nice to have some peace and quiet without all his pish everywhere

Hi JANICE! :lol:


----------



## Guest

I feel less hungry in this journal now !


----------



## 3752

will open thread once his ban is over


----------



## JANIKvonD

cheers paul


----------



## Dai Jones

so whats been going on over the last 4 weeks


----------



## jon-kent

Haha alright fcuker !!!


----------



## defdaz

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers paul


Aaaaand he's back! :lol: Enjoy your break?


----------



## Sharpy76

Bonjour bum bandit


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## Jay.32

Oh no, He hasnt been banned again in the first hour


----------



## JANIKvonD

so.....this cvnts back again *oh no* :beer: things have been going well tbf....weight and strength have taken a big leap again after a few week stall it seemed, was @ 108kg last week..hit my bench PB aim of 150kg (just failed @ 160kg & had at least 2 of 150 there i recon).

the tren has been playing MAJOR mind games on me...paranoid as fuk & its taking its tole on my relationship, so i decided last week to lower the dosage & start cutting now to make the most of the tren as i wont be using long ester stuff again (was fine on short ester?). anyway...sh!t kicked off on tuesday & my mrs moved out with the kids LOL...we're OK'ish atm but she's still out the house, hopefully back tonight. not trained at all this week 

GOT A 3 DAY STAG IN NEWCASTLE THIS W.E THO   so cant fukin wait for that...get my mind away from it all for a bit.

next 6-8 week plan then..

-600mg test EW

-300mg TREN EW

-400mg DNP (7on/7off)

-t3 100mg (2day on/2off)

-training the same

-food will be about the 3000cal point

-carbs consumed around the training window

-40min hike to work/ 40min hike back ED

-some more if i can be fuked.

ill do a full set of pics soon as a start point.

this was 4 weeks ago-



this was friday-



these are the journals where the last month have gone

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/tm.aspx?m=5024440

http://www.tmuscle.co.uk/threads/janikvond-training-for-the-sake-of-it.16175/


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> so whats been going on over the last 4 weeks





jon-kent said:


> Haha alright fcuker !!!





defdaz said:


> Aaaaand he's back! :lol: Enjoy your break?


lol cheers lads...yeh break was braw


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> so.....this cvnts back again *oh no* :beer: things have been going well tbf....weight and strength have taken a big leap again after a few week stall it seemed, was @ 108kg last week..hit my bench PB aim of 150kg (just failed @ 160kg & had at least 2 of 150 there i recon).
> 
> the tren has been playing MAJOR mind games on me...paranoid as fuk & its taking its tole on my relationship, so i decided last week to lower the dosage & start cutting now to make the most of the tren as i wont be using long ester stuff again (was fine on short ester?). anyway...sh!t kicked off on tuesday & my mrs moved out with the kids LOL...we're OK'ish atm but she's still out the house, hopefully back tonight. not trained at all this week
> 
> GOT A 3 DAY STAG IN NEWCASTLE THIS W.E THO   so cant fukin wait for that...get my mind away from it all for a bit.
> 
> next 6-8 week plan then..
> 
> -600mg test EW
> 
> -300mg TREN EW
> 
> -400mg DNP (7on/7off)
> 
> -t3 100mg (2day on/2off)
> 
> -training the same
> 
> -food will be about the 3000cal point
> 
> -carbs consumed around the training window
> 
> -40min hike to work/ 40min hike back ED
> 
> -some more if i can be fuked.
> 
> ill do a full set of pics soon as a start point.
> 
> this was 4 weeks ago-
> 
> View attachment 123004
> 
> 
> this was friday-
> 
> View attachment 123005
> 
> 
> these are the journals where the last month have gone
> 
> http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/tm.aspx?m=5024440
> 
> http://www.tmuscle.co.uk/threads/janikvond-training-for-the-sake-of-it.16175/


What the fck has happened to TM format..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got big haven't you ya cvnt!

Sorry to hear about the Mrs and kids mate, hope that sorts itself out soon! Tren claims another scalp :lol:


----------



## Queenie

alright jani  welcome back!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> What the fck has happened to TM format..


lol u get used to it mate...its actually no bad



Ginger Ben said:


> Got big haven't you ya cvnt!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the Mrs and kids mate, hope that sorts itself out soon! Tren claims another scalp :lol:


lol cheers mate.....tren is an absolute mind fuk. luckily i noticed i wasnt myself


----------



## JANIKvonD

RXQueenie said:


> alright jani  welcome back!


hiya chebs  cheers...how r ya


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Bonjour bum bandit


hello fellow pumper


----------



## jon-kent

JANIKvonD said:


> lol cheers lads...yeh break was braw


Dunno how you put up with it on MT mate ! Miserable cnuts and knobs ! I read your journal for 2mins and wanted to punch most of them lol, espcially that fester cnut ! Fcuking troll lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

jon-kent said:


> Dunno how you put up with it on MT mate ! Miserable cnuts and knobs ! I read your journal for 2mins and wanted to punch most of them lol, espcially that fester cnut ! Fcuking troll lol


lol, iv actually got quite a good following there now....gonna keep my journo going, some decent cvnts....& some fukin mongols too lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, iv actually got quite a good following there now....gonna keep my journo going, some decent cvnts....& some fukin mongols too lol


Suppose you fit in with half of them..... :lol:


----------



## Queenie

JANIKvonD said:


> hiya chebs  cheers...how r ya


i'll be ok when ive finished work... BORE!!!!


----------



## jon-kent

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, iv actually got quite a good following there now....gonna keep my journo going, some decent cvnts....& some fukin mongols too lol


Lol that will be the lurkers who couldnt believe a member who wasnt a bell end


----------



## onthebuild

jon-kent said:


> Lol that will be the lurkers who couldnt believe a member who wasnt a bell end


But he is a bell end :lol:

Welcome back fat boy


----------



## JANIKvonD

RXQueenie said:


> i'll be ok when ive finished work... BORE!!!!


3 day stag for me tomorrow  get it up yaaa


----------



## JANIKvonD

jon-kent said:


> Lol that will be the lurkers who couldnt believe a member who wasnt a bell end


some crackers over there like....i was tearing new erseholes llf, they couldnt believe a new'ish member was firing into the high post guys...half wits



onthebuild said:


> But he is a bell end :lol:
> 
> Welcome back fat boy


cheers mate....nice avi, u gave up the gym?


----------



## XRichHx

Looking decent ya ponce.


----------



## Sharpy76

Dude, drop the tren ffs.

Nothing's worth sacrificing your family for (if you're sure that tren is the issue), even big muscles lol.

Tren is some nasty ass sh!t imo.

Looking hench though mate!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon sexy 

Sorry to hear about mrs and kids.

Tren does that :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Looking decent ya ponce.


hiya whippit....whats new wi ya?



Sharpy76 said:


> Dude, drop the tren ffs.
> 
> Nothing's worth sacrificing your family for (if you're sure that tren is the issue), even big muscles lol.
> 
> Tren is some nasty ass sh!t imo.
> 
> Looking hench though mate!!!


agreed mate...i've lowered the dose & will see what happens, if im still suffering then ill take it out . cheers bud


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Afternoon sexy
> 
> Sorry to hear about mrs and kids.
> 
> Tren does that :lol:


lol, honestly mate its fuking me up. usually handle it all with ease...not this p!sh tho lol


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, honestly mate its fuking me up. usually handle it all with ease...not this p!sh tho lol


Tren E seems to have this affect, some get it some don't.

Some feel amazing on it and feel like they can do anything.

Some feel like the world is against them and the paranoia kicks in.

Pretty obvious Tren A is the way forward with that compound.

Long esters look at Deca instead


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey MR VD! Welcome back from the dark side  And spoiling us with a new pic too!

Sorry to hear about the relationship woes - but heck man, sort it out pronto and don't let a falling out be the start of something bigger :thumbdown:

Fab to see you back tho, just so I can start drooling

Over all the grub you eat :lol: x


----------



## GolfDelta

Ahhhhh fanny baws is back is he!Looking big in that new pic mate,suppose that's what happens when you buy size small onetruesaxon tees  Nah looking good mate.You got any tren left lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Tren E seems to have this affect, some get it some don't.
> 
> Some feel amazing on it and feel like they can do anything.
> 
> Some feel like the world is against them and the paranoia kicks in.
> 
> Pretty obvious Tren A is the way forward with that compound.
> 
> Long esters look at Deca instead


was fine on trenA in the 1rip......never touching the enth again. dont really fancy deca tbh....next bulk will be test/trenA (see how it goes) mast.

once im finished with this TNT450 im on atm...ill switch to testP/mast/EQ/var...to dry out the last bit


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> hiya whippit....whats new wi ya?
> 
> agreed mate...i've lowered the dose & will see what happens, if im still suffering then ill take it out . cheers bud


Feck all, hopefully move back into my house next week and get my diet back on track. Although its nice having pudding every night.


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Hey MR VD! Welcome back from the dark side  And spoiling us with a new pic too!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the relationship woes - but heck man, sort it out pronto and don't let a falling out be the start of something bigger :thumbdown:
> 
> Fab to see you back tho, just so I can start drooling
> 
> Over all the grub you eat :lol: x


lol cheers babe, we'll sort it im sure....would rather now as i wont see her for 3 days tomorrow, but i suppose being baw deep in stripers will have to do  x



GolfDelta said:


> Ahhhhh fanny baws is back is he!Looking big in that new pic mate,suppose that's what happens when you buy size small onetruesaxon tees  Nah looking good mate.You got any tren left lol.


llf fuk off ya cvnt thats one of my biggest tee's!....got the skin tighters looked out for newcastle  cheers mate....yeh got about 6-8 weeks worth....& im using it 



XRichHx said:


> Feck all, hopefully move back into my house next week and get my diet back on track. Although its nice having pudding every night.


good stuff


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Welcome back. Now let that be a lesson to you.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Welcome back. Now let that be a lesson to you.


lol cheers buddy....lesson learnt


----------



## Sweat

Welcome back spunk face!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheers babe


----------



## bluejoanna

You are up early today Jan - I am not even going to ask why!

Are you getting all washed and ready, getting to give those poor strippers a treat later??? Have yourself a great weekend and try not to get into too much trouble. x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Enjoy the stag ya big noofty


----------



## Craigyboy

Janny the fanny

How much tren were you on to make you schitzo?

What kinda **** were you worried/paranoid about?


----------



## sxbarnes

Good to see ya back mate. Enjoy Newcastle who can't ! You're getting some size mate! But sort out the mrs pronto tren isn't worth that


----------



## Super_G

Lol beefcake glad to see your back on. Hope that little smacked @rse will teach you :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Super_G said:


> Lol beefcake glad to see your back on. Hope that little smacked @rse will teach you :lol:


Fvck sake, all you cvnts are back together now, boards gonna go anti English again ffs :lol:


----------



## Super_G

onthebuild said:


> Fvck sake, all you cvnts are back together now, boards gonna go anti English again ffs :lol:


Iv came out my cave now I'm able to walk mate :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> You are up early today Jan - I am not even going to ask why!
> 
> Are you getting all washed and ready, getting to give those poor strippers a treat later??? Have yourself a great weekend and try not to get into too much trouble. x


cheers Jo...what a w.e it was  .....english strippers love me :lol: x



Craigyboy said:


> Janny the fanny
> 
> How much tren were you on to make you schitzo?
> 
> What kinda **** were you worried/paranoid about?


awrite ginge, was on 3ml a week (900mg test 450mg tren...maybe slightly over at times). paranoid about daft things really mate....just feel cut off from everyone, quite lonely tbh lol..serious head fuk. temper was threw the roof at times too....everything anoys you.



sxbarnes said:


> Good to see ya back mate. Enjoy Newcastle who can't ! You're getting some size mate! But sort out the mrs pronto tren isn't worth that


cheers dude. took last tren shot 2 weeks ago & am not touching it again. me & the mrs are getting on ace now....still feel the effects of it lingering, but am at least clear headed enough to tell myself *shut it ya d!ck* lol.



Super_G said:


> Lol beefcake glad to see your back on. Hope that little smacked @rse will teach you :lol:


lol good be be back brother. hows the legs?


----------



## Sharpy76

Glad to hear you and the missus are getting on now mate, also glad to hear you've dropped that nasty sh!t tren too!

It took me a good month to get back to "normal" after i stopped the tren, but i felt better day by day. Things will only get better from now fella.

Lesson learned


----------



## Craigyboy

I am on week 2 of TNT mast 400 3ml ew so 600 test 300 tren 300 mast e

Had my first bout of insomnia last night woke up at 1:30 and felt really on edge almost panicky took me about 30 mins to calm down and realise what the fvck was going on!

But calmed down and managed to get back to sleep around 330 am last time I had anything similar was with superdrol and max lmg!

Wierd as fvck


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all! well.....that was a MESSY ONE  had an absolute ball & me and the wife managed to sort sh!t out before i left so all that p!sh that went on wasnt kicking about my head...+ i missed my jab so that prob helped too. decided im not gonna bother finishing the TNT450....just idiotic if i do tbh! (only had 5-7ml out it so PM if u fancy a swap.....i wont accept tren PMSL). so 1.5ml EW = 450 test/ 225 tren....decent wee cycle booster there.

anyway...game plan atm is continue cutting on test only, unsure on dosage atm.....might cut slow on 600mg test only then switch to- test/mast/eq/var for 8-10 weeks before my hols in oct.

foods been terrible the past week..so has training! will be pretty shyte today also....back on it tomorrow along with my 7day DNP blast again :thumbdown:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Glad to hear you and the missus are getting on now mate, also glad to hear you've dropped that nasty sh!t tren too!
> 
> It took me a good month to get back to "normal" after i stopped the tren, but i felt better day by day. Things will only get better from now fella.
> 
> Lesson learned


Noticed you're not a tren fan either Sharpy. You tried ace or just tren e?

Tren e doesn't agree with me at all but was thinking of trying ace on my next cycle which will be to support a cut. Was going to run test e, mast e and tren ace so if it fvcks my head up again I can drop it and it will clear fast.

Lots of people saying ace has less mental sides and mast also helps keep them at bay.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Glad to hear you and the missus are getting on now mate, also glad to hear you've dropped that nasty sh!t tren too!
> 
> It took me a good month to get back to "normal" after i stopped the tren, but i felt better day by day. Things will only get better from now fella.
> 
> Lesson learned


def mate....will just keep close tabs on it until im in the clear from tren, then i can blame everything on her again  do u not use tren either now?



Craigyboy said:


> I am on week 2 of TNT mast 400 3ml ew so 600 test 300 tren 300 mast e
> 
> Had my first bout of insomnia last night woke up at 1:30 and felt really on edge almost panicky took me about 30 mins to calm down and realise what the fvck was going on!
> 
> But calmed down and managed to get back to sleep around 330 am last time I had anything similar was with superdrol and max lmg!
> 
> Wierd as fvck


just keep tabs mate....easy to not reaslise you're changing. luckily i know when im being a nob end & ament afraid to admit that its me in the wrong. you'll prob be fine tho tbf...most are i recon


----------



## Craigyboy

JANIKvonD said:


> def mate....will just keep close tabs on it until im in the clear from tren, then i can blame everything on her again  do u not use tren either now?
> 
> just keep tabs mate....easy to not reaslise you're changing. luckily i know when im being a nob end & ament afraid to admit that its me in the wrong. you'll prob be fine tho tbf...most are i recon


Am usually quite good at knowing when am a t!t as I do it quite a lot!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Noticed you're not a tren fan either Sharpy. You tried ace or just tren e?
> 
> Tren e doesn't agree with me at all but was thinking of trying ace on my next cycle which will be to support a cut. Was going to run test e, mast e and tren ace so if it fvcks my head up again I can drop it and it will clear fast.
> 
> Lots of people saying ace has less mental sides and mast also helps keep them at bay.


i used ace in my rip blend last nov/dec with no issues. still steering clear in the mean time tho......MAY try ace on its own in the very distant future lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

@Sharpy76 what do u like best for ur cuts & bulks without tren?


----------



## Craigyboy

JANIKvonD said:


> i used ace in my rip blend last nov/dec with no issues. still steering clear in the mean time tho......MAY try ace on its own in the very distant future lol


Could be a culmination of prolonged use and high doses mate, almost a gram of test and half a gram of tren is a lot! Even for a big dude like you

I don't think I could breathe on that amount


----------



## JANIKvonD

Craigyboy said:


> Could be a culmination of prolonged use and high doses mate, almost a gram of test and half a gram of tren is a lot! Even for a big dude like you
> 
> I don't think I could breathe on that amount


aye maybe mate....im about to flick over the the short blasts after this cut anyway....thinking 5week cruise/5week blasts of short ester, see what happens.


----------



## bluejoanna

Glad you and Mrs VD are on the mend and that your survived the lads weekend. Now get to the gym and do some freaking work! x


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> @Sharpy76 what do u like best for ur cuts & bulks without tren?


Tbh honest mate i'm not the most experienced person to ask and i just do what members with more knowledge than me, recommend lol.

But no, i don't and won't do tren again.

You can pretty much cut up/bulk up on most things as long as your diet reflects your goals. @C.Hill for example, cuts up on deca!! It's all about your diet mate.

I'm currently doing 750mg test e, 600mg mast e, 50mg dbol and in a couple of weeks i'll be starting some winnys and maybe some clen and/or t3. So we'll see what gains that little lot will bring!

@Ginger Ben last year when i was having a hard time with the tren e, Scott said drop it "NOW" and to try tren a, but tbh, the damage had already been done so i can't really say if it's any better. But i've heard it is and the bonus is, it's out of your system quicker if it does go t!ts up. Prefer long esters as i don't like the frequent jabs tbh. 2 per week is my max!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Tbh honest mate i'm not the most experienced person to ask and i just do what members with more knowledge than me, recommend lol.
> 
> But no, i don't and won't do tren again.
> 
> You can pretty much cut up/bulk up on most things as long as your diet reflects your goals. @C.Hill for example, cuts up on deca!! It's all about your diet mate.
> 
> I'm currently doing 750mg test e, 600mg mast e, 50mg dbol and in a couple of weeks i'll be starting some winnys and maybe some clen and/or t3. So we'll see what gains that little lot will bring!
> 
> @Ginger Ben last year when i was having a hard time with the tren e, Scott said drop it "NOW" and to try tren a, but tbh, the damage had already been done so i can't really say if it's any better. But i've heard it is and the bonus is, it's out of your system quicker if it does go t!ts up. Prefer long esters as i don't like the frequent jabs tbh. 2 per week is my max!


That's fair enough mate, I suspect I'll just stick with test, mast and winny for next cycle. Not sure of doses yet but won't be massive. Probably 500mg test, same mast and 50mg ed winny cycled 4 weeks on 2 off 4 on again.


----------



## JANIKvonD

sooooo.....everyone scared of tren now? pmsl


----------



## Craigyboy

JANIKvonD said:


> sooooo.....everyone scared of tren now? pmsl


I am and I have just got going FML


----------



## mal

JANIKvonD said:


> sooooo.....everyone scared of tren now? pmsl


tren is sh1t mate,get on the mast!


----------



## onthebuild

I love bsi tren mate! It's almost as if you aren't on tren at all.... :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

onthebuild said:


> I love bsi tren mate! It's almost as if you aren't on tren at all.... :whistling:


Sounds good! No sides..............no gains pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

Craigyboy said:


> I am and I have just got going FML


haha, you'll be worse now hearing my horror stories no doubt 



mal said:


> tren is sh1t mate,get on the mast!


u rate mast over tren mal? i've never really heard much people hype a test/mast cycle much before...



onthebuild said:


> I love bsi tren mate! It's almost as if you aren't on tren at all.... :whistling:


haha! exactly what i was thinking when i was going threw it all (still am tbh, but not as bad)...'ya shoulda went with BSI...atleast i wouldnt be in this state lol'


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> sooooo.....everyone scared of tren now? pmsl


Always was mate, made me mental first (and only) time I've tried it.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Always was mate, made me mental first (and only) time I've tried it.


it's 1 of they things you dont even think about...just a 'it'll not affect me that way' kinda feeling. then BOOM......c'mere babe till i cut you're nose off


----------



## JANIKvonD

Needed to jab so stuck 600mg test in....will stick another 600mg on Friday  gonna just stick to this (1.2g test) until I'm a bit closer to hols...then add some mast prop & var


----------



## 25434

Humph! Back then...... :whistling:

I see you made new friends.....so fickle......sighhhhhhhhhh.......


----------



## lxm

1.2g test.... I can only imagine what that would do to me.


----------



## TELBOR

lxm said:


> 1.2g test.... I can only imagine what that would do to me.


Isn't enough to get rid of your fanny mate


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> Isn't enough to get rid of your fanny mate


Blimmin' Eck! I didn't know you could get rid of 'em.......the things I learn on here...:laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Blimmin' Eck! I didn't know you could get rid of 'em.......the things I learn on here...:laugh:


Oh yeah Flubs, 2g of Test in the left pec/boob on a full moon and the next day it'll be gone!

Fact


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Humph! Back then...... :whistling:
> 
> I see you made new friends.....so fickle......sighhhhhhhhhh.......


flubs...only been back 5 min & your humping me already!...  where the fek u been?!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning peeps, had to pin last night as i havent in 2 weeks!...decided to just push 600mg test in...& push another 600mg in on friday! decided...rather than fuk about with other compounds while my heads still half way up my erse, ill just stick to test only cycle for this cut.....add some mastP & var the last 4weeks or so. so 1.2g test for 8-10 weeks!...yummy 

took 400mg DNP today! food-

8am- 500ml fat milk

10am- 250g chicken, 50g rice

12.30- 250g chicken , 50g rice

4pm- 250g chicken, 50g rice

7pm- 500ml fat milk

8.30-PWO 60g whey, 40g dex, 20g glute

9pm- 500g chicken chinese stirfry, wee bit egg noodles

CHEST N DELTS tonight......might do 40min on the bike, see how i feel nearer the time.

home life is actually fantastic just now, both putting the effort in & everything else is just following suit as a result....so happy days


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> home life is actually fantastic just now, both *putting the effort in & everything else is just following suit as a result.*...so happy days


Well who knew eh Janny what a bit of effort can do.... :whistling:

Good to see you planning your session tonight - and I just checked out your diet - what, no tubs of slaw and double cheese pizza's??? It's the only reason I read your journal....x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Well who knew eh Janny what a bit of effort can do.... :whistling:
> 
> Good to see you planning your session tonight - and I just checked out your diet - what, no tubs of slaw and double cheese pizza's??? It's the only reason I read your journal....x


i presumed being as pretty as me was enough? lol

not been to the gym in 2 weeks!(or jabbed)...so tonight should be fun 

just to make u feel bette..food yesterday was-

11am-14" meatfeast pizza

1.30pm- 2 LARGE chicken curry's & chips (a struggle...even for me!...but got there  )

7pm- large bowl of cocopops

9.30- 500g chicken, 250g haggis (balmoral chicken) with a massive pile of home made roasters

BOOM


----------



## bluejoanna

Thank god....... :thumbup1: I was getting serious worried about you wasting away for a moment there....Ah, b*gger, I am hungry now and only just had my breakfast.


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Thank god....... :thumbup1: I was getting serious worried about you wasting away for a moment there....Ah, b*gger, I am hungry now and only just had my breakfast.


was off on monday too so took the mrs out for a massive breakfast....ate shyte all day....then took them all out for tea.....then ate a load more shyte, hard work this cutting ya know!! lol. i lost far too much weight over the w.e....had to re-feed


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> i presumed being as pretty as me was enough? lol
> 
> not been to the gym in 2 weeks!(or jabbed)...so tonight should be fun
> 
> just to make u feel bette..food yesterday was-
> 
> 11am-14" meatfeast pizza
> 
> 1.30pm- 2 LARGE chicken curry's & chips (a struggle...even for me!...but got there  )
> 
> 7pm- large bowl of cocopops
> 
> 9.30- 500g chicken, 250g haggis (balmoral chicken) with a massive pile of home made roasters
> 
> BOOM


Cut is going well then ya cvnt! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

just sorted myself out enough gear to last a good 6month at least  will go hammer & tongs with this cut for 10 weeks.....then a LOOOOONNNNG cruise is in order me thinks, then jump on the short blast band waggon at the end of the year


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Cut is going well then ya cvnt! :lol:


its melting off mate :lol: tren, cream cakes, DNP & recys....cut the Jan way lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> its melting off mate :lol: tren, cream cakes, DNP & recys....cut the Jan way lol


Pmsl DNP and cream cakes must be a warming combination


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl DNP and cream cakes must be a warming combination


started my second cycle of 400mg ED for 7 days today. was fuking amazing the drop in bf...put a bit back on tho due to usual antics but if it goes like it did a couple week ago....ill be looking at 1 more cycle to be quite close to where i want to be tbh


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> started my second cycle of 400mg ED for 7 days today. was fuking amazing the drop in bf...put a bit back on tho due to usual antics but if it goes like it did a couple week ago....ill be looking at 1 more cycle to be quite close to where i want to be tbh


Sounds good mate. It's brilliant stuff although I'm trying to do this cut without it unless I get really stuck. Got about 25 caps in my man drawer if need be but not planning to use them unless really need to. ECA is doing the trick for me at the moment just 1 tab pre wo works great. Might up it to two next week, 1 pwo and 1 at midday ish


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good mate. It's brilliant stuff although I'm trying to do this cut without it unless I get really stuck. Got about 25 caps in my man drawer if need be but not planning to use them unless really need to. ECA is doing the trick for me at the moment just 1 tab pre wo works great. Might up it to two next week, 1 pwo and 1 at midday ish


yeh i loved the ECA too...used to take 1cap first thing (good wee dunt) & 1 about 12-1pm....would skip this 1 and have it pre wo on training days


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> [Redacted]...only been back 5 min & your humping me already!...  where the fek u been?!


I went on holiday...on impulse...downed tools, upped and offed.....and now I'm here....miss me?..nope?...hehe...it's okay, don't bother denying it...I KNOW you did...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> I went on holiday...on impulse...downed tools, upped and offed.....and now I'm here....miss me?..nope?...hehe...it's okay, don't bother denying it...I KNOW you did...


course i miss ya!...where are ya?....who ya wi?....where's aw the skimpy bikini pics?


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> course i miss ya!...where are ya?....who ya wi?....where's aw the skimpy bikini pics?


hahaha...lolwut? I don't wear bikini's...I'm a bit of a chunk so in an effort to save the little childrens eyes I wear a one piece.....apart from when i went to the rock pool thing, and stripped to me knacks with everyone else for an unexpected swim...that was fun....:no:

:laugh:

I kept in towards the edges natch...so as not to cause a tsunami..hahahaha....did get a few comments on me legs though....and my back...as in being as wide as the grand canyon for a gal...sigh...need to overhaul either my diet or my training....hahaha.....ah well, can't win em all...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> hahaha...lolwut? I don't wear bikini's...I'm a bit of a chunk so in an effort to save the little childrens eyes I wear a one piece.....apart from when i went to the rock pool thing, and stripped to me knacks with everyone else for an unexpected swim...that was fun....:no:
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> I kept in towards the edges natch...so as not to cause a tsunami..hahahaha....did get a few comments on me legs though....and my back...as in being as wide as the grand canyon for a gal...sigh...need to overhaul either my diet or my training....hahaha.....ah well, can't win em all...


haha...fekin 1 piece on holiday?...get thum oot ffs  can just cya snoring away on a lounger..legs spread...pint o guiness...spiders legs hanging out all ways....LMFAO!!!! oj 

so u there on you're lonesome?....id love that, infact were the fek was my invite?


----------



## bluejoanna

You are selling yourself short there @Flubs - I have seen some of your pics and you look haaawwwt!

Janny - referring to overgrown lady gardens is just not the done thing :nono: Don't judge everyone by your own lack lustre holiday standards....and we all know Flubs prefers pints of wine instead of the black stuff....x


----------



## SwAn1

Janik what sort of mental sides were you getting, short tempered moody etc or something else? Last year on tren I was a paranoid tit!


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> You are selling yourself short there @Flubs - I have seen some of your pics and you look haaawwwt!
> 
> Janny - referring to overgrown lady gardens is just not the done thing :nono: Don't judge everyone by your own lack lustre holiday standards....and we all know Flubs prefers pints of wine instead of the black stuff....x


its me we're talking about Jo...im not the kind to hold back on the better subjects, you're getting you're back up a bit there tho.....yours as equally 'untended'  fuk im hyper this afternoon!


----------



## JANIKvonD

SwAn1 said:


> Janik what sort of mental sides were you getting, short tempered moody etc or something else? Last year on tren I was a paranoid tit!


yeh paranoia was prob the biggest issue for me tbh, but there were a pile of other mental issues to go along with that. what ester tren were u using?


----------



## SwAn1

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh paranoia was prob the biggest issue for me tbh, but there were a pile of other mental issues to go along with that. what ester tren were u using?


Enanthate, I won't touch ace I found the sides are far worse for me at least. I'm running enanthate atm and wondering whether the sh!t that's going on my world at the moment is the Tren's fault. Errrr yep I think I'm paranoid lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

SwAn1 said:


> Enanthate, I won't touch ace I found the sides are far worse for me at least. I'm running enanthate atm and wondering whether the sh!t that's going on my world at the moment is the Tren's fault. Errrr yep I think I'm paranoid lol


i was pretty good mate....seen it happening straight away but just lowered the dosage when i shoulda stopped! got worse & sh!t hit the fan...so stopped.

damage done....lesson learnt. when i run ace i was also on mast prop & test prop, been reading mast help a lot with sides of tren, but im not taking the chance any time soon


----------



## SwAn1

I'm using Tren, mast and a low dose of test. I just love the strength gains on Tren they're mental.


----------



## XRichHx

I think tren made me slightly depressed.

Diet update? I'm missing reading your

Menu big yin&#8230;


----------



## 25434

bluejoanna said:


> You are selling yourself short there @[Redacted] - I have seen some of your pics and you look haaawwwt!
> 
> Janny - referring to overgrown lady gardens is just not the done thing :nono: Don't judge everyone by your own lack lustre holiday standards....and we all know [Redacted] prefers pints of wine instead of the black stuff....x


true...true....I'm a proper layyyyydeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......champagne cocktails and uber smooth if somewhat chuby limbs all the way...hahahaha.......


----------



## 25434

XRichHx said:


> I think tren made me slightly depressed.
> 
> *Diet update? I'm missing reading your*
> 
> *
> Menu big yin*&#8230;


are you? lemme help...

Brekkie: 3 boxes of weetabix with full fat milk and a tub of double cream topped with brown sugar......errrr? and 24 scrambled eggs on toast...1 coffee, 3 tren, 4 blen, 5, sten and a pinkie

snack: a tiger loaf with 2 jars of peanut butter

lunch: 4 cheeseburgers with extra cheese, half a tomato, hold the lettuce and for dessert, 3 tubs of haggen dagz sprinkled with chocolate sprinkles

sanck: two tins of rice pudding with a blob of jam in each...5 chicken breasts grilled wrapped in bacon and 5 sweet potatoes

Dinner: 2 rib eye steaks with fried eggs on top, a bag of fried rice, 3 bags of wotsits, 2 mars bars and a bag of haribos that he nicked of his cutie son....

Snack: 4 bars of fruit and nut followed by a bluey, a reddy, a...a.....pining thing and a protein drink just in case he gets hungry in the night...

 :whistling: :wub: just popped that final one in, in case he wants to slap me one.....cough....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Felt sick & dizzy all the way thee that  kids are all spewing & so is the mrs....I'm sitting on the sh!tter writing this with the skids 

So 2 weeks since last trained...no fresh gear in me....DNP & low cals, looked like this..

Chest n delts- *no spotter either*

Bench press-

Bar x ?

60kg x 15

100kg x 12

130kg x 7

115kg x 10

115kg x 10 > 60kg x failure

(Done 130 x 9 after a 150 PB & 160 fail the other week!)

Dips-

BW x failure

Be x failure

BW x failure

Superset with..

DB side laterals-

20kg x 10 > 10kgnx failure (each hand)

20kg x 9 > 10kg x failure

17.5 x 10 > 10kg x failure

Machine press- (dropset)

Stack x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

Went to cables for flys & couldn't be fuked changing them nor the bb for up rite rows so went home lol. Lots of niggles, p!ssed rite off. Went to stuff my face in mcdees 

I'll catch up with banter tomorrow x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> are you? lemme help...
> 
> Brekkie: 3 boxes of weetabix with full fat milk and a tub of double cream topped with brown sugar......errrr? and 24 scrambled eggs on toast...1 coffee, 3 tren, 4 blen, 5, sten and a pinkie
> 
> snack: a tiger loaf with 2 jars of peanut butter
> 
> lunch: 4 cheeseburgers with extra cheese, half a tomato, hold the lettuce and for dessert, 3 tubs of haggen dagz sprinkled with chocolate sprinkles
> 
> sanck: two tins of rice pudding with a blob of jam in each...5 chicken breasts grilled wrapped in bacon and 5 sweet potatoes
> 
> Dinner: 2 rib eye steaks with fried eggs on top, a bag of fried rice, 3 bags of wotsits, 2 mars bars and a bag of haribos that he nicked of his cutie son....
> 
> Snack: 4 bars of fruit and nut followed by a bluey, a reddy, a...a.....pining thing and a protein drink just in case he gets hungry in the night...
> 
> :whistling: :wub: just popped that final one in, in case he wants to slap me one.....cough....


is that it? im dissapointed mate 

when u back off youre hols?


----------



## JANIKvonD

had a hellish night with the kids....they been up spewing all night & ended up in my bed. feeling rank myself. so there off school/nursery with the mrs & im struggling threw work......tbh id rather be here than there lol. get me & hugo out that disease riddled house 

food today-

7am- 200mg DNP (didnt think 400mg was a good idea feeling like this tbh)

9am- 2 slice burgen

12.30- 350g chicken 50g rice, 1/2 can baked beans

4pm- 350g chicken 50g rice, 1/2 can baked beans

8pm- 500g chicken chinese stirfry, some egg noodles

then an early night....i hope.

im so glad to see the back of that TNT450 pip lol....forgot what it was like to not be limping everywhere after a jab!


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> had a hellish night with the kids....they been up spewing all night & ended up in my bed. feeling rank myself. so there off school/nursery with the mrs & im struggling threw work......tbh id rather be here than there lol. get me & hugo out that disease riddled house
> 
> food today-
> 
> 7am- 200mg DNP (didnt think 400mg was a good idea feeling like this tbh)
> 
> 9am- 2 slice burgen
> 
> 12.30- 350g chicken 50g rice, 1/2 can baked beans
> 
> 4pm- 350g chicken 50g rice, 1/2 can baked beans
> 
> 8pm- 500g chicken chinese stirfry, some egg noodles
> 
> then an early night....i hope.
> 
> im so glad to see the back of that TNT450 pip lol....forgot what it was like to not be limping everywhere after a jab!


Sounds like a hideous situation mate, hope family get better soon. Food looks good and probably a good idea to lower the dnp, levels will still be higher than 200mg for next few days so doubt you'll notice much change in weight loss but might feel a bit less crap lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like a hideous situation mate, hope family get better soon. Food looks good and probably a good idea to lower the dnp, levels will still be higher than 200mg for next few days so doubt you'll notice much change in weight loss but might feel a bit less crap lol


cheers dude, i can take it....kids are suffering tho which cuts ya up a bit tbh. iv started judging my DNP dosage depending on the weather report pmsl. might just run 200mg solid with no breaks...rather than 7 on/7off @ 400mg


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning ya'll!! feeling MUCH better today (thank fuk) still not 100% but a massive improvment on yest...kids are ace today too, back to school/nursery. missed a few meals yest because of it so will make up for that today 

food-

7am- 1lt fat milk, wee bowl of the kids coco pops lol

10am- 200mg DNP, 250g chicken stirfry

12.30- 250g chicken, 50g rice

4pm- 250g chicken, 50g rice

7pm (PWO) 60g whey, 40g dex, 20g glute

10pm- 400g steak & veg stirfry (fried in toasted sesame oil, with some soy sauce).

fuking forgot my DNP THIS MORNING! so will be a warm afternoon lol, supposed to be 20odd oC today too :no:

training BACK & REAR DELTS tonight....then hitting the sauna for the first time in a loooong time  canna wait


----------



## lxm

Holding up Von, sorry to hear about the fam feeling sh1te'

Hows the skin been ? you been back to the derm yet for a review ?


----------



## onthebuild

How are the bedsheets? P1ss yellow colour yet? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> Holding up Von, sorry to hear about the fam feeling sh1te'
> 
> Hows the skin been ? you been back to the derm yet for a review ?


hi buddy, cheers...all good now. skin is looking WELL...been to the dermo 3 times now (was there last wed) he gave me another 2month worth & said i'll be ready to come off. got some stuff to help the scaring (that iv not been to collect yet lol).



onthebuild said:


> How are the bedsheets? P1ss yellow colour yet? :lol:


bedsheets are....damp lol. p!ss in bright yellow & i've got that DNP wiff about me lol. fukin horrible stuff, this heat isnt helping


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> hi buddy, cheers...all good now. skin is looking WELL...been to the dermo 3 times now (was there last wed) he gave me another 2month worth & said i'll be ready to come off. got some stuff to help the scaring (that iv not been to collect yet lol).
> 
> bedsheets are....damp lol. p!ss in bright yellow & i've got that DNP wiff about me lol. fukin horrible stuff, this heat isnt helping


Worst when your white tshirts get stained yellow at the pits :lol:

Never a good thing that, bet the mrs is going mad!


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Worst when your white tshirts get stained yellow at the pits :lol:
> 
> Never a good thing that, bet the mrs is going mad!


lol na she's ok atm. was pumping her last night & the cheeky cow was on about how much im shrinking (not my toby)!....so i sat up on my knees "oh its ok, musta just been the way youre shoulder were rolled forward"......b!tch put me rite off it PMSL


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> lol na she's ok atm. was pumping her last night & the cheeky cow was on about how much im shrinking (not my toby)!....so i sat up on my knees "oh its ok, musta just been the way youre shoulder were rolled forward"......b!tch put me rite off it PMSL


Cheeky mare, you should have replied with 'if only you'd start doing the same fatty' or something...

And then sit back and wait for WW3 :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

RITE.....supposed hottest day of the year today!.....i've just washed down 400mg DNP with 2 giant choc cookies LMAO.....feel the burn


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> RITE.....supposed hottest day of the year today!.....i've just washed down 400mg DNP with 2 giant choc cookies LMAO.....feel the burn


Fvcking slashing it down with rain in the south


----------



## bluejoanna

Glad your feeling better Janny - and looks like things with Mrs Janny are going well too, particularly if she can take the p1ss out of you while you are on the job ha ha


----------



## Ginger Ben

bluejoanna said:


> Glad your feeling better Janny - and looks like things with Mrs Janny are going well too, particularly if she can take the p1ss out of you while you are on the job ha ha


She's been doing that since day one


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking slashing it down with rain in the south


sunny as foooook here, & all w.e apparently



bluejoanna said:


> Glad your feeling better Janny - and looks like things with Mrs Janny are going well too, particularly if she can take the p1ss out of you while you are on the job ha ha


i know rite!...cheeky wee cow she is lol, had just started too!!!



Ginger Ben said:


> She's been doing that since day one


she had the painters in mate....prob just wanted me off her LMAO


----------



## lxm

JANIKvonD said:


> sunny as foooook here, & all w.e apparently


Must be the DNP mate, cracking morning but temp dropped down in the p.m. :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> Must be the DNP mate, cracking morning but temp dropped down in the p.m. :whistling:


22o in my yard RITE NOW mate


----------



## biglbs




----------



## Queenie

Alright jani. Hope youre having a fab weekend!


----------



## JANIKvonD

RXQueenie said:


> Alright jani. Hope youre having a fab weekend!


Hello lover! Yeh having an ace one with the sprogs. What did u get upta?


----------



## JANIKvonD

No sure what's going on but iv dropped 10kg in 3weeks....pmsl (serious). Still not rite from this bug so hopefully that coupled with lack of carbs/food (as iv not been able to eat much) it just a massive drop in water...cos I should be about 10% bf at this weight...nothing like that although A LOT of bf has been dumped in this time. Feel good today & done a dirty re-feed....set myself up for a solid weeks training.

Done a wee back sesh on fri to break myself back in after 2 week off.

Back n rear delts-

Wide lat pulldown-

75kg x 12

85kg x 10

95kg x 7

85kg x 10

85kg x 10 > 40kg x failure

EZ row (supported chest on incline bench)-

70kg x 15

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10 > 70kg x failure > 40kg x failure

Rear delt flys (supported chest on incline bench)-

17.5kg (each hand) x 10 > 10kg x failure

17.5kg x 12 > 10kg x failure

17.5kg x failure > 10kg x failure

Straight arm pushdowns-

2sets 40kg x failure

DB hammer curls-

15kg (each hand) x 20

20kg x 15

Dropset..

25kg x failure

20kg x failure

15kg x failure

Reverse bb 15kg x failure

Done. Couple major niggles in my inner elbow/bicep ties from arm wrestling lol, decent sesh tho. Back feels raped today & yest.

Was gonna do legs today bud didn't get a min...will fuk em up tomorrow.

Hope yas had a braw w.e with plenty pumping involved!


----------



## JANIKvonD

forgot to add that 6 of they kg were in the last week.


----------



## JANIKvonD

anyhoo..MORNING!!!! thank fuk it monday eh? feeling good today, up sharp....wully wet....couple cuppies & im ready for another day of sweating my t!ts off  been a lack of updates from me the past 3 days.....just been busy as fuk tbh. from now on im not gonna touch the scales....will judge by mirror only....got a fair bit to go until my hols in oct so no rush, but at this rate ill be a 13stone beanstalk by then lol.

food today-

7am- 500ml fat milk, wee drop cheerios, 400mg DNP 

10am- 250g chicken, 50g rice, 15ml EVOO

12.30- 250g chicken, 50g rice, 15ml EVOO

4pm- 250g chicken, 100g rice

7pm PWO- 60g whey 40g dex 20g glute

9pm- 500g steak stirfry, 150ml double cream, 50g rice

training legs tonight!.....forgot to do my 2nd jab last week lol, so pin 900mg test tonight.....prob another 300-600mg on thurs, see how i feel 

gonna destroy this week!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good way to approach the week mate, tear it a new one!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Good way to approach the week mate, tear it a new one!


aye...feeling good atm, wait for this 400MG DNP to kick in & ill be screaming for my bed again lol


----------



## C.Hill

400mg DNP! Fcuk that lol


----------



## biglbs

C.Hill said:


> 400mg DNP! Fcuk that lol


x2!


----------



## onthebuild

You thin yet pumper?

400mg dnp will be nice, hope you've taken a few spare shirts!


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> 400mg DNP! Fcuk that lol





biglbs said:


> x2!





onthebuild said:


> You thin yet pumper?
> 
> 400mg dnp will be nice, hope you've taken a few spare shirts!


wasnt well last week...still kept on DNP....lost 6kg IN A WEEK!!!!! that gotta be a record pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

will do pics tonight lads


----------



## JANIKvonD

funny story actuall...went to sauna with my mate on friday, no seen him in 2 week (training partner) he can not belive how much is off my midsection, so the anti drug/steroid/fat burners cvnt been bursting my head for them cos he's way to ibiza in 8 weeks lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

all meals to plan today...all on time....all is well, altho im fukin hank marvin!!!!! bodys just soaking the fuel up atm (good sign)


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> all meals to plan today...all on time....all is well, altho im fukin hank marvin!!!!! bodys just soaking the fuel up atm (good sign)


Burning it off I think you mean. Hot yet? Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Burning it off I think you mean. Hot yet? Lol


fuking boiling


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> fuking boiling


Keep that water going in mate. Have you thought about cycling it 400/200/400/200 etc on a daily basis. Probably get same result but might be less harsh.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Keep that water going in mate. Have you thought about cycling it 400/200/400/200 etc on a daily basis. Probably get same result but might be less harsh.


The lad just doesn't think, he's a doer!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Keep that water going in mate. Have you thought about cycling it 400/200/400/200 etc on a daily basis. Probably get same result but might be less harsh.


yeh dude...like i said ill play it weather dependant lol, had 0 on sat as it peaked 27oC lol...had 200mg yest, 400 today, hopefully 400 tomorrow & wed.....then its my 7 days off (doing 7on/7off)


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> The lad just doesn't think, he's a doer!!


exactly Rob!!!.....stop overthinking it Ben! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> exactly Rob!!!.....stop overthinking it Ben! :lol:


That's my boy :beer: !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol, fair enough, enjoy the weather


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> wasnt well last week...still kept on DNP....*lost 6kg IN A WEEK!!!!!* that gotta be a record pmsl


gawwwd! could you be more annoying...pft....hahahaha.....the only thing dropped last week was several clangers at work...lol.....ah well....one day, one day....

Eyup cheeky pants...just checking in, checking you arrrrtttttt.....  glad you're feeling better...


----------



## Trapps84

Wats up jan.

How you doing. How's training. Been off for a while but trying to get on as much as possible.


----------



## defdaz

LOVE DNP. Such a great fat burner. Sure it has some harsh sides (death is fairly harsh lol) like dry mouth at night, lethargy, flat look etc. but sh1t me it shifts the lard like nothing else! :thumb:

Keep it up mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Legs & some odd bits-

Box squats (holding DBS )-

40kg (each hand) x failure

40kg x failure

40kg x failure

40kg x failure

Machine leg press-

1set low ish weight x failure

Lying ham curls-

65kg x 12

65kg x 10 > 35kg x failure

65kg x 10 > 35 kg x failure

Quad extension-

65kg x 15

95kg( stack) x 10

95kg x 10

Dropset..

95 kg x failure

3/4 stack x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

Done a wee circuit with 3 exercises-

-up rite rows 50kg

-low pulley cable flys 16kg x side

-behind neck DB extension 12.5

3sets x 15 each.

Wide lat pulldown-

1set 35 kg x failure (with a few rest pauses)

Done. Sweat was p!shing off me! Took some shyte pics but look Fukin terrible on them lol, flat and tiny! So fuked them off. Will catch up with banter tomorrow. Night x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> gawwwd! could you be more annoying...pft....hahahaha.....the only thing dropped last week was several clangers at work...lol.....ah well....one day, one day....
> 
> Eyup cheeky pants...just checking in, checking you arrrrtttttt.....  glad you're feeling better...


lol, trust me flubs im suffering for it!...wouldnt advise dnp to the faint of heart



Trapps84 said:


> Wats up jan.
> 
> How you doing. How's training. Been off for a while but trying to get on as much as possible.


alrite buddy! im OK...had a wee bug but recovered pretty much from it now (thank fuk). trainings still going well enough...had a 2 week break there, i say break but it more a case of too much on my plate to get near the gym lol....all good now tho. food has been a big struggle the past couple week due to the bug/family dramas!....hank marvin now tho  so hopefully all systems go for a successfull cut!...at this rate ill be built like the side o a fiver.



defdaz said:


> LOVE DNP. Such a great fat burner. Sure it has some harsh sides (death is fairly harsh lol) like dry mouth at night, lethargy, flat look etc. but sh1t me it shifts the lard like nothing else! :thumb:
> 
> Keep it up mate!


honestly mate, its magical eh lol. like u say tho comes with its fair share of sides & u look HORRIBLE & TINY on them....but gotta focus on the end result i suppose! cant wait to see the damage after another 4weeks or so!.....shouldnt be looking TOO bad


----------



## onthebuild

Do some update pics then chubs :wub:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all, up sharp this morning....quick dab of the boaby & dove into a cold shower!...sweating like a beast all night, was fekin stinking lol, bed stripped & set the mattress up to air (will need to get a new cover for it). veins are all fading more & more..day by day  last blast of DNP tomorrow so hopefully by the end of my 'off' week ill have dried out a touch!

food today-

7am- couple coffees & 200mg DNP (was looking hot out lol)

10am- 350g chicken, 75g rice

12.30- 350g chicken, 75g rice

3.30- 350g chicken, 75g rice

6.30- couple pork chops with melted cheese on top + massive salad

9.30- 5whole eggs.

forgot to jab last night..AGAIN!...so stuck a 900mg in this morning, went in nicely...but forgot to push the air out (not that u could fit much air into a 2.5ml syringe with 3 ml of gear in it pmsl) so when the wee bubble went in my chest tightened up slightly & got a slight cough...all good now tho!


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Do some update pics then chubs :wub:


like i said mate...just cant bring myself to post them pmsl....fukin tiny atm!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> like i said mate...just cant bring myself to post them pmsl....fukin tiny atm!


Welcome to my world :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fuk that rob. Here lads..

3 weeks into cut..flat as a pancake


----------



## onthebuild

Looking good still mate, especially since you'll drop some water after DNP. I think I can see an ab or two as well!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Deffo getting leaner mate. Starting to see some striations across chest and delts poking through. You're same as me and are lean up top and carry bf around mid section. Keep going fella


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Looking good still mate, especially since you'll drop some water after DNP. I think I can see an ab or two as well!





Ginger Ben said:


> Deffo getting leaner mate. Starting to see some striations across chest and delts poking through. You're same as me and are lean up top and carry bf around mid section. Keep going fella


aye deffo leaner...just DNPs given me a watery layer lol, belly is usually much leaner looking....after a days eating & an upset tummy it was bloated to fuk. veins in delts/traps were crazy on sat. another 3 week at this rate...pile the carbs back in to fill out & ill be a happy chap


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk that rob. Here lads..
> 
> 3 weeks into cut..flat as a pancake
> 
> View attachment 124479
> View attachment 124480


Skinny....... Deluded!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Skinny....... Deluded!


ok...skinnier lol


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> morning all, up sharp this morning....*quick dab of the boaby*


Maaaan - you have such a way with words Janny! I also knew you would not be able to resist posting some pics too - although you are looking good there my friend x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Maaaan - you have such a way with words Janny! I also knew you would not be able to resist posting some pics too - although you are looking good there my friend x


boaby is like a cuppa tea in my house....bent start the day without it :lol: i did know you'd latch onto that tho! (me mentioning boaby....not my actual boaby) lol, cheers pal


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> boaby is like a cuppa tea in my house....bent start the day without it :lol: i did know you'd latch onto that tho! (me mentioning boaby....not my actual boaby) lol, cheers pal


Its such a novel word - I just hope I know what it means.....


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Its such a novel word - I just hope I know what it means.....


LOL @Flubs will tell ya...shes mad for it


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk that rob. Here lads..
> 
> 3 weeks into cut..flat as a pancake
> 
> View attachment 124479
> View attachment 124480


Chest looks fkn sore mate. is the tane clearing that up ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Chest looks fkn sore mate. is the tane clearing that up ?


yeh mate thats ALL scars....no pain at all, they'll flatten out & turn white soon like the rest of it


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh mate thats ALL scars....no pain at all, they'll flatten out & turn white soon like the rest of it


That's not too bad then, I cant say I've ever experiences acne like that, never seen anything on my chest, some on my back but nothing compared to that.

HOw you doing anyway? Feel like I've been absent from here for ages.


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> That's not too bad then, I cant say I've ever experiences acne like that, never seen anything on my chest, some on my back but nothing compared to that.
> 
> HOw you doing anyway? Feel like I've been absent from here for ages.


pmsl...aye good talk mate 

im good buddy, where u been?


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl...aye good talk mate
> 
> im good buddy, where u been?


Been flitting back and forward so not much access to pc as the internet is ****e at my gf's. Still been gyming it and shoite so ive not given up ha.

Probably start a new journal soon, want to shed some more fat and could do with logging a fresh journal.


----------



## JANIKvonD

what one of u fancies a joint journo?...10weeks....biggest transformation?


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> what one of u fancies a joint journo?...10weeks....biggest transformation?


Yeaaaaah


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Yeaaaaah


fancy it big ane?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/229696-janikvond-vs-10week-challenge.html


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk that rob. Here lads..
> 
> 3 weeks into cut..flat as a pancake
> 
> View attachment 124479
> View attachment 124480


Looking good mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Looking good mate.


Cheers buddy!


----------



## JANIKvonD

So food today was good...but too much lol, can't help it tho..body's just soaking it up!

Went like this..

10am- 350g chicken, half pack uncle bens Mexican rice

12.30- 350g chicken, the other half of rice

4.30- 500g chicken, full pack uncle bens rice

6.30- a magnum & a banana lol

8pm- 2 big pork chops, pile of mash, peas, gravy

10pm- big plate of Stovies.

Just can't stop fuking eating pmsl.

In light of our new challenge...I MAY drop dnp until Monday & up my cals a bit


----------



## Leonwales

Banging the food into you mate!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

JANIKvonD said:


> So food today was good...but too much lol, can't help it tho..body's just soaking it up!
> 
> Went like this..
> 
> 10am- 350g chicken, half pack uncle bens Mexican rice
> 
> 12.30- 350g chicken, the other half of rice
> 
> 4.30- 500g chicken, full pack uncle bens rice
> 
> 6.30- a magnum & a banana lol
> 
> 8pm- 2 big pork chops, pile of mash, peas, gravy
> 
> 10pm- big plate of Stovies.
> 
> Just can't stop fuking eating pmsl.
> 
> In light of our new challenge...I MAY drop dnp until Monday & up my cals a bit


fukcing hell. I'm moving to Dundee and opening a chicken shop.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> In light of our new challenge...I MAY drop dnp until Monday & up my cals a bit


Cheat


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Cheat


haha...last DNP was yesterday  upped cals


----------



## 25434

Morning cheeky pants..or should I say....pancake man?...heehee...just checking.....actually, although you think you look small, you look pretty big in the pics to me....are you talking about the actual muscle? similar to what the other guys mean when they say they've gone dry? so the muscle isn't pumped up or something?...durrrppp.....cough...prolly wouldn't bother answering that one I may not understand the answer...hahahaha.....

Have a good day ....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Morning cheeky pants..or should I say....pancake man?...heehee...just checking.....actually, although you think you look small, you look pretty big in the pics to me....are you talking about the actual muscle? similar to what the other guys mean when they say they've gone dry? so the muscle isn't pumped up or something?...durrrppp.....cough...prolly wouldn't bother answering that one I may not understand the answer...hahahaha.....
> 
> Have a good day ....


lol, morning flubs ma wee mucker  yeh prob to do with not being well/combined with DNP, all my muscle have deflated....a combo of depleted glysogen stores (thats basically energy thats stored in you're muscles) & therefor the water in the muscles will be depleted also.....making my muscle look VERY flat & giving the illusion im holding more bf as my muscles arent 'pumped' with glysogen & water. i recon thats the just of it anyway pmsl.

have a good ane x


----------



## JANIKvonD

so..had a pretty p!sh sleep tbh, sweating my t!ts off. thats DNP finished until monday now tho  + its raining so all good lol.

food today (gonna go easier on the grub today lol (or am i  )-

7am- bowl of cheerios, 500ml fat milk

10.30am- 350g chicken, 1/2 unclebens rice

1pm-350g chicken, 1/2 unclebens rice

4pm- 500ml fat milk, 3whole eggs, banana flav drops (or 250g chicken & 75g rice...depends how hungry i am tbh)

6pm- *TRAIN CHEST & DELTS*

7pm PWO- 60g whey, 40g dex, 20g glute

8pm- 500g chicken fanjitas

9pm- *45 MIN ON THE BIKE*

gonna try run about like a dik at work these next few weeks too lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Can't beat chicken fanjitas one of my favs


----------



## TELBOR

Fanjita's 

Agreed, bloody gorgeous with all the bits thrown in!!


----------



## onthebuild

Enchiladas> fanjitas


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Can't beat chicken fanjitas one of my favs





R0BLET said:


> Fanjita's
> 
> Agreed, bloody gorgeous with all the bits thrown in!!


LOVE them....altho i cant make them like the mrs does!! i use about half a big block of cheese on mine too 



onthebuild said:


> Enchiladas> fanjitas


ur clueless ya cvnt x


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Enchiladas> fanjitas


Bloody love them too!!

Turkey mince and cheese, cheese and cheese


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> Bloody love them too!!
> 
> Turkey mince and cheese, cheese and cheese


Chicken, peppers, onions and a fvck ton of cheese!


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Chicken, peppers, onions and a fvck ton of cheese!


Onions..... No thanks 

This is making me bloody hungry!


----------



## Ginger Ben

onthebuild said:


> Chicken, peppers, onions and a fvck ton of cheese!


Correct!



R0BLET said:


> Onions..... No thanks
> 
> This is making me bloody hungry!


Nancy!


----------



## bluejoanna

@onthebuild - does this qualify as a fvck ton of cheese??


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> @onthebuild - does this qualify as a fvck ton of cheese??
> 
> View attachment 124623


na thats about 20kg mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

non of u have button mushrooms in yours? your all clueless


----------



## onthebuild

bluejoanna said:


> @onthebuild - does this qualify as a fvck ton of cheese??
> 
> View attachment 124623


Good god, I just had a plastic cheese induced orgasm.


----------



## bluejoanna

onthebuild said:


> Good god, I just had a plastic cheese induced orgasm.


Being a total food snob I should turn my nose up, but I am a complete secret plastic cheese-a-holic. I like you!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> non of u have button mushrooms in yours? your all clueless


Mexicans don't lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

i used to put a plastic cheese square on a bit of dry bread...micro it for 10 secs....mmmmmmmmm


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i used to put a plastic cheese square on a bit of dry bread...micro it for 10 secs....mmmmmmmmm


Then Irn Bru on top


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> i used to put a plastic cheese square on a bit of dry bread...micro it for 10 secs....mmmmmmmmm


Scotlands answer to Raymond Blanc aren't ya lol


----------



## onthebuild

bluejoanna said:


> Being a total food snob I should turn my nose up, but I am a complete secret plastic cheese-a-holic. I like you!


Yes!!! Cheese buddy!


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Yes!!! Cheese buddy!


Get you're post in on the transformation thread ya wee ferrit


----------



## JANIKvonD

Haha, forgot I took this sitting on the sh!tey last week. Veins are out a bit more now tho


----------



## 25434

Plastic cheese...barrrrffffff......


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Plastic cheese...barrrrffffff......


Quite!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Plastic cheese...barrrrffffff......


Looking great flubs.....I deffo would


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> Looking great [Redacted].....I deffo would


Pft! Get thee to the sin bin right now! 10 mins tops and no toilet visits......


----------



## JANIKvonD

rite heads up my erse & need to update this!...did 2...yes 2 chest & delt sesh's lol

6pm-6.30

chest & delts (front/side)

bench press- (some major niggles & no spotter so focused on slow negs)

60kg x 15

90kg x 10

130kg x 5

115kg x 10

115kg x 10 > 90kg x failure > 60kg x failure (rested it on my chest for a while to recover so i could get it back up on failure + partials lol)

DB side laterals-

17.5kg (each hand) x 12

20kg x 10 > 10kg x failure

17.5kg x 10 > 10kg x failure > 7kg x failure

superset with cable pushdowns-

3sets 3/4 stack x 15ish (very very slow with big squeeze)

machine press (dropset)-

stack x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

done. forgot my shake so had 750ml fat milk & cheeky bowl of wheetos 

8.30pm (round 2)

cable crossover-

20kg a side x 10

20kg x 10

dropset..

25kg x 8 (fuked with niggles)

15kg x failure

7.5kg x failure

superset with, single arm reverse cable pushdowns-

3sets 7.5kg/10kg/12.5kg x 12 on each

cable flys- lowest level (incline)

3sets 7.5kg a side lol x failure (fuked!)

superset with..

cable single arm front delt raise-

3sets 12.5kg x 12

rope pushdowns-

3 sets ? x 8-12ish reps.

done. huge a$s sesh....far more than id usually do but felt like making up for the lack of strength atm on this DNP.

food today-

10am- 6whole eggs, 1 ham & cheese roll.

1pm- 350g chicken, 75g rice

4.30pm- 350g chicken 50g rice

6.30- 500ml milk, 30g whey, some banana flavdrops (0cal)

9.30- 500g steak stirfry, 150ml double cream

had a big hike with the pup early doors....& am just about to hike home from work with him (45min).


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning. had a braw sleep last night..last dnp was tues morning so felling the norm now thank fuk. weight has taken a jump back upto just touching over 103kg...happy with that now, the combo of a 3 day stag w.e with recs & no food.. followed with a bug (that i prob caught from a stripper) musta took its tole, hence the severe drop in weight lol.

anyhoo...suns oot...got my sugar free energy drink....& im raring to go!! 

food today-

10am- 6whole eggs scrambled.

12.30- 350g chicken 1/2 pack of supernoodles

4pm- 350g chicken 1/2 pack of supernoodles

7pm PWO- 60g whey, 40g dex, 20g g

8.30pm- mrs is doing us a romantic meal to break in the new dinning table lol. there will be 1/2 a kg of meat on my plate but what the sides/sauce i have no idea.

training *BACK/REAR DELTS/TRAPS* tonight....itching for it

have a good ane folks


----------



## Ginger Ben

Diet day for you by the looks of it ya fat coont.

Bet you'll be balls deep in a caramel slice and bean pie before midday :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Diet day for you by the looks of it ya fat coont.
> 
> Bet you'll be balls deep in a caramel slice and bean pie before midday :lol:


lol no faith. yeh lower cal day today....got a w.e of stuffing my puss to compensate for lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Diet day for you by the looks of it ya fat coont.
> 
> Bet you'll be balls deep in a caramel slice and bean pie before midday :lol:


x2

1D abs, here he comes 

Does Braw mean good? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> x2
> 
> 1D abs, here he comes
> 
> Does Braw mean good? :lol:


lol we'll see mate...we'll see 

braw = good


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> lol we'll see mate...we'll see
> 
> braw = good


Remind me what your goal is..... :innocent:

I wanna see at least 2D abs young man 

Ah, I got it right. I went to Scotland last year, didn't speak to anyone Scottish though pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Remind me what your goal is..... :innocent:
> 
> I wanna see at least 2D abs young man
> 
> Ah, I got it right. I went to Scotland last year, didn't speak to anyone Scottish though pmsl


no really fused about abs tbh bud....a tiny waist & a good shape/good seperation between muscles + some decent vainage & ill be happy. abs are for fegs


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Diet day for you by the looks of it ya fat coont.
> 
> Bet you'll be balls deep in a caramel slice and bean pie before midday :lol:


Good shout mate..breakfast turned into this (6eggs & giant rolls)


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> no really fused about abs tbh bud....a tiny waist & a good shape/good seperation between muscles + some decent vainage & ill be happy. abs are for fegs


I 100% agree mate, so long as in a t shirt/vest you look the part its alllllll good!

But i realised when I went to the beach that its ok to look above average with a top on, but when that top comes off its a bit depressing lol

That's for me anyway


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Good shout mate..breakfast turned into this (6eggs & giant rolls)
> 
> View attachment 124842


Ham Salad rolls


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> I 100% agree mate, so long as in a t shirt/vest you look the part its alllllll good!
> 
> But i realised when I went to the beach that its ok to look above average with a top on, but when that top comes off its a bit depressing lol
> 
> That's for me anyway


lol i aiming to be top off decent shape....as im cutting for a holiday pmsl.



R0BLET said:


> Ham Salad rolls


1s roast beef actually  got them offered to me for fuk all....im not rude enough to turn down free food lol


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> lol i aiming to be top off decent shape....as im cutting for a holiday pmsl.
> 
> 1s roast beef actually  got them offered to me for fuk all....im not rude enough to turn down free food lol


You'll get it mate, your a big lad already, just need that last push to be a BEAST!

Pmsl, All i get offered is cakes, biscuits, cakes, or biscuits


----------



## XRichHx

onthebuild said:


> Enchiladas> fanjitas


:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

done a massive back/rear delt/traps/biceps sesh last night...mrs dropped me off so was stranded lol, just kept going at it.

gym jam packed due to another couple being closed....so went like this..

hammer pulldown-

70kg x 15

90kgx 12

120kg (stack) x 10

dropset..

120kg x 10

3/4 stack x failure

1/2 x failure

DB rear delt flys (single arm/bent over)-

17.5kg x 15

20kg x 10  > 10kg x 15

20kg x 12 > 10kg x failure

EZ row, supported chest on incline bench (overhand)-

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 9 PB

120kg x 7 > 80kg x failure > 60kg x failure

face pulls-

50kg x 12

60kg x 10

60kg x 8 > 30kg x failure

superset with..

DB hammer curls (accross the body/very slow & strict)-

30kg x 8 PB (never used the 30s before tbf...felt easy enough)

30kg x 6

30kg x 5 > 15kg x failure

25kg x 8 > 12.5s x failure > 7kg x failure

straight arm pushdowns-

30kg (as i had bad niggles with these last week) x 15...felt good

40kg x 12

dropset..

40kg x failure

30kg x failure

15kg x failure

superset with..

supported chest rear delt flys (DB/alternate hold)-

3sets 7kg a side x ? ....just fuking about really lol

reverse grip ez curls-

40kg x 15

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x failure > 30kg x failure

done. everything is fried today....happy to see a couple PBs, that DNP is a fuker!!!


----------



## biglbs

That was an insane one mate,should help things grow nicely!


----------



## onthebuild

Fvcking hell mate can we see a bit of volume next time? Lazy cvnt :lol: x


----------



## TELBOR

Lovely session mate :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Honestly lads I was p!shing wee sweat...felt really lively threw it all tho, prob the fit little PT was in demonstrating squats while I was supported rowing. I swear she was about 2ft in front of my face pmsl.

From Monday a lot of my sessions will look like this I think...will burn much more cals for this cut + push my body out its comfort zone for a while. Then after the 10weeks I'm gonna dive on some German volume training for my cruise. THEN back to my old ways for the winter test/deca (for the first time)/dbol bulk


----------



## JANIKvonD

Honestly lads I was p!shing wee sweat...felt really lively threw it all tho, prob the fit little PT was in demonstrating squats while I was supported rowing. I swear she was about 2ft in front of my face pmsl.

From Monday a lot of my sessions will look like this I think...will burn much more cals for this cut + push my body out its comfort zone for a while. Then after the 10weeks I'm gonna dive on some German volume training for my cruise. THEN back to my old ways for the winter test/deca (for the first time)/dbol bulk


----------



## onthebuild

I'm sweating just reading it, but that's probably the tren/clen combo :lol:

Strength looks fvcking top notch tbh mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> I'm sweating just reading it, but that's probably the tren/clen combo :lol:
> 
> Strength looks fvcking top notch tbh mate!


Cheers bud, yeh feeling as strong if not stronger last night as I did on tren tbh. Push sessions have been suffering due to injurys/niggles so should get a better gauge on things soon! Can't wait to start this comp tbh


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> Cheers bud, yeh feeling as strong if not stronger last night as I did on tren tbh. Push sessions have been suffering due to injurys/niggles so should get a better gauge on things soon! Can't wait to start this comp tbh


Aye mate I bet! We should ask a few of the supplement companies to sponsor it, or chip in a 5er each or something for a prize fund!


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Aye mate I bet! We should ask a few of the supplement companies to sponsor it, or chip in a 5er each or something for a prize fund!


Ill tag a pile of sup companies on Sunday....see who'll dish out what


----------



## lxm

scotch pie rolls, Lorne baguettes.... Mcd's I thought it was a bit of tounge in cheek, but when I spotted you in the local pakastani establishment last night, you really do need this cut for your hol mate










:laugh: xx


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

that's a beast of a session. Well done!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

lxm said:


> scotch pie rolls, Lorne baguettes.... Mcd's I thought it was a bit of tounge in cheek, but when I spotted you in the local pakastani establishment last night, you really do need this cut for your hol mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: xx


How many times have I told you? Don't avoid leg day.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Holy sh!t 10,000 posts :-l I need to start spending time with the mrs


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> Holy sh!t 10,000 posts :-l I need to start spending time with the mrs


Its cause you chat that much sh1te :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Its cause you chat that much sh1te :laugh:


Pmsl exactly matey


----------



## JANIKvonD

im off to a p!sh start...got up early for a planned hike to work, forgot a HAD to take my motor so that went to fuk lol. took the pup for a prolonged walk instead. THEN got to work...realised iv forgot my eggs!....THEN....realised i forgot to take my DNP pmsl.

food today then-

8am- 500ml fat milk,2x spoon of PB, 2g vitC, 2x multiV, oil tabs, zinc

10am- 350g chicken, 75g rice

1pm- 350g chicken, 75g rice

6pm- 2tubs quark 2 spooks PB

9.30pm- 5egg omellete.

10.30- 200mg DNP

foods pretty p!sh & under prepaired tbh.

training LEGS tonight.


----------



## lxm

pmed m8 for them pics


----------



## JANIKvonD

had a stressfull w.e tbh lol, fathers day when u have small kids is 'where can dad take us on fathers day lol'. they made me go back to bed (as i was up from 5.30 hiking with hugo) so they can sort my stuff out... came down & they had all there custom made fairy cakes laid out...gave me the lovey dovey treatment with my cards...got me to put on the family guy no1 dad tee they got me....we all sat at the table and ate a pile of them with a couple cups of tea...lovely. was quite dull so decided to take them outa dundee, to carnoustie beach park which was fukin scorching!!....kids had a great time. came home, did a shop, her old man came up for a bit....then we chilled n watched a couple movies. also washed the motor between all this.

sat was manic.


----------



## biglbs

Good man,lovely Fathers day!


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> Holy sh!t 10,000 posts :-l I need to start spending time with the mrs


Yeh you tart!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Got some major niggles playing up tonight! So decided to change routine around a bit (damn It hits home how weak u get on lifts you've not done in months!)

Chest n delts-

High incline bb press-

60kg x 15

100kg x 8 (just! Lol weak as a kitten) niggle playing up

90kg x 10

95kg x 10

Dropset..

105kg x 6 

70kg x failure

40kg x failure

Flat DBS-

40s x 12 (niggle severely painful on negative)

40kg x 6 ouch

35kg x 3 too sore so sacked them

Shoulder press (hammer grip)-

70kg x 12

Dropset

100kg x 7

60kg x failure

30kg x failure

15 kg x failure

DB flys-

15s x 15

20s x 10

25s x 10 > 12.5kg x failure

Plate raises (front)

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20 kg x 10 > 15 kg x failure

Done. Terrible sesh & hard to watch the weights drop so drastically when rotating routines about. Hopefully weights will shoot up quickly,


----------



## B4PJS

Dropping in to :spam: 

Looks like a good session you had today


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Dropping in to :spam:
> 
> Looks like a good session you had today


welcome in buddy  cheers


----------



## JANIKvonD

Just jabbed 1650mg test.....whoops


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> Just jabbed 1650mg test.....whoops


WTF?!

Good job it wasn't tren i suppose:lol:


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> Just jabbed 1650mg test.....whoops


Did you use that cycle pump I lent you?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> WTF?!
> 
> Good job it wasn't tren i suppose:lol:


there was more left in the bottom of the bottle as originally thought....pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Sir Jab-a-lot of Dundee 

This is you with your 1 gauge pin :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Morning Sir Jab-a-lot of Dundee
> 
> This is you with your 1 gauge pin :lol:
> 
> View attachment 125636


+ PIP in BOTH quads pmsl....good times


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> + PIP in BOTH quads pmsl....good times


What Quads :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> What Quads :lol:


lol, my quads are HUGE...1650mg of gear has a synthol type effect


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, my quads are HUGE...1650mg of gear has a synthol type effect


Inflamed is a good look


----------



## JANIKvonD

hello all..been busy as fek at work today. had an urge to go on a big hike last night at about half 9...grabbed Hugo and headed out for a power'ish walk round the farms, was just over an hour.....im FAR fitter than i thought i was, last time i done this walk i was baw deep in tren & hanging out my erse! gives me horendous cramps too (especially in the soles of my feet lol) . anyway, cardio done.

food today-

7am- 200MG DNP 

8.30am- 5whole eggs, 250ml fat milk, big spoon of PB

12pm- 350g chicken, 50g rice

3.30pm- 350g chicken, 50g rice,

6pm- 5whole eggs, 250ml fat milk, spoon of PB

*7.15-8.15pm train legs* PIP permiting lol

9pm- 500g chicken fanjitas.

cant believe i still have doms from that back sesh on friday!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> hello all..been busy as fek at work today. had an urge to go on a big hike last night at about half 9...grabbed Hugo and headed out for a power'ish walk round the farms, was just over an hour.....im FAR fitter than i thought i was, last time i done this walk i was baw deep in tren & hanging out my erse! gives me horendous cramps too (especially in the soles of my feet lol) . anyway, cardio done.
> 
> food today-
> 
> 7am- 200MG DNP
> 
> 8.30am- 5whole eggs, 250ml fat milk, big spoon of PB
> 
> 12pm- 350g chicken, 50g rice
> 
> 3.30pm- 350g chicken, 50g rice,
> 
> 6pm- 5whole eggs, 250ml fat milk, spoon of PB
> 
> *7.15-8.15pm train legs* PIP permiting lol
> 
> 9pm- 500g chicken fanjitas.
> 
> cant believe i still have doms from that back sesh on friday!


Nice thing with having a dog, gives you an excuse to do some extra cardio 

Any reason why you have full fat milk mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Nice thing with having a dog, gives you an excuse to do some extra cardio
> 
> *Any reason why you have full fat milk mate*?


haha, fuker.

it tastes better mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Nice thing with having a dog, gives you an excuse to do some extra cardio
> 
> Any reason why you have full fat milk mate?





JANIKvonD said:


> haha, fuker.
> 
> it tastes better mate


u called u fuker there because i mis-read ur post. ur still a fuker tho


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> hello all..been busy as fek at work today. had an urge to go on a big hike last night at about half 9...grabbed Hugo and headed out for a power'ish walk round the farms, was just over an hour.....im FAR fitter than i thought i was, last time i done this walk i was baw deep in tren & hanging out my erse! gives me horendous cramps too (especially in the soles of my feet lol) . anyway, cardio done.
> 
> food today-
> 
> 7am- 200MG DNP
> 
> 8.30am- 5whole eggs, 250ml fat milk, big spoon of PB
> 
> 12pm- 350g chicken, 50g rice
> 
> 3.30pm- 350g chicken, 50g rice,
> 
> 6pm- 5whole eggs, 250ml fat milk, spoon of PB
> 
> *7.15-8.15pm train legs* PIP permiting lol
> 
> 9pm- 500g chicken fanjitas.
> 
> cant believe i still have doms from that back sesh on friday!


Finally remembered the DNP then! :clap:



R0BLET said:


> Nice thing with having a dog, gives you an excuse to do some extra cardio
> 
> Any reason why you have full fat milk mate?


Anything less than full fat tastes rank and watery!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, fuker.
> 
> it tastes better mate


Correct lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Finally remembered the DNP then! :clap:
> 
> Anything less than full fat tastes rank and watery!


yeh boiii, altho dont feel to hot today  usually day 3 on...once its built up a bit u start to feel it lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

legs n nono tonight  PIPs are BAD (both fekin legs pmsl) back/chest/delts are all fried.....any sugestions on what to train tonight lol?


----------



## B4PJS

*MAN THE F*CK UP!!!*


----------



## JANIKvonD

lol, but it hurts :crying: (as you'll find out in future no doubt)


----------



## B4PJS

Awwww, widdums! You better get your mommy to kiss it better then!


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Awwww, widdums! You better get your mommy to kiss it better then!


lol....fuker


----------



## 25434

B4PJS said:


> Awwww, widdums! You better get your mommy to kiss it better then!


 :lol:

Morning cheekypants...have a great day...getting near to the weekend now...whoop!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all, looking to be another good day here (weather wise). not as much sleep last night as im used to as i went to a late showing at the cinema to see 'man of steel'....personally i thought it was class, more sci-fi then expected but i love sci-fi shyte. feeling the heat today with this DNP...should be suffering by tomorrow lol. just gonna stick to 200mg untill i run out, then order more pmsl  . quads are tender today...sesh felt goo last night to after a couple sets. OH....might i add that all i had at the pics was a diet coke!.....usually its 2x foot longs, big bag o sweets & i usually get up for more halfway lol, proud o ma salf!...hardes past tbh was driving past the 24hr Mcdees on the way out lol.

quads/triceps/forearms'ish-

quad extension-

10sets x 10reps....4sec negatives...60sec rest between sets. FUK ME!! this was nails.

incline DB skulls-

20kg (each hand) x 12

25kg x 10

20kg x 10

reverse EZ curls-

65kg x 6 BOOM. > 35kg x failure

55kg x 8 > 35kg x failure

55kg x 8 > 35kg x failure

35kg x failure

35kg x failure

cable pushdowns (Vbar)-

4 sets, about 3/4 stack'ish x failure

done. they extensions were a killer.

food today-

7am- 200mg DNP, 2 multiV, 2g vitC, zinc, oils.

8.30- 5 boiled eggs, spoon of PB

11.30-350g chicken, 75g rice

2.30- 350g chicken, 50g rice

5pm- 3boiled eggs, spoon of PB

9pm- 500g steak stirfry, 75ml double cream, caulie rice.

hunger was creeping in yesterday so having a fair few extra coffee's (blackish) thats helping + pilling in the water


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> :lol:
> 
> Morning cheekypants...have a great day...g*etting near to the weekend now*...whoop!


it is that! anything good planned?


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> it is that! anything good planned?


Yes I bloopin well have! tons of scurrying about, shopping, eating, drinking...mahooosive let's get dressed up to the nines party on Sunday, big house, garden, posh food blahhhhhh.....got me dress all ready, spiky shoes doooo de dooooooo...hee heee.....whoop whoop.......parteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...parteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...... :bounce: :bounce:

:blink: :clap:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Yes I bloopin well have! tons of scurrying about, shopping, eating, drinking...mahooosive let's get dressed up to the nines party on Sunday, big house, garden, posh food blahhhhhh.....got me dress all ready, spiky shoes doooo de dooooooo...hee heee.....whoop whoop.......parteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...parteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...... :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> :blink: :clap:


spikey shoes!! u must be of the fashionable type  sets see these bad boys


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> spikey shoes!! u must be of the fashionable type  sets see these bad boys


I'm not that fashionable but when I get dressed up i like to look the best I can, and that means high heels and a classy knock em dead dress...oh yeahhhh...

well, in theory that's correct...after about 5 mins I've usually got the shoes off and playing with the kids in the garden ...yup! classy...that's me...hahaha


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> I'm not that fashionable but when I get dressed up i like to look the best I can, and that means high heels and a classy knock em dead dress...oh yeahhhh...
> 
> well, in theory that's correct...after about 5 mins I've usually got the shoes off and playing with the kids in the garden ...yup! classy...that's me...hahaha


what length of dress we talking here?


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning muckers! had a brilliant sleep last night so full o the beans today  was a bit sweaty but nothing like 400mg DNP, gonna stick to 200mg ed with the odd 4day break (over weekends) ...its just sooo much easier to handle. + its raining today  this is TOO easy lol.

bf is def creeping down but the DNP bloat/flat look is also creeping in lol...so fuk. veins on my lower belly are traveling higher this morning, but delt/trap/upper chest veins are fading a bit. its all good

game plan today-

6.45am- banana, 200mg dnp, 2 multi V

10am- 4scrambled eggs (with 200ml fat milk), 250g chicken.

12.30- 250g chicken, 4boiled eggs.

4pm- 250g chicken, 50g rice

5pm-5.45- hike with the puppy

6.15-7.15- *train, back/traps*

8pm'ish- couple homemade cheeseburgers

leaving out rear delts tonight & gonna so a proper shoulder sesh on sunday for the start of my new routine.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

JANIKvonD said:


> morning all, looking to be another good day here (weather wise). not as much sleep last night as im used to as i went to a late showing at the cinema to see 'man of steel'....personally i thought it was class, more sci-fi then expected but i love sci-fi shyte. feeling the heat today with this DNP...should be suffering by tomorrow lol. just gonna stick to 200mg untill i run out, then order more pmsl  . quads are tender today...sesh felt goo last night to after a couple sets. OH....might i add that all i had at the pics was a diet coke!.....usually its 2x foot longs, big bag o sweets & i usually get up for more halfway lol, proud o ma salf!...hardes past tbh was driving past the 24hr Mcdees on the way out lol.
> 
> quads/triceps/forearms'ish-
> 
> quad extension-
> 
> 10sets x 10reps....4sec negatives...60sec rest between sets. FUK ME!! this was nails.
> 
> incline DB skulls-
> 
> 20kg (each hand) x 12
> 
> 25kg x 10
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> reverse EZ curls-
> 
> 65kg x 6 BOOM. > 35kg x failure
> 
> 55kg x 8 > 35kg x failure
> 
> 55kg x 8 > 35kg x failure
> 
> 35kg x failure
> 
> 35kg x failure
> 
> cable pushdowns (Vbar)-
> 
> 4 sets, about 3/4 stack'ish x failure
> 
> done. they extensions were a killer.
> 
> food today-
> 
> 7am- 200mg DNP, 2 multiV, 2g vitC, zinc, oils.
> 
> 8.30- 5 boiled eggs, spoon of PB
> 
> 11.30-350g chicken, 75g rice
> 
> 2.30- 350g chicken, 50g rice
> 
> 5pm- 3boiled eggs, spoon of PB
> 
> 9pm- 500g steak stirfry, 75ml double cream, caulie rice.
> 
> hunger was creeping in yesterday so having a fair few extra coffee's (blackish) thats helping + pilling in the water


nice work mate. bet your quads felt that.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dirk McQuickly said:


> nice work mate. bet your quads felt that.


thanks buddy  yes...they were FUKED, same again tonight i recon


----------



## JANIKvonD

Done a wee back sesh Friday I forgot to log on here-

Hammer pulldowns-

80kg x 15

110kg x 10

Dropset..

110kg x failure

80kg x failure

50kg x failure

30kg x failure

Ez row (supported chest on incline bench/overhand)-

70kg x 15

90kg x 10

120kg x 7

Dropset..

120kg x failure

90kg x failure

70kg x failure

Straight arm lateral pushdowns-

30 kg x 10

40 kg x 10

Dropset..

50kg (stack) x failure

40 kg x failure

30kg x failure

20kg x failure

Done. Strength down a touch...but I'm baw deep in dnp now

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

this mornings update*

morning all!...decent w.e for me, altho fell severly off the band wagon pmsl....ahwell...still on last notch of my belt which is a good sign got a VERY upset tummy from eating 5 jumbo hot dogs, 3 lemon slices, 8 cheeseburgers, 2 chicken nuggets, sweet chilli chicken & rice from the ****** & some crisps & sweets all between 2.30pm-8pm on the saturday LMFAO (ate a fair bit more before this & on the sunday too). BUT...not a great deal damage done looking at the scales & in the mirror also didnt take any DNP over the w.e.

so today!...having a wee fast mainly because my bellys still fuked!

so food today-

7am- 400mg DNP

7pm- 2 scoops J3D

8pm- PWO..60g whey, 40g dex, 20g glute

9pm- 600g chicken fanjitas

also missed my delt sesh on sunday!!...had too much going on.

went to ALDI for the first time last night...fuk me its cheap! bought a big leg of lamb for tea last night.....fuking amazing.

anyway...have a good ane


----------



## TELBOR

600g Chicken Mingeaters, feck me thats a good load of chicken!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> 600g Chicken Mingeaters, feck me thats a good load of chicken!


is it fuk lol, i tan 500g easy enough after a good sesh  body should be screaming for it by then


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> is it fuk lol, i tan 500g easy enough after a good sesh  body should be screaming for it by then


Lol, its 3 breast from muscle food !!

Your a beast 

Haha, should be mate. Why you fasting? Just to see how it pans out....


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Lol, its 3 breast from muscle food !!
> 
> Your a beast
> 
> Haha, should be mate. Why you fasting? Just to see how it pans out....


my breasts are 260g (on average)...so 4 breasts cooked for me n the mrs....ill prob beat neared 700g lol


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> my breasts are 260g (on average)...so 4 breasts cooked for me n the mrs....ill prob beat neared 700g lol


Big ass breast! Cooked weight and they come out at 260g - slag!

MF's do shrink, @Ginger Ben didn't beleive me.... but he does know lol

Typically they end up at 200g. Their Red meat and pork is pretty bloody good though!


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> my breasts are 260g (on average)...so 4 breasts cooked for me n the mrs....ill prob beat neared 700g lol


Just reminded me I took two large ones out of freezer a few days ago and not ate them,oops,better pass sniff test!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Just reminded me I took two large ones out of freezer a few days ago and not ate them,oops,better pass sniff test!


LOL, Just cook it


----------



## lxm

My willy s bigger than both of yours, so there!

:innocent:


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Just reminded me I took two large ones out of freezer a few days ago and not ate them,oops,better pass sniff test!


lol i sniff test everything  im quite forgiving tbh & got quite a strong belly....most cvnts would be dead i recon from half the stuff i've passed :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

lxm said:


> My willy s bigger than both of yours, so there!
> 
> :innocent:


I think he's talking to you two @biglbs and @JANIKvonD


----------



## lxm

JANIKvonD said:


> lol i sniff test everything  im quite forgiving tbh & got quite a strong belly....most cvnts would be dead i recon from half the stuff i've passed :lol:


Ive had a few bad experiences with dodgy chicken breast over the years, so bad that I can be boakin off the look of one, and smell it a mile off


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> Ive had a few bad experiences with dodgy chicken breast over the years, so bad that I can be boakin off the look of one, and smell it a mile off


wee bit sweet chilli sorts anything out


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> wee bit sweet chilli sorts anything out


Nice tip there LXM, bear that in mind when your banjo snaps


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Nice tip there LXM, bear that in mind when your banjo snaps


wh has a banjo these days?....get with the times ffs


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> wh has a banjo these days?....get with the times ffs


I'd hazard a guess LXM does.... go find out


----------



## lxm

The banjo fully recovered after the tear a few months back.

Von you saying you've shagged urs into oblivion?


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> lol i sniff test everything  im quite forgiving tbh & got quite a strong belly....most cvnts would be dead i recon from half the stuff i've passed :lol:


Mate it was so high I could not reach it,it even jumped in the bin all by itself!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning, good sleep...but fuk me i struggled to get up! eventually rolled outa bed & took Hugo for a hike. another cloudy'ish, sunny'ish, damp'ish, dry'ish day here....wish it would make up its fukin mind! (hopefully its a shyte day as i took another 400mg DNP dose this morning  ). looking very watery atm...not much definition & my veins have all faded  ahwell...will troop on regardless.

food today-

7am- 400mg DNP, 60mg accutane, 20mg nolva, 2 multiV, 2g vitC, zinc, oils.

8am- 3boiled eggs, spoon of PB

10am- 250g chicken, 50g rice

1pm- 250g chicken, 50g rice

4pm- 3boiled eggs, pint of fat milk.

8pm- 500g chicken, chinesse stirfry (just fried with a bit roasted seaseme oil & a wee bit light soy added) veg & a cauli head grated for rice.

rest day today.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

done some legs last night....was knackered tho & head wasnt in it tbh

all bench's & racks were being used! so..

leg machine press-

100kg x 20

130kg x 15

150kg x 15

180kg (stack) x 10

180kg x 10

180kg x 10

ham curls-

50kg x 15

35kg x 15 (fukin mate dropped the weight & i never noticed lol)

50kg x 15

dropset..

70kg x failure

50kg x failure

25kg x failure

quad extension- slow negs

70kg x 10

90kg(stack) x 10

90kg x 10

dropset..

90kg x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

done. legs were FRIED tbh. went home to a pile of fanjitas....lovely 

have a good ane guys


----------



## TELBOR

You think the dnp is doing its job mate?

Any T3 being used?


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> You think the dnp is doing its job mate?
> 
> Any T3 being used?


yeh it does the trick superbly!....ran out of t3 & havent bothered my erse to get more yet lol. ill restock when i order my var/mast/eq & more dnp


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh it does the trick superbly!....ran out of t3 & havent bothered my erse to get more yet lol. ill restock when i order my var/mast/eq & more dnp


How long you running it for mate?

You thought about winny over the var, more bang for ya buck


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> How long you running it for mate?
> 
> You thought about winny over the var, more bang for ya buck


yeh winny is on the cards mate...will see what kinda deal i get 

not sure how many iv got left...a good 20days @ 200mg i think. but ill be ordering more before that anyway lol.

gonna vary dosage between 200mg & 400mg ED upto week 8 of our comp....up the carbs slightly the last 2 weeks so i look full & dry for final pics. then ill prob jump back on it & depending on how much i've still to lose


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh winny is on the cards mate...will see what kinda deal i get
> 
> not sure how many iv got left...a good 20days @ 200mg i think. but ill be ordering more before that anyway lol.
> 
> gonna vary dosage between 200mg & 400mg ED upto week 8 of our comp....up the carbs slightly the last 2 weeks so i look full & dry for final pics. then ill prob jump back on it & depending on how much i've still to lose


You can defo get a good bit more winny for your money against var 

Lol with the DNP , bet your soaked at times!!

Sounds like you've planned it out well though mate, be good to see !!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> You can defo get a good bit more winny for your money against var
> 
> Lol with the DNP , bet your soaked at times!!
> 
> Sounds like you've planned it out well though mate, be good to see !!


was looking like a dramatic difference with last weeks effort mate, but that binge fuked it lol. so this week will be all guns blazing....heat wasnt bad at all yest tbh...+ slept really well without waking drenched, but thats because i didnt take any over the w.e as the heat with all they carbs woulnt have been nice lol. takes a couple days to build so today ill feel it A LOT more....tomorrow ill feel like shooting myself pmsl.

was looking at they 50mg vars (dragon labs or sumin...cant remember) chinese things but theres debate wether there legit or not.....still work tho which is all im bothered about tbh


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> was looking like a dramatic difference with last weeks effort mate, but that binge fuked it lol. so this week will be all guns blazing....heat wasnt bad at all yest tbh...+ slept really well without waking drenched, but thats because i didnt take any over the w.e as the heat with all they carbs woulnt have been nice lol. takes a couple days to build so today ill feel it A LOT more....tomorrow ill feel like shooting myself pmsl.
> 
> was looking at they 50mg vars (dragon labs or sumin...cant remember) chinese things but theres debate wether there legit or not.....still work tho which is all im bothered about tbh


Well make sure your on form the weekend this comp finishes lol

Amazing how a weekend of crap changes the body!

Pmsl, so today you'll be soaked this afternoon 

Never heard of them, could be legit. UGL is UGL to me, not much in it really.


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all, a very sweaty night for me lol no energy this morning...struggled to get up, legs are like jelly. so nipped round the shop for a pile of energy drinks (sugar free). not looking forward to training tonight lol

today-

7am- 200mg DNP, 2g vitC, 2 multiV, OILS, zinc

8am- 2 scrambled eggs, 200g chicken chinese stirfry

10am- 250g chicken, 50g rice

12.30- 250g chicken, 50g rice

4pm- 250g chicken, 50g rice

8pm- training chest & tris

9pm- 350g steak stirfry, 75ml double cream, cauli rice (cauli head grated)

major lack of fats...but came to work forgetting everything except chicken pmsl. ahwell...proteins there at least.

got the whole 3rd series of game of thrones in the house....sorted for the next couple week


----------



## 25434

Morning Cheekypants...just checking out what's going in here ....lemme see now, game of thrones, watery mess, lack of chicken, smelly something or other...yup! everything totally normal...lol Have a great day...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Buy a bottle of EVOO and keep in the office mate, can just chuck a bit over your rice then to add it in


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Morning Cheekypants...just checking out what's going in here ....lemme see now, game of thrones, watery mess, lack of chicken, smelly something or other...yup! everything totally normal...lol Have a great day...


lol, cheers floooobs. u too


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Buy a bottle of EVOO and keep in the office mate, can just chuck a bit over your rice then to add it in


fuk greasing up my rice, i just spoon it into my mouth lol. good shout tho! ill get some for work


----------



## bluejoanna

Season 3 GOT is excellent - Strong stomach required for a couple of episodes! I still cannot believe you have not been to Maccy D's yet.......Man of steel Janny, Man of steel....x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Season 3 GOT is excellent - Strong stomach required for a couple of episodes! I still cannot believe you have not been to Maccy D's yet.......Man of steel Janny, Man of steel....x


U musta been getting married or something at the w.e mate, I ate this on top of A LoT of other shyte over the w.e pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

re- GoT...EVERYONE KEEPS GOING ON ABOUT HOW GOOD IT IS!!!!! im only on episode 2 lol, itching for it


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> re- GoT...EVERYONE KEEPS GOING ON ABOUT HOW GOOD IT IS!!!!! im only on episode 2 lol, itching for it


Never watched one, all you slackers obviously have too much time on your hands :whistling:


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> U musta been getting married or something at the w.e mate, I ate this on top of A LoT of other shyte over the w.e pmsl
> 
> View attachment 126595


Ahhhh my sense of equilibrium is now restored. Janny is back on the junk. All is well with the world....x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Never watched one, all you slackers obviously have too much time on your hands :whistling:


Get involved mate, it's really good and there are boobies


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Get involved mate, it's really good and there are boobies


Lol but I have all the boobies I need at home


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol but I have all the boobies I need at home


Well you're a tit so I guess you're right :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Lol but I have all the boobies I need at home


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> View attachment 126605


He's bigger :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> Never watched one, all you slackers obviously have too much time on your hands :whistling:


GET OUT, SERIOUSLY GTFO:ban:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> GET OUT, SERIOUSLY GTFO:ban:


Disappointed with you ya old fart :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

ok guys...recon im just gonna crack on with this plan tbh, planned my cycle upto next summer PMSL.

week 1-7

-300 OR 600mg testE (undecided)

-400mg mastE

-225mg mastP

-300mg testP

-225mg trenA

week 7-10

600mg testE

400mg mastE

3month cruise (till next year) @ 450mg test only

12weeks-

750mg testE

750mg deca

60-100mg Dbol (run as long as i can handle without feeling shyte)


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> week 1-7
> 
> -*250 testE ( Base ) *
> 
> -*600mg mastE*
> 
> -*300mg mastP *
> 
> -300mg testP
> 
> -225mg trenA
> 
> week 7-10
> 
> 600mg testE
> 
> 400mg mastE
> 
> 3month cruise (till next year) @ *250mg* test only
> 
> 12weeks-
> 
> *600mg testE *
> 
> *600mg deca *
> 
> 60-100mg Dbol (run as long as i can handle without feeling shyte)


Edited to what I'd run it at mate.

But that's me


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Edited to what I'd run it at mate.
> 
> *But that's me*


just as well im no u then ya nugget pmsl.

-so buy a seperate mastP so i can boost the amount in the rip blend by 75mg.

-cruise on a near mortal amount

-drop my deca & test by 150mg each......but 100mg Dbol is ok?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> just as well im no u then ya nugget pmsl.
> 
> -so buy a seperate mastP so i can boost the amount in the rip blend by 75mg.
> 
> -cruise on a near mortal amount
> 
> -drop my deca & test by 150mg each......but 100mg Dbol is ok?


Yeah get some mast p alone, 20ml WC vial just to make the difference up.

Lol, again a 20ml vial of wc test e 250mg/ml - cost saver and you don't need anymore whilst cruising 

Have you looked at Osterine during your cruise? Just to help bridge between blasts.....

Haha, i left dbol at 100mg because you know, I know and @Ginger Ben know's you'll have zero appetite and back pumps from sh1tting after 2/3 week


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Yeah get some mast p alone, 20ml WC vial just to make the difference up.
> 
> Lol, again a 20ml vial of wc test e 250mg/ml - cost saver and you don't need anymore whilst cruising
> 
> Have you looked at Osterine during your cruise? Just to help bridge between blasts.....
> 
> Haha, i left dbol at 100mg because you know, I know and @Ginger Ben know's you'll have zero appetite and back pumps from sh1tting after 2/3 week


more cost effective for me to deal with the 75mg less of mast & throw more of the pile of homebrew test iv got sitting here PMSL


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> more cost effective for me to deal with the 75mg less of mast & throw more of the pile of homebrew test iv got sitting here PMSL


Homebrew.... probably special brew knowing you


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Homebrew.... probably special brew knowing you


Irn-Bru


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Irn-Bru


Defo!

I bet he drinks 2ltrs of that a day!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Pair o cvnts.


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 126671


How good does that pizza look! Fuk u Ben I'm dying here


----------



## sxbarnes

Had to get me glasses on. Thought it was a pile of doggy pooper scooper bags at first.post 2206 BTW. Can't be ****d to copy as I'm a week late


----------



## JANIKvonD

sxbarnes said:


> Had to get me glasses on. Thought it was a pile of doggy pooper scooper bags at first.


Lol nope mate, gonna make sat a cheat day from now tho I recon. I'm to weak willed pmsl


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> re- GoT...EVERYONE KEEPS GOING ON ABOUT HOW GOOD IT IS!!!!! im only on episode 2 lol, itching for it


I know how you feel, hear folk talking about it all the time, downloaded it a week ago but not got

Round to starting it. Can't wait.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 126671


Why is the pizza being dipped in batter?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> How good does that pizza look! Fuk u Ben I'm dying here


Pmsl, looks horrible mate and will only he worse for being deep fried! Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Why is the pizza being dipped in batter?


Never had a 'half pizza supper' ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Why is the pizza being dipped in batter?


Dirty, dirty jockanese people :lol:


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> Never had a 'half pizza supper' ?





Ginger Ben said:


> Dirty, dirty jockanese people :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

New BB gym tonight! Decent place, just open, needs work...but plenty equipment & a no nonsense atmosphere...lovely!

Chest n tris-

Incline bb-

60kg x 15

80kg x 12

100kg x 10 big up from last week

120kg x 1 lol

100kg x 8

90kg x 10

60kg x failure

Very weak on these ATM...but just changed routines last week so should get PBs every week.

Honestly felt fried already lol, felt great!

Proper cable crossovers-

25kg a side x 15

35kg x 10

35kg x 9

45 kg x 4 > 25kg x failure

Then done some p!ssing about on some incline stuff...just playing with the new kit really lol.

Incline smith-

1set x failure

Incline DBS

3sets x failure

Cable pushdowns (rope)-

60kg x 10

50kg x 10

50 kg x failure > 25kg x failure

Incline DB flys-

1 set x failure

Done. Felt really good tbh...chest is FUKED already. A lot of fannying about too just picking sh!t up lol.

Got a lot of strongman stuff too, sleigh, farmers walk, log press etc....so will be adding some of this into my training in the very near future!

Looking very watery ATM but weight & waist still going down/ shrinking. Happy days


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning my babes! horrible sweaty night for me AGAIN...mrs woke me up & had to change the bedding pmsl...SO will get a blow up mattress out & sleep downstairs for the remainder :lol: dull day here at least so shouldnt be TOO bad.

ummmm....few decent cheats planned for saturday  & a christening on sunday  ...hard going lol.

food today-

10am- 350g chicken, 50g rice

12.30- 350g chicken, 50g rice

4pm- 6 scrambled eggs

8pm- 400g steak stirfry, 75ml double cream

hmmmm...gona be a hungry day lol. rest day for me! game of thrones tonight


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> morning my babes! horrible sweaty night for me AGAIN...mrs woke me up & had to change the bedding pmsl...SO will get a blow up mattress out & sleep downstairs for the remainder :lol: dull day here at least so shouldnt be TOO bad.
> 
> ummmm....few decent cheats planned for saturday  & a christening on sunday  ...hard going lol.
> 
> food today-
> 
> 10am- 350g chicken, 50g rice
> 
> 12.30- 350g chicken, 50g rice
> 
> 4pm- 6 scrambled eggs
> 
> 8pm- 400g steak stirfry, 75ml double cream
> 
> hmmmm...gona be a hungry day lol. rest day for me! game of thrones tonight


Cheats..... TALK TO ME!

:lol:

I'm craving all kinds of stuff!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Cheats..... TALK TO ME!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I'm craving all kinds of stuff!


did i say saturday?.......just had a MASSIVE fryup from the roll van pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> did i say saturday?.......just had a MASSIVE fryup from the roll van pmsl


You fat fcuk!

Upping the DNP tomorrow then


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> did i say saturday?.......just had a MASSIVE fryup from the roll van pmsl


Pmsl you diet worse than vanessa feltz


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl you diet worse than vanessa feltz


He's still young mate, his time will come and KA -POW! He's fat


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> You fat fcuk!
> 
> Upping the DNP tomorrow then





Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl you diet worse than vanessa feltz





R0BLET said:


> He's still young mate, his time will come and KA -POW! He's fat


pmsl..terrible is it! at least im still doing better than last cut for crap food  that fryup along with 500g piripiri chicken & rice tonight is all ill be eating today.

will need to get this fukin gear ordered today pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Like I always say, eat crap, train badly and let the gear do all the work. It's a winner  :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl..terrible is it! at least im still doing better than last cut for crap food  that fryup along with 500g piripiri chicken & rice tonight is all ill be eating today.
> 
> will need to get this fukin gear ordered today pmsl


Lol. I may have a little fry up Saturday morning then hurt myself in the gym after 



Ginger Ben said:


> Like I always say, eat crap, train badly and let the gear do all the work. It's a winner  :lol:


Here, Here lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Like I always say, eat crap, train badly and *let the gear do all the work*. It's a winner  :lol:


you're fuked now then 



R0BLET said:


> Lol. I may have a little fry up Saturday morning then hurt myself in the gym after
> 
> Here, Here lol


im working 7-12 on sat, so will DEF be having the usuall fryup at 10am & a cream cake (as is tradition in my work for the sat workers lol). then ill prob eat well...or not eat lol until about 7pm where ill be heading to a 60th get together (lots of nice food)....then home for a calzone lol.

sunday..kick start the day with a box of nice cerial....dunno why....but iv been craving chocolate cerial all week, hopefully a whole box in 1 sitting will quench this  also craving some mint icecream all week? so a tub of that. then iv got a christening from 2pm so plenty bevy....& home to a roast or a ******, dependy how p!shed i get tbh


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> im working 7-12 on sat, so will DEF be having the usuall fryup at 10am & a cream cake (as is tradition in my work for the sat workers lol). then ill prob eat well...or not eat lol until about 7pm where ill be heading to a 60th get together (lots of nice food)....then home for a calzone lol.
> 
> sunday..kick start the day with a box of nice cerial....dunno why....but iv been craving chocolate cerial all week, hopefully a whole box in 1 sitting will quench this  also craving some mint icecream all week? so a tub of that. then iv got a christening from 2pm so plenty bevy....& home to a roast or a ******, dependy how p!shed i get tbh


Fcuk working on a Saturday lol

Sounds like you have it wrapped up mate, you work in a call centre of some sort? Those places always have massive binges at the weekend lol

Could defo join you on some coco pop or crunchy nut cornflakes!! NOM NOM NOM!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Fcuk working on a Saturday lol
> 
> Sounds like you have it wrapped up mate, you work in a call centre of some sort? Those places always have massive binges at the weekend lol
> 
> Could defo join you on some coco pop or crunchy nut cornflakes!! NOM NOM NOM!!


na bud i work for JCB.

the apprentice brought some 'krave, white chocolate brownie' cerial....already stole 2 bowls off the cvnt threw the week lol. there brilliant


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> na bud i work for JCB.
> 
> the apprentice brought some 'krave, white chocolate brownie' cerial....already stole 2 bowls off the cvnt threw the week lol. there brilliant


Ah cool, I used to drive past the huge plant near Stoke every single day in my old job! HUGE place.

Pmsl, "stole" . Poor fcuker doesn't stand a chance with you


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning ya'll, p!sh/low feeling day yest  ate shyte...felt shyte...then got the shytes. anyhoo!...new day & so far so good. sleep was terrible & sweaty..kept waking up, noticed im fine monday, ok tues, horrible wed, dying thursday, dead friday (for the sweating i mean) then i have sat/sun off & it all starts again ahwell.

new swimming center opened this week with a gym etc inside (council)...so gonna do a back sesh there tonight! cant wait tbh...need a shave & a hair cut BADLY so will get that done first incase it riddled with fresh flange.

food today!

7am- 200mg DNP etc

10am- 200g chicken & mozarella baguette & cream apple turnover

12.30- 350g chicken 50g rice

4pm- 350g chicken 50g rice

7pm- 2scoops j3d, then train- BACK & BICEPS then 30min on the bike & some heavy ab work

8pmPWO- cream apple turnover, 30g whey

9pm- 300g steak & a blob of coleslaw

got a 60th tomorrow night & a christening on sunday....will TRY & behave


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> got a 60th tomorrow night & a christening on sunday....*will TRY & behave*


Not a freaking hope in hell!! Ever since I signed up the the 10 week challenge my diet has been utter, utter, sh1te - I am blaming you!

Have a great time though Janny - I reckon, if you do go out, you may as well *go out*, rather than watch at everyone else having a good time while you look miserable staring at a glass of mineral water.... It's my motto and I am sticking to it...I must stop going out quite so frequently though...x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Not a freaking hope in hell!! Ever since I signed up the the 10 week challenge my diet has been utter, utter, sh1te - I am blaming you!
> 
> Have a great time though Janny - I reckon, if you do go out, you may as well *go out*, rather than watch at everyone else having a good time while you look miserable staring at a glass of mineral water.... It's my motto and I am sticking to it...I must stop going out quite so frequently though...x


TBH i dont drink much at all these days, got my own kids with me too so will def just be a couple for me  BUT i've been wrong in the past pmsl. what u getting upta? x


----------



## bluejoanna

Well......Its Friday, so that usually involves a couple of drinks after work. Tomorrow morning we have been invited to watch the Lions Rugby game at a mates house, last weekend it involved champers and a full cooked breakfast and then in the afternoon we have been invited to a barby.....Sunday is usually relatively quiet, but this week been invited round another mates house for dinner.....I am reaching [email protected] [email protected] proportions at the moment....Starvation and [email protected] diet next week (sorry for crudeness, I know your delicate ears may be tarnished...)

Have a great one with the VD Juniors x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Well......Its Friday, so that usually involves a couple of drinks after work. Tomorrow morning we have been invited to watch the Lions Rugby game at a mates house, last weekend it involved champers and a full cooked breakfast and then in the afternoon we have been invited to a barby.....Sunday is usually relatively quiet, but this week been invited round another mates house for dinner.....I am reaching [email protected] [email protected] proportions at the moment....*Starvation and [email protected] *diet next week (sorry for crudeness, I know your delicate ears may be tarnished...)
> 
> Have a great one with the VD Juniors x


you'll be spitting then? :lol:

sounds like an ace w.e & look forward to pics of this new diet next week 

cheers, have a good ane x


----------



## JANIKvonD

happy saturday guys! feeling great today!! altho mrs has fallen out with me as im no where near the sexual deviant i was on test & tren. currently on 1.2g test only so you'd think id be choking for it every min of the day eh? so either this gears bunk.....or DNP is killing my drive a bit, i recon its gotta be the latter.... i mean im still horny....but with tren added i was NEEDING it like 10min later pmsl (sorry girls...but as i said, ill be sharing EVERYTHING im going threw in here :lol: ). anyway...started to have sex this morning as she was moaning.....couldnt hold a stonker....u can imagen how that went down (literally  ). what i didnt tell her tho is id not long cracked 1 off in the shower PMSL, altho iv just realised id rather take the amuse than let her remain feeling insecure about it.....so i just text her there & confessed :lol: ill stand by for an uppercut when i finish work!

ANYWAY...lovely day here  got some good shyte on this w.e, happy days.

BACK & BICEPS (last night)

hammer pulldown-

60kg x 15

90kg x 10

110kg x 10

dropset...

110kg x failure

80kg x failure

40kg x failure

EZ row (supported chest on incline bench/ overhand grip)

60kg x 15

90kg x 12

110kg x 10

110kg x failure > 60kg x failure

10sec rest

60kg x failure

10sec rest

60kg x failure

wide overhand pullups- (not done these in AGES..mainly because been to heavy pmsl)

9 / 7 / 4 ...30sec rest between

DB hammer curls- (accross the body)

30s x 8 > 17.5kg x failure

30s x 6 > 17.5kg x failure

20kg x failure

20kg x failure > 12.5kg x failure > 5kg x failure

super set with..

straight arm lateral pushdowns-

35kg x 15

35kg x 15

35kg x 13 + partials

done. had a horrible nerve pain in the middle of my back that kicked in after my very first set lol, hurt when breathing/streching....but OK during the actual training (felt it on lat pushdowns tho). good sesh...back was fuked

i must say im seeing the changes a lot tbh....usually i dont notice fuk all, but veins in my arms were fuking insane last night & i can see a fair amount of tricep detail now, my waist during pullups (my teeshirt lifts ovf doing them) looked minute! & veiny....no abs still tho lol. usually only have recesseson the upper part of my collar bones...but there recessing on the lower now too (between front delts & chest)...so hopefully see some good seperation there in the coming weeks! SO ALLLLLLLL GOOOOOOOOD

ummm that it? have a good w.e fellow lovers of the boaby :thumb:


----------



## B4PJS

Been uppercut yet limp d1ck?


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Been uppercut yet limp d1ck?


lol na was fine mate  altho....she got the drip, so didnt even get to redeem myself :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

*2 weeks in!!* 

morning all, good w.e i hope!...mine was braw. food was p!sh & had a couple bevys..nothing major, 6pint or sumin. had a really upset belly for 5days now!...fukin shytemare...literally. bellys bloated to fuk!...so hard to gauge any progress lol. ahwell

done my first shoulder sesh in about 3 month yesterday :scared: went OK tbh lol, i say first sesh in ages...but the only thing i've not done in the 3 month for shoulders... is shoulder pressing.....they hurt.

seated DB shoulder press-

15s x 15

25kg x 15

30kg x 12 ( :lol: strugling)

25kg x 15

face pulls-

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

3point delt raise- (seated)

7kg each hand x 10

7kg x 10

5kg x 10

these are fukin nails

single arm bent over rear delt DB fly-

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

15kg x 10

superset with..

sit ups (holding a 40kg bb with straight arms)

3 sets x 10

DB side laterals-

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

12.5kg x failure

cable crunches-

3sets 60kg x 10

cable twists-

3 sets a side 25kg x 15

done.

today-

6.50am- 40min power walk to work with Hugo

10am- 350g chicken 50g rice

1pm- 350g chicken, 50g rice

5pm- 4eggs

7-8pm- training legs

8.30- 400g steak, pots, green beans

10.30pm- 200mg DNP

unprep'd over the w.e as i was busy...gonna need to pull some decent fats into this shiz lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

morning mate hope all is well


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> morning mate hope all is well


cheers buddy, u too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning cock jockey, sounds like a good weekend. Got much on this week apart from the usual?


----------



## TELBOR

Morning yoof!

What's on the books this weekend? A Sin free one......

DNP knocking strength you think?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning cock jockey, sounds like a good weekend. Got much on this week apart from the usual?


morning slack erse. yeh it was mate!...ate plenty shyte but wasnt near as damaging as last weekend lol. nowt special planned this week mate...kids came off on holiday on friday so ill no doubt be doing more stuff with them at night now as all there clubs/classes/lessons etc are off too! training wise....ill be keeping cals the same & upping the cardio (not been doing any tbh lol) 40min power walk fasted/40min power walk home/ 30min power walk at lunch time on the days i take hugo to work & maybe 30min PWO on a bike.....we'll see how long i last pmsl.

what u got on this week?


----------



## 25434

Morning cheekypants....


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Morning yoof!
> 
> What's on the books this weekend? A Sin free one......
> 
> DNP knocking strength you think?


morning saaan. this w.e....my mate from work is having a party at his farmhouse, so he's kitted out the massive shed with flatscreens etc lol. then heading threw glasgow to take the wifey shopping & pick up some new furniture for the kids bedroom (as they destroyed there wardrobe last week lol).

DNP 100% knocks my strength to fuk! but not to fussed tbh.....it bounces back very quickly & the winter bulk i've got planned will see me rite anyway


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Morning cheekypants....


morning sexy erse.....aww wait i dont know that


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> morning saaan. this w.e....my mate from work is having a party at his farmhouse, so he's kitted out the massive shed with flatscreens etc lol. then heading threw glasgow to take the wifey shopping & pick up some new furniture for the kids bedroom (as they destroyed there wardrobe last week lol).
> 
> DNP 100% knocks my strength to fuk! but not to fussed tbh.....it bounces back very quickly & the winter bulk i've got planned will see me rite anyway


LOL, your social life is non stop!

DNP sucks then lol. How's the mirror this morning?

Oh, when does the "winter bulk" start?


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> morning sexy erse.....aww wait i dont know that


 :lol: yup! it was all out there...2 fat cheeks, and when I say fat....lol....I mean hoooooooooooooooooooooooge.....that would account for the eclipse that you may have noticed yesterday afternoon...lol....


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> morning slack erse. yeh it was mate!...ate plenty shyte but wasnt near as damaging as last weekend lol. nowt special planned this week mate...kids came off on holiday on friday so ill no doubt be doing more stuff with them at night now as all there clubs/classes/lessons etc are off too! training wise....ill be keeping cals the same & upping the cardio (not been doing any tbh lol) 40min power walk fasted/40min power walk home/ 30min power walk at lunch time on the days i take hugo to work & maybe 30min PWO on a bike.....we'll see how long i last pmsl.
> 
> what u got on this week?


You're going to be busy then mate! Not a lot planned really, trip to vets today to get Wilson checked out after his operation, not expecting any surprises there as seems fine to me. Off to a mates for dinner tonight as they have just got back from 2 weeks in Florida! Lucky buggers.


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> LOL, your social life is non stop!
> 
> DNP sucks then lol. How's the mirror this morning?
> 
> Oh, when does the "winter bulk" start?


mirror is the same as last week id say lol, i am VERY bloated with this sore belly tho. veins are faded too  so fuk knows lol, impossible to judge it i've found because DNP makes u look so flat. just gonna stick with it & hope its all on track lol....can see me in 10 weeks looking exactly the same 

winter bulk stars in about 6 month (test/deca/Dbol)



Flubs said:


> :lol: yup! it was all out there...2 fat cheeks, and when I say fat....lol....I mean hoooooooooooooooooooooooge.....that would account for the eclipse that you may have noticed yesterday afternoon...lol....


u know i love the big erses!!!!....stop rubbing salt in my wounds womin lol



Ginger Ben said:


> You're going to be busy then mate! Not a lot planned really, trip to vets today to get Wilson checked out after his operation, not expecting any surprises there as seems fine to me. Off to a mates for dinner tonight as they have just got back from 2 weeks in Florida! Lucky buggers.


ahh sure he'll get the all clear then.

lucky fekers....i was a naughty boy in the past & ran into a spot of bother with the policia, fukin yanks wont let me in for a few years :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Mate, i guarantee I'll look the same in 10 weeks!

10 years i'll be up 2lb


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Mate, i guarantee I'll look the same in 10 weeks!
> 
> 10 years i'll be up 2lb


& down 30lb of lean mass lol


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> & down 30lb of lean mass lol


Exactly!

Tbh I wan't to look my best in 10 years time. Daughters will be 14 and 16 so i need to scare lads off


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Tbh *I wan't to look my best in 10 years time*. Daughters will be 14 and 16 so i need to scare lads off


exactly the same here mate!!! mine will be 15 & 16 (wee man will be 11  ) im going hammer & tongs with gear/training etc until im 35 & see how far i can get....maybe do a spot of PT'ing if i gain enough experience within this time. gonna be competing in 2 year...so hopefully it'll all snowball from there.


----------



## XRichHx

It's going well fatty.


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> It's going well fatty.


Aye no bad mate. Abs are a bit sore after blowing the dust off them yesterday lol

2 weeks progress


----------



## JANIKvonD

Actually it's 1.5 weeks lol


----------



## XRichHx

Chest and shoulders look pretty wide and thick. Good veins on shoulders as well.


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> New BB gym tonight! Decent place, just open, needs work...but plenty equipment & a no nonsense atmosphere...lovely!
> 
> Chest n tris-
> 
> Incline bb-
> 
> 60kg x 15
> 
> 80kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 10 big up from last week
> 
> 120kg x 1 lol
> 
> 100kg x 8
> 
> 90kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x failure
> 
> Very weak on these ATM...but just changed routines last week so should get PBs every week.
> 
> Honestly felt fried already lol, felt great!
> 
> Proper cable crossovers-
> 
> 25kg a side x 15
> 
> 35kg x 10
> 
> 35kg x 9
> 
> 45 kg x 4 > 25kg x failure
> 
> Then done some p!ssing about on some incline stuff...just playing with the new kit really lol.
> 
> Incline smith-
> 
> 1set x failure
> 
> Incline DBS
> 
> 3sets x failure
> 
> Cable pushdowns (rope)-
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 50kg x 10
> 
> 50 kg x failure > 25kg x failure
> 
> Incline DB flys-
> 
> 1 set x failure
> 
> Done. Felt really good tbh...chest is FUKED already. A lot of fannying about too just picking sh!t up lol.
> 
> Got a lot of strongman stuff too, sleigh, farmers walk, log press etc....so will be adding some of this into my training in the very near future!
> 
> Looking very watery ATM but weight & waist still going down/ shrinking. Happy days
> 
> View attachment 126721


Looking fvcking huge mate!


----------



## tonyc74

your cutting again lol!

just try getting bigger and not fatter next time in other words carbs around work out s and put in some protein fat meals instead!


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Chest and shoulders look pretty wide and thick. Good veins on shoulders as well.





onthebuild said:


> Looking fvcking huge mate!


Cheers boys. 8 weeks to go 

Tbf...my start of comp pics are terrible.....


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> your cutting again lol!
> 
> just try getting bigger and not fatter next time in other words carbs around work out s and put in some protein fat meals instead!


What do ya mean again?! Last cut was nov/dec ya cvnt....where the fuk u been lol.

What u saying anyway mucker?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Done a wee leg sesh.

Leg machine press-

100kg x 15

150kg x 15

180 kg x 12

180kg x failure > 90kg x failure

Quad extension -

92kg ( stack) x 10

92kg x 10

92kg x 8 > 56kg x failure

92kg x 8 > 56kg x failure > 25kg x failure

Lying ham curls-

50kg x failure (18ish)

50kg x failure

50kg x failure

Did some preacher curls between some sets.

10min on the bike then gave up pmsl.


----------



## Laurieloz

Good weight on the quads Janik. You're journal's a novel in itself. I've picked out random pages to view and you've really got a good regime there. Only 25 as well. Time's on your side, you'll be up there with the greats. Keep it up mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Laurieloz said:


> Good weight on the quads Janik. You're journal's a novel in itself. I've picked out random pages to view and you've really got a good regime there. Only 25 as well. Time's on your side, you'll be up there with the greats. Keep it up mate.


welcome in mucker! thanks for the kind words


----------



## SwAn1

Morning hun

How much you weigh and how tall are you. I'll be honest I can't be fooked (or should that be I cannae be fooked) to look through every page. x


----------



## TELBOR

SwAn1 said:


> Morning hun
> 
> How much you weigh and how tall are you. I'll be honest I can't be fooked (or should that be I cannae be fooked) to look through every page. x


4ft at 60kg


----------



## SwAn1

R0BLET said:


> 4ft at 60kg


Nooooooo don't ruin it for me, he's not a dwarf is he?!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all, decent kip last night......wasnt expecting ANY sleep after letting my mrs do her first ever jab in my glute last night  wee cow couldnt stop laughing while it was in, so it was shaking about!....not expecting PIP to be very nice :lol:

SO...on the way to work this morning, i asked if id look like id lost weight.....she started laughing & said i just look the same! :cursing: fukin hope its just the DNP making me look shyte & not the big binges at the w.e's PMSL. so im kicking things up a gear for the next 2 week with 1hr cardio a day & cutting my cheats to 2 meals a week (prob sat night & friday night). then im gonna drop carbs completely for weeks 5-8 (4 weeks solid) & add some HIIT + reel cals in another 500g...week 9-10 re-introduce carbs & drop DNP completely....should be plenty time to dry out from the DNP before end of comp pics. theres a rough guide to my gameplan.

food today-

7am- 400mg DNP (never had it yest) 2g vitC, 2 multiV, zinc, oils

8am- 3whole eggs, 2 slice burgen

11am- 350g chicken, 50g rice

2pm- 350g chicken, 50g rice, bowl of sugar free jelly

6pm- tub of quark with bananna flavdrops

9.30- 300g steak, pile of green beans, wee bit cheese

food still not great....seen worse lol.

rest day for me, but will do 45min on the crosstrainer in the house while watching some game of thrones


----------



## JANIKvonD

SwAn1 said:


> Morning hun
> 
> How much you weigh and how tall are you. I'll be honest I can't be fooked (or should that be I cannae be fooked) to look through every page. x


morning lover, 6ft2 am currently just touching over 15stone...depleted on DNP tho so prob closer to 15 3/4 if i stopped it atm. check the previous page for current condition. i peaked at 108kg (17stone) about a month ago before i went loopy on tren & had to stop lol...decided to cut from there

peak bulk- 108kg



current (5days ago)


----------



## Ginger Ben

SwAn1 said:


> Nooooooo don't ruin it for me, he's not a dwarf is he?!


He wishes, the dwarfes look down on him


----------



## Ginger Ben

Deffo leaned up mate


----------



## SwAn1

JANIKvonD said:


> morning lover, 6ft2 am currently just touching over 15stone...depleted on DNP tho so prob closer to 15 3/4 if i stopped it atm. check the previous page for current condition. i peaked at 108kg (17stone) about a month ago before i went loopy on tren & had to stop lol...decided to cut from there
> 
> peak bulk- 108kg
> 
> View attachment 127354
> 
> 
> Yeah you look loads better, you looked a bit of a mess at 17 stone. I'm similar height to you and as it happens weight too. I was 17 stone earlier in the year and I looked like a juiced up marshmallow!
> 
> current (5days ago)
> 
> View attachment 127356


----------



## JANIKvonD

cheeky bastard :lol:

cheers ben, fuk know how my mrs doesnt notice that fat cvnt not lying on her now


----------



## mal

i weighed this morning and have lost 3 pounds lol,so might eat more of this fat burning cake lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD

mal said:


> i weighed this morning and have lost 3 pounds lol,so might eat more of this fat burning cake lol.


still got that carrot cake?! thought that all woulda been inhaled last night :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

@SwAn1 u got a journo?


----------



## mal

JANIKvonD said:


> still got that carrot cake?! thought that all woulda been inhaled last night :lol:


had some lemon drzzle cake last night:lol: my misses has been baking all sorts of cakes.

there all gluten free made with rice flour so there healthy.


----------



## JANIKvonD

mal said:


> had some lemon drzzle cake last night:lol: my misses has been baking all sorts of cakes.
> 
> there all gluten free made with rice flour so there healthy.


lucky cvnt!...my mrs cant cook fuk all, altho id never tell her that


----------



## mal

dont worry mate i looked a mess at 17 stone too:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

:lol:


----------



## SwAn1

JANIKvonD said:


> @SwAn1 u got a journo?


Yup If you don't like reading about gear usage mixed with booze reccies and god knows what else it may not be for you lol

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/228079-no-more-fat-watery-mess-3.html


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning! fukin 1 day on DNP & im sweating/low energy already :lol: libido is still taking a kick in the teeth which is slightly worrying....feel i cant be ersed with it at all & actually glad the mrs has the painters in lol. anyway, woke up early for cardio this morning & my quad DOMS are fukin unreal!...so went back to sleep  happy to feel some doms there tho.

today-

7am- 200mg DNP, 2g vitC, 80mg accutane, 20mg nolva, 2 multiV, zinc, oils

10am- 200g chicken fanjitas (actually restrained myself from eating them last night)

1pm- 250g chicken, blob of coleslaw, 2g vitC

4pm- 250g chicken, blob of coleslaw

6pm- train *CHEST & TRICEPS* then 30min on the bike (or not..depending on what gym i goto)

8pm- 350g steak & pots, green beans


----------



## XRichHx

You'll be turning into a chicken soon! Lmao. Get some beef in there or even eggs ha.


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> You'll be turning into a chicken soon! Lmao. Get some beef in there or even eggs ha.


i agree mate, getting to comfy with chicken tbh, having steak at 8, but im going shopping tonight once i have some ideas on what my menu will be. get some fish etc in there


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> morning! fukin 1 day on DNP & im sweating/low energy already :lol: libido is still taking a kick in the teeth which is slightly worrying....feel i cant be ersed with it at all & actually glad the mrs has the painters in lol. anyway, woke up early for cardio this morning & my quad DOMS are fukin unreal!...so went back to sleep  happy to feel some doms there tho.
> 
> today-
> 
> 7am- 200mg DNP, 2g vitC, 80mg accutane, 20mg nolva, 2 multiV, zinc, oils
> 
> 10am- 200g chicken fanjitas (actually restrained myself from eating them last night)
> 
> 1pm- 250g chicken, blob of coleslaw, 2g vitC
> 
> 4pm- 250g chicken, blob of coleslaw
> 
> 6pm- train *CHEST & TRICEPS* then 30min on the bike (or not..depending on what gym i goto)
> 
> 8pm- 350g steak & pots, green beans


how much is a blob?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> how much is a blob?


lol, heaped TB spoon im guessing....we'll see


----------



## sxbarnes

I'm sure Delia uses the term blob


----------



## onthebuild

sxbarnes said:


> I'm sure Delia uses the term blob


In reference to her own physique? :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

That's the one


----------



## JANIKvonD

sxbarnes said:


> I'm sure Delia uses the term blob





onthebuild said:


> In reference to her own physique? :lol:


id still give her a blob on the forehead


----------



## JANIKvonD

When to see despicable me 2 with the kids!! Was brilliant lol.

Then done a wee chest sesh..

Slight decline bb press-

40kg x 20

60kg x 15

100kg x 10

120kg x 10 (surprised tbh as not done them in 4 weeks + dnp/low cal)

100kg x 13

100kg x failure > 60kg x failure

Happy with that, strength still down a fair bit but held up better than expected

Cable flys-

20kg a side x 15

20kg x 10

20kg x failure 12kg x failure

Dips-

Bw x 20

Bw x 17

Bw x 19?

Tri pushdowns-

3sets 3/4 stack x failure

Done. Went & bought some different stuff for eats tomorrow! Can't wait

Night night [email protected]


----------



## 25434

:laugh: oi oi cheeky pants....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> :laugh: oi oi cheeky pants....


Damn flubs u were up late!?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Morning, shytey day here...but I'm liking the cooler days now tbh lol. Am exhausted today from gym last night....no energy at all!

Today-

7am - 200mg dnp etc etc

8am- 2 cans tuna, 1 large jacket spud, tiny bit light mayo.

10.30- 2 chicken leg quarters ( skin removed)

1pm - 2 chicken leg quarters

4pm- quark jelly (tub of quark mixed into strawberry jelly then left to set)

8pm- 6egg omelette

Rest day & mrs working late.....game of thrones last 2 episodes


----------



## SwAn1

You've seen the weather forecast haven't you, hahahaha you're going to die


----------



## JANIKvonD

SwAn1 said:


> You've seen the weather forecast haven't you, hahahaha you're going to die


looking at it mate...you're not wrong lol fukin 20oC !


----------



## GolfDelta

Aright big chap,looks like things are going well.Pishy weather here eh?You heard any reports/been to new Olympia yet?


----------



## JANIKvonD

GolfDelta said:


> Aright big chap,looks like things are going well.Pishy weather here eh?You heard any reports/been to new Olympia yet?


awrite stranger! yeh its p!sh....but being baw deep in DNP....im loving the shyte weather  heard its shyte mate...from everyone lol, my mrs was there on tuesday & hated it too. ill be there tomorrow for the first time for a baby back sesh


----------



## JANIKvonD

@Beklet ...i cya in here ya wee midin  get involved


----------



## bluejoanna

Brace yourself for the penultimate episode of Game of Thrones....bit of a shocker and a wee bit of the red stuff flying around...

Have yourself a cracking day. x


----------



## GolfDelta

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite stranger! yeh its p!sh....but being baw deep in DNP....im loving the shyte weather  heard its shyte mate...from everyone lol, my mrs was there on tuesday & hated it too. ill be there tomorrow for the first time for a baby back sesh


It's still hot even though its hammering down!Thats a pity I thought it might be alright,has it got a spa bit?Might fire over after training at DW one day if it does,make the most of its newness before it starts stinking of pish!I know you'll be excited by the flumes but you go easy now mate,can already see the headline in the tele 'Dundee man trapped in cannonball sweats to death' lol.


----------



## SwAn1

JANIKvonD said:


> looking at it mate...you're not wrong lol fukin 20oC !


Closer to 30c darn sath


----------



## SwAn1

You'll be proud of me Janik. PWO this morning was 6 eggs, 300g of chicken and 3 donuts!


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Brace yourself for the penultimate episode of Game of Thrones....bit of a shocker and a wee bit of the red stuff flying around...
> 
> Have yourself a cracking day. x


ep 9 (which im just about to watch)...is supposed to be brilliant too! canna wait till tonight!!!!

u to Jo x



GolfDelta said:


> It's still hot even though its hammering down!Thats a pity I thought it might be alright,has it got a spa bit?Might fire over after training at DW one day if it does,make the most of its newness before it starts stinking of pish!I know you'll be excited by the flumes but you go easy now mate,can already see the headline in the tele 'Dundee man trapped in cannonball sweats to death' lol.


na they done away with the health suite mate!...absolutely gutted. also done away with all the DB's etc in the gym because "they dont want to attract the wrong people" pmsl...idiots. lol the flumes dont even go into the pool....just got a wee tray thing at the bottom of them, ill be p!shing rite in that


----------



## JANIKvonD

SwAn1 said:


> You'll be proud of me Janik. PWO this morning was 6 eggs, 300g of chicken and 3 donuts!


very good young grasshopper


----------



## Beklet

JANIKvonD said:


> ep 9 (which im just about to watch)...is supposed to be brilliant too! canna wait till tonight!!!!
> 
> u to Jo x
> 
> na they done away with the health suite mate!...absolutely gutted. also done away with all the DB's etc in the gym because "they dont want to attract the wrong people" pmsl...idiots. lol the flumes dont even go into the pool....just got a wee tray thing at the bottom of them, ill be p!shing rite in that


Ha ha that reminds me of one of the council gyms a tthe pool....

Me - Why do the dumbbells only go up to 15kg? Do you have anything heavier? How about a barbell?

Them - Oh no, we don't have anything like that - this is a fitness gym

*headdesk*

Involved? I have nothing constructive to say - 3 weeks back in the gym and I am a cripple again :sad:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning resident junkie


----------



## JANIKvonD

Beklet said:


> Ha ha that reminds me of one of the council gyms a tthe pool....
> 
> Me - Why do the dumbbells only go up to 15kg? Do you have anything heavier? How about a barbell?
> 
> Them - Oh no, we don't have anything like that - this is a fitness gym
> 
> *headdesk*
> 
> Involved? I have nothing constructive to say - 3 weeks back in the gym and I am a cripple again :sad:


fukin half wits, honestly. sure someone said they've got a rack of light barbells....we'll see.

why u crippled?...just sore from getting back into it?


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Morning resident junkie


morning [email protected] MIGHT be ditching DNP until next week.....dont think i can handle a heat wave on it lol


----------



## Beklet

JANIKvonD said:


> fukin half wits, honestly. sure someone said they've got a rack of light barbells....we'll see.
> 
> why u crippled?...just sore from getting back into it?


Stopped training for ages to due muscle imbalances, ATP, torn calf etc....prescribed loads of rehab, foam roller and light resistance work

Started TKD to help with general fitness and flexibility, all going well, so start back at the gym...within a few weeks getting strength back...flexibility decreases almost immediately....had to run up a slope for TKD last week, only had running shoes (instead of Fivefingers), got shin splints and all the muscles in my left leg tightened up from the hip down....resulting in painful deep tissue massages for the forseeable... 

Will be spending a lot of time stretching and getting friendly with Agent Orange (my foam roller)


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> morning [email protected] MIGHT be ditching DNP until next week.....dont think i can handle a heat wave on it lol


That is an Excellent idea and probably the best post i've seen from you! @Ginger Ben - see this, see this revelation we have witnessed today ! 

I can't blame you mate, I have no idea what the heat is like on the stuff but this weekend will defo be worth enjoying rather than being uncomfortable :beer:


----------



## B4PJS

Morning nobber. Hows it going?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Beklet said:


> Stopped training for ages to due muscle imbalances, ATP, torn calf etc....prescribed loads of rehab, foam roller and light resistance work
> 
> Started TKD to help with general fitness and flexibility, all going well, so start back at the gym...within a few weeks getting strength back...flexibility decreases almost immediately....had to run up a slope for TKD last week, only had running shoes (instead of Fivefingers), got shin splints and all the muscles in my left leg tightened up from the hip down....resulting in painful deep tissue massages for the forseeable...
> 
> Will be spending a lot of time stretching and getting friendly with Agent Orange (my foam roller)


you've come to the wrong place for sympathy pal  na it dose sound like a whole lot going on tbf...i bet you're older than 30 with all these OAP problems?  . whats TKD?.....to me its a high fat diet with carbs intra & PWO lol

u dont where they glove shoe things do u!?!? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> That is an Excellent idea and probably the best post i've seen from you! @Ginger Ben - see this, see this revelation we have witnessed today !
> 
> I can't blame you mate, I have no idea what the heat is like on the stuff but this weekend will defo be worth enjoying rather than being uncomfortable :beer:


cvnt 



B4PJS said:


> Morning nobber. Hows it going?


awrite beeeeeatch  im swell today me ol chum, hows ya?


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> cvnt


Yes, yes he is! 



JANIKvonD said:


> awrite beeeeeatch  im swell today me ol chum, hows ya?


Feeling a bit knackered tbh mate. Never manage to get enough sleep in during the week and my guts were feeling rough this morning. Ah well, onwards and upwards...


----------



## Beklet

JANIKvonD said:


> you've come to the wrong place for sympathy pal  na it dose sound like a whole lot going on tbf...i bet you're older than 30 with all these OAP problems?  . whats TKD?.....to me its a high fat diet with carbs intra & PWO lol
> 
> u dont where they glove shoe things do u!?!? :lol:


Not here for sympathy lol just a kick up the (comparatively weak) glutes

OAP? Cheeky get.......39 

And it's Taekwondo.....my flexibility is such I can give you a good kick to the...kneecap :laugh:

And yes, I'm all for the monkey feet......

Lol am I being booted out already?


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Yes, yes he is!
> 
> Feeling a bit knackered tbh mate. Never manage to get enough sleep in during the week and my guts were feeling rough this morning. Ah well, onwards and upwards...


you're pilling A LOT of energy & thinking into you're training/diet/PEDs/vids/chats/cycle planning/what to do next/where u should be/how much you're gaining etc etc. maybe just reel it all in a bit....lift heavy, eat plenty & get some decent kip in you....easy as that. overthinking takes it tole imo.


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> you're pilling A LOT of energy & thinking into you're training/diet/PEDs/vids/chats/cycle planning/what to do next/where u should be/how much you're gaining etc etc. maybe just reel it all in a bit....lift heavy, eat plenty & get some decent kip in you....easy as that. overthinking takes it tole imo.


10/10 mate spot on,a very popular mistake,just do the basics and grow...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Beklet said:


> Not here for sympathy lol just a kick up the (comparatively weak) glutes
> 
> OAP? Cheeky get.......39
> 
> And it's Taekwondo.....my flexibility is such I can give you a good kick to the...kneecap :laugh:
> 
> And yes, I'm all for the monkey feet......
> 
> *Lol am I being booted out already*?


100% not!!!! theres no backing out once you've entered.....just dont point you're erse toward me & you'll be fine 

taekwondo eh......im sure u do roller derby too?..you'll be a tough wee fuker then :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> you're pilling A LOT of energy & thinking into you're training/diet/PEDs/vids/chats/cycle planning/what to do next/where u should be/how much you're gaining etc etc. maybe just reel it all in a bit....lift heavy, eat plenty & get some decent kip in you....easy as that. overthinking takes it tole imo.


Think you might be onto something there. Just looking forward to the weekend when I get my little parcel and also tidy out the gym ready for the new Squat rack and bench  Probably got a bit of a case of PRT, Pre Roid Tension, going on :lol:


----------



## Beklet

JANIKvonD said:


> 100% not!!!! theres no backing out once you've entered.....just dont point you're erse toward me & you'll be fine
> 
> taekwondo eh......im sure u do roller derby too?..you'll be a tough wee fuker then :lol:


I did...until the injury...was going to go back couple of months back then I sprained my ankle 

And Polenastics, don't forget that...not graceful in any sense of the word but I can hang off a pole by my legs


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Think you might be onto something there. Just looking forward to the weekend when I get my little parcel and also tidy out the gym ready for the new Squat rack and bench  Probably got a bit of a case of PRT, Pre Roid Tension, going on :lol:


u putting it in you're bedroom as well mate? :lol: been there with the pre cycle excitment! still am


----------



## JANIKvonD

Beklet said:


> I did...until the injury...was going to go back couple of months back then I sprained my ankle
> 
> And Polenastics, don't forget that...not graceful in any sense of the word but I can hang off a pole by my legs


aww shytemare mate 

what do u wear while doing polenastics?....yes....i am a pervy cvnt


----------



## Beklet

JANIKvonD said:


> aww shytemare mate
> 
> what do u wear while doing polenastics?....yes....i am a pervy cvnt


Well I will disappoint you immensely then. Vest and baggy trackies...except when doing climbs and holds then it's shorts.....and it's not a pretty sight!! May post a 'fat lass on a pole' pic when I get home to put you off your tea


----------



## Beklet

And chalk.....I get sweaty hands so need it for grip...


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> u putting it in you're bedroom as well mate? :lol: been there with the pre cycle excitment! still am


 :lol: it isn't actually in my room, it's in the converted garage, we just have a sofa bed in there for guest, though trying to persuade the wife we don't need it to free up some space


----------



## JANIKvonD

Beklet said:


> Well I will disappoint you immensely then. Vest and baggy trackies...except when doing climbs and holds then it's shorts.....and it's not a pretty sight!! May post a 'fat lass on a pole' pic when I get home to put you off your tea


how ya meant to grip a pole with trackies on?! get the Gstrings dusted off ffs lol. im all for the 'few extra lbs' lass's :lol: so yeh....get yir pics oot


----------



## Beklet

JANIKvonD said:


> how ya meant to grip a pole with trackies on?! get the Gstrings dusted off ffs lol. im all for the 'few extra lbs' lass's :lol: so yeh....get yir pics oot


Ha ha we're not allowed strings (thankfully)..as the instructor said, I'm paid to teach you, not be a gynaecologist


----------



## JANIKvonD

Beklet said:


> Ha ha we're not allowed strings (thankfully)..as the instructor said, I'm paid to teach you, not be a gynaecologist


leave!...rite now!!


----------



## Beklet

JANIKvonD said:


> leave!...rite now!!


 :crying:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Beklet said:


> :crying:


i mean the pole class that wont let u wear you're G.....not my journal :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Evening Jani you havin a good one?


----------



## sxbarnes

JANIKvonD said:


> i mean the pole class that wont let u wear you're G.....not my journal :lol:


 too late!


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Evening Jani you havin a good one?


Awrite ya big sexy mofo! I had my cheat meal a day early....so yeh pretty damn good ATM pmsl. X



sxbarnes said:


> too late!


Auch she'll be back mate....they always do


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning jobby jabbers. MY BOABYS WORKING!!!! even the wife gave a little clap at the end pmsl (an applause....not the STI).

ANYWAY...had my cheat meal a day early as i was fuked & needing it, I had a "monster kebab" (absolute beast of a thing) large chips, 1/4 tub of Pringles & a large tub of milky bar ice cream. was fukin ace....got up this morning & the last notch on my belt is now too big lol? fuk knows.

upon reading a bit further into DNP i noticed it takes 3-4days to deplete glysogen stores THEN it's at its optimum for burning fat......so just gonna keep on my 1tab a day until they run out (11 left i think) then ill have a week or 2 off.....might even switch to clen/t3 as the cravings on DNP are a killer lol.

today-

7am- 200mg DNP, vitc, oils etc

35min power walk with Hugo

10am - 2jacket spuds, 2 cans tuna

1pm- 4egg omellete

6.30- TRAIN BACK/BICEPS/ABS

8pm- 350g steak, 75ml double cream, pile of vegies

low cals today...got a party tomorrow night so gonna limit the damage between today & tomorrow lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> morning jobby jabbers. MY BOABYS WORKING!!!! even the wife gave a little clap at the end pmsl (an applause....not the STI).
> 
> .


 :lol: :lol:.... :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Yay for boaby...and I didn't go away....you're stuck with me now...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> :lol: :lol:.... :thumb:


  cheers for the reps mucker


----------



## JANIKvonD

Beklet said:


> Yay for boaby...and I didn't go away....you're stuck with me now...


GOOD


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers for the reps mucker


had to, made me chuckle mate


----------



## lxm

Still at it Von.


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> Still at it Von.


i am mate! or do u mean ur still at it lol? where u lurking these days?


----------



## lxm

insta-reply.

Nah been hanging out my erse the last 2 weeks ill. Feeling sorry for myself. Enjoying the wee read re: DNP.


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> *insta-reply.*
> 
> Nah been hanging out my erse the last 2 weeks ill. Feeling sorry for myself. Enjoying the wee read re: DNP.


? quick replys not cool these days mate? .....can just see u counting the minutes before replying to a message PMSL


----------



## lxm

Nah mate! :smartass:

Usually leave a 2-3 minute gap between replying to your lovely self! Anyho enough of my p1sh. Im back in the game......... (if I was ever in the game... ) :stuart:


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> Nah mate! :smartass:
> 
> Usually leave a 2-3 minute gap between replying to your lovely self! Anyho enough of my p1sh. Im back in the game......... (if I was ever in the game... ) :stuart:


good stuff mate, you'll be a tank 1 day


----------



## JANIKvonD

@chilisi

noticed the other day u were suffering from a pregger belly while on DNP....read some of the link u posted but got bored lol. what was the solution?


----------



## lxm

Who's the photo shopped beast in the AVI ? :devil2: :w00t:

Reps............

edit ; when I can give them


----------



## 25434

Boaby working....check

Pics of Hugo as promised? ....urrrmmmmm...tap tap....I'm waaaaaaaiiiiitttttiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnng!

E yup cheeky pants...hope you're gutting the sun up there, it's boiling down here...currently lying in me garden in me knacks and vest....snoozing on and off...stomach full of steak and salad....yum....have a great weekend..


----------



## JANIKvonD

Moarnin. Done a baby back sesh as the gym was new & shyte with hardly fek all in it.

ISO lat pulldown-

60kg x 15

80kg x 12

110kg x 8

Dropset

110kg x failure

70kg x failure

40kg x failure

DB hammer curls-

1set 25kg x failure > 12.5 x failure

Bent DB rows/ straight arm lateral pushdown ( superset)

Rows- 3sets 30kg DB x failure ( heaviest there)

Pushdown- 3sets 35 kg x failure

DB hammer curls-

1set 25 kg x failure > 12.5 x failure

No anymore kit for back...so stuck 2 handles on the cable pushdown thing..

Close hammer pulldown (sitting on the floor lol)

3sets 55kg ( stack) x 12reps, 4sec negs.

DB hammer curls-

1set 25 kg x failure > 12.5 x failure

Done. Very intense sesh but didn't to the damage I'm used to tbh...will add a bit of back tomorrow with delts.

Scorcher here today! Doing a wee blast of the house work then ill be out to blitz my garden & build my new BBQ  party tonight too so ill try keep damage to a minimum .....heard that before ? Haha


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Boaby working....check
> 
> Pics of Hugo as promised? ....urrrmmmmm...tap tap....I'm waaaaaaaiiiiitttttiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnng!
> 
> E yup cheeky pants...hope you're gutting the sun up there, it's boiling down here...currently lying in me garden in me knacks and vest....snoozing on and off...stomach full of steak and salad....yum....have a great weekend..


Sunbathing pics for Hugo pics?.....INFACT, I believe we have a wee thing about pics ATM? Think ill show everyone else except you!! .... Oj .....I'm not like that 

Scorcher here!!! Just nearing the end of my 1000piece puzzle that is my new BBQ!! Lol

Have a good ane xxx


----------



## 25434

There ya go moi dahhhhhlin'......st. Stark nekkid! Don't say I never do anything for ya...:laugh:


----------



## lxm

New Olympia gym mate ?

Hope you didn't use the free gallacher carpark, and paid the £2.00 for the swimming one :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> New Olympia gym mate ?
> 
> Hope you didn't use the free gallacher carpark, and paid the £2.00 for the swimming one :laugh:


Yeh mate, but the parkings free after 6


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

JANIKvonD said:


> Moarnin. Done a baby back sesh as the gym was new & shyte with hardly fek all in it.
> 
> ISO lat pulldown-
> 
> 60kg x 15
> 
> 80kg x 12
> 
> 110kg x 8
> 
> Dropset
> 
> 110kg x failure
> 
> 70kg x failure
> 
> 40kg x failure
> 
> DB hammer curls-
> 
> 1set 25kg x failure > 12.5 x failure
> 
> Bent DB rows/ straight arm lateral pushdown ( superset)
> 
> Rows- 3sets 30kg DB x failure ( heaviest there)
> 
> Pushdown- 3sets 35 kg x failure
> 
> DB hammer curls-
> 
> 1set 25 kg x failure > 12.5 x failure
> 
> No anymore kit for back...so stuck 2 handles on the cable pushdown thing..
> 
> Close hammer pulldown (sitting on the floor lol)
> 
> 3sets 55kg ( stack) x 12reps, 4sec negs.
> 
> DB hammer curls-
> 
> 1set 25 kg x failure > 12.5 x failure
> 
> Done. Very intense sesh but didn't to the damage I'm used to tbh...will add a bit of back tomorrow with delts.
> 
> Scorcher here today! Doing a wee blast of the house work then ill be out to blitz my garden & build my new BBQ  party tonight too so ill try keep damage to a minimum .....heard that before ? Haha


how come you joined a new gym mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dirk McQuickly said:


> how come you joined a new gym mate?


I haven't mate, 1 of the council ones Closed & reopened in a new building ..new gym/leisure pool etc in it. I have started going to a new Bodybuilding gym that's just opened tho....will join there full time once there equipment is upto scratch


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all, did some damage on the cals over thw w.e ahwell.....still dropping....i think lol. i noticed tho that when iv been on a bit of a carb binge & stopped the DNP...by sunday im vascular as fuk!

today-

7am- 200mg dnp, vits etc

10am- 6eggs

1pm- couple chicken thighs

4.30- 250g steak, wee bit coleslaw

6pm- train legs

7.30pm (PWO) 3 steak burgers, some spicey tomato pasta.

then an early night as i was up till 12pm bleathering to the the wee hottie from across the road lol....got to bed at 1ish!


----------



## 25434

Morning cheeky pants...it's a hot one, pheweeeeeeee......stop blethering to the tottie and get some sleep!!! :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Morning cheeky pants...it's a hot one, pheweeeeeeee......stop blethering to the tottie and get some sleep!!! :laugh:


the wife was bleathering too btw....wasnt just randomly up all night chatting up the local flange :lol:

AFTERNOON flubs.....dont tell me this is you JUST rolling off that sun lounger?


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> the wife was bleathering too btw....wasnt just randomly up all night chatting up the local flange :lol:
> 
> AFTERNOON [Redacted].....dont tell me this is you JUST rolling off that sun lounger?


oi...cheeky...I've been up since daft o clock, done a massive session at the gym and am at work, errr....not doing any... :lol: cant' wait to get out of here....I don't really sunbathe as I'm blonde and I burn like anything...I sit in the shade like a laydeeeeeeeeeeeee....I still burn though....hahahaha......


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> oi...cheeky...I've been up since daft o clock, done a massive session at the gym and am at work, errr....not doing any... :lol: cant' wait to get out of here....I don't really sunbathe as I'm blonde and I burn like anything...I sit in the shade like a laydeeeeeeeeeeeee....I still burn though....hahahaha......


Well done you for not doing any work ! and I take it you turned down their job offer ?


----------



## XRichHx

Sweet avi pic mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Sweet avi pic mate.


cheers bud


----------



## JANIKvonD

*last night*

Chest n delts-

Flat bench-

60kg x 15

100kg x 12

120 kg x 8

100kg x failure

Not done flat in aaaaaggggggeeeeesss, so happy with that considering

Face pulls-

50 kg x 15

50 kg x 15

50kg x failure

Incline DBS-

30 kg x 12

40kg x 8

30 kg x failure

30 kg x failure

Really need to bring these up as well, weak on fuking everything ATM pmsl.

Superset with DB side laterals-

12.5s x failure x 4 sets

Cable crossovers-

30kg a side x 12

30kg x 12

42kg x 5 lol

35kg x failure > 15kg x failure

Superset with EZ front raises-

25kg x failure x 3sets.

Done. Was pumped to FUK! Arms really looking well now.

Home for some burger rolls


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning jobbie jabbers. fukin 20oC here @ 7.30am!! pmsl...gonna be interesting. delts are feeling last nights [email protected]

today,

7am- dnp vits etc

10am- couple chicken thighs...wee bit chicken pasta

1pm- 4eggs

5pm- couple chicken thighs

6pm- train legs

7.30- 300g steak & a massive salad.

was gonna do fasted cardio this morning...but its just too hot, prob do more damage than good while on DNP tbh. gonna destroy abs tonight also!

have a good ane


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> morning jobbie jabbers. fukin 20oC here @ 7.30am!! pmsl...gonna be interesting. delts are feeling last nights [email protected]


Soooooo...just checking....it was fairly warm, it made you have a chuckle, your delts are aching and you errr....either

1) are extremely fatigued or

2) you did in fact engage in the art of copulation with either your wife or Hugo who happened to get in the way by mistake and as you were sweating so much your eyesight wavered and the dog "got it"..

Morning Cheekypants...hey...when you say you eat eggs, do you eat the whole thing or just the whites? I always eat mine whole cos I can't bear to waste the yolks...have a great day you sweaty betty you...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Soooooo...just checking....it was fairly warm, it made you have a chuckle, your delts are aching and you errr....either
> 
> 1) are extremely fatigued or
> 
> 2) you did in fact engage in the art of copulation with either your wife or Hugo who happened to get in the way by mistake and as you were sweating so much your eyesight wavered and the dog "got it"..
> 
> Morning Cheekypants...hey...when you say you eat eggs, do you eat the whole thing or just the whites? I always eat mine whole cos I can't bear to waste the yolks...have a great day you sweaty betty you...


morning amigo!!! yeh i am a sweaty mess....no Hugo has not been pumped....yet. yes.....i do eat the whole eggs ALTHO my food had gone to fuk today!! i realised the pasta i had planned for meal 1 is 380cal per 100g....& its a TINY 400g tub lol, so that got swerved. i also didnt realise the chicken thighs i picked up are PACK with a marinade & bumped the cals WAY up beyond use! the eggs i thought i had.....i've only 2!!! so its all gone t!ts up my little ferret  SO i recon an all day breakfast from the roll van is in order....& ill have steak & pots PWO tonight, cals should still be low enough i recons + im running about daft in work so damage will be teeny 

have a good ane


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> morning amigo!!! yeh i am a sweaty mess....no Hugo has not been pumped....yet. yes.....i do eat the whole eggs ALTHO my food had gone to fuk today!! i realised the pasta i had planned for meal 1 is 380cal per 100g....& its a TINY 400g tub lol, so that got swerved. i also didnt realise the chicken thighs i picked up are PACK with a marinade & bumped the cals WAY up beyond use! the eggs i thought i had.....i've only 2!!! so its all gone t!ts up my little ferret  SO i recon an all day breakfast from the roll van is in order....& ill have steak & pots PWO tonight, cals should still be low enough i recons + im running about daft in work so damage will be teeny
> 
> have a good ane


It is important to have 30% roughly whole eggs if splitting white on some as the amino acid profile is incomplete without some


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning muckers! dull & rainy here today THANK FUK....but it's still clammy/sweaty weather. FORGOT MY DNP AGAIN lol, should really keep the tub in work! i've been having a freezing shower at night before kip & its helping loads with the sweats only got 7caps left....then it'll be clen/tren/t3 time im even looking forward to cruising afterwards tbh...will continue my cut for during this time too i recon, get the bf MEGA low for winter bulk

today-

8.30- 2jacket spuds, 2tins tuna

11am- 250g chicken, handfull cashews

1pm- 250g quark, sugar free jelly

4pm- 250g chicken, 30g rice

6pm- train LEGS

7.30- 250g steak,pots & green beans

forgot to jab this week & only pinned 600mg last week lol, need to get back on track! 2.5ml in each quad tonight i recon (1.5g) lol. looking leaner today tho!...still nowhere near abs tho! cmon u fukers....SHOW YOURSELF!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*last nights entry*

After hard erse day at work gutting my yard (as I fancied some sun rays ) I was to fuked to face legs! So ill do them tomorrow. Done an arms & abs tonight- (tris fuked from last nights chest n delt sesh still)

Incline DB skulls-

12.5kg a side x 15

17.5 kg x. 15

22.5kg x 10

EZ curls-

35kg x 10

50 kg x 10

50kg x 10

Machine tri pushdowns-

50kg x 10

85kg (stack) x 10

Stack x 7

DB hammer curls- ( across the body)

25kg a side x 10

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

Overhead tri extension (rope)-

3 sets 35kg x failure

Reverse grip EZ curls-

3sets 40kg x failure

Cable crunches- (rope)

60 kg x. 10

60kg x. 10

60kg x 9 > 30kg x failure

45kg x failure

Reverse grip cable pushdowns- (single arm)

2 sets 13kg x failure

Done. Fair sized sesh the pmsl, arms are fuking destroyed!....but there looking good.

100%....my reverse grip curl is stronger than my underhand lol....because I do a fair bit reverse grip tbf. Buzzing to stop the dnp & start clen/tren/t3 ...won't be retaining water with the dnp so will see changes very quickly I recon


----------



## Beklet

biglbs said:


> It is important to have 30% roughly whole eggs if splitting white on some as the amino acid profile is incomplete without some


Ha ha I refuse to throw the yolks away - my brain tells me it's criminal to throw away the best bits!!! I have three whole eggs in my salad today - not enough protein really but Istruggle to eat 4


----------



## JANIKvonD

Beklet said:


> Ha ha I refuse to throw the yolks away - my brain tells me it's criminal to throw away the best bits!!! I have three whole eggs in my salad today - not enough protein really but Istruggle to eat 4


i have 8-10scrambled on 4 slice of burgen


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> i have 8-10scrambled on 4 slice of burgen


With cream and butter,when bulking is awesome...


----------



## bluejoanna

I like scrambled eggs, but 10-12 AND with cream and butter - the thought almost made me gag - and NOT in a good way!

Speaking of gagging...ahem, there was a v big guy bench pressing some freaky heavy weights this morning and the noises he was making almost made my gym buddy gag - she felt like chucking up on his behalf!

Sorry to butt in, almost completely off topic.....! x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> I like scrambled eggs, but 10-12 AND with cream and butter - the thought almost made me gag - and NOT in a good way!
> 
> Speaking of gagging...ahem, there was a v big guy bench pressing some freaky heavy weights this morning and the noises he was making almost made my gym buddy gag - she felt like chucking up on his behalf!
> 
> Sorry to butt in, almost completely off topic.....! x


What's a good way to gag?


----------



## Beklet

JANIKvonD said:


> What's a good way to gag?


I presume she's talking about tube steak :lol:

scrambled eggs always shrink though...so 10 is fine


----------



## JANIKvonD

Beklet said:


> I presume she's talking about tube steak :lol:
> 
> scrambled eggs always shrink though...so 10 is fine


Yeh I knew she was, I just wanted to hear the dirty b!tch say it..... Being the perverted cvnt I am pmsl


----------



## Beklet

JANIKvonD said:


> Yeh I knew she was, I just wanted to hear the dirty b!tch say it..... Being the perverted cvnt I am pmsl


Gagging is never good....no matter what


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning! had a great sleep last night & happy to say......the boaby is still working superbly :lol: legs are like jelly today (pinned 2ml in each quad last night too). looking leaner in the mid section today altho veins are all faded, got DNP caps left after today so will just run them threw the w.e & be done with it! cant wait to see where i am once the water drops off tbh....also not smelling like a sweaty erse crack all the time pmsl.

anyhoo.. today-

7am- 400mg DNP, vits etc

10am- 150g lamb steak, 2 jacket spuds

12.30- 250g chicken, 30g rice, some cashews

4pm- 250g chicken, 30g rice, some cashews

7pm- 300g steak & green beans

rest day today, thank fuk. @bluejoanna did i tell ya i finished season 3?!?!?! ep9....FUUUUUUUUUUUK!!!! deffo shoulda finished the series on that 1! was left gopping at the tele...speachless!

have a good 1 guys


----------



## JANIKvonD

Feeling very good about how I'm looking ATM...just came into the bog for a shyte, took off my shirt as I'm sweating my t!ts off & BOOM...noticed an new pile of veins on my upper chest, my moobs are getting a nice rounded/tighter shape under them & the 2rolls on my belly when sitting on the sh!tter have turned into a ripple of rolls + there softer so it's easier to feel the grooves in my abs.

Honestly buzzing for the next 6weeks!

Tren/clen/t3 come tomorrow. Got 5 dnp left so another 400mg tomorrow, 200mg sat & I'm done  then the really changes can start taking place


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> @bluejoanna did i tell ya i finished season 3?!?!?! ep9....FUUUUUUUUUUUK!!!! deffo shoulda finished the series on that 1! was left gopping at the tele...speachless!
> 
> have a good 1 guys


Bl00dy hell Janny - I nearly dropped me chips at the end of that episode! Shocker or what! Looking forward to the next series now... Have you been watching Banshee?? Most excellent, if a little far fetched. Lots of s£x and violence to keep you going  x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Bl00dy hell Janny - I nearly dropped me chips at the end of that episode! Shocker or what! Looking forward to the next series now... Have you been watching Banshee?? Most excellent, if a little far fetched. Lots of s£x and violence to keep you going  x


ill have a gander @ banshee...is this it? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2017109/plotsummary?ref_=tt_ov_pl


----------



## bluejoanna

Yes it is. Plenty of eye candy for all. Some pretty eye watering violence and some class one liners. Let me know what you think. x


----------



## Leonwales

JANIKvonD said:


> ill have a gander @ banshee...is this it? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2017109/plotsummary?ref_=tt_ov_pl


Thats it. banshee is great, very violent my misses didn't like it too much for her.


----------



## bluejoanna

Leonwales said:


> Thats it. banshee is great, very violent my misses didn't like it too much for her.


She should have hung around for some of the s£x scenes - made up for some of the nastiness!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Yes it is. Plenty of eye candy for all. Some pretty eye watering violence and some class one liners. Let me know what you think. x





Leonwales said:


> Thats it. banshee is great, very violent my misses didn't like it too much for her.


looks a bit 'realistic' for my liking tbh lol. i like fantasy stuff, zombie stuff etc.....bit of a geek like that lol. quite fancy sparticus next


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> She should have hung around for some of the s£x scenes - made up for some of the nastiness!!


really are a dirty 1 are ya :lol: bet you're usually quite reserved in real life....just let loose in here PMSL


----------



## lxm

Soon to be starting up mate, this will be it for me!

Looking forward to your input and erse kicking when its needed, bring your chums along too, dinnae wanna be a loner! X


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> Soon to be starting up mate, this will be it for me!
> 
> Looking forward to your input and erse kicking when its needed, bring your chums along too, dinnae wanna be a loner! X


good stuff buddy, ill be following as long as the training/food keep consistent!

i dont have any chums.....there only here to see my cream cake pics :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> really are a dirty 1 are ya :lol: bet you're usually quite reserved in real life....just let loose in here PMSL


You got me there Janny....unless you catch me on a Friday night.....


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> You got me there Janny....unless you catch me on a Friday night.....


ill make sure the UK-M meet is on a friday


----------



## Leonwales

bluejoanna said:


> She should have hung around for some of the s£x scenes - made up for some of the nastiness!!


She did the cage fighting one lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> looks a bit 'realistic' for my liking tbh lol. i like fantasy stuff, zombie stuff etc.....bit of a geek like that lol. quite fancy sparticus next


Spartacus is fvcking awesome!!! You'll love the first two seasons. Last one is a bit poo.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fukin car broke down...had to abandon the cvnt lol. Needs a new alternator at least! Will have to get it recovered & back to my workshop tomorrow! Just as well the old mans in Mexico....leaving his lovely Beemer unsupervised


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning ya'll car's broke sunny as fook here again today....sweating my t!ts off already!

took my top off last night on my way to bed...standing speaking to the mrs....IT'S OFFICIAL, top 4 abs are here altho the seem to have dissapeared today pmsl. mrs pointed it out...so quickly scurried upto the bedroom to have a look....& there they were! so happy chappy ATM.....still loadsa work to do, but apparently im the leanest my mrs has seen me.

due to the car drama's last night...i had a cheat meal (so no cheat tonight) + i didnt have time to fuk about at the shops for food 

so today- (all i've got with me at work)

7am- 200mg DNP, vits etc

10am- 250g chicken, 1 jacket spud, small handfull cashews

12.30- 250g chicken, 1 jacket spud, small handfull cashews

3.30- 250g chicken, 1 jacket spud, small handfull cashews

6pm- train BACK

8pm- 250g steak & green beans

not looking forward to today lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sh.itter about the car mate. Our alternator went the other day too, right pain getting it fixed.

Food looks good today, bet you hit the butty wagon later lol

Butty = sandwich ya jock nonce :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sh.itter about the car mate. Our alternator went the other day too, right pain getting it fixed.
> 
> Food looks good today, bet you hit the butty wagon later lol
> 
> Butty = sandwich ya jock nonce :lol:


Of course he fcuking is :lol:

All the slags at my work have a big, fat, greasy, sexy, gorgeous looking cob (bun,bap etc) on a Friday


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Sh.itter about the car mate. Our alternator went the other day too, right pain getting it fixed.
> 
> Food looks good today, bet you hit the butty wagon later lol
> 
> Butty = sandwich ya jock nonce :lol:


i thought a butty was a roll to yous?

its more the fact i need to get it recovered thats p!ssing me off lol, fuking fancy electronic steering lock...so cant take it off with no power. was gonna just do it at the side of the road, but it'll just p!ss me off...so jus gonna get my mate to recover it & do the job (self employed)


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i thought a butty was a roll to yous?
> 
> its more the fact i need to get it recovered thats p!ssing me off lol, fuking fancy electronic steering lock...so cant take it off with no power. was gonna just do it at the side of the road, but it'll just p!ss me off...so jus gonna get my mate to recover it & do the job (self employed)


Car's are bloody annoying!!

My work car is playing silly buggers, boss says today "lets go out next week a buy you a new one" 

Why the fcuk do I want to eat a bloody bacon, sausage and egg cob now!! :cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Car's are bloody annoying!!
> 
> My work car is playing silly buggers, boss says today "lets go out next week a buy you a new one"
> 
> Why the fcuk do I want to eat a bloody bacon, sausage and egg cob now!! :cursing:


see....if u wernt such a natty fairy, you'd get away with it


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> see....if u wernt such a natty fairy, you'd get away with it


I'll have a Banana and Walnuts instead


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Car's are bloody annoying!!
> 
> My work car is playing silly buggers, boss says today "lets go out next week a buy you a new one"
> 
> Why the fcuk do I want to eat a bloody bacon, sausage and egg cob now!! :cursing:


Get one it's friday!!

I've got a full rack of ribs for dinner with bbq sauce 

Already put it in to myfitnesspal though so I can works backwards from there and still hit protein for the day and stay under 2500 cals.

what a c.unt I am lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Get one it's friday!!
> 
> I've got a full rack of ribs for dinner with bbq sauce
> 
> Already put it in to myfitnesspal though so I can works backwards from there and still hit protein for the day and stay under 2500 cals.
> 
> what a c.unt I am lol


****


----------



## Beklet

R0BLET said:


> Of course he fcuking is :lol:
> 
> All the slags at my work have a big, fat, greasy, sexy, gorgeous looking cob (bun,bap etc) on a Friday


Ah.....cobs....

FFS we went past a shop the other day - called itself a 'sandwich emporium' :blink:

Pretentious gits - it's a cob shop...grrr......


----------



## tonyc74

Morning fat boy, have the day off today well working from home


----------



## TELBOR

Beklet said:


> Ah.....cobs....
> 
> FFS we went past a shop the other day - called itself a 'sandwich emporium' :blink:
> 
> Pretentious gits - it's a cob shop...grrr......


Exactly, its just a bloody cob!

I can see one from my office window....so tempting


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> Morning fat boy, have the day off today well working from home


u firmly back on you're feet now matey? (hope so)


----------



## JANIKvonD

speaking of fat.....clen/tren/t3 just arrived 

popped a couple t3 pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Exactly, its just a bloody cob!
> 
> I can see one from my office window....so tempting


Halfsies


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Halfsies
> 
> View attachment 128558


ya's recon you'd tackle 1 of them?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> speaking of fat.....clen/tren/t3 just arrived
> 
> popped a couple t3 pmsl


Junkie


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Halfsies
> 
> View attachment 128558


Amazing!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Junkie


soon to be skinny junkie


----------



## tonyc74

!



JANIKvonD said:


> u firmly back on you're feet now matey? (hope so)


not yet mate close!

hope i have a job starting on a decent basic with commission next month just trying to sort out moving back to london but getting messed around by letting agents!

ive come pretty close to going bankrupt a few times just managed to get in a grand last week to save my ar5e!

bills are shocking stupid car, house service charge on a flat i rent out etc really have made life difficult for the last ten months!

ive quit being a pt its just not worth it paying a gym 1k a month to struggle takes at least 6 months to buld up enough clients ive got a few but not enough to warrant sticking at it so back to a normal job i hope


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> speaking of fat.....clen/tren/t3 just arrived
> 
> popped a couple t3 pmsl


love t3 !


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> !
> 
> not yet mate close!
> 
> hope i have a job starting on a decent basic with commission next month just trying to sort out moving back to london but getting messed around by letting agents!
> 
> ive come pretty close to going bankrupt a few times just managed to get in a grand last week to save my ar5e!
> 
> bills are shocking stupid car, house service charge on a flat i rent out etc really have made life difficult for the last ten months!
> 
> ive quit being a pt its just not worth it paying a gym 1k a month to struggle takes at least 6 months to buld up enough clients ive got a few but not enough to warrant sticking at it so back to a normal job i hope


all sounds promising buddy, really hope u get it!! a bit more stability about yourself will make all the difference



tonyc74 said:


> love t3 !


should be good


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> ya's recon you'd tackle 1 of them?


Nope, not a chance they look about 5-6 feet long lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nope, not a chance they look about 5-6 feet long lol


You've had bigger cocks ya bender


----------



## JANIKvonD

you'd swallow that in a 1er rob


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> you'd swallow that in a 1er rob


Course I would mate!

Head over end of mattress and crack on.....


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Course I would mate!
> 
> Head over end of mattress and crack on.....


you're gayness gives my the boke


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> you're gayness gives my the boke


Is Boke Scottish for erection.... Fùcking gaylord


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning peeps....fuk knows wha happened to me yesterday! ended up aww light headed & sh!t lol (from about 2pm till bed time) sweating beyond belief & absolute no energy to do fuk all....honestly horrible. couldnt even face my second chicken meal. decided to have a dirty binge & get a good nights kip in....along with a pile of painkillers cos my head was pounding too. i've also got 2 MAJOR pip's in both quads lol...iv been unwell with pip before & recon this is the root of the problem.

binge was..

-large BOC meal (Mcdees)

-20 chicken nuggets

-large bar of aero mint

-small pack of m&m buiscuits

-pack of walkers pickled onion

-bottle of BARR limeade

couldnt keep my eyes open after that...freezing cold shower then off to bed, woke up this morning absolutly drenched! legs feel better today, as do i! still a bit shyte feeling but way better

missed back last night, so will catch up sunday


----------



## Laurieloz

JANIKvonD said:


> morning peeps....fuk knows wha happened to me yesterday! ended up aww light headed & sh!t lol (from about 2pm till bed time) sweating beyond belief & absolute no energy to do fuk all....honestly horrible. couldnt even face my second chicken meal. decided to have a dirty binge & get a good nights kip in....along with a pile of painkillers cos my head was pounding too. i've also got 2 MAJOR pip's in both quads lol...iv been unwell with pip before & recon this is the root of the problem.
> 
> binge was..
> 
> -large BOC meal (Mcdees)
> 
> -20 chicken nuggets
> 
> -large bar of aero mint
> 
> -small pack of m&m buiscuits
> 
> -pack of walkers pickled onion
> 
> -bottle of BARR limeade
> 
> couldnt keep my eyes open after that...freezing cold shower then off to bed, woke up this morning absolutly drenched! legs feel better today, as do i! still a bit shyte feeling but way better
> 
> missed back last night, so will catch up sunday


Get yourself fully fit mate. This humid weather probably took its toll on you as well. Nothing wrong with a 'dirty' meal occasionally. Our bodies are made up for a balanced diet. Healthy eating is truly commendable but I learnt a long time ago that the body does need to "relax" from time to time, without going over the top. I bodybuilt without any sort of enhancement too. I never took anything more substantial than protein shakes and the daft pills that Holland & Barrett throw at you. That's an individual's choice and it depends how careful they are doing it.

Have a good day today, Janik


----------



## JANIKvonD

Laurieloz said:


> Get yourself fully fit mate. This humid weather probably took its toll on you as well. Nothing wrong with a 'dirty' meal occasionally. Our bodies are made up for a balanced diet. Healthy eating is truly commendable but I learnt a long time ago that the body does need to "relax" from time to time, without going over the top. I bodybuilt without any sort of enhancement too. I never took anything more substantial than protein shakes and the daft pills that Holland & Barrett throw at you. That's an individual's choice and it depends how careful they are doing it.
> 
> Have a good day today, Janik


call me Jan (yan) mate 

yeh totally agree....altho my dirty meals are getting a bit TOO frequent :lol: still.....im happy enough with how things are going regardless. i do this as a hobby at the end of the day...so i dont cut myself short of anything im in the mood of LOL. got another couple year of slapping mass on before i resort to extreme strict diets etc 

have yourself a good 1 buddy! :beer:


----------



## lxm

welcome back tony!

Von! Your body is taking some going :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> welcome back tony!
> 
> Von! Your body is taking some going :beer:


it's getting a good going over...thats for sure :lol:


----------



## lxm

be careful mate x


----------



## tonyc74

Put pinch of salt and sugar in drinks to rehydrate I and put lost minerals back in the body from sweating mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> Put *pinch of salt and sugar in drinks *to rehydrate I and put lost minerals back in the body from sweating mate


 :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

JANIKvonD said:


> call me Jan (yan) mate
> 
> yeh totally agree....altho my dirty meals are getting a bit TOO frequent :lol: still.....im happy enough with how things are going regardless. i do this as a hobby at the end of the day...so i dont cut myself short of anything im in the mood of LOL. got another couple year of slapping mass on before i resort to extreme strict diets etc
> 
> have yourself a good 1 buddy! :beer:


Good man, Jan. You know your limits and what this hobby/sport of ours requires to build a well-formed competitive-ready physique. Your head's screwd on and you know that it's just not worth jeopardising your long-term health for by getting too serious with anything dangerous. I was a 100% natural bodybuilder, mainly as I was in the RAF for most of my peak years, so therefore reached my goals by pushing myself right to - and often - over the limits of effort. It works. You're not a really young guy starting out and I know you will be careful in how you achieve your excellent results. I look at some guys at my gym. There are lads who are on stuff that is clearly not doing them any good at all. I have seen guys my age as well who are now completely wasted with health matters caused by stupid, over the top doses of banned substances who wish they could turn back the clock. I'm not saying be totally natural but take things easy. More than likely your ill reaction to something yesterday is just exhaustion or the weather, but please keep your eye on it. Enjoy your training and have a good day, Jan.

*Please don't think I am singling you out, Jan, it's a message from an old duffer who's just seen a lot. Take care. Loz


----------



## Laurieloz

lxm said:


> be careful mate x


Nice rep mate. But it is advice for anyone. I did stress that I was by no means using Jan as an example. He obviously knows what he is doing


----------



## lxm

Laurieloz said:


> Nice rep mate. But it is advice for anyone. I did stress that I was by no means using Jan as an example. He obviously knows what he is doing


Id be most worried about these feastings of McDonald's chicken nuggets!


----------



## Laurieloz

lxm said:


> Id be most worried about these feastings of McDonald's chicken nuggets!


Well that isn't so good.


----------



## TELBOR

lxm said:


> Id be most worried about these feastings of McDonald's chicken nuggets!


It's the food he doesn't tell us about we need to worry about


----------



## biglbs

Laurieloz said:


> Good man, Jan. You know your limits and what this hobby/sport of ours requires to build a well-formed competitive-ready physique. Your head's screwd on and you know that it's just not worth jeopardising your long-term health for by getting too serious with anything dangerous. I was a 100% natural bodybuilder, mainly as I was in the RAF for most of my peak years, so therefore reached my goals by pushing myself right to - and often - over the limits of effort. It works. You're not a really young guy starting out and I know you will be careful in how you achieve your excellent results. I look at some guys at my gym. There are lads who are on stuff that is clearly not doing them any good at all. I have seen guys my age as well who are now completely wasted with health matters caused by stupid, over the top doses of banned substances who wish they could turn back the clock. I'm not saying be totally natural but take things easy. More than likely your ill reaction to something yesterday is just exhaustion or the weather, but please keep your eye on it. Enjoy your training and have a good day, Jan.
> 
> *Please don't think I am singling you out, Jan, it's a message from an old duffer who's just seen a lot. Take care. Loz


Everywhere I go to buy gear you have been first and they are sold out:lol: :lol:


----------



## tonyc74

Natural sets salt mate loads of good minerals in it u need it if u are sweating this much u junkie lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheers for the concern lads....I like to think I have good knowledge of the substances I play with, as well as my body. Ill mention you all in my will


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> Cheers for the concern lads....I like to think I have good knowledge of the substances I play with, as well as my body. Ill mention you all in my will


Well don't bother leaving me gear cheeky pants but I'll have any or all gummi bears, donuts and.....cough. Hugo....cough...:laugh:

I really like your avi at the mo...but...you look slim......please feel free to work your way down the ice cream aisle at tescos.....oh wait! :lol:

Hey cheeky pants.....hope your weekend is good.....and stay hydrated too....don't want u flaking out on us...x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Well don't bother leaving me gear cheeky pants but I'll have any or all gummi bears, donuts and.....cough. Hugo....cough...:laugh:
> 
> I really like your avi at the mo...but...you look slim......please feel free to work your way down the ice cream aisle at tescos.....oh wait! :lol:
> 
> Hey cheeky pants.....hope your weekend is good.....and stay hydrated too....don't want u flaking out on us...x


Hugo is yours..well get him christened & make you official god mother. Cheers....u like a man with a bit more erse weight lol?

I will do pal  hope you're having a braw 1 (flubs will know what braw is)


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> Hugo is yours..well get him christened & make you official god mother. Cheers....u like a man with a bit more erse weight lol?
> 
> I will do pal  hope you're having a braw 1 ([Redacted] will know what braw is)


I sure am....x


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning! hope the w.e treated yas well. mine was alright, felt like poo most of it but getting there  no training friday as i was fuked....no training sat/sun as i was far too busy! plenty cals melted off yesterday between clearing out/gutting the kids room, walking dogs, running about play parks & golfing. had a few dirty meals...prob shouldnt have as my guts have been aching ALL w.e + today.

im looking VERY bloated atm...no vainage...no abs, just a watery mess tbh lol  ahwell...we'll get there. legs are still fuked with PIP & my erse is still like a baboons from when i let my mrs do it a few week ago lol. so will hold off on tren until wed (leg day).

today- (lower cal day)

7am- 400mg DNP, 100mg T3, 2g vitC, 2x multiV, zinc, oils...2 strong coffees

10am- 4eggs

12.30- 250g chicken, 30g rice, small handfull cashews

4pm- 250g chicken, 30g rice, small handfull cashews

6pm- back & rear delts

8pm- 350g chicken fanjitas

another toasty one up here! have a good ane


----------



## tonyc74

wasnt trying to be over the top about the salt its just what they put in re hydration drinks its a good idea if you sweat loads i sometimes put it in my work out drink!

natural sea salt tastes awesome on home made chips !


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> wasnt trying to be over the top about the salt its just what they put in re hydration drinks its a good idea if you sweat loads i sometimes put it in my work out drink!
> 
> natural sea salt tastes awesome on home made chips !


funny mate, i was just about to give u a shout! how do u rate JP as an online trainer?


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> funny mate, i was just about to give u a shout! how do u rate JP as an online trainer?


very good mate - when i thought i want all out muscle i thought of jordan, but in all aspects you only have to look at guys he has trained to see the results speak for them selves.

NOt sure how he is on spaces at the minute, you might find eating clean a challenge lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> very good mate - when i thought i want all out muscle i thought of jordan, but in all aspects you only have to look at guys he has trained to see the results speak for them selves.
> 
> NOt sure how he is on spaces at the minute, you might find eating clean a challenge lol!


i would eat clean with ease mate....as long as the cvnt tells me what to eat & when....i wont go outwith. will do this cut.....do my winter bulk....then ill be looking for someone to take the ranes for me


----------



## TELBOR

400mg DNP 

Big sweaty [email protected] :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> 400mg DNP
> 
> Big sweaty [email protected] :lol:


i just want rid of the cvnts now mate :lol: was just gonna have 1 tab...but that means dragging them out for 4 days! fuk that...gonna pop another 400mg tomorrow & ill be finished


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i just want rid of the cvnts now mate :lol: was just gonna have 1 tab...but that means dragging them out for 4 days! fuk that...gonna pop another 400mg tomorrow & ill be finished


PMSL

100% junkie


----------



## jon-kent

I can track you reading through that stumbled thread in MA by your likes of my posts mate :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

jon-kent said:


> I can track you reading through that stumbled thread in MA by your likes of my posts mate :lol:


fukin'el mate!!! was NOT expecting that turn around PMSL. couldnt step away from it....boss keeps lookin gto see wtf im giggling at.

fukin love this place :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> fukin'el mate!!! was NOT expecting that turn around PMSL. couldnt step away from it....boss keeps lookin gto see wtf im giggling at.
> 
> fukin love this place :lol:


Lol was funny to read :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

madness


----------



## Laurieloz

JANIKvonD said:


> morning! hope the w.e treated yas well. mine was alright, felt like poo most of it but getting there  no training friday as i was fuked....no training sat/sun as i was far too busy! plenty cals melted off yesterday between clearing out/gutting the kids room, walking dogs, running about play parks & golfing. had a few dirty meals...prob shouldnt have as my guts have been aching ALL w.e + today.
> 
> im looking VERY bloated atm...no vainage...no abs, just a watery mess tbh lol  ahwell...we'll get there. legs are still fuked with PIP & my erse is still like a baboons from when i let my mrs do it a few week ago lol. so will hold off on tren until wed (leg day).
> 
> today- (lower cal day)
> 
> 7am- 400mg DNP, 100mg T3, 2g vitC, 2x multiV, zinc, oils...2 strong coffees
> 
> 10am- 4eggs
> 
> 12.30- 250g chicken, 30g rice, small handfull cashews
> 
> 4pm- 250g chicken, 30g rice, small handfull cashews
> 
> 6pm- back & rear delts
> 
> 8pm- 350g chicken fanjitas
> 
> another toasty one up here! have a good ane


It's your body telling you it wants time to rest mate. Nothing wrong with feeling like sh¡t, I've had a rest too yesterday. When you get back into it you'll feel a million dollars, pumped like the superhero that you are!


----------



## lxm

How u handling this heat mate on the DNP ? Im not coping with this extra flabb!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheers loz, yeh your rite mate....just needed a breather to catch up with myself! Feeling ace ATM.

Lxm....I'm finishing the last of my dnp tomorrow ....& I've never been happier pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

Started trenA tonight! First jab in the glute (120mg) stingy!!!


----------



## lxm

JANIKvonD said:


> *Started trenA tonight!* First jab in the glute (120mg) stingy!!!












Gear whore!


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Janny. Wish you boys would not talk about MA when the likes of us gals don't have a scooby what you are on about. We can be certain of one thing tho - its bound to be rude and not remotely about training. Still I am sure my delicate ears would melt anyway!

Have yourself a lovely (if a bit sweaty) one x


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning folkers  rough night last night....wee man was up for a moan about 2am..fuk me he can scream for a while :lol: other than that...it was very very sweaty & uneasy. still feeling quite well rested today though....so lets get on with it  lovely day here...again, getting fukin sick of it now tbh lol. was thinking today how much i cant wait for winter  deffo a winter man.....actually my fav season is autumn. anyway...enough random slavering

today-

7am- 400mg DNP, 2g vit C, 2x multiV, zinc, oils....1/3 of a punnet of grapes

8am- tub quark with banana flav drops.....how long does it go in the micro again @Keeks?

10am- 250g chicken, 1jacket spud, some cashews

12.30- 250g chicken, 1jacket spud, some cashews

3.30- 250g chicken, 1jacket spud, some cashews

7pm- 4egg omellete.

*LAST DAY OF DNP* yeeeehaaaaaa :cowboy:  :thumb: sweating like fuk already...but at least i've only to struggle threw 1 day...will still be feeling it tomorrow & thurs, but nothing like the usual! 

pinned my first ever trenA last night (120mg) pre w/o & it seemed to give me a wee kick up the erse...still weak tho pmsl. all i had yesterday to eat uptil PWO was a handfull of cashews. also cars still fuked...so went to the shyte gym at the top of my road with no free weights

back & rear delts

wide lat pulldown-

60kg x 20

70kg x 15

80kg x 10

95kg (stack) x 8

dropset..

stack x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

rear delt flys (single arm/cables/bentover)

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x failure

superset with rope curls-

3sets 35kg x failure

straight arm lateral pushdowns-

25kg x 15

30kg x 15

35kg x 12

30kg x failure > 15kg x failure

superset with rope curls-

3sets 35kg x failure

hammer rows (cable)-

80kg x 15

95kg (stack) x 8

dropset..

95kg x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

superset with face pulls-

35kg x failure

45kg x failure

55kg x failure

55kg x failure

done. never sweated so much in my life!....was fekin horrible tbh lol, but a good sesh.

have a good ane


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Janny. Wish you boys would not talk about MA when the likes of us gals don't have a scooby what you are on about. We can be certain of one thing tho - its bound to be rude and not remotely about training. Still I am sure my delicate ears would melt anyway!
> 
> Have yourself a lovely (if a bit sweaty) one x


honestly Jo you'd love this 1!! sowweee


----------



## bluejoanna

Ah now I am disappointed you cannot tell me - but i know rules is rules...Don't want you getting banned again eh?


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Ah now I am disappointed you cannot tell me - but i know rules is rules...Don't want you getting banned again eh?


exactly


----------



## Beklet

JANIKvonD said:


> honestly Jo you'd love this 1!! sowweee


Silly me, I thought the MA was where all the anti-women posts go so the chaps can be as nasty as they like without us chipping in :rolleye:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Beklet said:


> Silly me, I thought the MA was where all the anti-women posts go so the chaps can be as nasty as they like without us chipping in :rolleye:


lol, im just there for the flange....i dont take any involvment in any bitching (which there MAY OR MAY NOT be)  some of the p!sh makes for good working hours reading tho :lol: im sure the powder room is full of very similar p!sh


----------



## Beklet

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, im just there for the flange....i dont take any involvment in any bitching (which there MAY OR MAY NOT be)  some of the p!sh makes for good working hours reading tho :lol: im sure the powder room is full of very similar p!sh


Nope.... 

Forum was vile this weekend, never seen it so misogynistic...normally if the women complain about a thread being such, it gets moved to the MA where we can't see the vile outpourings of certain factions of the forum...so then they think it's accepatable to spout it on the main forum...so we complain..and it gets moved.......at least of late some of the threads have been moved to the AL where we CAN see them


----------



## JANIKvonD

Beklet said:


> Nope....
> 
> Forum was vile this weekend, never seen it so misogynistic...normally if the women complain about a thread being such, it gets moved to the MA where we can't see the vile outpourings of certain factions of the forum...so then they think it's accepatable to spout it on the main forum...so we complain..and it gets moved.......at least of late some of the threads have been moved to the AL where we CAN see them


fuk i forgot we had an adult lounge! ill go see whats in there lol


----------



## bluejoanna

Still not allowed on AL...Ah well, I shall just have to be patient!


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Still not allowed on AL...Ah well, I shall just have to be patient!


what do u have to offer? we're thinking about voting ppl in when they apply.....


----------



## lxm

bluejoanna said:


> Ah now I am disappointed you cannot tell me - but i know rules is rules...Don't want you getting banned again eh?


playa.


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> what do u have to offer? we're thinking about voting ppl in when they apply.....


Is this the "royal" we or something you have just made up :whistling: . I thought that MODS only ones that had that sort of power - lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Is this the "royal" we or something you have just made up :whistling: . I thought that MODS only ones that had that sort of power - lol





bluejoanna said:


> Is this the "royal" we or something you have just made up :whistling: . I thought that MODS only ones that had that sort of power - lol


im actually telling the truth!..as i always do because lying aint my style....u should know this by all the cringey shyte i tell u lot about myself 

anyway...it was because there's a lot of 'stuff' in the AL that only the trusted members are allowed to see...but half the gold members are nobs & its easy to get access tbh. so they thought (katy etc) tht we should maybe start putting it to the vote for new members....this way even silver members could have access (especially the females, as its lacking in them). this was AGES ago tho & nowt came of it...which is lucky for u tbh as a nekit selfsie would be the only way in


----------



## onthebuild

Keep having to do big 10page catch ups in here! The important things first, is Hugo on the gear yet?

Is the cockle back in working order?

How many yellow bed sheets do you now own?


----------



## JANIKvonD

well.....im struggling a bit now lol, sweats been p!shing off me all day & energy has just took a big kick in the teeth! only thing keeping me chirpy is the fact i know im done with the DNP!!! yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssss!!!!!!

in other news.....the fukin fat yard man said "you're arms arnt looking as big" fuking c.uuuuuuntttt :lol: sorta tried to tense a pit for some veinage.....but no....too watery atm for veins pmsl...fail.

gonna be a good changing week i hope!....by the time the w.e's here ill have dried out a touch.....by the end of this challenge....ill be baw deep in tren  cant wait now.

ALSO...booked a week off (19th-23rd aug)....then realised it was the last week of comp :lol: so it was swiftly changed


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Keep having to do big 10page catch ups in here! The important things first, is Hugo on the gear yet?
> 
> Is the cockle back in working order?
> 
> How many yellow bed sheets do you now own?


hugo is growing like a weed & is making the most of beginer gainzzz.....he's a fukin beast now like....HUGE

c0ck is working perfectly now matey.....strange as fuk as i havent changed anything

i have A LOT!!! the mrs insides are bound to be glowing now too haha


----------



## SwAn1

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers bud


You can't see anything but sweet all the same :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

SwAn1 said:


> You can't see anything but sweet all the same :laugh:


owwwkaaay :beer:


----------



## Laurieloz

JANIKvonD said:


> morning folkers  rough night last night....wee man was up for a moan about 2am..fuk me he can scream for a while :lol: other than that...it was very very sweaty & uneasy. still feeling quite well rested today though....so lets get on with it  lovely day here...again, getting fukin sick of it now tbh lol. was thinking today how much i cant wait for winter  deffo a winter man.....actually my fav season is autumn. anyway...enough random slavering
> 
> today-
> 
> 7am- 400mg DNP, 2g vit C, 2x multiV, zinc, oils....1/3 of a punnet of grapes
> 
> 8am- tub quark with banana flav drops.....how long does it go in the micro again @Keeks?
> 
> 10am- 250g chicken, 1jacket spud, some cashews
> 
> 12.30- 250g chicken, 1jacket spud, some cashews
> 
> 3.30- 250g chicken, 1jacket spud, some cashews
> 
> 7pm- 4egg omellete.
> 
> *LAST DAY OF DNP* yeeeehaaaaaa :cowboy:  :thumb: sweating like fuk already...but at least i've only to struggle threw 1 day...will still be feeling it tomorrow & thurs, but nothing like the usual!
> 
> pinned my first ever trenA last night (120mg) pre w/o & it seemed to give me a wee kick up the erse...still weak tho pmsl. all i had yesterday to eat uptil PWO was a handfull of cashews. also cars still fuked...so went to the shyte gym at the top of my road with no free weights
> 
> back & rear delts
> 
> wide lat pulldown-
> 
> 60kg x 20
> 
> 70kg x 15
> 
> 80kg x 10
> 
> 95kg (stack) x 8
> 
> dropset..
> 
> stack x failure
> 
> 3/4 x failure
> 
> 1/2 x failure
> 
> 1/4 x failure
> 
> rear delt flys (single arm/cables/bentover)
> 
> 10kg x 12
> 
> 10kg x 12
> 
> 10kg x failure
> 
> superset with rope curls-
> 
> 3sets 35kg x failure
> 
> straight arm lateral pushdowns-
> 
> 25kg x 15
> 
> 30kg x 15
> 
> 35kg x 12
> 
> 30kg x failure > 15kg x failure
> 
> superset with rope curls-
> 
> 3sets 35kg x failure
> 
> hammer rows (cable)-
> 
> 80kg x 15
> 
> 95kg (stack) x 8
> 
> dropset..
> 
> 95kg x failure
> 
> 3/4 x failure
> 
> 1/2 x failure
> 
> 1/4 x failure
> 
> superset with face pulls-
> 
> 35kg x failure
> 
> 45kg x failure
> 
> 55kg x failure
> 
> 55kg x failure
> 
> done. never sweated so much in my life!....was fekin horrible tbh lol, but a good sesh.
> 
> have a good ane


Marathon workout there, Jan. Great on the lat pulls. Did those myself today


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheers loz


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> hugo is growing like a weed & is making the most of beginer gainzzz.....he's a fukin beast now like....HUGE
> 
> c0ck is working perfectly now matey.....strange as fuk as i havent changed anything
> 
> i have A LOT!!! the mrs insides are bound to be glowing now too haha


P1ssed myself at all of that you humorous cvnt!


----------



## JANIKvonD

NO MORE DNP!!! :thumb: :bounce:  :beer: ......last night was the sweatiest night of my life...fact. up & down threw the night totally drenched.....its been fun DNP.....but u can take yourself to fuk. im VERY watery & bloated atm...veins all faded...looking tiny...fuk this game

ANYWAY!...clen starts tomorrow (150mg/100mg t3) 2days on/2off. hopefully get some water dropped before the 5week pics....altho i dont mind if i still look shyte

today-

10am- half a whole chicken, 1/2 tub of coleslaw

12.30- tub of quark, pack of sugar free jelly

4pm- half a whole chicken, 1/2 tub of coleslaw

6pm- train chest/delts/abs

8pm- 350g chicken fanjitas


----------



## Beklet

Ha...DNP seems like nasty stuff....given that I've been sweating like a paedo in Mothercare all stuffing week as it is, think I'll be giving it a miss...

Was also thinking maybe I should type my journal in my native dialect.......Bob wants me to talk lahkworrashud because it would be funny for all the southerners who wouldn't have a clue


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> im actually telling the truth!..as i always do because lying aint my style....u should know this by all the cringey shyte i tell u lot about myself
> 
> anyway...it was because there's a lot of 'stuff' in the AL that only the trusted members are allowed to see...but half the gold members are nobs & its easy to get access tbh. so they thought (katy etc) tht we should maybe start putting it to the vote for new members....this way even silver members could have access (especially the females, as its lacking in them). this was AGES ago tho & nowt came of it...which is lucky for u tbh as a nekit selfsie would be the only way in


Ah ha - I shall have to wait for you to nominate me then Janny - Although my selfie photos are atrocious, probably end up taking one of my forearm and forehead.....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Beklet said:


> Ha...DNP seems like nasty stuff....given that I've been sweating like a paedo in Mothercare all stuffing week as it is, think I'll be giving it a miss...
> 
> Was also thinking maybe I should type my journal in my native dialect.......Bob wants me to talk lahkworrashud because it would be funny for all the southerners who wouldn't have a clue


deffo give it a swerve!....im quite good at handling harsh sides of compounds....bu DNP gave me a good raping.

haha...i throw in the odd jock word here n there.....but you's wouldnt have a understand if i typed the way i talk to my mates :lol: . me n weebam were talking 'jock' before....didnt have a clue lol



bluejoanna said:


> Ah ha - I shall have to wait for you to nominate me then Janny - Although my selfie photos are atrocious, probably end up taking one of my forearm and forehead.....


just get on all 4's with ur erse facing the mirror....BOOM


----------



## Beklet

JANIKvonD said:


> deffo give it a swerve!....im quite good at handling harsh sides of compounds....bu DNP gave me a good raping.
> 
> haha...i throw in the odd jock word here n there.....but you's wouldnt have a understand if i typed the way i talk to my mates :lol: . me n weebam were talking 'jock' before....didnt have a clue lol


Lol I see her posts on FB sometimes and they're hilarious! I do understand some of it...gahh getting all North sick now (no I'm not Scottish, or particularly northern but my mate has just moved to Aberdeen and any excuse to visit.......if I ever win the lottery I'm gonna live up there, near the sea....cow keeps putting pics of her on FB swimming with the seals  )


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> just get on all 4's with ur erse facing the mirror....BOOM


You old romantic you :wub:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Beklet said:


> Lol I see her posts on FB sometimes and they're hilarious! I do understand some of it...gahh getting all North sick now (no I'm not Scottish, or particularly northern but my mate has just moved to Aberdeen and any excuse to visit.......if I ever win the lottery I'm gonna live up there, near the sea....cow keeps putting pics of her on FB swimming with the seals  )


dont need to win the lottery....just find a job up there lol. it's not an expensive place to live (aberdeen)....if u like the water, i'd be looking more toward stonehaven (only 15mile from aberdeen)....im looking to retire there tbh


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> You old romantic you :wub:


 :lol: :lol: you're a married woman now Jo.....soon my vulgar sexual comments will be all thats keeping you going


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: :lol: you're a married woman now Jo.....soon my vulgar sexual comments will be all thats keeping you going


 :lol: Charming:laugh:

You ok buddy?


----------



## bluejoanna

He is full of charm today Mr Big!! Still, he has a point.....lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> :lol: Charming:laugh:
> 
> You ok buddy?


  im good mucker....alot less sweaty today! hows ya?


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> im good mucker....alot less sweaty today! hows ya?


Hungry as restricted diet today grrrrr....


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Hungry as restricted diet today grrrrr....


im foooookin starving!....sugar free jelly is a god send during a cut imo, fills you rite up


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> im foooookin starving!....sugar free jelly is a god send during a cut imo, fills you rite up


Is there any other nasties in sugar free jelly though?

Or is it GTG? :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Is there any other nasties in sugar free jelly though?
> 
> Or is it GTG? :lol:


There's nothing natural in them lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> There's nothing natural in them lol


until i stick my boab in his bowl


----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## JANIKvonD

wont let me upload the pic with the ingrediants lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Today was going so good, until my mrs forgot to take out the chicken so we phoned an Indian pmsl, ah well.

Did some chest/delts/abs

Slight decline bb press-

60kg x 20

100kg x 21 PB (never attempted a high rep PB before) also no spotter so recon there was a couple more in there

100kg x failure > 60kg x failure

Seated 3point delt raise-

1 set x failure ( lots of rest pauses)

Incline DB flys-

15kg EH x failure (hurting shoulders)

Decline cable flys-

13kg a side x 15

18kg x 10

25kg x 8 > 11kg x failure

Dips-

Bw x 10

+10kg x 10

+15 kg x 10

+25 kg x 10 > bw x failure

Up rite rows-

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 9 > 50kg x failure

DB side laterals-

12.5kg EH x 15

12.5 kg x 15

17.5kg x 10

17.5 kg x 10

Superset with..

Weighted abs (rope behind neck on lat pulldown station)

59kg x 15

59kg x 12

59kg x 12

59kg x 9 fuked

Machine chest press-dropset

130kg (stack) x failure (16ish)

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

Done. Big ol sesh tonight!...very intense. Also felt pretty Fukin strong considering!

2nd tren shot done...forgot how much the stuff stinks lol, taste it in my mouth afterward.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning penis face 

Enjoy the c-c-c-c-c-clen :lol:


----------



## tonyc74

you'll be sweating like a pig on tren in this heat its 30 down here!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Morning penis face
> 
> Enjoy the c-c-c-c-c-clen :lol:


hahaha...exactly that mate  moarning!


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> you'll be sweating like a pig on tren in this heat its 30 down here!


tren sweats will be like skinny dipping in the atlantic compared to DNP sweats


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> hahaha...exactly that mate  moarning!


Did i read 150mcg....?


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Did i read 150mcg....?


yeh boi....no fuking about here 

150mcg clen/100mg t3 2days on/2off


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh boi....no fuking about here
> 
> 150mcg clen/100mg t3 2days on/2off


LOL, save ya money and start lower


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> LOL, save ya money and start lower


luckily for you...im in the mood for some reading today  so lets see you're thoughts & finds matey


----------



## lxm

JANIKvonD said:


> luckily for you...im in the mood for some reading today  so lets see you're thoughts & finds matey


See what you did there


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> luckily for you...im in the mood for some reading today  so lets see you're thoughts & finds matey


Good lad, read this.

http://articles.muscletalk.co.uk/article-clenbuterol.aspx

"*Commonly used doses;*

*
*

*
It is well known that Clenbuterol use results in rapid down-regulation of beta 2 receptors. This is due to the powerful stimulatory effect of the drug. It is therefore pointless to use clen for long periods without a break. Some believe that a two day on, two day off dosing schedule will allow adequate potential for receptor up-regulation. However, I doubt this to be the case due to the relatively long half life of clen, resulting in continued stimulation even throughout the 'off' days. A much better regime would be a two week on, two week off cycle. Maximum plasma levels are reached around 2-3 hours after oral administration, and terminal half life at 34 hours (Zimmer, 1976).*

*
*

*
A tapering up of dosages is recommended in an attempt to limit harsh side effects. Most commonly, a user will start by taking one 20mcg tablet on day 1, followed by an increase of one tablet on subsequent days. Subject to personal tolerance levels, a dosage of 140mcg (seven tabs) will be used by day 7, and this level should be maintained for the entire second week. It would be fruitless to exceed seven or eight tablets daily due to receptor over-saturation. There is no requirement to taper down.*"


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> See what you did there


did ya :confused1: lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Good lad, read this.
> 
> http://articles.muscletalk.co.uk/article-clenbuterol.aspx
> 
> "*Commonly** used doses;*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> It is well known that Clenbuterol use results in rapid down-regulation of beta 2 receptors. This is due to the powerful stimulatory effect of the drug. It is therefore pointless to use clen for long periods without a break. Some believe that a two day on, two day off dosing schedule will allow adequate potential for receptor up-regulation. However, **I doubt this to be the case **due to the relatively long half life of clen, resulting in continued stimulation even throughout the 'off' days. A much better regime would be a two week on, two week off cycle. Maximum plasma levels are reached around 2-3 hours after oral administration, and terminal half life at 34 hours (Zimmer, 1976).*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> A **tapering up of dosages is recommended in an attempt to limit harsh side effects. Most commonly**, a user will start by taking one 20mcg tablet on day 1, followed by an increase of one tablet on subsequent days. **Subject to personal tolerance levels**, a dosage of 140mcg (seven tabs) will be used by day 7, and this level should be maintained for the entire second week. It would be fruitless to exceed seven or eight tablets daily due to receptor over-saturation. There is no requirement to taper down.*"


hmmmmm.....gotta do better than this matey 

ill add, the reason im running the way i am is the cycle is going to be a short & powerfull blast (5weeks total....so 2.5weeks @ 150mcg)....i wouldnt run any longer than that....then id have 2 weeks off & do it again. the receptors saturate over continued use...thats the reason i take my clen when waking...so come the 'off' days i get a good 18hr of clear time before my next dose.......enough to drag the cycle out longer until it becomes less effective.


----------



## JANIKvonD

just my thoughts on it btw lol......could be way off


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> hmmmmm.....gotta do better than this matey
> 
> ill add, the reason im running the way i am is the cycle is going to be a short & powerfull blast (5weeks total....so 2.5weeks @ 150mcg)....i wouldnt run any longer than that....then id have 2 weeks off & do it again. the receptors saturate over continued use...thats the reason i take my clen when waking...so come the 'off' days i get a good 18hr of clear time before my next dose.......enough to drag the cycle out longer until it becomes less effective.


Don't shoot the copy and paste boy :lol:

Mate i've never known anyone to run it that way, thats all.

I've only ever seen people do 2 weeks on, 2 off starting low and ending high.

At your dose;

"Excessive use over the recommended dose of about 120 ?g can cause muscle tremors, headache, dizziness and gastric irritation. Persons self-administering the drug for weight loss or to improve athletic performance have experienced nausea, vomiting, diaphoresis, palpitations, tachycardia and myocardial infarction."

So, enjoy the cramps in the middle of the night PMSL


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Don't shoot the copy and paste boy :lol:
> 
> Mate i've never known anyone to run it that way, thats all.
> 
> I've only ever seen people do 2 weeks on, 2 off starting low and ending high.
> 
> At your dose;
> 
> "Excessive use over the recommended dose of about 120 ?g can cause muscle tremors, headache, dizziness and gastric irritation. Persons self-administering the drug for weight loss or to improve athletic performance have experienced nausea, vomiting, diaphoresis, palpitations, tachycardia and myocardial infarction."
> 
> So, enjoy the cramps in the middle of the night PMSL


haha...ill be stopping them at the start of week 9, they do bloat me


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> haha...ill be stopping them at the start of week 9, they do bloat me


Ok my lunatic friend  x


----------



## XRichHx

You been watching game of thrones?


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> You been watching game of thrones?


yeh bud...fukin brilliant


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh bud...fukin brilliant


Definitely. What episode you on?


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all...had an ace sleep, amazing the difference without DNP..was still sweaty as fuk but the mrs was equally as hot lol so obv the weather. up sharp today to take & took hugo on a big hike. water is falling off quickly now tho! looking very flat but not bloated looking anymore....just skinny with no definition pmsl. food & training this week has been about the best so far tbh....couple dirty meals but cals have been low overall...addition of tren should allow me to drop them even lower, will be adding whey back into diet so i can manage to hit pro levels while keeping cals down. big blow out this w.e on the bevy then 5 weeks of torture for me i've also booked the week off after this is over haha BOOM

TODAY- (edited from the 10week challenge 1 lol)

6am- hugo hike

6.30- 4egg omelete (ham & cheese)

9am- 150mcg clen, 100mg t3, 2g vitC, 2multiV, oils, zinc

10am- large fryup

3pm- 350g chicken, 1 jacket spud, some cashews

6pm- train LEGS & ABS

7.30- 350g chicken fanjitas.


----------



## JANIKvonD

arms last night was- (prob forget half it lol)

seated tri pushdown machine -

1/2 stack x 20

stack x 10

stack x 10 > 1/2 x failure

stack x 10 > 1/2 x failure

DB hammer curls (accross the body)

20kg EH x 15

20kg x 15

20kg x 12

tri extensions (rope overhead)

1/2 stack x 15

1/2 stack x 15

1/2 stack x 15

cable twists- (obliques)

3 sets a side...15kg x 15-20reps

DB preacher-

1set 17.5 kg x failure

then straight into..bb curls-

35kg (heaviest there) x 12

then run the rack to failure

35kg x failure

25kg x failure

17.5 x failure

10kg x failur

7.5kg x failure

incline DB skulls-

15kg EH x 15

20kg x 15

22.5kg x 12

dropset

22.5kg x failure

15kg x failure

10kg x failure

then 5kg standing behind neck extension to failure

reverse grip bb curls-

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 12 > 15kg x failure

superset with..

reverse grip cable pushdowns (single arm)-

2 sets 12kg x failure

done. soaking. keep getting strange stimulations in my palms today lol?...maybe telling me im due to put my boab in there


----------



## B4PJS

Morning ya jock cvnt, hows it going?


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Definitely. What episode you on?


seen them all mate! where u upta?


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Morning ya jock cvnt, hows it going?


awrite ya wee ferrit  im excellent buddy....mrs isnt speaking to me as we had a little tiff, i honestly couldnt give a fuk as im away camping up a beer fest on sat 

hows you?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite ya wee ferrit  im excellent buddy....mrs isnt speaking to me as we had a little tiff, i honestly couldnt give a fuk as im away camping up a beer fest on sat
> 
> hows you?


Go for the back door again?


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> seen them all mate! where u upta?


8th of the 1st season.


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite ya wee ferrit  im excellent buddy....mrs isnt speaking to me as we had a little tiff, i honestly couldnt give a fuk as im away camping up a beer fest on sat
> 
> hows you?


Are you excellent because of or in spite of your tiff? Have a good weekend matey :beer:

Am ok, back is feeling a bit better today but got a work do this arvo that might knacker it again.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Go for the back door again?


lol not a fuking chance of me getting this bad boi in there  .....she allows the odd digit or 2 tho pmsl



XRichHx said:


> 8th of the 1st season.


aww its amazing mate! what excitings just happened?



B4PJS said:


> Are you excellent because of or in spite of your tiff? Have a good weekend matey :beer:
> 
> Am ok, back is feeling a bit better today but got a work do this arvo that might knacker it again.


im happy because i know im away tomorrow...tiff or not...im looking forward to it

work doo? you're a fukin alky :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

also ignore my diet in here today....its wrong as im stuck with the good food id planned in the first place now lol


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> im happy because i know im away tomorrow...tiff or not...im looking forward to it
> 
> work doo? you're a fukin alky :lol:


Fair enough.

It is more of a social club organised thing. Think they have a school sports day type thing planned, then some food and drinks. Gonna sack off the drinks early though, got a busy weekend ahead and don't really want a hangover tomorrow.


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> It is more of a social club organised thing. Think they have a school sports day type thing planned, then some food and drinks. *Gonna sack off the drinks early though*, got a busy weekend ahead and don't really want a hangover tomorrow.


famous last words my boy.

have a good 1.


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> famous last words my boy.
> 
> have a good 1.


Have been so good recently, would be a shame to ruin it now.


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Have been so good recently, would be a shame to ruin it now.


yir bulking ya cvnt....let yourself go  (quoted from the JvD ' how to build a jock' book)


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> yir bulking ya cvnt....let yourself go  (quoted from the JvD ' how to build a jock' book)


I meant good to my liver ya northern monkey :2guns:


----------



## lxm

B4PJS said:


> I meant good to my liver ya northern *APE* :2guns:


sorted


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> I meant good to my liver ya northern silver back :2guns:





lxm said:


> sorted


there ya go girls x


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> there ya go girls x


silverback, more like baboon mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> silverback, more like baboon mate


i would


----------



## lxm

JANIKvonD said:


> i would


plough


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> plough


stating the obvious of what i meant mate......long week ? :lol: 

what u getting upta this w.e?


----------



## lxm

JANIKvonD said:


> stating the obvious of what i meant mate......long week ? :lol:
> 
> what u getting upta this w.e?


Indeed it has been! Planning on spending it in the garden mate... been working on it the last few weeks and looking good, down the gym too. Not been out for months, want to start going on the lash and get some [email protected] now im feeling braw.


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> Indeed it has been! Planning on spending it in the garden mate... been working on it the last few weeks and looking good, down the gym too. Not been out for months, want to start going on the lash and get some [email protected] now im feeling braw.


haha, get yourself up glen clova!


----------



## lxm

keeping busy yourself mate with the school hols & work ? least U can get a bit of sun if ur in the yard..


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> keeping busy yourself mate with the school hols & work ? least U can get a bit of sun if ur in the yard..


tried to upload a pic earlier of me sunbathing in the yard....didnt work tho! im always busy as fuk mate, regarless of hols lol


----------



## 25434

Morning cheeky pants....just swooshing through......I see you been putting your bottom on show again!:laugh:

Hehe....have a good weekend you....x....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Morning cheeky pants....just swooshing through......I see you been putting your bottom on show again!:laugh:
> 
> Hehe....have a good weekend you....x....


Lol u love it. You too pal  xx


----------



## JANIKvonD

Happy Saturday! Woke up with a new chunky vein from pit to elbow ish this morning  water dropping but still a fair bit tbh.



And a teaser  will do pics tomorrow when home from p!shup


----------



## Leonwales

JANIKvonD said:


> Happy Saturday! Woke up with a new chunky vein from pit to elbow ish this morning  water dropping but still a fair bit tbh.
> 
> View attachment 129614
> 
> 
> And a teaser  will do pics tomorrow when home from p!shup
> 
> View attachment 129615


Did it just grow over night? I want some.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Leonwales said:


> Did it just grow over night? I want some.


Yeh, very weird lol


----------



## Leonwales

JANIKvonD said:


> Yeh, very weird lol


Mine are up on my hand and feet and that's it  what is it from low bodyfat?


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> Happy Saturday! Woke up with a new chunky vein from pit to elbow ish this morning  water dropping but still a fair bit tbh.
> 
> View attachment 129614
> 
> 
> And a teaser  will do pics tomorrow when home from p!shup
> 
> View attachment 129615


Good chest on you Jan, you measure chest arms etc? Be interested to know, see how many inches in behind!


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Good chest on you Jan, you measure chest arms etc? Be interested to know, see how many inches in behind!


Don't know mate don't measure, arms about 17.5 now tho I'm sure


----------



## TELBOR

Tiff with the wife eh....... Tren


----------



## tonyc74

looking very vascular mate...the tren does work wonders with body composition obviously u would look better if your diet was better lol 

still looking good tho


----------



## Northern Lass

Your a beast, well done in your progress


----------



## 25434

Well done veiny one....lol...


----------



## Laurieloz

Looking great there mate. Veins etched in stone!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheers guys. Hope your weekend was as good as mine


----------



## lxm

JANIKvonD said:


> Cheers guys. Hope your weekend was as good as mine
> 
> View attachment 129780


Hope you picked up that rubbish mate, on a serious note, where is it? hows there so many folk there ?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Looking good mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Moarnin' bawbag (that's how you say it isn't it? :lol: )


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Looking good mate.


cheers bud, wish i done my comp pics that morning....look terrible after a w.e on the booze with p!sh food



Ginger Ben said:


> Moarnin' bawbag (that's how you say it isn't it? :lol: )


lol yup! getting there johnger :thumbup1:


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Janny - Your journal is rammed - only missed it for three days and had about five pages to read! Well you survived the beer festival - result - nice pics too.....Next time, please get off the toilet before you take em x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Janny - Your journal is rammed - only missed it for three days and had about five pages to read! Well you survived the beer festival - result - nice pics too.....Next time, *please get off the toilet before you take em *x


doees that not do it for ya Jo? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

only did 2 1ml jabs of tren last week (mon & wed) didnt want to be suffering with PIP while at beerfest so swerved fri jab.

SO..gonna start fresh today-

mon- 1.5ml test300, 1ml trenA

wed- 1.5ml trenA

fri- 1.5ml trenA

(450mg testE 400mg trenA)

takes me nicely to the end of this challenge  should have made a fair dent in bf by then......then ill run 300mg test as my cruise dose upto november. will continue cutting during my cruise i recon....see how far a can take this before winter bulk (which will be slightly leaner than usual)


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> only did 2 1ml jabs of tren last week (mon & wed) didnt want to be suffering with PIP while at beerfest so swerved fri jab.
> 
> SO..gonna start fresh today-
> 
> mon- 1.5ml test300, 1ml trenA
> 
> wed- 1.5ml trenA
> 
> fri- 1.5ml trenA
> 
> (450mg testE 400mg trenA)
> 
> takes me nicely to the end of this challenge  should have made a fair dent in bf by then......then ill run 300mg test as my cruise dose upto november. will continue cutting during my cruise i recon....see how far a can take this before winter bulk (which will be slightly leaner than usual)


Should look lovely mate


----------



## 25434

Eyup cheeky pants...just swooshing thru like the ninja that I am....woooooshhhh......


----------



## JANIKvonD

mnorning amigos! put some temp pics up in my challenge thread until i get my proper ones done. took them this morning unpumped/cold.

doing a fast day today...so nothin but coffee until 7pm 

trained chest n delts last night-

slight decline bb press-

60kg x 20

100kg x 20

100kg x 15 > 60kg x failure

80kg x failure

incline DBs-

1 set 40kg x failure

face pulls-

4 sets 25kg x 25reps (burny!)

dips-

4 sets bw x failure

cable flys-

4sets x 15ish reps

DB side laterals-

4 sets 12.5s x 15-20reps

machine press dropset-

stack (130kg) x failure (20ish)

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

db front raises-

3sets 10s x failure

tri pushdowns-

3sets x failure

done. wreched.....wish i remembered my pics while i had little pump :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Excellent stuff, Jan, but how can you survive with nothing to eat until 7 after a workout like that? mg:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Did a back sesh last night- ( higher volume)

Hammer pulldowns ( close grip)-

50kg x 20

70kg x 15

80kg x 15

95kg x 12 > 50kg x failure

EZ row supported chest (overhand)

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

70kg x 12

70kg x 10

(40sec rests)

Super set with plate shrugs-

4sets x 20ish

DB pullovers-

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

40kg x 12

Superset with weighted abs

4sets 55kg x 15

Seated DB curls-

4sets 15s x failure

Super set with plate shrugs-

3sets x failure

Wide lat pulldowns-

2 light sets x failure

Done. Was actually dripping with sweat tonight


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Did a back sesh last night- ( higher volume)
> 
> Hammer pulldowns ( close grip)-
> 
> 50kg x 20
> 
> 70kg x 15
> 
> 80kg x 15
> 
> 95kg x 12 > 50kg x failure
> 
> EZ row supported chest (overhand)
> 
> 70kg x 15
> 
> 70kg x 15
> 
> 70kg x 12
> 
> 70kg x 10
> 
> (40sec rests)
> 
> Super set with plate shrugs-
> 
> 4sets x 20ish
> 
> DB pullovers-
> 
> 30kg x 12
> 
> 30kg x 12
> 
> 35kg x 12
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> Superset with weighted abs
> 
> 4sets 55kg x 15
> 
> Seated DB curls-
> 
> 4sets 15s x failure
> 
> Super set with plate shrugs-
> 
> 3sets x failure
> 
> Wide lat pulldowns-
> 
> 2 light sets x failure
> 
> Done. Was actually dripping with sweat tonight


Plenty done there mate, nice session!


----------



## 25434

Morning Cheeky pants....what a whoppa!!! hahahahaha.......your workout not your boaby! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Have a great day Jan..take care mister..ya beeeg sweaty lump...  x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Morning Cheeky pants....what a whoppa!!! hahahahaha.......your workout not your boaby! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Have a great day Jan..take care mister..ya beeeg sweaty lump...  x


You're getting as bad me flubs! PAYUUURE boaby daft 

Cheers pal x


----------



## Beklet

JANIKvonD said:


> You're getting as bad me flubs! PAYUUURE boaby daft
> 
> Cheers pal x


Ha boaby. Speaking of which...have my ex coming round later to fix this PC (ie load a newer version of windows)....will be copying all my photos and music onto his external drive to reload back later....and I was having a look at my picture files and found one full of almost nekkid men and boabies! And I have no idea who half of them belong to (I haven't met these men you understand, they just randomly sent pics lol :lol: )


----------



## Northern Lass

SUBBED!


----------



## lxm

Seems like this is the second powder room...:laugh:


----------



## B4PJS

lxm said:


> Seems like this is the second powder room...:laugh:


 @Chelsea's journal is full of gayness at the mo. Talking about romcoms over there!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Beklet said:


> Ha boaby. Speaking of which...have my ex coming round later to fix this PC (ie load a newer version of windows)....will be copying all my photos and music onto his external drive to reload back later....and I was having a look at my picture files and found one full of almost nekkid men and boabies! And I have no idea who half of them belong to (I haven't met these men you understand, they just randomly sent pics lol :lol: )


Pmsl, a whole external hard drive for the boaby....you're taken it to a whole other level lol. And this ex....boaby wet tonight? 



YummyMummy said:


> SUBBED!


Welcome in vicky !


----------



## Beklet

JANIKvonD said:


> Pmsl, a whole external hard drive for the boaby....you're taken it to a whole other level lol. And this ex....boaby wet tonight?
> 
> Welcome in vicky !


Lol not a drive just a file..and oh hell no....I was a bridesmaid at his wedding :lol:

Ancient history that.....

Still good mates...

Think you need to get into AL :devil2:


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> @Chelsea's journal is full of gayness at the mo. Talking about romcoms over there!


Its all because of Liams PCT, that's the reason it came up.....I posted a most muscular shot to make up for it haha!


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> Its all because of Liams PCT, that's the reason it came up.....I posted a most muscular shot to make up for it haha!


That excuses his gayness, what's your excuse??


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> That excuses his gayness, what's your excuse??


Erm.......

Does taking Var count? Chicks take that and they love romcoms? :laugh:


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> Erm.......
> 
> *Does taking Var count?* Chicks take that and they love romcoms? :laugh:


:no: I just think any excuse to be gay and you jump on it. Aint that right @R0BLET?


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning guys, feeling great today tbh! moods up & down atm....must be the tren. gyno's flared up a bit but not gonna agro it with meds, nolva aint doing a great deal so i've ordered some caber & letro....will see if caber does anything (prolacting gyno maybe)...then ill be doing a blast of letro for gyno reversal when i drop back down to cruise dosage.

anyway...looking leaner today...gonna shave bodyhair off this w.e & dive on the tan beds a few times!

today-

7.30- vitimans, 100mcg clen/ 100mg t3 (just gonna run 2 week solid...rest a week then on a week..done)

10am- 2tuna, 1jacket spud, wee blob of coleslaw.

12.30- 250g chicken, 1/2 pack micro rice, wee blob coleslaw

3.30- 250g chicken, 1/2 pack micro rice, few cashews

6pm- gonna train shoulders & arms (bad pip in right quad so do legs on sunday...get a better sesh then anyway).

9pm- 3 egg omellete with smoked bacon, mushrooms, toms, onion, cheese. (had this last night....amazing & filling)

training tonight- sumin different i recon (shoulders & arms)

-seated DB press OR clean & press's

-chins

-weighted dips

-BB curls

-heavy side laterals

-hammer curls

-CGBP

-plate raises

-rope pushdowns

THEN 1hr on the bike!!! because my mrs is doing a couple homers (hairdresser, not a hooker) so i've to take my time


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> mrs is doing a couple homers (hairdresser, not a hooker) so i've to take my time


:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning pumpers! im working ...actually, i dont mind the saturday shifts at all! just chill rite out with a few coffees while the mrs runs about daft wheeling the kids to swimming lessons etc (obv course i make out like works been mental busy ). get my internet back on in the house today!! switched to sky a month ago & thats the broadband cvnt just getting here now!

absolute scorcher here today....supposed to be showery tomorrow tho. woke up leaner this morning....or it could be the illusion of my new tan (well....im burnt to fuk actually). so today!-

8am- 100mg t3/ 150mcg clen, vits etc.

8.30- 1 smallish jacket spud, 1 can tuna, wee bit coleslaw.

10am- 1 bacon & egg roll from the bakers (as its saturday shift tradition with the lads)

2pm- 2cans tuna, pasta, wee bit light mayo, 1/2 a red onion.

7pm'ish- home made curry (300g chicken/100ml double cream/75g rice/half a nan) +herbs/spices etc.

BOOM.

gonna blitz the garden & house today + take hugo for a couple big hikes.......mainly to keep my busy because ill just eat shyte if i sit on my erse, pmsl


----------



## XRichHx

Don't know how you manage to cans o tuna at once. Must be rammed after that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Don't know how you manage to cans o tuna at once. Must be rammed after that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


lol not really mate, doesnt touch the sides tbh. the jacket spuds fill me well....just noticed tho that there's quite a difference calorie wise in the spuds (asda v tesco)...so gonn aneed to watch that


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> lol not really mate, doesnt touch the sides tbh. the jacket spuds fill me well....just noticed tho that there's quite a difference calorie wise in the spuds (asda v tesco)...so gonn aneed to watch that


lol ill need to be aiming for this then if I want to look like I work out then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> lol ill need to be aiming for this then if I want to look like I work out then.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


u bulking now mate? i forgot how easy tuna & jacket spuds go down...gonna have 2 meals of these on nexxt bulk

recon im gonna invest in a PT once my comp is finished.


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> u bulking now mate? i forgot how easy tuna & jacket spuds go down...gonna have 2 meals of these on nexxt bulk
> 
> recon im gonna invest in a PT once my comp is finished.


Yeah gonna bulk for a bit, been assessing what I need and I think more size right now, abs can wait for a while longer. Pinned test and deca last Thursday as well so ill see how that helps me out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Yeah gonna bulk for a bit, been assessing what I need and I think more size right now, abs can wait for a while longer. Pinned test and deca last Thursday as well so ill see how that helps me out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


test n deca for my bulk too  (& dbol)


----------



## tonyc74

u got abs yet or has the kfc taken their place!?


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> test n deca for my bulk too  (& dbol)


Noice, I've got dbol sitting as well but I'm gonna wait till I feel anything from the injectables - bsi gear. :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> u got abs yet or has the kfc taken their place!?


still a fair bit off abs mate  ill take a couple just now (just had my 2nd breakfast tho so bloated a bit :lol: )


----------



## JANIKvonD

@tonyc74 ive also got a center line thats filled with hair that u cant see pmsl


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> still a fair bit off abs mate  ill take a couple just now (just had my 2nd breakfast tho so bloated a bit :lol: )
> 
> View attachment 131001
> View attachment 131002


Not that far off. Do you work abs at all? Maybe need to him them more bring them out

More.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Not that far off. Do you work abs at all? Maybe need to him them more bring them out
> 
> More.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


just started training them (only weighted)....deffo abs under there lol...but dont think they'll be greatly impressive. tbh i couldnt give a fuk about abs...as long as my waist is tiny & chest/delts/arms/traps are all freaky looking....ill be a happy man


----------



## JANIKvonD

also just added trenA so hopefull start transmorphing soon


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> also just added trenA so hopefull start transmorphing soon


You mean trensmorphing? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> still a fair bit off abs mate  ill take a couple just now (just had my 2nd breakfast tho so bloated a bit :lol: )
> 
> View attachment 131001
> View attachment 131002


Good stuff mate well on he way now don't stop until u get there too much effort not to go all the way!

I on the other hand am looking sh1t lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> Good stuff mate well on he way now don't stop until u get there too much effort not to go all the way!
> 
> I on the other hand am looking sh1t lol!


Yeh will be seeing this threw mate, itching to see what's under here lol. Got 4 weeks left of tren then cruising upto November...will be cutting the whole time then lean bulking


----------



## lxm

looking good ya puss.

Im now in a slow transformation mode.. Week 1 just about up, will be making a journal start of week 2..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

JANIKvonD said:


> just started training them (only weighted)....deffo abs under there lol...but dont think they'll be greatly impressive. tbh i couldnt give a fuk about abs...as long as my waist is tiny & chest/delts/arms/traps are all freaky looking....ill be a happy man


my thoughts exactly!


----------



## lxm

Lost 6lbs last week eating MORE cals... :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> just started training them (only weighted)....deffo abs under there lol...but dont think they'll be greatly impressive. tbh i couldnt give a fuk about abs...as long as my waist is tiny & chest/delts/arms/traps are all freaky looking....ill be a happy man


Do you perform vacuums mate,realy good for waist size,looks tiny when doing them!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dirk McQuickly said:


> my thoughts exactly!


abs are overrated 



lxm said:


> Lost 6lbs last week eating MORE cals... :thumb:


good man....see how long u can keep it up



biglbs said:


> Do you perform vacuums mate,realy good for waist size,looks tiny when doing them!


na never heard of them mate....will have a gander


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning sheggers! busy 2 week for me as my boss is off....so just me manning the fort. usually wake up looking terrible on mondays because of my binges...then make decent progress by friday, but looking well today tbh...wee bit watery looking but nowt major.

today-

7am- 100mcg clen/ 100mg t3, vits etc

9am- 2tuna, 1jacket spud

12.30- 250g chicken, 1/2 pack micro rice (cheepo 1....FAR better macro's than the uncle bens) cashews

3.30- 250g chicken, 1/2 pack rice, cashews

6pm- training LEGS & abs

7pm- 350g chicken fajitas.

thats it. gonna hit the sunbed for 9min again tonight...the colors making me look leaner lol, also gonna shave this rug off tonight


----------



## lxm

Turning into a dirtypeadobeardygit again mate ? :laugh:

Have more faith in me btw.... You for for a sesh soon ? Im needing some help getting these basic lifts right.


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> Turning into a dirtypeadobeardygit again mate ? :laugh:
> 
> Have more faith in me btw.... You for for a sesh soon ? Im needing some help getting these basic lifts right.


yep deffo up for a sesh bud! beards at the sexual point atm.....its the rest of my body needing the trim!..gears making me a rite monkey


----------



## lxm

What gyms you doing your sessions in atm ? Just started training again, not too sure on a few lifts - needing a bit of guidance so I'm getting the best out of my workouts.


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> What gyms you doing your sessions in atm ? Just started training again, not too sure on a few lifts - needing a bit of guidance so I'm getting the best out of my workouts.


any council mate, failing that we can goto that new BB gym 'raw power fitness' £3.50 on the door per sesh


----------



## Super_G

Going to try and catch up with this one this week mate. Journo is longer than the bible


----------



## lxm

JANIKvonD said:


> any council mate, failing that we can goto that new BB gym 'raw power fitness' £3.50 on the door per sesh


Is that off lyon street or just off albert street ? Yeah sounds good, in the next couple weeks,


----------



## JANIKvonD

Super_G said:


> Going to try and catch up with this one this week mate. Journo is longer than the bible


fuk this is journo number 3 mate lol. done this 1 to cover the year....but tbh its less motivating this way tbh, better having a short term goal & watching the transformations 



lxm said:


> Is that off lyon street or just off albert street ? Yeah sounds good, in the next couple weeks,


north isla street mate, looking forward to it. what lifts u having bother with?


----------



## Northern Lass

There's some sneaky veins there..


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> There's some sneaky veins there..


considering i only posted the pic you're refering to, in the comp thread......this comment COULD raise a few eyebrows. :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> There's some sneaky veins there..





JANIKvonD said:


> considering i only posted the pic you're refering to, in the comp thread......this comment COULD raise a few eyebrows. :lol:


actually...u talking about my mid section pic?


----------



## Northern Lass

Below your tummy near your hips


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Below your tummy near your hips


ahhhhh...gotcha  yeh there pretty chunky at times....got a few new ones over the w.e down there, will do pics tonight after my full body shave  (poofter)


----------



## Northern Lass

Yes shave that forest away


----------



## 25434

YummyMummy said:


> Below your tummy near your hips


How come you're looking so closely there yums? :whistling: :laugh:

:sneaky2:

wotchya cheekypants.......you're so "vein" I bet you think this post is about youuuuu... you're sooooo vein......eeeeeeeeeeeeeek!! see what I did there? humour, the song...genuine 100% flubalubber humour and wit right there on a Monday...gettin!! :laugh:

make no wonder you luv me....


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Yes shave that forest away


fek, its no that bad :lol: ....i've not long hit puberty ffs lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> How come you're looking so closely there yums? :whistling: :laugh:
> 
> :sneaky2:
> 
> wotchya cheekypants.......you're so "vein" I bet you think this post is about youuuuu... you're sooooo vein......eeeeeeeeeeeeeek!! see what I did there? humour, the song...genuine 100% flubalubber humour and wit right there on a Monday...gettin!! :laugh:
> 
> make no wonder you luv me....


pmsl. hello lover  fek u been hiding? good w.e i hopes


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> How come you're looking so closely there yums? :whistling: :laugh:


Trying to see the boaby :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Trying to see the boaby :lol:
> 
> View attachment 131235


haha...notice @Flubs getting her back up when someone else is looking too close to my boaby regen :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

i hate tren.


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> i hate tren.


food update today!?


----------



## Northern Lass

Flubs said:


> How come you're looking so closely there yums? :whistling: :laugh:
> 
> :sneaky2:
> 
> wotchya cheekypants.......you're so "vein" I bet you think this post is about youuuuu... you're sooooo vein......eeeeeeeeeeeeeek!! see what I did there? humour, the song...genuine 100% flubalubber humour and wit right there on a Monday...gettin!! :laugh:
> 
> make no wonder you luv me....


Thanks

I have an eye for it : lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> food update today!?


its on previous page mate....but it all went to fuk because been to busy lol.

so far i've had 2 small jacket spuds & 2 tuns of tuna. might eat 250g chicken, rice & cashews if i get time....failing that i wont be eating until after LEGS tonight & ill have halg a kg of chicken


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> i hate tren.


Gone mental yet?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Gone mental yet?


not YET... but i feel the thoughts creeping in, was about to lower dosage....but there's only 3.5 weeks left on it, as long as i keep it under wraps ill be able to hang onto my mind in that time lol. but if it get worse, ill be stopping it


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> not YET... but i feel the thoughts creeping in, was about to lower dosage....but there's only 3.5 weeks left on it, as long as i keep it under wraps ill be able to hang onto my mind in that time lol. but if it get worse, ill be stopping it


Well just try and keep it in your mind that it's only the gear fvcking with you so ignore it and carry on as normal

I just googled tren dreams to try and find something amusing....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Well just try and keep it in your mind that it's only the gear fvcking with you so ignore it and carry on as normal
> 
> I just googled tren dreams to try and find something amusing....


thats exactly what im doing mate.

pmsl..tren dreams, i had a cracker yesterday wheni fell asleep on the couch for 20min....was on my way to some house party in a taxi full of ppl i didnt know....my boss's brother was driving the taxi. we went down this wee ally & the police were stopping a riot & thought we were part of it...so we jamp out & ran away (because the taxi driver parked to close to the flat door we were supposed to be going into).

so next thing im standing outside a shop at night surrounded by a gang of lads....just standing about looking for someone to speak to....then notice this wee dude giving me the eyeball telling his mates i was staring at him. next thing i hear his mate on about the size of me...then they start counting how many lads they'll need pmsl. so i casually walk over to the ally & sprint down it...next thing im sprinting down a road with the police chassing me......& wake up sweating :lol: good times


----------



## onthebuild

Hairy cvnt. That is all..


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Hairy cvnt. That is all..


mate.....a year ago i was near bauld, couldnt grow a full beard of fuk all :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

@Flubs he's not as messy these days


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> mate.....a year ago i was near bauld, couldnt grow a full beard of fuk all :lol:


Youre probably more ripped than sharpy underneath that rug :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Youre probably more ripped than sharpy underneath that rug :lol:


lol, expecting a good loss on the scales tonight anyway


----------



## Northern Lass

Ginger Ben said:


> Well just try and keep it in your mind that it's only the gear fvcking with you so ignore it and carry on as normal
> 
> I just googled tren dreams to try and find something amusing....


Not nice to post pictures of jan :lol: ... only joking hun


----------



## JANIKvonD

Abs starting to creep in now...prob see more of them when I shave this rug lol, but happy at the rate of progress ATM. It'll no doubt slow down when I edge toward the 10-12% bf point....then ill look at adding cardio & keeping the shyte to a minimum. Until then tho ill carry on as I am.....full of drugs & poking my erse all day pmsl.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Morning peeps, lovely morning here...just poking my erse on the park bench ATM & not a cloud in the sky. Hit the sunbeds last night & ill looking lovely & bronze  I'm also looking very skinny, belt was OK yesterday but today I can pull my trousers down even on the tightest notch lol...so time to make a new notch  also got some new veinage shining threw on my lower left arm...dunno if it's just the tan that's letting me see them tho?

Anyhoo..today.

6.30 100mcg clen 100mg t3, vits etc & a strong coffee.

10am 2tuna 1jacket spud, cashews

12.30- 250g chicken, 1/2pack cheepo rice

3.30 250g chicken, 1/2 pack cheepo rice, some cashews

7pm 4egg omelette.

Rest day today.


----------



## Laurieloz

JANIKvonD said:


> Morning peeps, lovely morning here...just poking my erse on the park bench ATM & not a cloud in the sky. Hit the sunbeds last night & ill looking lovely & bronze  I'm also looking very skinny, belt was OK yesterday but today I can pull my trousers down even on the tightest notch lol...so time to make a new notch  also got some new veinage shining threw on my lower left arm...dunno if it's just the tan that's letting me see them tho?
> 
> Anyhoo..today.
> 
> 6.30 100mcg clen 100mg t3, vits etc & a strong coffee.
> 
> 10am 2tuna 1jacket spud, cashews
> 
> 12.30- 250g chicken, 1/2pack cheepo rice
> 
> 3.30 250g chicken, 1/2 pack cheepo rice, some cashews
> 
> 7pm 4egg omelette.
> 
> Rest day today.


You'll be ditching the belt altogether soon, Jan. An elastic band will do!


----------



## Laurieloz

JANIKvonD said:


> Morning peeps, lovely morning here...just poking my erse on the park bench ATM & not a cloud in the sky. Hit the sunbeds last night & ill looking lovely & bronze  I'm also looking very skinny, belt was OK yesterday but today I can pull my trousers down even on the tightest notch lol...so time to make a new notch  also got some new veinage shining threw on my lower left arm...dunno if it's just the tan that's letting me see them tho?
> 
> Anyhoo..today.
> 
> 6.30 100mcg clen 100mg t3, vits etc & a strong coffee.
> 
> 10am 2tuna 1jacket spud, cashews
> 
> 12.30- 250g chicken, 1/2pack cheepo rice
> 
> 3.30 250g chicken, 1/2 pack cheepo rice, some cashews
> 
> 7pm 4egg omelette.
> 
> Rest day today.


You'll be ditching the belt altogether soon, Jan. An elastic band will do!


----------



## JANIKvonD

lol..lets hope so loz!


----------



## 25434

Morning cheekypants...looking good in that pic dude...I have an ab too actually....one big one gong from my ribs to my girlie bits.... bit round at the front but ya know...i feel I have to hide it from the public cos it's bound to raise envy amongst you lot....

the fact I can rest sarnies and a cuppa tea on it have nothing to do with it...:laugh:

hey you...have a good day....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Morning cheekypants...looking good in that pic dude...I have an ab too actually....one big one gong from my ribs to my girlie bits.... bit round at the front but ya know...i feel I have to hide it from the public cos it's bound to raise envy amongst you lot....
> 
> the fact I can rest sarnies and a cuppa tea on it have nothing to do with it...:laugh:
> 
> hey you...have a good day....


haha, i can rest a cuppa on mine too!!...i've got 1 of the bellys i can make look VERY pregnant when i push it out.

chhers flubs.....still PLENTY work to be done


----------



## Beklet

JANIKvonD said:


> Abs starting to creep in now...prob see more of them when I shave this rug lol, but happy at the rate of progress ATM. It'll no doubt slow down when I edge toward the 10-12% bf point....then ill look at adding cardio & keeping the shyte to a minimum. Until then tho ill carry on as I am.....full of drugs & poking my erse all day pmsl.
> 
> View attachment 131323


Keep the rug. Belly stubble is grim


----------



## JANIKvonD

Beklet said:


> Keep the rug. Belly stubble is grim


my mrs loves my rug tbh lol


----------



## Beklet

JANIKvonD said:


> my mrs loves my rug tbh lol


So she should...something to grab onto 

Bob shaved his chest and legs when he dressed up in drag once...the regrowth was horrific......stubbly bellies itch!!!

Poor chap was banned from cuddling me without a t shirt on for a fortnight!!!

This is my excuse for not shaving my legs much - the stubble is nasty....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Beklet said:


> So she should...something to grab onto
> 
> Bob shaved his chest and legs when he dressed up in drag once...the regrowth was horrific......stubbly bellies itch!!!
> 
> Poor chap was banned from cuddling me without a t shirt on for a fortnight!!!
> 
> This is my excuse for not shaving my legs much - the stubble is nasty....


pmsl...so u modeling a hairy set of pins most dayS? its been years since i last shaved.....if i remember rite...it was itchy as fooook


----------



## JANIKvonD

gonna up my vitC to 6gram a day for a week....see what happens. my legs & erse are fuking KILLING me today!! forgot to write last nights sesh actually.

leg press machine-

130kg x 20

150kg x 15

180kg (sack) x 12 > 1/2 stack x failure

180kg x 12 > 1/2 stack x failure

180kg x failure

lying ham curls-

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x failure

superset with

quad extension-

75kg x 10

75kg x 10

75kg x 10

75kg x failure

FUKED! very little rest between everything.

mate was there doing arms...so gave biceps n abs a wee blast

EZ curls-

20kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

weighted crunches (rope)-

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x failure

done. got very dizzy while doing curls & crunches.....legs had raped me a wee bit.


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning guys, bonny day here today. had a shyte sleep tho & woke up p!shing of sweat a couple times...then up freezing another couple times lol. also shaved the rug off last night....look like a wee boy now lol, so far its not itchy or that..so touch wood it stays that way!

today-

6.30- 100mcg clen/100mg t3/vits/3g vitC etc

8.30- brown warburtons square wrap, 1 can tuna, tiny bit mayo

10.30- 250g chicken, 1/2 pack cheepo rice

1pm- 250g chicken, 150g coleslaw (82cal per 100g) 3g vitC

4pm- brown square wrap, 1 can tuna

6pm- training chest/triceps/abs...followed by 30min on the bike.

7.30pm- 300g chicken fanjitas

have a good ane


----------



## GolfDelta

JANIKvonD said:


> morning guys, bonny day here today. had a shyte sleep tho & woke up p!shing of sweat a couple times...then up freezing another couple times lol. also shaved the rug off last night....look like a wee boy now lol, so far its not itchy or that..so touch wood it stays that way!
> 
> today-
> 
> 6.30- 100mcg clen/100mg t3/vits/3g vitC etc
> 
> 8.30- brown warburtons square wrap, 1 can tuna, tiny bit mayo
> 
> 10.30- 250g chicken, 1/2 pack cheepo rice
> 
> 1pm- 250g chicken, 150g coleslaw (82cal per 100g) 3g vitC
> 
> 4pm- brown square wrap, 1 can tuna
> 
> 6pm- training chest/triceps/abs...followed by 30min on the bike.
> 
> 7.30pm- 300g chicken fanjitas
> 
> have a good ane


Looking good in here mate,your waist is looking tiny,how much you weighing?you must be a unit in the flesh.I'm cutting just now and tbh finding it easy as I've zero appetite in this heat.Only on low dose test/tren/t3 but the tren must be good stuff cos I'm sweating like fvck after carbs like I'm on DNP!When you say shave you do mean with clippers rather than a mach 3 turbo don't you haha?


----------



## JANIKvonD

GolfDelta said:


> Looking good in here mate,your waist is looking tiny,how much you weighing?you must be a unit in the flesh.I'm cutting just now and tbh finding it easy as I've zero appetite in this heat.Only on low dose test/tren/t3 but the tren must be good stuff cos I'm sweating like fvck after carbs like I'm on DNP!When you say shave you do mean with clippers rather than a mach 3 turbo don't you haha?


haha, hows it going buddy. deffo not a unit!...big skinny beanpole tbh :lol: deffo looking better than i was tho....even if i am a fair bit smaller. not sure on weight....about mid 90kg's.

what tren u using?...im loving the WC trenA, totally PIP free & is giving me a good kick in the teeth!

i used clippers on my chest (number 1) just to tidy it up a bit....went full on mach 3 on my belly pmsl....need a tan tho!


----------



## GolfDelta

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, hows it going buddy. deffo not a unit!...big skinny beanpole tbh :lol: deffo looking better than i was tho....even if i am a fair bit smaller. not sure on weight....about mid 90kg's.
> 
> what tren u using?...im loving the WC trenA, totally PIP free & is giving me a good kick in the teeth!
> 
> i used clippers on my chest (number 1) just to tidy it up a bit....went full on mach 3 on my belly pmsl....need a tan tho!


Fvck that I just use clippers,can't stand the itch off using a razor!

Using fusion tren e,only on 200mg a week but its def doing its job.Now fusion are gone ill be back to WC rate them highly even if they smell like rancid pork scratchings mixed with poppers.

We going in for the Scottish next year or what?


----------



## JANIKvonD

GolfDelta said:


> Fvck that I just use clippers,can't stand the itch off using a razor!
> 
> Using fusion tren e,only on 200mg a week but its def doing its job.Now fusion are gone ill be back to WC rate them highly even if they smell like rancid pork scratchings mixed with poppers.
> 
> We going in for the Scottish next year or what?


i was expecting it to be itchy as fek...been fine so far tho, plenty moisturiser on it (bentshot) lol.

trenE sent me loopy....this trenA is far better, have paranoid days....then days (like today) when i feel brilliant.

haha, u fancy doing the local one at ardler?...there doing it every year now! that'll be my first one....but will prob hold off until 2015 so i can bring my legs upto par. there coming on quickly tbh


----------



## GolfDelta

JANIKvonD said:


> i was expecting it to be itchy as fek...been fine so far tho, plenty moisturiser on it (bentshot) lol.
> 
> trenE sent me loopy....this trenA is far better, have paranoid days....then days (like today) when i feel brilliant.
> 
> haha, u fancy doing the local one at ardler?...there doing it every year now! that'll be my first one....but will prob hold off until 2015 so i can bring my legs upto par. there coming on quickly tbh


Thinking about it mate but I like pints of Tennents and packets of crisps too much haha.

I've always got on fine with both tren a and e,think I'm just lucky.I do think a lot of people use far more tren than is required though,200mg along with plenty cardio is working a treat for me only on 500mg test a week,lowest dose cycle I've done for a while and it's shaping up to be the best.


----------



## JANIKvonD

GolfDelta said:


> Thinking about it mate but I like pints of Tennents and packets of crisps too much haha.
> 
> I've always got on fine with both tren a and e,think I'm just lucky.I do think a lot of people use far more tren than is required though,200mg along with plenty cardio is working a treat for me only on 500mg test a week,lowest dose cycle I've done for a while and it's shaping up to be the best.


im on 450mg testE & 400mg trenA (5 WEEK blast of tren) main reason for that dose is i wanted it done & dusted quickly as long stints on it REALLY plays with my mind :lol: ...might low dose it for an extra few weeks....see what happens. im cruising in 4 week upto november! then test/dbol & deca for the first time for my winter bulk  ...gonna try keep it lean as possible....well see.

would u just go solo for the comp mate or look at getting someone to prep ya? should join the new BB gym & we'll just do it together ya cvnt lol, need a decent training partner anyway


----------



## TELBOR

Morning yoof!!

Lol at shaving, I shave mine every few days


----------



## GolfDelta

JANIKvonD said:


> im on 450mg testE & 400mg trenA (5 WEEK blast of tren) main reason for that dose is i wanted it done & dusted quickly as long stints on it REALLY plays with my mind :lol: ...might low dose it for an extra few weeks....see what happens. im cruising in 4 week upto november! then test/dbol & deca for the first time for my winter bulk  ...gonna try keep it lean as possible....well see.
> 
> would u just go solo for the comp mate or look at getting someone to prep ya? should join the new BB gym & we'll just do it together ya cvnt lol, need a decent training partner anyway


See I think I manage to tell myself when I feel a wee bit psycho that it's the tren!

Is it good up there mate?I was speaking to someone that says the equipment is shoddy and one of the bars looks like a banana already!I'd prob get someone to prep me tbh,I don't know enough about it to manage it myself,if I didn't get someone local I'd prob go for pscarb,can't really argue with how long he's been in the game.Also the boys dutch scott has been prepping look brilliant and seem to do well.


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Morning yoof!!
> 
> Lol at shaving, I shave mine every few days


im not greatly keen on it tbh bud pmsl. but we'll see how it looks as my bf drops  still got a fair bit lumber & it just looks like a big rubbery water pillow lol



GolfDelta said:


> See I think I manage to tell myself when I feel a wee bit psycho that it's the tren!
> 
> Is it good up there mate?I was speaking to someone that says the equipment is shoddy and one of the bars looks like a banana already!I'd prob get someone to prep me tbh,I don't know enough about it to manage it myself,if I didn't get someone local I'd prob go for pscarb,can't really argue with how long he's been in the game.Also the boys dutch scott has been prepping look brilliant and seem to do well.


it OK mate...not a cardio machine in sight pmsl, but a good gym. they know the bars etc are not the best but they'll just keep adding to the equipment as they get more money in.

i was speaking to a dude in disc who was heavy into BBing (still a massive cvnt).....he said he'd give me a prep guys number, cant mind his name tho lol. failing that Pscarb will be my first port of call.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> im not greatly keen on it tbh bud pmsl. but we'll see how it looks as my bf drops  still got a fair bit lumber & it just looks like a big rubbery water pillow lol


PMSL Yeah i get that sometimes, but each day is different lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> PMSL Yeah i get that sometimes, but each day is different lol


heavy abs tonight so will see  ...ill get some pics of this bad boy lol


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> heavy abs tonight so will see  ...ill get some pics of this bad boy lol


That's the ticket mate! Been telling that our ginger friend. HEAVY ab work to get em out!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> That's the ticket mate! Been telling that our ginger friend. HEAVY ab work to get em out!!


i only do heavy work on them mate....not long started tho lol


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i only do heavy work on them mate....not long started tho lol


Good lad! Lol I used to do decline crunches with a 20kg plate on my chest every session for the 1st 6 months of training 

But they always show and my BF ain't that low pmsl


----------



## Beklet

Shaving? Gah......embrace your body hair....

Says she who has just subjected it to another chemical treatment. My hair is now pink purple and turquoise...


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Good lad! Lol I used to do decline crunches with a 20kg plate on my chest every session for the 1st 6 months of training
> 
> But they always show and my BF ain't that low pmsl


i put a rope attachment on the pulldown cable machine....loving crunches on that as u can go really heavy. been doing a few cable twists here n there but thats about it tbh.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Beklet said:


> Shaving? Gah......embrace your body hair....
> 
> Says she who has just subjected it to another chemical treatment. My hair is now pink purple and turquoise...


lol, picsoryirbauld


----------



## Beklet

Pic on FB can't seem to upload onto here..


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i put a rope attachment on the pulldown cable machine....loving crunches on that as u can go really heavy. been doing a few cable twists here n there but thats about it tbh.


Yeah they really hit the spot! Did them earlier lol

Twists I tend to do stiff with a medicine ball, mrs showed me some awesome core stuff a while back and it fooking hammers lol


----------



## TELBOR

Beklet said:


> Shaving? Gah......embrace your body hair....
> 
> Says she who has just subjected it to another chemical treatment. My hair is now pink purple and turquoise...


Torso hair just looks silly, along with pubes :lol:


----------



## tonyc74

R0BLET said:


> Torso hair just looks silly, along with pubes :lol:


how come every public toilet i have visited is decorated in a neat scattering of pubes!

some people must have disgusting personal hygeine!


----------



## TELBOR

tonyc74 said:


> how come every public toilet i have visited is decorated in a neat scattering of pubes!
> 
> some people must have disgusting personal hygeine!


Pmsl. It's the way of the world mate, pubes and bum crumbs


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> i put a rope attachment on the pulldown cable machine....loving crunches on that as u can go really heavy. been doing a few cable twists here n there but thats about it tbh.


Need to start adding these in too tbh.

Do you have the roped behind your head or above (if you know what i mean lol)?

Need to get the form right on these..


----------



## JANIKvonD

Beklet said:


> Pic on FB can't seem to upload onto here..


Jan Rachwal , add me...there's only about 2 with the same name in the world lol.



tonyc74 said:


> how come every public toilet i have visited is decorated in a neat scattering of pubes!
> 
> some people must have disgusting personal hygeine!





R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. It's the way of the world mate, pubes and bum crumbs


na fuk getting rid of ALL the pubes...a nice neat number 2 followed by a number 1 round the outer area :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Need to start adding these in too tbh.
> 
> Do you have the roped behind your head or above (if you know what i mean lol)?
> 
> Need to get the form right on these..


Front of head.

Google it ya lemon


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Need to start adding these in too tbh.
> 
> Do you have the roped behind your head or above (if you know what i mean lol)?
> 
> Need to get the form right on these..


yeh rope behind you're neck mate...thats why i love them on this machine, because my erse rests on the chest support & i grip the seat with my inner legs. also because its high..it pulls u off you're feet a bit so proper focus on you're core as thats the only thing shifting the weight...almost like a hanging weighted crunch pmsl. i just try & header my balls tbh...get a proper curl on my back & it hits them well.

now...desregard everything i've said & share you're fukin ab workout....look at the nick o they fukers :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Front of head.
> 
> Google it ya lemon


front of head?


----------



## TELBOR

Like this @Sharpy76


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> Jan Rachwal , add me...there's only about 2 with the same name in the world lol.
> 
> na fuk getting rid of ALL the pubes...a nice neat number 2 followed by a number 1 round the outer area :lol:


anything to make it look bigger lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Like this @Sharpy76
> 
> View attachment 131491


i've done them like this in the past....my ways better


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> anything to make it look bigger lol!


ahhhhh...i wouldnt know :whistling: lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

might attempt 1rm on bench tonight....see how much strength has taken a hit. would be very happy with a 140


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i've done them like this in the past....my ways better


Lol.

Same movement end of the day


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> might attempt 1rm on bench tonight....see how much strength has taken a hit. would be very happy with a *14.00*


Oh come on cheeky pants!! you can do more than 14!! I'm sure you made it to 20 the other week dintchya? huh?..huh?....one day...when you're a cough...big boy...you may make 50 even....eat your spinach...it'll happen... 

x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Oh come on cheeky pants!! you can do more than 14!! I'm sure you made it to 20 the other week dintchya? huh?..huh?....one day...when you're a cough...big boy...you may make 50 even....eat your spinach...it'll happen...
> 
> x


lol, thank you for this fwubsy.....good to know i've got u behind me, pushing away....or is it the other way about :confused1: :whistling:

ill get there


----------



## XRichHx

Hamster said:


> Subbed. For pictures. :lol:


Hopefully not of his puss :laugh:


----------



## 25434

Hamster said:


> Has he got a cat :confused1:
> 
> :laugh:


No, but I think his wife has.......:laugh:......

Errrmmm.....hummmm....cough.....not sure that's me really.....seemed funny at the time?

I'll get me coat......


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hamster said:


> Subbed. For pictures. :lol:


Welcome in lover. Here 1 to wet your..........appetite


----------



## JANIKvonD

Evening lovers. Well that was a fantastic sesh!! Decided to check 1rm & see how much strength has taken a hit since peak bulk. Went like this-

Slight decline bb press-

Bar x 20 warm up + some cable flys

80 kg x. 6

120kg x 2

150kg x 1.5 (matched PB!!)

130kg x 6

120kg x 8

110kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 11 > 60kg x failure.

Fuk me that was unexpected !! This trenA is fekin magical!

Decline cable flys-

5plates a side x 12

5 p x 12

5p x 10

4p x 12

Superset with dips-

+10kg x 10

+15kg x 10

+15 kg x 10

+15kg x 10

Incline DB skulls-

17.5s x 12

17.5 x 12

17.5 x 10

15 x. 10

Machine tri pushdowns-

1/2 stack x 15

Dropset..

Stack (says 86kg) x failure (6 ish)

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

Weighted Ab crunches-

56kg x 15

56 kg x 15

56 kg x 15

56kg x 12

56kg x 10

(Threw a few twists in here n there)

Machine press-dropset

Stack ( 130kg) x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

Done. Totally fuked! Them headed to the sunbed for 9min 

& here's my bauldy belly lol

View attachment 131558


----------



## JANIKvonD

Another couple poofter shots


----------



## Beklet

Def preferred the rug lol......but the itching will be punishment enough


----------



## Sharpy76

@JANIKvonD, are you doing Wildcat T3's (50mcg tabs)?

How do you rate them against pharma ones mate (if you've done them)?

What clens you doing too?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> @JANIKvonD, are you doing Wildcat T3's (50mcg tabs)?
> 
> How do you rate them against pharma ones mate (if you've done them)?
> 
> What clens you doing too?


It's all drugs, drugs, drugs with you isn't it?! Do you even...?

Pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> @JANIKvonD, are you doing Wildcat T3's (50mcg tabs)?
> 
> How do you rate them against pharma ones mate (if you've done them)?
> 
> What clens you doing too?


morning bud, i find it hard to tell im on t3 tbh...its just there in among a pile of other ped's pmsl....BUT since adding them, the fat loss has been amazing. so yeh i rate them well.

the clen are WC also mate (50mcg tabs)...there pretty good, but i recon the chinese ones i've used before were a bit stronger. still rate them well tho...can barely write my name @150mcg :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Beklet said:


> Def preferred the rug lol......but the itching will be punishment enough


surprisingly!...there's not ANY itching :confused1: + my mrs quite likes it now lol. but i do miss my rug


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hamster said:


> Just seen these as I Climbed into bed ... Swoon :whistling:


hopefully they infested you're dreams :lol:


----------



## raisins

Aware me of this comp, bro pal.

Saving up a stash of doughnuts ready.


----------



## JANIKvonD

raisins said:


> Aware me of this comp, bro pal.
> 
> Saving up a stash of doughnuts ready.


welcome in buddy!  have you're first power rep to get ya started lol. (this is righty yeh? :lol: )


----------



## JANIKvonD

pretty hyper today....need to calm the fuk down :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> pretty hyper today....need to calm the fuk down :lol:


What you munching on? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> What you munching on? :lol:


had 2 tuna wraps, chicken rice & coleslaw, half a pack of airwaves & about 7 strong coffee's :lol: this is the 3rd day in a row without a cheat now....fuks going on pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> had 2 tuna wraps, chicken rice & coleslaw, half a pack of airwaves & about 7 strong coffee's :lol: this is the 3rd day in a row without a cheat now....fuks going on pmsl


Embrace the change lol

Faaaaack! 7 Coffees. No bloody wonder you're off ya face


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Embrace the change lol
> 
> Faaaaack! 7 Coffees. No bloody wonder you're off ya face


lol...not a fukin chance...ill change when i stall 

coffee's holding down appetite really well :lol: ...off to make number 8


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> lol...not a fukin chance...ill change when i stall
> 
> coffee's holding down appetite really well :lol: ...off to make number 8


LOL

Enjoy the coffee.....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Skin update. Getting there!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hamster said:


> Looking good :thumbup1:


Cheery ma deary  still plenty lumber to come off!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cheeky back shot


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Cheeky back shot
> 
> View attachment 131724


Fpmsl! Posing needs some work but looking lean buddy


----------



## Keeks

Saw this and thought of you and your 7 coffee's!


----------



## raisins

JANIKvonD said:


> Cheeky back shot
> 
> View attachment 131724


Tenner if you can touch your elbows together like that. :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Fpmsl! Posing needs some work but looking lean buddy


What?! That's a brilliant rear lat spread! Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Saw this and thought of you and your 7 coffee's!
> 
> View attachment 131725


Haha, will have to be the same today! Had the worst sleep on my life last night :'(



raisins said:


> Tenner if you can touch your elbows together like that. :lol:


Lol done! Honestly tho...is my pose way off pmsl? You're the man who'd know!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hamster said:


> Morning you !
> 
> What was you doing up at half 2 lol


Morning hammy! (Everyone had has a hamster names hammy eh? Lol)

I've been up all night! Tren's kicking in hard I recon


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Morning hammy! (Everyone had has a hamster names hammy eh? Lol)
> 
> I've been up all night! Tren's kicking in hard I recon


Morning buddy. Coffee and tren might be the issue! Try decaff after 1pm


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hamster said:


> You can call me what you like lol :bounce:
> 
> What's tren doing to you to make you be up all night.


It's transmorphing me into a god.....and gods don't sleep



Ginger Ben said:


> Morning buddy. Coffee and tren might be the issue! Try decaff after 1pm


Decaf tren? Will need to look that 1 up


----------



## JANIKvonD

Morning guys n girls! Fuk me that was a a rough night!...slept prob 2 hr total. But at least I've gotten up to some changes again  lower chest is really starting poke threw now & can see the shape of my pecs now lol..2 different shaped no less! Pmsl. & abs are threw a bit more also....the cvnts are offset lol, fml.

Today-

6am- 150mcg clen/100mg t3/3G vitc etc etc

7.30- tuna brown square wrap.

10.30- 250g chicken, 1/2pack egg rice, coleslaw

1pm- tuna brown square wrap.

4pm- 250g chicken, 1/2pack egg rice, cashews

6pm- train back/biceps/traps/abs

7pm- steak & jacket spud. Or an omelette.

Stopping clen & t3 after today. Will start again next Monday...then run to the end of the comp.

Have a good ane


----------



## 25434

Wotchya slim jim cheekypants..have a great weekend..x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Wotchya slim jim cheekypants..have a great weekend..x


too thin?


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> too thin?


No, you look really great Jan....personally I do like the errrmmm...cough...meatier sort of look...but you look really good....

good lord! did I just do a serious post??...I need coffee...BIG BIG CUP!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> No, you look really great Jan....personally I do like the errrmmm...cough...*meatier sort of look*...but you look really good....
> 
> good lord! did I just do a serious post??...I need coffee...BIG BIG CUP!


hmmmm :lol: (u know what im getting at  )

cheers flubs...gonna look a rite anorexic when im done


----------



## raisins

JANIKvonD said:


> Haha, will have to be the same today! Had the worst sleep on my life last night :'(
> 
> Lol done! Honestly tho...is my pose way off pmsl? You're the man who'd know!


No, it's great - had never seen a "back of my neck" pose before, that's all.

For a second I thought you were going to hit a lat spread. :lol:


----------



## raisins

In all seriousness, looking tidy matey.

May the tren be with you.


----------



## JANIKvonD

raisins said:


> No, it's great - had never seen a "back of my neck" pose before, that's all.
> 
> For a second I thought you were going to hit a lat spread. :lol:


haha......cvnt :lol:


----------



## raisins

Troll la la la la.

Ok, back to srs mode now.


----------



## JANIKvonD

raisins said:


> Troll la la la la.
> 
> Ok, back to srs mode now.


how ya settling in mate? get a bloody journo up & let the masses know who u are! deffo in for this bulk comp?


----------



## raisins

JANIKvonD said:


> how ya settling in mate? get a bloody journo up & let the masses know who u are! deffo in for this bulk comp?


Defo in.

It's good here, innit. 

Might start a journal up after training in a bit - see if I can get past two warm-up sets and a face full of beta alanine today. :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

raisins said:


> Defo in.
> 
> It's good here, innit.
> 
> Might start a journal up after training in a bit - see if I can get past two warm-up sets and a face full of beta alanine today. :lol:


good stuff! yeh its a good vibe in here + FAAAAR easier to use lol (for a spaz like me anyway :lol: )..always sumin going on


----------



## biglbs

Hope you are havin a great weekend bro xx


----------



## Super_G

JANIKvonD said:


> Skin update. Getting there!
> 
> View attachment 131713


Yay!!! You have monkey thumb nipples just like me !!

I am not alone!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Super_G said:


> Yay!!! You have monkey thumb nipples just like me !!
> 
> I am not alone!!!


Haha, there lovely arnt they


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Hope you are havin a great weekend bro xx


Sorry brother, was busy getting p!shed  hope ur having a braw one xx



Hamster said:


> Ha hasn't replied so he must be lol.


Damn rite I am  x


----------



## need2bodybuild

Hello mate  how's things?

Just checked through last few pages. Looks like alls going well mate :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Morning cheekypAnts...I hope you have a massive hangover today? Otherwise you didn't really get pushed right? More like just had a couple of sherries or something...... 

Drink plenty of water.....personally I could never do that on a hangover but I couldn't half pack away the bacon sarnies! Lolol....


----------



## JANIKvonD

need2bodybuild said:


> Hello mate  how's things?
> 
> Just checked through last few pages. Looks like alls going well mate :thumbup1:


Welcome in buddy  yeh everything's going brilliant just now tbh...fats melting off! How u getting on?...still crippling yourself with the TNT450 pmsl...I had to give it up....was making me loopy



Hamster said:


> Hope it was a good one


I was a good laugh...just a couple neighbours came over for a few, nice n chilled....n pretty p!shed  what did u get upta ?



Flubs said:


> Morning cheekypAnts...I hope you have a massive hangover today? Otherwise you didn't really get pushed right? More like just had a couple of sherries or something......
> 
> Drink plenty of water.....personally I could never do that on a hangover but I couldn't half pack away the bacon sarnies! Lolol....


Morning flubs!! Feeling good today tbh! Bacon rolles are in me...along with 4pancakes & a big bar of chocolate pmsl. Mrs is working so I've bathed the kids..got them ready, cleaned the house, done the washing, hung it out, emptied n filled the dishwasher & just away to leave to take the kids to the cinema to see the new monsers inc! Then off to visit my gran!

....damn, I'm a domesticated kinda cvnt today pmsl.

What did u get upto last night?


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> Welcome in buddy  yeh everything's going brilliant just now tbh...fats melting off! How u getting on?...still crippling yourself with the TNT450 pmsl...I had to give it up....was making me loopy
> 
> I was a good laugh...just a couple neighbours came over for a few, nice n chilled....n pretty p!shed  what did u get upta ?
> 
> Morning flubs!! Feeling good today tbh! Bacon rolles are in me...along with 4pancakes & a big bar of chocolate pmsl. Mrs is working so I've bathed the kids..got them ready, cleaned the house, done the washing, hung it out, emptied n filled the dishwasher & just away to leave to take the kids to the cinema to see the new monsers inc! Then off to visit my gran!
> 
> ....damn, I'm a domesticated kinda cvnt today pmsl.
> 
> What did u get upto last night?


Fvcking fairplay mate, you've been pro-active today so far!!!

Fvcking alki

Have a good day with the little'uns mate, and i hope to see plenty of pics of the sh!t you eat at the cinema:lol:


----------



## need2bodybuild

JANIKvonD said:


> Welcome in buddy  yeh everything's going brilliant just now tbh...fats melting off! How u getting on?...still crippling yourself with the TNT450 pmsl...I had to give it up....was making me loopy


Thanks mate! :thumb:

Good to hear that pal nice 1. I'm the same atm mate it's falling off but fuk me am ii grafting for it lol! 2 weeks left then its rebound time with 750 test/400 tren/ 400 mast 

I think your talking about @gman99 mate, I've not used tren yet (well I've done 10ml of rohm tren ace at the end of last cycle to test the waters) I do use wc though it's my lab of choice, on 250 of their t500 and 300 of their mast depot atm. Lol! I hope it doesn't make me too loopy! I struggle to imagine being any more loopy than I am now dieting tbh!!

How long you got left on the diet?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvcking fairplay mate, you've been pro-active today so far!!!
> 
> Fvcking alki
> 
> Have a good day with the little'uns mate, and i hope to see plenty of pics of the sh!t you eat at the cinema:lol:


Cheers dude..it was brilliant movie! Came home..had a wee nap then hit the gym  nice weather too. Hope yir having a good ane



need2bodybuild said:


> Thanks mate! :thumb:
> 
> Good to hear that pal nice 1. I'm the same atm mate it's falling off but fuk me am ii grafting for it lol! 2 weeks left then its rebound time with 750 test/400 tren/ 400 mast
> 
> I think your talking about @gman99 mate, I've not used tren yet (well I've done 10ml of rohm tren ace at the end of last cycle to test the waters) I do use wc though it's my lab of choice, on 250 of their t500 and 300 of their mast depot atm. Lol! I hope it doesn't make me too loopy! I struggle to imagine being any more loopy than I am now dieting tbh!!
> 
> How long you got left on the diet?


Ahhh what! I was sure u said I were crippled from the pip of the WC tntdepot450 lol. How do u find the mast & test only combo mate?..was close to doing that same cycle but opted got the trenA.

Competition ends in 3 weeks..but I'm gonna keep cutting till November & see how low I can get my bf...then it's rebound time baby !!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hope everyone's having a good 1!

Did a wee shoulder n arm blast today-

Seated DB press-

15s x 15

20kg x 12

25kg x 12

30kg x 12

35kg x 15 > 10kg x failure

DB curls-

17.5s x 12

20kg x 10

25kg x 8

20kg x failure

Face pulls-

46kg x 15

52kg x 15

60kg x 10

67kg x 8

Cable pushdowns- (Vbar)

3/4 stack x 20

Stack x 15

Stack x 12

3/4 x failure

Plate raises-

2 sets x failure

Rope curls-

3sets 3/4 stack x failure

DB side laterals-

2sets x failure

Tri machine pushdowns-

3sets x failure.

Done. Pumped to fuk! Bellys a bit bloated but my arms are getting that veiny/ripply way now...looks pretty good tbh, also got a few veins on my right lats lol


----------



## Sharpy76

I doff my cap sir!

Pi$h up yesterday and smashing gym today, BEAST


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> I doff my cap sir!
> 
> Pi$h up yesterday and smashing gym today, BEAST


Energy was a bit low....+ forgot to do my tren jab on Friday lol. But glad I got it done, makes the binge less guilty pmsl. Came home and took Hugo for an hour hike round the farms too....phone the Chinese soon & get the mrs to bring in some Ben & jerrys


----------



## 25434

I dunno how you can shove away so much ice cream...I can ave one and I can't another for weeks, sometimes months....your legs must be hollow....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> I dunno how you can shove away so much ice cream...I can ave one and I can't another for weeks, sometimes months....your legs must be hollow....


Ended up not getting any  couldn't be fuked going for it lol. Had A massive Chinese tho so stuffed anyway


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning! good w.e by all i hope  i went a bit OTT....decided thats my last cheat binge until the comp is finished (im off for a week after this comp so will be baw deep in cake & pizza anyway  ). had a great sleep last night anyway.

DAMAGE LIMITATION DAY! (fast day pmsl)

so today-

7.30- 2 coffees so far, 3g vitC, multiV etc

1pm- 3g vitC

5.30- 2 scoops J3D

6pm- training legs

7pm-2 nutrition cans...35g pro a can, got some shyte in it.

7.45- 1 whole chicken, 2 jacket spuds, salad, coleslaw.

9pm- 2 tubs quark with banana flavdrops.

no clen/t3 this week....then its ball's out for the last 2 weeks. gonna think about adding cardio this week to compensate.....but we all know that aint gonna happen :lol:


----------



## lxm

JANIKvonD said:


> morning! good w.e by all i hope  i went a bit OTT....decided thats my last cheat binge until the comp is finished (im off for a week after this comp so will be baw deep in cake & pizza anyway  ). had a great sleep last night anyway.
> 
> DAMAGE LIMITATION DAY! (fast day pmsl)
> 
> so today-
> 
> 7.30- 2 coffees so far, 3g vitC, multiV etc
> 
> 1pm- 3g vitC
> 
> 5.30- 2 scoops J3D
> 
> 6pm- training legs
> 
> 7pm-2 nutrition cans...35g pro a can, got some shyte in it.
> 
> 7.45- 1 whole chicken, 2 jacket spuds, salad, coleslaw.
> 
> 9pm- 2 tubs quark with banana flavdrops.
> 
> no clen/t3 this week....then its ball's out for the last 2 weeks. *gonna think about adding cardio this week to compensate.....but we all know that aint gonna happen :lol*:


Sure you can manage a few extra [email protected] a day with the misses.


----------



## Keeks

:lol: Try some cardio, you never know, you might like it! Cant beat a fasted power walk, get some good music on and sets you up for the day. 

And loving your 9pm meal! :drool:


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> morning! good w.e by all i hope  i went a bit OTT....decided thats my last cheat binge until the comp is finished (im off for a week after this comp so will be baw deep in cake & pizza anyway  ). had a great sleep last night anyway.
> 
> DAMAGE LIMITATION DAY! (fast day pmsl)
> 
> so today-
> 
> 7.30- 2 coffees so far, 3g vitC, multiV etc
> 
> 1pm- 3g vitC
> 
> 5.30- 2 scoops J3D
> 
> 6pm- training legs
> 
> 7pm-2 nutrition cans...35g pro a can, got some shyte in it.
> 
> 7.45- 1 whole chicken, 2 jacket spuds, salad, coleslaw.
> 
> 9pm- 2 tubs quark with banana flavdrops.
> 
> no clen/t3 this week....then its ball's out for the last 2 weeks. gonna think about adding cardio this week to compensate.....but we all know that aint gonna happen :lol:


Not being funny mate but if you did add in some cardio or even tabata, can you imagine how much fat you'd shift!!

You doing great as is and thats with stuffing your face with sh!te more often than you should lol

As @Keeks said, cardio is great once you get in that zone. I'd never not do it now, especially as i'm partial to a binge or 2 on the w/e!


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> Sure you can manage a few extra [email protected] a day with the misses.


atm mate...me and the mrs aint seeing eye to eye (no i dont mean we're into doggy style atm), just things a bit gritty just now.



Keeks said:


> :lol: Try some cardio, you never know, you might like it! Cant beat a fasted power walk, get some good music on and sets you up for the day.
> 
> And loving your 9pm meal! :drool:


believe it or not.....i used to be a track & field athlete for dundee's hawk hill harriers. still hold a load of records there during comps. used to be a long distance runner runner too.....mums got a room full of trophies & medals etc lol.



Sharpy76 said:


> Not being funny mate but if you did add in some cardio or even tabata, can you imagine how much fat you'd shift!!
> 
> You doing great as is and thats with stuffing your face with sh!te more often than you should lol
> 
> As @Keeks said, cardio is great once you get in that zone. I'd never not do it now, especially as i'm partial to a binge or 2 on the w/e!


i know mate.... im losing more than quickly enough atm. after this comp...ill be on low dose test only with no stims etc...so gonna leave cardio out until the comp finishes & that'll be my main 'burner'. this MAY sound like an excuse,,,,,,,thats because it is :lol:


----------



## lxm

sorry to hear that mate, hadn't picked up on it in any recent posts..

Impressed with ur recent pics, your body shape is taking some serious changes now tbh,


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> sorry to hear that mate, hadn't picked up on it in any recent posts..
> 
> Impressed with ur recent pics, your body shape is taking some serious changes now tbh,


auch it's fek all greatly serious i dont think mate...just the strains of 3 kids, a dog & kids being on holiday pilling up lol.

cheers bud...coming along quicker than i expected, still a long way to go


----------



## TELBOR

Morning scum bag!

Get on the cardio 

Few mins in then i flies by!!

Crack on :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Morning scum bag!
> 
> Get on the cardio
> 
> Few mins in then i flies by!!
> 
> Crack on :lol:


just u worry about yir own lack of awsomeness


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> just u worry about yir own lack of awsomeness


I'm always frickin' awesome mate!

Don't get jelly


----------



## JANIKvonD

suffering today like....bellys growling at me....he's not enjoying this fast day 1 bit :lol: the fat bastard needs to learn who wears the trousers in this relationship!

looking forward to getting legs done tonight...gonna give front squats a blast, see what like


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> suffering today like....bellys growling at me....he's not enjoying this fast day 1 bit :lol: the fat bastard needs to learn who wears the trousers in this relationship!
> 
> looking forward to getting legs done tonight...gonna give front squats a blast, see what like


I'm peckish too mate, appetite is pretty good which is actually a bit annoying lol.

Front squats are great I find, can do them with no bother to lower back which is great.


----------



## flinty90

Hows it going in here you druggy cnut. I swear i.get gyno just by opening the room.door in here lol. X


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm peckish too mate, appetite is pretty good which is actually a bit annoying lol.
> 
> Front squats are great I find, can do them with no bother to lower back which is great.


might pop down for some ECA's tonight lol...do wonders for my appetite! yeh its the lower back issues i need them for....might box squat them.



flinty90 said:


> Hows it going in here you druggy cnut. I swear i.get gyno just by opening the room.door in here lol. X


awwwwrite ya big sexy pr**k. haha..u can see my gyno pics a couple pages back  not looking forward to the letro blast in a few weeks 

anyway....its all go in here. as in...goto mcdonalds, get skinny & p!ss everyone off :thumb: good times


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> might pop down for some ECA's tonight lol...do wonders for my appetite! yeh its the lower back issues i need them for....might box squat them.
> 
> awwwwrite ya big sexy pr**k. haha..u can see my gyno pics a couple pages back  not looking forward to the letro blast in a few weeks
> 
> anyway....its all go in here. as in...goto mcdonalds, get skinny & p!ss everyone off :thumb: good times


Yeah same mate, they are awesome for surpressing appetite. So is dbol though


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah same mate, they are awesome for surpressing appetite. *So is dbol though*


my bulk cycle from nov has A LOT of dbol :mellow: maybe better hold off on the 500 tabs i was gonna order & see how i am these days on them pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> my bulk cycle from nov has A LOT of dbol :mellow: maybe better hold off on the 500 tabs i was gonna order & see how i am these days on them pmsl


Get some androlics


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> my bulk cycle from nov has A LOT of dbol :mellow: maybe better hold off on the 500 tabs i was gonna order & see how i am these days on them pmsl


Think they fooked up my appetite for a bit till I went 20mg morning first thing then 20mg at night after dinner. They don't mess with me anymore


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Think they fooked up my appetite for a bit till I went 20mg morning first thing then 20mg at night after dinner. They don't mess with me anymore


aye we'll see what happens....less of an appetite might make for a more efficent bulk lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

**last nights update**

So tonight..

5.30- 1.5ml test / 1.2ml tren (450/120)

5.45- 2 slice on tiger bread, can of tuna mayo.

6.15- trained legs n abs

7pm- 2 protein flapjacks

7.45- 3/4 of a whole chicken, 1 large jacket spud, coleslaw, 2 boiled eggs.

Legs was a quick but very intense-

Machine press-

110kg x 20

130kg x 20

150kg x 20

180kg (stack) x 25 > 90kg x failure

180kg x 22 > 90kg x failure

That's a MASSIVE leap in strength for me....still shyte lol but was chuffed tbh.

Lying ham curls-

4sets 50kg x failure

Quad extension-

4sets 70kg x failure + couple dropsets to failure

Robe cable crunches-

6sets 60kg x 10-20reps

Done. Everything was superset with something

Dove on the sunbed for 9 min afterward too

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

**todays**

morning guys...nice day here today...but fuk me its cooling down now eh? was freezing this morning. wee man was up a few times threw the night so not the best of sleeps....woke up a few times with him wraped round me, as my mrs kept bringing him into our bed lol...wee shame.

today- (rest day)

8.30am- 1 seeded roll, 150g chicken, 2 boiled eggs, few cheery toms.

11am- 2 tuna, 1 jacket spud, 150g cheepo coleslaw.

1pm- 2 tuna, 1 jacket spud, 150g cheepo coleslaw.

4.30- 3 chicken drumsticks, few cherry toms.

7.30- 4eggs scrambled, 4 bacon.

got season 3 p1 & p2 of the walking dead, season 1 of vikings, wee man & a few other movies to get threw.....will prob start with walking dead tho


----------



## 25434

Morning cheekypants...have a good ane..


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hamster said:


> Morning you.
> 
> Training looks good...
> 
> Is 7.30 pm your last meal of the day!!
> 
> I love walking dead....got bought the 2 books as a gift the other week so just trying to start them as there supposed to better than the series.
> 
> Is Vikings on DVD now !!


morning lover  na got 200g steak veg stirfy for 9.30 when my mrs finishes work i forgot to put in!

walking dead is quality...u seen all the walking dead?...my Vbox fuked the last 2 episodes of season3 part 1! so couldnt watch part 2 when it came on lol.

u get vikings exclusive on lovefilm (£5 a month for sub). but i just hand my mate my memory stick & he puts anything i want on it


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Morning cheekypants...have a good ane..


morning fwubsy


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hamster said:


> Yes seen all the the walking dead. The BF bought me the box set too and like I say the books that go with it.
> 
> Not seen Vikings but it looks Mint.


it fukin ace like! (walking dead).

....ill keep ya posted about vikings


----------



## JANIKvonD

starting to notice the damage when i do my w.e binge now.....abs are covered in...hopefully water). decided im gonna go balls out for this last 3 weeks, get cardio heavily involved & see how much timber i can shift before dropping to cruise dosage test. been thinking about keeping trenA going....but i need to keep telling myself to stop being a mong lol...10weeks TRT + low cals, will set me up for a superb bulk.

decided im not gonna run test/deca/dbol the whole 20weeks...my plan is

750mg test week 1-12

750mg deca, week 1-12

60mg dbol, week 1-4 & 8-12

600mg test, week 12-20

600mg trenA, week 12-20

400mg mastE, week 12-20

80mg Dbol, week 16-20

mega cals week 1-12

then drop to about 3500-4000 week 12-20

boom


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all, good sleep....but head aint in the game atm due to personal issues. had a mcdees late on last night...but missed my eggs n bacon + my steak stirfry, so damage was minimal....woke up MUCH leaner looking this morning anyway so happy enough. TBH the condition i am ATM...id have been happy if that was the end result of this comp...came a fair bit from the nick i was in at the start lol.

anyway..TAKING KIDS TO THE CIRCUS TONIGHT should be fun. starts at 7pm so dunno if ill be able to squeeze a chest sesh in (last entry is 9pm).

today-

8am- 3g vitC/MULTIv ETC

10am- 50g rice, 250g chicken

12.30- 50g rice, 250g chicken

4pm- 50g rice, 250g chicken

?pm- 4egg omellete (bacon/mushroom/cheese/tomato)

thats it 

been a hard couple week at work on my own. cant wait for the end of this now & get a weeks holiday


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> starting to notice the damage when i do my w.e binge now.....abs are covered in...hopefully water). decided im gonna go balls out for this last 3 weeks, get cardio heavily involved & see how much timber i can shift before dropping to cruise dosage test. been thinking about keeping trenA going....but i need to keep telling myself to stop being a mong lol...10weeks TRT + low cals, will set me up for a superb bulk.
> 
> decided im not gonna run test/deca/dbol the whole 20weeks...my plan is
> 
> 750mg test week 1-12
> 
> 750mg deca, week 1-12
> 
> 60mg dbol, week 1-4 & 8-12
> 
> 600mg test, week 12-20
> 
> 600mg trenA, week 12-20
> 
> 400mg mastE, week 12-20
> 
> 80mg Dbol, week 16-20
> 
> mega cals week 1-12
> 
> then drop to about 3500-4000 week 12-20
> 
> boom


I likey!!!!

From what i've read on here, isn't it best to run deca lower than the test?

I'm doing 750mg zafa testonon and 500mg Alpha Pharma Nadrobolin-250 for 12 wks, so similar to you but without the tren.......but i may be tempted to try tren ace, watch this space lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Hope everything gets sorted with your "personal issues" mate.

Better not be down to the tren otherwise i'll come up to Dundee myself and slap you


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> I likey!!!!
> 
> From what i've read on here, isn't it best to run deca lower than the test?
> 
> I'm doing 750mg zafa testonon and 500mg Alpha Pharma Nadrobolin-250 for 12 wks, so similar to you but without the tren.......but i may be tempted to try tren ace, watch this space lol


i've never run deca mate....so couldnt tell ya lol. its just test/deca for first 12week.....then test/tren/mast for the last 8 (recomp).

what u doing for the last 8 weeks?

i said i wouldnt use tren again mate....but the ace id SOOO much better for me, actually feel great on it & its working wonders tbh. out the system quickly too if things go to fuk :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Hope everything gets sorted with your "personal issues" mate.
> 
> Better not be down to the tren otherwise i'll come up to Dundee myself and slap you


lol DEF not down to gear mate....im staying extremely cool about it all, just hoping it passes.


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> i've never run deca mate....so couldnt tell ya lol. its just test/deca for first 12week.....then test/tren/mast for the last 8 (recomp).
> 
> what u doing for the last 8 weeks?
> 
> i said i wouldnt use tren again mate....but the ace id SOOO much better for me, actually feel great on it & its working wonders tbh. out the system quickly too if things go to fuk :lol:


Last 8 wks? I've only got the first 12 sorted so give me a chance you druggie fvcker:lol:

Tbh, not thought about it. Are you changing from test e to test a for the last 8wks or just continuing with the test e throughout?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Last 8 wks? I've only got the first 12 sorted so give me a chance you druggie fvcker:lol:
> 
> Tbh, not thought about it. *Are you changing from test e to test a for the last 8wks or just continuing with the test e throughout*?


get yir fukin finger out!! :lol:

now THATS a good question mate...tbh im still undecided. first 12 weeks is set in stone. undecided if im sticking with testE or switching.....if im gonna switch to short ester test, then id be as well getting a RIP blend (which is prob what ill end up going for as it'll be far easier pinning everything together).

this comp is gonna take us to the end of march....might add another 4weeks onto the end of mine & do 12week bulk/12week cut.....be ripped to ribbons for the summer for a change & cruise threw summer & enjoy it for a change lol


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> get yir fukin finger out!! :lol:
> 
> now THATS a good question mate...tbh im still undecided. first 12 weeks is set in stone. undecided if im sticking with testE or switching.....if im gonna switch to short ester test, then id be as well getting a RIP blend (which is prob what ill end up going for as it'll be far easier pinning everything together).
> 
> this comp is gonna take us to the end of march....might add another 4weeks onto the end of mine & do 12week bulk/12week cut.....be ripped to ribbons for the summer for a change & cruise threw summer & enjoy it for a change lol


I just thought i'd get the main 12wks done first, should have the gear today actually lol!

When is the bulk officially starting? Cos i've sort of lost my way "leaning up" and i've put on weight haha!

I like the sound of the 12wk bulk/12wk cut!! Might do the same...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> I just thought i'd get the main 12wks done first, should have the gear today actually lol!
> 
> When is the bulk officially starting? Cos i've sort of lost my way "leaning up" and i've put on weight haha!
> 
> I like the sound of the 12wk bulk/12wk cut!! Might do the same...


haha...first week in november mate  only 3 month to wait :lol: :lol:...why've you only planned 12weeks for a 20week bulk comp? pmsl.

every blast i've done since starting pinning has been a big bulk followed by a cut (this is my 2nd blast)...nov-april will be my 3rd....6month blasts at a time is maybe a BIT extreme PMSL. cruise for 2-3month @ 450mg then all go again :lol: hopefully im bigger than the average Jo after 10 years of this


----------



## JANIKvonD

**last nights update**

Managed to squeeze a quick chest sesh in befit the circus

Slight Decline bb-

60kg x 20

100kg x 20

100kg x 15 > 60kg x failure

60kg x failure

Decline cable flys/ superset bw dips

4sets 7plates a side x failure

4sets bw x failure

Tri pushdowns-

3/4stack x 15

Dropset

Stack x 15

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

Incline DB press-

3sets 30s x failure

Cable crunches-

4sets 55 kg x 15

Done.

Circus was ace....not exactly what I was expecting, LOADS of wee acrobatic babes with tiny hot pants & see through dresses lol. Poor tren'd up boady didn't know what to point at

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

morning all btw! same sh!t different day here  nearly the w.e tho! thank fuk......what a fukin week i've had! forgot to day i ate 3/4 of a massive box of sweet popcorn last night + 1/4 bucket of candyfloss ahwell.

today-

vits bla bla

10am- 250g chicken, 50g rice, cashews

12.30- 250g chicken, 75g rice

4pm- 250g chicken, 50g rice, cashews

7pm- 4egg omellete

10pm- tub o quark.

progress atm.....seems non existant to me....seem to be getting fatter pmsl. but then ill look at pics from last week & i'm progressing slowly. no stims this week so looking forward to a big blast of t3/clen to bring me in the final stint...should be good gonna have a week off after this i recon, ill be on holiday but im just gonna chill the fuk out & recharge the batterys...god knows im needing it + got a few wee niggles id like fuked off.


----------



## TELBOR

Circus sounds great, shame tren ruined it 

Hows things mate? Recharge sounds good. I'm defo in need of one, holiday is going to be all out food and alcohol  Haven't got p1ssed since 2006 lol So should be fun!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Circus sounds great, shame tren ruined it
> 
> Hows things mate? Recharge sounds good. I'm defo in need of one, holiday is going to be all out food and alcohol  Haven't got p1ssed since 2006 lol So should be fun!!


i know mate....i know when im needing it, bodys just screaming for it atm & im just losing interest in diet etc....doung daft things. need a week on my erse & ill be ready for it! will prob take another week off just before the bulk comp too, so im in the zone for it 

how am i- other than this^, its been better mate...some home problems going on, should be fine tho. progress wise...feel i've took 1 small step back...but pics etc showing otherwise, just the mindgames setting in again i recon lol. next 2 weeks ill be back on the stims & have set myself the goal of getting my bottome abs to shine threw!!! fairly confidant & tbh....i've already achieved more than i thought i would in this time. it'll be the months between now & november i'm hoping the BIG changes will take place...plenty time


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i know mate....i know when im needing it, bodys just screaming for it atm & im just losing interest in diet etc....doung daft things. need a week on my erse & ill be ready for it! will prob take another week off just before the bulk comp too, so im in the zone for it
> 
> how am i- other than this^, its been better mate...some home problems going on, should be fine tho. progress wise...feel i've took 1 small step back...but pics etc showing otherwise, just the mindgames setting in again i recon lol. next 2 weeks ill be back on the stims & have set myself the goal of getting my bottome abs to shine threw!!! fairly confidant & tbh....i've already achieved more than i thought i would in this time. it'll be the months between now & november i'm hoping the BIG changes will take place...plenty time


Hope home life settles mate. Never nice, does BB'ing have anything to do with it?

You've defo done well mate, see what the run up to november brings. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Hope home life settles mate. Never nice, does BB'ing have anything to do with it?
> 
> You've defo done well mate, see what the run up to november brings. Onwards and upwards!


cheers mate, dont thing BB'ing has anything to do with it (im only away for 3hr a week ffs :lol: ).


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers mate, dont thing BB'ing has anything to do with it (im only away for 3hr a week ffs :lol: ).


ED again? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> ED again? :lol:


ED?

....feeling ur refering to tren madness lol, but no 100% not that mate....infact i feel great on it, possitive thinking.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> ED?
> 
> ....feeling ur refering to tren madness lol, but no 100% not that mate....infact i feel great on it, possitive thinking.


Erectile dysfunction PMSL


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Erectile dysfunction PMSL


LMFAO.....cvnt. DEFO not mate.....back to my usual, sexual predator self  dont know what was going on with that....lasted like 2 weeks then was fine


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> LMFAO.....cvnt. DEFO not mate.....back to my usual, sexual predator self  dont know what was going on with that....lasted like 2 weeks then was fine


Daft sod, thinking I was blaming the tren! 

If my cock stopped working i'd punch it till it woke up :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Daft sod, thinking I was blaming the tren!
> 
> If my cock stopped working i'd punch it till it woke up :lol:


wasnt nice mate....made my mrs pretty paranoid & self consious! so in turn i didnt want to have sex in case i got the flop & made her worse pmsl....which in turn made it worse anyway because i didnt want to have sex :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

got all that to look forward to again! ....because im doing a letro blast after this comp (week after my holiday lol)


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> wasnt nice mate....made my mrs pretty paranoid & self consious! so in turn i didnt want to have sex in case i got the flop & made her worse pmsl....which in turn made it worse anyway because i didnt want to have sex :lol:


You did some turning there mate, so in turn you could of come out to be gay ?



Women get like that, my missus is blooming amazing and i get a boner kissing her when she comes in from work! But she does that woman thing "how are you attracted to me.... i look fat in this.... i'm not sexy!" PMSL

We'll never know how they work mate LOL


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You did some turning there mate, so in turn you could of come out to be gay ?
> 
> 
> 
> Women get like that, my missus is blooming amazing and i get a boner kissing her when she comes in from work! But she does that woman thing "how are you attracted to me.... i look fat in this.... i'm not sexy!" PMSL
> 
> We'll never know how they work mate LOL


So do I, she's ace pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> So do I, she's ace pmsl


I know she is lol

You best of deleted those pics i sent you, wouldn't want your wife asking questions - namely "you couldn't pull her Ben!"

PMSL


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I know she is lol
> 
> You best of deleted those pics i sent you, wouldn't want your wife asking questions - namely "you couldn't pull her Ben!"
> 
> PMSL


Pmsl she clearly goes for skinny weak metrosexuals mate so you're right, I could never pull her :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl she clearly goes for skinny weak metrosexuals mate so you're right, I could never pull her :lol:


Correct, she has great taste


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> I know she is lol
> 
> You best of deleted those pics i sent you, wouldn't want your wife asking questions - namely "you couldn't pull her Ben!"
> 
> PMSL


What and where are these pics you speak off?

:devil2:

Any good @Ginger Ben? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> What and where are these pics you speak off?
> 
> :devil2:
> 
> Any good @Ginger Ben? :lol:


EXACTLY....sharpy was good enough to share his.

tbf....id rather not see rob's other halfs berse (berse- bit between his baws n his erse)


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> EXACTLY....sharpy was good enough to share his.
> 
> tbf....id rather not see rob's other halfs berse (berse- bit between his baws n his erse)


You'd love to see my 2" monster in action!!! 

That's my thumb :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> What and where are these pics you speak off?
> 
> :devil2:
> 
> Any good @Ginger Ben? :lol:


She's a looker alright, wasted on Tom Thumb here :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

update- Jan's being MADE to do cardio tonight....need to 40min power walk home :lol: cvnts


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> She's a looker alright, wasted on Tom Thumb here :lol:


Size isn't everything.... so i keep telling myself


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all....well.....im getting fat again PMSL fuk knows why...just feel i look shyte & am going backwards, then all of a sudden ill get a bit hot & all the veins & abs come flooding back lol...deffo a water thing, fuk knows.actually looking at the pics....i feel i was looking shyte anyway pmsl...think its just tren playing mind games

anyway...nice chilled night last night & personal sh!t looks to be well on the mend. looking forward to a nice w.e with the kids & chilling the fuk out lol. taking them swimming tonight.....so we'll class that as cardio hopefull get a nice back sesh in too!

today-

vits etc

10am- 250g chicken, 75g egg rice, cashews

12.30- 250g chicken, 75g egg rice

4pm- 250g chicken, 75g egg rice, cashews

6pm- swimming

8.30- back/rear delts/traps/abs

9.30- 200g steak, large jacket spud, green beans

my poor puppy's no well  covered my house in shyte & vomit....up half the night wee the little cvnt lol. shame


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> morning all....well.....im getting fat again PMSL fuk knows why...just feel i look shyte & am going backwards, then all of a sudden ill get a bit hot & all the veins & abs come flooding back lol...deffo a water thing, fuk knows.actually looking at the pics....i feel i was looking shyte anyway pmsl...think its just tren playing mind games
> 
> anyway...nice chilled night last night & personal sh!t looks to be well on the mend. looking forward to a nice w.e with the kids & chilling the fuk out lol. taking them swimming tonight.....so we'll class that as cardio hopefull get a nice back sesh in too!
> 
> today-
> 
> vits etc
> 
> 10am- 250g chicken, 75g egg rice, cashews
> 
> 12.30- 250g chicken, 75g egg rice
> 
> 4pm- 250g chicken, 75g egg rice, cashews
> 
> 6pm- swimming
> 
> 8.30- back/rear delts/traps/abs
> 
> 9.30- 200g steak, large jacket spud, green beans
> 
> my poor puppy's no well  covered my house in shyte & vomit....up half the night wee the little cvnt lol. shame


Gash diet and no cardio. Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Gash diet and no cardio. Lol


my diet is TERRIBLE atm for sure :thumb: ...just too busy to fuk about with anything else


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> my diet is TERRIBLE atm for sure :thumb: ...just too busy to fuk about with anything else


Yeah that's fair enough mate, was only messing. Other stuff comes first for us all ultimately


----------



## tonyc74

diets ok mate to be fair but i would swap the rice in two of those meals and just have the cashews

have the rice and chicken pre workout, should allow you to trim up a bit and keep the weights at the right level in the gym....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that's fair enough mate, was only messing. Other stuff comes first for us all ultimately


gonna change diet MAJORLY after my week off & run upto bulk comp.


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> diets ok mate to be fair but i would swap the rice in two of those meals and just have the cashews
> 
> have the rice and chicken pre workout, should allow you to trim up a bit and keep the weights at the right level in the gym....


exactly what i woulda done mate....infact i dont like having carbs & fats in the same meal, but theres no way i can eat a dry chicken & a handfull of cashews :lol: best i can manage ATM


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> exactly what i woulda done mate....infact i dont like having carbs & fats in the same meal, but theres no way i can eat a dry chicken & a handfull of cashews :lol: best i can manage ATM


no mate i usually have whey and evoo or salmon and eggs or mince with some melted cheese as pro fat meals or chicken avocado but i dont buy them too expensive for me at the minute!


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> no mate i usually have whey and evoo or salmon and eggs or mince with some melted cheese as pro fat meals or chicken avocado but i dont buy them too expensive for me at the minute!


u just pour evoo in a shake pmsl....mink.

but yeh....the rest will be added. gonna really knuckle down on diet for a while


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> u just pour evoo in a shake pmsl....mink.
> 
> but yeh....the rest will be added. gonna really knuckle down on diet for a while


u cant even taste the evoo u *** !


----------



## Ginger Ben

tonyc74 said:


> diets ok mate to be fair but i would swap the rice in two of those meals and just have the cashews
> 
> have the rice and chicken pre workout, should allow you to trim up a bit and keep the weights at the right level in the gym....


If he was actually eating the diet he posts every day I'd agree with you mate :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> If he was actually eating the diet he posts every day I'd agree with you mate :lol:


LMFAO.....should really start posting my diet at the end of the day


----------



## tonyc74

Ginger Ben said:


> If he was actually eating the diet he posts every day I'd agree with you mate :lol:


u know those chicken meals are made in KFC not his own kitchen the Scottish heathen!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning lovers everyone have a good friday?...yeh?....good. swimming was ace, food was spot on yesterday & had my boaby wet for the first time this week so...all in all a good day my end.

didnt get to the gym for a back sesh obviously...so will TRY to get down tonight for a good blast in the new gym...but fuk knows if ill have time. DID MY FIRST DELT JAB THIS MORNING ...never looked up how to do it properly...but i have a good idea lol, went in an absolute dream!...tren was a bit nippyu going in (as usual) & left me with a slight dead shoulder....but all good can give my quads a well deserved breather pmsl.

gonna lose a pile of weight over this w.e....why?...because my mates comin upto mine for a bevy....my burd is taking the kids to stay with her mate....which means ill be baw deep in coke (yes....i tell you EVERYTHING...nothing to hide, wether u aprove or not ). anyway..should be a giggle. doing the usual..visiting grandparents etc today.

food-

7am- 150g steak stirfry, 50ml double cream, 50g mushroom rice.

10am- laurne n egg roll.

12.30- 250g chicken, 50g rice

3.30- 250g chicken, 50g rice

5.30- back/traps/abs/reardelts

7pm- 2 tuna, pasta, mayo, sweetcorn

^this'll prob be me until sunday night lol....then ill have a roast.

BOOM


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hamster said:


> Morning you!
> 
> Hope you get to the gym for a back session!
> 
> Coke! Tut :whistling:
> 
> Have a good evening.


haha  it's the mother of all fat burners  been off all stims for over a week now, so if im gonna have a wee blow out...nows the best time with the lowest risk tbh (not that it stops me anyway lol)

i hope i get the sesh in too! have a great w.e pal x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hamster said:


> Each to there own lol.
> 
> Although I know a girl that competes and her only fat burner is Coke lol.
> 
> You have good one too x


i like this girl.


----------



## XRichHx

Must be good coke, cant say I see the fuss with it, had a bigger high off jack3d.


----------



## Sharpy76

XRichHx said:


> Must be good coke, cant say I see the fuss with it, had a bigger high off jack3d.


Lol, you need to find yourself a new class A supplier i think:lol:


----------



## XRichHx

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, you need to find yourself a new class A supplier i think:lol:


I think so.


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Must be good coke, cant say I see the fuss with it, had a bigger high off jack3d.


Lol, deffo need a new supplier mate.....mine is strong as fuk, but it's not like a kat hit...still a good fritter tho lol


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol, deffo need a new supplier mate.....mine is strong as fuk, but it's not like a kat hit...still a good fritter tho lol


Perhaps im expecting too much? I only started reccys in like April...


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> morning lovers everyone have a good friday?...yeh?....good. swimming was ace, food was spot on yesterday & had my boaby wet for the first time this week so...all in all a good day my end.
> 
> didnt get to the gym for a back sesh obviously...so will TRY to get down tonight for a good blast in the new gym...but fuk knows if ill have time. DID MY FIRST DELT JAB THIS MORNING ...never looked up how to do it properly...but i have a good idea lol, went in an absolute dream!...tren was a bit nippyu going in (as usual) & left me with a slight dead shoulder....but all good can give my quads a well deserved breather pmsl.
> 
> gonna lose a pile of weight over this w.e....why?...because my mates comin upto mine for a bevy....my burd is taking the kids to stay with her mate....which means ill be baw deep in coke (yes....i tell you EVERYTHING...nothing to hide, wether u aprove or not ). anyway..should be a giggle. doing the usual..visiting grandparents etc today.
> 
> food-
> 
> 7am- 150g steak stirfry, 50ml double cream, 50g mushroom rice.
> 
> 10am- laurne n egg roll.
> 
> 12.30- 250g chicken, 50g rice
> 
> 3.30- 250g chicken, 50g rice
> 
> 5.30- back/traps/abs/reardelts
> 
> 7pm- 2 tuna, pasta, mayo, sweetcorn
> 
> ^this'll prob be me until sunday night lol....then ill have a roast.
> 
> BOOM


Nice,how no heart failure please though

Me and Mrs are about to add in stims to our cardio,though not coke as it is too hard on us oldies:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Perhaps im expecting too much? I only started reccys in like April...


You'll know it's good when every person u meet, IMEDIATELY becomes you're best mate lol.



biglbs said:


> Nice,how no heart failure please though
> 
> Me and Mrs are about to add in stims to our cardio,though not coke as it is too hard on us oldies:lol:


Haha, mad shegger x


----------



## JANIKvonD

So it begins.....

Managed to get a sesh in

Back n delts

Olympic ring pull ups-

3 sets x failure

Superset with DB side laterals-

3sets 15kg each hand x failure

DB rows-

25kg x 15

30kg x 15

40kg x 15

50kg x 10

Superset with plate raises-

3sets x failure

Straight arm lateral pushdowns-

1/2 stack x 15

3:4 stack x 15

Dropset

Stack x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

Superset with standing face pulls-

3sets 1/2 stack x failure

DB hammer curls-

3sets 20s x failure

Superset with close hammer pulldowns-

3sets 1/2 stack x failure

Done. Went to the bb gym, veins in my arms were looking good, getting strains at sertain points on them? Looks good anyway


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> You'll know it's good when every person u meet, IMEDIATELY becomes you're best mate lol.


Haha yeah, I prefer MDMA though, gimme the pills!!!


----------



## XRichHx

You like your supersets! Feel it works better than regular set work or just time issue?


----------



## Sharpy76

XRichHx said:


> Haha yeah, I prefer MDMA though, gimme the pills!!!


Yeah, can't go wrong with a bit of mandy!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> You like your supersets! Feel it works better than regular set work or just time issue?


i superset when im training 2 body parts that dont weaken the other mate...just to keep intensity up. be there all night if i did all that seperate lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning family. 2 weeks to go eh.....im happy to say, after that w.e...i'm well & truley back on track with the fat loss got some nice strains coming threw on chest now ...abs are out slighly more. i feel pretty fukin horrid today tho lol.

glad to say everything is going great in regards to my personal shyte now....feeling great atm + the change to my favourite season....good times

got a wedding on friday...bought the wee man his kilt etc, i went down to see it & ended up buying myself 1 too lol (so we'll be matching ) woman was having a nightmare trying to get suff to fit me...ended up with a 48" jacket & she's having to bring the waist into 34" lol (34" round my belly button?).

today-

7am- 2 reese's PB cups, 400mg co-codemal lol, vits etc.

8.30- handfull cashews

10am- 250g chicken, 50g rice

12.30- 250g chicken, 50g rice, 2g vitC, cashews

4pm- 250g chicken, 50g rice.

6pm- training (supposed to be legs...will see how that goes lol, might end up just a blast of arms).

7pm- 250g steak, jacket spud.

8.30- BED


----------



## Dai Jones

good hear all is better :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> good hear all is better :thumb:


cheers dai...thank fuk


----------



## Keeks

Good to see you're back on it now, and hope you've come too again after weekend!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Good to see you're back on it now, and hope you've come too again after weekend!


yeh back'ish at it lol....still fuk'd tbh. another early night tonight & ill be braw


----------



## JANIKvonD

meal 1 a bit later than planned....but chicken & rice it was  + made the rest of my meals for the day....so fuk u all


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> meal 1 a bit later than planned....but chicken & rice it was  + made the rest of my meals for the day....so fuk u all


Eating chicken and rice too as we speak


----------



## JANIKvonD

update....started eating the big bag of rock i had sitting....cant seem to stop myself now :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> morning family. 2 weeks to go eh.....im happy to say, after that w.e...i'm well & truley back on track with the fat loss got some nice strains coming threw on chest now ...abs are out slighly more. i feel pretty fukin horrid today tho lol.
> 
> glad to say everything is going great in regards to my personal shyte now....feeling great atm + the change to my favourite season....good times
> 
> got a wedding on friday...bought the wee man his kilt etc, i went down to see it & ended up buying myself 1 too lol (so we'll be matching ) woman was having a nightmare trying to get suff to fit me...ended up with a 48" jacket & she's having to bring the waist into 34" lol (34" round my belly button?).
> 
> today-
> 
> 7am- 2 reese's PB cups, 400mg co-codemal lol, vits etc.
> 
> 8.30- handfull cashews
> 
> 10am- 250g chicken, 50g rice
> 
> 12.30- 250g chicken, 50g rice, 2g vitC, cashews
> 
> 4pm- 250g chicken, 50g rice.
> 
> 6pm- training (supposed to be legs...will see how that goes lol, might end up just a blast of arms).
> 
> 7pm- 250g steak, jacket spud.
> 
> 8.30- BED


Glad the personal stuff is working itself out and how cute must your boy look in his kilt?! Not sure about you with those legs though:lol:

Are you ready for England to spank your a$$ on Wednesday or aren't you a footy fan?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> update....started eating the big bag of rock i had sitting....cant seem to stop myself now :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Glad the personal stuff is working itself out and how cute must your boy look in his kilt?! Not sure about you with those legs though:lol:
> 
> Are you ready for England to spank your a$$ on Wednesday or aren't you a footy fan?!


my legs are shexy a fooook  yeh wee man will look great, he's got a couple hugo boss suits as well pmsl...cvnts better dressed than me!

not a footy fan bud


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> not a footy fan bud


GHEY.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> GHEY.


like there was any doubt


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> ....*so fuk u all*


i hope you don't, or you really will be tired....  x afternoon by the way...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> i hope you don't, or you really will be tired....  x afternoon by the way...


ill keep some in the tank for ya flubs  lol...afternoon pal, hows ya? x


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> ill keep some in the tank for ya [Redacted]  lol...afternoon pal, hows ya? x


Good thanks..busy as anything...looking forward to seeing your stick legs hanging out from under your quilt! I mean kilt...hee heee....cough....awwee soz..just mucking...would love a piccie of your ickle ankle biter in his get up though, I bet he's as cute as anything! and don't FFS let him feed himself...hahahahahaahaaa...

awwee......so cute...bleurrrrgghh...no really...so cute...:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Good thanks..busy as anything...looking forward to seeing your stick legs hanging out from under your quilt! I mean kilt...hee heee....cough....awwee soz..just mucking...would love a piccie of your ickle ankle biter in his get up though, I bet he's as cute as anything! and don't FFS let him feed himself...hahahahahaahaaa...
> 
> awwee......so cute...bleurrrrgghh...no really...so cute...:laugh:


ill try get a pic of us both lifting our kilts for ya


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> ill try get a pic of us both lifting our kilts for ya


This will score extra points in the bulk comp! :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> This will score extra points in the bulk comp! :whistling: :thumb:


lol, that would be an ace pic!


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, that would be an ace pic!


Don't let us down then Jan!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Don't let us down then Jan!


i've never wore a kilt before....but i am 100% going comando! my mrs is fighting with me about it tho saying the kids will keep pulling it up at the wedding :lol:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> i've never wore a kilt before....but i am 100% going comando! my mrs is fighting with me about it tho saying the kids will keep pulling it up at the wedding :lol:


 :lol: But if you're wearing a kilt, you've got to do it in true style and go comando. You'll just have to be aware at all times and on boaby attack watch.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> :lol: But if you're wearing a kilt, you've got to do it in true style and go comando. You'll just have to be aware at all times and on boaby attack watch.


i dont care about my boaby getting flashed....& my mrs knows this.....thats why she's saying im not :lol: canna wait to get it on tbh


----------



## JANIKvonD

Foods went to plan.... But add half a bag of broken rock & a large tub of mint choc brownie icecream

Feeling pretty good about myself tbh...looking the leanest I have yet & start the clen/t3 again tomorrow (swerved them today...thought it best lol).

Chest quads tris-

Flat DBS-

20kg each hand x 15

30kg x 15

40kg x 12

50kg x 10

40kg x failure

Not done DB press for soooo Fukin long! Happy enough tho..big pump

Front bb squat-

40kg x 15

60kg x 12

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

Allowed me to go PROPER ATG...felt great tbh, will do these every time now

Dips-

Bw x 25

Bw x 20

Bw x 20

Bw x 15

Single leg plate loaded quad extension-

15kg x 15

30kg x 15

40kg x 12

40kg x 10

Superset with

Standing behind the head DB extension-

2sets 12.5 x failure

Incline smith-

2sets 80kg x 15

Cable crossover- (proper ones)

7plated a side x 10

6plates x 10

5 x 10

4 x failure > 2 x failure

Incline DB skulls-

3 sets 17.5s x failure (12-15)

Done. Went to the bb gym...really loving the place tbh

Off for some fanjitas night night xx


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

nice work mate. enjoy your fajitas (at least I think that's what you were trying to say)


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dirk McQuickly said:


> nice work mate. enjoy your fajitas (at least I think that's what you were trying to say)


Thank you matey! Yes fajitas followed by flange.... Flanjitas


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> Thank you matey! Yes fajitas followed by flange.... Flanjitas


wozza flange Jan? you must have been full if you stuffed your face on fajitas, I can only have one and I've had enough, you prolly had about 50 knowing you and your hollow legs...hahaha...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> wozza flange Jan? you must have been full if you stuffed your face on fajitas, I can only have one and I've had enough, you prolly had about 50 knowing you and your hollow legs...hahaha...


A flange is....that spot on a female.... Pmsl

I had 5...they were superb


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> A flange is....that spot on a female.... Pmsl
> 
> I had 5...they were superb


oh... :blush: :laugh: never heard it called that before....snigger snigger.....

leaves quietly.........


----------



## XRichHx

Chet quads and tris?

Fancied a mix up did you?


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Chet quads and tris?
> 
> Fancied a mix up did you?


Only gonna manage 2 seshs this week bud


----------



## JANIKvonD

Morning!! Kids back at school today & my little Lucy starts primary1  feeling old. Had an ace sleep...some crazy zombie dreams....superb 

Start back on clen/t3 today so we'll see what the next 2ish week brings. (Not a Fukin lot I'm guessing lol)

Today (rest day)-

6.30- 1chicken fajita wrap lol (that my mrs left) 100mg t3/100mcg clen. 1ml test 1ml tren

10am- 50g rice 250g chicken cashews

2pm-50 g rice 250g chicken

5.30- 4 egg omellete

9pm- 200g salmon

Leaving work for an hour to see my daughter into her first day....won't be long until I can throw them out my house


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Mr VD! Sounds like you have been partying hard and eating sh!te - nothing new there eh :whistling: Hope your daughter enjoys her first day of school - try not to sob too hard!

x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Mr VD! Sounds like you have been partying hard and eating sh!te - nothing new there eh :whistling: Hope your daughter enjoys her first day of school - try not to sob too hard!
> 
> x


lol, you've missed everything Jo...i got naked ffs.

yup...currently munching away on a big bit of rock  ...its all good.

she LOVES it... tbf she's been in there plenty times getting her sister etc, so she knew what to expect. FEEL AULD


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, you've missed everything Jo...i got naked ffs.
> 
> yup...currently munching away on a big bit of *cock*  ...its all good.
> 
> FEEL AULD - *that's cos I am.....*


Fixed for ya... :whistling: Bet you missed me eh? Now off to check out the naked shots...do I have far to scroll back??


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Fixed for ya... :whistling: Bet you missed me eh? Now off to check out the naked shots...do I have far to scroll back??


deffo 

not in here dont think....cant mind where they were :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Moarnin, nice early night last night & spent some well needed chill time with the mrs....watched 'wee man' great movie.

Today-

7am- clen/t3/vits

10am- 200g salmon fillet

1.30- 200g steak, 50g basmati

4pm- 250g chicken 50g basmati

6pm- train.. Back/hams/rear delts/traps/ biceps...ouch

7.30- 200g steak 1jacket spud

9.30- cashews


----------



## JANIKvonD

Did a back/biceps last night-

Wide grip pull-ups (overhand)

Bw x 13

Bw x 10

Bw x 9

Full rom..controlled

Superset with bb shrugs-

120kg x failure

120kg x failure

120kg x failure

Very little rest between everything.

Straight arm lateral pushdowns-

36kg x 12

36kg x 12

36 kg x 12

36kg x 12 > 15kg x failure

Superset with rope curls-

30kg x 15

30kg x 15

30kg x failure > 15kg x failure

Supported chest EZ row-

60kg x 20

60kg x 20

60kg x failure

60kg x failure ouch

Superset with DB curls-

15s x failure

15 x failure

15kg x failure

Close grip hammer pulldown-

70kg x 10 fuked

50kg x 15

50kg x 15

Superset with rear delt cable flys-

8kg a side x 10

6kg x 12

6kg x failure > 3kg x failure

Doesn't look like much weight...but fuk me there nails lol.

Stinging hammer curls (across the body)

1set 17.5s x failure

Done. Pump was near unbearable....never had that with the first blast of clen?...fuk knows.

Today ( rest day)-

6am- clen/t3/vits

10am- 250g chicken 1 jacket spud

12.30- 250g chicken 1 jacket spud

4pm- 250g chicken 1 jacket spud

7pm- 4eggs scrambled 4 bacon

10pm- tub o quark.


----------



## 25434

Morning cheeky pants.......have a good day


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Morning cheeky pants.......have a good day


morning fwubs....p!shing down here today (which i LOVE  ) have a great 1 x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hamster said:


> Morning Jank.
> 
> No rain here but sky doesn't look too happy so maybe some later.
> 
> Have a good day!


moarning hammy! its stopped here now...still dull as fook, was out with Hugo early doors & it was LASHING down....honestly love the rain.

have an ace 1 x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hamster said:


> Suns out here but sky is black as fook
> 
> *Yes I love the rain too*.


soulmates.....if we had souls


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> Did a back/biceps last night-
> 
> Wide grip pull-ups (overhand)
> 
> Bw x 13
> 
> Bw x 10
> 
> Bw x 9
> 
> Full rom..controlled
> 
> Superset with bb shrugs-
> 
> 120kg x failure
> 
> 120kg x failure
> 
> 120kg x failure
> 
> Very little rest between everything.
> 
> Straight arm lateral pushdowns-
> 
> 36kg x 12
> 
> 36kg x 12
> 
> 36 kg x 12
> 
> 36kg x 12 > 15kg x failure
> 
> Superset with rope curls-
> 
> 30kg x 15
> 
> 30kg x 15
> 
> 30kg x failure > 15kg x failure
> 
> Supported chest EZ row-
> 
> 60kg x 20
> 
> 60kg x 20
> 
> 60kg x failure
> 
> 60kg x failure ouch
> 
> Superset with DB curls-
> 
> 15s x failure
> 
> 15 x failure
> 
> 15kg x failure
> 
> Close grip hammer pulldown-
> 
> 70kg x 10 fuked
> 
> 50kg x 15
> 
> 50kg x 15
> 
> Superset with rear delt cable flys-
> 
> 8kg a side x 10
> 
> 6kg x 12
> 
> 6kg x failure > 3kg x failure
> 
> Doesn't look like much weight...but fuk me there nails lol.
> 
> Stinging hammer curls (across the body)
> 
> 1set 17.5s x failure
> 
> Done. Pump was near unbearable....never had that with the first blast of clen?...fuk knows.
> 
> Today ( rest day)-
> 
> 6am- clen/t3/vits
> 
> 10am- 250g chicken 1 jacket spud
> 
> 12.30- 250g chicken 1 jacket spud
> 
> 4pm- 250g chicken 1 jacket spud
> 
> 7pm- 4eggs scrambled 4 bacon
> 
> 10pm- tub o quark.


cracking session there Yan


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hamster said:


> Don't have a soul... The devil has mine... and my heart is defiantly a swinging brick.


speaking of bricks.....this tren is killing me :whistling: :lol:



Dai Jones said:


> cracking session there Yan


cheers dai!...cramps all over today


----------



## Beklet

Did someone say naked shots?


----------



## 25434

Beklet said:


> Did someone say naked shots?


Nekkidshotsornonekkid......errrmmm.....uuurrrr.....I think? Not sure if tat worked really but hey, I'm a game gal......

Silently hoping cheekypAnts puts his thumb over the winkie to save our delicate eyeballs:tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Beklet said:


> Did someone say naked shots?





Flubs said:


> Nekkidshotsornonekkid......errrmmm.....uuurrrr.....I think? Not sure if tat worked really but hey, I'm a game gal......
> 
> Silently hoping cheekypAnts puts his thumb over the winkie to save our delicate eyeballs:tongue:


we all getting nekit today?  morning lovers  x


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> we all getting nekit today?  morning lovers  x


You first!!! :tongue: Have a good day! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> You first!!! :tongue: Have a good day! :thumb:


u gonna follow suit keeks?  u know im game :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

oh & YOU TOO!!! x


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> u gonna follow suit keeks?  u know im game :lol:


Saturdays for me....you know that! :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Saturdays for me....you know that! :tongue:


then saturday u will have to wait! + dont be thinking, when u move in....that we're only getting nekit on a saturday! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning u bunch of sexual folkers!!!

....i have sinned yesterdays food was-

10am- 2 large cheeseburgers with onions & T/S

1pm- 500g chicken, 2 jacket spuds, half tub of coleslaw

6pm- 12 minifillets, 2 chips, 1/2 large popcorn chicken....gravy.

9.30- tub of ben & jerrys blondie brownie (this is BY FAR...the best one yet!!!) ate this while in a nice bubble bath PMSL.

know what the scary thing is?...im still leaner this morning loving this clen/t3 lol.

today...is not any better as i've run out of food without realising until i was about to walk out the door for work

6.30- clen/t3 & a fudge choc brownie milkshake

10am- roll van

12.30- Mcdonalds

4.30- pizza

6pm- wedding in my kilt

wut cut?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

today on vein watch-

-(right side)from the mein vein that runs up the middle of my bicep..got a new 1 branching down the OUTSIDE of my arm (never had 1 here before).

-(right side)the chunky vein that runs up the middle of my inner arm..i've got about 4 or 5 branching out both ways toward the elbow side.

-(left side) about half a dozen skinny wee fukers started creeping out from inner elbow/inner arm.

-upper chest/collar bone is now the most defined its ever been & the veins (when im tensing) travel all the way accross the 'join'...looks like stitches actually lol.

-neck...fukil'el...got LOADS on my neck now (front at least lol) very skinny but proper POP out.

-upper chest in general has a few chunky new ones...takes some squeezing to get them out full tho.

-QUADS seein new ones every day atm...still look p!sh tho

-calfs...got some crackers there now...i like my calfs tbh, IMO VERY genetically gifted there....just need trained now lol.

- lower /side abs..got chunky veins on my lower tummy/groin area...there slowly creeping up the sides on my abs..up quite high now.

- lats...couple veins on lats poping now...never had that before.

happy chappy


----------



## XRichHx

How the **** do you half a kilo of chicken in one sitting?!


----------



## TELBOR

XRichHx said:


> How the **** do you half a kilo of chicken in one sitting?!


He cooks it down to 100g mate

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

XRichHx said:


> How the **** do you half a kilo of chicken in one sitting?!


He weighs it in the bun and includes the hash brown, cheese and secret recipe coating


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> How the **** do you half a kilo of chicken in one sitting?!


Piece of p!ss tbh...as long as I've got a carb source lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Pics WILL be supplied


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> Pics WILL be supplied


Weel the time its taking ya, You must be painting them with oil ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Weel the time its taking ya, You must be painting them with oil ?


Pics of 500g chicken meals.....there is very little chicken consumed on cheat w.es


----------



## sxbarnes

JANIKvonD said:


> morning u bunch of sexual folkers!!!
> 
> today on vein watch-
> 
> -(right side)from the mein vein that runs up the middle of my bicep..got a new 1 branching down the OUTSIDE of my arm (never had 1 here before).
> 
> -(right side)the chunky vein that runs up the middle of my inner arm..i've got about 4 or 5 branching out both ways toward the elbow side.
> 
> -(left side) about half a dozen skinny wee fukers started creeping out from inner elbow/inner arm.
> 
> -upper chest/collar bone is now the most defined its ever been & the veins (when im tensing) travel all the way accross the 'join'...looks like stitches actually lol.
> 
> -neck...fukil'el...got LOADS on my neck now (front at least lol) very skinny but proper POP out.
> 
> -upper chest in general has a few chunky new ones...takes some squeezing to get them out full tho.
> 
> -QUADS seein new ones every day atm...still look p!sh tho
> 
> -calfs...got some crackers there now...i like my calfs tbh, IMO VERY genetically gifted there....just need trained now lol.
> 
> - lower /side abs..got chunky veins on my lower tummy/groin area...there slowly creeping up the sides on my abs..up quite high now.
> 
> - lats...couple veins on lats poping now...never had that before.
> 
> happy chappy


Loving vein watch mate. I do it too. I mean to myself


----------



## JANIKvonD

Chest n delts-

Flat DBS (week2)-

25kg each hand x 15

35kg x 15

50kg x 12

40kg x failure > 20kg x failure

Face pulls-

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x failure

Superset with dips-

Bw x 20

Bw x 20

Bw x failure

Cable crossovers-

7plates a side x 10

7p x 10

7p x 10

7p x failure

Superset with front plate raises-

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x 10

20kg x failure

Cable side laterals-

4plates x 12

4plates x 12

4plates x 15

4 plates x failure

Superset with tri pushdowns (Vbar)-

Stack x 10

Stack x 10

Stack x. 10

Stack x failure

Done. Fuked.


----------



## tyramhall

Looking good bro!


----------



## JANIKvonD

tyramhall said:


> Looking good bro!


Cheers Paul


----------



## Dai Jones

Traps n delts looking good


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning ya'll. bodys in bits today!....foods gonna be terrible today (as its my birthday) :lol: so kids forced some chocolate burfday cake down my thoat  mrs bought be shoes that are a size too small & a top thats too small :lol: ...good work. she fukin forgot about it!...went in yesterday...bought the first thing she seen, so the poor wee lass is taking it all back today lol, its the thought that counts eh.....in this case...lack of it! anyway.. we're saving it for friday & having a date night without the kids 

have a good ane x


----------



## tonyc74

happy birthday von d cant imagine diet can be worse than normal lol ! x


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> morning ya'll. bodys in bits today!....foods gonna be terrible today (as its my birthday) :lol: so kids forced some chocolate burfday cake down my thoat  mrs bought be shoes that are a size too small & a top thats too small :lol: ...good work. she fukin forgot about it!...went in yesterday...bought the first thing she seen, so the poor wee lass is taking it all back today lol, its the thought that counts eh.....in this case...lack of it! anyway.. we're saving it for friday & having a date night without the kids
> 
> have a good ane x


Happy burfday baw bag


----------



## Sharpy76

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MATE!!!!!!*

We'll also need pics of all the sexy sh!te you'll be eating today


----------



## Dai Jones

happy b-day dude!! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> happy birthday von d cant imagine diet can be worse than normal lol ! x





Ginger Ben said:


> Happy burfday baw bag





Sharpy76 said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY MATE!!!!!!*
> 
> We'll also need pics of all the sexy sh!te you'll be eating today





Dai Jones said:


> happy b-day dude!! :thumb:


cheers lads!!

will do @Sharpy76 ...will need to wait until 5.30 to see this cake tho


----------



## sxbarnes

Happy Burp Day Jan!


----------



## B4PJS

Happy burfday bawbag!


----------



## JANIKvonD

sxbarnes said:


> Happy Burp Day Jan!


cheers mucker :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Happy burfday bawbag!


thanks babe x


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> thanks babe x


No problems gorgeous


----------



## tyramhall

Happy birthday mate.

You training today then?


----------



## bluejoanna

Happy Birthday s£x pest. Hope you have an awesome day x


----------



## onthebuild

Ahem.. let me get my scots filter turned on...

Here's tae ye, wha's like ye? Damned few an' they're a' deid!


----------



## JANIKvonD

tyramhall said:


> Happy birthday mate.
> 
> You training today then?


cheers bud, NOPE  last few episodes of walking dead tonight hopefully 



bluejoanna said:


> Happy Birthday s£x pest. Hope you have an awesome day x


cheers, ma dirty bit on the side  x



onthebuild said:


> Ahem.. let me get my scots filter turned on...
> 
> Here's tae ye, wha's like ye? Damned few an' they're a' deid!


no sure where u copied this from...but the translation..

"here's to you, who's like you? not many and there all dead"

....fukin nuggit :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers bud, NOPE  last few episodes of walking dead tonight hopefully
> 
> cheers, ma dirty bit on the side  x
> 
> no sure where u copied this from...but the translation..
> 
> "here's to you, who's like you? not many and there all dead"
> 
> ....fukin nuggit :lol:


Its all welsh to me mate. Or are you irish? One of them less developed countries, cant remember which, youre all sh1t at sports


----------



## jon-kent

Happy birthday fcuk nugget :thumbup1:

Dread to think what you'll eat today haha


----------



## JANIKvonD

jon-kent said:


> Happy birthday fcuk nugget :thumbup1:
> 
> Dread to think what you'll eat today haha


lol, thank you brother.

not too bad tbh-

7am- choc cake & a cuppa

10am- 3 lorne sausage (square sausage) 4 bacon, melted cheese & tom sauce on a big tiger baguette. caramal slice. packet of cheese & onion chrisps.

12.30- thinking burgerking.

5.30- big plate of nachos the mrs said shes gonna make me for coming in.

6pm- more cake

9.30- mrs is making a 'special tea'...dunno what it is yet, prob a fukin kebab pmsl.

+ got a big bag of giant buttons & pringles sitting.


----------



## tonyc74

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, thank you brother.
> 
> not too bad tbh-
> 
> 7am- choc cake & a cuppa
> 
> 10am- 3 lorne sausage (square sausage) 4 bacon, melted cheese & tom sauce on a big tiger baguette. caramal slice. packet of cheese & onion chrisps.
> 
> 12.30- thinking burgerking.
> 
> 5.30- big plate of nachos the mrs said shes gonna make me for coming in.
> 
> 6pm- more cake
> 
> 9.30- mrs is making a 'special tea'...dunno what it is yet, prob a fukin kebab pmsl.
> 
> + got a big bag of giant buttons & pringles sitting.


Come on pics of food!

The ten am sounds monstrous I'd be on the toilet all day!


----------



## Greshie

Happy Birthday mucker


----------



## need2bodybuild

Looking good buddy. Happy Birthday!! Enjoy the food man


----------



## JANIKvonD

tonyc74 said:


> Come on pics of food!
> 
> The ten am sounds monstrous I'd be on the toilet all day!


Not took pics mate lol, 1 slice of cake left....ill take a pic when I wake from my nacho coma



Greshie said:


> Happy Birthday mucker


Cheers buddy!!



need2bodybuild said:


> Looking good buddy. Happy Birthday!! Enjoy the food man


Thanks mucker! I am indeed


----------



## TELBOR

Bit of a let down no pics from the Birthday boy :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

have i still got this in the bag then

@roblet ....this water drop thing....am i reading this rite...3 GALLON of water a day?! as in 15 fukin liters??!

anyway...thats me started my low carb for a few days lol. food today is!-

7am- 4boiled eggs mashed up with butter

10am- 250g chicken, big handfull of spinage, 1/2 yellow pepper, 1/2 avacado.

12.30- 300g fat free natural yogurt (with some banana flavdrops), 2 TB spoons of peanutbutter.

4pm- 250g chicken, big handfull of spinage, 1/2 yellow pepper, 1/2 avacado.

6.30- train legs

7.30- 250g chicken + massive salad, 2 boiled eggs

10pm-200ml fat free yogurt, 2 TB spoons PB.

+ 3 fukin GALLON of water. ran out of bloody vitC tho lol. pile it in tonight....be up all night p!ssing but hey-ho. gotta try deplete glysogen stores so might throw some extra bits n bobs in with legs


----------



## bluejoanna

Janny - I spied the following things in your diet...

Spinach

yellow pepper

massive salad

natural yoghurt

fat free yoghurt

WTF?? What have you done with Mr VD - I want him back!! He would NEVER eat so cleanly.....x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Janny - I spied the following things in your diet...
> 
> Spinach
> 
> yellow pepper
> 
> massive salad
> 
> natural yoghurt
> 
> fat free yoghurt
> 
> WTF?? What have you done with Mr VD - I want him back!! He would NEVER eat so cleanly.....x


Haha, I think my body will reject it & ill be in hospital for my week off next week!

Meal 2-


----------



## JANIKvonD

Morning all, got a compliment this morning as I was doing my usual nekit strut "you're legs are getting bigger"....now this...coming from the womin who doesn't notice a 2stone drop in bf since 13weeks ago..is really a big deal to me pmsl.

Today ( rest day...although think ill go do some delts)

7am- 200g natural fat free yogurt, spoon of PB

10am- 250g chicken, big handful spinage, 1/2 a pepper, 1/2 avacado.

12.30- 4boiled eggs mashed with butter

3.30- 250g chicken, big handful spinage, 1/2 a pepper, 1/2 avacado.

6pm- 250g chicken, big salad, spoon of PB

9.30- 4egg omellete.

12ish lt water, clen\t3, 10g bit C


----------



## XRichHx

Nice diet, becoming a veggie you fkn fairy?


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Nice diet, becoming a veggie you fkn fairy?


Ended up having this for tea


----------



## XRichHx

JANIKvonD said:


> Ended up having this for tea
> 
> View attachment 133896


That's better


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> That's better


Just firing threw this ATM


----------



## Talaria

JANIKvonD said:


> Just firing threw this ATM
> 
> View attachment 133897


Where's the Irn Bru?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sorry men, journo's taken a back seater sinse the 10week comp. update- I've put on a wee bit extra water/fat in the past week, went into holiday mode a bit early & started binging more than usual lol. Taking a week off the gym etc this week...recharge the batteries & see what damage I can do to my body fat over the next 10weeks before bulk comp 

So current condition-



Made a fair dent in it.... Next 10weeks will be where the magic happens!


----------



## XRichHx

Legs are looking a lot better than before mate. you pumping them hard?


----------



## sxbarnes

JANIKvonD said:


> Sorry men, journo's taken a back seater sinse the 10week comp. update- I've put on a wee bit extra water/fat in the past week, went into holiday mode a bit early & started binging more than usual lol. Taking a week off the gym etc this week...recharge the batteries & see what damage I can do to my body fat over the next 10weeks before bulk comp
> 
> So current condition-
> 
> View attachment 134215
> View attachment 134216
> View attachment 134217
> View attachment 134218
> View attachment 134219
> View attachment 134220
> View attachment 134217
> 
> 
> Made a fair dent in it.... Next 10weeks will be where the magic happens!


Back good legs good. Well wot else is there? You've won !


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Legs are looking a lot better than before mate. you pumping them hard?


Yeh mate hitting them properly the past 10-12 weeks...there coming on rapidly, THANK FUK lol. Think that's why my weight hasn't dropped to stupid low ( other than the fact I'm still fat pmsl).



sxbarnes said:


> Back good legs good. Well wot else is there? You've won !


Cheers bud


----------



## sxbarnes

Thought you'd like that haha:bounce:


----------



## sxbarnes

Of course everyone would have lost if sharpy put in those week 10 photos


----------



## JANIKvonD

Well.....back to the fuking grind today! Doesn't even feel like I've been off lol, gonna make sure the kids are off school when I take my holidays from now on. Camping up Faskally was excellent!..kids loved it & when we got home, they made me build there small tent in there bedroom & they've been sleeping in it since pmsl.

Back ony cutting diet today, no cheats 

Chest tonight


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hamster said:


> Morning you.
> 
> Yep don't ya just love Monday morning grind....gotta be the best feeling in the world .....not :cursing:
> 
> Hope you had a nice time away and sounds like the kids did. Kids always love camping.
> 
> Have a good gym session later. :thumbup1:


cheers hammy! TBH...im kinda glad to be back at work, i appreciate my nights & w.e's far more when i know i've got work the next day...on holiday the days just become a blur & evaporate lol..will be much better when i go away with them in october! .

hope u had an ace 1


----------



## JANIKvonD

feeling quite poop atm...heads playing mind games again (stopped tren last monday)...so hopefully its almost out my system. strange tho...was fine on it, it's only now i've stopped that i've noticed the sides creeping in? hope its not the letro pmsl...letro- got some niggly joint pains in shoulders & hands..recon its the letro causing that...lumps are going down quickly tho which i wasnt expecting until 4-5 weeks, may be the fact i'm running on .75ml of test & havent jabbed test in almost 2 weeks. so will top-up tonight

today- (under prepped)

9am- 2can tuna, 1 jacket spud, multiV etc

12.30- 250g chicken, 1jacket spud

3pm- 250g chicken, 1 jacket spud

5pm- 250g chicken, 1jacket spud

6pm- train chest (& maybe quads) + 30min cardio

7.30- 4egg omelette.

pretty poor tbh, gonna start low carbing next week...use this week to ease myself back into decent eating...last week was just horrible


----------



## bluejoanna

Welcome back Janny. Sounds like you have post holiday blues - proper sucks doesn't it??? Good to see you back on it though. Suck it up and shut it up and get training  x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Welcome back fat erse, good holiday had I trust?

Another week of training for me beckons unfortunately, keeping diet tight as @R0BLETs wallet though so shouldn't do too much damage :lol:

What's the timings for this 20 week bulk comp then? Have mentioned it to TPW as a possible one to put a prize up for but will need to know timings and numbers at some point. Obviously from their perspective the more people the better .


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Welcome back Janny. Sounds like you have post holiday blues - proper sucks doesn't it??? Good to see you back on it though. Suck it up and shut it up and get training  x


awrite ya wee sleg  im glad to be back tbh....& happy summer is over  deffo a winter man


----------



## bluejoanna

I know what you mean -Summer = parties, barbies, too much drinking......Bring on the winter stews and mashed spuds eh....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Welcome back fat erse, good holiday had I trust?
> 
> Another week of training for me beckons unfortunately, keeping diet tight as @R0BLETs wallet though so shouldn't do too much damage :lol:
> 
> What's the timings for this 20 week bulk comp then? Have mentioned it to TPW as a possible one to put a prize up for but will need to know timings and numbers at some point. Obviously from their perspective the more people the better .


ill make a thread today to serve as a new banter spot & title it '20week bulk comp...apply within. JvD'  tbh mate...im easy on numbers etc...but if we go too MAD with numbers then it'll be a nightmare to keep track i recom lol. 20ppl enough? or will i just let everyone in lol? tbh id rather it only trusted members that post often (so we know if there at it or not lol).


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> I know what you mean -Summer = parties, barbies, too much drinking......Bring on the winter stews and mashed spuds eh....


lol EXACTLY!...the mrs made soup yesterday & we lit some wintery cinnamon candles  roll on chrimbo


----------



## JANIKvonD

20week bulk comp (pre comp thread)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/239095-janikvonds-20week-bulk-comp-who-fancies.html#post4462236


----------



## JANIKvonD

not had a min to eat today + feeling a bit p!sh.....so just ate 2 bowls of crunchy nut cornflakes, 2 jacket spuds & 1/2 kg of chicken  had my 2 tuna & jacket spud this morning about 10am. 4 egg omelette after the gym then think ill have some yogurt & PB before bed


----------



## JANIKvonD

Just done my first chest n delt sesh in 2 week... It hurt.

Dips-

Bw x 20

+15kg x 15

Dropset

+30kg x 15

bw x failure

Slight decline bb press-

Bar x 20

60kg x 20

Dropset

100kg x 16

60kg x failure

DB side laterals-

15kg a side x 12

15 kg x 12

15kg x failure

Cable flys-

5plates a side x 15

7plates x 15

11plates x 8

A 3way superset..

Front plate raises-

X 15

X. 15

X 12

X 10

Tri pushdowns-

4sets 3/4stack x failure

Rope crunches-

4 sets 60kg x 10

No rest inbetween

Done. Lovely sesh to break myself back in..very little rests , very intense.

Shoulders were killing tho


----------



## JANIKvonD

Morning sheggers, totally fuked today...p!sh sleep & woke up to cramp in the calf about 3 times. Shoulders are like jelly & my nob ain't working rite again pmsl.

Today ( rest day)-

10am, 2 tuna 1 jacket spud

12.30- 1/2 pack micro rice, 250g chicken spoon of PB

3.30- 1/2 pack micro rice, 250g chicken, spoon of PB

6pm- 4 egg omelette

9pm- tub of quark with banana flavdrops. Some cashews

Gonna do 40min on the X trainer tonight


----------



## Keeks

Morning!  You take anything for cramp? Taurine and potassium rule!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Morning!  You take anything for cramp? Taurine and potassium rule!!!


morning cheeks. na i dont....but i will be sending the mrs down for taurine today if i have another night like that! must be a side from the letro


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> morning cheeks. na i dont....but i will be sending the mrs down for taurine today if i have another night like that! must be a side from the letro


And potassium, get em both down ya, works a treat. Have a good day! :thumb: And a cramp free night!


----------



## 25434

Ullo cheekypAnts.....just swooshing in to show ya me boooto....oh! Soz....heehee...just messing...just messing.....have a hug dude....(((((((0))))))))))......

I know, I know....a bit forward for ya right? I thought so.......I always get a bit bold on a Tuesday...:no: :laugh:

Take care dude...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Ullo cheekypAnts.....just swooshing in to show ya me boooto....oh! Soz....heehee...just messing...just messing.....have a hug dude....(((((((0))))))))))......
> 
> I know, I know....a bit forward for ya right? I thought so.......I always get a bit bold on a Tuesday...:no: :laugh:
> 
> Take care dude...


what is that in the middle of you're hug...


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> what is that in the middle of you're hug...


humph! why I oughtta..........:laugh:

morning cheekypants...x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> humph! why I oughtta..........:laugh:
> 
> morning cheekypants...x


lol, morning flubs


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning sheggers! bit shyte weather here atm....looks the blue's starting to poke threw though, could be a cozy 1. sex 'drive' is deffo starting to drop...but im still that arsy way if i dont get my leg over lol. have my first test jab in over 2 weeks this morning, so hopefully get a wee boost of 'feel good'

today-

7.30- 2 TB spoons of PB

8.30- 200g pasta, 2cans tuna, wee bit light mayo, sweetcorn

11am- 250g chicken, 1/2 pack micro rice (spicey mexican)

1pm- 250g chicken, 1/2 pack micro rice

4pm- 2cans tuna, 1 jacket spud

6.30pm- 500ml milk, 3whole eggs, few scoops of milkshake powder.

7.30- train LEGS & abs

8.30- 300g lamb, 75g rice (peppers, onions etc with melted cheese on top)

have a good ane


----------



## JANIKvonD

Last nights sesh..

Evening lovers. Done a quad & lat sesh (sumin different)

Machine leg press-

1/2 stack x 25

3/4 stack x 20

Dropset

Stack x 10

1/2 x failure

Dropset

Stack x failure

1/2 x failure

Superset with..

Wide lat pulldowns-

60kg x 15

75kg x 15

90kg x 10

Dropset

90kg x failure

45kg x failure

Quad extension-

60kg x 15

75kg x 15

75kg x 12 (4sec negs)

75kg x failure (4sec negs)

Dropset

90kg x failure

35kg x failure

Superset with..

Straight arm lateral pushdowns-

35kg x 10

45kg x 8

35kg x 10

Dropset

35kg x failure

15kg x failure

DB pullovers-

30kg x 12

40kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x failure

Done.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Feel a bit p!sh today, can't sleep & feeling pretty grumpy. Last day of letro blast, then dropping to a Monday/Thursday rotation. Lumps are WAY down...but looking a bit watery ATM, need to get my fluid intake up again.

Food-

10am- 2tuna 1 jacket spud

12.30- 200g lamb stirfry thing with melted cheese, 1/2 pack micro rice.

3.30- 250g chicken, 1/2 pack micro rice.

6pm- 500ml milk, couple spoons of PB

9pm- 4 egg omelette

Rest day today...body's in BITS!!


----------



## B4PJS

Nobber

:wub:


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning S£x Panther!

Food is looking MUCH more like it. I love jacket spuds, but cannot imagine having one at 10.00hrs.....I made crispy belly pork last night, feck me Janny, it was orgasmic, but a bit naughty for a school night! I have not checked out your bulking thread yet, I will drop my tho to give sound advice as I am such a professional athlete..... :whistling:

Have a grand one x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Morning S£x Panther!
> 
> Food is looking MUCH more like it. I love jacket spuds, but cannot imagine having one at 10.00hrs.....I made crispy belly pork last night, feck me Janny, it was orgasmic, but a bit naughty for a school night! I have not checked out your bulking thread yet, I will drop my tho to give sound advice as I am such a professional athlete..... :whistling:
> 
> Have a grand one x


you're sounding chirpy today, lover! where's the food porn pics!!? i love jacket spuds too...makes pushing dry chicken, tuna etc down SOO much easier...i go threw about 6 a day on a bulk tho :lol:

howz yir erse fir cok dabs the day anywiy? x


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> you're sounding chirpy today, lover! where's the food porn pics!!? i love jacket spuds too...makes pushing dry chicken, tuna etc down SOO much easier...i go threw about 6 a day on a bulk tho :lol:
> 
> *howz yir erse fir cok dabs the day anywiy? *x


No idea......Although I will probably regret asking......pls translate..... x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> No idea......Although I will probably regret asking......pls translate..... x


hows you're arse for c0ck dips today? ...means hows it going, pmsl.

tbf...no1's prob heard that before, ANYWHERE. its a thing between me and the oap that i work with lol...yes....he's a legend like me x


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> hows you're arse for c0ck dips today? ...means hows it going, pmsl.
> 
> tbf...no1's prob heard that before, ANYWHERE. its a thing between me and the oap that i work with lol...yes....he's a legend like me x


Pmsl


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> hows you're arse for c0ck dips today? ...means hows it going, pmsl.
> 
> tbf...no1's prob heard that before, ANYWHERE. its a thing between me and the oap that i work with lol...yes....*he's a legend like me* x


Is he as modest as you Jan???? :whistling:

Well I never knew that the traditional greeting in Jockland was getting a c0ck up yer bum - no wonder you lot are so grumpy lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Is he as modest as you Jan???? :whistling:
> 
> Well *I never knew that the traditional greeting in Jockland was getting a c0ck up yer bum *- no wonder you lot are so grumpy lol!


you'll have you're bags packed & ready by now no doubt?

i am modest! ....& VERY shy face to face...


----------



## Ginger Ben

bluejoanna said:


> Is he as modest as you Jan???? :whistling:
> 
> Well I never knew that the traditional greeting in Jockland was getting a c0ck up yer bum - no wonder you lot are so grumpy lol!


Answers a lot of questions if you ask me :lol:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> hows you're arse for c0ck dips today? ...means hows it going, pmsl.
> 
> tbf...no1's prob heard that before, ANYWHERE. its a thing between me and the oap that i work with lol...yes....he's a legend like me x


 :lol: That's ace, and now my new saying! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> :lol: That's ace, and now my new saying! :thumb:


what way u gonna say it tho? at least when i say it...no1 knows what it means, so seems harmless. u cant just march up to someone & ask if they want a c0ck in there ass, mate


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> you'll have you're *bags packed & ready by now* no doubt?
> 
> i am modest! ....& VERY shy face to face...


You got me sussed there Mr V D :surrender:


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> You got me sussed there Mr V D :surrender:


pics


----------



## 25434

bluejoanna said:


> Is he as modest as you Jan???? :whistling:
> 
> Well I never knew that the traditional greeting in Jockland was getting a c0ck up yer bum - no wonder you lot are so grumpy lol!


I didn't know that either...and I lived in Scotland for quite a while.........errrrmmmm? Would have noticed I'm sure...I mean, I would right? :laugh:


----------



## JonnyBoy81

il offer a glasgae kiss if any c0ck goes near my bum :lol:

unless its lubed up properly..... :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Evening Jan.......hows you're ar$e for c0ck dips this evening?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Evening Jan.......hows you're ar$e for c0ck dips this evening?


Rammed tighter than his wallet


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Rammed tighter than his wallet


 :lol: :lol: :lol: This true?

Also, what level candy crush? And cramp any easier?

Questions, questions, questions.


----------



## sxbarnes

Dunno if you wanna be known as Mr vd Jan either?


----------



## 25434

sxbarnes said:


> Dunno if you wanna be known as Mr vd Jan either?


Stirrer....... :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> I didn't know that either...and I lived in Scotland for quite a while.........errrrmmmm? Would have noticed I'm sure...I mean, I would right? :laugh:[/quote
> 
> I'd bloody hope so, lol. U must come back flubs
> 
> I don't treat the guys as bad as the wimin mate.....yes lube (nohomo)
> 
> As good as ever  how's yours?
> 
> 79....& Fukin stuck pmsl!..along with about 10 others. Cramps have gone....tren mind games have set in
> 
> Colour undees you wearing?


----------



## JANIKvonD

sxbarnes said:


> Dunno if you wanna be known as Mr vd Jan either?


Pmsl, I'm cool with it tbh


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Ha ha, my mates stuck on 79 too, Im now stuck on 125.
> 
> Yay for no cramps, eeek for mind games, wearing that t-shirt at the minute and its not fun (not due to tren I might add)  Chin up mucka!
> 
> mg: None. :whistling:


----------



## sxbarnes

JANIKvonD said:


> Pmsl, I'm cool with it tbh


Top man


----------



## sxbarnes

Flubs said:


> Stirrer....... :whistling:


Me??


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Some of my mates are stuck on 360. I'm still stuck on 1:thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Yeh it's a cvnt!..mind games & candy crush lol.
> 
> Pics


----------



## sxbarnes

Pics


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> :lol: Good work! Level 360 though, jeezz!!!!!


----------



## sxbarnes

They say they are on 360 and then got no time for the gym . Grrrrrrrrr:cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD

good morning all. hmmmmm...where to start. dont really open up about my personal life...mainly because theres nothing usually wrong with it lol.

not sure it is tren madness....but fuk me i've lost the plot. long story short, had some things floating about my head...aired them this morning...got the mrs upset & said some things i REALLY shouldnt have. dunno wtf's up with me...depression?

anyway gonna goto the docs & see what he says this morning....got a feeling the cvnt will stick me on antiDs tho lol, dont want that tbh.

not sleeping at nights...im pale as a ghost...keep thinking about walking out my job...keep thinking about what things woulda been like if i had never met my mrs...getting bad anxiety...hot flushes....generally just fuked up lol. this all isnt like me....but fuk me i need to sort sumin..NOW

throw an opinion at this please


----------



## Keeks

Heck Jan, you felt like this before the tren? My mate flipped when he was on it, ended up on anti-psychotic drugs after, not good.

Maybe best to see a doctor, or talk to someone.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Heck Jan, you felt like this before the tren? My mate flipped when he was on it, ended up on anti-psychotic drugs after, not good.
> 
> Maybe best to see a doctor, or talk to someone.


i went mad on tren last time....but not like this. so its hard to put my finger on it..tren? letro? just plain issues lol? been off short ester tren for 11days now...& TBH im praying it is the tren....if i start to feel better within the next week on my own....ill will NEVER EVER be touching it again in any ester. but if i dont....then what? lol


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> good morning all. hmmmmm...where to start. dont really open up about my personal life...mainly because theres nothing usually wrong with it lol.
> 
> not sure it is tren madness....but fuk me i've lost the plot. long story short, had some things floating about my head...aired them this morning...got the mrs upset & said some things i REALLY shouldnt have. dunno wtf's up with me...depression?
> 
> anyway gonna goto the docs & see what he says this morning....got a feeling the cvnt will stick me on antiDs tho lol, dont want that tbh.
> 
> not sleeping at nights...im pale as a ghost...keep thinking about walking out my job...keep thinking about what things woulda been like if i had never met my mrs...getting bad anxiety...hot flushes....generally just fuked up lol. this all isnt like me....but fuk me i need to sort sumin..NOW
> 
> throw an opinion at this please


drop the Tren and see from there?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> drop the Tren and see from there?


it was trenA....& my last jab was on the 26/08/13. i was great on cycle....just strange the sides are kicking in now (if it is the tren causing it of course)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mate that sounds like tren issues tbh. Short esters or not the mental effects can linger. Also you've been up and down on doses for ages now, your body is probably confused as fvck.

Id focus on what's important if i were you and assuming Thats family I'd do a low dose cruise, 125mg test e10d and after a month or so on that when things are settled down do a power pct and come off for a while. Clear all the stuff out and start afresh.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Mate that sounds like tren issues tbh. Short esters or not the mental effects can linger. Also you've been up and down on doses for ages now, your body is probably confused as fvck.
> 
> *Id focus on what's important if i were you and assuming Thats family I'd do a low dose cruise, 125mg test e10d and after a month or so on that when things are settled down do a power pct and come off for a while. Clear all the stuff out and start afresh*.


thats looking whats on the cards mate


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> it was trenA....& my last jab was on the 26/08/13. i was great on cycle....just strange the sides are kicking in now (if it is the tren causing it of course)


like a few just said drop the tren or drop the cycle, i'm no expert but not sure if Mast could be added to the mix to get ya self a bit more up beat


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> like a few just said drop the tren or drop the cycle, i'm no expert but not sure if Mast could be added to the mix to get ya self a bit more up beat


yeh im saying i ended the cyce 2 weeks ago lol. cruising now


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> thats looking whats on the cards mate


Good idea mate. Easy to get to blase about gear when spending a lot of time on here and you see people doing this and that etc. Makes you forget that it's serious stuff and needs to be treated with a bit of respect. You'll be alright mate. Take the Mrs out, say sorry for being a [email protected] and I'm sure it will be alright


----------



## Dai Jones

Ginger Ben said:


> Good idea mate. Easy to get to blase about gear when spending a lot of time on here and you see people doing this and that etc. Makes you forget that it's serious stuff and needs to be treated with a bit of respect. You'll be alright mate. Take the Mrs out, say sorry for being a [email protected] and I'm sure it will be alright


I think I need to do that aswell


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dai Jones said:


> I think I need to do that aswell


We all do now and again mate :lol:


----------



## 25434

Hello Jan....I feel worried for you my luv? too much gear or something? this doesn't sound like the chap I've come to know on here....I can't advise you at all cos I don't know about the drugs things...but listen my t'internet bud...you have a wife who loves you and sounds like she is sticking with you during all this training and stuff that you do, and your kids are gorgeous and you are their little worlds.....Im sure you can work it out with her...a really genuine sorry would go a long way probably....I'm so sorry that you feel like this.....

I would say though, that if you had things on your mind, then maybe they were better out than in, but perhaps you made them bigger than they were cos of the way you're feeling? I dunno...

Takes care cheekypants...you need to be gentle on yourself okay? xx


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Hello Jan....I feel worried for you my luv? too much gear or something? this doesn't sound like the chap I've come to know on here....I can't advise you at all cos I don't know about the drugs things...but listen my t'internet bud...you have a wife who loves you and sounds like she is sticking with you during all this training and stuff that you do, and your kids are gorgeous and you are their little worlds.....Im sure you can work it out with her...a really genuine sorry would go a long way probably....I'm so sorry that you feel like this.....
> 
> I would say though, that if you had things on your mind, then maybe they were better out than in, but perhaps you made them bigger than they were cos of the way you're feeling? I dunno...
> 
> Takes care cheekypants...you need to be gentle on yourself okay? xx


thanks flubs...i said sorry pretty much straight after it. its not like i erupted or that!...just said some stuff i shouldnt have  i've put my hands up & told her it'll be the gear causing it. i am VERY lucky to have her & she is VERY supportive threw all this....just isnt fair on her tbh.

i actually feel much better atm....we're cool again & im cooking us a nice meal tonight then gonna cosy up with a flick.

my mood is yoyoing. got an app at the docs for monday so ill see how the w.e goes then im gonna get sumin for the anxiety & sleeplessness.

cheers again for the support guys....it was nothing tbh, just a post in the heat of it all....which...AGAIN...points the blame at tren!! hand on heart...im not touching it again


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> thanks [Redacted]...i said sorry pretty much straight after it. its not like i erupted or that!...just said some stuff i shouldnt have  i've put my hands up & told her it'll be the gear causing it. i am VERY lucky to have her & she is VERY supportive threw all this....just isnt fair on her tbh.
> 
> i actually feel much better atm....we're cool again & im cooking us a nice meal tonight then gonna cosy up with a flick.
> 
> my mood is yoyoing. got an app at the docs for monday so ill see how the w.e goes then im gonna get sumin for the anxiety & sleeplessness.
> 
> cheers again for the support guys....it was nothing tbh, just a post in the heat of it all....which...AGAIN...points the blame at tren!! hand on heart...im not touching it again


hey there...it doesn't matter what the post was, it's good you can say and have some support and if you can't have it here then where right?

now get your boaby out!!!! :laugh: :laugh:

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!! whosaidthat? not me....not me.....hahahaha...just trying to give you a smile...please keep it all tucked in if you don't mind....hahaha


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> hey there...it doesn't matter what the post was, it's good you can say and have some support and if you can't have it here then where right?
> 
> now get your boaby out!!!! :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!! whosaidthat? not me....not me.....hahahaha...just trying to give you a smile...please keep it all tucked in if you don't mind....hahaha


pmsl, there is a lack of boaby today eh!...its friday ffs!...chopper time


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarnin u shexy cooonts! i feel pretty damn good today (thank fuk) tren madness was setting in & peaked yesterday (hopefully)...heads much more my own today...altho still some shyte lingering up there, easily managible now tho & feel in contact with reality today at least pmsl. i will NEVER use tren again....just doesnt agree with me mentally.

anyway.. done a soulder n tri sesh last night

standing log press (10")-

50kg (weight of the log) x 20

60kg x 15

70kg x 15

60kg x failure

sumin different^ really liked it tbh.

DB side laterals-

15kg (each hand) x 12

17.5kg x 12

20kg x 10

15kg x failure

superset with DB skulls (slight incline)-

17.5kg each hand x 12

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 12

15kg x failure

single arm front delt raise's (cables)-

3plates x 15

3p x 15

3p x 15

3p x failure

superset with tri pushdowns (rope)-

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

60kg x 12

60kg x failure

close grip bench press-

60kg x failure

100kg x failure

done. there's a strongman comp in a couple week in the gym...i was looking at the events & ruled myself out of a heap of them due to back & grip issues. but as i was pondering the 250kg tyre flips...my mate decided to try it...& managed it with a struggle & a heap of spectators shouting "C'MON...PUSH IT!!!!" pmsl. so once he done it....i was pretty much forced to do it, my height was gonna be an issue i thought, grabbed the thing threw it up & pushed it over...took about 2 seconds pmsl. one of the dudes ran & got the owner of the gym to tell him. funny thing is...they advertise to "come down & try & flip out tyre"...with videos & sh!t of folk trying it so me being a smart erse..i told "get a heavier tyre in here eh!" lol.

so tyre flips for reps is 1 of the events. 60kg log press for reps. 40kg 1 arm DB press. farmers walk. medley. yolk sprint. 160kg deads for reps. some other shyte i cant remember...but its on a saturday morning! which is a no go for me, i told um to do it on a sunday & id take part. he only picked the sat because the footy is on, so no parking (as the gym is on the doorstep of a football stadium)...so next "proper 1" will be on a sunday & will be the same events. so im gonna add them to my training & take part


----------



## JANIKvonD

me n the mrs are back to our usuall shegging happy selves  had a good chat about the causes etc & she actually asked me not to use it again (which she has never done before)...which shows the extent of the damage it causes. i obv will never use it again...& advise EVERYONE to be carefull with it.


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> me n the mrs are back to our usuall shegging happy selves  had a good chat about the causes etc & she actually asked me not to use it again (which she has never done before)...which shows the extent of the damage it causes. i obv will never use it again...& advise EVERYONE to be carefull with it.


Jan...I'm so very pleased to read this........tren wont keep you warm in the night when you're on your own mister.......I'm very very glad......and it's good to know you are feeling happier too.......love the sound of the tyre flipping...I'd love to have a go at that...prolly only be able to flip a robin reliant tyre but hey! I'm a game gal.......

That's "I'm a game gal". NOT. "I'm on the game gal"....:laugh: :laugh: See wut I did there? CheekypAnts humour just before I go shopping...oh yeah, what a gal.....

Hey you....no more tren. And have one these...xxxxxx........no perviness intended...which I know will disappoint u... :lol:

Oh yeah...more quick and witty repartee from your resident muppet...I'm good...I'm good....

 x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Jan...I'm so very pleased to read this........tren wont keep you warm in the night when you're on your own mister.......I'm very very glad......and it's good to know you are feeling happier too.......love the sound of the tyre flipping...I'd love to have a go at that...prolly only be able to flip a robin reliant tyre but hey! I'm a game gal.......
> 
> That's "I'm a game gal". NOT. "I'm on the game gal"....:laugh: :laugh: See wut I did there? CheekypAnts humour just before I go shopping...oh yeah, what a gal.....
> 
> Hey you....no more tren. And have one these...xxxxxx........no perviness intended...which I know will disappoint u... :lol:
> 
> Oh yeah...more quick and witty repartee from your resident muppet...I'm good...I'm good....
> 
> x


"you're game"...sounds just as good if not better than, you're "on the game" 

cheers fwubs...enjoy yir shopping trip xx


----------



## Keeks

Morning Jan! How's your ar4e for c0ck dips this morning? Sounding better today?! YAY!!!!! :bounce:

Have a good one!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Morning Jan! How's your ar4e for c0ck dips this morning? Sounding better today?! YAY!!!!! :bounce:
> 
> Have a good one!


lol, braw mate..yours?

yeh feeling better today  but like i said.....heads still not 100%, but easier to manage lol.

have a good ane


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin u shexy cooonts! i feel pretty damn good today (thank fuk) tren madness was setting in & peaked yesterday (hopefully)...heads much more my own today...altho still some shyte lingering up there, easily managible now tho & feel in contact with reality today at least pmsl. i will NEVER use tren again....just doesnt agree with me mentally.
> 
> anyway.. done a soulder n tri sesh last night
> 
> standing log press (10")-
> 
> 50kg (weight of the log) x 20
> 
> 60kg x 15
> 
> 70kg x 15
> 
> 60kg x failure
> 
> sumin different^ really liked it tbh.
> 
> DB side laterals-
> 
> 15kg (each hand) x 12
> 
> 17.5kg x 12
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 15kg x failure
> 
> superset with DB skulls (slight incline)-
> 
> 17.5kg each hand x 12
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 22.5kg x 12
> 
> 15kg x failure
> 
> single arm front delt raise's (cables)-
> 
> 3plates x 15
> 
> 3p x 15
> 
> 3p x 15
> 
> 3p x failure
> 
> superset with tri pushdowns (rope)-
> 
> 60kg x 15
> 
> 60kg x 15
> 
> 60kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x failure
> 
> close grip bench press-
> 
> 60kg x failure
> 
> 100kg x failure
> 
> done. there's a strongman comp in a couple week in the gym...i was looking at the events & ruled myself out of a heap of them due to back & grip issues. but as i was pondering the 250kg tyre flips...my mate decided to try it...& managed it with a struggle & a heap of spectators shouting "C'MON...PUSH IT!!!!" pmsl. so once he done it....i was pretty much forced to do it, my height was gonna be an issue i thought, grabbed the thing threw it up & pushed it over...took about 2 seconds pmsl. one of the dudes ran & got the owner of the gym to tell him. funny thing is...they advertise to "come down & try & flip out tyre"...with videos & sh!t of folk trying it so me being a smart erse..i told "get a heavier tyre in here eh!" lol.
> 
> so tyre flips for reps is 1 of the events. 60kg log press for reps. 40kg 1 arm DB press. farmers walk. medley. yolk sprint. 160kg deads for reps. some other shyte i cant remember...but its on a saturday morning! which is a no go for me, i told um to do it on a sunday & id take part. he only picked the sat because the footy is on, so no parking (as the gym is on the doorstep of a football stadium)...so next "proper 1" will be on a sunday & will be the same events. so im gonna add them to my training & take part


good session mate. glad you're feeling better and things getting better with the missus. She sounds like a keeper, man. So if I was to ever take gear best avoid tren, you reckon?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dirk McQuickly said:


> good session mate. glad you're feeling better and things getting better with the missus. She sounds like a keeper, man. So if I was to ever take gear best avoid tren, you reckon?


Thanks buddy!..yeh she's a keeper mate, & I intend to do just that.

Tren....never say never bud, I've had my best results by far with the stuff. But I can't handle the sides...you MAY not get any sides like me, just awesomeness


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning u sexy fuks. nice w.e with the spuggys..went swimming etc, had a party..some movies (high school musical is fuking TORTURE). watched 'the heat' or 'world war Z'...both brilliant.

today-

10am- 2 tuna, 2 jacket spuds

12.30- 1 tuna, 1 jacket spud

3.30- 1 tuna 1 jacket spud

6pm- train chest & quads

7.30- steak, pots, veg

10pm- 4 egg omelette

got docs tonight for my crazyness....altho im MUCH better, im still getting bad anxiety/ sleepless nights etc...so will get sumin for that. wont tell um fek all as it was just a moment of weakness/tren madness...see what he says.


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> morning u sexy fuks. nice w.e with the spuggys..went swimming etc, had a party..some movies (high school musical is fuking TORTURE). watched 'the heat' or 'world war Z'...both brilliant.
> 
> today-
> 
> 10am- 2 tuna, 2 jacket spuds
> 
> 12.30- 1 tuna, 1 jacket spud
> 
> 3.30- 1 tuna 1 jacket spud
> 
> 6pm- train chest & quads
> 
> 7.30- steak, pots, veg
> 
> 10pm- 4 egg omelette
> 
> got docs tonight for my crazyness....altho im MUCH better, im still getting bad anxiety/ sleepless nights etc...so will get sumin for that. wont tell um fek all as it was just a moment of weakness/tren madness...see what he says.


I like my new Doc I went with a bad back ages ago with the thought of my liver and kidney's were fooked, he asked do I lift I said yes and I was gived full blood work :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> I like my new Doc I went with a bad back ages ago with the thought of my liver and kidney's were fooked, he asked do I lift I said yes and I was gived full blood work :laugh:


aye...to see if you were on roids :lol: im telling mine i've never lifted in my life...& wearing a coat so he cant see my gunnage


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> aye...to see if you were on roids :lol: im telling mine i've never lifted in my life...& wearing a coat so he cant see my gunnage


good point


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> morning u sexy fuks. nice w.e with the spuggys..went swimming etc, had a party..some movies (high school musical is fuking TORTURE). watched 'the heat' or 'world war Z'...both brilliant.
> 
> today-
> 
> 10am- 2 tuna, 2 jacket spuds
> 
> 12.30- 1 tuna, 1 jacket spud
> 
> 3.30- 1 tuna 1 jacket spud
> 
> 6pm- train chest & quads
> 
> 7.30- steak, pots, veg
> 
> 10pm- 4 egg omelette
> 
> got docs tonight for my crazyness....altho im MUCH better, im still getting bad anxiety/ sleepless nights etc...so will get sumin for that. wont tell um fek all as it was just a moment of weakness/tren madness...see what he says.


Morning fatty, lovely weekend by the looks of it :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Morning fatty, lovely weekend by the looks of it :beer:


it was that mate  what did u get upta?

u getting in on this comp?!


----------



## B4PJS

Morning mr floppy, hows it going?


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Morning mr floppy, hows it going?


not fukin floppy, anyway :lol: infact...sex drive has taken a leap again :confused1: ridonkulous really.

its going good mate...head is MILDLY still giving me shyte, but im deffo getting there  hows ya?


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> not fukin floppy, anyway :lol: infact...sex drive has taken a leap again :confused1: ridonkulous really.
> 
> its going good mate...head is MILDLY still giving me shyte, but im deffo getting there  hows ya?


Bet the missus is happier with that then.

With the head issues, do you notice when you are thinking different to normal? If you can notice it when it starts, then try repeating a positive mantra like "This is not how I normally feel, sort yourself the fuk out ya big jock bawbag!" or words to that affect. Can help you turn it around before it gets too bad.

Not too bad mate, dropped a load of water on Friday with a dodgy stomach and couldn't eat properly most of Friday and Saturday so when working on my deadlifts yesterday was tired and weak. Back on it now so hopefully should be good for benching tonight or tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> it was that mate  what did u get upta?
> 
> u getting in on this comp?!


Catching up with washing, ironing, car cleaning whilst entertaining the kids PMSL

No :lol:

I'm on my way to massiveness lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> *Bet the missus is happier with that then.*
> 
> With the head issues, do you notice when you are thinking different to normal? If you can notice it when it starts, then try repeating a positive mantra like "This is not how I normally feel, sort yourself the fuk out ya big jock bawbag!" or words to that affect. Can help you turn it around before it gets too bad.
> 
> Not too bad mate, dropped a load of water on Friday with a dodgy stomach and couldn't eat properly most of Friday and Saturday so when working on my deadlifts yesterday was tired and weak. Back on it now so hopefully should be good for benching tonight or tomorrow


nope. :lol:

yeh it's easier said than done mate...i do realise when im not myself & actually shot out load to myself (in the car on my own lol) "get a fukin grip Jan, u fuking idiot!" pmsl. but it does still play on my...& the more i try to get it out my head...the worse my anxiety gets & i end up caving & going on a rant about it  but like i said.....nothing like that now. thats as bad as it gets.

i've not been eating like my usual fat cvnt self....it's to do with my head being fuked recently...just cant eat. today however...im ravenous!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Catching up with washing, ironing, car cleaning whilst entertaining the kids PMSL
> 
> No :lol:
> 
> I'm on my way to massiveness lol


gay


----------



## 25434

oooooorrrrroighty you ........just checking out how me boys are doing........


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> oooooorrrrroighty you ........just checking out *how me boys are* doing........


U talking about my bits?

 we're all good babe......allllllll gooooood


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Where has the bulk thread gone, can't see it in my subs list anymore??z


----------



## B4PJS

danMUNDY said:


> Where has the bulk thread gone, can't see it in my subs list anymore??z


Appears to have been deleted, checked out my post history and it is all gone...


----------



## JANIKvonD

@Pscarb @Milky any idea what happened to my PRE comp thread? cheers


----------



## JANIKvonD

BTW...i've no messages etc telling where or why its gone, bit of a ball ache lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> BTW...i've no messages etc telling where or why its gone, bit of a ball ache lol


Sure you didn't delete it in a moment of tren rage?


----------



## JANIKvonD

made a thread asking why. not fusssed about the thread tbh...more so about names i had tagged in the OP

anyway..

feeling poop today, docs last night & apparently im depressed :lol: got some antiDs for at night to keep anxiety at bay (think they treat anxiety pretty much same as depression). told her some stuff...seemed fine. got a script for a month of these night time ones...then i've to go back, update & start the day ones as well as see a shrink on how to control it PMSL. got in the car (had been arguing with the mrs before i went in)..i told her what was she said....*then i just burst into tears* :confused1: dunno why...never cried since i was VERY VERY young & the mrs has NEVER seen me like this...seriously fuked up. so anyway ...obv she burst into tears too...was pretty damn emotional tbh. went to asda & she made me my favourite tea lol. crazy

today-

10am- bacon, lorne, cheese baguette

1.30pm- 250g steak, 2 jacket spuds

5.30- 350g chicken, pack of spicey rice

9.30- 4 egg omelette.

rest day. be good


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Sure you didn't delete it in a moment of tren rage?


lol, im sure


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> made a thread asking why. not fusssed about the thread tbh...more so about names i had tagged in the OP
> 
> anyway..
> 
> feeling poop today, docs last night & apparently im depressed :lol: got some antiDs for at night to keep anxiety at bay (think they treat anxiety pretty much same as depression). told her some stuff...seemed fine. got a script for a month of these night time ones...then i've to go back, update & start the day ones as well as see a shrink on how to control it PMSL. got in the car (had been arguing with the mrs before i went in)..i told her what was she said....*then i just burst into tears* :confused1: dunno why...never cried since i was VERY VERY young & the mrs has NEVER seen me like this...seriously fuked up. so anyway ...obv she burst into tears too...was pretty damn emotional tbh. went to asda & she made me my favourite tea lol. crazy
> 
> today-
> 
> 10am- bacon, lorne, cheese baguette
> 
> 1.30pm- 250g steak, 2 jacket spuds
> 
> 5.30- 350g chicken, pack of spicey rice
> 
> 9.30- 4 egg omelette.
> 
> rest day. be good


Good that you're getting some help for it mate, too many people ignore things like depression thinking it will just go away but it can be very destructive if not handled properly. Hope all goes well


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Good that you're getting some help for it mate, too many people ignore things like depression thinking it will just go away but it can be very destructive if not handled properly. Hope all goes well


cheers mate...we'll see how it goes


----------



## JANIKvonD

also did a wee chest n quad sesh last night

flat DB's

20kg x 20

40kg each hand (heaviest there) x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x failure

QUAD extension-

55kg x 15

55kg x 15

75kg x 12

75kg x 12

95kg (stack) x 10

dropset..

stack x failure

1/2 x failure

machine press dropset-

stack (130kg) x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

incline DB flys-

20kg each hand x 12

20kg x 12

decline cable flys-

5plates x failure

9plates x failure

incline BB-

1set 60kg x failure

done


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> made a thread asking why. not fusssed about the thread tbh...more so about names i had tagged in the OP
> 
> anyway..
> 
> feeling poop today, docs last night & apparently im depressed :lol: got some antiDs for at night to keep anxiety at bay (think they treat anxiety pretty much same as depression). told her some stuff...seemed fine. got a script for a month of these night time ones...then i've to go back, update & start the day ones as well as see a shrink on how to control it PMSL. got in the car (had been arguing with the mrs before i went in)..i told her what was she said....*then i just burst into tears* :confused1: dunno why...never cried since i was VERY VERY young & the mrs has NEVER seen me like this...seriously fuked up. so anyway ...obv she burst into tears too...was pretty damn emotional tbh. went to asda & she made me my favourite tea lol. crazy
> 
> today-
> 
> 10am- bacon, lorne, cheese baguette
> 
> 1.30pm- 250g steak, 2 jacket spuds
> 
> 5.30- 350g chicken, pack of spicey rice
> 
> 9.30- 4 egg omelette.
> 
> rest day. be good


bloody hell mate not sure what to say but hope things get better, we all don't know each other from Adam but I'm sure we can all help in some why if ya need it:crying:....... :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> bloody hell mate not sure what to say but hope things get better, we all don't know each other from Adam but I'm sure we can all help in some why if ya need it:crying:....... :tongue:


lol, i feel fine mate....just a moment of weakness


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, i feel fine mate....just a moment of weakness


  .....Yeh know what ya mean that's why I had a bacon and cheese bap for me tea last night mg:


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey there Janny - Sorry to hear you have been feeling so low, at least you are talking to your Mrs and the docs about it, a problem shared and all that. Keep up the training, it really does help with the old endorphins. Sending you non pervy hugs x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Hey there Janny - Sorry to hear you have been feeling so low, at least you are talking to your Mrs and the docs about it, a problem shared and all that. Keep up the training, it really does help with the old endorphins. Sending you *non pervy *hugs x


i can keep them then  cheers Jo x


----------



## TELBOR

FFS make, sorry to hear the sh1t going off.

Risk we take playing with our hormones I guess, i'm quite an emotional person in general and wear my heart on my sleeve. So I always fear if I have a dabble on the juice I'll end up a quivering mess.

Soon see wont we lol

Keep at it mate, keep training and keep doing what you do best..... EATING!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Back-

Wide overhand pull-ups-

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x failure

Superset with..

Bb shrugs-

100kg x 20

100kg x 20

100kg x failure

Hammer rows-

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x failure

Wide lat pulldowns- 4+second negs

50 kg x failure

50kg x failure

50 kg x failure

50kg x failure > 25kg x failure

Superset with machine curls-

60kg x failure

60kg x failure

Straight arm lateral pushdowns-

35 kg x 20

35kg x 20

35kg x 15

35 kg x failure

Superset with DB curls-

4sets 12.5s x failure

Done....rapidly because of time restraints, pumped to folk.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Back-
> 
> Wide overhand pull-ups-
> 
> Bw x 10
> 
> Bw x 10
> 
> Bw x failure
> 
> Superset with..
> 
> Bb shrugs-
> 
> 100kg x 20
> 
> 100kg x 20
> 
> 100kg x failure
> 
> Hammer rows-
> 
> 80kg x 12
> 
> 80kg x 12
> 
> 80kg x failure
> 
> Wide lat pulldowns- 4+second negs
> 
> 50 kg x failure
> 
> 50kg x failure
> 
> 50 kg x failure
> 
> 50kg x failure > 25kg x failure
> 
> Superset with machine curls-
> 
> 60kg x failure
> 
> 60kg x failure
> 
> Straight arm lateral pushdowns-
> 
> 35 kg x 20
> 
> 35kg x 20
> 
> 35kg x 15
> 
> 35 kg x failure
> 
> Superset with DB curls-
> 
> 4sets 12.5s x failure
> 
> Done....rapidly because of time restraints, pumped to folk.


Lovely session mate


----------



## 25434

Ullo me dahhhlin' cheeky pants....hummm...git tin' in a bit of a state hey? I'm sorry but you are doing the right thing by seeing the docs....Dai jones said it....we'll be here if u need us.....ya know......ginger Ben and his urrrmmmmgingerishness, Roblet and his errmmm...bumming sorta thing....(soreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee)....I suspect bluejay will drop in to insult ya now and again, and I will be here to keep you going with my sparkling wit and reparteee:blink: yup! I reckon.....

Take care ya beeeeg jockie....


----------



## XRichHx

Good sesh they're bud. Keep focussing on the gym man, always helps when in feeling down, something to keep your mind from wandering. Chin up bud.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Ullo me dahhhlin' cheeky pants....hummm...git tin' in a bit of a state hey? I'm sorry but you are doing the right thing by seeing the docs....Dai jones said it....we'll be here if u need us.....ya know......ginger Ben and his urrrmmmmgingerishness, Roblet and his errmmm...bumming sorta thing....(soreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee)....I suspect bluejay will drop in to insult ya now and again, and I will be here to keep you going with my sparkling wit and reparteee:blink: yup! I reckon.....
> 
> Take care ya beeeeg jockie....


cheers flubs :thumbup1: deffo getting there....but still not quite myself YET. lost interest in sex a bit....CAN U BELIEVE THAT?!?!?! must be serious :lol: truth be told.....i've only told my best mate & you guys whats gone on, dont air my business between "friends" etc. cheers again mucka



XRichHx said:


> Good sesh they're bud. Keep focussing on the gym man, always helps when in feeling down, something to keep your mind from wandering. Chin up bud.


cheers bud, yeh gym will be kept up to date....as always. just riding this cruise...get my mind back & be ready for this blast in november....if im not 100% by then....i wont be blasting 



R0BLET said:


> Lovely session mate


thanks dude....light but intense



Hamster said:


> Good session yesterday.
> 
> Chin up. Remember what I said the other day


thanks hammy


----------



## bluejoanna

Flubs said:


> Ullo me dahhhlin' cheeky pants....hummm...git tin' in a bit of a state hey? I'm sorry but you are doing the right thing by seeing the docs....Dai jones said it....we'll be here if u need us.....ya know......ginger Ben and his urrrmmmmgingerishness, Roblet and his errmmm...bumming sorta thing....(soreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee)....I suspect *bluejay will drop in to insult ya* now and again, and I will be here to keep you going with my sparkling wit and reparteee:blink: yup! I reckon.....
> 
> Take care ya beeeeg jockie....


Oh dear - Am I really that obvious?? Well don't want want to disappoint, now get your head out of your @rse and back in the fridge, where it truly belongs! Have yourself a great day, and if it makes you feel better I will make the hugs massively pervy with some inappropriate touching.....


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Oh dear - Am I really that obvious?? Well don't want want to disappoint, now get your head out of your @rse and back in the fridge, where it truly belongs! Have yourself a great day, and if it makes you feel better I will make *the hugs massively pervy with some inappropriate touching*.....


like u had a choice  lol cheers Jo


----------



## JANIKvonD

anyway...everyone stop patting me on the head & telling me everything's OK......the only thing that cheers me up (as u should all know by now) is PURE nakedness!!!

get it done


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> the only thing that cheers me up (as u should all know by now) is PURE nakedness!!!
> 
> get it done


good luck with that :laugh:


----------



## 25434

Dai Jones said:


> good luck with that :laugh:


lets start with you then ya cheeky jock shoite! (sorry for that, I feel most rude now but ya know trying to get into the swing of things..lol)...

full frontal please and mebbe blueJ and I and Hammy might think about ....nope! wut am I saying...no chance!!! but I think you should, I mean you did say the only thing that would make you feel better was nekkidness right?...sooooo....cough....away you go....snicker snicker....:laugh:


----------



## 25434

bluejoanna said:


> Oh dear - Am I really that obvious?? Well don't want want to disappoint, now get your head out of your @rse and back in the fridge, where it truly belongs! Have yourself a great day, *and if it makes you feel better I will make the hugs massively pervy with some inappropriate touching*.....


well if SHE'S doing it, then so am....wait...wait...what am I saying...who am I?...where am I?....BlueJ...ill leave it with you...:laugh: x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> lets start with you then ya cheeky jock shoite! (sorry for that, I feel most rude now but ya know trying to get into the swing of things..lol)...
> 
> full frontal please and mebbe *blueJ and I and Hammy *might think about ....nope! wut am I saying...no chance!!! but I think you should, I mean you did say the only thing that would make you feel better was nekkidness right?...sooooo....cough....away you go....snicker snicker....:laugh:


girls....u can have a full frontal of myself if u wish...but it MUST NOT be shared. PM me if u want it (but be warned......my boab WILL be on display) so at you're own peril


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> well if SHE'S doing it, then so am....wait...wait...what am I saying...who am I?...where am I?....BlueJ...ill leave it with you...:laugh: x


 :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> well if SHE'S doing it, then so am....wait...wait...what am I saying...who am I?...where am I?....BlueJ...ill leave it with you...:laugh: x


 :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Alright Jock? How's ya erse fir cock dabs the day

Or something like that :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Alright Jock? How's *ya* erse fir cock dabs the day
> 
> Or something like that :lol:


SO CLOSE!....missing 'yir'. :lol:

im pretty good rite now mate....mrs just came into work & told me im getting pumped tonight....so yeh.....pretty good :lol:

really needing to pull my finger out with the diet tho!...going away in 4 weeks & look a fukin mess! not that i give a great many fuks tbf.


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> SO CLOSE!....missing 'yir'. :lol:
> 
> im pretty good rite now mate....mrs just came into work & told me im getting pumped tonight....so yeh.....pretty good :lol:
> 
> really needing to pull my finger out with the diet tho!...going away in 4 weeks & look a fukin mess! not that i give a great many fuks tbf.


Damn it! lol, I'll get it right next time, knew there was something not spelt incorrectly enough... :lol:

That's good to hear mate, although when she says you're getting pumped does that mean shes the butch and you're the bitch for the night?? :scared:

It's hard to focus on diet when other things are on your mind or making you feel a bit crap. Keep cracking on mate but don't stress about it, not that you will


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Damn it! lol, I'll get it right next time, knew there was something not spelt incorrectly enough... :lol:
> 
> That's good to hear mate, although when she says you're getting pumped does that mean shes the butch and you're the bitch for the night?? :scared:
> 
> It's hard to focus on diet when other things are on your mind or making you feel a bit crap. Keep cracking on mate but don't stress about it, not that you will


lol. hopefully she means literally 

diets been not TOO bad today tbh..

10am- 250g chicken 1 jacket spud

12.30- 250g chicken 1 jacket spud

3pm - 250g chicken, wee bit pre-made chicken/bacon pasta.

6pm- 1lt milk

9pm- 350g chicken fanjitas.

few strong coffee's thrown in....boom.

NEEED to start cardio!!...WILL get up in the morning & go for a run! ......maybe


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> girls....u can have a full frontal of myself if u wish...but it MUST NOT be shared. PM me if u want it (but be warned......my boab WILL be on display) so at you're own peril


Naked Friday? :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Naked Friday? :thumb:


DEFFO


----------



## JANIKvonD

FINALLY!!!! LEVEL 86!!! @Keeks 

morning all, how are we? im ok....up n down as per.

today-

10am - bowl of cocopops lol

11am- 250g chicken 1 jacket spud

1pm- 250g chicken 1 jacket spud

4pm- 250g chicken 1 jacket spud

6pm- shoulders & hams

8pm- ? dunno yet....gonna cook sumin new. any special recipes?

anxietys getting the better of me today....MAY need to go back to docs earlier than the month she sent me away for to get it sorted....the night time antiDs are good for helping me sleep.....but do fuk all for the anxiety. fuk knows.

chilled out w.e due i recon! going away in 3 weeks!...dunno where yet lol, waiting on wee mans passport before we can book anywhere


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> FINALLY!!!! LEVEL 86!!! @Keeks
> 
> morning all, how are we? im ok....up n down as per.
> 
> today-
> 
> 10am - bowl of cocopops lol
> 
> 11am- 250g chicken 1 jacket spud
> 
> 1pm- 250g chicken 1 jacket spud
> 
> 4pm- 250g chicken 1 jacket spud
> 
> 6pm- shoulders & hams
> 
> 8pm- ? dunno yet....gonna cook sumin new. any special recipes?
> 
> anxietys getting the better of me today....MAY need to go back to docs earlier than the month she sent me away for to get it sorted....the night time antiDs are good for helping me sleep.....but do fuk all for the anxiety. fuk knows.
> 
> chilled out w.e due i recon! going away in 3 weeks!...dunno where yet lol, waiting on wee mans passport before we can book anywhere


Have a good one mate, focus on the good stuff and keep yourself busy.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> FINALLY!!!! LEVEL 86!!! @Keeks
> 
> morning all, how are we? im ok....up n down as per.
> 
> today-
> 
> 10am - bowl of cocopops lol
> 
> 11am- 250g chicken 1 jacket spud
> 
> 1pm- 250g chicken 1 jacket spud
> 
> 4pm- 250g chicken 1 jacket spud
> 
> 6pm- shoulders & hams
> 
> 8pm- ? dunno yet....gonna cook sumin new. any special recipes?
> 
> anxietys getting the better of me today....MAY need to go back to docs earlier than the month she sent me away for to get it sorted....the night time antiDs are good for helping me sleep.....but do fuk all for the anxiety. fuk knows.
> 
> chilled out w.e due i recon! going away in 3 weeks!...dunno where yet lol, waiting on wee mans passport before we can book anywhere


Holiday will help everything along mate 

Have a good friday!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good one mate, focus on the good stuff and keep yourself busy.





R0BLET said:


> Holiday will help everything along mate
> 
> Have a good friday!


cheers dudettes :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just to cheer you up a bit more


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just to cheer you up a bit more


Boss sent me this yesterday lol

http://webcafe.net.hr/forwarduse/video/inner.html?select=201307130004503

8 mins of boobs!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Boss sent me this yesterday lol
> 
> http://webcafe.net.hr/forwarduse/video/inner.html?select=201307130004503
> 
> 8 mins of boobs!


is it of his daughter? im on work comp


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> is it of his daughter? im on work comp


No mate lol

But its a good watch, I like the music.... and the boobs


----------



## Keeks

Yay for candy crush!!! I'm still stuck on 135 and need 6 of the square candy wrappers :cursing: P1ssing me right off cos I can only get about 1 or 2!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Yay for candy crush!!! I'm still stuck on 135 and need 6 of the square candy wrappers :cursing: P1ssing me right off cos I can only get about 1 or 2!


need candy wrapers?!...this is new too me lol. i was looking up the map wondering where u were....noticed there's 9 of my mates stuck on level 135!!...must be nails pmsl.im on 91 now


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> need candy wrapers?!...this is new too me lol. i was looking up the map wondering where u were....noticed there's 9 of my mates stuck on level 135!!...must be nails pmsl.im on 91 now


Those square things, you know like the stripey ones but square things that you get. Yay, I'm not the only one then finding it a complete a$$! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Those square things, you know like the stripey ones but square things that you get. Yay, I'm not the only one then finding it a complete a$$! :thumb:


yeh i know the things u mean......i mean i've not had a level asking me to get them as part of a challenge yet lol.


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh i know the things u mean......i mean i've not had a level asking me to get them as part of a challenge yet lol.


Some of the levels you have to get however many stripeys/combos etc. The square ones are hard to get though.


----------



## bluejoanna

@JANIKvonD - Now I know you have been feeling a bit sh!te lately, but I am seriously worried about you... There has been such little reference to @R0BLETs boob film, instead some Candy Bleedin Crush Saga with @Keeks???? I am flabbergasted, and a little jealous. Used to think my rack was OK til I saw that....It was....mesmerizing!

Have yourself a cracking weekend and hope your got the necessary pumping in! x

of iron of course!

x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> @JANIKvonD - Now I know you have been feeling a bit sh!te lately, but I am seriously worried about you... There has been such little reference to @R0BLETs boob film, instead some Candy Bleedin Crush Saga with @Keeks???? I am flabbergasted, and a little jealous. Used to think my rack was OK til I saw that....It was....mesmerizing!
> 
> Have yourself a cracking weekend and hope your got the necessary pumping in! x
> 
> of iron of course!
> 
> x


get you're "rack" out? lol u are very rite Jo....returning to natural testosterone levels now, so im not dry humping my table every 30secs. bit of a nice breather tbh lol....so she's got about another 7weeks to rest up.....then its powerbomb time again.

u too Jo......hope you're still enjoying the honeymoon period, another couple month  x


----------



## 25434

evening all...I too have serious boob envy....sigh......alas mine are small but perfectly formed.....if only I could transfer some of my hoooooooooooooooooooooge ass to my boobs all would be well...hahahaha..

hey cheekypants...have a great weekend...


----------



## TELBOR

bluejoanna said:


> @JANIKvonD - Now I know you have been feeling a bit sh!te lately, but I am seriously worried about you... There has been such little reference to @R0BLETs boob film, instead some Candy Bleedin Crush Saga with @Keeks???? I am flabbergasted, and a little jealous. Used to think my rack was OK til I saw that....It was....mesmerizing!
> 
> Have yourself a cracking weekend and hope your got the necessary pumping in! x
> 
> of iron of course!
> 
> x


It's a good watch isn't it


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> get you're "rack" out? lol u are very rite Jo....returning to natural testosterone levels now, so im not dry humping my table every 30secs. bit of a nice breather tbh lol....so she's got about another 7weeks to rest up.....then its powerbomb time again.
> 
> u too Jo......hope you're still enjoying the *honeymoon period*, another couple month  x


Hahahahahahahahahahahaha..............known the miserable old codger for 20 years, honeymoon period was over about 15 years ago!! Right now I am ripe for the picking.......


----------



## JANIKvonD

Moarnin sheggers. Good w.e so far?...yes?..... Good. I'm feeling pretty damn good ATM  p!shing of rain here today, so some chilling time with the kids & some movies.

Did a shoulder & hammie sesh on Friday-

Seated DB press-

12.5 kg each hand x 20

20kg x 15

30kg x 15

35kg x 10

25kg x failure

Face pulls- ( standing)

1/2 stack'ish x 15

1/2stack x 15

1/2 stack x 15

1/2 stack x failure

Superset with ham curls-

5sets @ 65kg x 20- failure

DB side laterals- strict

12.5kg each hand x 15

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

12.5kg x failure

Superset with tri pushdowns (rope)-

3sets 3/4 stack x failure

Dips-

Bw x 20

Bw x failure

Done. Then had a laaavly sauna 

Was gonna do legs today...but can't be fuked  have a good ane x


----------



## 25434

Ullo cheekypAnts..just checking in....noice session there bud..... 

Asiwouldfeckinknow.......:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> evening all...I too have serious boob envy....sigh......alas mine are small but perfectly formed.....if only I could transfer some of my hoooooooooooooooooooooge ass to my boobs all would be well...hahahaha..
> 
> hey cheekypants...have a great weekend...


nowt wrong with a big bahooootyy mate :thumbup1:



R0BLET said:


> It's a good watch isn't it


forgot all about it...watched it saturday.......SAAAWEEEEEEEETTTTTTT



bluejoanna said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahaha..............known the miserable old codger for 20 years, honeymoon period was over about 15 years ago!! * Right now I am ripe for the picking*.......


noted


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarning fellow boaby lovers  had a braw w.e...feeling soo much better atm, all the anxiety/daft thoughts/crazyness has taken a BIG back seater....fingers crossed it was all tren related & im well on my way to normality!

wee mans passport came back saying we filled out a section wrong (i never touched it...so not my fault thank fuk lol) but it sorta leaves us playing close to the wire if we're planning on going away in 2.5weeks :lol: ahwell...can go away a wee bit later i suppose.

made the AWFULL mistake of saying to my mrs we can sell our current car (only had it 7month!) & buy whatever she fancies....so i've been getting pestered NON STOP about fuking range rovers :lol: she recons she's a gangster or sumin :whistling: so looking like we're getting a vogue. & ill prob get myself a wee chavtastic RSturbo for fukin about in 

today!-

?am - been eating rock form blackpool that the wifey in the office brought me in lol.

12.30- 1 jacket spud , 250g chicken

3pm- 1jacket spud , 250g chicken

6pm- train- chest & quads

then a sauna.

8pm- 350g steak, pots, grean beans.

GTA5 out tomorrow!!....goodbye training


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> moarning fellow boaby lovers  had a braw w.e...feeling soo much better atm, all the anxiety/daft thoughts/crazyness has taken a BIG back seater....fingers crossed it was all tren related & im well on my way to normality!
> 
> wee mans passport came back saying we filled out a section wrong (i never touched it...so not my fault thank fuk lol) but it sorta leaves us playing close to the wire if we're planning on going away in 2.5weeks :lol: ahwell...can go away a wee bit later i suppose.
> 
> made the AWFULL mistake of saying to my mrs we can sell our current car (only had it 7month!) & buy whatever she fancies....so i've been getting pestered NON STOP about fuking range rovers :lol: she recons she's a gangster or sumin :whistling: so looking like we're getting a vogue. & ill prob get myself a wee chavtastic RSturbo for fukin about in
> 
> today!-
> 
> ?am - been eating rock form blackpool that the wifey in the office brought me in lol.
> 
> 12.30- 1 jacket spud , 250g chicken
> 
> 3pm- 1jacket spud , 250g chicken
> 
> 6pm- train- chest & quads
> 
> then a sauna.
> 
> 8pm- 350g steak, pots, grean beans.
> 
> GTA5 out tomorrow!!....goodbye training


Morning money bags 

PMSL at the passport, that's why you pay the people at the post office to check it 

Glad things are looking up mate, good to hear. So what have you learnt... stay off tren?


----------



## B4PJS

Morning ya jock spunkbubble. How's tings?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning spunk bag, sounds like things are on the up. A rangey and an RS eh, win the lotto on Saturday did ye? lol

Just combine the two pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning spunk bag, sounds like things are on the up. A rangey and an RS eh, win the lotto on Saturday did ye? lol
> 
> Just combine the two pmsl
> 
> View attachment 136066


If he has he can fund my next cycle, 10,000iu of GH


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> If he has he can fund my next cycle, 10,000iu of GH


He can pay for me to have Phil Heath's DNA implanted lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Talking of GTA V saw this on facebook this morning


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> He can pay for me to have Phil Heath's DNA implanted lol


You'd still p1ss all dem gainz away brah


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Morning money bags
> 
> PMSL at the passport, that's why you pay the people at the post office to check it
> 
> Glad things are looking up mate, good to hear. So what have you learnt... stay off tren?


i paid they cvnts £8 to check it!...whick is why they havent made us fill out a whole new form...just answer a question on a letter & send back to an address they gave me to stick on the front! fukers lol.

yeh im feeling really good cheers mate, 100% no more tren for me....still gonna take some time before i can point the finger directly at it....but its deffo looking that way. never again



B4PJS said:


> Morning ya jock spunkbubble. How's tings?


awrite yi slack ersed hoor, things be GOOD :thumbup1: hows ya?



Ginger Ben said:


> Morning spunk bag, sounds like things are on the up. A rangey and an RS eh, win the lotto on Saturday did ye? lol
> 
> Just combine the two pmsl
> 
> View attachment 136066


haha, that is snide as fooook!....but no doubt the chavtastic mrs would like it


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite yi slack ersed hoor, things be GOOD :thumbup1: hows ya?


Good ta, had a nice lazy weekend and just starting my final week of work


----------



## JANIKvonD

& PMSL @ the 'loaded' comments....no....i havent won the lottery. im never shy of a few bob tbh (few bob = money....english mutants) but recently i've finished off paying some big depts....as has the mrs, so got a wee bit extra cash to throw about. gonna need to start putting some savings away actually :mellow: 26yo now....pushing the boat out a bit now :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Good ta, had a nice lazy weekend and *just starting my final week of work*


how long u off for?


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> how long u off for?


Start the new job next Monday! Haven't taken much holiday yet this year so gonna be booking a 2 week holiday start of December probably :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Start the new job next Monday! Haven't taken much holiday yet this year so gonna be booking a 2 week holiday start of December probably :lol:


nice!...what ya going into?


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> nice!...what ya going into?


More of the same but just more money 

I am fairly senior at what I do (work on large data warehouses) so will be staying in the same field till I set up a gym in a few years and get the fuk out of IT! Need to be a bit (lot) bigger to be taken seriously as a gym owner though and need to save up for the deposit on the building I am looking at


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> & PMSL @ the 'loaded' comments....no....i havent won the lottery. im never shy of a few bob tbh (few bob = money....english mutants) but recently i've finished off paying some big depts....as has the mrs, so got a wee bit extra cash to throw about. gonna need to start putting some savings away actually :mellow: 26yo now....pushing the boat out a bit now :lol:


Good lad, we say a "a few bob" 

Savings.... with your addiction to food and performance enhancing drugs :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> More of the same but just more money
> 
> I am fairly senior at what I do (work on large data warehouses) so will be staying in the same field till I set up a gym in a few years and get the fuk out of IT! Need to be a bit (lot) bigger to be taken seriously as a gym owner though and need to save up for the deposit on the building I am looking at


damn man....now thats a plan! whats the current comp like around you?


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Good lad, we say a "a few bob"
> 
> Savings.... *with your addiction to food and performance enhancing dr*ugs :lol:


exactly!... :lol: na i aint bad tbh....u prob spend more on supps than i do on gear *&* food (as do the majority lol)


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> damn man....now thats a plan! whats the current comp like around you?


Not great as far as I know, there seem to be more over the other side of Reading that @solidcecil and @sckeane train at, but nothing decent round my way. Still need to do a bit more research though


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> exactly!... :lol: na i aint bad tbh....u prob spend more on supps than i do on gear *&* food (as do the majority lol)


I haven't paid for supps or gear so far this year 

I give good head obviously


----------



## solidcecil

B4PJS said:


> Not great as far as I know, there seem to be more over the other side of Reading that @solidcecil and @sckeane train at, but nothing decent round my way. Still need to do a bit more research though


What part of Reading are you in?


----------



## B4PJS

solidcecil said:


> What part of Reading are you in?


Over in Woodley near the Showcase Cinema. I know there is a David Lloyd at Thames Valley and think the uni has something close by but nothing with a decent weights set-up unless you know of anything.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Evening u sexual folkers. Did a chest sesh. All I've ate today is rock....nothing else what so ever lmfao.

Bw dips-

X 15

X 15

Slight incline DB press-

30kg each hand x 15

45kg x 12

35kg x failure

25kg x failure

(Little rests) still weak as p!ss on these compared to my bb press...will get there.

Incline DB flys-

15kg each hand x 12

20kg x 12

25kg x 10

20kg x failure

Bw dips-

X failure

X failure

Reverse grip bb curls-

35kg x 20

35 kg x 15

35 kg x failure > 15 kg x failure

35 kg x failure > 15 kg x failure

Incline bb press-

2 sets 60 kg x failure

Decline cable flys-

8plates a side x 10

6plates x 10

6 plates x failure > 3 plates x failure

Super set with DB hammer curls-

20kg each hand x failure

20kg x failure

20kg x failure

Standing tricep DB extension (behind the head/single arm)

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

15 kg x failure

Done. Suffering from SEVEAR forearm pumps from the start!! Really affected everything tbh. Fuked now at least


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning s£x bomb!

Good to see your pathetic work outs continue.......Joke!!! Looking good there Janny, keep up the good work.

x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Morning s£x bomb!
> 
> Good to see your pathetic work outs continue.......Joke!!! Looking good there Janny, keep up the good work.
> 
> x


awreeet ma wee boaby cosy. cheers Jo, whats on the cards today? x


----------



## TELBOR

Lovely session , fuelled by sugar :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

Eyup kid, how's yir ass fer fisting?

Got that right I think?!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Lovely session , fuelled by sugar :lol:


 :lol: fukin mouths all sore from sucking it all day yesterday (be original mate) lol



B4PJS said:


> Eyup kid, how's yir ass fer fisting?
> 
> Got that right I think?!


'ass' ?



lol, im good mucker...what ya saying?


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: fukin mouths all sore from sucking it all day yesterday (be original mate) lol
> 
> *'ass' ? *
> 
> View attachment 136200
> 
> 
> lol, im good mucker...what ya saying?


It's the easiest way past the swear filter  Plus it is how I pronounce it 

I good chuck, feeling last night's sesh :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: fukin mouths all sore from sucking it all day yesterday (be original mate) lol


I have nothing, sat next to some old bird talking shít so I've lost my mojo


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> I have nothing, sat next to some old bird talking shít so I've lost my mojo


----------



## JANIKvonD

Boom


----------



## TELBOR

Save my money he said...... Spends his money on shít


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Save my money he said...... Spends his money on shít


i used my lunch money


----------



## jon-kent

JANIKvonD said:


> View attachment 136203
> 
> 
> Boom


They not have it on a decent console like xbox ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

jon-kent said:


> They not have it on a decent console like xbox ?


all they had was xbox copies in the first shop i tried!...all for a decent console were sold out.

I've actually got 2 Xbox's......pish


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> sat next to some old bird talking shít so I've lost my mojo


Oh! I didn't realise that was you........:laugh:

Urrrmmm...that was humour by the way, I am practising......cough...


----------



## 25434

Ullo cheekus pantus...as they say in Rome....cough...just checking in to how you are....x


----------



## tonyc74

How's things mate everything settled down ok?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Ullo cheekus pantus...as they say in Rome....cough...just checking in to how you are....x


hello floobs, howz tha erse fir cok dabs the day? im foookin ace tbh....fahhhooookin ACE 



tonyc74 said:


> How's things mate everything settled down ok?


hi mucker...yeh everything is great now (thank fuk), head is well & truly out my erse :thumbup1:

howz the cut gane?


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh everything is great now (thank fuk), head is well & truly out my erse :thumbup1:


good to hear


----------



## JANIKvonD

good afternoon.

hope all's well.

my diets went to fuk...but cals low'ish at least.

training- back/traps/rear delts tonight.

feeling ace.

have a good ane.


----------



## JANIKvonD

awww fuk!...forgot to tell ya's i've had my chiefs hat on lately  chinesse chilli beef last night.....fuk me it was good.

made tikka chicken night before!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> awww fuk!...forgot to tell ya's i've had my chiefs hat on lately  chinesse chilli beef last night.....fuk me it was good.
> 
> made tikka chicken night before!


You a Fùcking Indian or something? Old Tonto!!

Chef i take it :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> You a Fùcking Indian or something? Old Tonto!!
> 
> *Chef *i take it :lol:


both :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hello sheggers. I'm just out with Hugo...patrolling my usual rape spots



Did a wee back, tris n rear delt sesh-

Hammer rows-

3/4stack x 12

3/4 stack x 12

Stack (110kg) x 12

Dropset..

Stack x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

Face pulls-

55kg x 12

55kg x 12

55kg x failure

Superset with tri pushdowns (V bar/ cable)

3/4 stack x 20

3/4 stack x 20

3/4 stack x failure

Cable crunches-

4 sets 55 kg x 12

Straight arm lateral pushdowns-

35 kg x 12

35kg x 10

35kg x 8 > 18kg x failure

35kg x 10? > 18kg x failure

25 kg x failure

Superset with reverse grip pushdowns- (straight bar/ cable)

20kg x 8

15kg x 12

15 kg x 12

DB pullovers-

35kg x 15

35 kg x failure

Fuked.

Machine tri extension-

3/4 stack x 25

Stack x 10 (machine isn't bolted to the ground do kept moving!)

3/4 x failure

Done, fuked & pumped to death


----------



## bluejoanna

Nice session but your photography is sh!te!!

x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Nice session but your photography is sh!te!!
> 
> x


cheers....& my photography is spot on! it was to let u see what i can see on me & hugo's usuall walky spot in the middle of the woods.....which is fuk all except a few lights in the distance lol. x


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers....& my photography is spot on! it was to let u see what i can see on me & hugo's usuall walky spot in the middle of the woods.....which is fuk all except a few lights in the distance lol. x


Get a better phone, mine would have turned that into daylight


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> Get a better phone, mine would have turned that into daylight


lol, fekin iphones for ya!...p!sh at pictures....great for porn


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, fekin iphones for ya!...p!sh at pictures....great for porn


iPhones are just p!sh mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD

was thinking about competing next year....but dont think ill be ready in time, so penciling myself in for 2015....should be carrying a decent amount of timber by then. legs are coming on quickly so pretty sure they'll be upto par


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> was thinking about competing next year....but dont think ill be ready in time, so penciling myself in for 2015....should be carrying a decent amount of timber by then. legs are coming on quickly so pretty sure they'll be upto par


That's nice to hear mate, we will all support you mate :beer:


----------



## jon-kent

JANIKvonD said:


> was thinking about competing next year....but dont think ill be ready in time, so penciling myself in for 2015....should be carrying a decent amount of timber by then. legs are coming on quickly so pretty sure they'll be upto par


The only thing i wanna see you compete in is man vs food


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> was thinking about competing next year....but dont think ill be ready in time, so penciling myself in for 2015....should be carrying a decent amount of timber by then. legs are coming on quickly so pretty sure they'll be upto par


Great plan mate, what you thinking of?


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> That's nice to hear mate, we will all support you mate :beer:


cheers brother



jon-kent said:


> The only thing i wanna see you compete in is man vs food


lol, had a decent 'meal 3' yesterday...



Ginger Ben said:


> Great plan mate, what you thinking of?


there's a local comp in Dundee....just started last year & was pretty successful, so they've decided to run it every year + got a couple good sponsors etc set up for it. see what happens from there....


----------



## JANIKvonD

@B4PJS ...silver now eh, well done son


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> @B4PJS ...silver now eh, well done son


 :lol: been silver since about june bud! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning!..erse's...cok dabs....how are they? lol

suns put up here today!....you'll notice i've been a bit laps on diet....mainly because i cant be fuked :lol: some dirty meals....some clean....some days cals are high'ish....some days there low....usual story & nowt exciting tbh..keeping it on the back burner until bulk time, then it's a all guns blazing with some new compounds!..cant wait. ONLY 6 WEEKS TO GO!!

food today-

7am- 2 slice toast

10am- large lorne, bacon baguette. caramel slice.

12.30- mcdonalds & a cream cake (someones going on holiday)

4pm- 250g chicken, 2 chicken legs, 1/2 loaf of tiger bread, tub of coleslaw

7pm- 350g chicken fanjitas.

-----------------------------------------

yesterday was-

10am- large lorne, bacon, cheese baguette. caramel slice.

1pm- 1 whole large chicken, 1/2 loaf of tiger bread, 1 tub coleslaw. 1 large mint aero

thats it 

:lol:

umm...training legs tonight...gonna destroy them!...hit some traps between sets also.

nowt much planned for the w.e.....veg infront of the F1 & get some GTA5 hours in


----------



## JANIKvonD

B4PJS said:


> :lol: been silver since about june bud! :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning guys...neglecting this a touch...nowt much new really. just arranging my hols & eating a load of shyte lol.

did a wee chest n delt (front & side) sesh last night

slight incline DB's-

25kg each hand x 10

30kg x 10

45kg x 12

dropset..

45kg x failure

20kg x failure

DB side laterals (strict straight arm)-

15kg each hand x 12

15kg x 12

15kg x failure

superset with Dips-

bw x 15

bw x 15

bw x failure

seated iso chest press- (incline)

100kg x 12 (4 sec negs)

80kg x 12 (4 sec negs)

60kg x failure (4 sec negs)

^massive chest pumps...dont usually get that tbh.

super set with front DB raises-

10kg each hand x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x failure

incline DB flys (light as delts were screaming....sore as fuk!)

12.5kg each hand x 12 (very slow negs)

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x failure

superset with incline DB skulls-

17.5kg each hand x 12

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x failure

dips-

bw x failure

bw x failure

FUKED!! lots of stretching inbetween....rotor's were killing. great sesh tho...felt everything & had trouble driving home lol.

having a fast day today...get a couple chicken meals down me later


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all...sh!ts cropped up again but its getting sorted (hopefully lol). heads not exactly 'in it' but training is still going strong. food on the other hand has been pretty poor..lack of it for the most part but major lacking in protein.

did a lats/quads/bicept sesh last night-

WIDE lat pulldowns-

35kg x 10

55kg x 10

80kg x 10

95kg x 8

dropset..

95kg x failure

65kg x failure

35kg x failure

quad extension-

35kg x 15

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

90kg (stack) x 10

dropset..

stack x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

straight arm lateral pushdowns-

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x failure

superset with hammer curls (standing/ accross the body)-

22.5kg (each hand) x 10

22.5kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

>then seated/strict

15kg (each hand) x failure

15kg x failure

machine press-

110kg x 15

130kg x 15

150kg x 15

180kg (stack) x 12

dropset..

stack x failure

1/2 x failure

super set with machine preachers- (single arm)

35kg x 12

both arms @ 55kg x 8

(didnt like the lever/rotation)

EZ curls-

25kg x failure

25kg x failure

25kg x failure

25kg x failure

wide machine rows-

75kg x failure

75kg x failure > 35kg x failure

35kg x failure

done. was a good sesh tbh...weights not impressive but was all very strict with minimal rests, great pump. left bicep was in fukin agony by the time i got home tho.....feels good today.

cant train on friday  mrs is working till 10 so will hit hammies/rear delts/traps on sunday


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning peeps, rough w.e for me.....in bed most of the day yest, damn those recs lol.

today-

2 baked spuds, 2 tuna

250g chicken, 1/2 pack rice

250g chicken 1/2 pack rice

train- chest n delts

300g steak, 100g rice

early night with some sons of anarchy 

have a good ane


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Mr VD - Sounds like a [email protected] weekend. You should have come on my girly one...It was all booze, boys and food - right up your street I reckon!! Hope you are feeling better soon x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Mr VD - Sounds like a [email protected] weekend. You should have come on my girly one...It was all booze, boys and food - right up your street I reckon!! Hope you are feeling better soon x


where was the invite?! feelin braw now tbh...wee bit tired....but mood in general is braw lol. glad u had a good 1 x


----------



## JANIKvonD

*BIG NEWS!! *

...im turning natty. mrs wants me to come off everything....for good, tried explaining test only is fine...but nope. not gonna lie to her & carry on...so had my last jab last week....& thats me

DONE.

training will still continue as norm...but dont be expecting massive rises in strength over short periods anymore (or massive fluctuations in bf etc). been thinking about giving strong man training a bash....will prob lean toward that from now onwards


----------



## bluejoanna

Lies to the Mrs are rubbish Janny. Good luck dude - you will rock it!

x


----------



## JANIKvonD

cheers Jo :thumbup1:

moarnin sheggers. fuking SHATTERED today....finding it hard as fek to get up in the mornings just now..change in the weather + waking to darkness i suppose.

did a baby chest/delts/tris sesh last night- no energy as i had ate pretty much fek all from sat lunch time lol....god'am drugs.

flat DB press- (had a major pain in my left collar bone on the neggative...so kept very light)

20kg x 15

30kg x 15

30kg x 15

30kg x 15 very slow negs.

DB side laterals-

15kg x 10 > 7kg x failure

15kg x 10 > 7kg x failure

15kg x 10 > 7kg x failure

superset with machine tri extension-

40kg x 20

60kg x 15

76kg x 15

90kg x 10 (stack)

seated machine ISO press-

130kg (stack) x 20 (no twinge in these)

dropset..

stack x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure.

rest

1/2 stack x failure

superset with front plate raises-

20kg (plate) x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x failure

decline cable flys-

4plates a side x 10..just...fukd

4 plates x 8

4plates x 8

4 plates x 8

superset with machine tri extension (again)-

50kg x 15

50kg x 15

50kg x failure

dips-

bw x 3 half reps (PMSL)...DONE.

great wee pump but head was splitting all the way threw it & just wanted it over with tbh.

food today-

10am- 250g chicken, 50g rice

12.30- 250g chicken, 50g rice

3.30- 250g chicken, 50g rice

6pm- 4egg omellete with bacon & mushrooms

10pm- dunno.


----------



## 25434

ello cheekypants...coming off the drugs hey? lets hope you can stick to that and avoid the orrible moodies and stuff....good decision If you can hack it. Take care you....x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> ello cheekypants...coming off the drugs hey? lets hope you can stick to that and avoid the orrible moodies and stuff....good decision If you can hack it. Take care you....x


hi flubs......yup.....i am now a mere mortal 

...should be interesting


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning ya'll....had a great sleep last night....leg over this morning.....good times. fats creeping back again  gonna need to pull my finger out as im going away on the 18th & do fancy looking half decent! gym tonight, gonna make it as intense as possible! as of tomorrow....no carbs! + start my clen again, 2 weeks @ 100-150mcg.

today-

7am- couple bits of toast

10am- 250g chicken 1 jacket spud

12.30- 250g chicken 1 jacket spud

4pm- 250g chicken 1 jacket spud

6.30- train lats/biceps/quads

8.30- 400g pork stirfry, some noodles

mrs said this morning that...she doesnt mind me taking they tablets (Dbol).....will see


----------



## JANIKvonD

RITE!!!!!!!!!!!! fuk this shizzzle.....im off in just over 2 weeks! im doing pics tonight & gonna see just how much fat i can lose in 2.5 weeks!!

-cardio 2x a day

-minimal carbs (if i do have carbs it'll be around workouts....dont want a major rebound once i have a pint lol)

-clen 100-150mcg a day

-gear....none :lol: 1.5 weeks without a jab now 

-cals....low

-cheats...ZERO

was gonna do a seperate thread, but i doubt it'll be very impressive pmsl


----------



## bluejoanna

No cheating??? This is most disappointing. Freaking love your dirty food!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> No cheating??? This is most disappointing. Freaking love your dirty *mind*!!!


i know!......only a few weeks tho, you'll have to look to you're hubby for you're daily kicks im affraid


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good luck ball sack


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Good luck ball sack


cheers benji


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all! slipped up last night lol...but starting today anyway 

food today-

10am- 250g chicken/yogurt/tikka paste/cucumber & mint yogurt dip/salad

12.30pm- 250g chicken/yogurt/tikka paste/cucumber & mint yogurt dip/salad

3pm- 250g chicken/yogurt/tikka paste/cucumber & mint yogurt dip/salad

8pm- 4egg omellete.

rest day. 45min on cross trainer tonight

trained back/rear delt sesh last night-

straight arm lateral pushdowns-

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg(stack) x 8 > 1/2stack x failure

superset with rear DB flys-

12.5s x 10

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

machine hammer rows-

55kg x 10

65kg x 10

80kg x 10

120kg (stack) x 10

dropset..

120kg x failure

3/4 stack x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

face pulls-

45kg x 10

45kg x 12

45kg x 10

35kg x failure

underhand chins-

1set x failure

hammer pulldowns-

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x failure > 40kg x failure

superset with BB shrugs-

weight? was already set up...120kg i think x failure

120kg x failure

120kg x failure

superset with (3way baby) DB curls-

15s x failure

15kg x failure

15kg x failure

machine preechers-

30kg x failure (20odd)

30kg x failure

30kg x failure

30kg x failure

done. got bad pip in left delt...was affecting me a bit, but got threw it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good volume there mate, that will help nuke some calories


----------



## bluejoanna

I am worried. Who swapped Mr VD for a cucumber munching, drug free GYM GO-ER????

Just kidding sir. Hope you had a wondrous day x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> I am worried. Who swapped Mr VD for a cucumber munching, drug free GYM GO-ER????
> 
> Just kidding sir. Hope you had a wondrous day x


tbh..2days in. 1st day was a mcdonald & KFC binge for tea. 2nd day (last night) was a caramel shotbread & giant cookie binge.

so far so good. today....i've only had 1 giant cookie so far


----------



## Dai Jones

Nothing wrong with a bit of KFC


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of KFC


wasnt TOO bad tbh mate. 5selects meal/double cheeseburger & 2 flaming wraps from KFC. clean for me


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> wasnt TOO bad tbh mate. 5selects meal/double cheeseburger & 2 flaming wraps from KFC. clean for me


 :thumb: ....funny enough got family round tonight and kfc was on the cards going to fill me boots


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of KFC


Agreed


----------



## Ginger Ben

Soft cvnt, couldn't cut butter could you lol

I'm only jelly :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Hey Yan new journal mate "Dai's Turn" help us out yeh


----------



## JANIKvonD

Lol, today is worse tbh. Ill take pics of all meals.

So far I've had a large chocolate orange cookie, half a yorkie cookie & a large chocolate eclaire.


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol, today is worse tbh. Ill take pics of all meals.
> 
> So far I've had a large chocolate orange cookie, half a yorkie cookie & a large chocolate eclaire.


I like a bit of food porn :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol, today is worse tbh. Ill take pics of all meals.
> 
> So far I've had a large chocolate orange cookie, half a yorkie cookie & a large chocolate eclaire.


Good lad! And soon to be natty too 

I'm only jealous :crying:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good lad! And soon to be natty too
> 
> I'm only jealous :crying:


Natty and fat :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Natty and fat :lol:


Oh it happens.... and it happens quickly!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

we'll see u cvnts


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol, today is worse tbh. Ill take pics of all meals.
> 
> So far I've had a large chocolate orange cookie, half a yorkie cookie & a large chocolate eclaire.


The cornerstone of any nutritious diet!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> The cornerstone of any nutritious diet!


Can't be tweeny surely? I thought the cornerstone was crisp butties, pies and maltesers.... :tongue:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Can't be tweeny surely? I thought the cornerstone was crisp butties, pies and maltesers.... :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> The cornerstone of any nutritious diet!


 :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all! good w.e's all round i hope!....mine was ace. having a bit of anxiety issues this morning tho! trouble breathing :mellow: + fukin docs is closed today lol. so will bell the cvnt tomorrow & see what he says.

went out for tea yesterday with a few of the muckers....had a this



recon it was gone in 5min tops lol.

today-

like i said...anxiety issues, so heads not in it today.....& appetite is non existant 

so prob an omellete at some point lol.

train chest tonight


----------



## Dai Jones

now that's what I call a burger :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> now that's what I call a burger :thumb:


the photo does it no justice tbh...makes the chips look huge there. it was MASSIVE mate. this place a famed for its huge buger challanges...the biggest 1 has a time limit of 1hr to finish (no-ones ever done it) the 2nd biggest has a limit of 45min (couple ppl done it & got there pic on the wall). 3rd biggest was the 1 i had.....destroyed it in 5 min lol. mate didnt even mannage half of it


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> morning all! good w.e's all round i hope!....mine was ace. having a bit of anxiety issues this morning tho! trouble breathing :mellow: + fukin docs is closed today lol. so will bell the cvnt tomorrow & see what he says.
> 
> went out for tea yesterday with a few of the muckers....had a this
> 
> View attachment 137741
> 
> 
> recon it was gone in 5min tops lol.
> 
> today-
> 
> like i said...anxiety issues, so heads not in it today.....& appetite is non existant
> 
> so prob an omellete at some point lol.
> 
> train chest tonight


Looks bloody good!

Hope the anxiety passes mate, chin up and all that.


----------



## biglbs

Hope you feel better mate,that sucks!


----------



## Sweat

That burger looks lush, i've had 5 rice cakes today, bet you're jealous aren't you?!

Hope you're feeling better soon captain.


----------



## JANIKvonD

cheers gents :beer: burger was fukin braw! wasnt too keen on the pulled pork in a sweet as fuk marinade....sickening as fuk


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chin up fella, jelly of that burger!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning amigos!! fuk me its cooling down now eh! on a starvation mode/water cutting kinda diet atm :lol: basically eat fuk all all day & have a couple high protein meals 6pm-9pm. away on holiday in 10days...so trying to drop what i can. will do a mini carb up on sunday.

so food yesterday-

7am- 100mcg clen

1pm- 750g low fat natural yogurt

6pm- trained chest

8pm- 350g chicken fanjitas.

today-

7am- 100mcg clen

7-6pm- 6lt water + teas/coffees

6pm- 4 egg omellete, 3 bacon

6.30- 45min on cross trainer

7.30pm- 300g salmon salad

9pm- 2x tubs of quark.

chest sesh last night-

slight decline BB- (been away from the bar for a bit now :mellow: )

50kg x 20

90kg x 12

110kg x 10

130kg x 7 (happy with that,,,last 'end of cut' i was fatter & was struggling with 100kg for a set...december time)

100kg x 15

50kg x failure.

incline DBs-

30kg each hand x 12

35kg x 12

40kg x 12 > 20kg x failure

decline cable flys-

5plates a side x 15

5plates x 15

10plates x 8

10plates x 8

dips-

2 x BW sets x failure

tri pushdowns-

3/4 stack x 15

stack x 8

dropset..

stack x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

happy as fuk with that tbh...been cruising for over a month now, & dieting for damn near 4 month!..up & down without any real structure to diet....wasted time in my eyes as im no where near where i should be cutting all that time!!! BUT its good to see strength is still up there (for me)...the mrs has given me the all clear to keep at it :thumb: SO...750mg/750mg test/deca will start on 1st nov  think im gonna skip the Dbol...but undecided yet tbh. deca will be WC deca 250mg/ml. test is homebrew testE 300mg/ml.

cant wait now tbh...was planning a bulk 12weeks/cut 12weeks, but think im just gonna go all out mass buiding, 18st+ is the target....recon ill break that in the first 12 weeks tbh 

cant wait!


----------



## Dai Jones

you sound happy mate so happy for ya, good to see the mrs giving ya the Ok you sorted thing out then?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> you sound happy mate so happy for ya, good to see the mrs giving ya the Ok you sorted thing out then?


im actually feeling great....& have been for a while now mate, me n the wife getting on better than ever, which is why i recon she's OK'd it. i am suffering from anxiety a bit tho...got some peels to keep that in check lol. but all in all..im in a good place.


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> im actually feeling great....& have been for a while now mate, me n the wife getting on better than ever, which is why i recon she's OK'd it. i am suffering from anxiety a bit tho...got some peels to keep that in check lol. but all in all..im in a good place.


 :thumb:


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey Janny - just dropping by to check all is OK in Jock land 

Where are you off to on your hols? I have to admit being a tad jealous......x


----------



## JANIKvonD

:beer:



bluejoanna said:


> Hey Janny - just dropping by to check all is OK in Jock land
> 
> Where are you off to on your hols? I have to admit being a tad jealous......x


lol, minds musta met somewhere there. alls good in jock land :blowme:

going to turkey (antalia)....spur of the moment thing, mainly for the kids

http://www.hotelopia.com/h/hotel-eftalia-splash-resort_alanya-area_178371/fotos/


----------



## JANIKvonD

dunno why my cheers is at the top...& the blow me dude is in the post at all? but he's getting left in there :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> going to turkey (antalia)....spur of the moment thing, mainly for the kids
> 
> http://www.hotelopia.com/h/hotel-eftalia-splash-resort_alanya-area_178371/fotos/


looks good that got some money put to the side for a holiday next year, will be interested to hear what ya think of it when ya come back


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> dunno why my cheers is at the top...& *the blow me dude is in the post at all*? but he's getting left in there :lol:


Whatever!! A nice holiday just as it is getting all cold and dark here is a braw idea (does that make sense lol!). And "for the kids" really??? I bet you will be wandering around flexing those pecs and showing off in your g string!! For the kids.....ha ha ha!! x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> looks good that got some money put to the side for a holiday next year, will be interested to hear what ya think of it when ya come back


ill keep ya posted bud.



bluejoanna said:


> Whatever!! A nice holiday just as it is getting all cold and dark here is a braw idea (does that make sense lol!). And "for the kids" really??? I bet you will be wandering around flexing those pecs and showing off in your g string!! For the kids.....ha ha ha!! x


showing off my Gstring to the kids?.....you've got me ALL WRONG :lol: yeh cant wait tbh....lots of kids.....means lots of mums


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> im actually feeling great....& have been for a while now mate, me n the wife getting on better than ever, which is why i recon she's OK'd it. i am suffering from anxiety a bit tho...got some peels to keep that in check lol. but all in all..im in a good place.


That is good news cheekypAnts...xx. Have a good day....


----------



## 25434

Oh dear!! I just read the other post.......and....and.....the thought of you in a g string is ......is........well......frankly scary!

DONT DO IT! :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Oh dear!! I just read the other post.......and....and.....the thought of you in a g string is ......is........well......frankly scary!
> 
> DONT DO IT! :laugh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: pics will be provided just for u flubs


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning!!! fekin strugling today like....could NOT get out my pit today, + its fekin baultic!

happy to report...day 3 of mini cut & no blips :mellow:

today-

8.30- 150mcg clen

10am- 5eggs scrambled

12.30- 125g salmon, spinage, cherry toms, cucumber, spring onion & some vinigar dressing

4pm- 125g salmon, spinage, cherry toms, cucumber, spring onion & some vinigar dressing

6.30- train legs

8.30- 4 egg omellete, 3 bacon, toms, cheese.


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Mr VD - stop your whinging and get your erse out of bed....although bed....warmth, nice cuppa, bit of the....morning papers!! Sounds rather nice actually. Despite the fact I am up and dressed and about to go and have a row with some builders, I think 40 winks sounds much more appealing......Have a tops day x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Mr VD - stop your whinging and get your erse out of bed....although bed....warmth, nice cuppa, bit of the....morning papers!! Sounds rather nice actually. Despite the fact I am up and dressed and about to go and have a row with some builders, I think 40 winks sounds much more appealing......Have a tops day x


we should have a UKM sleepover....me u n flubs :thumb: what the builders done? (or not as the case may be)


----------



## Ginger Ben

So you're back on the gear already then? Lasted less than one of your diets didn't it. pmsl

Glad to see you're back on track with the Mrs mate, that is good news.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> So you're back on the gear already then? Lasted less than one of your diets didn't it. pmsl
> 
> Glad to see you're back on track with the Mrs mate, that is good news.


I believe "we told you so" doesn't really justify it in yans case


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> we should have a UKM sleepover....me u n [Redacted] :thumb:


 :blink:

:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> So you're back on the gear already then? Lasted less than one of your diets didn't it. pmsl
> 
> Glad to see you're back on track with the Mrs mate, that is good news.


i was never off the gear! been cruising 6 weeks now...got 4 left before this blast


----------



## bluejoanna

JANIKvonD said:


> we should have a UKM sleepover....me u n flubs :thumb: what the builders done? (or not as the case may be)


I am sure @Flubs and I would amuse you in dragged thru the hedgerow backwards kinda way - well I speak for myself actually, Flubbers is a secret supermodel....x


----------



## JANIKvonD

bluejoanna said:


> I am sure @Flubs and I would amuse you in dragged thru the hedgerow backwards kinda way - well I speak for myself actually, Flubbers is a secret supermodel....x


how u ended up looking like that is what everyone will want to hear about


----------



## bluejoanna

yep - I walked into that one.... :confused1:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> So you're back on the gear already then? Lasted less than one of your diets didn't it. pmsl
> 
> Glad to see you're back on track with the Mrs mate, that is good news.


Oh fcuk I'm back to last place on the bulk comp then:cursing:


----------



## Sweat

Afternoon captain, any training today?

How ya doing?


----------



## JANIKvonD

afternoon gents! not updated.....because i forgot tbh mg: fuks gone on there eh lol. feeling good...looking shyte....same auld :lol:

nowt out of the norm to report tbh...did a leg & tri sesh last night, went like this..

quad extension (single leg)-

20kg x 15

25kg x 15

35kg x 10

40kg x 8

40kg x failure

both legs-

95kg (stack) x 8

95kg x 8

dropset..

stack x failure

3/4 x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure.

tri extension (machine)-

1/2 stack x 20

3/4 x 15

stack x 12 (says 95kg)

dropset..

stack x failure

1/2 x failure

front bb squats ATG- (pausing at bottom for a couple secs)

50kg x 15

60kg x 15

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

DB skulls-

20kg each hand x 10

20kg x 10 > 12.5kg x failure

17.5kg x 10 > 12.5kg x failure

12.5kg x 12

lying ham curls-

20kg x 25

55kg x 12

55kg x 12

55kg x failure > 20kg x failure

55kg x failure > 20kg x failure

reverse grip cable pushdowns-(single arm)

4plates x 12

4plates x 15

4 plates x 12

4 plates x failure

superset with cable straight bar pushdowns-

1/2 stack ..4sets x failure

*30 MIN CARDIO ON THE BIKE!!!*...was brutal.

then..

tri rope pushdowns (single arm)-

5sets x failure

superset with plate shrugs

5sets x failure.

done. fair bit in there...but had loads of time to kill, so there ya go.

food today (no blips)-

8am- 150mcg clen

10am- 150g salmon, pile of spinage

12.30- 4eggs, 3 bacon

5pm- 150g salmon, handfull spinage

8.30pm- 3 pork chops, melted cheese & salad

rest day...thank foooook


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Afternoon captain, any training today?
> 
> How ya doing?


im pretty fantastic today mate  hows yirself?


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> im pretty fantastic today mate  hows yirself?


Aye i'm good mate and I am lmao @ your bit above *"Food today, 8am- 150mcg clen"*, you are eating Clen now?! Ace!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Aye i'm good mate and I am lmao @ your bit above *"Food today, 8am- 150mcg clen"*, you are eating Clen now?! Ace!!


breakfast of champs mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

afternoon jabronies :thumb: good weekens all round i hope  mine was ace...again. family life etc is all superb....away on holiday the end of this week so everyones on a high. threw in glasgow tomorrow & wed (staying overnight) renewing my first aid ticket...so nice easy week to see me threw to the hols  leaving early doors saturday (flights at 5pm in manchester) so not long at all!

foods been prety shyte tbh...gave my self a wee rest from it all threw this cruise....primed for the bulk  really excited about it & know it's gonna push my physique into the next level....time to seperate the men from the boys i recon :thumbup1:

today has been/will be-

7.30- 50g oats, rasens, 200ml skimmed milk.

10am- couple ham & cheese sanys

12.30- 150g steak, 50g rice (uncle bens veg rice)

3.30- 150g steak, 50g rice " "

6pm- train chest & delts (front & side)

7.30- 1/2 roast chicken, mash, roasters, veg, etc etc


----------



## sxbarnes

Jabronies haha


----------



## biglbs

Have a great and very well deserved family break mate,enjoy those who matter most,come back and smash it!


----------



## bluejoanna

I have serious holiday envy Janny.....Have a cracking time mate x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

haven't peeked in here for a while mate. Nice training. Enjoy your hols.


----------



## JANIKvonD

cheers guys! sorry, been away working in glasgow the past couple days so not had a min...too busy getting pashed 

umm...what have i done?..ate some shyte...trained chest on monday & lats/quads last night. thats me done with training now for a week & a half mg: 2 sleeps 

chest was-

slight decline bb

incline DBs

decline cable flys

seated iso press

tri extension.

lats & quads was-

quad extension (6sets..2 of which were dropsets + some very slow negs)

lat pulldowns(6sets..2 of wich were dropsets + some very slow negs)

straight arm lateral pushdowns

front squats

DB pullovers

seated DB curls.

foods been p!sh....but i dont give a fuk tbh lol, comp starts in 2 weeks...itching for it now! pinned 300ml last night (last time i pinned was 150mg 2 weeks ago). next week ill pin 450mg...then 750mg on the 1st along with 750mg deca.....+ some oxys for good measure  PURE MASS THIS CYCLE.

boom! have a good ane x


----------



## Keeks

Good morning, hope all good with you? And what level you on? Im on 140 and stuck!!!! :cursing:

Where you off on hols?


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> next week ill pin 450mg...then 750mg on the 1st along with 750mg deca.....+ some oxys for good measure  PURE MASS THIS CYCLE.
> 
> boom! have a good ane x


going to be good this


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Good morning, hope all good with you? And what level you on? Im on 140 and stuck!!!! :cursing:
> 
> Where you off on hols?


alright keeks!! im feking fab tbh. everythings (personal life wise) is spot on :thumb: so happy days. im on 125 (just had to check lol) not had time to play it recently...but knowing im not far behind....im gonna pump fuk out it today 

off to antalya...should be a nice change of scenery  you're comp is this weekend is it?!?! ill go check you're journo



Dai Jones said:


> going to be good this


18stone....here i come


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> alright keeks!! im feking fab tbh. everythings (personal life wise) is spot on :thumb: so happy days. im on 125 (just had to check lol) not had time to play it recently...but knowing im not far behind....im gonna pump fuk out it today
> 
> off to antalya...should be a nice change of scenery  you're comp is this weekend is it?!?! ill go check you're journo
> 
> 18stone....here i come


Ahh bill, thats great to hear. :thumbup1: 125, you're catching up with me but level 135 takes some doing, so good luck with that.

Have a lovely holiday! 

Yep, this weekend, holy cr4p! :bounce:


----------



## biglbs

I love how the darkside pull becomes stronger with each jab pmsl,i am the same,it is real hard not be be drawn in,,,,


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Ahh bill, thats great to hear. :thumbup1: 125, you're catching up with me but level 135 takes some doing, so good luck with that.
> 
> Have a lovely holiday!
> 
> Yep, this weekend, holy cr4p! :bounce:


will do keeks!! 2 more sleeps 



biglbs said:


> I love how the darkside pull becomes stronger with each jab pmsl,i am the same,it is real hard not be be drawn in,,,,


im actually enjoying the cruise mate....but allas....its growing time


----------



## 25434

eyup cheekypants...good to know you're happy buddie...enjoy your holiday...x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> eyup cheekypants...good to know you're happy buddie...enjoy your holiday...x


will do flubs!! :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

1 more day, eh? good times  im baw deep in holiday mode now.....got the cakes in for the lads....bags are all packed....mates just picked up Hugo. ammmm ready



wasnt planning on the gym tonight.....but its looking like ill have plenty time, so might destroy some boulders. altho i have to drive all day....carry kids, bags etc....so ill prob swerve it lol.

have a good 1 folks x


----------



## 25434

Ta taaaaaaaaaaaa cheekypAnts.....can't wait to hear all the tales....hurrr hurrr.....have a lovely lovely time.....and behave yourself! Humph....like that will work....:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Ta taaaaaaaaaaaa cheekypAnts.....can't wait to hear all the tales....hurrr hurrr.....have a lovely lovely time.....and behave yourself! Humph....like that will work....:laugh:


Cheers flubs!!! On route to Manchester ATM. Got kids, so won't be TOO mad 

Have a good ane x


----------



## JANIKvonD

HELLOO!!!! hols were braaaa....all tanned up & rarring to smash this bulk to pieces!! heads in a great place for it too. love winter.

managed to grab myself some pharma 'anapolon' for the bulk....so will be using this in place of Dbol.

put on a bit of chub during this cruise...diets been lacking in protein too. so looking forward to this.....starts FRIDAY mg: still got to get some bits n bobs in for it but the plan food/training wise remains the same. only difference this bulk will be the substances used..

so bulk plan-

week 1-20 750mg testE / 750MG DECA

week 1-4- 50mg anapolan ED

week 8-12- 50mg anapolan ED

weeks 16-20- 50mg anapolan ED

all out bulk this time...cals will be reeled in if im adding TOO much, but the goal is mass mass mass. then a long cruise.....then ill be taking a mentor on board to prep me for a comp here in dundee on april 2015. so prob 4 month cruise after this...then the mentor has 9month to play with.

see what happens from there, if all goes well on the april comp...ill travel down south for a few

lets do this shizle


----------



## Ginger Ben

Welcome back mate, that cycle should throw some size on you for sure! The comp a strong man thing or bb?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Welcome back mate, that cycle should throw some size on you for sure! The comp a strong man thing or bb?


cheers mate :beer: here's hoping.

its a BB comp mate. with gear now back on the cards...ill be focusing on BB now.


----------



## 25434

Wurrabarrrt ye cheekypants!! welcome back...and interesting news...a comp hey?..hummmmmm......will try to come and support you if you come down south for a comp.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> Wurrabarrrt ye cheekypants!! welcome back...and interesting news...a comp hey?..hummmmmm......will try to come and support you if you come down south for a comp.


yeh comp on the cards flooobs...be as well having something to show for all this capers eh? lol

how u keeping me son ? x


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh comp on the cards flooobs...be as well having something to show for all this capers eh? lol
> 
> how u keeping me son ? x


I'm good thanks, kicking along as you do....xx


----------



## JANIKvonD

about time for a decent update ? pmsl. weighing in at 97kg last night...altho i think the scales are off a bit (non digital on a carpet in the council gym) recon im closer to 100kg. so i've put on a fair wee bit since the end of the cut comp & cruise (fat). been cruising 11weeks now.....& have taken it easy with training/diet etc, getting my head where i want it & am now ready to get back on the bus & put some quality muscle on.

SO no gear for near 3month...pretty poor diet.....training has still been kept up tho.

aim is 18stone+ this cycle.....& considering the cycle i recon ill be there before Xmas lol, see what happens.

cycle for the next 20weeks will be-

testE 750mg EW weeks 1-20

deca 750mg EW weeks 1-20

NPP- 400mg EW weeks 1-5

anapolon- 50mg ED weeks 1-4, 8-12, 16-20.

training will be the same as per....change routine every 6weeks or so, will be more strength stuff thrown in...get my 1rm up a bit. i want to shoulder press the 50s & bench 170kg by the end of this.....we'll see what happens.

did a wee chest sesh last night to break myself back in-

slight decline BB bench-

50kg x 15

90kg x 15

110kg x 10

dropset

110kg x failure

80kg x failure

50kg x failure

incline DB flys-

15kg (each hand) x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 12 > 12.5kg x failure

close grip EZ curls-

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

seated iso press- dropset

stack (130kg) x failure (15ish)

3/4 stack x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

wide EZ curls-

40kg x failure

40kg x failure

40kg x failure


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol - no gear for 3 months......been cruising for 11 weeks.... :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol - no gear for 3 months......been cruising for 11 weeks.... :lol:


 :lol: 12weeks is damn near 3 month!...& cruising is no gear in my book


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: 12weeks is damn near 3 month!...& cruising is no gear in my book


Good luck if you get independence.....pmsl :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol - no gear for 3 months......been cruising for 11 weeks.... :lol:


LLF!!!

My exact thoughts, I actually re-read it!

Janik is a legend!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> LLF!!!
> 
> My exact thoughts, I actually re-read it!
> 
> Janik is a legend!


no fuking about here lads


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> no fuking about here lads


When are you pinning you dirty roider?

I'm going the other way to you, was 18 stone a matter of weeks ago and now trying to get under 100kg initially, low 90's longer term.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> When are you pinning you dirty roider?
> 
> I'm going the other way to you, was 18 stone a matter of weeks ago and now trying to get under 100kg initially, low 90's longer term.


tomorrow  .......infact, fuk it.. tonight


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> tomorrow  .......infact, fuk it.. tonight


Lol, why wait till tonight mate, just put 10ml into each nad right now, be 20 stone by tomorrow!


----------



## 25434

You don't jab your danglies surely? Omgawwwwddd.....the very thought even makes me wanna cross my legs...ouch! Poor little things....hehe....

Have a great weekend cheekypAnts....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> You don't jab your danglies surely? Omgawwwwddd.....the very thought even makes me wanna cross my legs...ouch! Poor little things....hehe....
> 
> Have a great weekend cheekypAnts....


 :lol: no flubs...you dont jab in the nuts (mine arent conneccted to anything anymore anyway :lol: ) .

cheers pal...you too x


----------



## JANIKvonD

did a cheeky delts & tris sesh last night....went-

seated DB shoulder press (very slow negs)

20kg (each hand) x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

dropset..

37.5kg x 8

25kg x failure

15kg x failure

happy with that tbh...only been back at these for a few weeks. 50s are in the bag this cycle

rear delt flys (supported chest on incline bench)-

12.5kg each hand x 15

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

superset with tri pushdowns (cables/straight bar)-

3/4 stack x 15

3/4 stack x 15

3/4 stack x 15

dropset

3/4stack x failure

1/4 stack x failure

uprite BB rows-

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

50kg x 10

40kg x failure

first time back at these in aaaages...gonna see how much

superset with incline DB skulls-

17.5kg each hand x 12

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

DB side laterals-

15kg each hand x 10

15kg x 10

15kg x failure

superset with front plate raises-

x 10

x 10

x failure

(KILLER!)

done! feeling pretty strong already tbh...have tappered up my test dosage over the past 2 weeks so its prob kicking in about now (only went upto 300mg).

last night i done my first jabs of this cycle

2.5ml of deca300 in left quad

2.5ml of test300 in right quad

today-

50mg anapolon

2ml of NPP in left delt

wheels are in motion for operation strong fat cvnt


----------



## biglbs

Good work mate.though triceps could use more and shoulders less..but heavier..imo.remember when massing that golden rule...more is less.if intensity and poundage is present.


----------



## JANIKvonD

damn im outa shape :lol: really looking sh!t atm...but i've enjoyed the past 12 weeks cruising & taking my foot off the gas with everything. cant express how excited i am for the next 20 weeks! transmorphing time


----------



## JANIKvonD

good morning chums. good w.e by all i hope! mine was alright...pumped fuk out COD & did some chrimbo decoration shopping yesterday lol. foods been pretty p!sh tbh...not enough protein in.

suffering from a couple PIPs today..

-2.5ml in right quad

-2.5ml in right glute

-2ml in left delt

BOOM

food today-

8.30- 5 giant pancakes

10.30- 250g chicken 1 large jacket spud

1pm- 250g chicken, 1 large jacket spud

4.30- 250g chicken, 1 large jacket spud 1/2 a large rasberry cheesecake

6pm- train chest & delts

7.30- 2 or 3 bowls of homemade soup, loads of tiger loaf, 1/2 a pork joint .... 1/2 a large rasberry cheesecake

9pm- milk & PB

...also bought 2.5lt of fat milk to drink....but recon thats just pushing cals into the MAD zone especially considering the gear hasnt near kicked in yet lol

see how the delt pip holds out tonight...might focus on some heavyer stuff tonight

heavy bench

heavy behind the neck press

heavy dips

then superset some flys & delt raises


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> good morning chums. good w.e by all i hope! mine was alright...pumped fuk out COD & did some chrimbo decoration shopping yesterday lol. foods been pretty p!sh tbh...not enough protein in.
> 
> suffering from a couple PIPs today..
> 
> -2.5ml in right quad
> 
> -2.5ml in right glute
> 
> -2ml in left delt
> 
> BOOM
> 
> food today-
> 
> 8.30- 5 giant pancakes
> 
> 10.30- 250g chicken 1 large jacket spud
> 
> 1pm- 250g chicken, 1 large jacket spud
> 
> 4.30- 250g chicken, 1 large jacket spud 1/2 a large rasberry cheesecake
> 
> 6pm- train chest & delts
> 
> 7.30- 2 or 3 bowls of homemade soup, loads of tiger loaf, 1/2 a pork joint .... 1/2 a large rasberry cheesecake
> 
> 9pm- milk & PB
> 
> ...also bought 2.5lt of fat milk to drink....but recon thats just pushing cals into the MAD zone especially considering the gear hasnt near kicked in yet lol
> 
> see how the delt pip holds out tonight...might focus on some heavyer stuff tonight
> 
> heavy bench
> 
> heavy behind the neck press
> 
> heavy dips
> 
> then superset some flys & delt raises


looking good


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning jabronies. was out on the p!sh last night...in at 3.30...up at 6 for work lol. feeling surprisingly OK....but me thinks im probably still p!shed expecting hangover to kick me in the teeth VERY soon.

got comments from all directions last night....not been out in AGEEES & the ego pumping done me good tbh. mate came back from America for a bit...not seen him in over a year....he couldn't get over the difference. felt good

foods shyte today...still not well & the kids are all off school sick too! just that time of year I suppose.

still not trained this week...hard sesh planned for tomorrow...cant wait!!! also be good to see if the anapolon & NPP has kicked in. will go heavy & test the water

have a good ane x


----------



## Keeks

Eeek, mid afternoon and that hangover might hit, so stock up on stodgey food! :thumbup1:

Have a good un and hope the hangover doesnt hit!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Eeek, mid afternoon and that hangover might hit, so stock up on stodgey food! :thumbup1:
> 
> Have a good un and hope the hangover doesnt hit!!


Just had this, so we'll see what happens lol


----------



## Keeks

So close to perfection there in the separate tubs, if there was another for the beans then it would be spot on! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> Just had this, so we'll see what happens lol


I'm fookin hungry now


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> So close to perfection there in the separate tubs, if there was another for the beans then it would be spot on! :thumbup1:


Agreed, I'm not ocd about food at all but I do hate it when the beans on a fry up get bean juice over everything else, annoying!


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> Just had this, so we'll see what happens lol


You're a fvcking pr**k, stop linking lush fatty foods mate... lol, so not fair!

... goes hunting for a Rice Cake...


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Agreed, I'm not ocd about food at all but I do hate it when the beans on a fry up get bean juice over everything else, annoying!


Exaclty, good separation needed in a fry up, for sure.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Agreed, I'm not ocd about food at all but I do hate it when the beans on a fry up get bean juice over everything else, annoying!





Keeks said:


> Exaclty, good separation needed in a fry up, for sure.


WEIRDOS!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> WEIRDOS!


this.


----------



## JANIKvonD

I just mix it all up & wolf it down anyway. black pudding mixed with beans is fukin ACE!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning sheggers. damn I had a good 11hr kip lol..., altho I've got a pretty nasty cough this morning. the long awaited gym sesh tonight...has had to be cut short, as im taking the kids to see the chrimbo lights go on. blast chest & quads...then get out.

food-

4slice toast with meatpaste.

link & cheese roll, caramel slice

2cans tuna, 2jacket spuds

300g pork 100g rice

300g pork, 100g rice

2cans tuna jacket spud

2/3 of a cheesecake

300g chicken (homemade tikka) rice, nan.

6eggs with cheese & milk.

2lt fat milk

once again ive forgot my mid week NPP jab lol...might just take it out all together


----------



## Redbeard85

JANIKvonD said:


> Just had this, so we'll see what happens lol


S.O.B!! You're in the wrong forum mate!! :ban:


----------



## JANIKvonD

lee85 said:


> S.O.B!! You're in the wrong forum mate!! :ban:


that is bodybuilding at its finest


----------



## Redbeard85

JANIKvonD said:


> that is bodybuilding at its finest


I'm on high protein, low carbs and you're a giant j*bbie!


----------



## JANIKvonD

lee85 said:


> I'm on high protein, low carbs and you're a giant j*bbie!


the fat is piling on quick tbh mate....looking like im gonna go my original plan &...bulk for 12weeks HARD & cut for 12weeks. its worked in the past anyway lol


----------



## Redbeard85

JANIKvonD said:


> the fat is piling on quick tbh mate....looking like im gonna go my original plan &...bulk for 12weeks HARD & cut for 12weeks. its worked in the past anyway lol


 :lol: Doesn't surprise me mate if that's part of your diet! That works mate, means you should be fine for late spring/summer :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Stop eating cheesecake and you shouldn't get so fat and need to cut Or add 25mcg/day t3 and your sins will be forgiven along with the protein you eat being utilised better,thermogenic effect is nice in this cold too..


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Stop eating cheesecake and you shouldn't get so fat and need to cut Or add 25mcg/day t3 and your sins will be forgiven along with the protein you eat being utilised better,thermogenic effect is nice in this cold too..


I've just started adding 50mcg t3 2on/2off mate...think I should just have it everyday? there 50mcg tabs (WC) so just less hastle tbh


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> I've just started adding 50mcg t3 2on/2off mate...think I should just have it everyday? there 50mcg tabs (WC) so just less hastle tbh


Take them every day for no more then 3 weeks then take a break, make sure your base temp(from before you started)returns,you should not feel cold,this means your thyroid is fine,during use temp should be slightly up.especialy after food.


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> the fat is piling on quick tbh mate....looking like im gonna go my original plan &...bulk for 12weeks HARD & cut for 12weeks. its worked in the past anyway lol


Cutting?! What type of **** does a cut in the winter?!... erm... :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Take them every day for no more then 3 weeks then take a break, make sure your base temp(from before you started)returns,you should not feel cold,this means your thyroid is fine,during use temp should be slightly up.especialy after food.


cheers mate  checking my temperature.......its like u don't even know me 



Sweat said:


> Cutting?! What type of **** does a cut in the winter?!... erm... :whistling:


exactly!! you've talked me outta it mate...cheers


----------



## JANIKvonD

Couple of today's eats


----------



## Sweat

You eat some proper [email protected]! LOL.

Bottom picture = 2 jacket spuds, 4 pints of milk, a cheese cake and some brown slop!


----------



## JANIKvonD

:thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85

JANIKvonD said:


> Couple of today's eats


No mate! This sh*t isn't on btw! I'm starving and you're posting f*cking cheesecake...you're like the dominatrix of UK-M!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning peeps, another ace sleep...feeling braw today. mrs is on night shift tonight  takeaway & COD tonight...cant wait. did a chest sesh last night, wasn't feeling well & had ZERO energy...but was pleasantly surprised with strength tbh.

Bb bench- (no spotter)

60kg x 15

100kg x 22 PB

100kg x 12

100kg x 12 > 60kg x failure

Fukin didn't expect that lol. Tbh Ive been stronger...but always stopped at 20 lol so PB by default

Decline cable flys

3sets x 15ish

Machine press dropset-

130kg ( stack) x failure

3/4 stack x failure

1/2 x failure

1/4 x failure

I then stepped on the scales to find I'm 6kg up in 2 weeks

Tri extension

5sets stack x 20-failure

DB flys

2sets @ 25kg a side x failure

Done. Looking very full & happy as fuk with that tbh.

Only 2 weeks in ffs!!!!!?


----------



## Sweat

Great stuff on 22 reps @ 100kg mate, put theoretical max at 160+ but don't think those calculators accurate over 10-12 reps though.

Try 170kg next week anyway!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Great stuff on 22 reps @ 100kg mate, put theoretical max at 160+ but don't think those calculators accurate over 10-12 reps though.
> 
> Try 170kg next week anyway!


fuk that! altho 170kg is my target for this bulk. got 1x 150kg a couple week ago...so probably not THAT far off now tbh.

2x 150 is my best (& 9x 130). pretty strong on the bar tbh...compared to most of my other lifts. sh!t on the DBs


----------



## Redbeard85

JANIKvonD said:


> morning peeps, another ace sleep...feeling braw today. mrs is on night shift tonight  takeaway & COD tonight...cant wait. did a chest sesh last night, wasn't feeling well & had ZERO energy...but was pleasantly surprised with strength tbh.
> 
> Bb bench- (no spotter)
> 
> 60kg x 15
> 
> 100kg x 22 PB
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 12 > 60kg x failure
> 
> Fukin didn't expect that lol. Tbh Ive been stronger...but always stopped at 20 lol so PB by default
> 
> Decline cable flys
> 
> 3sets x 15ish
> 
> Machine press dropset-
> 
> 130kg ( stack) x failure
> 
> 3/4 stack x failure
> 
> 1/2 x failure
> 
> 1/4 x failure
> 
> I then stepped on the scales to find I'm 6kg up in 2 weeks
> 
> Tri extension
> 
> 5sets stack x 20-failure
> 
> DB flys
> 
> 2sets @ 25kg a side x failure
> 
> Done. Looking very full & happy as fuk with that tbh.
> 
> Only 2 weeks in ffs!!!!!?


Nice mate! 22reps on the 100 for bench :thumb: You should be feeling that now haha!


----------



## JANIKvonD

lee85 said:


> Nice mate! 22reps on the 100 for bench :thumb: You should be feeling that now haha!


lol cheers mate...I did get some good doms that I've not felt in a while! love it


----------



## JANIKvonD

changing my routine about....fancy giving chest & back a go together, whats a good pairing of exercises?

was thinking

flat DB's

single arm Tbar rows (forgot what u call them lol..basically rowing 1 end of a BB with weight).

decline BB

hammer pulldowns

cable crossovers

straight arm lateral pushdowns

thoughts?


----------



## JANIKvonD

**last night update**

Did a cheeky chest & back sesh

Flat DB press-

17.5 each hand x 10

35kg x 10

Dropset..

50kg x 10

40kg x failure

22.5kg x failure

Meadows rows-

1 plate x 10

2plates x 10

2 plates x 10

Hammer pulldowns-

75kg x 10

75kg x. 10

75kg x 10

*very slow negs*

Cable crossovers-

27.5kg a side x 10

27.5kg x 8

22.5 kg x failure

22.5kg x failure

Straight arm lateral pushdowns-

40kg x 10

55kg x 10

55kg x. 10

35kg x failure

Flat smith (decline bench was busy)

60kg x 10

90kg x 10

Dropset..

110kg x failure

90kg x failure

60kg x failure

Close to spewing doing the meadows rows

--------------------------------------------------------

feeling pretty good today...appetite is comin back more day by day. keep forgetting to jab tho fukin nightmare. so pinned 750mg test & 750mg deca today. also got an outbreak of spots on my chin...dunno if its due to the back end of a viral thing or gear related...but ive started back on the Accutane again just incase.

bloated belly I had is WAY down now...looking much fuller too. getting some cracking pumps during training too.

food today-

-7whole eggs scrambled with milk

-can tuna, 1/2 pack curry rice, 1/2 tub coleslaw

-250g chicken 1 jacket spud

-250g chicken 1 jacket spud

-250g chicken 1 jacket spud

-2 whole pizzas (4 cheeses & a pepperoni)

-1lt milk & PB

rest day. mrs has started back full time again so not gonna see her very much AT ALL! does night shift too so it'll be a case of "hi" "bye"....maybe a quick dip too


----------



## Dai Jones

strong on the db press :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dai Jones said:


> strong on the db press :thumbup1:


I was pleased with it mate  neglect my DB press A LOT. new gym goes upto 60kg....recon ill get them by the end of this blast


----------



## Redbeard85

JANIKvonD said:


> **last night update**
> 
> Did a cheeky chest & back sesh
> 
> Flat DB press-
> 
> 17.5 each hand x 10
> 
> 35kg x 10
> 
> Dropset..
> 
> 50kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x failure
> 
> 22.5kg x failure
> 
> Meadows rows-
> 
> 1 plate x 10
> 
> 2plates x 10
> 
> 2 plates x 10
> 
> Hammer pulldowns-
> 
> 75kg x 10
> 
> 75kg x. 10
> 
> 75kg x 10
> 
> *very slow negs*
> 
> Cable crossovers-
> 
> 27.5kg a side x 10
> 
> 27.5kg x 8
> 
> 22.5 kg x failure
> 
> 22.5kg x failure
> 
> Straight arm lateral pushdowns-
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 55kg x 10
> 
> 55kg x. 10
> 
> 35kg x failure
> 
> Flat smith (decline bench was busy)
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 90kg x 10
> 
> Dropset..
> 
> 110kg x failure
> 
> 90kg x failure
> 
> 60kg x failure
> 
> Close to spewing doing the meadows rows
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> feeling pretty good today...appetite is comin back more day by day. keep forgetting to jab tho fukin nightmare. so pinned 750mg test & 750mg deca today. also got an outbreak of spots on my chin...dunno if its due to the back end of a viral thing or gear related...but ive started back on the Accutane again just incase.
> 
> bloated belly I had is WAY down now...looking much fuller too. getting some cracking pumps during training too.
> 
> food today-
> 
> -7whole eggs scrambled with milk
> 
> -can tuna, 1/2 pack curry rice, 1/2 tub coleslaw
> 
> -250g chicken 1 jacket spud
> 
> -250g chicken 1 jacket spud
> 
> -250g chicken 1 jacket spud
> 
> -2 whole pizzas (4 cheeses & a pepperoni)
> 
> -1lt milk & PB
> 
> rest day. mrs has started back full time again so not gonna see her very much AT ALL! does night shift too so it'll be a case of "hi" "bye"....maybe a quick dip too


So you went with the back + chest idea, good man! Arnie said that was good way to train, I don't argue much with his words. Night shift mate, you'll be lucky if you get your toe in lol.


----------



## Sweat

Your strength is coming back fast mate, great stuff. As always, jealous of your food!


----------



## JANIKvonD

lee85 said:


> So you went with the back + chest idea, good man! Arnie said that was good way to train, I don't argue much with his words. Night shift mate, you'll be lucky if you get your toe in lol.


it was hard going mate...& I've fuk'd my right shoulder lol. we'll see how it treats me  looking forward to this split tbh...everything Is getting destroyed without the worry of doms affecting other days. BEAST MODE


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Your strength is coming back fast mate, great stuff. As always, jealous of your food!


cheers mucker! its getting there 2.5weeks into 20week blast  lets do this shizzle


----------



## Redbeard85

JANIKvonD said:


> it was hard going mate...& I've fuk'd my right shoulder lol. we'll see how it treats me  looking forward to this split tbh...everything Is getting destroyed without the worry of doms affecting other days. BEAST MODE


ooft mate, watch that shoulder, that's one of my returning injuries. How's the growth coming along anyway bud?


----------



## JANIKvonD

lee85 said:


> ooft mate, watch that shoulder, that's one of my returning injuries. How's the growth coming along anyway bud?


will do :thumbup1: im constantly progressing mate....cant ask for more than that lol. hard to tell if its slowed down or not since starting gear 1.5yr ago...but fuk me I've come a LOOOOOONG way from this lad http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/183369-janikvonds-first-proper-go.html

if I can progress at this same rate for the next 1.5year...I think ill be in a very good nick to start competing...we'll see


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> it was hard going mate...& I've fuk'd my right shoulder lol. we'll see how it treats me  looking forward to this split tbh...everything Is getting destroyed without the worry of doms affecting other days. BEAST MODE


Doing RC warm up sh1t? YTWL's and Dislocations, take like 5 mins, worth it!


----------



## JANIKvonD

not the best comparisons....but this was

june 2012



aug 2013


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Doing RC warm up sh1t? YTWL's and Dislocations, take like 5 mins, worth it!


cheers mate...gonna need to start doing sumin. forgot how much my shoulder tendons suffer when I blast with new growth


----------



## Redbeard85

JANIKvonD said:


> will do :thumbup1: im constantly progressing mate....cant ask for more than that lol. hard to tell if its slowed down or not since starting gear 1.5yr ago...but fuk me I've come a LOOOOOONG way from this lad http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/183369-janikvonds-first-proper-go.html
> 
> if I can progress at this same rate for the next 1.5year...I think ill be in a very good nick to start competing...we'll see


Well thats true mate, you have come a long way :thumb: I don't think it's a question really mate, you'll be ready mate!


----------



## Dai Jones

JANIKvonD said:


> not the best comparisons....but this was
> 
> june 2012
> 
> View attachment 140587
> 
> 
> aug 2013
> 
> View attachment 140588


only difference i can see is the tan :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning all, busy day for me at work as the boss is off...leaving me to hold down the fort!

still feeling sh!t...appetite is non existent (which is how I know im in a bad way....as it takes some serious shizzle to affect that )

had some major quad PIP...test flu...shoulder pains, but I did squeeze a wee sesh in last night!

quads/rear delts/biceps-

face pulls-

50kg x 15

50kg x 15

50kg x 12

50kg x failure

quad extension-

65kg x 15

80kg x 15

80kg x 12

80kg x failure > 40kg x failure

80kg x failure > 40kg x failure

rear DB delt flys (face down on incline bench)-

10kg a side x 15

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

10kg x failure

*very slow negs*

EZ curls-

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

35kg x failure

35kg x failure

machine preachers-

30kg x 25

30kg x 25

30kg x failure

*massive pumps*

quad extension...again lol-

65kg x failure

65kg x failure

65kg x failure

65kg x failure

*4-6second negs...killer!*

rope curls-

25kg x 20

35kg x 15

35kg x 15 > 20kg x failure

done.

as sh!t a sesh as it looks....I hobbled out there & rear delts/biceps also felt like they were gonna explode! massive pumps. & upto 103kg yesterday. bellys a bit bloated again & everyones noticing my belly lol. so fuk

already planning my cutting cycle & there will be ANOTHER comp for that no doubt....build upto the summer.

food today-

10am- lorne, bacon & cheese baguette. caramel slice

12.30- 250g chicken, 1jacket spud

2.30- 250g chicken, 1 jacket spud

4.30- 1/2 a large chicken, 1/2 tub coleslaw, 1/2 a tiger loaf

6.30- 1/2 a large chicken, 1/2 tub coleslaw, 1/2 a tiger loaf

9.30- dunno yet...got a pizza sitting there I might demolish...see how appetite holds out.

rest day today! gonna watch 'the life of pi' tonight....watched a bit of it & it was pretty fukin cool tbh, love sh!t like that


----------



## Redbeard85

Well in mate going into a session feeling like sh*t and aye, so f*ck to the belly, it's winter! You don't tell the bear he's fat, you run away cause he's a big b*stard lol. Life of pi is good mate...I hope it confuses you as much as it did me :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

lee85 said:


> Well in mate going into a session feeling like sh*t and aye, so f*ck to the belly, it's winter! You don't tell the bear he's fat, you run away cause he's a big b*stard lol. Life of pi is good mate...I hope it confuses you as much as it did me :thumb:


lolcheers mate. from what i seen of it...i presume its his imagination playing tricks on him


----------



## Ginger Ben

lee85 said:


> Well in mate going into a session feeling like sh*t and aye, so f*ck to the belly, it's winter! *You don't tell the bear he's fat, you run away cause he's a big b*stard lol.* Life of pi is good mate...I hope it confuses you as much as it did me :thumb:


 :lol: brilliant way to look at it


----------



## Redbeard85

JANIKvonD said:


> lolcheers mate. from what i seen of it...i presume its his imagination playing tricks on him


That's what I was going with, so the story is a load of b*llocks and he's an attention seeking wee jobbie mate! :lol: I quite liked it tbf 



Ginger Ben said:


> :lol: brilliant way to look at it


Of course you will get the idiot who opens his mouth...and gets torn to bits! Janik...f*ck them up lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ballin said:


> Haha I was gonna say what you doing here :lol:


delete this post please buddy...u know why lol^^


----------



## Ballin

JANIKvonD said:


> delete this post please buddy...u know why lol^^


Haha no worries man....I can't believe you got your schlong out like that on the board :no:

:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

good morning all  not long till chrimbo now eh!! I've to paint my fekin living room before my mrs will let me put up the decorations lol....so paint on Saturday....decorations up on sunday  get some nice smelly candles on the go....cant wait.

training had been solid....& so has food weirdly. I find myself that full....that eating sh!t is out the question, even if I wanted too lol. I do still eat some dirty sh!t...but not as much 

pinned 750mg test/ 750mg deca last night...no PIP today for a change which is brawww.

also officially at my BBing gym full time.....so no more fuking about....growing time baby!!

legs & bit of bicep last night-

quad extension- (plate loaded sh!tty wee thing)

20kg (1 plate) x 15

1plate x 15

2plates x 12

3plates x 10

incline leg press thing (plate loaded)-

50kg (not including platform weight) x 15

100kg x 15

150kg x 10

200kg x 10

250kg x 10

270kg x 8

fuked!

superset with DB curls

15kg (each hand) x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

seated calf raises (plate loaded)-

1plate (20kg) x 20

2plate x 15

3plates x 10

3plates x failure

seated preachers (funny shaped bar)

? x 20odd

?x 20odd

didn't look at the weight...the bicep boys just finished with it so I just used what they had made up.

hack squat- (proper ATG)

1set x failure (dunno weight...mate was using it...I just jamp on lol)

quad extension (again)-

3 sets x failure @ 60kg

DB hammer curls-

30kg (each hand) x failure

25kg x failure

20kg x failure

15kg x failure

10kg x failure

2.5kg x ?...couldn't fail :lol:

food today-

8am- 120g oats & berrys. 500ml milk

10am- large link/bacon/cheese baguette & caramel slice.

12pm- 350g chicken, 1 large jacket spud

2.30- 250g chicken, 100g rice

4.30- 250g chicken, 100g rice

7.30-huge fish supper, couple smoke sausages (battered)

early night of ham shanking...as the mrs is working night shift  

have a good ane


----------



## Northern Lass

Looking at your workout makes me feel more knackered than I already am lol

Keep it up Jani:thumbup:


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Looking at your workout makes me feel more knackered than I already am lol
> 
> Keep it up Jani:thumbup:


cheers victor. leg doms are giving me a good kick in the baws today


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers victor. leg doms are giving me a good kick in the baws today


Can you walk down the stairs


----------



## Redbeard85

Haha! That's a way to humiliate them mate, pick up their weight no problems, without even looking at the weight and hammer out 20odd reps...nice :thumb: . Good session!


----------



## JANIKvonD

YummyMummy said:


> Can you walk down the stairs


proposition ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

lee85 said:


> Haha! That's a way to humiliate them mate, pick up their weight no problems, without even looking at the weight and hammer out 20odd reps...nice :thumb: . Good session!


lol, funny story- when I had fiished my sesh...I hobbled over to the door to leave & couldn't open it (fuked handle). the bicep boys were leaving too... when I couldn't open it I said 'we locked in?'....the wee bicep boy leans over & open the door. we all start laughing & I say 'signs of a good sesh lads....cant open a door'....1 of them said 'all that muscle & canna open a door'.

wee bastards


----------



## Northern Lass

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, funny story- when I had fiished my sesh...I hobbled over to the door to leave & couldn't open it (fuked handle). the bicep boys were leaving too... when I couldn't open it I said 'we locked in?'....the wee bicep boy leans over & open the door. we all start laughing & I say 'signs of a good sesh lads....cant open a door'....1 of them said 'all that muscle & canna open a door'.
> 
> wee bastards


How embarrassing , got to love bicep boys


----------



## Redbeard85

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, funny story- when I had fiished my sesh...I hobbled over to the door to leave & couldn't open it (fuked handle). the bicep boys were leaving too... when I couldn't open it I said 'we locked in?'....the wee bicep boy leans over & open the door. we all start laughing & I say 'signs of a good sesh lads....cant open a door'....1 of them said 'all that muscle & canna open a door'.
> 
> wee bastards


LMAO! wee sh*t...doesn't he realize you'll come back with healed arms? :sneaky2:


----------



## 25434

Merry Xmas mister....xx. Hope u r ok.....all the best for 2014.....


----------

